# [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h? JA....ZIEL ERREICHT....PROJEKT BEENDET



## Zaucher (4. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hallo an alle Mitleser und Malteserinnen

Ich möchte mich mal kurz vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Dominik, wohne im Allgäu und mache zurzeit mein Abitur.
Ich arbeite meisten am Wochenende und in den Ferien
bei einer großen Firma als sogenannte "Mobile Schicht".
Dadurch kann ich mir ein bisschen was gönnen.
Außer  Computer ist auch der Rennradsport als Ausgleich sehr wichtig geworden.

Kommen wir zu dem eig. Thema um was es sich in meinem ERSTEN Tagebuch bzw. Projekt dreht.

Die Hardware wird folgendermaßen aussehen:

Prozessor: Intel Core I7 920
Grafikkarten: 2x Evga GTX 480 SSC
Mainboard: Evga Classified
Ram: 12GB Corsair Dominator GT
SSD: OCZ Revordrive X2 240 GB
Gehäuse: Lian Li 343B


Zur Wasserkühlung:

2x 360 Radis...welche weiß ich noch nicht
8x Enermax T.B. Apollish UCTA12N-R Red
4x 400mm EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES X2 - 400 Advanced
Aquaero 5.0 (wenn es erscheint)
Bitspower Anschlüsse schwarz


Nun soviel zu Hardware und Wasserkühlung. Primäres Ziel ist ein System auf die Beine zu stellen,
was in einem schlichten Rot-Schwarz gehalten wird.
Der Banner (Danke dafür an xFEARx3 ) verrät auch etwas. Die Zahl 1000 wird mich wohl bis Mitte 
des Jahres verfolgen. Das Ziel, 1000 Liter in der Stunde zu verwirklichen, wird zwar schwer, aber 
nicht unmöglich werden. Wie viel D5 Pumpen dafür notwendig sind und ob es überhaupt funktioniert, steht wohl in den Sternen.
Im Februar werden die ersten 8-10 D5 Pumpen mit BP Top und BP Dual top geliefert. Was dann noch für
das Ziel fehlt, wird bestellt. Ich rechne mit 20 und mehr Pumpen.
Warum das Ganze?
Naja, mich fasziniert das Thema Pumpen und deren Leistung. Dadurch dass es wohl zuvor noch niemand
gegeben hat, der soviel D5 Pumpen in einem Kreislauf hatte, ist es auch ein Stück weit Neuland, den ich
im Laufe des Jahres betreten werde.
Wer sich jetzt denkt "der Typ hat sie nicht alle" kann ich verstehen, ist mir aber egal 

Das Gehäuse wird natürlich auch gemoddet. Dazu zählen Window und Gewisse Front und Mobotray Änderungen.
Schwarz wird es natürlich auch gepulvert.

Soviel zu meinem Vorhaben. Bei Fragen...Fragen.
Hoffe ich kann mein Ziel bis zur Jahresmitte verwirklichen. Bis dahin wird es wohl jede Menge
Bilder geben, die ich alle hier posten werde.


Im vergangenen Jahr lief mein Tagebuch schon eine ganze Zeit lang im PCGHX Forum, wesshalb ich mich entschlossen hab, das ganze auch hier zu veröffentlichen.​


Inhaltsverzeichnis:

*Projekt 1: 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora------Beendet am: 19.12.2010*

Part 1:Hardware Bilder

Part 2:Gepulvertes Lian Li V1110

Part 3:GTX 480 Kühler

Part 4:Einbau der Hardware...GTX 480@Luft

Part 5:Youtube Video Noisetest GTX 480

Part 6:Mainboard @ Wakü

Part 7:Erste GTX 480 Kasrte @ Wakü

Part 8:PCB der GTX 480

Part 9:GTX 480 SLI 

Part 10:Montage der Kupplungen

Part 11:Das Monster 3 Way SLI GTX 480@Wakü

Part 12:3D Benchmark 06 Ergebniss 41k

Part 13: 3D Mark Ventage Ergebniss

Part 14:Neues Gehäuse...Obsidian 800D + CPU Kühler + Sleeve

Part 15:Neuer CPU Kühler auf Mainboard + Umbau

Part 15:Laufwerk + Backplate lackiert

Part 16:Vernickelter Kühler + Top AGB von Martma

Part 17:Einbau der Hardware + AGB

Part 18:Bitspower Update

Part 19:Laing D5

Part 20:Einbau Pumpen

Part 21:Abschlussbilder im Obsidian 800D



*Projekt 2: Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?-----aktuell:*

Part 1:Neues Case....Lian Li 343B

Part 2:Front Impressionen

Part 3:Update 12 Gig Ram

Part 4:360 Radi von Hardware Labs mit Enermax Lüfter

Part 5:2. 360 Radi von Hardware Labs

Part 6:10x Laing D5

Part 7:Main

Part 8:Le Chuck Benchtable + Bilder HF SB

Part 9:Hardware Umbau auf Benchtable

Part 10:Bild der verbauenden Wakü Komponenten

Part 11:8x Laing D5 mit Bitspower Modkit und Dualtop

Part 12:Versuchsaufbau mit FAIL 

Part 13:Versuchsaufbau Outdoor + Durchfluss Youtube Video

Part 14:Verschlauchungsplan mit 18x Laing D5


*Projekt 3: Cooming Soon....Xtreme Hardware System:*


----------



## Maverick306 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

ABO [X]

Aber mal ne Frage: Wie lange hast du dafür gespart?

Und: Kommt eine (wie langweilig, mindestens 2 *wegduck*) SSD rein? (80/160/größer)

achja... BILDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!! das Monster muss ich sehen - aber nur das Monster, die Stromrechnung brauchts net ablichten *g*


----------



## Communicator (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt.

[x] Abo.

3 Way Sli mit GTX 480.....

Nur eine Frage, wenn das Geld für die Hardware scheinbar locker da ist, warum dann nicht eine höhere CPU für die Grakas? 

Gruß.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Hier gibts kein geflame, sondern reines Lob...endlich mal jemand der so gestört ist wie ich...und einfach mal Geld auf den Kopf haut...sehr schön die Karre wird rennen wie nichts...Hammer Projekt...

UND JETZT MACH DAS DU BILDER HIER RINNSTELLST!!!!! Bitte...!


----------



## 00p4tti7 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

wow klingt echt verdammt heiß das Projekt . Schließ mich den Fragen der Vorgänger an, nur die CPU Frage finde ich überflüssig xD, der 920er ist doch ok .


----------



## nulchking (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Solltest du noch ne 480 überhaben, kannst du sie mir ruhig geben 

[X] Abo


----------



## Gamer_95 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Klasse Projekt 
Ich will Bilder von meinem Classi 
Bin wirklich gespannt...


----------



## Zaucher (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Zur CPU Frage:

Ich muss gestehen. Für einen 980 X hat das Geld nicht gereicht.
Und ehrlich gesagt hab ich noch nie übertaktet. Da ist es gut, wenn ich mit einem nicht so "teueren" CPU anfange.

Hier mal Bilder meiner bisher getätigten Bestellungen:

Morgen kommt noch 4 Meter Schlauch, 3x aquagrafx Komplettkühler für GTX 480




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ossiracer (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

OO.OO
3way SLI mit GTX480
meinst ned dass die CPU da bissl begrenzt?
Ich hätt 2way SLI gmacht un fürs restgeld noch bissl cpu aufgestockt oder so..
aber jeder wie er will

hört sich auf alle fälle gut an... wenn ich jetz noch wüsst wie man nen abo macht hättst eins


----------



## Gamer_95 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Also als CPU reicht ein i7 920 locker aus.
Den kannst du dan ohne Probleme auf 3,8GHz übertakten.
Dafür reicht es wenn du die VCore auf 1,2V anhebst.
Den Rest kannst du einfach auf Auto lassen 

P.S.
Es sind EVGA Karten. Selbst wenn du dir eine beim Kühlerumbau schrottest tauscht sie EVGA wieder gegen eine neue aus.
EVGA ist in solchen sachen sehr, sehr Kullant.


----------



## Ossiracer (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

hmm... ich hab gedacht da braucht man cpus um die 4,5Ghz oder so...
aber genug des spams


----------



## 00p4tti7 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Also das MB sieht echt geil aus xD. Aber du hast die Bilder so schön auf 800x600px gebracht, da könntest du sie auch noch in den Text einbinden oder???.

einfach mal in dem Extra Fenster wo man die Pics hochlädt auf die Bilder klicken und dannoben aus der Leiste den Link kopieren und dann im Text aufdie Gelbe Taste mit den Bergen und den Link einfügen .

PS.: Also ich find die CPU-Wahl ok und falls ihm die CPU mal zusehr begrent, kann er den auch noch verkaufen,wenn er nicht soviel oced und dann iwann nen besseren holen, wobei ich nicht glaube, dass das nötig sein wird


----------



## Zaucher (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

@00p4tti7: Danke für den Tip. Habs mal so gemacht.

Die CPU wird schon reichen. Erste Benchmark Ergebnisse werdens zeigen.
Was würdet ihr für einen farbigen Wasserzusatz empfehlen. Würds gerne Rot färben


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

hammer Hardware, Es ist Pflicht hier Screens deiner 3DM06 und Vantage und so Ergebnisse zu posten...bei so ner Hardware echt ein muss...genauso wie die Temps...


----------



## Gamer_95 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr für einen farbigen Wasserzusatz empfehlen. Würds gerne Rot färben


  Den hier 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - PrimoChill ICE Non-Conductive Water Cooling Coolant (32 oz.) - Blood Red 944ml PrimoChill ICE Non-Conductive Water Cooling Coolant (32 oz.) - Blood Red 944ml 30081


----------



## rebiirth (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

wusitta Lebensmittel Farbe ist sehr gut!
abo, krasse ***** 3Karten ich möchte auch eine


----------



## 00p4tti7 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

noch ein paar Tipps :

Fang am besten jetzt schon mit einem Inhaltsverzeichnis für die Bilder und Updates an, dass erspart dir später Arbeit . Für den Link zu einem speziellen Post drückste oben rechts am Post neben der nummer des posts auf permalink und dann einfach aus der Adresszeile den Link kopieren .

Falls du mal mehr als 15 Bilder hast kannst dudir auch ein Album anlegen und die bilder dort hochladen und dann im Thread verlinken .

Und mach doch die Bilder vom MB mit in den Startpost rein , kannste einfach die vorhandenen Links nehmen, musste nicht nochmal hochladen xD


----------



## Zaucher (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Update 2:

Komplett gepulvertes Lian Li PC V1110 @ Selfmade

Vorher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nachher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diablo2023 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Da hast du ja ne ordentliche HW eingekauft. Bin schon gespannt, wie sich das Projekt entwickeln wird. 

lg, diablo


----------



## Gnome (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Oh mein Gott, du hast zu viel Geld ey - das gefällt mir!!  - ABooooooooooooo [x]


----------



## steinschock (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

 Geile HW 

Bei den GTX480 sollte der Umbau nicht so schwer sein,
die habe hinten ja keine Abdeckung.

Wenn man eh OC will ist der 920 schon richtig.
Viel weiter kommt man auch mit einem 965/975 unter Wasser nicht.

Beim OC wird dir auch gern geholfen wenn e s soweit ist.  

Beim OC und Skalierung gehen die GTX ja auch gut ab.


----------



## Hitman-47 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Ich frag mich wie lange die 3 GTX 480er dann die neuesten Spiele auf max details packen, bestimmt ne ganze weile


----------



## Micha94 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

man, das ist zwar etwas übertrieben, aber geil übertrieben^^ ich werd dran bleiben


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

[X] Abo 
Sehr Interresamt meinst du du schaffst für Benchmarks ~ 4,5 oder mehr mit deinem i7 920 ?
mfg -Masterchief-

PS: sorry hab vergessen das du neu in Sachen OC bist und an dieser Stelle helfen wir dir natürlich wie auch schon steinschock sagte  weiter so


----------



## Micha94 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

mal ne frage du hast ja geschrieben lian li gepulvert selfmade, soll das heißen, dass dus selber gepulvert hast ? oder versteh ich da grad as falsch?


----------



## Zaucher (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Jo, das komplette Gehäuse hab ich selber gepulvert.

Hier Bilder von meiner heut angekommenen Bestellung:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DAEF13 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Wow, die Karten hätte ic hauch gern
Hast du die Hardware schonmal unter Luft getestet?

Achja, [x]ABO!


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Wow, die Karten hätte ic hauch gern
> Hast du die Hardware schonmal unter Luft getestet?
> 
> Achja, [x]ABO!


Sind doch EVGA Karten wenn sich herraustellt das was sschon vorher am Arsch war kannste doch einfach umtauchen  EVGA FTW ^^
PS: Wäre es nicht günstiger hättest du die Hydro Copper edition genommen ?
PS2^^: sehr schöne Bilder weiter so


----------



## Lolm@n (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> PS: Wäre es nicht günstiger hättest du die Hydro Copper edition genommen ?



Erstens sind die Hydro Cooper noch nicht lieferbar und 
2. sind sie ca 200Euro teurer als die normale (Wasserkühler sind zwischen 80 und 100 Euro)

Edit: Wann kommen wir die Umgebauten karten und dann die eingebaute HW zu gesicht (kann nicht mehr Warten )

MFG


----------



## LOGIC (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Woohooo nice ! Das kann ich mir nicht entgehen lassen !!!


----------



## axel25 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

[x] ABO

Sas wird mal was richtig schnelles


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Erstens sind die Hydro Cooper noch nicht lieferbar und
> 2. sind sie ca 200Euro teurer als die normale (Wasserkühler sind zwischen 80 und 100 Euro)
> 
> MFG


Stimmt ich hatte die Preise der Wasserkühler nich im Kopf


----------



## FortunaGamer (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

[x]ABO
Das höhrt sich richtig hammer an. Die Hardware gefällt mit besonders gut. Freue mich auf mehr von dem PC.


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> [x]ABO
> Das höhrt sich richtig hammer an. Die Hardware gefällt mit besonders gut. Freue mich auf mehr von dem PC.


Ich auch Intel und nvidia FTW


----------



## LOGIC (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Wäre für so ein system nicht ein 980X besser gewesen ? Der 920 muß aber sicher bin 4 Ghz übertaktet werden um nicht die Karten auszubremsen...


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Wäre für so ein system nicht ein 980X besser gewesen ? Der 920 muß aber sicher bin 4 Ghz übertaktet werden um nicht die Karten auszubremsen...


angenommen die 3 Monster wären nicht extrem aber ordentlich übertaktet (hat ja nur H20) wären um sie voll zB 3D mark 06 zu nutzen *mind.* 5Ghz
man kann nicht so pauschal sagen das und das bremst die karte aus denn klar ein C2D etc würde sie ausbremsen und selbst @ 4ghz (den i7 920 ) können die karten sich nichtmal ganz entfalten .....
3-Way sli mit diesen Monstern ..  da bremst schnell die CPU 
EDIT: was heisst "Bremsen" man kann halt nur nich das *MAXIMALE *aus den Karten rausholen ..


----------



## steinschock (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Hier mal 1 link dazu.

i7 965 @ 3750MHz 
GeForce GTX 480 3-way SLI review

Ich finde ein 920 reicht,
 wenn es kein Ausreißer ist sollte 4,3GHz @ 1,35V drin sein.

Der 970/980x läuft ja nicht weg.


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*



steinschock schrieb:


> Hier mal 1 link dazu.
> 
> i7 965 @ 3750MHz
> GeForce GTX 480 3-way SLI review
> ...



Aber er wenn er ein bencher ist könnte eine fettere CPU @ mehr ein Segen sein und sehr sehr sehr viel bringen


----------



## Nixtreme (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

also selbst wenn die 3 Gtx CPU bedingt zu je 50% ausgelastet werden können, hätte er immer noch genügend rohpower um Ice Age 2 in echtzeit zu rendern (achtung: übertrieben) 
die nicht gebrauchte Leistung steckt er einfach in hochwertiges AA+ AF und fertig

Auch von mir ein Abo! Immer wieder schön wenn einer aus dem forum richtig dicke auf die kacke haut


----------



## weizenleiche (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Ok, maßlos übertriebene Sachen, da steh ich drauf.
Hast Abo 
Ob das alles auch ordentlich zu kühlen ist?


----------



## LOGIC (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

wenn er AA und AF aktiviert bleiben also die FPS gleich ? Das klingt super


----------



## eman84 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

den Leistungsverbrauch würd ich gerne am ende wissen unter 100% volllast 
laut dem 'Artikel ca 1KW   waren auch nicht oc da geht noch was 

Richtig dicke HW auch dickes NEEED drauf 

[x] Abo


----------



## LOGIC (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Ein Quad SLI system zieht um die 1550 Watt also wird ein triple sli höchstens 1250 watt ziehen.


----------



## eman84 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

sind immer noch ca 6 A die da durch die leitung gehen , da sollte man nicht zuviele andere geräte mit anschließen


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Ich bin echt gespannt...wie er datt ales so macht...kann mich nur wiederholen echt TOP ALLES!!!


----------



## Zaucher (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

also mit dem Umbau wird es heute nichts mehr .

Sind hier gerade übelst am feieren. Der Umbau wird natürlich genauestens Dokumentiert.
Morgen wird alles On gestellt.
Benchmarks inkl.

Vll. mach ich noch einen Noise Test mit den GTX 480.  Mal schauen


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*



Zaucher schrieb:


> also mit dem Umbau wird es heute nichts mehr .
> 
> Sind hier gerade übelst am feieren. Der Umbau wird natürlich genauestens Dokumentiert.
> Morgen wird alles On gestellt.
> ...



Du meinst heute ?  
Na dann viel spass und bis später


----------



## Zaucher (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

oh stimmt. Ich mein natürlich gestern. Mein Zustand ist halt nicht gerade nüchtern. In dem Zustand könnt ich keinen PC mehr zusammenbauen


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*



Zaucher schrieb:


> oh stimmt. Ich mein natürlich gestern. Mein Zustand ist halt nicht gerade nüchtern. In dem Zustand könnt ich keinen PC mehr zusammenbauen


Naja ich geh jetzt auch schlafen und viel Glück noch nachher 
ich geh morgen noch ins Schwimmbad^^


----------



## NCphalon (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Meine Abneigung NV gegenüber in Ehren, aber dieses System lässt sogar mir den einen oder anderen Sabberfaden aus dem Maul rinnen^^


----------



## Klartext (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Habe zwar keine Abneigung gegen Nv, aber der Sabberfaden bleibt bei mir auch nicht aus 

Bin auch mal gespannt


----------



## Zaucher (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Baustop wegen Sicherrungsproblem


----------



## Janny (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Die Hardware ist Erste Sahne *auch haben will* 
Freu mich auf deine fortschritte.  

Janny


----------



## Zaucher (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Baufortsetzung....

Lösung wurde gefunden. Von der garage ind den 2. Stock.

Man beachte die Kabelführung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ich558 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Alter Schwede 
Ich habe mir auch lange überlegt ob ich mir so ein Monster zulege nur hat bei mir die Vernunft gesiegt da ich nicht mehr soviel spiele wie früher
Echt geiles Projekt! Freu mich schon auf die ersten Benchmarks!
Btw: Welchen Bildschirm hast du eigendlich? Ich hoffe keinen 19"


----------



## Lolm@n (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Diese kabelverlegung 

Aber jetzt wollen wir BILDER der Grakasss xD

hehe


----------



## eman84 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

zu geil xD, bei mir dürft ich das nicht anschließen, würde auch die sicherung fliegen


----------



## F!ghter (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

hehe da gibts jetzt auch schon n thread wo glaub ich sogar auch zaucher n problem damitz hat xDD


----------



## Zaucher (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Leider ist der Akku leer, desswegen gibt es erst in ca. 2 Stunden neu Bilder.
Hier mal ein screen von GPU-Z im Idle......


----------



## SchnickNick (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

[x] ABO

mann iss des geil! 
sowas hab ich uch mal vor, vllt in der nächsten nvidia gtx reihe


----------



## LOGIC (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Sind die werte von der WaKü oder noch von der Luft Kühlung ?!


----------



## eman84 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

hm so hoch hat meine gtx 260 nicht mal unter Volllast xD daher denk ich mal noch lukü


----------



## Lolm@n (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Ganz klar unter Luft

Freu mich auf die Bilder 

geiler Screenshot


----------



## Zaucher (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

jop ist noch unter Luft.

Bei 3 D Mark 06 hatte ich beim letzten durchlauf, ich glaub diese komische Wintelandschaft, einen schwarzen Bildschirm.
Ich denk mal sind die Karten ausgestiegen.

Werde nachher mal noch einen Noise Test on stellen auf 50%, 65%, 75% und 100% bei 50 cm Abstand


----------



## steinschock (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Bei Luft und 3Way bekommst du schnell Temp Probleme.

Aber schön das es schon mal läuft 

nachdem du ne Steckdose gefunden hast die nah genug am E-Werk ist.   


... Looos lad den Akku


----------



## Zaucher (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Fotoakku ist voll. Desshalb auch die ersten Bilder vom Aufbau.
Allerdings noch ohne Wakü.
komplett Lukü damit ich schauen konnte, ob alles Richtig läuft 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clonemaster (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Erst eine, dann zwei, dann DREI !


----------



## shila92 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Hammer Hardware hast du da!  Dafür gibts ein dickes Abo!

Hoffe, es läuft alles.


----------



## zettiii (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Also egal ob Nvidia oder ATI Fanboy, da sollten jedem der Sabberfaden ausm Mund laufen  Das geht nicht anders, sonst gehört man hier nicht her 
Ich dachte immer meine 5870 ist fett ...*ganz klein und unbedeutend fühl*
Aber wie schon so ziemlich jeder hier gesagt hat : krasse Hardware !
Viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Umbau, auf das alles gut geht !
Dazu muss ich noch sagen, dass die 4870X2 sehr empfindlich sind.
Ich habe zwei per Post mit montierem Wakühler zerstört ( eine bekommen, eine verschickt) , hatte ich sonst nicht.
Weiter so  !


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Es ist das erste Tagebuch wo ich soo oft reinschaue...auch wenn optisch nichts soooo großes dabei rumm kommt...oder haste was im petto???...

Edit: Was amchst du denn eigentlich mit deiner Gtx 295er???


----------



## FortunaGamer (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Sieht richtig geil aus. Das ist abnormal wie klasse die 3 Karten rüber kommen. Das wird mit Wakü noch geiler aussehen.


----------



## Stingray93 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

WoW!
Schaut klasse aus 
Geile Hardware 

Und bei dem Problem mit der Sicherung fühle ich mit dir - meine fliegt auch regelmäßig

Mach weiter so 
Hoffe gibt massig Bilder!

[X] ABO!


----------



## Blackwarhammer (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Perversion kennt keine Grenzen  echt geil

gibtn dickes abo von mir!


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Einfach nur Hammer ! Weiter so 

Hoffe es geht alles glatt und so 

Bin auch gerad wieder zuhause angekommen und hab direkt reingeschaut 

mfg -Masterchief-


----------



## Infin1ty (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Absolut pervese Kranke ******* 

Ich wüsste mit sonem Sys zwar nichts anzufangen aber geile
Sache 

[X]Abo


----------



## zettiii (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Na ja, nen 30" sollte da schon drin sein 
Ja, Stingray Sicherung ist der "Knaller" 
PC rein, Netzschalter an, "klack" aus


----------



## Lolm@n (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Schöne pics

So jetz hab ich alles gesehn und kann schlafen gehn =P


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Absolut pervese Kranke *******
> 
> Ich wüsste mit sonem Sys zwar nichts anzufangen aber geile
> Sache
> ...



einige Punkte in 3D Mark reissen unter H20 und Metro 2033 spielen ^^#
xD nein aber im Ernst ich frage mich ob er wenigstens einen 24 " monitor hat


----------



## Stingray93 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*



zettiii schrieb:


> Na ja, nen 30" sollte da schon drin sein
> Ja, Stingray Sicherung ist der "Knaller"
> PC rein, Netzschalter an, "klack" aus



Ach sei du mal ganz leise 
Nur weil das bei dir alles so Reibungslos funktioniert ^^


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Ach sei du mal ganz leise
> Nur weil das bei dir alles so Reibungslos funktioniert ^^



Bei mir auch  xD


----------



## Stingray93 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Bei mir auch  xD


Naja...ist eben so eine Sache.
100 Jahre altes Haus
30 Jahre alte Sicherungen
Kabel kreuz und quer durch das ganze haus
da kommt es schon mal vor...das wenn meine Sicherung rausfliegt...das in der Küche auf mal eine Steckdose nicht mehr geht 
Aber: offtopic!^^


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Naja...ist eben so eine Sache.
> 100 Jahre altes Haus
> 30 Jahre alte Sicherungen
> Kabel kreuz und quer durch das ganze haus
> ...


 
Ja offtopic ^^
zurück zum Thema : In wiefern hast du vor die Grafikkarten zu übertakten Zaucher ??


----------



## Zaucher (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Zur Frage mit Monitor:

Ich bin im Besitz eines 24 Zoll Samsung Full HD Monitor und einen 32 Zoll Full HD Philips Fernsehr mit dem ich auch ab un zu zocken werde.
Die Grakas werd ich zum Anfang erst noch so mit der Taktung lassen. Sind ja von Haus aus etwas höher getaktet als "normalen" GTX 480.
Was alls erstes auf der To Do Liste steht, ist die CPU auf ich hoff mal über 4 Ghz zu takten.
Arbeite mich schon langsam in die Thematik OC ein.

Morgen wird erst einmal noch ein Noise Test durchgeführt. Danach werden alle drei Karten auf Wakü umgebaut.
Hoffe mal dass ich das morgen alles schaffe--->drecks Arbeiten 

Ob ich mein NT sleeve steht noch in den Sternen. Da ich keine Lust hab, Garantie zu verlieren.

Edit: Danke für euere durchweg Positiven Feedbacks....freut mich


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Zur Frage mit Monitor:
> 
> Ich bin im Besitz eines 24 Zoll Samsung Full HD Monitor und einen 32 Zoll Full HD Philips Fernsehr mit dem ich auch ab un zu zocken werde.
> Die Grakas werd ich zum Anfang erst noch so mit der Taktung lassen. Sind ja von Haus aus etwas höher getaktet als "normalen" GTX 480.
> ...



Okaaay 
Wenn du fragen bezöglich OC hast einfach fragen wir stehen dir zuseite 

mfg -Masterchief-


----------



## Monsterclock (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Ich glaube wenn du das NT sleeven willst kannst du die kabel nachkaufen, somit verleierst du die Garantie nicht. (Sofern du alles richtig machst und keine Ader vertauschtst  )


----------



## LOGIC (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Woohooo was für bilder ! Ich finde die Karte so schön  Und du hast gleich 3 ^^ Ich hole mir wohl demnächst auch eine GTX 480 oder vll. auch 2 ?


----------



## schlappe89 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Mach den PC bloß nicht an  sonst überhitzt dir alles xD
Ne mal im Ernst, bald ist doch WM und da gibts public viewing Rießenbildschirme, nehm da mal deinen PC mit ^^


----------



## LOGIC (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

genau...lass dich aber gut bezahlen ! Die nächste strom rechnung kommt bald


----------



## Zaucher (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

auf was für Ideen ihre alle kommt ist echt der Wahnsinn , aber im positiven Sinne 
Aber du hast Recht. Ein paar Fernseher könnte man damit schön füttern.

Naja bald ist 600 Mann Lan. Da muss der Rechner top dastehen. Soll ja auch seine Blicke auf sich Lenken 

Vll. ist ja einer hier im Forum auch am Start......extreme Convention?


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*



Zaucher schrieb:


> auf was für Ideen ihre alle kommt ist echt der Wahnsinn , aber im positiven Sinne
> Aber du hast Recht. Ein paar Fernseher könnte man damit schön füttern.
> 
> Naja bald ist 600 Mann Lan. Da muss der Rechner top dastehen. Soll ja auch seine Blicke auf sich Lenken
> ...



Hmm 
Warst du schon mal auf den EPS Finals ? ^^
Und das mit dem sleeven is ne gute idee


----------



## Gast XXXX (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Geile Hardware ... Respekt hier schau ich jetzt öfter mal vorbei.  

[x] ABO


----------



## GnKiFloW (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Geile HW, freue mich schon richtig drauf! 

[x] Abo


----------



## affli (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

nice, die 3 karten sehen schon sehr nett aus. 
aber der geldbeutel würd mir da etwas weh tun.

aber was sag ich da, hab ja auch schon 3-4 5870er bezahlt und 6 gehabt. 

dass, das silverstone 1,5kw keinen ein und ausschlalter hat entäuscht etwas, 
den mein 1kw silverstone strider hat ein solches button. 

sei beim sleeven einfach vorsichter als ich..! es kann sonst teuer werden..

nichts desto trotz freue ich mich schon die wakü zu sehen. 
gutes gelingen weiterhin!


----------



## Zaucher (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

Hier, wie versprochen, ein Noise Test mit 3 GTX 480ern.
Im Idle sind sie angenehm.
Aber wenn sie mal aufdrehen, ist der Lärm unerträglich und für keinen von uns zumutbar.
Die Lüfterdrehzahl wurde manuel mit MSI Afterbruner eingestellt.

Ich hoffe es gefällt euch.

Feedback wäre natürlich auch nicht schlecht 

44% Lüfterdrehzahl:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jmqaLjDoIEI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jmqaLjDoIEI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

60% Lüfterdrehzahl:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/z5bUVj2RWsA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/z5bUVj2RWsA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

75% Lüfterdrehzahl:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u0Ejv8Cdoyk&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u0Ejv8Cdoyk&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

90% Lüfterdrehzahl:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Yj7to-ckdVE&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Yj7to-ckdVE&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

100% Lüfterdrehzahl:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YHHsPK_QS0s&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YHHsPK_QS0s&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## RiDdIcK112 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Wird zeit das die unter Wasser kommen,das kann man ja echt keinem zumuten und ich glaube wenn man davor sitzt ist es noch 100 mal schlimmer als wie bei den Videos zu hören ist.  

Gruß


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Sehr interresant 
Da sieht man mal wie laut die wirklich sind ...
Ich finde jetzt ist die Wakü erst recht ein muss ... 
100% Extreem naja bald hastes ja ruhig, weiter so viel Glück 
mfg -Masterchief-


----------



## Joel:D (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Ab 90% musst ich die boxen leiser machen sonst wäre mein Trommelfell geplatzt


----------



## hirschi-94 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Omg das ist ja übel...aber geil 

Ich bin auf die Wasserkühler gespannt


----------



## rebiirth (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

wtf, oha!
Wie kannst du es überhaupt aushalten die Kiste an zumachen ?


----------



## eman84 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

ja seit neusten zocken alle nur noch unter Voll gedämmten Headsets, und haben ihre Rechner in Schallschutzräumen

erinnert mich daran

http://bender.vault-tec.de/pic_sites/preparing4hl2.htm


----------



## Nixtreme (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Das Ding könnte man auf die dunkle Seite des Monds stellen und bei 100% Drehzahl wäre der PC immer noch zu hören 
Aber unter Wasser sind das wieder ganz anders aus


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*



Nixtreme schrieb:


> Das Ding könnte man auf die dunkle Seite des Monds stellen und bei 100% Drehzahl wäre der PC immer noch zu hören
> Aber unter Wasser sind das wieder ganz anders aus



Stimmt ich würde gerne mal die Furmark Temps @ Luft wissen 
Extreme Burning Mode^^


----------



## FreshStyleZ (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

harte sache!
so laut sind die doch garnicht


----------



## Nixtreme (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Naja dafür hat er jetzt ein paar Jahre wirklich Ruhe!

Ich mein, wer sich Ende 2007 ein 3er SLi mit drei 8800Ultras zusammengestellt hat, der Zockt heute noch alles auf max. sofern ihm Microruckler und SLi-Profile nicht böse mitspielen...


----------



## CrashStyle (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

WoW sind die 3 Monster laut bei 100% Da ist WaKü schon fast pflicht wen man sich die Karte holt oder LN2


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*



Nixtreme schrieb:


> Naja dafür hat er jetzt ein paar Jahre wirklich Ruhe!
> 
> Ich mein, wer sich Ende 2007 ein 3er SLi mit drei 8800Ultras zusammengestellt hat, der Zockt heute noch alles auf max. sofern ihm Microruckler und SLi-Profile nicht böse mitspielen...



lol bei nvidia sind Mikroruckler schon lange kein Thema mehr ( weiss net obs auch bei den 88er so ist^^)
Und mit 3 8800Ultra wird man keine niedrigen fps haben auf nem 22" zB...
Von daher 
Naja bei ATI könntest du dir eher sorgen machen wg Mickroruckler... 



CrashStyle schrieb:


> WoW sind die 3 Monster laut bei 100% Da ist  WaKü schon fast pflicht wen man sich die Karte holt oder LN2



ich denke nicht das er ein bencher ist und LN2 braucht^^


mfg


----------



## Hitman-47 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Na wenn man mit denen ohne WaKü zocken müsste, dann wünsch ich viel Spaß 

Aber das ist zum Glück ja nicht so.


----------



## zettiii (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Ich denke nicht, dass der Burning Mode unter Luft gesund für die Konstellation ist


----------



## computertod (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

was ist hier auf diesem Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da in der mitte für eine single slot karte? ne 8800GT (sieht so aus) für PhysX?


----------



## icecold (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Echt Hammer Hardware.
Ich glaube mich würde neben dem Preis der Lautstärke, dem Stromverbrauch, auch die relativ große konfigurationsarveit für 3WaySLI abschrecken. 
Aber ich bin auch mal auf die Bilder mit Wasserkühler gespannt.


----------



## herethic (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*



Spoiler



@Zora

Irgendwie versteh ich das nicht...bis auf den 100% Test sind doch nur jeweil 2 karten verbaut 



Ok falsch gedacht -.-

Warum holst dir eigentlich kein hochwertigfes Case a la Atcs 840,Pc-P80 oder Raven 02?


----------



## Zaucher (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Bin jetzt erst von der Arbeit heimgekommen. Drecks Spätschicht 

Schön dass der Noise Test so gut bei euch angekommen ist.
Die Karten sind wirklich extrem laut.
Als ich in meinem Zimmer war und die Dinger auf 100% laufen lies, kam meine Freundrinn rein das sie dachte ich würde mal freiwillig mein Zimmer Staubsaugen 

Falsch gedacht 

@computertod: Das ist eine 9600 GT. Wollt die eig. als PhysX Karte nutzen 

Werd jetzt noch einen Benchmark Run machen alla 3D Mark 06, mit Standarttakt der CPU.
Hoffe mal dass nicht wieder eine Karte abkackt


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Bin jetzt erst von der Arbeit heimgekommen. Drecks Spätschicht
> 
> Schön dass der Noise Test so gut bei euch angekommen ist.
> Die Karten sind wirklich extrem laut.
> ...



Ist dir eine karte abgekackt ?
bestimmt wg Hitze oder ?

Das mit dem Staubsauger is saulustig xD


----------



## eman84 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

den 4 pcie port könntest nur über einen adapter erreichen 3WSLI + Physix Karte


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*



eman84 schrieb:


> den 4 pcie port könntest nur über einen adapter erreichen 3WSLI + Physix Karte



Wie jetzt ?

Die physx karte (9600gt) steckt er in den letzten (den freien) port ganz einfach ^^


----------



## eman84 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

ah stimmt wakü  <.< da belegen die ja nicht den letzten


----------



## Gamer_95 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

@ Masterchief
*Zustimm*
Das Problem ist allerdings das alle Karten dann nur über 8 Lanes verfügen würden.
Die leistung verringert sich aber nur um 1-2% also doch nicht sooo schlimm.

@ eman84
Auch ohne WaKü mit Dual Slot Kühlung bleibt noch ein Slot frei.
Schau dir mal nen Bild vom Classi an.


----------



## Zaucher (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

jop, beim ersten Durchlauf gestern hatte ich einen Freeze bzw. Schwarzen Bildschirm beim letzten Durchgang.
Doch diesmal hat alles geklappt.
Brutale 18.664 Punkte 

Wie kann denn das sein?


----------



## Gamer_95 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Neuster Treiber drauf?
Wenn ja vielelicht mal zweitneusten probieren.
Ansonsten Takten sich die Karten evt. wegen Überhitzung runter.
Könnte auch ein Grund sein.


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

18.664 Punkte ?
In 3Dmark Vantage oder 06 ?


----------



## LOGIC (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Gibt es da nicht ne option zur aktivierung von SLI oder war das nur PhysX ?!


----------



## weizenleiche (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

06 ... Ich hab mit meinem AMD ATI System (Sig) alleine schon 19,1k, also irgendwas passt bei dir definitiv nicht O.o


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Ich hab mit meiner ATI ( asus 5850) mittelmässig oc @ luft 22k
SLI im Trieber aktivieren ?


----------



## Klutten (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Ist das hier ein Tagebuch oder eine 3DMark-Chatbox? 

* Wartet bitte auf Updates, sonst löschen wir den ganzen Spam wieder raus und verteilen ein paar bunte Karten.*

@ Topic:
Meine EVGA GTX480 SC ist heute auch angekommen. Werde jetzt noch ein schnelles Bild schießen, denn zum Einbauen komme ich nicht mehr. Freue mich hier aber schon auf Bilder in heller Umgebung, denn die Hardware macht sicher einiges her.


----------



## Zaucher (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

ist bereits aktiviert.
War 3D Mark 06.
Ich frag mir nur noch was ich genau für ein Mainboard habe....E760, E759, E758 usw.
Wo liegt da der Unterschied.
Würd gern Bios Update durchziehen


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*



Zaucher schrieb:


> ist bereits aktiviert.
> War 3D Mark 06.
> Ich frag mir nur noch was ich genau für ein Mainboard habe....E760, E759, E758 usw.
> Wo liegt da der Unterschied.
> Würd gern Bios Update durchziehen



Hmm ich denke mal Bios Update hilft nich wirklich oder ?
EDIT:
Wie weches MB ?
Du hast doch EVGA X58 Sli Classfield ... ^^


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Ihr wisst schon das der 3d06 brutal CPU limitiert ist.
Wenn die CPU @ stock läuft kann das durchaus seine Richtigkeit haben....



Zaucher schrieb:


> ist bereits aktiviert.
> War 3D Mark 06.
> Ich frag mir nur noch was ich genau für ein Mainboard habe....E760, E759, E758 usw.
> Wo liegt da der Unterschied.
> Würd gern Bios Update durchziehen




760 kein NF200 (2x16lanes)
759 -> 1x NF200 (3x16lanes)
758 -> 2x NF200 (4x16lanes)

Das 758 ist es definitiv nicht, das hat nämlich 7x PCX 
Das 759 bekommt man auch schon lange nicht mehr zu kaufen, war limitiert, also wird es sicher das 760 sein.

Steht aber auch beim booten im Post screen.

Im übrigen hätte ich an deiner stelle auch "nur" auf 2x GTX 480 gesetzt und dafür den i7-980X genommen


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon das der 3d06 brutal CPU limitiert ist.
> Wenn die CPU @ stock läuft kann das durchaus seine Richtigkeit haben....
> 
> 
> ...



Ist jetzt zu spät.....^^
Jap is 760 ...
Das die CPU limitiert ist ja wohl mehr als klar .....
Da bräuchtest du jetzt min. Dice um die Monster zu befüttern und selbst dann ... naja man kann ja noch aufrüsten


----------



## Zaucher (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Wieso 760?

hab gerade in meinem Mainboard Handbuch durchgeblätert. Da stand drinnen 4 PCI E 16/x8 slots.
Ist das jetzt definitv das 760er?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Wieso 760?
> 
> hab gerade in meinem Mainboard Handbuch durchgeblätert. Da stand drinnen 4 PCI E 16/x8 slots.
> Ist das jetzt definitv das 760er?



Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher 
Aber guck in den Post screen.

Natürlich hat das Board 4 Slots, aber das heißt nicht das alle mit 16lanes angebunden werden können...


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Wieso 760?
> 
> hab gerade in meinem Mainboard Handbuch durchgeblätert. Da stand drinnen 4 PCI E 16/x8 slots.
> Ist das jetzt definitv das 760er?



Das was im HB steht sagt ja nix darüber aus wieviel Lanes etc ...



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher
> Aber guck in den Post screen.
> 
> Natürlich hat das Board 4 Slots, aber das heißt nicht das alle mit  16lanes angebunden werden können...



Genau


----------



## eman84 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

@ Gamer95 da guck mal auf des board der 3 und 4 sind direkt nebeneinander somit blockiert eine dualslot Graka im 3 den 4 PCIE port oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Zaucher (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Laut everest wird mein Mainboard nicht erkannt.
Werd morgen mal ein E760 Update draufspielen....


----------



## Gamer_95 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Ich habe dir auf deine PN geantwortet 
Also es it ein E760.
Ist doch ganz einfach:
Das Board hat keinen NF Chip. Also ist es auch kein E759.
Ausserdem ist es auch nicht die Quad Sli version. Also kein E758.
Das Board hat also keinen NF Chip und ist auch nicht die Quad SLI variante.
Was bleibt über? Richtig! das E760.


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*



Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Ich habe dir auf deine PN geantwortet
> Also es it ein E760.
> Ist doch ganz einfach:
> Das Board hat keinen NF Chip. Also ist es auch kein E759.
> ...



@ Zaucher installier mal den Chipsatz/Mainboard Treiber von der CD die dabei war .....


----------



## Dr.House (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Du hast ein 760 Classi.  Das 759 ist lange nicht mehr verfügbar, war eine Limited Edition und nur aus USA zu kriegen.

Das mit 4-Way (7-PCI-E Slots) heißt 762 und nicht 758 


Ansonsten Hammer-System hast du da und die GTX 480 machen echt Laune


----------



## Zaucher (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

CD war bei dem Mainboard keine dabei.
Hab es hier im Forum gekauft.

Anbei neue Bilder...

Mobo@Wakü




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Sehr schöne Bilder 
Is aber nicht von Koolance oder ?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Das ist der EK Waterblock und der ist einfach nur Sexy auf dem Board


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Das ist der EK Waterblock und der ist einfach nur Sexy auf dem Board


Achso ^^
Ja wirlich sehr sexy omg das wird Hammer 

mfg -Mastercheif-


----------



## Zaucher (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Der Kühler ist von EK und sieht richig geil aus...

ABER:

Ich hab mit schrecken dieses Bauteil nach dem Umbau gefunden.
ist das vom Mainboard angebrochen.

Auf dem Teil selber steht "up" drauf und hat wie es aussieht irgendwie 2 Eingänge. Was kann das sein.

Ich hoffe man kann was erkennen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






?????





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Das ist ein Jumper, der ist nicht abgebrochen sondern höchsten irgendwo raus gefallen^^

Ich hätte jetzt vermutet das das einer von PCX slots ist (die 4 sitzen direkt unter dem ATX stromstecker), aber da sind auf den Bildern alle 4 drin.
Hast du ein aktuelles Bild frontal von dem Board?

Dann kann ich vergleichen.

//edit
habs gefunden.
Bei dir fehlt der Jumper unter dem 4ten Dimm slot (vom CPU aus gesehen)
Da sind 3 Pins, der Jumper gehört in die ersten 2


----------



## Zaucher (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Ah ok, habs gesehen. Müssen die unbedingt angeschlossen sein. Weil ich glaub da fehlen 2.

Bild 4 sieht auch komisch aus....man könnte meinen da fehlt irgendein Bauteil?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Hab dir gerade ein Bild von mir rein editiert.

Was meinst du auf Bild 4? Das ist was dunkel, weiß nicht was du meinst^^


----------



## Zaucher (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

ok passt, habs gefunden.

Danke dir  
Das auf dem einen Bild hat sich erledigt.

Jetzt kann ich mich endlich mal an die Grakas machen


----------



## Scarry (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Fette Sache die ganze geschichte hier. Werd das auf jeden fall weiter beobachten 
ABO!!!


----------



## Zaucher (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

So erste Bilder der Graka mit Wakü ist fertig.

Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ossus (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Sieht super aus und mit der Lautstärke wars das jetzt erstmal

Mfg Ossus


----------



## Dommas (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Sieht sehr schön aus.
Jedenfalls werden die GTX 480 erstmal viel leiser


----------



## LOGIC (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Hast du eigentlich mal nur eine GTX480 getestet von der Lautstärke ?


----------



## eman84 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

sehr schick bin mal auf den Leistungstest und die Temperaturen gespannt


----------



## bau7s (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Nettes Tagebuch!

Schöne Hardware haste dir da ausgesucht... vll. ein MoBo mit 3x 16 Lanes aber sonst *sabber*

Vernickelt hätten mir die WaKühler wohl auch gefallen  ^^
Gibts für die GTX480 ne Singleslotblende? Gefällt mir bei Wakü iwie immer besser...


----------



## Walt (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Jaja, wenn ich das Geld hätte, würde ich mir auch so ein System zusammenstellen   Bin echt neidisch^^

Freue mich auf Bilder wenns fertig is


----------



## Hatschi (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

sers


gefällt mir deine Hardware hätte es auch gern könnte es auch haben blo0 meine eltern jaja, ist doch sinnlos so ein PC der muss gut zum arbeiten sein. 
Aber am besten gefällt mir das mit der Kabelführung XD.
Sauber



bau7s schrieb:


> Nettes Tagebuch!
> 
> Schöne Hardware haste dir da ausgesucht... vll. ein MoBo mit 3x 16 Lanes aber sonst *sabber*
> 
> ...


 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Single Slot Blende für GTX 480 und GTX 470 Aquacomputer Single Slot Blende für GTX 480 und GTX 470 17111
ja gibts


----------



## F!ghter (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

mal was interesantes für dich:
des original von aquacomputer hochgeladene...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-Yd8v2Ub9E


----------



## diablo2023 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Ich lese dein TB ja schon seit Beginn, jetzt muss ich mich auch mal dazu melden  Echt geiles System, 3x GTX 480 ist wahnsinn(ig geil) 
Die Graka mit WaKü sieht wirklich edel aus.

lg, diablo


----------



## zettiii (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Ja, der Noisetest ist krass  Kannte ja schon das PCGHX Video mit einer Karte mit 86%, aber das hier ist echt übertrieben ...

Staubsaugen ist völlig überbewertet 

Prima dass der Umbau geklappt hat, hoffentlich laufen sie auch noch 
Sieht aber schick aus so mit neuem Outfit, alle 3 auf einem Bild wären noch ganz nett.

Aber verstehe ich das richtig : Du hast 3 der schnellsten singele GPUs, die alle PhysikX beherrschen und willst noch eine 9600GT als PhysikX Karte dazu setzen ?? oO
Generell würde ich jetzt fragen, ob das nicht leicht übertrieben ist, aber aufgrund deiner Hardware ist die Frage wohl gasförmig xD


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*



zettiii schrieb:


> Ja, der Noisetest ist krass  Kannte ja schon das PCGHX Video mit einer Karte mit 86%, aber das hier ist echt übertrieben ...
> 
> Staubsaugen ist völlig überbewertet
> 
> ...


Es sind die schnellsten Single GPUs 
EDIT:Achso sorry das meinst du ja damit ^^
Verlesen o.0^^


----------



## PSP-Hacker (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Also ist ja echt ein krasses Vorhaben des du da grad aufställst! 3 GTX480+PhysX ist ja mal echt was cooles! Werde es auf jeden fall weiter verfolgen. 
Und [ABO] natürlich


----------



## Zaucher (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

also mit der 9600 GT als PhysX Karte ist aus meiner Sicht ach übertrieben 

Trotzdem werd ichs mal antesten um zu sehen, wie gut das ganze harmoniert.
Das Video kannte ich bereits. Ist echt krass.

Ich hab mir mal vor einem halben Jahr, wie in diesem Video einen Kühler selber gefräst, für eine GTX 260.
Nur ging die dann beim ersten mal testen dead....Diagnose Durchgebrannt 
Lag wohl an einem Punkt nicht sauber auf. Schade eig.

Hoff mal der Mora packt das alles


----------



## LOGIC (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Hast du eigentlich mal nur eine GTX480 getestete ? Von der Lautstärke her ?


----------



## Nixtreme (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

@Zaucher:
ja du, wenn der mora das ned packt, flansch halt noch nen zweiten dran...

@f!ghter: das video ist göttlich! wie die dann da so glänzend und frisch gefräst aus der maschine kommt, das war schon ein geiler anblick!


----------



## LOGIC (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

@ Nixtreme

Der Gravur Laser ist am besten


----------



## Zaucher (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

gerade an der 2. Graka dran:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit einer Graka hab ich den test nicht durchgeführt. Wäre aber eig. sinnvoll gewesen


----------



## Biosman (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Über 2 Tausend Euro fürn Rechner ausgeben aber nicht wissen was ein Jumper ist... Ich geh kaputt ehrlich...


----------



## Zaucher (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*



Biosman schrieb:


> Über 2 Tausend Euro fürn Rechner ausgeben aber nicht wissen was ein Jumper ist... Ich geh kaputt ehrlich...



jop, das intressiert auch hier jeden das du dich kaputt lachst.


----------



## -Masterchief- (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*



Zaucher schrieb:


> jop, das intressiert auch hier jeden das du dich kaputt lachst.



Genau 
Ist nicht böse gemeint aber sowas muss doch einfach nicht sein .....


----------



## Biosman (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Ich Lache gewiss nicht, ich finde es sehr Traurig!

Nix gegen deine Hardware oder dein Projekt ist schon echt cool keine frage aber so viel Geld auszugeben und nichtmal zu wissen was ein "Jumper" ist das kann doch nicht war sein. Ich meine du hast viel Geld ausgegeben, es ware schon schade wenn was kaputt geht.

Es gibt wenige Projekte die ich mir genau angucke, deins ist eins davon (Die Bilder mit deinem Netzteil und dem Kabel was aus deinem Fenster hängt hab ich auch gesehen, was ich auch sehr unterhaltsam fand) aber das mit dem Jumper da dachte ich mich trifft der schlag.

Du musst auch drauf gefasst sein das nicht immer Prositive Kritik kommt, obwohl ich meine nicht als Negativ einschätzen würde, eher Neutral gesehen evtl. ein "Stumpfes" Kommentar.

So nun nix für ungut, mach lieber da weiter wo du aufgehört hast und jut ist^^


----------



## Zaucher (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

wollen die mich verarschen, oder fehlen bei dem einen Kühler die verschraubung ........WTF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Der sieht allgemein was gebraucht aus, oder täuscht das?


----------



## Zaucher (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

ich hatte den Kühler schon auf der Graka und hatte mich gewundert, warum die Schrauben nicht greifen.
Das ist ja wohl ein Witz


----------



## Blackwarhammer (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

da hat die QS aber mal ******** gebaut, so scheiss alter


----------



## zettiii (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Es muss irgendwas sein. Glaub mir, man kann nicht sowas anfangen und zu Ende bringen ohne das dazwischen was passiert oder schief geht 
Will dich nicht entmutigen, sondern dich nur warnen, dass du nicht gleich verzweifelst 
Aber sieht übel aus, son Mist passiert aber auch immer zu den besten Zeitpunkten...


----------



## Zaucher (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

gut dass ich ab Freitag 2 Wochen im Urlaub bin und danach gleich die fette Lan ist.
Ich könnt kotzen. So eine Sch....


----------



## zettiii (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Lass deinen Nachbarn/ Kumpel den Rechner zusammen bauen währen du weg bist *duckundwegrenn* 
Scherz bei Seite, das würd ich auch nicht tun 
Aber mein Beilied, ich weiß wie das ist.
PC fast fertig -> NT raucht ab, 4 Tage später für 2 Wochen weg xD


----------



## Zaucher (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

hab mir jetzt nochmal den drecks Kühler bei Caseking auf Nachnamhe bestellt.
Wird dann bis Donnerstag da sein.
Dann hab ich noch einen Tag.

Hoffe die sind so kullant und überweißen das Geld des Kühler wieder auf mein Konto.


----------



## zettiii (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Ruf morgen einfach mal an, die sind da eig. alle ganz nett 
Denn kannst du denen das erzählen und sie werden den Kühler bestimmt wieder nehmen und dir dein Geld zurück erstatten.
Wieso bestellst du bei Caseking ? Nicht bei aquatuning.de ?
Na ja, an einem Tag sollte das zu schaffen sein, wenn alles nach Plan läuft.
Gute Nacht


----------



## Zaucher (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Habs mal noch im Support Forum von Caseking gepostet:
Denk mal da wird sich dann heute einer melden.

Naja bis dahin heißt es Baustop......leider


----------



## eman84 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] BAUSTOP 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

sehr ärgerlich die sache mit den verschraubungen, sehr schöne bilder


----------



## steinschock (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] BAUSTOP 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Schade , 
aber das wird nicht das letzte sein. 

Der Wakügott und Murphy sind enge Freunde.


----------



## STSLeon (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] BAUSTOP 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Dann findet die Lan eben nur mit einem 2er SLI Gespann statt. Posertechnisch natürlich nicht der Burner, aber für die Games reicht es auf jedenfall


----------



## Zaucher (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] BAUSTOP 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

So, hab aus langeweile mal nochmal den Foto in die hangenommen und ein paar Bilder geschossen.

Aquaero mit Schwarzer Blende ist heute auch angekommen....

Warten und Bangen, ob morgen der Kühler kommt  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eman84 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] BAUSTOP 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

hm würde dem DVD laufwerk einen Stealthmod verpassen


----------



## Zaucher (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] BAUSTOP 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

jop, würd sich anbieten. Wollt ich auch machen, nur weiß ich nicht wie das funktioniert 

Anbei der auch heute angekommenen Pumpe:

Laing Ultra:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eman84 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] BAUSTOP 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Schick; hast das selbst gesleeved oder kommt die so an? 
ich hab die Meshblende zurechte gesägt, und hinter die Plende eine schwarze Plastik scheigen angebrauch die mit heißkleber am DVD laufwerk befestig haben ansonsten guckst du hier

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/59953-howto-stealthmod.html


----------



## zettiii (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] BAUSTOP 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Da ist es schön erklärt  Ist auch nicht kompliziert 
Macht einen guten Eindruck dein Rechner 
Nein, also sieht verdammt schick aus ! Besonders rot+ schwarz  .


----------



## rebiirth (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] BAUSTOP 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Sieht sehr schön aus und das mit 3way sli monster  
der wkü kühler schaut besonders gut aus


----------



## Zaucher (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] BAUSTOP 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

kurze frage, meint ihr ich kann die Pumpe auf mein Laufwerk setzen. Dazwischen Shoggy?


----------



## -Masterchief- (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] BAUSTOP 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Hmm mit Waküs kenn ich mich noch nicht so aus^^
Aber ich denke das sollte kein Problem darstellen oder ?


----------



## eman84 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] BAUSTOP 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

hm mach doch ein zwischen blech (ambesten in form einer kleinen Wanne) dazwischen im sie auch fixieren zu können aber ansonsten sollte es kein Problem sein.


----------



## affli (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] BAUSTOP 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

hi,

der cpu kühler gefällt mir so nicht (farblich).. willst du nicht die füsse schwarz lackieren?
das würd sofort ein ganz anderes bild machen!

die backplate der grakakühler sind auch nicht so der bringer.. müssen die montiert werden?
hier würden plexiadeckungen oder sonst was schönes bestimmt super kommen!

im prinzip kannst du die laing schon aufs lw setzen, optimal ist es aber sicher nicht.
ich würd wie von eman bereits gesagt eine eigene konstruktion entwerfen. 
da gibts ja tonnenweise möglichkeiten. 

ansonsten siehts top aus!


----------



## Th3 GhOst (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] BAUSTOP 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Ich denke mal die backplates müssen drauf weil wegen den Rams 
Allternativ halt kleine Kühler drauf und Plexi drann.

OOoooooder ganz edel:
rot bzw. schwarz Eloxieren lassen  
also die backlplates ne ^^

Zum projekt selber gibts nur eins zu sagen:

  

Ich glaube das sagt dann auch alles 


gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] BAUSTOP 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*



Zaucher schrieb:


> kurze frage, meint ihr ich kann die Pumpe auf mein Laufwerk setzen. Dazwischen Shoggy?



Meine Laing DDC 1RT+ sitzt auch aufm Laufwerk...gibt keine Probleme...


----------



## Zaucher (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] BAUSTOP 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Ihr habt alle so geile Ideen 

Als erstes werd ich den Fuß vom Cuplex schwart lackieren. Gefällt mir sehr gut Idee.
Danach wird alles gesleevet. Mit Schwarz-roten MDPC Sleeve.
Backplate wird gepulvert. Kann ich auf der Arbeit selber machen.
Weiß nur noch nicht welche Farbe.....


Cuplex vll. noch gegen eine Headkiller tauschen?

Wird aber alles erst nach meinem Urlaub passieren. Ab Samstag gehts an Gardasee *freu*


----------



## FortunaGamer (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] BAUSTOP 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Das sieht richtig geil aus, was du da gemacht hast. Finde es auch geil das du die Kabel sleeven willst, bei so einem Projekt lohnt sich das auf jeden fall.


----------



## zettiii (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] BAUSTOP 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Ich würde die backplates schwarz pulvern, passt gut zum Case usw.
Du wirst nachher eh nur die obereste sehen 
Den Kuplex brauchst du ja nicht tauschen, auch wenn ein anderer Kühler schicker aussehen würde.
Na ja, wenn du die Pumpe auf dein Laufwerk stellst, ist es das gleiche als würdest du sie auf den Boden des Gehäuses stellen, aber :
sollte es mal ein Mallheur geben und Wasser aus/ bei der Pumpe austreten, hast du die Suppe auf deinem Laufwerk und nicht auf dem Boden. Auf eigene Gefahr würde ich sagen xD


----------



## Th3 GhOst (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] BAUSTOP 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Also die pumpe aufem Boden wäre besser.
Dann kannst du die richtig schön in szene setzten.
Wird dann denke ich auch einfacher zu verschlauchen.
Ach wegen dem Pulvern wird die wäremeabgabe der Rams dann nicht beeinflusst?
und
willste mir mein case nicht auch pulvern?  

gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## computertod (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] BAUSTOP 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

ich würde an deiner stelle den Cuplex mal testen und dan siehst ja, wenn die Temps passen ist alles ok 
die Backplates würd ich allerdings so lassen. hat auch was


----------



## -Masterchief- (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] BAUSTOP 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Das sieht richtig geil aus, was du da gemacht hast. Finde es auch geil das du die Kabel sleeven willst, bei so einem Projekt lohnt sich das auf jeden fall.



Bei so einem Projekt lohnt sich alles 
mfg


----------



## eman84 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] BAUSTOP 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*



zettiii schrieb:


> Ich würde die backplates schwarz pulvern, passt gut zum Case usw.
> Du wirst nachher eh nur die obereste sehen
> Den Kuplex brauchst du ja nicht tauschen, auch wenn ein anderer Kühler schicker aussehen würde.
> Na ja, wenn du die Pumpe auf dein Laufwerk stellst, ist es das gleiche als würdest du sie auf den Boden des Gehäuses stellen, aber :
> sollte es mal ein Mallheur geben und Wasser aus/ bei der Pumpe austreten, hast du die Suppe auf deinem Laufwerk und nicht auf dem Boden. Auf eigene Gefahr würde ich sagen xD



Deswegen ein Blech in form einer Auffangwanne


----------



## 00p4tti7 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] BAUSTOP 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Sehr schöne HW haste , das MoBo ist echt ein Traum.

Sag mal ist die Laing Ultra eigentlich laut???


----------



## Walt (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] BAUSTOP 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Die HW sieht ja mal richtig geil aus, hoffe das bald auch die dritte Karte drin ist

Also ich habe auch ne Laing und die höre ich so ausm System nicht heraus...


----------



## -Masterchief- (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] BAUSTOP 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Jop ich hoffe auch das alles schön klappt, viel Glück 
mfg


----------



## PSP-Hacker (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] BAUSTOP 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

hätte noch ne idee zur Backplate von der GTX480.
Wie wärs mit sowas? Käsekönig Backplate von EK Water Blocks.
Diese schwarz Eloxieren und dann haste auch was feines.


----------



## -Masterchief- (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] BAUSTOP 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*



PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> hätte noch ne idee zur Backplate von der GTX480.
> Wie wärs mit sowas? Käsekönig Backplate von EK Water Blocks.
> Diese schwarz Eloxieren und dann haste auch was feines.



Sehr schöner Vorschlag


----------



## Th3 GhOst (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] BAUSTOP 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*



PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> hätte noch ne idee zur Backplate von der GTX480.
> Wie wärs mit sowas? Käsekönig Backplate von EK Water Blocks.
> Diese schwarz Eloxieren und dann haste auch was feines.



Wenn es die platte wird, bitte so lassen!
Gibt doch n geilen spiegel effekt ^^


----------



## steinschock (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] BAUSTOP 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Laut Beschreibung geht die nur mit EK-Kühlern.

Gut aussehen tut sie trotzdem.


----------



## LOGIC (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] BAUSTOP 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Geht die backplate auch auf Karten mit Luftkühlung ? Die Borhlöcher bleiben ja eh gleich ?!


----------



## Infin1ty (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] BAUSTOP 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Sieht richtig nice aus, auch wenn ich finde dass schwarze oder Nickel
EK Kühler besser passen würden, sowie ein Heatkiller LT statt dem Cuplex,
der zudem auch noch besser kühlt 

Aber weiter so


----------



## -Masterchief- (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] BAUSTOP 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Geht die backplate auch auf Karten mit Luftkühlung ? Die Borhlöcher bleiben ja eh gleich ?!



Ich denke schon 
mfg


----------



## Zaucher (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] BAUSTOP 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Die Backplate werd ich auf jden Fall noch Sandstrahlen und dann Pulvern.
Die Füße des Cuplex ebenfalls.

Die Vorgeschlagene Backplate sieht Klasse aus. Nur ist diese nur mit EK Kühler Kompatibel...Ärgerlich.

Meint ihr man könnte in die Backplate irgendwas reinfräsen und dann beleuchten lassen?

Edit: AquagraFX wurde losgeschickt


----------



## -Masterchief- (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] BAUSTOP 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Die Backplate werd ich auf jden Fall noch Sandstrahlen und dann Pulvern.
> Die Füße des Cuplex ebenfalls.
> 
> Die Vorgeschlagene Backplate sieht Klasse aus. Nur ist diese nur mit EK Kühler Kompatibel...Ärgerlich.
> ...



Hmm wäre toll wenn das ging 
Haste mal nen Entwurf oder so gemacht ?
mfg


----------



## Zaucher (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] BAUSTOP 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

mit Entwürfen sieht es eher mau aus. 
Da Solid Works auf meinem alten Pentium 3 nicht läuft, kann ich noch nichts entwickeln.
Hab aber da schon eine Vorstellung.
Man Sollte dann noch testen wie das mit Druckpunktverteilung aussieht.
Das wird wohl einige zeit in Anspruch nehmen


----------



## Zaucher (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] BAUSTOP 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Mal ein kleines Update:

Hab die Kupplungen mal zu Testzwecken am Gehäusedeckel montieret.

Einfach 2 Beilagscheiben genommen, Lackiert und mit 2 Muttern montiert 

Mal schauen wie sich das so macht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Drecks Staub


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] BAUSTOP 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Ich brauche auch solche Kupplungen, wo kriege ich die???


----------



## Zaucher (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] BAUSTOP 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

ich hab die Phobya Kupplungen genommen:

Hier der Link.

Wie sieht es eig. mit so einem Mora aus. ist das egal ob ich den hinlege, stelle, hochkant, quer, oder muss ich da was beachten?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] BAUSTOP 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Oh toll danke...kannst ihn hinlegen oder stellen ist eigentlich Wurst, die meist verwendete Art ist allerdings Hochkant:Mora 2 - Google-Suche

Wobei wenn du guckst, sind auf der ersten Seite schon mehrere die in Quer legen.


----------



## Zaucher (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] BAUSTOP 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Der Postbote war eben da, es kann weiter gehen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Schön, dann hau ma rein


----------



## eman84 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

schick hob einbauen und testen


----------



## Zaucher (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Das Monster.....es lebt ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Fett 

Aber wird das nicht was eng mit der Verschlauchung der untersten Karte?
Oder täuscht das?


----------



## Zaucher (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

das wird wohl so wie auf dem Bild nicht hinhauen.
Hab gerade vorhin noch Winkelverschraubungen bestellt.

Oh man das wird heute ne kurze Nacht. Die Kiste muss morgen Abend laufen......

Ich muss jetzt erst mal Arbeiten gehen *kotz*


----------



## eman84 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

richtig fett



> das wird wohl so wie auf dem Bild nicht hinhauen.
> Hab gerade vorhin noch Winkelverschraubungen bestellt.
> 
> Oh man das wird heute ne kurze Nacht. Die Kiste muss morgen Abend laufen......
> ...



na dann Heil dem GOTT Koffein, Kaffee und Alkohol


----------



## D!str(+)yer (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

jaja, so ist das immer. Es klappt nie so wie geplant und das was schief laufen kann, das läuft auch schief


----------



## steinschock (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Anschlüsse » Farbige Anschlüsse » Bitspower Winkel 1/4 Zoll auf IG 1/4 Zoll - shiny black, 3x drehbar
Drehbare Anschlüsse erleichtern die Sache ungemein.

Oh ja,
 ich hab über ne Woche gebraucht um für mein Alpha AGB 3/8 auf 1/4" Adapter zu bekommen.
D.h bekommen hatte ich einige,
 aber welche die auch gepasst haben.


----------



## zettiii (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Krasse Sache 
Schade mit dem Winkel, aber ist ja kein Beinbruch xD


----------



## Own3r (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*



Das ist ja mal echt Hammer!


----------



## Udel0272 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Sehr schönes Sys keule!

Aber was ich ändern würde währe der Cpu Kühler.

Tausch den doch durch den Heatkiller Lt würde wesentlich besser aussehen


----------



## Zaucher (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

wie kann ich jetzt mein System testen?

Ohne der Winkerlverschraubung funktioniert das nicht?

Halten die Grakas auch ohne festschrauben? Sonst könnt ich das ganze samt Mainboardtray rausnehmen und dann testen.....


----------



## Gnome (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Woah fett - 3x GTX 480 @ WaKü....du musst ne Kohle haben ...nur bei 3x GTX 480 so nen mist CPU Kühler? Kauf mal nen ordentlichen  - die paar Kröten haste ja wohl noch, oder?


----------



## zettiii (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

lol  123 Beiträge. Finds lustig.
Naja, es gibt bessere, aber so "mist" ist er auch nicht.
Und naja, wenn man wollte, hätten bestimmt viele das Geld.
Überleg mal was ein Urlaub in den Süden kostet


----------



## Th3 GhOst (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Richtig geile sache,
Hat was perverses.
Hoffe mal das die karten alle laufen.

gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## Zaucher (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

kurze Frage:

Kann ich eine 3 Way SLI Bridge auch als SLI Bridge benutzen?

Teste jetzt erstmal nur 2


----------



## Th3 GhOst (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Eigentlich schon
hab hier schon n paar systeme mit 2karten und der 3er bridge gesehen


----------



## Zaucher (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Ich sag nur, bis jetzt sind es derbe edle Temps.

Allerdings läuft der PC nur mit 2 Grakas, da ich noch keine Winkelverschraubung habe.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Edel würd ich nicht sagen xD
Das ist dann mal im normalen Bereich^^

Wie schauts unter Last aus?


----------



## zettiii (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Sind die Lüfter gedrosselt ?


----------



## Zaucher (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

GPU 1: 47°

GPU 2: 50°

unter 3D Mark 06, mit 7 Lüftern nicht gedrosselt.

Nur knastert der Cuplex immer in Abständen, was kann das sein?


----------



## zettiii (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Da ist Luft drin, ist völlig normal


----------



## eman84 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

jop, musst halt etwas laufenlassen bis alle luft raus ist, auch wenn man entlüftungsschrauben hat usw.


----------



## Zaucher (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Schock.....

Marder am Auto hat Kühlschlauch angefressen. Motor wurde zu heiß.
Zylinderkopfdichtung hats verzogen.. über 2400€ Schaden---> Motor Dead...

Projekt wird wahrscheinlich eingestellt 

Lost in Dreams


----------



## zettiii (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Wow ...
sowas kommt auch immer zu den passensten Augenblicken oO
Mein aufrichtiges Beileid !
Naja, ist ja kein Thema, sowas geht halt vor.
Vielleicht siehts ja in ein, zwei Monaten schon anders aus


----------



## eman84 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

 ehm sehr beschissen würd ich das mal nennen , hast du das nicht bemerkt das keine temperatur angezeigt wird vom motor, das heist kein kühlwasser motor sofort aus machen


----------



## Zaucher (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

die Nadel der Temperaturanzeige ging schlagartig in den roten Bereich. Hab dann auch sofort angehalten. War aber anscheinend schon zu spät.
Aber das kriegt mich jetzt nicht runter. Das Projekt MUSS fortgesetzt werden.
Dann muss ich halt was von meinem 2. Hobby verkaufen. So leid es mir tut....


----------



## Blackvoodoo (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Das mit dem Motorschaden ist heftig. Aber wie es aussieht ist ja dein neuer PC fast fertig, da muss man ja kaum noch investieren, oder habe ich da noch was übersehen?
Anscheinend fehlt dir ja nur noch ein eh schon bestellter winkel anschluss um deine 3. GTX 480 zu kühlen. Wenn man schon so weit ist kann auch ein Motorschaden einen nicht mehr stoppen. 

Aber krass ist das mit dem Motor schon. 

Eine Frage hätte ich noch, eher 2. 
Welchen Radiator hast du gekauft und welche Lüfter verwendest du dafür?


----------



## zettiii (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Man schaue nur kurz auf den Titel 
Naja, er musst bestimmt noch was investieren.
Was ist denn dein 2. Hobby ? Ich hoffe keine Frau


----------



## Kabumm (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

frau ftw, schade mit dem motor.. wo kommst du den eig her? wir haben eigene autowerkstatt


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

ja halten tun se wahrscheinlich schon .....
wenn du glück hast, ich würds nich testen risk is zu hoch


----------



## Zaucher (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Also mein 2. Hobby ist Rennrad.....Cervelo R3 mit Lightweight Laufräder. Wer sich auskennt, weiß von was ich spreche. Für soviel Geld kaufen sich manche einen neuen Fiat Panda....

Gekühlt wird das ganze mit einem Mora. 9x Enermax Magma als Lüfter.
Die 3. Graka kann ich erst testen, wenn ich vom Urlaub zurück bin, leider.



Hab nochmal mit der Werkstatt telefoniert. 
Die sagten, es reicht, wenn man den Zelynderkopf planscheift. Dadurch wird es nicht ganz so teuer..

Wer mein Rennrad mal sehen will,

der klickt hier


----------



## PSP-Hacker (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Sehr sickes Rad!
Die Laufräder wollte sich dad auch auch holen. Nur waren sie ihm etwas zu teuer ^^
Aber wer sich ein Karbonrad für knapp 5000€ kauft für Triatlon sollte eig (meiner meinung nach) noch Geld für die Räder haben^^

Was vermutest du was es ungefähr für die Planschleifung kosten wird?


----------



## Zaucher (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Danke, ja die Laufräder sind schon etwas teuer ^^

Naja das Planschleifen kostet wahrscheinlich rund 1k Euro.

In diesem Sinne bin ich für fast 2 Wochen hier raus. Urlaub lässt grüßen.

Haut rein Jungs, man schreibt sich


----------



## Klutten (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

Ich störe ja ungern, aber diese Unterhaltung hat in einem Tagebuch nichts verloren. Unterhaltet euch über solche Themen entweder im Bike-Thread oder per PN.


----------



## SmileMonster (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

Schickes Gehäuse  aber wie solln da die 3. Karte passen, dann muß ja der Zwischenbiden raus. 
MfG Smile


----------



## fA!nT (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*



Gamer_95 schrieb:


> P.S.
> Es sind EVGA Karten. Selbst wenn du dir eine beim Kühlerumbau schrottest tauscht sie EVGA wieder gegen eine neue aus.
> EVGA ist in solchen sachen sehr, sehr Kullant.



Ich weiß garnicht warum das immer alle glauben...

EVGA hat mein MoBo nach nem Kühlertausch nicht umgetauscht und das obwohl ich sogar die "Limited Lifetime Warranty" hatte.

Hatte ich einfach nur Pech? Ich glaube nicht... also schreibt das bitte nicht immer! Irgendwann gibt es dann jemand der sich drauf verlässt macht n Fehler und is evtl sein Geld los...


BBT: 
Cooles Projekt! Wenn ich genug auf der hohen Kante hätte


----------



## push@max (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

Wow, was für ein Projekt! Respekt! 

Die Geschichte mit dem Wagen ist *******...naja, da muss man knallhart durch und das Beste draus machen. 

Ich bin schon sehr gespannt, wie das Projekt weitergeht.

Aber erstmal: Schönen Urlaub


----------



## zettiii (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

Jo, von mir auch, schönen Urlaub, auch wenn dus bestimmt nicht mehr liest 
Entpann erstmal n bisschen.
Dann kommste wieder, kloppst den PC zusammen und alles ist wunderbar !


----------



## FortunaGamer (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

Viel spass im Urlaub, hoffentlich verfolgen dich die 3 GTX 480 nicht. Ich hoffe wenn du wieder da bist geht es wieder weiter mit deinem Projekt.


----------



## push-it-good (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

huhu!
Baue hier gerade ebenfalls an dieser Zusammenstellung, 3te gtx480 ist bestellt.
Möchte hier keinen fremden Thread "missbrauchen" aber denke da gibt es Gemeinsamkeiten 

Mainboard: Asus Rampage 3, WAKÜ von WK
CPU: intel 980 Extreme Edition, WAKÜ
Grafikkarten: 3xGTX480 PNY, WAKÜ von aquagrafx
Ram: 12GB mushkin 6-7-6-20
Netzteil: 1200 Watt von be-quiet
Wasserkühlung: Extern - Aquaduct 720 XT mark III ceramic
Festplatten: 200GB SSD OCZ Vertex 2, irgendwas

Stehe hier gerade vor einem Problem für die 3te GRAKA:
- Welche Verbindungsschrauben für die WAKÜ-Verbindung zwischen den 3 GTX480 wurden denn hier von Zaucher verwendet ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- ich sehe auf Zauchers Bildern das die hinteren PCI einrast Dinger entfernt wurden, wie macht man das ? Wie auf meinem Bild sichtbar ist der pci slot1 Einraster sehr nah an der verbauten Mainboard WAKÜ, der lässt sich nicht nach oben klappen, muss also beschnitten werden oder aus mit dem.


----------



## steinschock (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

So was

Wasserkühlung, Wasserkühler, Grafikkarten-Kühler, Zubehör: Bitspower, The Feser Company, Watercool - A-C-Shop

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - SLI/CrossFire


----------



## push-it-good (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

supi, bin morgen sowieso in Bielefeld da schau ich bei aquatuning vorbei.


----------



## ole88 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

hat ma dir ma scho ma gesagt das du einen oberfail mod hast?
erst das case zu versauen mit selbstpulvern und dann noch so hässliche durchlasslöcher für die schläuche ins blech zu ritzen,, dann n teil was ma kennen muss als abgebrochen zu bezeichnen "vorlachenumfall", die rams im single laufen zu lassen (dann nur 4g) und nich ma zu kapieren wie se richtig gehören und das ganze @ stock laufen zu lassen.

lern erstma mit ner 0815 hardware umzugehen und dann in 100jahren so ein system vielleicht ma anzuschauen.


----------



## Spartaner25 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

Vielleicht den falschen Fuss beim Aufstehen erwischt? 
Das was Zaucher hier macht ist doch echt gut, zumindest das selbst gepulverte Gehäuse sieht doch gut aus, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## V!PeR (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

oO Das Systwm ist doch wirklich nur um heftige Benchmark Ergebnisse zu liefern  
Mein System mit 2 480 GTX juckt es nicht die Bohne bei Metro etc auf höchsten Einstellungen und kann sämtliche Sachen flüssig spielen.

Wirklich geiles System und ich bin mal gespannt auf was du für Ergebnisse zu kommst 

PS: Aber ich denke eine höhere CPU hätte mehr Sinn gemacht,aber da bin ich ja nicht der erste der es sagt...


----------



## ole88 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

ne höhere cpu? lol nich nur das ram is es glaub ich auch, ich spiel mal finde denn fehler im bild mit denn rams mit euch, wers als erstes findet bekommt n bussi

und wenn du das pulvern lobst achte ma auf die gedremelte "hust" durchführung für die schläuche, sowas nennt sich pfusch


----------



## Hatschi (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

sers



ole88 schrieb:


> ne höhere cpu? lol nich nur das ram is es glaub ich auch, ich spiel mal finde denn fehler im bild mit denn rams mit euch, wers als erstes findet bekommt n bussi
> 
> und wenn du das pulvern lobst achte ma auf die gedremelte "hust" durchführung für die schläuche, sowas nennt sich pfusch


 
Mach es besser mit den Pulvern, naja also bei den Anschlüsse sehen die Bohrlöcher etwas falsch gesetzt aus sonst sieht es doch ganz nett aus.
Aber du ich muss deinen Satz zweimal lesen damit ich ihn verstehe, soll keine Kritik sein oder ein Angriff.

Aber ihr/ wir schweifen ab, und wahrscheinlich endet es im Streit-> back to topic
chausen


----------



## V!PeR (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*



Hatschi schrieb:


> Aber du ich muss deinen Satz zweimal lesen damit ich ihn verstehe, soll keine Kritik sein oder ein Angriff.


 Ging mir auch so.
Ich im übrigen finde auch das es nett aussieht


----------



## ole88 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

das pulvern is doch ok nur im anschluss daran dann das ganze wieder zu versaun gehört scho was dazu, und ihr habt denn fehler im bild immer noch nich gefunden, tsts auf die hardware achten se aber nich auf die details


----------



## Hatschi (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

welches Bild meinst du?

Villeicht dieses-> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...est-online-bis-24-06-im-urlaub-k-img_1125.jpg

Wegen den Bohrlöcher unter dem AGB oder was meinst du? Es gibt hier viele Bilder.


----------



## Spartaner25 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

Ja, er hatt nur 4 gig ram 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenn ihm das reich, es mag zwar wegen Tripple-channel üblich sein das man 6gig einsetzt, aber na und?
Bezüglich der Channelverteilung kann ich mich ja irren, aber kann es sein das er die nur als single-channel betreibt?

Ich glaub er meint die Löcher vor den Grafikkarten, naja gut die sehen schon etwas provisorisch aus ^^ , aber ich glaub da kommt noch was  .


----------



## ole88 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

jaaaa er hat es lol single channel das is es komm her mei buu bekommstn bussi von mir^^

nochmal zu denn worten, wenn man keinen plan von der materie hat sollte man die finger von so ner hardware lassen


----------



## Ciddy (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

ich muss ole88 da mal recht geben
von besonderer Ahnung hab ich hier noch nix gelesen, ganz im Gegenteil
die Fotos sind auch ned besonders gut, damit bleiben nur 3 GTX 480 übrig die anscheinend ausreichen um einige bessere TBs in den Hits stehen zu lassen


----------



## m@xx!s (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

Schönes Tagebuch und dicke Hardware ^^

@ole88 - Ehm.... ist das nicht SEINE Sache was er macht ? Warum dann
             diese Aufregung ? Hast du Spaß dran andere runter zu machen,
             weil sie vielleicht noch nicht sooooooooooooo gut im Modden sind ?
             Wie so n 12 Jähriges Kind, ohne Witz.
             Wenn dir das Tagebuch nicht gefällt, dann such dir doch n anderes,
             wo einfach ALLES Perfekt ist, statt hier sinnlos rum zu posten.



Meine Meinung.


mfg Max

EDIT: Ich habe auch noch nicht viel Ahnung, und bin davor mir
nen Phenom II x6 und ne HD5870 zu holen. Aber man lernt aus
Fehlern wie schön es heißt. Und am Anfang ist jeder mal ein Noob.
Es gibt nicht den perfekten Menschen, der ALLES direkt von Anfang
an kann


----------



## ole88 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

seine sache ja dann aber bitte nich in nem taebuch so das es alle sehen, sry aber wenn papi zahlt dan geht das ja son system zu baun aber dann so rumzuposten und son fail abzuliefern naja gehört scho einiges dazu, allein schowenn man nach denn farben gehen würde wäre der ram richtig aber nein des wird völlig ignoriert


----------



## m@xx!s (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

Er ist aber stolz drauf, dass er 3x GTX480 hat. Und freut sich halt,
und wollte ein Projekt machen. (Wobei 1 GTX480 meiner Meinung nach reichen wuerde. Und wozu eig die 9600GT als Physx ? o.O ne GTX280 wird auch mit allem klar, ohne beschleuniger) naja ist mir auch egal. Ich freu mich fuer ihn, und ich lese gerne tagebuecher, von daher ist mir das EGAL 

sry fuer Off-Topic..


----------



## FreshStyleZ (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*



m@xx!s schrieb:


> Er ist aber stolz drauf, dass er 3x GTX480 hat. Und freut sich halt,
> und wollte ein Projekt machen. (Wobei 1 GTX480 meiner Meinung nach reichen wuerde. Und wozu eig die 9600GT als Physx ? o.O ne GTX280 wird auch mit allem klar, ohne beschleuniger) naja ist mir auch egal. Ich freu mich fuer ihn, und ich lese gerne tagebuecher, von daher ist mir das EGAL
> 
> sry fuer Off-Topic..


vlt hatte er die 9600gt über  
sieht halt besser aus als "nur" 3 gtx480er


----------



## Lolm@n (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

Hallo 

wiso nehmt ihr nicht diese SLI Verbindung:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer twinConnect Direktverbindungssatz für aquagraFX GTX 480/GTX 470, 1-2 Slot Abstand Aquacomputer twinConnect Direktverbindungssatz für aquagraFX GTX 480/GTX 470, 1-2 Slot Abstand 17110

Das isch doch vill besser??

MFG


----------



## bau7s (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*



ole88 schrieb:


> seine sache ja dann aber bitte nich in nem taebuch so das es alle sehen, sry aber wenn papi zahlt dan geht das ja son system zu baun aber dann so rumzuposten und son fail abzuliefern naja gehört scho einiges dazu, allein schowenn man nach denn farben gehen würde wäre der ram richtig aber nein des wird völlig ignoriert




Find ich unter aller Sau, was du hier abziehst.

ER baut sich einen Rechner... Wenn er das nötige know-how noch nicht hat, erarbeitet er sich dieses noch. Dass er gleich mit so gewaltiger HW anfängt ist alleine seine Sache. Wenn du dich am Anfang noch nicht an 3x GTX480 mit WaKü getraut hast, dann finde ich ist das was er bisher geleistet hat nicht zu unterschätzen.

Auch kann jeder ein Tagebuch erstellen, der dieses möchte... Und da finde ich, kann Kritik natürlich eingebracht werden, aber in konstruktiver Form!
Wenn es dir auffällt, dass er nur 4GB RAM hat und die auf Single-Channel laufen, dann schreib doch: "Gefällt mir das Sys, ABER wäre es nich sinnvoller 6GB zu verbauen?"

Musste einfach raus.

@TE: Lass dich davon nicht entmutigen, ich finde es klasse, dass du deine Erfahrungen und Aufbau mit uns teilst.


----------



## Dommas (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

Also ich finde die aktuelle Sli Lösung nicht so schlecht. Die Die aktuelle Lösung ist vom Aussehen eher zurückhaltend 
wobei 3*gtx480 nicht wirklich zurückhaltend ist 

Ich finde, dass dies hier ein freies Forum, sowie ein freies Land ist wo jeder (solang es die Justiz zulässt) machen und tuen kann was er will. 
Zudem finde ich das man sachlich und nicht beleidigend werden sollte....


----------



## ole88 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

lol mir gehts doch net ma um die 6gb, erst fragen wasn jumper is, sowas kennt man seit ide tagen, dann noch denn ram fail zu verbauen, da kritisier ich gern, macht echt spaß zu sehen wie ihr ihn beweiräuchert und er selbst hat kann plan von der materie echt geil


----------



## nemetona (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

Da sich der Tagebuchautor gerade im Urlaub befindet und er zu den Aussagen nicht keine Stellung nehmen kann wird hier vorübergehend geschlossen.

-Closed-

Edit:
@Zaucher,
wenn du wieder online bist schreibe einen Mod an um den Thread wieder öffnen zu lassen.
Ich lasse den Thread bis zu deiner Kentnissnahme mal unverändert stehen, wenn du Diskussionen entfernt haben möchtest erwähne dies bitte mit.

@all,
anstatt herablassend zu meckern könnte man den User mit sinnvollen Tipps unter die Arme greifen.


----------



## McZonk (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

Welcome back aus dem Urlaub .

Thread wieder offen.


----------



## Zaucher (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

Ok, Danke erst mal an McZonk fürs Thread öffnen 

Dann fang ich mal an.
Ich bin froh dass ich den ganzen Müll der letzten seiten nicht vor dem Urlaub gelesen habe. Sonst wäre mir wahrscheinlich das Kotzen gekommen und ich hätte gar nicht in den Urlaub fahren können. 

Muss wohl zu ein paar Kommentare Stellung zu nehmen.

Jo Papa zahlt, alles klar---> Schichtzulage lässt grüßen.

Bei dem Gepulverten Gehäuse kann ich selber keine Mängel feststellen!

Die 2 Löcher waren noch von meinem vorherigen Sys. Anstatt hier rum zu nörgeln hättet ihr posten können wie ich das Problem lösen kann.
Bin noch nicht auf eine gute Lösung gekommen.

Achja ich muss ich noch Entschuldigen dass ich so ein Looser in Sachen Hardware bin. Fragen Stelle die das niveau des Forums unterliegt


----------



## rebiirth (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

Welcome back,
lass dich nicht unterkriegen, jeder fängt klein an oder nicht ?

grüße...
oli


----------



## Scheolin (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

hab dein TB grad durchgelesen,ich finds gut.

Zu den Löchern: 
Metallplatte hinterkleben und dann Spachteln?
"dekorative" Vanditaser?
Sinnlose Schlauchdurchführungen?

@Nörgler:

wenn ihr Fehler entdeckt könnt ihr ihn doch daruaf hinweisen...in einem angemessenen Tonfall.


----------



## Ossus (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

Auch von mir noch mal Welcome Back

Offentlich kannst du uns bald richtige Benchmarks zeigen, die uns in staunen bringen

Mfg Ossus


----------



## eman84 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

von mir auch WB

die Löcher sind mir jetzt erst aufgefallen 

für eine saubere Lösung Gummischlauchdurchgang besorgen oder nen Schalter einsetzten.

Spachteln würd ich ein loch nie 1x Drück Spachtel durch 

Du könntent GFK machen aber dann darfst dan Rahmen neu Pulvern, da man das nach dem Aushärten glattschleifen muss.

Eine andere möglichkeit zuschweißen , aber dann musst das teil auch neu Beschichten.


----------



## Scheolin (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

deswegen ja ne platte hinterkleben


----------



## Lolm@n (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

den frag ich nocheinmal mich nimmt noch folgendes wunder:

Hallo 

wiso nehmt ihr nicht diese SLI Verbindung:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer twinConnect Direktverbindungssatz für aquagraFX GTX 480/GTX 470, 1-2 Slot Abstand Aquacomputer twinConnect Direktverbindungssatz für aquagraFX GTX 480/GTX 470, 1-2 Slot Abstand 17110

Das ist doch vill besser da es speziell für diesen kühler ist!?

MFG

Edit überhaupt nicht böse gemeint >.<


----------



## -Masterchief- (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

Hey suppi 
Welcome Back auch von mir 
Freu mich das es weitergeht, ist echt ne coole Sache.
Und ich kann Godfather nur zustimmen  Wird schon 

Gruss Marvin


----------



## ole88 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

naja wenn man denn ram im singel hat frag ich mich schon ob derjenige überhauptn plan von dem ganzen hat, und zu fragen wasn jumper is, das erwart ich von nem menschen der noch nie nen pc in der hand hatte, jumper kennt ma seit ide zeiten. naja verbastel ruhig weiter sinnlos geld, finds echt lustig das ganze is 0815 mehr nich


----------



## F!ghter (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

um ehrlich zu sein ole hat recht als ich mein pc gebastelt hab hab ich mich erst mal durch kiloweise thread gelesen tonnenweise vds angeschaut und mich so lange genervt bis ich alles wusste dass ich brauchte...
ganz ehrlich ich würd aufhören und erstmal lesen so was nennt man einlesen...
ich kann auch kein auto bauen weil ich weis wie n motor funzt...man braucht mehr als nur zu wissen dass man wlp braucht...
und oles letzter satz würd ich mir zu herzen nehmen
wenn ich dein vater wär ich würd alles zurückschicken und dir n aldi pc geben...
ps ich war damals 15 und hab mir mein 1000€ pc selber verdient tengelmann regale lassen grüßen
os bekommt man n gefühl für geld ...hast du nicht

sry für son hatepost aber denkmal ernsthaft über dein vorhaben nach....
spart dir viel kummer hinterer


----------



## orange619 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

ihr habt wohl noch nicht überrissen das er für die hardware selbst zahlt.


----------



## boolands (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

@ole88,@F!ghter usw.:

Sollte es sich hier nicht eher um die Hardware und alles was damit zusammenhängt drehen..? 

Und wenn jemand ' mal etwas nicht weiß.. Wo ist das Problem?

Jeder fängt mal.. Manche haben eben das Glück mit Porsche beginnen zu können und nicht mit Lada..

Grüße,

boolands


----------



## Lolm@n (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

@ kritiker

Könnt ihr nicht einmal ihm normal sagen wie er der RAM reintun soll und fertig

Und hat irgenjemand von euch ne 480 übernommen oder wiso seit ihr soo.....
Es ist sein Geld und jeder darf damit machen was er will und ich find es daneben in so einem TB solche nicht konstruktive Kritik zu hören.

Meine meinung: 
ich freu mich auf die weiterarbeit =D
lass dich nicht runterkriegen....

Mit den Ram solltest du in die gleich farbenen slots die Rams stecken weill so hast du rechte Leistungseinbussen und den Vorteil von Triple Channel verspielst

Hier eine kleine Erklärung: Intel's Triple-Channel-Speicher

MFG


----------



## F!ghter (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

sry aber wer ne anleitung braucht zum ram installieren is mit 3x 480 evtl etwas in der flaschen disziplin...


----------



## Infin1ty (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

Ich finds zwar ******* was die Kritiker abziehen, aber Recht haben sie teilweise schon.

@Zaucher: Du hast vll etwas zu groß angefangen 

Aber so runter machen müsst ihr ihn echt nicht,
machts selber mal besser.

Meine Meinung.


----------



## LOGIC (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

Die jenigen die hier nur dumme Sprüche klopfen sind nur Neidisch !!! Ganz einfach !!


----------



## boolands (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

Offtopic: LOGIC hats' endlich ausgesprochen!!!

Jetzt sollten die "Diskussionen" über Sinn/Unsinn und dergleichen aber endlich A U F H Ö R E N !!!

@Zaucher: Laß' Dich nicht verunsichern und mach' weiter! Ich finds' klasse und ein Abo hast Du eh' schon!


----------



## Scheolin (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

Kann man denn überhaupt zu groß anfangen?

Es ist doch egal ob man jetzt eine 8800GT oder eine GTX480 schrottet,der unterschied ist nur der Preis.Da der von ihm getragen wird,ist es ja schlussendlich sein Pech.Punkt.

Es ist seine Entscheidung, also lasst ihn in frieden.


----------



## GaAm3r (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

Wie macht man das Überhaupt ? Also bei einem Shop anfragen ob er was sponsort ?


----------



## hirschi-94 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

Was glaubt ihr eigentlich warum er ein Tagebuch macht??!
Richtig!! Damit ihm andere erfahrenere Foren Mitglieder helfen, wenn er Hilfe braucht.
Und ob er jetzt mit einem 400€ System seinen ersten PC zusammenbaut oder mit einem X000 € PC, spielt doch überhaupt keine Rolle. Nur wenn etwas schief geht, ist der Schaden größer.
Aber damit nichts schief geht ist ein Forum da...

@OLE88 
Es wäre sehr hilfreich, wenn du die Groß und Kleinschreibung nutzt...damit würde man deine Sinnlosen Posts besser verstehen. 


Außerdem solltet ihr ihn und seine Arbeit respektieren, denn ein Tagebuch zu führen ist ein großer Aufwand.

Also ich wünsche dir noch viel Glück mit deinem PC und gib auf gar keinen Fall auf!


----------



## Zaucher (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!--->BIS 24.06. IM URLAUB*

Naja ich lass mich nicht von so ein paar Id..... das Projekt verderben.
Wem es nicht intressiert und nur irgendwelche Wut rauslassen will, soll hier einfach nichts schreiben.
Nun zurück zum eig. Sinn eines Tagebuchs.

Hab ein paar Probleme beim befüllen des Systems.

Ersten geht die Luft nicht raus aus dem Sys trotz schütteln. Hat da sonst noch jemand Tips.

Zweitens hab ich mir von Aquatuning, Winkel bestellt.
Hatte jetzt schon 2 mal das Problem, dass die Undicht sind.
Die Winkel haben einen ziemlich kruzen Gewindegang zum einschrauben und nur einen Rändel zum anziehen.
Hat da schonmal jemand Probleme mit diesen Winkeln gehabt?

Es handelt sich um diese hier:

klick mich


----------



## rebiirth (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

die anschlüsse kannst du problemlos anziehen mit der hand so mach ich es auch immer...
45° winkel sehen doch viel schöner aus oder nicht ?


----------



## Acid (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

hi,

also ein kollege von mir hatte die auch, und er meinte auch sie wären undicht... ich konnte es eigl nicht glauben und dachte er hätte was falsch gemacht... ich hatte sich eine zeit auch mal in verwendung da funktionierten sie super.... notfalls etwas mit der zange festziehen.

wenn du sie garnicht dicht bekommst, bestell einfach andere....

luft im sys ist ganz normal, ich hatte vor 3 tage das wasser abgelassen und sys ist täglich in benutzung und selbst heute kommen ab und an noch blaßen..... also einfach geduldig warten.....

und gerade bei 3 grakas wovon ich gerade ausgehe, hab nicht das ganze tb gelesen.... ists normal das dass etwas länger dauert bis die komplette luft draußen ist.... gerade in den graka kühlern sammelt sich oft noch luft die sich sogar nur durch drehen aus dem system entfernen lässt... aber ist auch kein weltuntergang wenn da etwas luft drinnen ist, also keine sorge!


----------



## Gamer_95 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Du musst darauf achten das du die Winkel nicht zu doll anziehst.
Sonst werden die Dinger auch undicht.
Nur mit der hand anziehen und nicht mit Zangen etc.


----------



## Zaucher (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

jop, das hab ich auch gemacht, nur lief beides mal Wasser raus, an unterschiedlichen Winkeln. 
Ich finde die Einschraubtiefe bzw, die Gewindelänge mit 3.5mm ziemlich bescheiden.


----------



## eman84 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

pumpe um kalten laufen lassen für 1-2h, dann solltest 95% der luft raus haben


----------



## steinschock (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

BSP-Winkel nehmen Teuer aber ihr Geld Wert.

Ich hatte die 45° von Koolance und auch viele Probleme.
Ist das selbe Design, AT kopiert da ja auch BSP.

Zange sollte man eigentlich nicht nehmen da stimme ich zu,
allerdings kann man die so schlecht Packen das es Sinn Macht.

Während dem Laufen 20° nach jeder Seite neigen,
kleine Luftreste lösen sich mit der Zeit im Wasser.

Ich hab immer schön Zewa um alle Anschlüsse.
Kleine Undichtigkeiten treten oft erst auf wenn das Wasser etwas wärmer ist.


----------



## Zaucher (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Werd die Dinger mal mit einer Zange festschrauben. Man kommt schlecht an den Rändel dran, das stimmt.
Krieg halt leider bis morgen keine anderen Winkel her. Morgen ist Lan.
Hoffe das funktioniert dann auch so.
Der eine war ja dann auch dicht 

Muss ich also mal die Pumpe für eine oder mehrere Stunden mal laufen lassen, ohne dass die was Pumpt.
Bringt verdammt nochmal kein Wasser in meinen Kreislauf


----------



## Gamer_95 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Muss ich also mal die Pumpe für eine oder mehrere Stunden mal laufen lassen, ohne dass die was Pumpt.
> Bringt verdammt nochmal kein Wasser in meinen Kreislauf




Ehhm was soll das jetzt heissen???
Es ist dir schon klar das die Pumpe keine Luft befördert.
Deswegen muss das Wasser vom AGB durch den Schlauch bis zur Pumpe geflossen sein.


----------



## Zaucher (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Sry war jetzt von mir blöd ausgedrückt.
Luft ist jetzt raus. Hab den PC nochmal etwas geneigt. Jetzt funktionierts, ohne Winkel.
Mit werd ich morgen nochmal testen


----------



## Nixtreme (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Freut mich, dass es hier weitergeht!


----------



## Kami84 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Ja mach mal weiter so. bin mal auf bench ergebnis gespannt wenn alles richtig funzt.


----------



## Zaucher (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Hab jetzt mein Sys komplett befüllt trotz Winkel, mit hilfe meines Pentium 3 (NT), der als Stromversorger herhalten musste.
Lass jetzt die Pumpe mal 1-2 Stunden kalt durchlaufen, damit alles was sich an Luft angesammelt hat, raus geht.

Danach geh ich mal langsam ans Übertakten ran. 4 Ghz. werden wohl drin sein hoffe ich


----------



## Gamer_95 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*



Zaucher schrieb:


> mit hilfe meines Pentium 3, der als Stromversorger herhalten musste.




Ehhm, 
was soll das jetzt heissen???
Ein ganz normales ATX NT nehmen und das schwarze udn grüne Kabel am 24 Pin ATX Stecker mit einem stück Kabel, Draht.... überbrücken.
Dafür ist kein Pentium 3 Sys notwendig


----------



## affli (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

mit dem hier gehts sonst auch ohne basteln..

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - ATX-Überbrückungsstecker (24 Pin) ATX-Überbrückungsstecker (24 Pin) 52091

hast du mal noch ein bildchen zwei vom momentanen stand der dinge?


----------



## Zaucher (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Ich hab das schon mit dem dem draht gemacht....

das 1500 Watt Netzteil hat hinten keinen Schalter.
Ich müsste es jedes mal in die Steckdose stecken, damit die Pumpe Wasser pumpt. Zum 2. Funkt es jedes mal wenn ich den Stecker vom NT in die Steckdose stecke.
Mehrfack Steckdosenleiste darf ich auch nicht verwenden.

Hab momentan keine Digicam, kann kein Bildchien schießen.


----------



## Scheolin (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

und wozu jetzt der Pentium 3?


----------



## sinthor4s (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Der Pentium 3 ist dafür zuständig das Netzteil an bzw aus zu machen.
Ich denke es ist keine schlechte Sache da das Netzteil dadurch eine
kleine Last hat.


----------



## ole88 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

da hängt man zwei drei lüfter ran das is tausendmal einfacher, und neid hab ich nich ich hab ebenfalls sehr gute hardware und seh auch keinen grund auf sowas 0815mässiges neidisch zu sein. naja mach ruhig weiter schön is was anderes


----------



## zettiii (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Oder er hat einfach dem P3 PC neben seinen großen gestellt und mit einem Molexstecker vom P3 Sys die Pumpe Betrieben


----------



## FortunaGamer (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Mit einem Zweiten PC die Pumpe zum laufen zu bringen wird am einfachsten sein, es gibt aber noch extra Netzteile für so einen Zweck.


----------



## Klutten (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Der Ton hier im Tagebuch und auch die abweichenden Diskussionen stören das Klima doch arg. Es gibt daher zwei Möglichkeiten: 1. Thread schließen oder 2. die Störenfriede aussperren. Es kann sich sicher jeder denken, dass nur die zweite Variante zum Einsatz kommen wird.

Bleibt also bitte sachlich, diskutiert freundlich und hört auf am Projekt und dem Threadersteller rumzunörgeln. Danke.


----------



## xX jens Xx (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Also ich find dein Projekt echt interresant und ich finds echt mutig das du dich an so eine "Monster-PC" versuchtst!
Weiter so!


----------



## Ossus (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

@ole88: Wenn dir das hier nicht gefällt, dann hör doch einfach auf Kommentare zu schreiben anstatt dauern zu meckern

Ich find dein Projekt richtig gut und wers Geld hat kann von mir sowas gerne machen. Ein ABO hab ich ja schon.

Mfg Ossus


----------



## Spartaner25 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

@Zaucher

Man soll ja Tipps geben  .
Hast du jetzt die Rams als Dual-Channels eingebaut?
Also die Rams nur in die roten *oder* schwarzen?

Hast du eigentlich mal daran gedacht, das System an die Hausheitzung anzuschliessen, so als Erstzofen?


----------



## STSLeon (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Ich mag das Projekt, es ist total überzogen und genau das ist geil. Die Tagebücher wären echt witzlos, wenn jeder nur das Optimale an P/l verbauen würde. 

Der Mora wird schon dementsprechend warm werden, im Winter einfach die Lüfter weg und die Füße drauf  Wir wollen mehr Bilder sehen, auch von der LAN Party!


----------



## orange619 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Besonders von der LAN und die großen Augen der bewunderer.


----------



## Zaucher (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

so kleiner Bericht Live von der Lan.

In der Halle sind es laut Termometer 33°. 
Dank Kühlbx hab ich trotzdem ein kaltes Bier.
Die Halle ist fast voll. Es sind circa 650 Gamer da. 

Bei den Tische gegenüber und hinter mir ist schon 3x der Strom ausgefallen. Bei allen Rechnern war es dunkel, außer bei mir ^^
Die Orga sagte, einer hier saugt zu viel an Strom XD.....

Neidische aber auch faszienierende Blicke gab es schon. Ram wurde noch umgesteckt...

Bilder der Lan gibt es morgen


----------



## LOGIC (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Der mit der HD5770 ? 



BTT: Freu mich schon auf die Bilder von der Lan ! Was zoggt ihr da, dass man so ein rechner braucht  ?


----------



## Ossus (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*



LOGIC schrieb:


> BTT: Freu mich schon auf die Bilder von der Lan ! Was zoggt ihr da, dass man so ein rechner braucht  ?



Wahrscheinlich Crysis oder Metro 2033


----------



## LOGIC (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Crysis läuft ja selbst auf einer GTX 480 sehr gut (60 FPS bei mir)


----------



## pc-jedi (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Vl. Crysis mit Grafik Mod.


----------



## Domowoi (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Naja Crysis ist an sich nicht so ein Mulitplayerspiel. Und Metro hat gar keinen Multiplayer, insofern fällt mir grad auch keins ein.


----------



## Ossus (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*



Domowoi schrieb:


> Naja Crysis ist an sich nicht so ein Mulitplayerspiel. Und Metro hat gar keinen Multiplayer, insofern fällt mir grad auch keins ein.



Battelfied Bad Company 2?
Da reicht aber auch eine GTX480


----------



## LOGIC (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Egal er hat genügend Power ^^ Und das auch in der zukunft !


----------



## Spartaner25 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Vielleicht machen sie ja wett-benchen, oder an seinem PC spielen noch drei andere mit  .
Was muss jetzt an dem Rechner noch gemacht werden?


----------



## Zaucher (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Naja zocken tuen wir Age of Empires 1, Teeworlds und andere Klassiker.....

Ne Spaß, vorhin gerade Demigod gezockt. Strom war dann kurz vor Schluss wieder weg.
Erst bei mir, dann bei 5 anderen Rechnern.....derber Rotz.

Jetzt wird erst mal essen an den Platz bestellt, kein Bock auf zu stehen ^^

Wass noch kommen wird:

-kabel sleeven
-Backplate der Graka pulvern
-Löcher stopfen ^^

und vieles mehr.....

CPU im Idle: 47°


----------



## Deman (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Hallo erstmal respekt für das System hammer scharf
Wollt mal fragen wie die Gpu temps und wassertemp ausehn am überlegen ob ich mir ne 2 480 ins Haus hol.
Thx und Hf


----------



## F!ghter (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

fürs backplate pulvern gibts n tut...
musst zuerst mit plastikspray abdichten und dann erst sprayen...


----------



## Bockisch (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Richtig geiles System hammer HW ein Traum wenn mir jemand sag wie ich ein ABO mache würde ich auch eins machen xD

WEITER SO


----------



## XE85 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

netter Hobel - hast du schonmal den Verbrauch @ Furmark gemessen??

mfg


----------



## Ossus (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*



XE85 schrieb:


> netter Hobel - hast du schonmal den Verbrauch @ Furmark gemessen??
> 
> mfg



Ich glaub den willst du gar nicht wissen.
Ich nehme mal an um die 850-1000W


----------



## Nick_MSI (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

alter geiles projekt 
extrem geile hardware muss man sagen
is ne klasse für sich 

was haste denn fün nt 1200W ?
wenn das bei Furmark 850-1000W frisst dann hallo stromrechnung

mfg Nick_MSI


----------



## FortunaGamer (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Wäre wirklich mal nicht schecht zu wissen was der PC unter Volllast an Strom verbraucht. 1000 Watt können drin sein. Aber die Temps wäre auch nicht schlecht zu wissen wenn Furmark und Prime laufen.


----------



## Ossus (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

YouTube - 4-way SLI Rig Setup Core i7 980X 4x GTX 480 eVGA Classified Silverstone 1500W One Linus Tech Tips

Hier sieht man den verbrauch von 4x GTX480 im IDLE. Unter 3DMark Vantage (anders Video) sind es ca. 1200W. Was dann 3x Stück im Furmark vebrauchen.


----------



## STSLeon (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Das mit den Stromproblemen bei großen Lans kenne ich zur genüge. 2 Freunde sind mal auf die Idee gekommen einen Reserveakku mitzunehmen. Ewig groß und ewig schwer. Als sie den zum ersten mal angeschlossen haben, war alles dunkel


----------



## Zaucher (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Also,

ich kann das Silverstone Strider 1500W Netzteil ganz und gar nicht empfehlen.
Hab große Probleme mit der Stromversorgung der Grakas.
Der 6+2 Pin ist der Übeltäter, da das Kabel der +2 Pins nicht genügend weit rein geht.
Hab das jetzt kurzer Hand etwas mit Kabelbinder fixiert, damit der Pin nicht wieder rausrutscht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Soweit funktioniert dann auch sli, bzw. wird es angezeigt.


Wag mich jetzt mal mit kleinen Schritten ans Übertakten.
Hab mich hier im Forum gut eingelesen in das Theme How To übertakten I7.
Wird schon klappen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

-.-
Vernünftige Netzteile haben an dem 6+2 pin auch eine Nase damit sowas nicht passieren kann. Das ist ja echt shice!

Viel Erfolg beim übertakten


----------



## eman84 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

hm dann tausch doch die stecker aus, musst eh demontieren falls du sleeven willst


----------



## shila92 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Vielleicht hat der Stecker ja so eine "Sicherung" und Zaucher hat nur zuerst den 6er und dann den 2er eingesteckt... dann geht das nicht.

@Zaucher: Schließ mal zuerst den 2er und dann erst den 6er an. Dann sollte das besser fixiert sein.


----------



## Zaucher (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

ich würd ja gerne den 2 Pin zuerst reinstecken nur geht das nicht, weil das kabel zu kurz ist. Es reicht nicht um die Sicherrung zu nutzen


----------



## shila92 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Eingentlich ist die schon sinnvoll... würde mir eine Verlängerung besorgen. 
Jetzt geht das noch aber auf Dauer würde ich doch auf Nummer sicher gehen.


----------



## Lolm@n (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Hallo

Ist das mit der Kabellänge nur bei einem Kabel soo oder bei allen 3 oder 4??

MfG


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*

Ganz klar Verlängerung kaufen, kannst du dann auch prima beim sleeven verstecken.


----------



## XE85 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->NOISE TEST ONLINE!!!*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> -.-
> Vernünftige Netzteile haben an dem 6+2 pin auch eine Nase damit sowas nicht passieren kann. Das ist ja echt shice!



diese Nase haben Silverstone NTs auch - allerdings ist das einstecken des 6+2 Pin in der tat etwas frimelig

mfg


----------



## Zaucher (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Hy,

als vollkommender Übertakter Neugling, hab ich mir zuerst mal das How To hier im Forum ausgedruckt und ein paar mal durchgelesen.

Nun auch angefangen. 
Die Settings wo auf Auto standen, hab ich auf die Standartwerte  gefixt.
Dann den Multi auf 14x gesetzt und anfgefangen den BCLK hochzusetzten.
Bin da jetzt auch schon bei 180. Läuft stabil in Prime.
Nur check ich das noch nicht mir dem Ramteiler.

Die Ram Frequenz sollte ja sollte ja in meinem Fall bei einem DDR3 1066 nicht über 1066 Mhz. laufen oder?
Dafür ist ja der Ramteiler zuständig, mit dem ich den Takt wieder runtersetzten kann, da er ja wenn ich den BLCK anhebe, automatisch mit angehoben wird.

Oder versteh ich das falsch?

Sry, aber jeder fängt mal klein an


----------



## Spartaner25 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Also soweit ich weiss, 
ist das,was du zum Thema BLCK und ramteiler sagtst richtig.
Was jedoch nicht stimmt, ist das du der Ram serwohl mit mehr als 1066mhz laufen darf. Denn kannst du nämlich auch übertakten .


----------



## Zaucher (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Jo schon klar....

Folgendes steht bei mir im Bios:

CPU Clock Ratio: 14x
CPU Host Frequency: 180 Mhz

Target CPU Frequency 25424 Mhz....ist ja klar, 14x180

Aber das ist doch bedänklich oder?

Target Memory Frequency: 1442 Mhz


----------



## xX jens Xx (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Ja nein du tacktest den RAM halt auch mit hoch!
Das fuehrt natuerlich zu Systeminstabilitaet!!(Bei zuviel!)
Senk also doch mal den RAM-Teiler! (memory-Ratio...oder so)

PS:
Gibts jetzt eigentlich noch Bilder von der LAN-Party, wo du warst?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

o.O dein cpu läuft mit 25,5 GHz?? lool kann ich mir nicht vorstellen du meinst sicherlich 2.5424 Ghz.
Ich glaub du solltest mal versuchen den ramteiler so einzustellen da die 2.5 ghz : 1066MHz (ram) den ramteiler ergeben.


----------



## LOGIC (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*



> Target CPU Frequency 25424 Mhz



Ah....25 Ghz  Den PC leiber nicht Starten !! Stell mal auf 21x 170 Dann kommen so 3570 mhz raus. Das sind logischerweise 3,5 Ghz


----------



## Zaucher (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

ich mein natürlich 2.5 Ghz... 

ich such aber immer noch vergebens den Ram Teiler im Bios.
Kann mir da jemand sagen wo ich den finden kann?

Award Bios

Bilder der Lan kommen im laufe der Woche....versprochen


----------



## xX jens Xx (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Das hoerts sich ja gut an.....
Frag doch mal Dr.House im Forum der hat glaub auch so ein Board und ist in OC ein absuluter Fachmann.


----------



## Lolm@n (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

jetzt muss ich ole ein mal recht geben als ich die 2.5 ghz gesehen hab musste ich auch zuerst schmunzeln aber das kommt schon noch


----------



## Dr.House (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Im Bios unter->

Frequency / Voltage Control ->
Memory Features ->
Memory Frequency-> (kannst du mit + oder - ändern)->
Unter "Target Memory Frequency" (eine Zeile Tiefer) siehst du die Ram-Geschwindigkeit die dabei rauskommt.

UnCore Takt muss immer mindestens doppelt so groß sein als Ram Takt.
Bsp.  Ram 1600 Mhz -> UnCore 3200 Mhz usw....

F10 -> Enter 

Nacht


----------



## ujmoskito (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Hallo!

Hatte Dich ja schon bereits in Deinem Sysprofile bewertet und muss sagen: Klasse Dein Tagebuch hier! Bin sehr gespannt wie es weitergeht!

Gruß, ujmoskito


----------



## steinschock (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Das mit den 1066 vergiss ganz schnell.

Ram bis DDR3 1800/1900MHz ergo 3600/3800MHz Uncore geht noch.
Je mehr Bclk und Ram MHz, muss VTT auch angehoben werden  

Max Bclk ist auch erst mal uninteressant.
(mit Wakü je nach CPU 215  bis 240  )

Als Anfang 
Vcore + VTT ( 1,15V) @ 1,25 V
Ram @ 1,65 V
Bclk 180
Ram @ 8x = 1440MHz 
Uclk @ 16 -20x = Uncore = CPU-Z ->  memory -> NB
Muli 20/21 
CxE aus

über 1,25V VTT gib der NB/IHO (1,1V) 1,15-1,2V

Uclk/Uncore muss min 2x Ram sein (siehe House) , sollte unter 4GHz bleiben.


Was hast du für Ram MHz ? CL ?

Wie weit willst du OC ?

Prime + Vantage Screen mit RealTemp also jeweils und 
.
.
.
ach ja Bilder sind in einem Tagebuch auch nützlich


----------



## Nomad (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Hi 

Echt Hammer was du da auf die Beine stellst. RESPEKT  

Und mich würde interessieren ,wann du nicht mehr Spiele auf hoch spielen kannst. Im Jahr 2012 oder 2013? Naja egal^^

Mach weiter, freu mich auf weitere Bilder dieses "Monsters"


----------



## -Masterchief- (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

zum Stromverbrauch : 
Wenn er die Grakas gar net übertackten würde und Cpu auch net dann würde das System unter Vollast ca. 9xx Watt .... brauchen^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Ich würde hier nur die CPU übertakten da die mit den Karten schon etwas zu ackern hat.

aso mich würde mal so ein 3D mark 06 interessieren. Einfach mal so zum ansehen. Ich hab hier nichts davon gelesen. Darum frage ich.


----------



## -Masterchief- (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> aso mich würde mal so ein 3D mark 06 interessieren. Einfach mal so zum ansehen. Ich hab hier nichts davon gelesen. Darum frage ich.



Ähhm schau bei Hwbot nach.....

Und es ist ja logisch das es besser gewesen wäre hättest du einen i7 975 oder 980x genommen etc....
Naja jetzt ist es halt so und man muss das beste draus machen ^^

mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Ähhm schau bei Hwbot nach.....
> mfg



Und wo genau ? nen Link währe nicht schlecht.

Ja und das mit der anderen CPU ist wohl war.


----------



## -Masterchief- (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Und wo genau ?.



*Genau Hier*


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Nachdem ich mir nen Mora2 gekauft hab (zusätzlich) würde ich gerne mal deine CPu-Temp und die der Grakas wissen...am besten noch die Raumtemp wenns nicht zuviel verlangt ist....

Mfg Crack


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> *Genau Hier*




Genau das ist das ......... was ich nicht wissen wollte. Ich wollte von dem PC die Punkte wissen. Von den Pc der hier in diesen TB beschrieben wird. Und nicht von ner irgend einen PC.


----------



## -Masterchief- (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Genau das ist das ......... was ich nicht wissen wollte. Ich wollte von dem PC die Punkte wissen. Von den Pc der hier in diesen TB beschrieben wird. Und nicht von ner irgend einen PC.



Achsoo ^^
Dann bleibt dir nur übrig auf Zauchers Ergebnisse/screenshots zu warten 
Wusst ich ja nicht das du Zauchers System sehen wolltest 

EDIT: Google ?? wofür^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Naja eigentlich schon. Ansonsten kenn ich eine Seite die Hilft bei solche Dingen ungemein. Die hier


----------



## X-2ELL (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Heftig!
Wirklich heftig!

Klasse Tagebuch! 
Hab mir das jetzt mal von Anfang an durchgelesen.
Respekt!

Grüße

X-2ELL


----------



## Zaucher (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

So,

hab mal die Einstellung in etwa von steinschock übernommen.
Danke dafür.

Was haltet ihr von den Einstellungen?
Wollte eig. die 4 Ghz. Marke knacken wenn es möglich ist.
In den Settings läuft Prime Stabil....

Ram: Corsair Dominator GT 2x2 1066 

VCore+VTT@1,25V

Ram 1440 Mhz.


Edit: Warum zeigt es bei CPU Z bei Channel Singele an?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Wie hast du es geschafft noch ein C0 stepping zu bekommen ^^?

Der wird für 4GHz schon ne menge Spannung brauchen.
Ansonsten sieht es nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Lolm@n (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

ist das c0 stepping schlecht??

Jaa sieht nicht schlecht aus aber jetz mit kleinen schritten hoch wenn er nicht mehr prime stable ist Voltage erhöhen dann kommst du sicher noch 200-300mhz rauf !

MfG


----------



## Zaucher (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

ja D0 wäre natürlich besser gewesen. Nur ich dachte mir für die ersten Übertaktungsversuche reicht der mir.
Später kommt noch was stärkeres rein ^^


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> ist das c0 stepping schlecht??
> 
> Jaa sieht nicht schlecht aus aber jetz mit kleinen schritten hoch wenn er nicht mehr prime stable ist Voltage erhöhen dann kommst du sicher noch 200-300mhz rauf !
> 
> MfG




Schlecht wäre jetzt übertrieben. Aber D0 ist eindeutig besser.


----------



## Zaucher (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

hat vll. einer auch eine Erklährung, warum es in CPU Z bei Channel, Singel anzeigt? Normalerweiße doch Duell

Erster Benchmark 3D Mark 06---->Lachnummer?


----------



## Lolm@n (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

nee sollte triple stehen in welchen slots stecken die Rams (welche Farbe) wersuch sonst mal die andere Farbe

Okee hab ich auch noch was gelernt =D


----------



## FortunaGamer (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Ich finde dein Ergebniss bei 3D Mark 2006 verdampt schlecht. 3 Karten und nur 25000 Punkte. Ich schaffe mit einer GTX 260 und einem i7 auf 4,2 Ghz 21k und du nur 4000 mehr. Da steckt noch irgent wo der Wurm drin.


----------



## Ston3 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Wenn du nur Zwei Riegel hast für ein Tripple Chanel MB ist das denke ich kein Wunder das die im Single laufen wurde aber auch glaub ich schon gesagt


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Joa da stimmt was echt nicht. Ich habe mit meinen 965 und ner 5850 22k 

Aber kann das mit der schlechten CPU zusammenhängen ?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

3D 06 ist massiv CPU limitiert.
Um das SLI Gespann ausfahren zu können, müsste die CPU mit ~6GHz laufen


----------



## Lolm@n (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

ja da hat D!str(+)yer recht 3D Mark Vanage ist weniger CPU lastig soviel ich weiss solltest du mal mit vantage testen.


----------



## -Masterchief- (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

CPU ganz klar, hier eindeutig der limitierende Faktor


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Ja schon komisch hatte zuletzt mit meinem System @ Sig deutlich mehr Punkte als du!?

Mach mal nen Vantage.


----------



## Zaucher (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

ok wollt gerade Vantage durchlaufen lassen. Hat auch geklappt, nur kann ich mein Ergebniss nicht anschauen.
Wenn ich auf View Resultat klicke passiert nicht. Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Lolm@n (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

hast du die vollversion??

weil mit der demo gehts nicht^^


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Och mensch, dabei wollte ich unbedingt den sehen. Meld dich mal per PN bei mir, vielleicht schicke ich dir nen Key, hab mehrere....

Kann ich dir aber erst morgen geben...meld dich einfach.


----------



## Zaucher (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Es ging irgendwie doch noch.

Allerdings hat es meine Settings im Bios gelöscht....ka warum 
Es lief also mit Standartwerten....


----------



## steinschock (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Sieht ganz ok aus für ein C0
Wie es aussieht hast du es einigermaßen begriffen 

Du hast die Rams in einem Chanel schau mal ins Handbuch welche man nutzen soll.
Nur Rot oder nur Schwarz muss es sein dann hast du auch Dual.

Ich finde keine Dom GT mit 1066/1333 mach mal ein Foto.
Ansonsten halt absenken wenn du den Bclk weiter erhöhst.
1600MHz wird aber gehen bei GTs.

Richtwert sind die Temps, so um 75°C bei Prime.
Allerdings mit 3 x 480 GTX kann auch Vantage ect ein guter Temp Anhaltspunkt sein.

Vcore + VTT ca. 1,4V max ,
wobei deiner echt gut geht (recht wenig Vcore für ein C0)
Teste auch mit Turbo /21 x 

Beim C0 den Ram / Uncore eher etwas niedriger lassen,
bez etwas mehr VTT geben da hier meist der IMC im Uncore limitiert.


----------



## HanZ4000 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Es ging irgendwie doch noch.
> 
> Allerdings hat es meine Settings im Bios gelöscht....ka warum
> Es lief also mit Standartwerten....



Sehe ich das auf dem Screenshot falsch oder lässt du dein System im SingleChannel bei DDR3 RAM laufen???????
Wieviele Speicherriegel hast du den da drinn, warum steht da Single Channel
Überprüfugnsbedarf!!!
Da müsste Tripplechannel stehen!!!!!!
Ansonsten eine ziemliche Systembremse!


----------



## XE85 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Es ging irgendwie doch noch.



und jetzt bitte nochmal ohne Physx damit es vergleichbar ist

mfg


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Und Standardtakt der Cpu stimmt nicht ganz...hast den Multi auf 21 gelassen sonst wären es nur 2,6 Ghz...macht zwar beim Vantage ehhh nichts aus aber dennoch......

Was super wäre zu wissen wie warm dein Sys beim Furmark + Prime wird .


----------



## Zaucher (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

ok,

Ram läuft jetzt im Dualchannel.
Meint ihr 4 GB Bremsen das System aus?
Hab VCore und VTT mal bei 1,25 V gelassen.

Läuft jetzt auf 3,77 Ghz....

Zieh jetzt zum Vergleich noch einen 3D Mark 06 durch.
Mal schauen ob was besseres rauskommt.

Die Temps im Idle sind denk ich mal auch ok..


Edit: 3D Mark fertig....Lachnummer 2.
Keine Verbesserrung


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Joah Idle Temps sind in Ordnung...was ist denn bei alles unter Vollast....


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Schau mal hier rein... Hast du Vantage auch mal laufen lassen? Wenn ja, hier ist was zum vergleichen...

GeForce GTX 480 3-way SLI review


----------



## steinschock (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Das waren in etwa die Vmax, 
halt als Info.
Uncore kann auch etwas schneller laufen 3,2 -3,6 GHz braucht evtl etwas mehr VTT
( Cpu-z -> memory -> NB = Uncore)

Mit 3D06 passt was gar nicht.
Da komme ich auch auf 22000, halt mit CPU OC 

Nimm mal Vantage da stimmt alles genau mit dem Rew. überein ( i7 @ 3,75) .


----------



## Lolm@n (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

RAm solltest auf diesem board schon tripple channel nützen also 6 oder 12gb

MFG


----------



## Zaucher (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Hier mal mein Vantage Ergebniss @ 3,7 Ghz..

Besser?

Die Temps + Stromverbrauch werd ich mal morgen posten


----------



## PSP-Hacker (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Schickes ergebniss!


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Um einiges besser


----------



## pc-jedi (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Das Ergebnis passt schon eher.


----------



## LOGIC (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Hast du "nur" 4 GB ram ?


----------



## Zaucher (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

jop immoment nur 4 GB leider.

Wieviel Punkte könnte ich mit 12 GB ungefähr noch raushohlen?


----------



## LOGIC (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

12 GB weis ich garnicht....(ich mach keine benches...) Aber mit 6 GB wirste auch noch ein paar punkte mehr bekommen. Aber nicht arg viele.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Ich denk mal wenn du Trippel Channel hättest würde des noch einen kleinen Schub geben...

Bei 12GB weiß ich es leider auch nicht...


----------



## LOGIC (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Ab 6 GB gibt es kein Leistungsschub mehr weil nichts in der Welt mehr als 6 GB benötigt....oder eig schon 4 GB !!!


----------



## NCphalon (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

IdR bringt mehr RAM immer etwas mehr... der Vorteil von 12GB wäre halt auch, dass ma ne 6GB RAMdisk erstellen könnte und da die Pagefile reinpackt.


----------



## LOGIC (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Man könnte auch einer Graka mehr Vram geben....oder habe ich das mal Falsch verstanden ?!


----------



## hirschi-94 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*



> Ab 6 GB gibt es kein Leistungsschub mehr weil nichts in der Welt mehr als 6 GB benötigt....oder eig schon 4 GB !!!



Fast richtig...

4GB reichen völlig.
Aber wenn man 6/12GB hat, laufen die Rams im Tripple Channel(...das erhöht die Datenrate...(gilt nur bei einem 1366er Sys)
Wäre bei einem 1366 Sys sehr vorteilhaft.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Ich vermute mal ja aber sicher bin ich mir nicht.


----------



## LOGIC (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

12 GB passen gut zum rest deines Systems  Das wird schnell genug sein. Betriebsystem braucht so 1,5 GB und spiele bis zu 2-4 GB ! Da sind die 6 GB auch wieder knapp


----------



## hirschi-94 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*



LOGIC schrieb:


> 12 GB passen gut zum rest deines Systems  Das wird schnell genug sein. Betriebsystem braucht so 1,5 GB und spiele bis zu 2-4 GB ! Da sind die 6 GB auch wieder knapp



6GB reichen völlig...
Außer man hat das Geld für 12GB, oder man macht mit irgendwelchen Vektor Programmen irgendwelche Ram lastigen Berechnungen.


----------



## LOGIC (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Dachte ich auch....habe ein upgrade von 6 GB auf 12 GB gemacht und nochmal ein Leistungs unterschied gespürt !


----------



## Zaucher (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Nochmal 4x2 GB, ich weiß nicht. Das Problem ist, dass ich bei meinem jetztigen andere Latenzen hätte, als wie bei dem neuen. 
Dann müsste ich wohl den Ram übertakten


----------



## F1re90 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

verkauf den alten einfach und hol dir ein neues kit


----------



## Lolm@n (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

ja aber triple channel bringt vorallem einen Leistungsschub ohne frage (hab 8gb (1156 Sys)) und man merkt wirklich einen unterschied zu 4 ohne frage und ich brauche mein pc nicht für vektoren programme ^^


----------



## Mega Rage (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Wahnsinns System, ich freu mich schon auf das Ergebnis. 
Abo [X]

Ach übrigens auf der ersten Seite ist noch ein Fehler und zwar:

Evga Classified und nicht  Evga Classiefild X58


----------



## LOGIC (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Hast du den Corsair Dominator ? Wenn ja wird es recht Teuer....je nach shop von 400 - 600 €


----------



## Shi (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Krass :O 3 GTX480 mit der einzigen guten Kühlmöglichkeit versehen :O nicht schlecht!


----------



## Zaucher (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Jop Corsair Dominator GT. Oha ich seh gerade der kostet mit 12 GB 429€ 

Das muss ich mir schon 2x überlegen.

Hab Vantage registriert und mal einen Screen gemacht.

Vll. hohlt eine 4. GTX 480 mehr raus... ne Spaß

Edit: @Mega Rage: Danke für die Rechtschreibverbesserrung


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Wasn...mehr kannste nicht rausholen???


----------



## Lolm@n (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

kaufst lieber ein 2 GB speicher mehr und dafür eine 4. gtx 480 dann hast du aber eine geiles Sys =P

am besten noch nen i7 980X =P


----------



## Zaucher (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

da bräuchte ich erst mal ein neues Gehäuse und das Evga 4 Way SLI Mainboard.
VLL. eine GTX 480 verkaufen und einen 980X holen wobei


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*



Zaucher schrieb:


> VLL. eine GTX 480 verkaufen und einen 980X holen wobei




Ich habs von Anfang an gesagt


----------



## steinschock (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Sollte die erste Graka nicht mit x16 laufen.
Mach bitte auch mal ein SPD screen ,
Dom GT ist OC Ram nur dafür ist der da 

Ich würde den eher Verkaufen und ein Trippel-Kit holen.
Ram für andere Plattformen macht oft Probleme sei Froh das der so gut läuft ob das 2x Klappt?
Und keine 12GB mit 6 GB ist OC einfacher.
Oder halt 3 x 4 GB 
Gerade beim C0 aber auch sonst.

Mit Vantage klappt soweit ja alles, 
für 3D06 am besten mal bei Benchmarks Vorbeischauen und Fragen.


----------



## FortunaGamer (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Hättest du dir wirklich lieber ein 980x gehollt zwei GTX 480 reichen voll kommen aus. Bei so einem System hast du mehr von einem 6 Kern, der aber auch Sinnlos ist


----------



## Lolm@n (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

ja aber mindestens ein 970X oder soo

hätte ich bevorzugt

oder ein EVGA SR2 und 2 Xenons =D (Ich beginne zu träumen was alles in mein obsidian passen würde )

Edit wiso 4 kerne wenn man 12 haben kann


----------



## Ossus (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> ja aber mindestens ein 970X oder soo
> 
> hätte ich bevorzugt
> 
> ...



Dann kan man sich auch gleich zwei AMD Opteron 6174 holen und dazu noch ein ASUS KGPE-D16. Dann haste 24(!) Kerne


----------



## LOGIC (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Der hat eigentlich nur 12....Oder hat der auch Hyperthreding ? Denke eher nicht ^^


----------



## Ossus (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Der hat eigentlich nur 12....Oder hat der auch Hyperthreding ? Denke eher nicht ^^



*ZWEI(!)*

Lesen muss man können
*Scherz*


----------



## push@max (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Ich bin bereits auf die Verbrauchswerte sehr gespannt.

Ansonsten scheint es ja nicht so einfach zu sein, das Biest auf Höchstleistung zu bringen.


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*



Zaucher schrieb:


> jop immoment nur 4 GB leider.
> 
> Wieviel Punkte könnte ich mit 12 GB ungefähr noch raushohlen?



So gut wie keine .


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Ehmm es geht nicht darum, dass du mehr Speicher hast, sondern darum dass du 3 RAM Module hast die im Tripple Channel laufen...das bringt evtl. mehr Points.


----------



## -Masterchief- (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Ganz genau !
Aber auch das sollte nicht sonderlich viel bringen -.-


----------



## Zaucher (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

ok, dann werd ich wohl die 4 Gb verkaufen und ein triple Channel kit zulegen.

Außerdem bin ich am Überlegegen, ob ich mir nicht ein anderes Gehäuse zulegen soll.
Das Lian Li ist an sich sehr schön, nur doch etwas wenig Platz.
Außerdem bin ich am überlegen ob ich den Mora verkaufen soll....nur wie soll ich die Biester dann kühlen ? 

Verdammt, ich find diesen drecks Stromzähler nicht....


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Wieso willst du den Mora verkaufen ??
Du willst dir doch auch nen grössere Case kaufen ....


----------



## orange619 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Mora verkaufen macht nich viel Sinn in meinen Augen, besser kannst du nich kühlen.


----------



## axel25 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Naja, der Phobya-GCHanger 1080/Nova wäre eine Alternative.


----------



## zøtac (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Verdammt, ich find diesen drecks Stromzähler nicht....


Umschreibung für:
Ich will den Stromverbrauch des Rechners net wissen, sonst würd ich ihn niewieder einschalten D:
?


----------



## -Masterchief- (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Ja ich würde den Mora auch behalten, und dein Case ist ja jetzt auch net zu klein. Du könntest das Case ja erst mal behalten und schauen wie es klappt 

Naja ist ja letztendlich deine Entscheidung 

lg


----------



## Lolm@n (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Mora eindeutig behalten

Denn der Phoyba lohnt sich nicht und alles kleinere ist zu klein für dein PC


----------



## Zaucher (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Jop ok, der Mora wird dann wohl bleiben....

Aber dass Gehäuse ist ja mal Richig, aber so Richtig edel. 

Hat nicht jemand intresse an meinem Lian Li PC V1110 


Stromrechner immer noch nicht gefunden...verdammt


----------



## steinschock (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Ruf mal beim KING an wenn du das nimmst bekommst sicher ein Strom/Leistungsmesser dazu.


----------



## Blackwarhammer (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Basetech CostControl 3000 Energiek.Messg im Conrad Online Shop

Hier gibs das was du eigentlich nicht wissen  willst


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Jop ok, der Mora wird dann wohl bleiben....
> 
> Aber dass Gehäuse ist ja mal Richig, aber so Richtig edel.
> 
> ...



Das Gehäuse ist schon schick, nur hat es auch einige Macken...die Verarbeitung ist leider den 499€ nicht angepasst worde...ich würde mir definitiv ein anderes kaufen.


----------



## UnnerveD (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Vielleicht gefallen dir ja von diesen Gehäusen welche. Ich hab da schon 2-3 Favoriten, die ich gerne modden würde, allerdings fehlt mir dazu momentan das notwendige Kleingeld .

Ein recht gutes Stromkostenmessgerät in dieser Preisklasse: KD302

Mfg


----------



## Lolm@n (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Wie wärs mit dem Silverstone TJ11 welches im herbst kommt??

Hab mich selber auch verliebt in das TJ11 jedoch soll der Preis happig sein und hab schon das obsidian...

Oder wie wärs mit dem obsidian??

IM TJ 11 könntest duu eventuell ein 560er Radi reinbringen zudem noch ein 360er oder 280 musst auf die genauen masse warten dann siehst du welche genau passen


----------



## FortunaGamer (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Das Silverstone TJ 11 wäre bestimmt für dich die beste Wahl es sieht super gut aus und wird top verarbeitet sein. Aber ich weiß nicht ob ich eine 560er Radi rein passen wird.


----------



## Pumpi (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Hey Zaucher !

Danke für das nette Tagebuch / Rock on.

P.s: Du solltest vielleicht bei deinem nächsten Gehäuse Dir die Möglichkeit erhalten ein zweites Netzteil einzubauen, Du wirst dich ja sicherlich noch weiterentwickeln und 6xFullHD will gespeist werden  

mfg Pumpi


----------



## Lolm@n (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

@FortunaGamer aber mindestens ein 480er Radi

Bilder: Hardwareluxx - Computex 2010: Silverstone zeigt TJ11-, RV03- und FT03-Gehäuse

YouTube - COMPUTEX 2010 - Silverstone Unveils The Fortress FT03, Temjin TJ11 and Raven RV03 Cases


----------



## Zaucher (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

$.Crackpipeboy.$: woher hast du info, dass die Qualität bei dem Gehäuse schlecht ist?

Das Silverstone gefällt mir ziemlich gut bis jetzt. Allerdings wird dass wieder jeder modden ( TJ07 ) 


Von Mountain Mod hab ich auch schon was gelesen. Aber irgendwie sind die mir zu eckig 
Hab trotzdem mal was zusammen konfiguriert.
Was haltet ihr davon?

Ihr könnte gerne auch eure Configs, wenn ihr lust habt, posten.


----------



## Masterchief79 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Keine schlechte Sache, hat bestimmt genug Leistung das Teil 
Hab auch nen Mora 2 Pro am Rechner, der kühlt nen Q9550@3.6GHz@1.4V (C1..) und hat auch lange Zeit ne 4870x2 mit in der Wakü kalt gemacht (max. Temp unter Furmark 36° nach 10 Stunden, CPU unter LinX bei 43°)
Allerdings wenn man bei dir mal die maximale Abwärme zusammenrechnet... 3x320W + 1x130W = 1090W ohne Übertaktung ó.Ò
Mitn bissel OC knackste locker die 1200W Marke nur mit CPU und GPU. Also entweder Temps jenseits der 60° Marke unter Wakü oder am Ende sogar eine Überhitzung (danach siehts zumindest momentan aus), oder du stellst dir nen Tischventilator mit voller Drehzahl neben den Mora 

Ohne das schlechtreden zu wollen aber das ist einfach nur KRASS 

PS: Hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, nur mal kurz überflogen. Sry wenn ich was entscheidendes übersehn hab.


----------



## affli (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> die Verarbeitung ist leider den 499€ nicht angepasst worde....



hmm. das gehäuse ist soweit das auge reicht top verarbeitet.
die neue revision ist sehr geil, alle "für mich" grossen mängel wurden beseitigt und verbessert. 
der preis ist irgendwo berechtigt, es soll ja auch kein standart sondern ein oberklasse gehäuse sein.


----------



## Lolm@n (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Das Silverstone gefällt mir ziemlich gut bis jetzt. Allerdings wird dass wieder jeder modden ( TJ07 )



Denke ich nicht wenn heutige preisschätzungen wirklich zur wahrheit werden (ca auf höhe des TT Level 10) was das doppelkte fast vom tj07 ist und mir doch recht happig erscheint...


----------



## Pumpi (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Wie die Mountainmodder es bei den genialen Grundmaßen es schaffen konnten keinen 1080er zu integrieren bleibt wohl für immer den Ihr Geheimnis.

Hab von so nem großen Case mal ein preview Vid gesehen, da hatte der Mountain schwierigkeiten grade auf seinen Rollen zu stehen (gekippel).

Wenn 1080 , dann quer oben drüber's Case montiert. Man will ja schließlich noch an seine Intarsien gelangen.

mfg Pumpi


----------



## Zaucher (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Ich weiß noch nicht so genau, ob ich auf das Silverstone warten soll, oder das Lian Li nehmen.
Ich denke mit dem Lian Li wird es schwer werden was schönes raus zu zaubern.

Vll. lässt sich noch ein anders Gehäuse finden.


----------



## orange619 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Ich persönlich find auch noch dieses lian li sehr schön.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

da muss ich Orange zusimmen!
Finde ich auch sehr schon und schlicht. Kann man auch was gutes drauß machen


----------



## Infin1ty (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Das wäre auch seeeehr nice 

Warum bleibst du nicht bei deinem, finde das sieht schon gut aus


----------



## A.D. (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Hallo Zaucher und alle anderen !!!

Erstmal hast du da ein echt geiles Setup. Darf ich fragen, was du mit den drei Grakas befeuerst ? Bin nämlich am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht ein 3D-Vision Surround System zusammenbauen soll. Da ich jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen hab, wollte ich noch wissen, mit welchem Radiator(en) du den Rechenr kühlst. 

Bis dann

Alex


----------



## Lolm@n (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

steht im titel --> Mora

Edit: in zwischenzeit gibts den Mora 3:

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p9810_Watercool-MO-RA3-9x120-LT-Black.html


----------



## FortunaGamer (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Nicht schlecht das es die Mora 3 jetzt gibt, da haben viele drauf gewartet, würde gerne mal ein Vergleichstest sehen aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es so ein großer unterschied zu der Mora 2 ist. Also Zaucher lohnt es die sich nicht zu hollen


----------



## PSP-Hacker (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

wobei wenn er wirklich das letzte bisschen leistung haben will soll er sich den Mora 3 holen und den Mora 2 auch noch behalten und beide zusammen in einen Kreißlauf zusammenschließen. Dann hat er leistung satt


----------



## SchnickNick (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

und wo willst du das ganze unterbringen??? 
hinten und vorne am case hin schrauben oder was?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Ich hab kein kleines Wohnzimmer, wüsste aber auch nicht wohin mit dem ganzen Mora´s...Wobei ich ja schon einen Mora 2 habe...ausserdem wird es nicht lohnen vom Mora2 auf 3 umzusteigen...der alte sieht zudem viel besser aus...bei neuem gefällt mir die gleich integrierte Lüfterhalterung...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Es muss doch nicht immer alles perfekt montiert sein. Mein evo 1080 steht nur so neben meinen Aquaduct 360


----------



## Zaucher (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

die suche nach einem neuen Gehäuse ist noch nicht beendet. Werde demnächst Sleeve bestellen.
Die Temps im Idle steigen im Sommer tierisch in die Höhe.
Mit einem Mora fast nicht zu bendigen.
Der Teppich auf dem der Mora steht wird immer übelst warm.

Von der Zimmertemperatur will ich gar nicht reden. Bei geschlossenen Türen und Fenster steigt diese auf 35° an nach ein paar Stunden zocken.
Ich schwitz beim sitzen. Furchtbar.....

Temps im Idle der Grakas....50°


----------



## zøtac (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*



Zaucher schrieb:


> die suche nach einem neuen Gehäuse ist noch nicht beendet. Werde demnächst Sleeve bestellen.
> Die Temps im Idle steigen im Sommer tierisch in die Höhe.
> Mit einem Mora fast nicht zu bendigen.
> Der Teppich auf dem der Mora steht wird immer übelst warm.
> ...


Mhm, ein Gehäuse....möglichst groß solls sein, nicht? Wie hoch wär denn das Budget? Eher Schlicht wie Lian Li, Silverstone oder mehr "anders" wie z.B. CM HAF?
Deine Grafikkarten heizen deinem Zimmer ordentlich ein, freu dich aufn Winter 
Edit: Hast ja schon nen HAF


----------



## Lolm@n (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

@ zøtac

nee hat er nicht er hat ein Lian Li...

ich denke du willst was schlichtes wenn ich die vorherigen posts gelesen habe sonst gäbe es das:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Antec Dark Fleet DF-85 Big-Tower - black

oder schlicht:
wenn du genug platz hast bzw es nicht unter einen Tisch muss dieses:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-X1000B TYR Super-Case Big-Tower - black

oder:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Lian Li PC-A71FB Big-Tower - black

oder:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Corsair Obsidian 800D Big Tower Window - black

oder:
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Big-Tower Gehäuse » Cooler Master RC-840-KKN1-GP ATC 840 - gedämmt


----------



## Infin1ty (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

@Zaucher:

Ich glaube du brauchst nen Chiller für deine 3 GTX480er 
Am besten ein 1K Chiller und dann nur die Grakas im Kreislauf. 

Für LANs machste dann mit schnellkupplungen die Grakas wieder in den Restkreislauf mit MORA rein (am besten nimmste dann nur 2 480er) .

Wäre denke ich die beste Lösung


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> @Zaucher:
> 
> Ich glaube du brauchst nen Chiller für deine 3 GTX480er
> Am besten ein 1K Chiller und dann nur die Grakas im Kreislauf.
> ...



Joa schon nicht schlecht aber mich würde das "umbauen" echt nerven.


----------



## rebiirth (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Lieber eine GTX480 verkaufen und den I7 und sich dann einen I7 980X holen wenn du schon so welche grakas im sli hast...


----------



## xX jens Xx (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Gehts hier eigentlich noch weiter?
Bekommen wir eigentlich mal  noch Bilder des Pcs/von der LAN-Party zugesicht?

Waere echt schade so ein Projekt fallen zu lassen!!!


----------



## dersuchti_93 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Jo, also zwei 480iger im SLI, wäre halt besser und Leistung satt, für viele Jahre.

OT:Habe Gestern ne GTX 470 gekauft, ebenfalls von Evga, wenn es ein Mod für mein Mobo geben würde (AM3 Board) SLI zu nutzen, würde ich ne zweite 470 reinstecken.

Habe Heute Evga angerufen, da ich lange Evga nicht mehr in meinem PC laufen lies (ATI umgestiegen) habe ich nach der Guten alten Garantie gefragt, hatte ne menge Evga´s Grakas und der Support war klasse.
Dann wolte ich erfahren, ob es immer noch mit der Garantie ist, dass sie nicht verfällt, wenn man nen Kühler umbau macht, da hat er mir mit Jaein geantwortet, man darf keine groben Fehler machen (Abrutschen etc.) und manche denken, sie können die Graka rumwerfen und haben immer noch Garantie 
Doch was ich sehr schade finde ist, dass man unbedingt die Rechnung braucht, welche ich bestimmt verliere, da ist ein klares Minus 
Bei anderen Herstellern achten sie halt auf die Seriennummer, ob sie auch nicht als Gestohlen gemeldet ist (ja richtig gelesen ^^)

BTT: Zwei 480iger reichen locker aus und es ist wesentlich leichter zu Kühlen und ein Core i7 reicht dicke, vielleicht auf die neuen Sparen 
Vielleicht neue Bilder?


----------



## rebiirth (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

würde mich auch mal interssieren ob man hier mal die Bilder von der Lan zusehen bekommt!
@suchti, ich würde einfach mal sagen sachen in Ordner einzuordnen ist nicht schwer ich denke du bist schon alt genug um sowas zu können.


----------



## Zaucher (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

ja weitergehen tut es schon noch. Nur hab ich große Probleme die Lüfterkabel des Moras sauber ins Gehäuse zu führen. Hab kein Plan wie man das anstellen soll.
Hab geweils 3 Lüfter zusammengefügt und angeschlossen.

Zum anderen hab ich einfach zu wenig Platz im Gehäuse. Werd da vll. doch zu dem Lian Li greifen. Wenn ich kein anderes was mir gefällt, finde.

Bilder vom PC kann ich bis dato keine schießen. Sieht einfach noch zu sch.... aus.
Bilder der Lan kann man auf folgenden Seite anschauen. Hab selber keine Bilder gemacht, da ich die Cam zuhause vergessen hatte. 

Hier der Link zur Lan...

Hier der Link zu den Bilder


----------



## dersuchti_93 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Ja, eigentlich schon, doch bin zu müde um alles einordnen zu können und schlafen kann ich auch nicht und morgen wieder Frühschicht 

So, hoffe das die Ausrede gut genug ist


----------



## Zaucher (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

ebenfalls Frühschicht  Ich hasse es


----------



## dersuchti_93 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Jop und in diesem sau Wetter 

Naja, hoffe du kannst so schnell wie möglich Bilder schießen


----------



## Lolm@n (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

@ dersuchti_93

Es kommt ein MSI Fuzion heraus welches unteranderem sli, cf und mischbetrieb zu...

MfG


----------



## SchnickNick (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

net schlecht so ne monster lan, aber ich hätt erhlichgesagt zu viel angst dass da rumgepfuscht wird


----------



## dersuchti_93 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

@Lolm@n
Ja, dass wäre schon besser, aber schon zu spät, werde eines der letzten DFI Mobos kaufen  (ja es kommen keine mehr)


----------



## Zaucher (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Ich denke es wird das Lian Li TYR Super-Case PC-X2000BW - Window-Edition werden. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gibt eine solide Grundlage für einen Super Mod.
Vll. kann man die blauen LEDs, die man anhand des Bildes an der Front sehen kann, durch Rote LEDs ersetzten.
Das ganze wird dann mit einem schwarz-roten Sleeve abegerundet.
Inkl. Backplate lackieren, anderer CPU Kühler ( EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme LT Acetal+Nickel 


Das Case wird dann anfangs kommeneden Monat bestellt.
Gesleevet wird aber schon vorher.

Eine Lösung wird auch noch gesucht.....:

- Wie schließe ich die Lüfter des Moras am besten an, damit sie strom kriegen.
   Hab da drei Kabel vor mir, die nicht wisssen, wo sie hin sollen...


----------



## rebiirth (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Schönes Case was du dir da bestellen willst aber 500€fürn case auszugeben oha hast anscheind viel zu viel geld kannst mir was abgeben 
Du wirst den Mora aber nicht an die Seitenwand montieren oder ?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Eine Lösung wird auch noch gesucht.....:
> 
> - Wie schließe ich die Lüfter des Moras am besten an, damit sie strom kriegen.
> Hab da drei Kabel vor mir, die nicht wisssen, wo sie hin sollen...




Entweder du nimmst eine Lüftersteuerung womit du die Lüfter einfach regeln kannst oder Du schliest sie über das Board an was auch Lüfter Steckplätze hast.
Eine ich denke passende Steuerung währe die Scyte Kaze Master
Oder was auch eine Möglichkeit währe, es gibt solche Adapter mit denen man Lüfter zusammenschliesen kann sodas sie nur einen Steckplatz belegen.


----------



## dersuchti_93 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Warum immer so Kompliziert, wie wäre es damit?
Gibt es auch in verschiedenen sleeves.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

So etwas meinte ich ja auch mit 





> es gibt solche Adapter mit denen man Lüfter zusammenschliesen kann sodas  sie nur einen Steckplatz belegen.


----------



## Ossus (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Bei dem Geld was du ausgibts hättest du auch noch mal sparen können und dir dann sowas leisten können:
YouTube - Kanal von Trubyd44

Schon hammer das Teil

@Topic: Tolles Gehäuse haste dir da ausgesucht freu mich drauf


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

*OT an* Und so verschwindet sie, die Grenze zwischen sinn und venunft und macht Platz für den Wahn der größe *OT aus* So würde ich den PC aus den Link auch beschreiben.

Aber das case hier gefällt mir auch. Naja bis auf paar kleinigkeiten.


----------



## Zaucher (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Eine Lüftersteuerung hab ich ja schon
Ich muss halt schauen wie ich den Aquaero platzieren kann, dass ich die Lüfter an diesem anschließen kann ( Sind ja 3 Kabel )

Meine 2. Überlegung wird es sein, die 3. GTX 480 zu verscherbeln, was ich eig. ungern tuen will.

Das alte Case werd ich dann verkaufen. Wobei ich mit den Löchern hinten nicht mehr viel kriegen werde 

Ich muss aber noch eines dazu sagen. Das Gehäuse ist noch nicht bestellt.
Hoffe dass nicht wieder irgendwelche reperaturen am Auto anfallen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Nun ich hätte da noch einen Vorschlag. 

1. eine 480 verkaufen (Oder Nobody schenken )
2. Ein anderes Case was vlt nur 300 kostet
3. Ein Intel Hexa core.

So würde ich das an deiner stelle machen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

1.Ich würde eine GTX  480 verkaufen 
2.Das X2000BW kaufen
3.Den Quadcore behalten (übertakten auf 3,6-3,8 GHz)
4.Ein gescheites Ram Kit kaufen z.B. 6Gb Corsair Domitator(GT's)


----------



## PSP-Hacker (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

So würde ich das auch ungefähr machen.
Eine GTX verkaufen (zwei reichen völlig aus)
Eventuell dieses Lian Li case nehmen.
Und dann ein besseres DDR3 Kit nehmen das Trichannel besteht.


----------



## FortunaGamer (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Ich wäre auch dafür das du eine deiner GTX 480 verkaufst ein besseres Ram Kit dir hollst und vielleicht ein anderes Gehäuse.


----------



## rebiirth (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

evtl eins Crosair 800D es bietet viel platz und ist zudem auch viel viel Günstiger als das Lian Li


----------



## dersuchti_93 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Wie wäre es mit einem Case, was keiner hat, ich sage nur TJ07 

Irgend etwas, was selten vorkommt, so wie mein FT01 von Silverstone


----------



## rebiirth (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Casecon noch besser kannst dir dein Case beliebig groß machen vorrausgesetzzt du traust dir sowas zu.


----------



## axel25 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Wie wärs denn mit dem Armorsuit PC80?


----------



## Zaucher (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Das Lian Li PC 80 sieht auch ziemlich gut. Man müsste da nur innen alles komplett schwarz pulvern.

TJ07 ja ne ist klar..gibts schon genügend hier....

Das Obsidian hat eine Menge Platz. Kabelmanagment ist auch ziemlich easy.

ABER: 

Eine Gehäuse haben wir noch vergessen:

Thermaltake Level 10 Super Tower


----------



## PSP-Hacker (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

das ist doch ultra schick das case!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Vor allem das ist gut für das Projekt



> wenngleich es nicht an die Ergonomie anderer High-End-Tower heranreicht  und beispielsweise nicht die Nutzung einer Wasserkühlung unterstützt.


----------



## Lower (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Hi Zaucher,

ich habe dein Tagebuch schon etwas laenger beobachtet und finde deine Arbeit bisher wirklich in Ordnung. Ein oder Andere Kleinigkeiten gibt es natuerlich und die kann man auch einfach so sagen.

Das mit den Rams ist etwas peinlich, da du natuerlich ein Trichannel-Kit haettest kaufen sollen.
Meiner Meinung nach ist die 3. GTX 480 sinnlos, da du sie mit deinem i7 920 @ Stock eh nicht ausreizen kannst.
Ein Gulfi waere toll gewesen ist aber schon ok so.

Was ich an deiner Stelle machen wuerde:

- 1.GTX 480 und die Rams verkaufen
- neue Rams (Domis GT - 1600 MHz CL7-7-7-21 TRICHANNEL!!) 
- neues Case- mit dem Lianli X2000 machst du nichts falsch, allerdings bitte ohne Window und Martma machen lassen!
- OC deiner CPU auf stabile 3.6 GHz, evtl steigst du bei sinken des Preises auf den i7 970 um.


Von mir hast du mal ein Abochen, moechte das mal weiterverfolgen.

Gruss Lower


----------



## dersuchti_93 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Ich finde das Hier, passt zu deinen Nvidia GraKas, kauf dir eins, was dir gefällt, lass dich nicht Manipulieren, auf Gehäuse die du gar nicht haben willst oder schön aussieht


----------



## Lolm@n (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Also das LEvel 10 hätte ich auch gekauft

ABER

Eine wakü kannst du im Level 10 vergessen!!
und da ist mir die Wakü viel wichtiger...

Und das Obsidian ist wirklich chic (wieso eigentlich <.<)

MfG


----------



## Green.Tea (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

wie wärs denn mit dem neuen Coolermaster HAF-942 ??? 
(ich freue mich schon auf die verbale haue gegen mich wegen dem vorschlag!)
habs mir selber gekuaft vor 2 tagen angekommen ist echr richtig geil das ding !
da kannste auch ganz komfortabel 4-way sli rein bauen mit wakü und hast noch platz für nen gartenhaus 
aber letzt endlich muss'es dir gefallen !!!


----------



## zettiii (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Für so ein System würde ich ein hochwertigeres Gehäuse à la Lian Li schon vorziehen 
nichts gegen das HAF, aber das hat dann doch einige Plastikteile und über die Optik lässt sich bekanntlich auch streiten.
Ich selbst habe das Lian Li PC-A71F; es ist wirklich riesig. In den Deckel passt ein Quad, Tripple SLI ist kein Problem und eine riesige Wakü ebenso wenig !


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Hmmm oder ein Case Con. Ich mein es ist ein super System was etwas besonderes verdient hat. 
Und du würdest dem Mod eine Persönliche Note mit rein bringen. Ich will ja nichts sagen aber genau das fehlt bisher mm nach. Bisher ist es wirklich nur ein nun ja Kaufmod mehr nicht.


----------



## dersuchti_93 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Na, aber wenn er ein Mora nutzt, wozu denn ein Gehäuse wo ein Quad oder ein 360 reinpasst?^^
Es gibt Marken, die ein muss sind (Hochwertig verarbeitet)
Silverstone
Lian Li
CoolerMaster (ATC 840)
Corsair (naja, nicht mein Ding!)


----------



## zettiii (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Ich habe das nur erwähnt um die größe zu demonstrieren


----------



## schlappe89 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Ich würde mir selbst was basteln ^^
Bis jetzt hast du bewiesen dass dein Geldbeutel prall gefüllt ist, mach doch ein Casecon


----------



## dersuchti_93 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Achso, na dann^^
Mir gefallen Tower, die Platz haben, dann ist man nie eingeengt und man hat platz für Modding.


----------



## Zaucher (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Ein Casecon ist natürlich ganz was besonderes. Wenn ich hier so die Threads sehe.
Dafür geht natürlich richtig viel Zeit drauf, die ich leider nicht so viel übrig habe.
Neben Arbeiten, bin ich sehr viel mit meinem Rennrad unterwegs. Dem Sponsor zu liebe 

Klar will ich einen ganz besonderen PC, den nicht jeder hat.
Aber ich denk mal das man das mit einem gekauften Gehäuse auch erreichen kann.

Ein MDPC wird es natürlich nicht werden, dafür hab ich zu wenig Erfahrung


----------



## Zaucher (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Die Gehäuse Frage seht immer noch offen 

Hab mir gerade nochmal das Corsair Obsidian 800 angeschaut. Vom Platzangebot ist das Gehäuse natürlich schon genial.
Bei 3 Grakas, wenn ich doch alle behalte, perfekt.

Lian Li X2000 oder doch Corsair Obsidian 800D


----------



## hirschi-94 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Ich finde, dass das Kabelmanagement vom Corsair viel besser ist...
Darauf lege ich persönlich viel Wert.


----------



## Gnome (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Lian Li PC-X2000

Das Corsair ist mist. Sieht unschön aus und diese Kabelgummi's im inneren sehen schäußlich aus. Das Window ist auch hässlich....ich schwör auf Lian Li


----------



## Klutten (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Warum klärt ihr die langwierige Gehäusefrage nicht im Bereich Kaufberatung? Nur um es mal kurz anzumerken: Den Tagebuchcharakter hat dieser Thread langsam verloren und damit eigentlich auch seine Berechtigung geöffnet zu sein. Tagebücher sollen Erlebnisse von Bastelarbeiten darbieten, aber davon gab es schon einige Seiten nichts mehr. 

Sollte sich das Postingverhalten also nicht ändern, so sind wir gezwungen hier aufzuräumen und in letzter Instanz den Thread zu schließen. Gebt euch daher bitte Mühe, dass das so nicht eintritt.


----------



## Zaucher (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Ok, dann solls mal weiter gehen.

Hab gestern eine große Bestellung bei Aquatuning, Caseking, ebay und beim Nils getätigt.

Ja, ich hab den Schrit gewagt und mir alles zurechtgekauft, dass endlich der Umzug stattfinden kann.

Die Ware wird in den nächsten Tagen bei mir eintreffen.


Was bis jetzt noch alles geschah:

Wie ich schon ein paar Post vorher geschrieben habe, war der jetztige Stand der Dinge, katastrophal.
Kein Platz, nicht gesleevte Kabel, einfach nur grässlich.

Damit ihr seht was ich meine hab ich ein paar Bilder geschossen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das soll jetzt alles anderst werden bzw. wird es auch.


Zu aller erst stellte ich mir die Frage wie ich das mit meinem Mora löse.
Hatte da immer 3 Lüfter in Reihe angeschlossen, damit ich letztendlich nur noch 3 Lüfterkabel zum anschließen hatte.
Auf einer Lan musste ich immer meine Gehäuseseitenwand entfernen, damit ich die Lüfterkabel am Aquaero anschließen konnte.
Das war jedoch ziemlich uncool 

Desshalb brauchte ich eine Idee für....

- schnelles an - und abschließen der Lüfter am Aquaero

Da war mir klar, dass das ohne löten nicht funktionieren wird.

Also Stecker gesucht....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wird das neue Verbindungsglied werden...


Es geht also wirklich weiter. Es werden neue Wasserkühlungskomponenten demnächst eintreffen.
Sowie....ihr werdet es euch schon denken, ein neues Gehäuse...


Achja, fast hätte ich es vergessen....

Mein Strombaby ist da ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dersuchti_93 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Sieht einfach nur Gil aus 

Das Case finde ich super, warum behaltest du das denn nicht?

Bisschen Sleeven und sieht super aus


----------



## Green.Tea (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

nette bilder 
zwar nen bischen kabelsalat bei dir im case aber nun gut, wenn du sleeves hast wird das direkt besser + neues case ! 
freue mich schon auf deine nächsten updates


----------



## axel25 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Ich nehme an, es gibt ein passendes Gegenstück für den Stecker für jedes der drei Kabel, oder?


----------



## zettiii (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Wär ja undlogisch, wenn nicht ... 
Naja, bis auf das dicke SLI gespann siehts ganz normal aus 
Ich bin gespannt was du daraus machst. Aber Sleeve und ein Paar Detaillösungen wirken da Wunder dernke ich. Ein neues Case dann noch mehr


----------



## dersuchti_93 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Ich finde sein Case klasse zum modden, weiss eigentlich gar nicht, warum er ein neues will 
Also ich wäre mit ihm vollkommen zufrieden, dass bietet ne menge Platz und sieht auch von innen sehr schick aus 

Aber jedem des seine


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Na Zeig uns doch mal dein Stromfresser...Bild ist ja schick...wollen aber Ergebnisse sehen.


----------



## Zaucher (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Gehäuse wird verkauft. Wurde zuviel rumgepfuscht.

Heute ist alles angekommen. Vom Gehäuse, über sleeve und Wakü Komponenten.
Aber halt, da fehlt doch noch was.

*schnellinQutlookgugg*

Perfekt der asia shop hat meine Ware verschickt. Wer eratet, was dahinter steckt?


Bilder kommen morgen. Ist jetzt zu dunkel


----------



## Th3 GhOst (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Was für ein gehäuse haste den jetzte bestellt???
Los Los ZEIGEEEEEN ^^
Hätte sonst auch n schickes Gehäuse als vorschlag für dich 
KLICK MICH HART

^^

gruß
Th3 GhOst


----------



## pc-jedi (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*



> Wer eratet, was dahinter steckt?


vl neuer RAM?


----------



## Zaucher (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

lol *klick mich hart* 

Gehäuse steht genau neben mir.
Morgen wird aufgelöst: Da kommen eine menge Bilder zusammen.

@pc jedi: nein es ist kein Ram...viel viel billiger


----------



## Zaucher (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Update:

Bilder der Bestellung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Man ist das 800D groß xD. Sehr schöne (und teure) Bestellung hast du da xD.


----------



## Infin1ty (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Das hier wird leider immer mehr zu nem Kaufmod, am 800D kannst du doch
nichts mehr machen, das ist so schon fertig 

Naja, ich bin hier mal raus, stehe nicht so auf "Ich habe Asche, seht her was ich alles kaufen kann"- Mods.

Ist nicht böse gemeint, nur meine Meinung


----------



## FortunaGamer (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Da hast du mal wieder richtig geile Sachen bestellt. Der Sleev hat was. Freue mich drauf wenn die Hardware im Gehäuse ist.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Das hier wird leider immer mehr zu nem Kaufmod, am 800D kannst du doch
> nichts mehr machen, das ist so schon fertig
> 
> Naja, ich bin hier mal raus, stehe nicht so auf "Ich habe Asche, seht her was ich alles kaufen kann"- Mods.
> ...



Na dann geh mal vor Neid in den Schrank weinen......Er hat Kohle und kauft alles was er will...so siehts aus! Ist doch total in Ordnung...such dir nen gescheiten Job und mach das selbe...desshalb sein Tagebuch zu meiden ist schon eine Frechheit...und fast diskreminierend.

Aber egal...das Obsidian ist noch lange nicht fertig...da kann man noch 1000000 Sachen mit machen.

Also hau rinn...ich bin begeistert!


----------



## dersuchti_93 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

@$.Crackpipeboy.$
Ganz deiner Meinung, nur weil er Geld hat und nicht im Handwerk geschick ist ( weiss ich nicht, Vermutung) musst du hier gleich eine Ansage machen, vielleicht macht er nen Black&White mod oder so und wird das Case weiß lackieren und weiter modden.
Weiss man gar nicht, ich hoffe das Zaucher mal verraten wird, was er noch macht.

Ich würde nen vorschlag machen wollen und Lackiere dein Case in weiß (gerade angesagt) und schwarze sleeves, dann noch nen glossy Midplate und ne Backplate für die Grakas, selber Lüfter Lackieren in weiß und den CPU Kühler noch modden.
Du hast ja schwarz/rote sleeves, finde weiß und rot noch top, mit schwarz, aber auf jedenfall das Case Lackieren, dass darf nicht in Stock Farbe bleiben.


----------



## axel25 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Ich auch.
Weiter so  !


----------



## hirschi-94 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Hui Hui ein 800D hau rein


----------



## Green.Tea (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*



dersuchti_93 schrieb:


> dass darf nicht in Stock Farbe bleiben.



okay diese meinung teile ich zwar nicht ganz, aber ich bin auch sehr gespannt was er sich da einfallen lässt 

hau rein und mach was fettes aus deinem D800


----------



## Lolm@n (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

@ dersuchti_93

das Black white hab ich schon das Copyright drauf =PP

Und da hast du wirklich ein gutes Case ausgewählt 

freu mich schon auf die "endgültigen" bilder...


----------



## dersuchti_93 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Also das Case sollte zumindest paar Akzente bekommen, in Rot oder so.


----------



## Zaucher (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

*the show must go on*


​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Es wird noch viel an dem Gehäuse geändert. Seitenteil wird durch auslasern. (Hoffe das kann Martma übernehmen)

Backplate wird lackiert. Eine Lösung für den Grakakühler wird auch noch gesucht. Da das Kupferfarbene nicht ganz in das schwarz rote Konzept passt.


Bilder vom Gehäuse innen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Sehr schickes Teil... xD. Deine Katze is aber auch geil xD. Die Augen ^^ Die sieht leicht bekifft aus xD. Aber sieht schon arg groß aus ...xD.

Achja kleiner Tipp, wenn du die Biler in ein Album von PCGHX hochlädst kannst du sie auch hier verlinken und dann kannst du auch mehr als 15 zeigen, ohne Platzhalter machen zu müssen .


----------



## dersuchti_93 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Also Gehäuse sieht super aus und unternimmst du auch was gegen die Mainboard Löcher, also gegen die Gummi Lappen?

Und bei der Katze No Comment, schließe mich Petti an


----------



## rebiirth (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

schönes case aufjedenfall!
deine kühler könntes du bei jochen(ac-shop) nickeln lassen...


----------



## Lolm@n (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

und wieso hast du ein neuen CPU Kühler gekauft bist du mit dem cuplex nicht zufrieden geween??

Case wie gesagt


----------



## SchnickNick (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Case is echt top


----------



## Own3r (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Schickes Case! Und die Katze ist wohl auch gut drauf


----------



## Zaucher (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Der CPU kühler passte nicht zu meinem farblichen Konzept. Durch das Plexiglas kann man dann die Farbe des Wasser gut erkennen. Desshalb auch eBay und der Asia Shop. Hab da rote lebensmitelfarbe bestellt. Das mit dem Nickeln hörnt sich gut an. Kann ich da jegliche Farbe auswählen.


----------



## STSLeon (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Lebensmittelfarbe in die Wakü? Viel Spaß bei den Ablagerungen und der folgenden Putzaktion


----------



## rebiirth (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Keine ahnung schreib am besten im Forum mal jolol an vom ac-shop er hat da ein nickler an der hand....
Wenn du lebensmittelfarbe benutzt dann nur wussita obwohl die auch nicht mehr so gut sein soll ode rkauf dir einfach das Aquacomputer double protect.


----------



## Zaucher (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

hmm, hab eig. überall gelesen dass wussita was taugt und dass wenig bis sehr wenig  Ablagerrungen entstehen. 

@GodFatherDie: werd ich mal machen, danke für den Tip 

Edit: Phobya Lüfter im eingebauten Zustand....3x120mm + 2x140mm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## weizenleiche (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Schönes Case, Schöne Lüfter!
Einfach Schön!


----------



## Green.Tea (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

na das sieht doch schon mal gut aus  
weiter so !


----------



## Zaucher (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Danke für das Lob. Die Lüfter sind echt der Hammer.

Hab hier auch ein kleines Update:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achja, meine Katze kifft nicht 



Mainboard + alter Kühler:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mainboard + neuer Kühler:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dann hab ich mir noch was für den Aquaero überlegt.

Vll. platzier ich in in einer der beiden Postionien ( siehe unten ), oder was denkt ihr?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Green.Tea (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

das sieht echt hammer aus !
ich liebe einfach das mobo mit dem waterblock


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Deine Katze sieht echt gechilled aus 

Die Farbabstimmung sieht echt klasse aus.
Board und EK Kühler, dazu die Lüfter


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Warum werden hier meine Posts gelöscht??? was soll die Willkür!?

So nochmal, sogar deine Pulli + Weste sind farblich passend zum Case und dem rest...Hammer.


----------



## weizenleiche (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Das Aquaero intern sieht immer geil aus!


----------



## rebiirth (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Das Aquaero würde ich unten in den Boden platzieren und evtl. den Mainboard Tray ausenrum mit Alu verkleiden das die unbenutzen Kabelmangament verdeckt werden.


----------



## Zaucher (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

ich denke auch das der Aquaero in den Boden platziert wird.
Die Grakakühler gefallen mir so überhaupt nicht. Hab desswegen bei Jochen ( A-C Shop) wegen nickeln angefragt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gewicht des Boliden, ohne Pumpe, AGB, Schläuche, Seitenteile, Laufwerk:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dersuchti_93 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

21kg  Dann noch Wasser dazu und du hast gute 22,5kg, also echt schönes Gewicht, dann bin ich mit meinen 16kg noch gut weggekommen 


Aber Klasse HW und tolle Bilder


----------



## push-it-good (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

huhu Zaucher, ein Tip von mir: teste die Grafikkarten am besten bevor du die fest einbaust/verschlauchst.
Ich habe die 3xgtx480 hier bereits verbaut und verschlaucht, jetzt gibts aber Probleme mit der Monitorausgabe (Kein Bild) wenn mehr als 1 Karte aktiviert ist. Möglich das da auch was bei dir nicht funktioniert.

Zum Testen reicht bios, wenn der Rechner nur kurz an ist sollte da nix passieren (?).

btw ich hab das System verbaut in einem Lian-Li PC-X500, ist zwar etwas eng aber passt alles und nach meinem Geschmack besser als so ein wuchtiges Dingen 

Gruß


----------



## Lolm@n (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

@ dersuchti 

das ist normal bei einem obsidian meines mit vollständig interner wakü hat glaub ich 24.3 gehabt bin gerade nicht mehr sicher... müsste die Wage wieder hervorholen


----------



## Zaucher (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

@push it good: Meine Grakas liefen ja schon ohne Probleme. War ja mit den Monstern schon auf einer Lan. Hat alles wunderbar geklappt.

Morgen wird der Diodenstecker Fertig gemacht und gesleevet für den Mora.


----------



## ox1974 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Also mein D800 wiegt 24.8KG ... Bei der grösse kein wunder ..


----------



## Lolm@n (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

sorry meins ist 27,1 kg 

fand gerade das Beweisfoto 

Edit kein wunder die wakü aleine ist ca 2.5 kg (radi 500gr, ca 1kg wasser alle kühler pumpe agb ca 1kg)

PS ist auch ein Obsidian 800D


----------



## Zaucher (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Also voll Lan tauglich


----------



## Lolm@n (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

für das hab ich mein LAN Rechner (extrem leicht NUR 20kg )

aber in demfall btt
wann kommen die bilder mit befülter wakü??


----------



## Zaucher (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Es fehlt noch die Lebensmittelfarbe von ebay, wo anscheinend schon am Freitag losgeschickt worden ist.
Der Mora wird denk ich mal morgen fertig sein mit Löten. Bilder reich ich nach.

Mit Sleeven bin ich auch noch nicht ganz fertig. Sehr viel Arbeit 

Leider hat sich Jochen von A-C Shop noch nicht bei mir gemeldet wegen der Preisanfrage fürs nickeln.
Wenns es das ok gibt werden die Kühler sofort zum Nickeln geschickt.

Hab also noch viel Arbeit vor mir


----------



## Lolm@n (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

was machst du genau mit dem mora??


----------



## Zaucher (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Die neun Lüfter werden zuerst auf diesen Stecker gelötet





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht der Stecker dann aus wenn  die beiden Glieder zusammgefügt sind. Das Gegenstück fehlt noch auf dem Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das andere Ende wird dann an das Gehäuse geschraubt, wo wieder ebenfalls 3 enden zum anschließen der Lüfter am Aquaero entstehen.

Vorteil:

- schnelles ab und anschließen der Lüfter, ohne diese am Aquaero zu entfernen

- etwas Lantauglicher


Klingt etwas kompliziert, ist es aber nicht


----------



## Lolm@n (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

ahh dachte schon du verunstaltest den Mora jaa die stecker hab ich mitbekommen


----------



## Zaucher (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Heute wurde alles mit Jochen abgeklährt. Alle drei Kühler gehen morgen zum nickeln.
Dauer etwa 7-10 Tage.
Bis dahin wird erstmal nur meine PhysX Karte aka 9800 GT in meinem Obsidian werkeln.
Die Backplates werden schwarz lackiert. Den Ausschnitt für das Aquaero wird denk ich mal Martma erledigen ( wenn es geht )


----------



## Star_KillA (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Das Antec 1200 meines Freunden wiegt mit Quad CF 5850 Wakü + 3 Mora  (Crazy Teil > NR.3 ist oben drauf sieht echt dämlich aus) 34 KG.
Er hat sich schon Rollen bestellt , hoffe mal das die nicht brechen.

Bis jetzt super Arbeit


----------



## Gnome (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Schönes Board, schöne Graka's und hammer Katze ^^

Bin mal auf die Nach-Nickel-Fotos gespannt


----------



## Zaucher (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

hab gestern martma geschrieben wegen eventuellen Ausfräsungen am Case.
Leider geht das nicht, da er Stahl nicht bearbeiten kann.
Hatte eigentlich vieles vor, dass nur mit Martma`s Hilfe geklappt hätte.
Jetzt bin ich am Überlegen das Gehäuse nicht zu tauschen, eventuell in ein naja TJ07


----------



## zettiii (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Frag doch bei dir in der Gegend mal, ob es eine Firma gibt die Lasercuts macht.
Bei uns im Nachbarort gibt es zum Beispiel eine Firma die nur sowas macht, und halt Fräsen und Drehen.


----------



## Gnome (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Nimm liebern Lian Li. TJ07 kann ich nicht mehr ersehen. Tagebücher mit TJ07 beachte ich schon gar nicht mehr, weil mich das Gehäuse langweilt, sry 

Window kannst du auch lasern oder Wasserstrahl schneiden lassen. Hast dann beim Plexiglas nur kein Inlay, aber vllt kann dir das Martma machen dann mit der Vorlage die du beim Lasern/Wasserstrahl hingegeben hast.


----------



## rebiirth (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

marta bearbeit leider nur alu das er bei stahl zu viele fräser draufjagt und die teuer sind...
Lian Li ist aufjedenfall okay! die TJ07 kennt man fast nur in den nachbauten vom murdermod man müsste mal was eigenes entwickeln anstatt diese murderbox...


----------



## Lolm@n (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

kein tj07 sonst sonst sonst...

nein jetzt im erst tj07 haben zuviele darum hoffe ich du holst dir keines (und vorallem dein grund nur wegen soi einem scheiss aquaaero einbau ^^)


----------



## Zaucher (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Es ist nicht nur der Aquaero. Mir hat es der AGB von Martma angetan.

Und zwar diesen hier.

Hätte den auch im Top platziert.

@zettiii: Hat die Firma bei dir in der nähe auch eine Internetseite?

Bei mir in der gegend gibt es sowas nicht. Könnte zwar den Ausschnitt selber fräsen, da gelernter Industriemechaniker. Hab aber keine möglichkeit an eine Maschine zu kommen.

@all.: Kennt einer eine Firma die mir passende Schnitte fräsen könnte?


----------



## Semme (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Es ist nicht nur der Aquaero. Mir hat es der AGB von Martma angetan.
> 
> Und zwar diesen hier.
> 
> ...



Tachen....ich möchte in diesem Post mal ein Feedback zum deinem Projekt abgeben.

Was zum Teufel hat dieses Projekt mit Modding zu tun? Ich bezeichne diese Cases immer als Kauf-Mods, da für die Umsetzung nicht ein bisschen Handwerkliches Geschickt und Können von Nöten ist und alles gekauft ist! Ich meine ein Gehäuse kaufen und Hardware reinpacken kann jeder? Modding ist eine Modifikation des Gehäuses? Du hast rein garnichts an deinem Gehäuse modifiziert(abgesehen von der Lackierung)! Wenn jemand mit Ahnung von Modding spricht, meint er zum Beispiel CaseCons, zu 100% selbst entworfene und gebaute PCs, aber auf gar keinen Fall Kauf-Mods! Dein Projekt ist einfach nicht einzigartig, jeder der ein bisschen Geld in der Tasche hat kann einen identischen PC wie du haben....denk mal drüber nach!

PS: Warum sucht du eine Firma? Machs doch selbst?!

PS:2 Ich glaube alexmetall kann das. Google mal. Die können auch Sachen auslasern.

MfG


----------



## rebiirth (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

frag mal hier an: MeKo - Laserstrahl - Materialbearbeitung sind aber teuer in den Versandkosten kannst ja versuchen die wat runterzuhandeln... Die wollten für ein lian li a05nb window ausschnitt satta 40€+15€versand und verpackungskosten..
EDIT: @Semme, hier gabs schon öfters Diskos darüber was du ansprichtst ich finde sowas das aller letzte nur weill er halt etwas Geld hat oder sich was gönnen möchte kann er doch nicht dafür das du es nicht kaufen kannst oder ? Also überleg mal nach was du da schreibst.....

Grüße


----------



## Semme (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*



GodFatherDie schrieb:


> @Semme, hier gabs schon öfters Diskos darüber was du ansprichtst ich finde sowas das aller letzte nur weill er halt etwas Geld hat oder sich was gönnen möchte kann er doch nicht dafür das du es nicht kaufen kannst oder ? Also überleg mal nach was du da schreibst.....
> 
> Grüße



Was hat das denn jetzt bitte mit meinem angesprochenen Thema zutun? Und wer ssagt, dass ich mir das nicht kaufen kann? Es kommt jetzt so rüber, als denkst du, dass ich neidisch bin?! Bin ich nicht. Ich finde es krank 3 GTX 480 zu verbauen. Klar, er kann sichs ja gönnen, da hab ich auch kein Problem mit, aber dann den Einbau als Modding zu bezeichnen...das geht einfach nicht! Ist genauso wie wenn du bei deinem Auto die Radkappen wechselst und danach von einem getunten Auto sprichst.

MfG


----------



## zettiii (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Klar  Die Pulverbeschichten auch, soweit ich das weiß.
Ein Kumpel von mir hat dort gearbeitet und hat sich immer Figuren gemacht und gepulvert.
Also in 2D aus Edelstaht 
Willkommen bei Nordia


----------



## SchnickNick (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*



Semme schrieb:


> Was hat das denn jetzt bitte mit meinem angesprochenen Thema zutun? Und wer ssagt, dass ich mir das nicht kaufen kann? Es kommt jetzt so rüber, als denkst du, dass ich neidisch bin?! Bin ich nicht. Ich finde es krank 3 GTX 480 zu verbauen. Klar, er kann sichs ja gönnen, da hab ich auch kein Problem mit, aber dann den Einbau als Modding zu bezeichnen...das geht einfach nicht! Ist genauso wie wenn du bei deinem Auto die Radkappen wechselst und danach von einem getunten Auto sprichst.
> 
> MfG


 
modding--> modifizieren und wenn er den kühler der 3x gtx 480 wechselt was is das dann?  manche hm hier im forum ja probleme damit 

man beachte, dass das ganze hier ein tagebuch ist und kein diskussionsthread, sonst kommt Klutten wieder und schließt das ganze hier


----------



## Zaucher (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

@XFX: Danke, werd ich auch mal anschreiben.

@Semme: no comment

Weiter im KAUFMOD:

Ich will euch mal noch die geile Phobya Lüfter zeigen. Hab mich voll in die verliebt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Leider sind die 2 140mm nicht mit LEDs bestückt. Hab ich zu spät bemerkt


----------



## orange619 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

die sehn verdammt geil aus!


----------



## SchnickNick (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

hammer nice 
weiter so!


----------



## shila92 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Sieht schon gar nicht schlecht aus.  Evtl. ein kleiner Tipp: Schneide kleine, schwarze Kreise aus Folie aus und klebe die auf die Rückseite der Lüfter, also die Seite, auf der der Text steht und jetzt nach oben zeigt. 

Und lass dich nicht unterkriegen. Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen. 
Außerdem, wenn man die Möglichkeit, warum sollte man manche Sachen nicht machen lassen? Somit wird's zumindest ordentlich und am Ende möchte man auch zufrieden sein.


----------



## Zaucher (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

shila92: Danke für den Tipp . Hatte den unteren mit Edding angemalt, aber deine Idee find ich besser.

Hab jetzt mal alle emails rausgeschickt. Mal sehen was die morgen so schreiben. Vll. findet sich jemand der mir das zuschneidet.
Somit wäre der Plexi AGB wieder realisierbar. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Green.Tea (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

sieht echt geil aus 
bin ja schon mal gespannt was du so für antworten bekommst
und diese ganze angriffe von wegen kaufmod sind lächerlich, sch**ß drauf und mach weiter  

mfg


----------



## -Masterchief- (2. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Das nimmt ja echt gestallt an hier, Super


----------



## Zaucher (4. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Gerade frisch reingekommen....


Die ersten Fotos meiner Lackierarbeiten.

-Laufwerk, wurde schonmal lackiert, allerdings nicht so gut. Hoffe ich kanns     noch retten

-Backplate der GTX480 grundiert....

Jetzt heißt es erstmal 2 Stunden warten und dann die nächste Schicht drauf sprühen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Moosgummi wurde auch schon besorgt....Steathlmod


----------



## Zaucher (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Steathlmod am Laufwerk durchgeführt....

Morgen kommen meine vernickelten Kühler wieder 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Achja, meint ihr ich sollte neue wärmeleitpads verwenden oder tuns da die alten auch noch?
Hab nämlich keine da


----------



## LOGIC (5. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Die alten kannste weiter nutzen...aber du kannst dir auch neue holen...wer weis wie gut die wirklich sind 


EDIT: Dein Stealth Mod sieht auch gut aus


----------



## Zaucher (6. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Heute angekommen:


3 mal GTX 480 vernickelt. Spezieller Dank an A-C Shop 

Dessweitern ist der TOP ABG von Martma in Bearbeitung.
Eine Firma die mir den Ausschnitt Lasern kann wurde auch gefunden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orange619 (6. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Sehen sehr gut aus!


----------



## reisball (6. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Vernickelt find ich die Kühler noch besser.


----------



## axel25 (6. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Joh, die sehen echt cool aus.


----------



## stephan-as-ice (6. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Sieht schon verdammt gut aus. Mir persönlich gefallen die GPU Blöcke nicht so. Aber Hauptsache dir gefällts. Das lackieren des Laufwerks steht bei mir in Kürze auch an. Das ist immer etwas schwierig. Mach weiter so.


----------



## WeistDu (7. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Ich find das krank was du da machst und da fürh erst mal respeckt
Und ein Abo gbekommst auch noch.

Persönlich gefahlln mir deine gpu kühler supper. Und mein DVD Brenner werd i auch ma Lacken.


----------



## -Masterchief- (7. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

@WesitDu :
So krank ist auch wieder nicht....
Ich finds bis jetzte echt toll, weiter so


----------



## stephan-as-ice (7. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Genauso krank wie meine neue Kiste auf jeden Fall! Weitermachen!


----------



## WeistDu (7. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

ja ich weis ich habn bischen übertrieben


----------



## Green.Tea (8. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

sehen echt richtig geil aus die vernickelten waterblocks, bin schon gespannt auf neue bilder 

mfg


----------



## Own3r (8. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Coole Teile! 

Mach noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## Thunder206 (8. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Das mal echt richtig krass. Top Hardware.... ABO[x]


----------



## Zaucher (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

15:00 Uhr Ortszeit Allgäu: Mann mit Atemschutzmaske testet seine Lackierkünste in der Garage.
Die Frisur sitzt 


Spaß am Rande. Leider heist es jetzt erstmal warten. Erst wenn der AGB von Martma fertig ist, kann ich den Deckel dess 800D zum Laserschneiden abgeben.
Bis dahin hab ich mich nochmal ans Lackieren gemacht.

GTX 480 Backplate, Schrauben des Aquagrafix und Mobo Schrauben. Mal schauen ob der Lack beim einschrauben hält.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skdiggy (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

schön langsam reindrehen,sonst platzt der lack ab.Hatte bei mir nicht geklappt


----------



## Green.Tea (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

sieht gut aus 
bin schon mal gespannt wie das zusammen gebaut aussieht 

mfg


----------



## Zaucher (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

@Grenn.Tea: Danke, morgen kommt Wärmeleitpad und Paste von Aquatuning. Dann kann ich endlich mal meine Grakas wieder zusammenbauen....


@skdiggy: Ich hab mir schon überlegt ob ich nicht ein hauchdünnens Seidentuch oder etwas Tesa an den Schraubendreher anlege, damit der Lack nicht abbblättert. 
Vll. bringt das was.


----------



## affli (12. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

am besten nach dem eindrehen mit einem feinen pinsel die schraubenköpfe noch mal nachbessern.


----------



## Zaucher (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Hmmmm...ich weiß nicht, vll. wäre es mit schwarzen Schrauben doch besser gewesen. Was meint ihr? Zu oversized?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sieh aus wie ein Maikäfer


----------



## Green.Tea (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Sieh aus wie ein Maikäfer


Das trifft es schon ganz gut ;P
ich glaube die schrauben rot zu lackieren war wohl doch nicht die beste Idee mMn. Ich finde die schrauben sollten alle schwarz sein, das würde dann auch auf dem waterblock selbst besser auchssehen und von oben/backplate sieht echt nicht so toll aus mit roten Schrauben. 

mfg


----------



## neuer101 (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Ich würde auch sagen, nimm besser schwarze oder silberne Schrauben .


----------



## Zaucher (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Naja ein Versuch wars wert 

Hab schon schwarze Schrauben bestellt. Allerdings komplet mit Innensechskant.
Mal schauen vll. tausch ich die 12 Imbusschrauben die das Blech mit dem Kühler verbindet, auch mit schwarzen aus.
Je nach dem wie es aussieht. Mal schlechter wie jetzt kann es nicht werden


----------



## Own3r (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Ach, ich finde die roten Schrauben ganz nett !


----------



## Lolm@n (14. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

wenn rot dann müsste die Backplate auch rot sein.


----------



## stephan-as-ice (16. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Die roten Schrauben sehen irgendwie "classified" aus.
Wobei mir das mit den Schrauben auf der anderen Seite auch sehr gefällt.


----------



## Zaucher (16. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*



stephan-as-ice schrieb:


> Die roten Schrauben sehen irgendwie "classified" aus.
> Wobei mir das mit den Schrauben auf der anderen Seite auch sehr gefällt.





ich werd auf jeden Fall das ganze noch mit schwarzen Schrauben testen. 
Die Moboschrauben hab ich ebenfalls rot lackiert. Mal schauen wie die sich so machen.

...Ich persönlich finde es mit roten Schrauben nicht so dolle....


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Ja irgendwie gefällt mir die Backplatte nicht so. Ich hätte sie anders rum draufgebaut Also das der Kühler dort ist wo die Platte zz ist. 

Schwarz währe bestimmt besser gewessen als Rot


----------



## dersuchti_93 (16. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

Sieht Klasse aus und Schwarz wäre wirklich besser, aber so sieht es nicht so eintönig aus 

Ich finde das Rot abwechselnd, als dieses Schwarz


----------



## Blackwarhammer (16. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

ich würde auf der ober seite schwarze schrauben und auf der unterseite silberne/edelstahl schrauben verwenden, oder du machst noch ein rotes logo auf die backplate , dann würden die roten schrauben das logo gut unterstreichen(ist nur schade das mann das schlecht sieht ,auser bei der untersten karte,könnte mann ja mit´n spiegel oder so machen  )

ps. könntest du nochn paar bilder rein stellen vom kompletten sys?


----------



## Lolm@n (16. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*

wiso sieht man es nicht die backplate schaut nacht oben


----------



## Zaucher (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Todesfall GTX480?*

Heute hab ich mal eine Graka zu Testzwecken eingebaut.
Alles angeschlossen und befüllt.
Rechner angemacht. Alle Lüfter drehen nur booten tut er nicht. 
Dachte ich mir ok, schau ich mal nochmal ob alles richtig angeschlossen ist.
Kippte den Rechner leicht und dann...wtf es lief Wasser aus.

Zuerst dachte ich es wäre das Mainboard, aber nach genauerem hinschauen lief es von der Graka übers Mainboard nach unten.
Also sofort wieder Wasser abgelassen, Graka ausgebaut und zerlegt.
Gleich nach der Demontage der Backplate viel mir auf dass diese nass ist.
Auf der anderen Seite hingegen nichts.
Wie kann denn das sein, dass auf der Seite der Backplate Wasser austritt.
Kann man die Graka noch retten?

Hab mal 2 Bilder gemacht....


Achja beim Booten Piepste es 2x kurz...











			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zøtac (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erster Todesfall GTX480?*

Alles was nass geworden ist backen, wennst glück hast ists kein Kurzschluss
//Edit:
Also, zum Backen:
Alle Kühler abmontieren, Mainboard Batterie raus und 1Std. bei 80°C !umluft! in den Ofen


----------



## Thunder206 (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erster Todesfall GTX480?*

lief das wasser raus als der rechner an war?
Wenn ja dann auf jedenfall die hardware in den Ofen um zu retten was zu retten ist


----------



## zettiii (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erster Todesfall GTX480?*

Tupf es erstmal mit tüchern ab, föhn es eine Weile und lass es 2 Tage trocknen. Dann kannst nochmal anschmeißen. Wenn dann nix geht kannst immernoch backen 
Stingray hatte auch grade Wasser auf seiner Graka. Er hats gemacht wie oben beschrieben und es geht ohne Probleme ( HD 5870).


----------



## Zaucher (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erster Todesfall GTX480?*

Rechner war aus als Wasser auslief.
Ich hab nur überhaupts kein Plan wie Wasser auf der Backplate Seite ist, wiederrum auf derGPU Seite nicht. Wo soll den da Bitte Wasser austreten?
Mir kam es so vor als wäre das Wasser aus dem Gewinde der Schrauben ausgeloffen.

Es ist wirklich nicht viel auf dem PCB. Vll. 2-3 Tropfen. Werde es wie schon vorgeschlagen zuerst mal mit dem Föhn drüber gehen.
Das mit dem Backen werd ich mal ausprobieren. Bau die Graka vorerst mal nicht wieder ein.

Danke für eure Tipps


----------



## zettiii (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erster Todesfall GTX480?*

Backen würde ich aber als "Notlösung" nehmen wenn nichts mehr geht 
Auf meiner 8800GTX war schon 4x Wasser, habs einfach geföhnt. In meinem Alten NT war auch 2x Wasser, auch geföhnt und alles geht


----------



## bundymania (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erster Todesfall GTX480?*

Hast du evtl. aus Versehen die 2 langen Schrauben in der Mitte eingesetzt und somit die vorhandenen Gewinde geweitet, sodass etwas Wasser austreten konnte ?


----------



## Zaucher (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erster Todesfall GTX480?*

@zettiii: ein bisschen hoffnung hab ich noch...

@bundy: die schrauben hab ich alle Richtig eingesetzt. Gewindegänge sind auch ok...

Hab mal das Blech von dem Kühler abgenommen un ein paar Bilder gemacht.
An den Stellen wo sich das Innenngewinde für die Schrauben befinden, scheint es trocken zu sein. Ich versteh die Welt nicht mehr.....

Hab die Bilder mal mit Absicht nicht verkleinert..


----------



## zettiii (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erster Todesfall GTX480?*

Ja wenn du sagst, dass nur ein paar Tropfen auf dem PCB waren, sollte alles gut werden 

Mach mal ein Bild mit sicht auf den Innenraum vom Rechner und makier mal wo das Wasser war, ich hab das noch nicht ganz geschnallt. Veilleicht ist es ja irgendwo heruntergetropft ?


----------



## Zaucher (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erster Todesfall GTX480?*

Ich habs mal versucht in Paint aufzuzeichnen wie das Wasser floss.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









So sieht es jetzt auch immoment aus. Der PC startet. Graka Kühler dreht hoch, jedoch Bootet er nicht. 
Wenn ich allerdings ein paar Minuten warte fährt er ganz normal hoch.
Wer kann mir helfen?

Vll. sollte ich das in einem extra Thread Thematisieren....


----------



## zettiii (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erster Todesfall GTX480?*

Vielleicht irgendwo anders Wasser ausgetreten ?
Und ich würde noch trocknen lassen, nachher machst du dir noch was kaputt


----------



## Sh00rdy (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erster Todesfall GTX480?*

schaut so aus als wäre vllt der obere anschluss nicht richtig dicht oder eingedreht/schlauch nicht richtig fest. Dann läuft die suppe am schwarzen anschlussblock entlang, unter die BP und am andren ende das MB runter..


----------



## Zaucher (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erster Todesfall GTX480?*

Der Mobo Kühler läuft ja so schon länger in meinem Sys. Die Anschlüsse waren alle gut angezogen.
Darum kann es fast nur von der Graka kommen. Nur hab ich kein Plan von wo.

Der PC läuft schon wieder, nur bootet er nicht, wenn ich jetzt einen Neustart machen würde. Erst wenn ich ihn ein paar Minuten stehen lasse.

Sollte ich noch nicht mit meinem PC weiter arbeiten?


----------



## Sh00rdy (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erster Todesfall GTX480?*

Sry, meinte mit oberen Anschluss die Graka- Tülle, die oben eingeschraubt ist ... also sozusagen von der oberen Grakatülle auf die Graka, unter die Backplate und weiter hinten runter zum Mainboard.

Das muss es eigtl. sein, da wasser vom Block selbst ja nicht auf die rückseite der Graka unter die BP laufen kann.. Schrauben zu fest halte ich auch für unwahrscheinlich .. der block ist echt massiv da drehste nix durch.


----------



## stephan-as-ice (17. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erster Todesfall GTX480?*

Lass mal weiter trocknen. Wennst ganz unsicher bist drehste mit dem Gewinde noch a bissl Dichtung mit rein. Ansonsten sollte es gut gehen, wenns NT UVP,OVP und Kurzschluss Schutz hat. Trotzdem man kann nie wissen.


----------



## Klutten (22. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erster Todesfall GTX480?*

Spam verbreiten dürft ihr gerne wo anders, aber nicht in diesem Tagebuch (und auch nicht im restlichen Foruim ) - also bitte...

5 Beiträge gelöscht.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (22. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*



ZÜNDELholz schrieb:


> Eine Dame in eine gepflegte und geschmackvoll eingerichtete Wohnung einladen  ,  hat schon was.


Kann schon sein, aber die Damen müssen mich halt nehmen wie ich bin. Und akzeptieren das ich nicht jede Woche neue Möbel oder Kleidung kaufe. 
Wer das nicht kann, kann auch wieder gehen, ganz einfach. 

Finde aber das war genug Offtipoc, bitte wieder zurück zum Thema.


----------



## Green.Tea (22. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erste Overlockingfragen*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Finde aber das war genug Offtipoc, bitte wieder zurück zum Thema.



echt keine tolle situation in der du da steckst, wäre ganz cool mal nen neues update von dir zu erfahren wies aussieht mit deiner hardware ! 

mfg


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (25. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erster Todesfall GTX480?*

Wie siehts denn nun aus??? Habe ein bissl den Faden verloren...


----------



## Own3r (25. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erster Todesfall GTX480?*

Würde mich jetzt auch interessieren, ob der PC wieder funktioniert!


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (25. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erster Todesfall GTX480?*

Jep mich auch...!


----------



## Zaucher (27. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->Erster Todesfall GTX480?*

Hello Again,

heute mal wieder ein Update. Da mir das ganze Profekt in den letzten Tagen mächtig auf den Sa.. ging, wollt ich heute frisch gestärkt angreifen.
Zum Glück kam dazu auch heute noch ein Paket, dass mich ziemlich glücklich macht.
Danke Martma 

Zur Frage ob die Graka wieder geht: Ka. 

Zunächst erst einmal die Graka mit schwarzen Schrauben.
Weiß noch nicht ob ich die orginal Schrauben des Abdeckbeches auch tauschen soll. Habs jetzt einfach mal getan.

Bilder Graka:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




TOP AGB:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (27. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->AGB da *freu**

Wow hammergeil mensch, schön das du wieder da bist...warum sehen die Kühler so andersfarbig aus??? haste die behandeln lassen oder ist dies das Licht???


----------



## Zaucher (27. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->AGB da *freu**

@$.Crackpipeboy.$: Danke....ne die Kühler sind schon noch vernickelt. Das Licht war ein bisschen blöde und mein Foto ist auch nicht gerade der beste


----------



## SchnickNick (27. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->AGB da *freu**

Der AGP sieht einfach TOP aus!!!!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (27. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->AGB da *freu**



Zaucher schrieb:


> @$.Crackpipeboy.$: Danke....ne die Kühler sind schon noch vernickelt. Das Licht war ein bisschen blöde und mein Foto ist auch nicht gerade der beste



Cool...mach schön weiter.


----------



## Green.Tea (27. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->AGB da *freu**



SchnickNick schrieb:


> Der AGP sieht einfach TOP aus!!!!



dem kann ich nichts hunzufügen außer :
wie stehts um deine graka ? 

mfg

EDIT: mit den schwarzen schrauben sehen die Grakas echt um einiges besser aus ! hoch


----------



## Own3r (27. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->AGB da *freu**

Die Schrauben sehen so besser aus! Den AGB finde ich auch gut!


----------



## Zaucher (28. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->AGB da *freu**

Danke für eure Kommentare 

@Green.Tea: Graka weiß ich nicht ob sie funktioniert. Da ich mit meiner PhysX Karte ala 9600 GT, COD MW2 flüssig zocken kann, hab ich keine Bedarf den jetztigen funktionierenden Kreislauf auf zu machen 

Jetzt geht erst mal der Deckel samt AGB zum Lasern. Hoffentlich dauert das nicht all zu lang.


----------



## zettiii (28. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->AGB da *freu**

Netter AGB ! Da hat Martma wieder tolle Arbeit geleistet.
Die Graka sieht sehr gut aus mit den neuen Schrauben ! Würd ich so lassen.

Sag bescheid, wenn du die eine wieder von den Toten holst  Na ja, vielleicht ist sie ja nichtmal tot


----------



## Zaucher (28. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->AGB da *freu**

@zetiii: werd ich machen..

In meinem Zimmer sieht es mittlerweile so schrecklich aus, ich kann gar nichts mehr finden. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Heute hab ich mal mein Gehäuse zerlegt. Nunja musste doch mehr Nieten aufmachen als geplant. Fails gab es einen, Bohrer abgerissen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Jetzt stellt sich die Frage: 

Soll ich die Aussparrung wirklich rauslasern lassen. Vll. schaut es mit dem Gitter gar nicht so schlecht aus. Was meint ihr?


AGB mit Gitter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bohrungen würd ich dann zuspachteln und dann drüber lackieren....


Ich kann das leider nicht bündig machen wie bei einem TJ07...

Vll.... habt ihr ein paar gute Ideeen


----------



## Ossiracer (28. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->AGB da *freu**

Ich würd die Lüftergitter rausmachen und dann Mesh reinmachen, sodass da komplett mesh ist und nicht nur da wo die Lüfter hingekommen wären.. Oder Plexi C:


----------



## SchnickNick (28. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->AGB da *freu**

ich würds so lassen und die löcher zuspachteln, dann vllt noch mit 4 led´s farblichen akzent setzen oder so...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (28. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->AGB da *freu**

Ach wenn ich am basteln bin, siehts in meinem Wohnzimmer genauso aus...alles halb so wild...


----------



## CheGuarana (29. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->AGB da *freu**

Der 666. Beitrag ... wenn das mal kein Zeichen ist. 

Das mit dem spachteln find ich unschön, ausserdem macht spachteln eine Menge Arbeit wenn man es richtig machen will.
Lass es so, passt doch.


----------



## boolands (27. September 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->AGB da *freu**

Passiert hier nichts mehr..?


----------



## SchnickNick (27. September 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->AGB da *freu**

hab ich mir auch schon gedacht


----------



## Zaucher (27. September 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->AGB da *freu**

das letzte mal als ich hier reinschrieb war vor knapp einem Monat. Würd ja gern weitermachen, doch mein Deckel ist immer noch beim Lasern. 3. Woche fängt an.

Zitat der Firma: "da wir solche kleinen Aufträge nicht mit Priorität fertigen"

Was aber auch klar ist. Bin froh dass ich überhaupts eine Firma gefunden habe, die mir das Lasern kann 
Hoffe aber, dass ich ihn diese Woche noch kriege...

Inzwischen wurde noch mal was kleines bei Nils geordet. Kann euch leider nicht mit Bildern füttern.


----------



## Janny (27. September 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->AGB da *freu**

Ein echt schönes Tagebuch, die Hardware ist echt überragend!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (28. September 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->AGB da *freu**

Mensch geht ja wenigstens bissl weiter...trete den in Hintern...will was sehen....


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->AGB da *freu**

Sry muss mal doppelposten aber wasn los???sind ja wieder paar Tage vergangen...


----------



## SchnickNick (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->AGB da *freu**

echt überhaupt nix mehr los hier oO
und das bei der tollen hardware


----------



## Zaucher (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->AGB da *freu**

Ich kann leider nicht weitermachen. Der Deckel sollte eig. letzte Woche fertig sein mit Lasern. Doch das war anscheinend nicht so.Ich schrieb die Firma am Freitag auch nochmal an ob der Deckel verschickt wurde. Hab bis heute keine Antwort erhalten. 4 Woche läuft an ohne dass ich was tuen kann


----------



## Green.Tea (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->AGB da *freu**



Zaucher schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nicht weitermachen. Der Deckel sollte eig. letzte Woche fertig sein mit Lasern. Doch das war anscheinend nicht so.Ich schrieb die Firma am Freitag auch nochmal an ob der Deckel verschickt wurde. Hab bis heute keine Antwort erhalten. 4 Woche läuft an ohne dass ich was tuen kann



das ist schade zu hören !
ich hoffe du bekommst so schnell wie möglich deinen Deckel 


mfg


----------



## Zaucher (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->AGB da *freu**

*Threadwiederrauskram*

Hab heute endlich meinen Deckel wieder bekommen. Begeistert mach ich den Karton auf. 
Und dann 

das erste was ich gesagt habe war....scheiß verf....... Stahl 
Das zweite Problem war, dass ich die Aussparrung anderst geplant hatte. Naja jetzt muss ich das beste daraus machen.

Durch die Wärmeeinwirkung des Lasers hat es den Deckel ganz schön verzogen. Außerdem ist die Kante des AGBs auf dem Deckel, anstatt drunter. 
Das sieht jetzt irgendwie alles ein bisschen komisch aus. 

Vll. sollt ich den AGB irgendwie schwarz machen. 
Naja seht selbst...

Für die ein oder andere Idee wäre ich sehr dankbar 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BENNQ (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->FAIL*

sieht jetz doch eigentlich ned soo schlecht aus der ausschnitt...
und ausserdem EVGA FTW !!!


----------



## skdiggy (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->FAIL*

also ich würds weiß lackieren aber sonst siehts top aus


----------



## jaLOL (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->FAIL*

Ach des is schei** das des sich verzogen hat 

woher hats du den agb??


----------



## Own3r (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->FAIL*

Sieht gut aus! Das mit dem AGB ist schade, aber jetzt kann man nichts mehr ändern.


----------



## reisball (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->FAIL*

Der AGB ist trotzdem ein Augenschmaus. Hoffe du bekommst die Probleme in den Griff.
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, müsste der AGB von Martma kommen.


----------



## Zaucher (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->FAIL*

@jaLOL: jop der AGB ist von martma

@all: hab mir heute mal schwarze, weiße und rote Klebefolie besorgt. Werd  den AGB damit bekleben. Vll. sieht ja eins von denen gut aus.
Ab morgen wird es dann jede Menge Bilder geben. Denn ich kann endlich mit dem Umzug beginnen


----------



## Green.Tea (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->FAIL*

moin,
ich kann reisball nur zustimmen der AGB ist ein echter augenschmaus. ich persöhnlich würde ihn so lassen ! aber trotzdemschade dass er sich so verzogen hat :S

mfg


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->FAIL*

Jetzt haste so viele Pleiten gehabt...das dich das doch auch nicht aufhalten sollte...du schaffst das...ich schaue zu!!!


----------



## Zaucher (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->FAIL*

So Bilder von gestern....heute gehts weiter mit basteln





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STER187 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->FAIL*

Aquero Blende eingeklebt? der ungenaue Ausschnitt auf dem Top? 
puhh ein paar Sachen wären da schon zu verbessern  (bzw. zu retten was zu retten is)

an sich aber gute Ideen, vor allem die HW ist spitze..

hoffe du bekommst das noch hin..

mfg
STER187


----------



## BENNQ (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->FAIL*

Sehr sehr schike Hardware


----------



## Zaucher (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->FAIL*

@STER187: ich hatte den Deckel ja extra beim Lasern, damit es sauber wird. Letzen endes hätte man es von Hand wahrscheinlich besser hingekriegt


----------



## bundymania (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->FAIL*

schöne Bastelbilder !


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->FAIL*

Hast da ja jetzt wieder 3 Karten...sind denn jetzt alle (wieder??) funktionsfähig???

Auf jeden Fall bleibe ich dranne...echt der Oberhammer!!!


----------



## Zaucher (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->FAIL*



bundymania schrieb:


> schöne Bastelbilder !





BENNQ schrieb:


> Sehr sehr schike Hardware



Danke 



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Hast da ja jetzt wieder 3 Karten...sind denn jetzt alle (wieder??) funktionsfähig???
> 
> Auf jeden Fall bleibe ich dranne...echt der Oberhammer!!!



Auch dir Danke. Ob die eine Graka noch funktioniert, kann ich leider nicht sagen. Hab diese bis Dato nicht testen können.


Hab gerade noch die hoffentlichen Letzen Bestellungen bei Aquatuning und Caseking getätigt. 

*Bild zu breit*


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->FAIL*

Ich kann dir jetzt schon sagen das es nicht die letzte Bestellung war......man vergisst immer etwas bzw denkt nicht an alles...aber mal gucken ich bleib drann!


----------



## Pumpi (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->FAIL*

Dein Top AGB sieht wirklich sehr gut aus !

Ärgerlich nur, das dein System erst zum Einsatz kommt wenn die GTX 580 draußen ist.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->FAIL*



Pumpi schrieb:


> Dein Top AGB sieht wirklich sehr gut aus !
> 
> Ärgerlich nur, das dein System erst zum Einsatz kommt wenn die GTX 580 draußen ist.



Ist doch total wurst...mit seinen Karten wird er richtig pornös abgehen können......die nächsten Jahre noch.


----------



## SchnickNick (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->FAIL*



Pumpi schrieb:


> Ärgerlich nur, das dein System erst zum Einsatz kommt wenn die GTX 580 draußen ist.


 
was is dass den für ein dummer kommentar?  
sorry, dass ich das etz als dumm bezeichne, tut mir auch ehrlichgesagt leid, aber anscheind is dir die power des sli gespanns nicht ganz bewusst 

überhaupt schon einen gedanken darüber zu verliehren neue karten zu kaufen wenn die gtx 580 drausen ist, ist völlig schwachsinnig! 
sogar wenn die gtx 580 ausläuft und vllt sogar es schon die "gtx 680" giebt braucht man eigentlich noch nicht darüber nachdenken


----------



## stephan-as-ice (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->FAIL*

Schöne Bilder. Die drei GTX sehen einfach umwerfend aus!


----------



## Zaucher (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch--->FAIL*



stephan-as-ice schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder. Die drei GTX sehen einfach umwerfend aus!



Danke



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Ich kann dir jetzt schon sagen das es nicht die letzte Bestellung war......man vergisst immer etwas bzw denkt nicht an alles...aber mal gucken ich bleib drann!



Das befürchte ich auch 


Heute kam das Paket von Caseking an mit meinen Anschlüssen und den beiden FlexLights.
Diese wurden oben an das Gehäuse hingeklebt. Damit der AGB schön beläuchtet wird.
Leider hat ich das Gefühl die Anschlüsse wären von 2. Hand. Ein paar hatten Kratzer an dem Logo.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass ich gar keine anderen SLI Verbinder bestellt habe.


----------



## computertod (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*



> Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass ich gar keine anderen SLI Verbinder bestellt habe.


da war doch noch was... 

wenn die Bitspopel dinger nur nicht so verhältnismäßig verdammt teuer wären, gut aussehen tun sie ja


----------



## Own3r (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

Sieht sehr cool aus! Echt respekt


----------



## Walt (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

sieht doch super aus Kommen noch Bilder von dem beleuchteten AGB?


----------



## Green.Tea (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

schick schick ^^ 
btw: habe ich was verpasst oder warum fehlt da nen ram riegel ? 

mfg


----------



## stephan-as-ice (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

Was machst mit dem Chipsatz für die Platten, lässt so oder baust das auch um? Evtl. Plexi Verkleidung?


----------



## Zaucher (1. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*



Own3r schrieb:


> Sieht sehr cool aus! Echt respekt



Danke 



Walt schrieb:


> sieht doch super aus Kommen noch Bilder von dem beleuchteten AGB?



jop, da werden auf jeden Fall noch welche kommen



Green.Tea schrieb:


> schick schick ^^
> btw: habe ich was verpasst oder warum fehlt da nen ram riegel ?
> 
> mfg



Danke, leider war 1 Riegel defekt. Musste ich wieder zurück schicken  



stephan-as-ice schrieb:


> Was machst mit dem Chipsatz für die Platten, lässt so oder baust das auch um? Evtl. Plexi Verkleidung?



hmmm...da hab ich noch gar nicht darüber nachgedacht. Aber da hast du recht. Da könnte man noch was machen. 


Gestern wurde zum ersten mal Befüllt. Ich konnte feststellen dass alles dicht ist. War eine große erleichterrung für mich.
Leider musste ich mal wieder festellen, dass noch einige Sachen fehlen.
Unter anderem SLI Verbinder von Bitspower.

Ich poste an der Stelle noch das Packet von Aquatuning. Deren Inhalt war:

-400mm AGB
-3x DP Ultra Rot...hat gerade so gereicht
-Koolance Kupplung

Bilder vom ganzen System werden noch kommen. So halb fertig kann ich es noch nicht zeigen.
Leichte Strömung im AGB kann man erkennen. Vll. werd ich da noch auf mehr Durchfluss setzen...ala 3x Laing D5....ne Spaß 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchnickNick (1. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

sieht doch auf jeden fall spitze aus


----------



## reisball (1. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

Ich will mehr Bilder vom AGB, ansonsten spitze.


----------



## kullerkäfer (1. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

boah ich bin neidisch^^
sieht sehr schön aus


----------



## SchnickNick (1. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

ne kleine abrechnung zum schluss würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## alex1028 (1. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

abo


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (3. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

Jawoll endlich gehts weiter------->PORNO PORNO PORNO...Hau rinn (bitte) will mehr sehen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

Ich frage mich wirklich ob dieser P jemals zum zocken genutzt wird. Oder ob daran immer gebastelt wird. 
Ja es sieht fertig, wenn er das jemals wird, sicher toll aus. Aber wenn man schon 3 GTX 480 hat will man die doch nutzen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (3. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wirklich ob dieser P jemals zum zocken genutzt wird. Oder ob daran immer gebastelt wird.
> Ja es sieht fertig, wenn er das jemals wird, sicher toll aus. Aber wenn man schon 3 GTX 480 hat will man die doch nutzen.



Wer sagt das er es nicht macht....


----------



## Zaucher (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*



reisball schrieb:


> Ich will mehr Bilder vom AGB, ansonsten spitze.



Werden auf jeden Fall noch kommen...



kullerkäfer schrieb:


> boah ich bin neidisch^^
> sieht sehr schön aus



Danke 



SchnickNick schrieb:


> ne kleine abrechnung zum schluss würde mich mal interessieren



Oha, lieber nicht 



alex1028 schrieb:


> abo



Danke 



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Jawoll endlich gehts weiter------->PORNO PORNO PORNO...Hau rinn (bitte) will mehr sehen.



Jo Danke, werd ich machen



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wirklich ob dieser P jemals zum zocken genutzt wird. Oder ob daran immer gebastelt wird.
> Ja es sieht fertig, wenn er das jemals wird, sicher toll aus. Aber wenn man schon 3 GTX 480 hat will man die doch nutzen.



Die 3x 480 sind schon lange im Betrieb keine Sorge...



Ich hab nochmal eine Bestellung bei HighFlow in den Niederlande eine Bestellung aufgegeben:

-4x laiing D5
-Viele Bitspower Teile ala SLI Verbinder
-Bitspower Top für die D5
-1 Meter Mastercleer clear

Mal schauen wenns da ist......


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

Also laufen alle 480er??? und sind nicht Defekt???


----------



## Leo. (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*



			
				$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:
			
		

> Also laufen alle 480er??? und sind nicht Defekt???





Zaucher schrieb:


> Die 3x 480 sind schon lange im Betrieb keine Sorge...



Um etwas in Betrieb nehmen zu können, muss es meiner Meinung nach auch funktionieren


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*



Leo. schrieb:


> Um etwas in Betrieb nehmen zu können, muss es meiner Meinung nach auch funktionieren



Bei meiner letzten Nachfrage wurde aber mit----><----geantwortet weil er sie nicht getestet hatte...wees jetzt nicht ob er sie getestet hat oder nur vermutet das sie laufen....


----------



## Zaucher (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Also laufen alle 480er??? und sind nicht Defekt???



Sry, jop genau, alle 3 Karten gehen wieder. Das Trocknen mit Föhn hats doch gebracht. 
Jetzt bin ich dann erstmal gespannt, was 4 Laiing D5 an Durchfluss herbringen 
Vll. schaft man ja die 600 Liter


----------



## Schelmiii (10. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

Schaltest du die in Reihe oder wie darf ich das verstehen?


----------



## ZeroToxin (11. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

normalerweise parallel
Aquatuning - Österreich - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-D5 Dual TOP G1/4 - Black Acetal EK Water Blocks EK-D5 Dual TOP G1/4 - Black Acetal 52156

hatte ich mit 2 D5 bereits am laufen, wobei mich die Leistung von 4 von den biestern intressiert.

*abo*


----------



## Leo. (11. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*



> Bei dieser Version werden 2 Laing D5 Pumpen in Reihe geschalten.



aus deinem Link 

Könnte mir aber echt schlecht vorstellen wie die leistung gewinnen soll, wenn du die parallel laufen lässt.

irgendwann müssen die kreisläufe ja wieder zusammenkommen, oder du macht gleich 2 eigene


----------



## Schelmiii (11. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

also bei der normalen laing is es so, dass bei dem DualLaing Deckel der Durchfluss annährend verdoppelt wird, wohingegen zwischen dual und tri laing kaum ein unterschied besteht. So glaub ich zumindest, habe ich es gehört. Und die 4 wird dann wohl garnix bringen. Aber es wär schon geil, wenn man den Duchfluss dadurch vervielfältigen könnte. Bei 4 D5 hätte man einen theoretischen Durchfluss von 6000l/h, des sind 100l die Minute, also mehr als 1 Liter in der Sekunde. Des sprengt ja alles. Aber gehen würde das nie, zumindest nicht mit 4 D5s. Und eigenlich reicht ja eine, mehr als 50 l die Stunde bringt kaum etwas an Temperaturdifferenz.


----------



## wirelessy (11. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

Schaltung in Reihe macht ja keinen Sinn, ein Quad ist ja auch keine 12 GHz schnell


----------



## Zaucher (12. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

Werd die Pumpen erst einmal in Reihe einbauen. Vll. später noch Parallel..
Hab heute die Versandbestätigung von HighFlow.nl erhalten. Wenn jetzt noch alles heile ankommt, kann ich den Laden nur empfehlen 

Hab hier mal noch nen Screenshot von meiner Bestellung gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So viel zum Thema letzte Bestellung 


Edit: OMG ich seh gerade dass ich das Aqua-Computer Double Protect Ultra in Orange statt rot bestellt habe.......


----------



## cami (12. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

Was für geile Sachen!
Ich drücke dir die Daumen dass die Bestellung schnell und ohne "äussere" einwirckungne bei dir ankommt.

Freue mich schon das Update zu sehen.

@ Das mit den Farben ist natürlich Ärgerlich. Ist da nichts mehr zu machen?


----------



## zøtac (12. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

Täuscht mich mein schlechtes Englisch oder willst du wirklich 4 Laing bestellen? :O
Sach ma willst du den Golfstrom umleiten?


----------



## Own3r (12. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

Was willst du denn mit 4 Laings?


----------



## sinthor4s (13. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

Es sind ja nicht einfach nur die "Standard"-Laing´s sondern die großen außergewöhnlichen... 
Was man damit anstellen will kann ich nicht mal mutmaßen  (zumindest nicht im PC)


----------



## stephan-as-ice (13. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

Verdammt, du hast echt vier Laing bestellt.. Egal was es ist, ich will es sehen! Viel Spaß beim weiteren Aufbau!


----------



## reisball (13. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

2 Kreisläufe a 2 Pumpen würde ich denken. Aber dann ohne Doppeldeckel würde keinen Sinn machen. Kläre uns auf!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

Er hat es einfach drauf und weiß wie man Sachen richtig macht...er geht total ab, und das finde icke SPITZE!


----------



## Lolm@n (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

kauf dir zwei Dual Deckel Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-D5 Dual TOP G1/4 - Black Acetal EK Water Blocks EK-D5 Dual TOP G1/4 - Black Acetal 52156
Da holst du viel mehr leistung raus 

MFG


----------



## Zaucher (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*



cami schrieb:


> Was für geile Sachen!
> Ich drücke dir die Daumen dass die Bestellung schnell und ohne "äussere" einwirckungne bei dir ankommt.
> 
> Freue mich schon das Update zu sehen.
> ...



Ja dass hoff ich auch. Hab mit GLS nicht all zu gute Erfahrungen 



zøtac schrieb:


> Sach ma willst du den Golfstrom umleiten?



Ja so ähnlich....falls es bei mir brennt muss ich auf jeden Fall nicht die Feuerwehr anrufen 



Own3r schrieb:


> Was willst du denn mit 4 Laings?



hmmm....keine Ahnung 



sinthor4s schrieb:


> Es sind ja nicht einfach nur die "Standard"-Laing´s sondern die großen außergewöhnlichen...
> Was man damit anstellen will kann ich nicht mal mutmaßen  (zumindest nicht im PC)



Was ich damit anstellen *amkopfkratz* achja, was großes Außergewöhnliches 



stephan-as-ice schrieb:


> Verdammt, du hast echt vier Laing bestellt.. Egal was es ist, ich will es sehen! Viel Spaß beim weiteren Aufbau!



Danke, Bilder kommen wenn die Bestellung eintrifft 



reisball schrieb:


> 2 Kreisläufe a 2 Pumpen würde ich denken. Aber dann ohne Doppeldeckel würde keinen Sinn machen. Kläre uns auf!





Lolm@n schrieb:


> kauf dir zwei Dual Deckel
> Da holst du viel mehr leistung raus
> 
> MFG



Zu Anfang werde ichs erst mal in Reihe betreiben. Dann schauen was der Durchfluss spricht ggf. später die Dualdeckel bestellen...



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Er hat es einfach drauf und weiß wie man Sachen richtig macht...er geht total ab, und das finde icke SPITZE!



Danke, mal schauen was als nächstes großes kommt


----------



## Schelmiii (14. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*



Zaucher schrieb:


> hmmm....keine Ahnung


Gute Einstellung, ich freu mich drauf


----------



## Zaucher (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

Heute kam die Bestellung, außer den schon erwähnten falschen Kühlflüssigkeit kam alles heile. Den Laden kann ich nur empfehlen, da werd ich öfters bestellen. 
Neben meiner Bestellung lag noch bei:

-T Shirt
-Tragetsche
-Kugelschreiber
-Taschenlampe mit Baterien
-Kitkat hmmmm lecker 
-schöne Aufkleber

Auch ein rießen Lob an GLS die diesmal wirklich extrem schnell waren.

Jetzt gehts los mit basteln...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PSP-Hacker (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

Ja dann viel spaß beim Zusammenbauen!! Sehr schöne sachen hast du da jetzt!


----------



## reisball (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

Krass, einfach nur krass. Wenn du magst, kannste mir 2 Pumpen abgeben .


----------



## SchnickNick (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

hammer nice


----------



## Own3r (16. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

Da kann ich dir auch nur viel Spaß beim Zusammenbau wünschen !


----------



## BENNQ (17. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

Richtig schöne Sachen haste da gekriegt  und damit wir auch was davon haben: Mach mehr BILDER  !!!^^

EDIT: nochn Tipp: es kann jetzt jeder deinen Namen sehen... wenn du das willst dann lass es wenn nicht tu das erste Bild wieder raus


----------



## Zaucher (19. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

Danke euch allen. Ist immer wieder schön zu lesen, dadurch macht es Spaß weiter zu basteln 

@BENNQ: Danke dir, Bild hab ich rausgenommen...

Ich hab nochmal 2 Bestellung getätigt 

Zum einen 2x Double Protect Ultra ROT 
und 4x Moddingkit Bitspower für D5. Hab mich für die Matt Version entschieden:

Wen es intressiert, hier der Link zum anguggen 

Somit kann ich in der kommenden Woche die Pumpen einbauen. 


Fürd dass, was ich jetzt für die 4 Pumpen ausgegeben habe, kann man sich ein wirklich sehr gute Komplett Wakü kaufen ......aber wayne


----------



## BENNQ (20. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

Naja ich mach auch immer Bilder von meinen Paketen... Aber man kann ja den Namen mit Paint übermalern... Nur so als Tipp


----------



## Zaucher (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

So endlich ist die Pumpenfamilie komplett. Jetzt kann der Umbau beginnen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orange619 (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

Jo leg los ich bin gespannt wie das aussieht. viel erfolg!


----------



## BENNQ (24. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

Vier pumpen  mach uns schön viele FOTOS!!!


----------



## Zaucher (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

So die erste Pumpe ist schon fertig umgebaut. Die anderen drei werd ich erst am Wochenende umschreuben..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seth0487 (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

Sieht schick aus das kleine Teil! Bin schon gespannt auf "in-work" Bilder


----------



## PSP-Hacker (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

Sieht echt spitze aus die Pumpe!!


----------



## Acid (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

Du möchtest die 4 Pumpen in einem System betreiben?


----------



## SchnickNick (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

also mit dem durchfluss kanns schomal keine probleme gehben


----------



## Dommerle (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

Wow! 4 Pumpen in einem System..! Respekt!


----------



## Raceface (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

Soviel lecker Bitspower-Parts 

Weiter so...


Raceface


----------



## Own3r (25. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

Super Pumpe!


----------



## Zaucher (27. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*

Danke euch allen...Hab heute alle 4 Pumpen umgebaut und jeweils die Stromkabel gesleevet.
Jetzt wird erst mal Wasser abgelassen und eingebaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchnickNick (27. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

HAMMER!


----------



## BENNQ (27. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Ja! Das ist es! Sehen echt super aus deine pumpen und Anschlüsse


----------



## shila92 (27. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Schicke Teile!


----------



## wrap-king (27. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

*sabber*^^
wie wärs mit schwarzen schrauben?
*mdp-c hust*


----------



## Acid (27. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*



Acid schrieb:


> Du möchtest die 4 Pumpen in einem System betreiben?




Frage wartet weiterhin auf beantwortung......


----------



## Trafalgar (27. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch---> Bitspower da*



Acid schrieb:


> Frage wartet weiterhin auf beantwortung......



Nein, er kauft 4 Pumpen, um sie uns zu zeigen und aus Spaß zu sleeven.


----------



## Zaucher (27. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Danke euch allen, schön das es so vielen gefällt...



wrap-king schrieb:


> *sabber*^^
> wie wärs mit schwarzen schrauben?
> *mdp-c hust*



jop, werden noch gegen schwaze getauscht...



Acid schrieb:


> Frage wartet weiterhin auf beantwortung......



Sry, ja die kommen alle in ein Sys, wird aber nicht bei 4 Pumpen bleiben 


Bin heute leider nicht mehr dazu gekommen die Pumpen zu verbauen. Wird dann hoffentlich morgen passieren, wenn es zeitlich hinhaut...


----------



## prost (27. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Schade dass ich das Projekt jetzt erst endeckt hab...
Aber 3 GTX480, ein Classified und 4 Laings 
einfach nur bekloppt aber irgendwie auch richtig geil 
[X]ABO!!


----------



## Acid (27. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

willst du auch getrennte kreisläufe machen, oder wirklich alle 4 pumpen in 1 kreislauf? Falls ja erkläre mir bitte den Sinn? 

Wie meinst es wird nicht bei 4 bleiben?


----------



## Gnome (27. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Göttlich deine D5's. Optisch der DDC völlig überlegen mit den Aufsätzen! Porno


----------



## kero81 (27. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Hehe, gibt es da einen Sinn? Würde mich aber auch mal interessieren ob die alle in einem Kreislauf arbeiten sollen.


----------



## wirelessy (27. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Das wäre so ziemlich das sinnloseste überhaupt.


----------



## Acid (27. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Es ist eben sogar gefährlich, da die Laings eine gewisst Last brauchen anders brennen sie durch. Z.b. muss eine Laing in einem Kreislauf mit mind. 1 Radi betrieben werden, um gewährleisten zu können das sie nicht durchbrennt. Also entweder du hast einen riesigen kreislauf oder ziemlich viel mut 

Sinnvoll von den Temperaturen ist es sicherlich auch nicht ich meine 2 D5 kann ich im entferntesten Sinn noch nachvollziehen... allerdings eine 3 oder sogar 4 bringt absolut keinen vorteil. Der Durchfluss erhöht sich vvl noch ganz leicht, die temperturen allerdings sinken da nicht mehr wirklich.

Aber warten wir mal auf Zaucher vvl hat er auch einen ganz anderen Plan welchen den Sinn diese Pumpen Armee erklärt.


----------



## ZeroToxin (28. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

hmm.. also mir hats mit 2 D5en mal n 16/10er Tygon Schlauch von meinen Perfect Seal Tüllen an einer 5870 geschleudert xD

Bin gespannt was 4 von denen anrichten


----------



## L.B. (28. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

So etwas wollte ich gerade auch anmerken. Schraubanschlüsse sind das Mindeste, was du einbauen kannst, sonst zerhaut es dir die gesamte Kühlung. 

Ansonsten sieht es schon echt gut aus.


----------



## ACDSee (28. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Hab das Thema jetzt von Anfang an durchgelesen und war vollig fasziniert. Sehr schickes Pojekt, mit sehr sehr viel Aufwand, individuell mit viel Hingabe.. und du hast zwischendrin enorm an Wissen über PC-Hardware zugelegt. Weiter so..

[x] ABO


----------



## ZeroToxin (28. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*



L.B. schrieb:


> So etwas wollte ich gerade auch anmerken. Schraubanschlüsse sind das Mindeste, was du einbauen kannst, sonst zerhaut es dir die gesamte Kühlung.
> 
> Ansonsten sieht es schon echt gut aus.



würde eher sagen er zerlegt sich damit die hardware selbst ^^

zum glück sind von den damaligen 3 5870igern, nur 2 mit wasser in kontakt gekommen.. dafür is mir mein P6T7 Supercomputer abgekratzt..

die grakas konnt ich dank der Backofen Methode retten. Laufen heute noch einwandfrei bei nem Kumpel von mir im System 

aber ich geb dir recht: Schraubanschlüsse sind hier schon fast pflicht!


----------



## stephan-as-ice (28. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Ich bin auch mal gespannt was du hier dann präsentieren wirst. Auf jeden Fall ist es ein sehr schönes und vor allem sauberes Projekt!​


----------



## Lolm@n (29. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

ihr übertreibt einwenig...
bei mehr als 2 D5's (oder 3) wird es nicht mal einen grossen Durchflussanstig geben den man kann nicht belibig mehr durchfluss erzeugen mit in reihe geschalteten D5's irgendwann ist schluss. Parallel betrieben bringt es vllt. noch ein wenig mehr aber auch das hat grenzen 


Edit: Immder diese Rechtschreibung 
MfG


----------



## sinthor4s (29. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Vielleicht hat er ja nen pool den er als agb und "radi" benutzen will xD


----------



## SchnickNick (30. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

warum pool? da reicht doch ne badewanne auch


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (30. November 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Kann immerwieder nur sagen PORNO!!! Vor allem kannst du die ganzen Pumpen schon als "Waschmaschine" nutzen soviel Power wie die haben....


----------



## Zaucher (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*



Acid schrieb:


> willst du auch getrennte kreisläufe machen, oder wirklich alle 4 pumpen in 1 kreislauf? Falls ja erkläre mir bitte den Sinn?
> 
> Wie meinst es wird nicht bei 4 bleiben?



Es kommen alle 4 Pumpen in einen Kreislauf das steht schon fest.
Und ja, es kommen noch welche dazu...



Gnome schrieb:


> Göttlich deine D5's. Optisch der DDC völlig überlegen mit den Aufsätzen! Porno



Danke...bin ganz deiner Meinung 



kero81 schrieb:


> Hehe, gibt es da einen Sinn? Würde mich aber auch mal interessieren ob die alle in einem Kreislauf arbeiten sollen.



Naja, Sinn gibt es eig. keinen 



wirelessy schrieb:


> Das wäre so ziemlich das sinnloseste überhaupt.



Wayne...



Acid schrieb:


> Es ist eben sogar gefährlich, da die Laings eine gewisst Last brauchen anders brennen sie durch. Z.b. muss eine Laing in einem Kreislauf mit mind. 1 Radi betrieben werden, um gewährleisten zu können das sie nicht durchbrennt. Also entweder du hast einen riesigen kreislauf oder ziemlich viel mut
> 
> Ich würd sagen ziemlich viel Mut. Aber ich denke nicht dass die Pumpen abrauchen werden...
> 
> ...



Ich erhoffe mir auch keine wircklich besseren Temps. Es macht einfach nur Spaß so viele in einem Sys zu betreiben 



ZeroToxin schrieb:


> hmm.. also mir hats mit 2 D5en mal n 16/10er Tygon Schlauch von meinen Perfect Seal Tüllen an einer 5870 geschleudert xD
> 
> Bin gespannt was 4 von denen anrichten



Dann hoff ich mal dass es bei mir nicht so ist...



ACDSee schrieb:


> Hab das Thema jetzt von Anfang an durchgelesen und war vollig fasziniert. Sehr schickes Pojekt, mit sehr sehr viel Aufwand, individuell mit viel Hingabe.. und du hast zwischendrin enorm an Wissen über PC-Hardware zugelegt. Weiter so..
> 
> [x] ABO



Dankeschön 



stephan-as-ice schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mal gespannt was du hier dann präsentieren wirst. Auf jeden Fall ist es ein sehr schönes und vor allem sauberes Projekt!​



Danke dir...immer schön zu höhren 



sinthor4s schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er ja nen pool den er als agb und "radi" benutzen will xD



Ja, so in der Art Pool 



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Kann immerwieder nur sagen PORNO!!! Vor allem kannst du die ganzen Pumpen schon als "Waschmaschine" nutzen soviel Power wie die haben....



Hehe genau, wenn ich mal auf einer Lan bin einfach mal Schlauch abziehen und duschen 


Nunja hab gestern die hässlichen SLI Verbinder mit Bitspower ausgetauscht und eine suboptimale Lösung für die D5s gefunden...

Vorher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nachher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STER187 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

uiuiui den schönen AGB wirds zreißen  bei so viel Pumpen-Krooooft


----------



## Zaucher (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*



STER187 schrieb:


> uiuiui den schönen AGB wirds zreißen  bei so viel Pumpen-Krooooft



das hoff ich mal nicht


----------



## orange619 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Alta sieht das hammer geil aus! Lass mich raten, du willst über dem mainboard nach links noch ein -zwei Pumpen einbaun.


----------



## BENNQ (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Jawohl!!! Das ist echt richtig geil!!! Aber wwo solln da noch ne Pumpe hin weil du ja gesagt hast es wird nicht bei vier bleiben?!


----------



## Schelmiii (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Hm, also 4 Pumpen ist wirklich verrückt. Aber wenns dir Spaß macht...
Bei 4 Pumen steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass deine Wakü ausfällt um ein vierfaches an, da wenn auch nur eine Pumpe kaputt geht, alle anderen die kaputte Pumpe sozusagen mit antreiben. Und außerdem laufen alle Pumpen mit kaum einem Widerstand im System, was deren Langlebigkeit weiter einschränkt. Aber naja, nicht umsonst sind wir hier im extreme Forum^^
Achso, und meiner meinung nach sehen die 4 Pumpen übereinander nicht besonders schön aus. Sieht mehr aus wie: "seht her, ich kann mir 4 Pumpen leisten, auch wenn sie keinen Sinn haben."
Aber das ist nur meine Meinung, solange du das gut findest, was du fabrizierst is ok.


----------



## BENNQ (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Ich glaub mit Schlauch drüber sieht's dann super aus!!


----------



## shila92 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Ui, wesentlich besser als vorher!  Und die Pumpen? Einfach nur


----------



## alex1028 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Wtf das mit den pumpen sieht genialst aus echt hammer aber warum hast du nur 2 Dominator Riegel drinne???


----------



## Trafalgar (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

sieht geil aus, aber 4 pumpen? wer geld scheißt... alter


----------



## Acid (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Mhh Geil aussehen tuts, das kann ich nicht bestreiten  Extrem Geil sogar!

Ich hab auch schon viel Geld ausgegeben wegen der Optik, somit wäre es unangebracht wenn ich großartig was dagegen sagen würde 

Ich würd sie halt so weit runterregeln wie nur möglich, also am besten so das sie gerade anlaufen! Sollte mit 4 Stück schon bei recht niedriger Spannung geschehen. 

Allerdings 2 weitere würd ich mir echt überlegen, weil da steigt die warscheinlichkeit das sie dir durchbrennen nochmal enorm an. Ich finde es so schon ziemlich Extrem wäre untertrieben.


----------



## Dr.House (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Ich hoffe du kannst den Durchfluss messen ,will endlich die 1000 Liter sehen 
Schätze mal eher ~700 L/h


----------



## Lolm@n (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Sorry ich habe bei den Diskussionen wegen kaufmod usw. immer gedacht das du dir einfach einen Geilen Pc zusammenstellen woltest doch das sieht jetzt wirklich so auswie du sagen möchtest, schaut her ich habe 4 D5's und hab nur für die pumpen 600€ jee bin ich cool (mach doch noch ein extra window für die laings)

und an die mods bitte nicht böse nehmen aber seibne meinung darf man noch kunt tun ?!

MfG


----------



## Semme (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*



Dr.House schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du kannst den Durchfluss messen ,will endlich die 1000 Liter sehen
> Schätze mal eher ~700 L/h



Das wird nie im Leben bis 700 gehen. Max. die Leistung die eine Laing bringt. Nur die Förderhöhe steigt eben. Mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## Lolm@n (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

die d5 hat schon eine Max. leistung von 1500L

jedoch denke ich im parallel betrieb kann man einiges mehr rausholen als in Reihe geschaltet

MfG


----------



## Acid (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*



Semme schrieb:


> Das wird nie im Leben bis 700 gehen. Max. die Leistung die eine Laing bringt. Nur die Förderhöhe steigt eben. Mehr aber auch nicht.




Das ist so genau Falsch! Die Förderhöhe steigt nicht bzw. nur sehr gering an, allerdings steigt der Durchfluss stark an! Ist ja logisch! 

700 denke ich auch nicht, würde mal auf ca 600l/h tippen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Ich bin einfach gespannt...


----------



## OCPerformance (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Also bei 2 D5 Pumpen in reihe mit der "EK Water Blocks EK-D5 Dual TOP G1/4" hat man ohne Widerstand fast 800l/h mit Widerstand gleich mal 600 l/h


----------



## ZeroToxin (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*



OCPerformance schrieb:


> Also bei 2 D5 Pumpen in reihe mit der "EK Water Blocks EK-D5 Dual TOP G1/4" hat man ohne Widerstand fast 800l/h mit Widerstand gleich mal 600 l/h



ich hatte mit 2 D5 mit dem EK Dual Deckel bei 3x 5870, CPU und MB + MoRa2 ca 250-300 l/h

also ich denke selbst mit 4 wirds vermutlich nicht über 550 gehn.

aber ich lass mich gern überraschen ^^
will die teile endlich in aktion sehn xD


----------



## Dr.House (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*



			
				Semme schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird nie im Leben bis 700 gehen. Max. die Leistung die eine Laing bringt. Nur die Förderhöhe steigt eben. Mehr aber auch nicht.



die D5 ist mit 1500 l/h angegeben, außerdem habe ich im Luxx schon mit 2 Pumpen und SLI die 420 l/h gesehen, deswegen denke ich die 600 mindestens sollten drin sein mit 4 Pumpen.

Es ist eine andere Frage ob es Sinn macht mit 4 Pumpen, steht aber auch nicht zur Disskusion hier.


----------



## OCPerformance (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*



ZeroToxin schrieb:


> ich hatte mit 2 D5 mit dem EK Dual Deckel bei 3x 5870, CPU und MB + MoRa2 ca 250-300 l/h
> 
> also ich denke selbst mit 4 wirds vermutlich nicht über 550 gehn.
> 
> ...




Kommt auf die Kühler drauf an. Ob oder ob nicht.


----------



## flix (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Echt sehr nette Teile hast du da, bin gespannt was du da an Durchfluss haben wirst.


----------



## Zaucher (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Danke euch allen...

1000 Liter wollte ich eig. schon schaffen. Vielleicht im Neujahr mit noch mehr schmackes 

gerade beim verschlauchen. Leider fehlen mir ein paar Anschlüsse...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BENNQ (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Sieht so echt sehr geil aus! Aber wieso is der eine Schlauch transparent ?


----------



## Zaucher (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Danke.....Der Schlauch ist transparent, damit man später das rote Wasser durchflitzen sieht.
Wenns gut kommt lass ichs so, ansonsten wird dieser dann auch wieder schwarz.


----------



## BENNQ (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Wasser? Man sieht doch höchstens Luftblasen... Aber wenn du rotes Wasser machst is es n guter Kontrast


----------



## Schelmiii (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Also man wird auf jedenfall seeeeehr viele Luftblasen durch den durchsichtigen schlau sehen. Denn die 4 Monsterpumpen werden so viel wasser aus dem AGB saugen (bei 600l/h wären das 170ml die SEKUNDE!!!!) das der AGB nicht nachkommt und sich nur noch ein gemisdch aus Luft und Wasser im Kreislauf befindet. Zumindest wäre das mal eine Vermutung/Prognose. Solltest du es aber tatsächlich schaffen, den Kühlkreis zu entlüften, dasnn sieht man in dem transparenten Schlauch nichts. Deswegen finde ich , du solltest den gleichen Schlauch nehmen wie auch im Rest vom Gehäuse.


----------



## Zaucher (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Danke für die Aufklährung.  Mal schauen wie es nachher aussieht. Wenn man nur Luftbläschen sieht, fliegt der Schlauch wieder raus.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Meine Fresse wasn geiler Pc...da fühl sogar ich...der nie kleckert sondern klotzt wie ein kleiner Junge...

Immer wieder einfach HAMMER!!!


----------



## Zaucher (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Meine Fresse wasn geiler Pc...da fühl sogar ich...der nie kleckert sondern klotzt wie ein kleiner Junge...
> 
> Immer wieder einfach HAMMER!!!



Danke dir ..

Schreib gerade von meinem iPhone aus. Grund liegt darin, dass der Pc nicht anspringt. Durchfluss lag zu dem Zeitpunkt bei sagenhaften 65 Liter...Respekt. Werd mal morgen bzw. Heute nochmal alles kontrollieren, weil jetzt hab ich definitiv keinen Bock mehr .


----------



## Schelmiii (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Vllt ne Pumpe flaschrum angeschlossen, das praktisch 3 Pumpen gegen eine kämpfen.


----------



## Zaucher (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*



Schelmiii schrieb:


> Vllt ne Pumpe flaschrum angeschlossen, das praktisch 3 Pumpen gegen eine kämpfen.



kann ich ausschließen. Ich hab keine Ahnung woran das liegt. Momentan zeigt das Aquaero einen Durchfluss von 230 Liter/h an, was definitiv zu wenig ist


----------



## Acid (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Durchflusssensor hast du richtig kalibriert? Pumpen alle auf max stehen? Kann man ja regeln...


----------



## Zaucher (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*



Acid schrieb:


> Durchflusssensor hast du richtig kalibriert? Pumpen alle auf max stehen? Kann man ja regeln...



Pumpen stehen alle auf max. Als Kalibrierwert hab ich 167 verwendet.

Anbei ein Screen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Welchen Durchflusssensor hast du? Falls Aquacomputer ist der Kalibrierwert 169.

Wie ists vom Gefühl her, bzw. Sprudel im Agb oder so? Schätzt du den durchfluss eher auf ka 400-500-600 l/h oder denkst du die 230l/h stimmen?


----------



## Zaucher (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Durchflusssensor ist der von Aquacomputer.

Vom Gefühl her denk ich mal nicht dass das 600 Liter/h sind.
Hab mal ein kleines Video gemacht.

klick mich


----------



## Acid (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Mhh ist natürlich schwer zu sagen... glaubs aber auch nicht, habe allerdings auch noch keine 600l/h gesehn 

Ich meine was kanns noch groß sein? hast du iwo Ein u. Auslass vertauscht? Am besten mal ein Bild reinstellen wo man alle Schläuche sieht.

Ansonsten kann eigl. nur noch irgendwas verstopft sein und somit den Durchfluss stark bremsen.

Edit: Hast du extern den Radi? Falls ja welchen? Und ganz wichtig nutzt du Schnellkupplungen? Ebenfalls mal überprüfen ob sicher alle pumpen auch an sind, und nicht 1 aus. Auch wurden sie 100% Richtig umgebaut, also keinen Fehler gemacht? Oder deckel zu fest angezogen...?


----------



## Zaucher (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

hmm vll. kann das andere Video etwas zu meiner Verschlauchung aufklähren.
Aber so viel wird das nicht ausmachen wenn ich Ein -und Auslass von der CPU z.N. vertauscht habe oder etwa schon?

Ich denke mal der Durchflusswert den es im Aquaero anzeigt, stimmt.

Hier das 2. Video

Klick mich nochmal


----------



## Schelmiii (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Vllt ist eine Pumpe durch so wenig arbeit schon verschmorrt. Dann hättest du vllt ganz am Anfang schon einen sehr guten durchfluss, bis ne Pumpe eben kaputt gegangen is. Ich könnt mir aber auch vorstellen, dass der Widerstand, den deine 5 Kühler den Pumpen bieten zu hoch ist. Durchfluss kann man ja nicht einfach mit der Pumpenanzahl steigern. Sprich, 2 Pumpen sind kaum schwächer als 4 Pumpen. Erklären kann man das dadurch, dass die Pumpe, die das Wasser vom AGB saugt, mit voller Kraft saugt, die Pumpe, die das Wasser wieder voll in den Kreislauf drückt mit Pumpen beschäftigt ist und folglich die 2 zwei Pumpen in der Mitte ohne Widerstand betrieben werden. Und mit 2 Pumpen auf 230l/h scheint mir realistisch. Vllt testest du es mal mit 2 Pumpen, bzw testest jede einzelne Pumpe durch. Oder erst 1, dann 2 dann 3 und dann eben 4. Und jedes mal Messen. Und da du da wohl Neuland betrittst, wäre das durhcaus mal interessant, wenn du das schön dokumentieren würdest.


----------



## Acid (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Es wäre eben auch mal interessant zu wissen, ob schnellkupplungen verbaut sind und welche.....


----------



## ZeroToxin (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

so wies aussieht 2 stück schnellkupplungen lt letztem gepostetem bild.

allerdings wundert mich das jetz sogar irgendwie nicht.
bin sogar der ansicht wie schelmiii, dass nur die erste und letzte wirklich was leisten und die mittleren auf "leerlauf" stehn.

wäre intressant wenns da n quad D5 deckel geben würde, aber ich glaub das müsste man mal bei AnfiTec oder so anfragen. 
denn n Dual D5 deckel bringt auch mehr leistung als 2 D5 inkl schlauch hintereinander stellen.

haben ja n sinn diese deckel


----------



## SchnickNick (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

wär es nicht sinnvoller die pumpen verteilt über den kreislauf zu verbauen als sofort hintereinander?  so hätt ichs zumindest gemacht  schaut aber verdammt geil aus


----------



## Lolm@n (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

jap auf dem letzten bild sieht man die schnellkuplungen was das erklären sollte ( zudem komt das hinzu was ZeroToxin sagte so arbeiten sicher nicht 4 pumpen auf voll last sonst mit 2 Dual deckeln arbeiten könnte auch schon besser sein  

MfG


----------



## Acid (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Dann mal noch bitte schreiben welche schnellkupplungen es genau sind, z.b. phobya bremsen den durchfluss um bis zu 70%!!!!

Desweiteren stimmt was schelmi sagt ebenfalls, alternativ könntest du die pumpen quer im gehäuse verteilen sprich an 4 verschiedenen stellen einsetzten. Oder zumindest 2 Dual Deckel kaufen und an 2 Stellen platzieren. Ich meine ich hätte letztens auch mal einen 3er deckel gesehn, bin aber nicht mehr sicher.

Wie gesagt 4 Pumpen sind alles andere als sinnvoll! Wir sagen das nicht aus Neid oder ähnlichem, sondern weil es physikalisch einfach kaum einen vorteil gegenüber 2 (was auch schon übertrieben ist) bringt.

Verkauf 2 der Pumpen und du hast ein super Wakü System.


----------



## Uter (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Wenn ich mich nicht verguckt habe, dann hast du den Ein- und Auslass des CPU-Kühlers vertauscht... 

Ach ja: Nettes System, auch wenn ich persönlich wenig von sowas halte.

PS: Du könntest u.U. auf ein paar Winkel verzichten.


----------



## OCPerformance (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Pumpen stehen alle auf max. Als Kalibrierwert hab ich 167 verwendet.
> 
> Anbei ein Screen:





Acid schrieb:


> Welchen Durchflusssensor hast du? Falls Aquacomputer ist der Kalibrierwert 169.
> 
> Wie ists vom Gefühl her, bzw. Sprudel im Agb oder so? Schätzt du den durchfluss eher auf ka 400-500-600 l/h oder denkst du die 230l/h stimmen?




Ganz einfach, angezeigt wird bis 7XX l/h glaub ich alles was da drüber ist, musst du dazu addieren. Schalt mal Pumpen ab dann fällt es unter die Magische Grenze.


----------



## Acid (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Ich sehe auf dem Pic gerade es sind Koolance Kupplungen, diese sollten den durchfluss nicht soo stark bremsen, aber wenn du extern nen Mora hast und 3way sli sind die 240l/h garnicht mal so unrealistisch, verteil die pumpen übers system dann wirst sicherlich 500 oder 600l/h erreichen, so wirds aber nicht möglich sein.


----------



## ZeroToxin (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

zusätzlich 90° winkel vermeiden falls möglich und anstatt 90° einfach 2x 45° winkel nutzen. hilft auch nochma n stück.


----------



## Dr.House (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Ach kommt, das passt nie im Leben, ich hatte mit 2 Laing 1T im Dual-Betrieb locker 200 L/h und das 
mit Mora 3 unterm Tisch (2 Meter Schlauch zusätzlich), 3-Way SLI @ Wakü, CPU und Board unter Wasser.

Welchen DFM hast du verbaut ?  Den richtigen Wert einstellen und gut.   Oder kann der DFM nicht so hohen Durchfluss messen vllt.

Also mindestens 350-400 L  müssen drin sein ...  ansonsten kannst du 2 Pumpen wieder ausbauen.


----------



## DAEF13 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Laufen die Pumpen denn auch auf ~4800U/min, oder sind sie gedrosselt?


----------



## Acid (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*



Dr.House schrieb:


> Ach kommt, das passt nie im Leben, ich hatte mit 2 Laing 1T im Dual-Betrieb locker 200 L/h und das
> mit Mora 3 unterm Tisch (2 Meter Schlauch zusätzlich), 3-Way SLI @ Wakü, CPU und Board unter Wasser.
> 
> Welchen DFM hast du verbaut ?  Den richtigen Wert einstellen und gut.   Oder kann der DFM nicht so hohen Durchfluss messen vllt.
> ...



Mit 2 Ja! Aber hast du mal versucht noch eine 3te direkt hinter die 2 zu setzen? Oder gar eine 4te? Wie bereits gesagt ich würde zumindest 2 der Pumpen mal im Kreislauf verteilen, zumindest zum testen, bin mir ziemlich sicher das du dann den gewünschten Durchfluss auch erreichst.

Der Aquacomputer zeigt bis 600l/h an glaube ich.


----------



## Zaucher (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*



Uter schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht verguckt habe, dann hast du den Ein- und Auslass des CPU-Kühlers vertauscht...
> 
> Ach ja: Nettes System, auch wenn ich persönlich wenig von sowas halte.
> 
> PS: Du könntest u.U. auf ein paar Winkel verzichten.



Danke für den Hinweis . Das stimmt da hab ich was verwechselt.



Acid schrieb:


> Ich sehe auf dem Pic gerade es sind Koolance Kupplungen, diese sollten den durchfluss nicht soo stark bremsen, aber wenn du extern nen Mora hast und 3way sli sind die 240l/h garnicht mal so unrealistisch, verteil die pumpen übers system dann wirst sicherlich 500 oder 600l/h erreichen, so wirds aber nicht möglich sein.



Jop momentan sind Koolance Kupplungen verbaut. Ich glaub trotzdem nicht das zwei weiter Pumpen den Durchfluss so arg bremsen. Ox1974 hatte im Luxx Forum mit 2 D5 400 Liter/h. 



Dr.House schrieb:


> Welchen DFM hast du verbaut ?  Den richtigen Wert einstellen und gut.   Oder kann der DFM nicht so hohen Durchfluss messen vllt.
> 
> Also mindestens 350-400 L  müssen drin sein ...  ansonsten kannst du 2 Pumpen wieder ausbauen.



DFM ist der von Aquacomputer verbaut. Wie schon geschrieben hatte einer im Nachbarforum mit 2 D5 400 Liter/h. Das würde bedeuten dass 2 weiter den Durchfluss halbieren und somit das Gegenteil bewirken.



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Laufen die Pumpen denn auch auf ~4800U/min, oder sind sie gedrosselt?



Pumpen laufen alle auf max...



Ich werd morgen alles nochmal zerlegen. Jede Pumpe zerlegen und einzeln Testen und alles in einer Excell Tabelle notieren. Dann kann man denk ich mal alles ausschließen was denkbar ist. Aber 230 Liter/h stimmt auf keinen Fall.....hoff ich mal 

Ansonsten wie ZeroToxin schon schrieb, bei anfitec nachfragen ob die mir einen Quad Deckel fertigen  was aber übertrieben viel kosten würde


----------



## Schelmiii (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben hatte einer im Nachbarforum mit 2 D5 400 Liter/h. Das würde bedeuten dass 2 weiter den Durchfluss halbieren und somit das Gegenteil bewirken.


Also das Gegenteil nicht, aber keine Verbesserung. Was für einen Widerstand hatte denn der im Nachbarforum? Ich vermute mal, keine 3 Grakakühler und andere fette Durchflussbremsen. Schau mal HIER, da ist eine gute erklärung, wieso die 2 Pumpen in der Mitte nichts bringen (außer Optik). Sprich, ob du 2 oder 4 Pumpen hast, der Durchfluss bleibt etwa gleich. 



Zaucher schrieb:


> Ich werd morgen alles nochmal zerlegen. Jede Pumpe zerlegen und einzeln Testen und alles in einer Excell Tabelle notieren. Dann kann man denk ich mal alles ausschließen was denkbar ist. Aber 230 Liter/h stimmt auf keinen Fall.....hoff ich mal


Ich vermute, wie oben schon beschrieben, dass du nichts finden wirst



Zaucher schrieb:


> Ansonsten wie ZeroToxin schon schrieb, bei anfitec nachfragen ob die mir einen Quad Deckel fertigen  was aber übertrieben viel kosten würde


Der Quad Deckel wird gegenüber Duallaing kaum mehr Durchfluss bringen. Besser wäre es, die Pumpen im System zu verteilen, also jeder Pumpe vor etwa gleich viel Widerstand einbinden. Das würde zumindest die Leistung maximieren. Aber an die Verschlauchung will ich da gar nicht denken

Edit: HIER noch ein Test verschiedener Deckel. Darunter auch der Vergleich einer Dual- mit Tripellaing. Der unterschied beträgt 20 %. Eine vierte Pumpe wird dann noch weniger zusatznutzen bringen. Mit der Triplelaing erreicht er 300l/h. Er hat 3 normale Laings eingesetzt, dafür nur nen CPU Kühler, nen 420 Radi und den DFM.


----------



## Acid (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

ich denke dafür hättest bei anfitec auch nicht viel mehr bezahlt als für die 4 bitspower.


----------



## Zaucher (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Hier ist das Tagebuch von dem besagten User.
Danke für die verlinkung zum Test, schau ich mir nachher noch an.

Im Sys verteilen klingt so einfach, wenns denn auch so wäre. Ob es letzen Endes wirklich stimmt mit den 230 Liter dann muss ich mir was überlegen.
Ich glaub immer noch stark daran dass das angezeigte nicht stimmt. Naja die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt. Morgen werd ich hoffentlich um einiges schlauer sein.


@Acid: Werde morgen mal bei anfitec nachfragen..


Achja....falls ich morgen nicht mehr on komme hab ich meinen kompletten PC in die Tonne geworfen


----------



## reisball (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Schreib mir dann ma bitte vorher ne PN, wo die Tonne genau steht!


----------



## Schelmiii (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Also im Sys verteilen würd ich auch nicht machen, würde nur hässlich aussehen. Und da die 4 Pumpen ja nur der Optik wegen drin sind, wäre es auch nicht sinnvoll.

Und auf dem Video von dir sieht es nach 230 l/h im AGB aus, womit der DFM nicht das Problem sein sollte.


----------



## Zaucher (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*



reisball schrieb:


> Schreib mir dann ma bitte vorher ne PN, wo die Tonne genau steht!



Da musst du aber schon mit einem LKW kommen. Der Hobel ist mörderschwer 

@Schelmiii: Jop der DFM stimmt, denk ich auch. Ich hoff nur dass ich morgen bessere Durchflusswerte posten kann


----------



## hirschi-94 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Kann es sein, dass der große AGB bremst? - wohl eher nicht!?

Ansonsten top Projekt.


----------



## Schelmiii (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Also das mit dem Durchfluss von dem User aus dem Nachbarforum macht mich jetzt dann doch stutzig. Der hat ja gerademal 2 Grakakühler weniger als du und fast doppelten Durchfluss. Strange?!?


----------



## Acid (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Also ich glaube das die Werte auch morgen nicht besser sein werden. Hättest du nur 2 Pumpen mit einem Dual Deckel wäre der Durchfluss warscheinlich auch nochmal ein gutes stück höher....

Allerdings wie schon die ganze zeit gesagt ist rein physikalisch keine steigerung mehr drinn, zumindest wenn du pumpen direkt hintereinander sitzen.

Klar im System verteilen würde ich auch nicht, ich würde dann eben nur 2 nehmen... wie von anfang an schon gesagt worden ist.

Wenn du morgen eh am bauen ist, tu mir doch mal den gefallen und setzt 2 pumpen hinter vor den mora. Somit müssen 2 das System betreiben und die andern zwei geben wieder vollen schub für den radi. Ich bin mir sicher der Durchfluss ist dann erheblich höher.


----------



## ox1974 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Hier ist das Tagebuch von dem besagten User.
> Danke für die verlinkung zum Test, schau ich mir nachher noch an.
> 
> Im Sys verteilen klingt so einfach, wenns denn auch so wäre. Ob es letzen Endes wirklich stimmt mit den 230 Liter dann muss ich mir was überlegen.
> ...


 



Also der besagte user iss auch hier unterwegs : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/101878-corsair-d800-max.html


----------



## Schelmiii (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Ich seh grad, dass der User gar keinen Mora in dem aufbau hat, in dem er 400 L/h erreicht. Das ist natürlich entscheident.



Acid schrieb:


> Also ich glaube das die Werte auch morgen nicht besser sein werden. Hättest du nur 2 Pumpen mit einem Dual Deckel wäre der Durchfluss warscheinlich auch nochmal ein gutes stück höher....


Warum sollte er mit 2 Pumpen schneller sein als mit 4? Wegen dem Dual Deckel oder weils dann nur 2 Pumpen wären?


----------



## Acid (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Wegen dem Dual deckel, ist aber reine spekulation... ich würde vermuten da wird die leistung der beiden pumpen optimierter übertragen.


----------



## ox1974 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*



Acid schrieb:


> Wegen dem Dual deckel, ist aber reine spekulation... ich würde vermuten da wird die leistung der beiden pumpen optimierter übertragen.


 
Totaler quatsch . 

Dual D5 tops sind lauter als zum bsp nen koolance single top .


----------



## Acid (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Dreht es sich irgendwo um die Lautstärke?


----------



## ox1974 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*



Acid schrieb:


> Dreht es sich irgendwo um die Lautstärke?


 

Bei mir auch ja ...


----------



## Acid (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Ja du bist aber nicht der Threadersteller? Was hat das denn jetzt mit dem eigentlichen Thema vom Durchfluss zu tun?


----------



## ox1974 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Also habe dual tops ausprobiert von ek und bp für die d5 , und sie waren lauter und meisst durchfluss schwächer als zb 2 koolance tops wenn auch nur 4-8 liter .

ps .. du vermutest und spekulierst ja nur  was hat das mit df zu tun ?


----------



## Acid (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Es war eine spekulation zu dem genannten Thema, somit habe ich das Thema denke ich nicht verfehlt....

aber wenn du sagst das die dual tops im durchfluss schlechter waren, hätte ich zwar nicht gedacht aber meine vermutung wurde wiederlegt...


----------



## ZeroToxin (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

die erfahrung die ox hier postet kann ich nicht bestätigen.

single koolance, sowie aquacomputer und ek top waren bei mir standard laings, sowie D5 um einiges langsamer als mit dual / tripple top.

desweiteren wäre mir von der lautstärke her selbst nix aufgefallen, aber das is ja wohl mehr subjektiv  außer ich hatte das glück und all meine Laings (grob geschätzt 15-20 DDCs und 10-12 D5en) waren alle sehr sehr leise.

BTT: regel mal die 3. und 4. pumpe komplett runter und nur die ersten 2 rauf. und mach das dann immer abwechselnd. somit kannste wohl eher feststellen ob eine der pumpen entweder den geist aufgegeben hat, oder bei wievielen pumpen es ne steigerung gibt und ab welcher keine steigerung mehr zu erkennen is.

sprich: einfach mal 3 stück abdrehn und die 4. laufen lassen.


----------



## Acid (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*



ZeroToxin schrieb:


> die erfahrung die ox hier postet kann ich nicht bestätigen.
> 
> single koolance, sowie aquacomputer und ek top waren bei mir standard laings, sowie D5 um einiges langsamer als mit dual / tripple top.
> 
> desweiteren wäre mir von der lautstärke her selbst nix aufgefallen, aber das is ja wohl mehr subjektiv  außer ich hatte das glück und all meine Laings (grob geschätzt 15-20 DDCs und 10-12 D5en) waren alle sehr sehr leise.



Dacht ich mir


----------



## Zaucher (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Also kleiner Zwischenstand:

Alle Angaben beziehen sich auf höchster Stufe der D5 Pumpen:
Gemessen wurde mit Aquaero und DFM von Aquacomputer...
Kalibrierwert 169

Nur 1 Pumpe im Kreislauf:.......      49 Liter/h
Bei 2 Pumpen........                    100 Liter/h
Bei 2 Pumpen wo nur die 1. läuft:..47 Liter/h
Bei 2 Pumpen wo nur die 2. läuft:..48 Liter/h

Und nun?
Welche Messungen wären noch intressant?


----------



## wirelessy (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Das ist würde ich sagen zu wenig.


----------



## Schelmiii (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Jo, denk auch das das viel zu wenig ist. Da muss irgendwo im System ne Bremse drin sein. Vllt ein geknickter Schlauch oder verstopfte Kühlerstrukturen. Interessant ist aber, dass die ausgeschaltene Pumpe den Durchfluss nur um 2-3 Liter bremst.


----------



## Acid (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

dann ist dein System definitiv irgendwo verstopft. 49l mit 1 pumpe ist viel zu wenig kann nicht sein. Cpu Kühler mal reinigen, sammelt sich oft dreck an.......


----------



## Zaucher (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

jo ich denke auch dass irgendwo dreck im Sys drinnen ist. Vll. im CPU Kühler...Was aber auch noch sein kann ist dass die Schnellkupplungen defekt sind und nicht genügend Wasser durchlassen.
Weil 49 Liter sind defintiv nicht normal.

Vll. wird dass doch noch was mit den 600 Litern


----------



## Acid (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Mhh was sollte da Großartig defekt sein, du solltest dir mal einen Tag zeit nehmen und das Sys komplett zerlegen, reinigen. Vor dem Zusammenbau die Pumpen mit einigen Kühlern Testen. Und alles wieder passend zusammenbauen.

Könnte natürlich auch an den Pumpen liegen, das du diese eventuell falsch zusammengeschraubt hast....


----------



## Zaucher (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Hab jetzt CPU Kühler zerlegt und gereinigt. Danach Kupplungen abgeschraubt und ohne Top AGB und ohne Kupplungen mit einem 400mm AGB und einer D5 alles miteinander Verschlaucht.
Befüllt und entlüftet. Aktueller Durchflusswert laut DFM: 34,74 Liter bei max. Power der Pumpe


----------



## Own3r (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Da stimmt doch irgendwas nicht ! Irgendwas bremst...


----------



## SaKuL (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Pumpen geschrottet? Ich weiß nicht, ob das schonmal in Erwägung gezogen wurde, aber nach dem ich hier des öfteren mal kurz vorbei geschaut hab klingt es für mich plausibel.


----------



## Zaucher (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Hab mal nur AGB, Pumpe und DFM in einen Kreislauf angschlossen mit der gleichen Pumpe die vorher im kompletten Kreislauf nur die 35 Liter geschafft hat.

Aquaero hat darauf hin 430 Liter anzeigt. Das Wasser im AGB hat gekocht.

Nun gut Pumpe scheint zu funktionieren. Was nun?


----------



## Dr.House (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Nimm die Kupplungen raus, und/oder check alles im Kreislauf durch, irgendwo ist ne Mordsbremse drin.

Würde sagen alles zerlegen und alle Anschlüße kontrolieren !


----------



## Dukex2 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*



> irgendwo ist ne Mordsbremse drin.


...und das ist noch harmlos ausgedrückt...

Quad Laing D5 -> FAIL
Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein...


----------



## Acid (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Wie es dr. house schon sagt, alles durchprobieren irgendwas muss derb verstopft oder defekt sein! Sagte ich ja schon einige male...


----------



## Zaucher (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Hab alle Pumpen getestet, jeder dieser Pumpen hatte 420 Liter. Jetzt hab ich vor dem Eingang der Pumpe eine Kupplung eingebaut und nach dem Ausgang der Pumpe.
Aufbau sah wie folgt aus.
Pumpe--->Kupplung--->DFM---->AGB---->Kupplung---->Pumpe.

Hatte von den vorherigen 420 Liter nur noch 300 Liter. Bremsen die Koolance Kupplungen so brutal?


----------



## Acid (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

120liter sind sicherlich etwas viel, bei mir waren es ohne kupplungen ca 110 und mit ca 80.

Ich schätze 10-20%. Na dann lass doch die Kupplungen einfach mal weg, und teste wie es sich dann verhält. Hast du ohne Kupplungen 600l/h was ich zwar bezweifle liegt es daran.


----------



## Zaucher (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Ich werd jetzt nochmal alles einbauen. Hab vorhin 3 Pumpen mit DFM und Kupplungen getestet. Dabei waren es nur noch 400 Liter. Das heißt nur 100 Liter mehr wie mit einer D5. Wobei ich da wieder denke dass der DFM nicht mehr anzeigen kann.


----------



## Acid (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Doch kann er


----------



## Zaucher (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Klasse...alles wieder angeschlossen, diesmal ohne Kupplungen...laut DFM 155 Liter.

Ich geb mir gleich die Kugel bzw. ich bin raus


----------



## Acid (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Du hast wie gesagt definitiv eine sehr starke bremse im System. 

Geh halt mal hin und schau die alle Komponenten an, Cpu Kühler hast du ja schon gereinigt somit fällt dieser weg. Welche komponenten kommen noch in Frage? Radi? Graka kühler? 

Betreib die pumpen mal nur mit radi und graka kühler, ist der durchfluss dann auch noch nicht besser, teste radi einzeln,... dann weißt du doch was sache ist.

Ich hätte das alles an einem Tag gecheckt, weiß garnicht was du solange machst xD *nicht böße gemeint`*


----------



## Zaucher (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Joa hätte ich den ganzen Tag Zeit  wäre ich jetzt auch schlauer. Nur ist halt da das blöde Wort wo mit A anfängt und mit rbeiten aufhöhrt.

Naja ich muss ich wohl morgen nochmal ran...


----------



## Zaucher (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Hab mal nur mit Mora, alle 4 Pumpen und AGB getestet. Dabei kamen 270 Liter zusammen.
Dabei hab ich 2 Videos gemacht. Einmal höhrt man die Lautstärke der Pumpen + dass sich der Ton immer für ein paar Sekunden ändert. Das höhrt man sehr gut beim Übergang 22 sec-24 sec......und 41 sec-43 sec....ziehen da die Pumpen immer wieder Luft?

YouTube - Quad Laing D5

Das andere Video ist nu der AGB zu sehen beim einschalten der Pumpen..

YouTube - Quad laing D5


----------



## Walt (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Also ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie laut die normalerweise sind, aber für mich hört sich das nach Luft in den Pumpen an.
Vll liegts daran...


----------



## Acid (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Mhh du kannst ja im AGB schön erkennen das sobald du die pumpen einschaltest das Wasser voll mit Luftblasen ist. Ich würde einfach mal einen Schwamm oder so reinmachen, das die Pumpen immer wieder Luft ziehen ist ja auch zu hören. 

Könntest du mal bitte 1 Pumpe mit Mora und Agb testen? Wie viel liter du da bekommst, wenn möglich auch noch 2 Testen. Würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Zaucher (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*



Acid schrieb:


> Mhh du kannst ja im AGB schön erkennen das sobald du die pumpen einschaltest das Wasser voll mit Luftblasen ist. Ich würde einfach mal einen Schwamm oder so reinmachen, das die Pumpen immer wieder Luft ziehen ist ja auch zu hören.
> 
> Könntest du mal bitte 1 Pumpe mit Mora und Agb testen? Wie viel liter du da bekommst, wenn möglich auch noch 2 Testen. Würde mich interessieren.


 
Kann ich da einfach nen Stück Schwamm in den AGB legen?

Eine Pumpe mit Mora kann ich gerne für dich testen


----------



## Acid (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Ehm so ja ein Grobporiger, sowas eben Kreisrund im Durchmesser vom Agb ausschneiden, oder mal versuchen bei dem AGB kommt das Wasser ja über ein kleines Rohr rein wenn du da einfach ein kleines stück *schwamm* davormachst.


----------



## Zaucher (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Also gerade vorhin wie versprochen 1 Pumpe mit Mora und AGB 210 Liter.

Das größte Problem bei 4 Pumpen ist das entlüften. Eine von 4 zieht immer Luft. Das höhrt man ganz deutlich am Ton. Wie kann ich denn dass am besten machen. Ich krieg die Pumpen nicht mal beim einfachsten Kreislauf ala Mora, AGB und Pumpen zum entlüften


----------



## Acid (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Genau das habe ich mir nämlich gedacht! Somit liegt es nicht am Radiator sondern Definitiv an den Pumpen.

Wie gesagt die einfachste möglichkeit ist sicherlich die Pumpen im System zu verteilen mit 2 Dual Deckel würde es eventuell auch garnicht so schlecht aussehen.

Du kannst sie ja auch quasi da plaziert lassen vvl reicht es schon wenn du von 2pumpen zu den grakas gehst und danach wieder zu 2, müsstest du mal ausprobieren, von der verschlauchung halt nicht so schick.

Zum entlüften würde ich es mal so versuchen:

3Pumpen aus, 1 auf die 2 oder 3 Stufe, und nach und nach immer eine dazu schalten aber nicht auf volle leistung. Allerdings ist es eventuell sogar unmöglich das System mit 4 in Reihe geschalteten D5 Ordentlich zu betreiben, wie die anderen schon sagten die 2 Pumpen in der mitte bringen halt einfach nichts.


----------



## Zaucher (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Ja Ja ich seh es schon kommen...ich brauch ein größeres Gehäuse^^
Damit könnte man wohl das max. aus den Pumpen raushohlen.

Das entlüften hat geklappt mit deinem Vorschlag. Danke dafür.
Momentaner Zwischenstand.....2 D5 ohne Kupplung 66 Liter.

Alibi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Okai dann geh jetzt mal hin und teste das ganze mit 1 D5, hast du dann so 150-200l/h kann man verstopfung oder durchflussbremse seitens der hw ausschließen und es ist komplett auf die pumpen zurückzuführen. Wenn das mal klar ist können wir an einer Lösung arbeiten


----------



## Schelmiii (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Hast du jetzt eigentlich alle Teile mal einzel getestet? Also AGB > Pumpe > Kühler > DFM ???


----------



## Lolm@n (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

auch die Grakas würde ich mal einzel testen 

MfG


----------



## watercooled (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Genau, so kannst du das fehlerhafte Teil genau bestimmen. 

mfg


----------



## Zaucher (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Am Wochenende werden noch die Graka  Kühler gereinigt. Hab von Bundymania noch einen anderen Deckel für die D5 ordern können. Somit kann ich die Deckel miteinander vergleichen. Es handelt sich um diesen hier.

Was anstehen wird ist wohl ein Gehäusewechsel. Schweren Herzens werd ich mich vermutlich von meinem Obsidian trennen.
Warum das Ganze?......Nunja es ist einfach der Platz. Für meine Zukunftspläne ist zu wenig Platz im jetzigen Gehäuse vorhanden.
Das heißt es kommt was ganz großes her, was noch halbwegs Lantauglich ist.


----------



## BENNQ (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Naja dein mod ist ja eher nicht auf das gehäuse fokosiert also is es find ich ok... Wenn du kein platzt mehr hast bin ich jeder zeit bereit es dir zu "lagern" ^^


----------



## Udel0272 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Ein extremer vorschlag von mir währe bei AnFi-Tec anzufragen ob er dir n Quad deckel bauen würde


----------



## Zaucher (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*



Udel0272 schrieb:


> Ein extremer vorschlag von mir währe bei AnFi-Tec anzufragen ob er dir n Quad deckel bauen würde



Hab ich schon vor ein paar Tagen, leider keine Antwort bekommen.

Hab jetzt ein anderes Problem:


Folgendes Szenario gerade eben passiert. Wollte eben eine Runde Black Ops zocken. Auf einmal bekam ich Grafikfehler. Kurz danach fuhr mein Pc runter. Danach Neustart gemacht. Pc runter. Daraufhin Neustart gemacht. Pc fuhr hoch bis zum Desktop. Doch der Bildschirm wurde immer kurz schwarz. Nach ein paar Sekunden startete der Pc neu. Jetzt freezt er immer beim Willkommen. Sieht nach Kaputter Graka aus oder?

Im abgesicherten Modus fährt der Pc ganz normal hoch.


----------



## Schelmiii (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Wenn er im abgesicherten Modus normal läuft, sieht das mehr nach Treiber/Softwareproblem aus. Könnt aber auch Überhitzung sein.


----------



## Zaucher (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Ich installier gerade den neuesten Treiber drauf. Schaut gut aus. Von was kommt das, dass es den Treiber zerschießt. Wurde das durch Black Ops ausgelöst?


----------



## Schelmiii (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

KA, aber ich hab auch als solche Probleme. Black Ops halt ich aber für unrealistisch. Vllt kannst du ja mal die Systemwiederherstellugn probieren.


----------



## Ossiracer (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Also ich persönlich halte BO als Fehlerquelle für nicht mal soo unrealistisch... hab nach der Installation von BO auch übelste Probleme gehabt.. ging soweit dass ich Windows neu installiert hab.. Was leider nichts gebracht hat. Wollte immernoch nicht richtig arbeiten.. vom game auffen Desk ging 2mal gut, dann Freeze und nach reset kam immer die systemstartreparatur und datenträgerkonsistenzprüfung... ich formatier die platten nächste woche und am 25. kommt dann noch wakü rein.. dann sollt wieder alles laufen..

@Zaucher: Wie wärs mit nem Yeong Yang servercube? wiegen zwar gut 18kg, aber was ein echter lanler is weiß sich zu helfen (lassen) c:


----------



## Zaucher (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Hab einen extra Thread aufgemacht, wegen meinem Graka Problem.

Hier der Link.

@Ossiracer:Yeong Yang hatte ich auch schon angeschaut. Allerdings hab ich schon was anderes im Auge. Geht Richtung Lian Li


----------



## Atrox (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Schönes Project wäre beschissen wenn jetzt was defekt wäre 
aber die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Acid (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Meiner Meinung nach wäre ein Mountain Mod hier absolut passend  Klicken


----------



## Own3r (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Das Problem mit der Grafikkarte ist sicher ein Treiber Problem. Du wirst das schon lösen.


----------



## Zaucher (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Leider muss ich heute feststellen, dass sich von heute auf morgen alles ändern kann
Hab einen Todesfall in meiner Grafikartenfamilie. Sie ist soeben in den Grakahimmel aufgestiegen.
Aber Evga wird sie hoffentlich wieder zur Erde zurückbringen.

Diese Bilder wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten
Mit einer Graka und einer D5...100 Liter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achja...die Bilder stammen von unterschiedlichen Grafikkarten...


----------



## ZeroToxin (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

backofen...

wirkt wunder


----------



## Gnome (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Umtauschen...

bringt dir kostenlos bei EVGA ne neue @ ZeroToxin .


----------



## Trafalgar (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Rookie hier, was genau ist mit der Grafikkarte kaputt? Ich sehe, dass es unnormal aussieht, aber wo genau liegt der Fehler?


----------



## ZeroToxin (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

ich weiß. deshalb nutzte ich ab meinem zwischenfall mit wasser auf graka auch nur noch EVGAs 

allerdings hatte ich irgendwo mal gelesen dass möglichst keine sichtbaren wasserflecken auf dem PCB sein sollten 
nur als hinweis

edit: könnte mir vorstellen, dass entweder ein anschluss nich dicht war, schlauch abgerutscht ist, oder irgendwo ne dichtung ne macke hatte. passierte mir auch hin und wieder xD


----------



## Zaucher (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Ähmm...die Bilder beziehen sich nicht auf die Defekte Karte. Warum die Karte kaputt ging kann ich nicht sagen. Es ist auf jeden Fall kein Wasser ausgeloffen. Da bin ich mir 100% sicher.

Die Bilder sollten die Katastrophale Durchflusswerte begründen. 

Case wurde ausgesucht. Es wird auf jeden Fall ein Lian Li werden mit richtig viel Platz^^


----------



## STSLeon (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Da ist gut Dreck drin, sah der Kühler bei allen Karten so aus? Den CPU Kühler würde ich auch gleich nochmal reinigen


----------



## Lolm@n (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Case wurde ausgesucht. Es wird auf jeden Fall ein Lian Li werden mit richtig viel Platz^^



Kann nur eins sein V2120


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

also ich finds bis jetzt mega geil ich weiß nich was da son paar leute am rumflamen waren wie kacke es doch wäre also *top*


----------



## Schelmiii (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*



fr3d3ric02 schrieb:


> also ich finds bis jetzt mega geil ich weiß nich was da son paar leute am rumflamen waren wie kacke es doch wäre also *top*


Also diese paar Leute haben eigentlich nur geflamed, dass die Pumpen leistungstechnisch keinen Effekt haben (im gegensatz zu den Grakas^^). Und wie es sich herrausgestellt hat, hatten sie auch nicht ganz unrecht. Aber genau kann man das ja jetzt noch nicht sagen, weil er irgendeine riesige Durchflussbremse im Sys hat.


----------



## Zaucher (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*



STSLeon schrieb:


> Da ist gut Dreck drin, sah der Kühler bei allen Karten so aus? Den CPU Kühler würde ich auch gleich nochmal reinigen



Jop, war bei allen Grakas etwa gleich viel vorhanden.



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Kann nur eins sein V2120



Nein nicht ganz....es ist viel größer 



fr3d3ric02 schrieb:


> also ich finds bis jetzt mega geil ich weiß nich was da son paar leute am rumflamen waren wie kacke es doch wäre also *top*



Danke dir 



Schelmiii schrieb:


> Und wie es sich herrausgestellt hat, hatten sie auch nicht ganz unrecht. Aber genau kann man das ja jetzt noch nicht sagen, weil er irgendeine riesige Durchflussbremse im Sys hat.



Mal schauen. Hab jetzt mit 2 Pumpen wobei eine aus ist 100 Liter. Allerdings auch nur mit einer Graka und keinen Schnellkupplungen.



Hab heute eine nette Lieferrung von Bundymania erhalten zum Testen.

Alphacool vs. Bitspower




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BENNQ (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Die bitspower sind viel geiler !!!


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

 das war jetzt ein Missverständnis ich hab um erlich zu sein nur die ersten 50seiten gelesen und die letzten beiden ich meinte mehr das am Anfang wo es darum gIng ob du Ahnung hast oder nicht  zu den pumpen muss ich sagen 4stück sind schon etwas op


----------



## Lolm@n (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

nächster Versuch: LianLi B343 (gehts noch grösser  )

wobei wenn man das V2120 in echt sh sieht man erst wie riesig es ist es ist noch ein gutes stück grösser als das Obsidian 

MfG


----------



## Own3r (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Schade um die Grafikkarte, hoffentlich bekommst du eine Neue


----------



## Zaucher (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*



fr3d3ric02 schrieb:


> 4stück sind schon etwas op



Ja mei 



Lolm@n schrieb:


> nächster Versuch: LianLi B343 (gehts noch grösser  )



Du hast es erraten  kriegst nen Keks 



Own3r schrieb:


> Schade um die Grafikkarte, hoffentlich bekommst du eine Neue



Jop hoff ich auch 



Ok da es erraten wurde hier ein kleines Review wer nicht weiß um was es geht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BENNQ (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Schick! Aber wozu ist das doppelt ? Ich seh da kein grund dafür...


----------



## SchnickNick (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

sind das 18 5 1/2" schächte? 
voll das raubkopierer gehäuse 
etz aber spaß mal bei seite, sieht schomal gut aus!


----------



## Acid (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Mir gefällt das Gehäuse absolut nicht! Warum kein Mountain Mod? Diese haben wesentlich bessere Aufteilung, sind auf eine Wakü ausgelegt und kosten auch nicht mehr? Und letztendlich sehen sie tausend mal besser aus.

Und unten noch die Rollen sie irgendwie aus wie eine Holzkiste in der was Gelagert wird, oder so ein viereckiger hocker  Aber muss ja dir gefallen, ist nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Lolm@n (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Du weisst die Messlatte zu dem Case ist sehr hoch 

Denn es gibt bereits folgendes:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/53652-tagebuch-lianli-b343-st170-mit-wakue.html

Also zeig was du kannst (wiso wechselst du eigentlich?)

MfG


----------



## OCPerformance (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*



BENNQ schrieb:


> Die bitspower sind viel geiler !!!




Mich würde eher interessieren welcher von beiden besser ist ob Bitspower oder der von Alphacool


----------



## Gnome (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Göttlich! Endlich mal einer mit nem B343! Bin gespannt, was folgt. Bisher sind Nils und HolstenDose die einzigsten, die sich jemals ans B343 gewagt haben. Hut ab - wenn das gut wird, gibts nen Keks 

Mountain Mods turnen mich jetzt nicht so an, weil jedes MM durchn eckliges Window versaut is...

@ Lolman: Wieso Messlatte? Hier gehts doch nicht darum, anderen zu zeigen, wer besser im Casemodding is. Man macht das Case so, dass es einem gefällt. Wenns um Wettbewerb geht, geht man ins Casecon Unterforum. Da duellieren die sich doch^^.


----------



## Lolm@n (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*



Gnome schrieb:


> @ Lolman: Wieso Messlatte? Hier gehts doch nicht darum, anderen zu zeigen, wer besser im Casemodding is. Man macht das Case so, dass es einem gefällt. Wenns um Wettbewerb geht, geht man ins Casecon Unterforum. Da duellieren die sich doch^^.



War auch nicht allzu ernst und nur als ansporn gedacht gewesen 

MfG


----------



## Zaucher (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*



BENNQ schrieb:


> Schick! Aber wozu ist das doppelt ? Ich seh da kein grund dafür...



Danke.....Es hat 2 Mainboardtrays da es ein server Cube Gehäuse ist.



SchnickNick schrieb:


> sind das 18 5 1/2" schächte?
> voll das raubkopierer gehäuse
> etz aber spaß mal bei seite, sieht schomal gut aus!



Danke 



Acid schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das Gehäuse absolut nicht! Warum kein Mountain Mod? Diese haben wesentlich bessere Aufteilung, sind auf eine Wakü ausgelegt und kosten auch nicht mehr? Und letztendlich sehen sie tausend mal besser aus.



Mountain Mod gefällt mir irgendwie nicht so. Klar sind die für Waküs ausgelegt, aber dass wird das Lian Li auch werden. 
Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden. Zum Glück 




Lolm@n schrieb:


> Du weisst die Messlatte zu dem Case ist sehr hoch
> 
> Denn es gibt bereits folgendes:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/53652-tagebuch-lianli-b343-st170-mit-wakue.html
> ...



Hab ich auch schon gesehen: Respekt an den Erbauer. Aber meins wird besser .....naja schauen wir mal 
Warum ich gewechselt habe?...Nun ja, das Obsidian ist ein Klasse Gehäuse keine Frage. Nur eben zu wenig Platz..



OCPerformance schrieb:


> Mich würde eher interessieren welcher von beiden besser ist ob Bitspower oder der von Alphacool



Siehe unten 



Gnome schrieb:


> Göttlich! Endlich mal einer mit nem B343! Bin gespannt, was folgt. Bisher sind Nils und HolstenDose die einzigsten, die sich jemals ans B343 gewagt haben. Hut ab - wenn das gut wird, gibts nen Keks
> 
> Mountain Mods turnen mich jetzt nicht so an, weil jedes MM durchn eckliges Window versaut is...
> 
> @ Lolman: Wieso Messlatte? Hier gehts doch nicht darum, anderen zu zeigen, wer besser im Casemodding is. Man macht das Case so, dass es einem gefällt. Wenns um Wettbewerb geht, geht man ins Casecon Unterforum. Da duellieren die sich doch^^.



Danke dir. Bin genau deiner Meinung. Werd einiges besser machen wie zuvor. Bin jetzt schon langsam fit in dem ganzen modden. Wenn ich da noch dan die Anfänge denke 


Zu dem Test.......Alphacool vs. Bitspower:

Ich hatte mit dem Alphacool Deckel 100 Liter mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Der jetztige Stand bis mein Gehäuse kommt ist folgender:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich werde in der kommenden Woche ein Konzept hier posten, was ich mit dem Gehäuse alles anstellen will.
Damit könnt ihr euch Gedanken darüber machen und vielleicht die ein oder andere Idee mit einbringen. Bin offen für alles.

Was sicher ist....der Innenraum wird schwarz gepulvert


----------



## OCPerformance (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Zu dem Test.......Alphacool vs. Bitspower:
> 
> Ich hatte mit dem Alphacool Deckel 100 Liter mehr.
> 
> ...




Cool danke für die Info.


----------



## BENNQ (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Sieht richtig geil irgendwie... Das sieht nach so wahnsinnig viel power aus!


----------



## OCPerformance (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Hab zwar auch 4 laing D5 hier die sind aber jeweils mit Dual Deckeln verbunden. 2 Pumpen immer ein Kreis.


----------



## Gnome (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Ich find den Bitspower Aufsatz echt sowas von geil bei der D5. Darf man mal fragen, wo du den gekauft hast? Ich find im Internet nur ein Set bestehend aus Laing D5 mit dem Bitspower Aufsatz für irgendwo 165$ oder so...kein einzigster Shop hat den D5 Deckel ohne D5.

Is jetzt nurmal so Interessenhalber. Ich kauf mir keine D5, weil die mir zu laut is . Hab meine Laing DDC^^


----------



## OCPerformance (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Hast schon eine D5 da gehabt? Weil hatte hat fast alle pumpe hier die auf nen Markt sind ich find die D5 nichtmal so laut.


----------



## Gnome (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Soweit ich richtig informiert bin, soll die D5 ja bissel lauter sein, als ne DDC, wobei sich ja heutzutage eh alles regeln lässt via Aquaero & Co


----------



## OCPerformance (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Hab hier noch ne DDC rumfliegen die auch verbaut ist solange DDC und D5 entkoppelt verbaut sind, ist der rest des PC bestimmt lauter als eine der beiden pumpen.


----------



## Zaucher (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5*

Dann meld ich mich mal wieder....

Wie versprochen werd ich mal meine Gedanken hier bezüglich Lian Li B343 posten.
Das Gehäuse wurde heute bei pc-cooling.de bestellt. Wird dann denk ich mal anfang nächstes Jahr bei mir ankommen.
Was mich besonderes freut, ist das Alu . Da wird dann wohl einiges zu Martma zum Lasern wandern.
Ok, nun von Anfang an. Der Innenraum des Cases wird erst mal gepulvert. Schwarz wird wohl das einzig Richtige sein.
Danach werd ich mich um den Deckel kümmern. Da ich 2 Kreisläufe machen werde wird wohl halb sichtbar aus dem Deckel jeweils im gleichen Abstand zur Seite 2x 400mm AGB rausguggen. Daneben jeweils 2x 250mm und nochmal daneben 2x100mm AGBs.
Sry für mein AGB fetisch. 
In der Mitte des Deckels wird ein Quad Radi Platz nehmen.
Sowie an den Laufwerkschächten, mal schauen was da Platz hat.
An der Front des Deckels werden wohl 2 Aquaero Platz finden, die alles steuern werden.
Hardware bleibt die alte, da wird sich nichts ändern. 
Die komplette Hardware wird rechts eingebaut, die Wakü bzw. Pumpen auf der anderen Seite. Als Pumpen kommen meine vorhanden Quad Laing D5 zum Einsatz + 4 weiter D5 für den 2. Kreislauf = 2 Quad Laing.
Will auf jeden Fall vom Mora weg. Den Mora intern einzubauen find ich jetzt nicht so schön.

Soweit zur Theorie. 

Falls ihr irgendwelche Ideen, oder Anregungen habt, bitte Posten. Ich beiße nicht 

Nächstes Update wird wohl dann sein, wenn das Monstergehäuse da ist.


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht*

Klingt sehr interessant 

Tolles Projekt, aber kaufe dir dich endlich mal ein vernünftiges Tripple Channel Ram Kit.
Oder einen Ram Riegel dazu.
Am Geld mangelt es scheinbar nicht


----------



## Lolm@n (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht*

8 Pumpen 

dann kauf dir wirklich lieber RAM's die sind wirklich nicht teuer z.B. 3*4GB für 220€ das geht ja noch wenn man bedenkt was man vor einem jahr zahlte ^^

MfG


----------



## BENNQ (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht*

Geil man! Acht laings!!! Ich bin echt ein fan von solchen sachen!!! Obwohls natürlich kein sinn ergibt is es trotzdem geil... Lass dich nicht davon abbringen! Aber womit verdienst du dein geld?!


----------



## L.B. (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht*

Meinst du, du bekommst dein Pumpenarray in dem Gehäuse untergebracht? Wäre es nicht sinnvoller je Kreislauf eine richtige Pumpe zu verbauen? Also eine, die nicht unbedingt für eine PC Wasserkühlung gedacht ist und mehr Förderleistung bietet.


----------



## Trafalgar (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht*



L.B. schrieb:


> sinnvoller




Diese Grenze is hier schon lang überschritten worden, zuschauen, nett lächeln, winken und sich seinen Teil denken  Wir kriegen hübsche Bilder, das zählt hier für mich.


----------



## Zaucher (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht*

Stimmt, ein Ram Riegel kommt noch dazu, zwecks aussehen. Mit 2 sieht das nicht so bombe aus 




BENNQ schrieb:


> Geil man! Acht laings!!! Ich bin echt ein fan von solchen sachen!!! Obwohls natürlich kein sinn ergibt is es trotzdem geil... Lass dich nicht davon abbringen! Aber womit verdienst du dein geld?!



Danke.....ich hol gerade mein Abi nach. Bin also Schüler, kann aber in einer großen Firma am WE arbeiten wenn ich Bock hab. Dabei springt 16 € die Stunde raus. Somit kann ich mir als Schüler trotzdem was leisten 

Achja....Sinn macht das natürlich nicht 



L.B. schrieb:


> Meinst du, du bekommst dein Pumpenarray in dem Gehäuse untergebracht? Wäre es nicht sinnvoller je Kreislauf eine richtige Pumpe zu verbauen? Also eine, die nicht unbedingt für eine PC Wasserkühlung gedacht ist und mehr Förderleistung bietet.



Naja mir geht es eig. nicht um die brachiale Leistung, sondern eher ums aussehen und es hat halt nicht jeder. Was wiederrum mein Case zu einem Individuum macht. Das wird auch mein Ziel sein. 


Ich weiß leider nicht ob dass so gut aussieht insgesamt 6 AGBs auf dem Deckel 


Pulverer wurde mitleider auch gefunden, somit kann das Case sofort zum Pulvern verschickt werden. 

@Trafalgar: Du bringst es auf den Punkt. Ich hab ja schon in meinem aller ersten Post alls ich den Thread eröffnet hab, darauf hingewießen, dass mein Aufbau *sinnlos* wird. Ach ich hasse dieses Wort


----------



## STSLeon (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht*

Mein Ansatz wäre:

2 Martma AGB im Deckel = 2 Kreisläufe mit je 2 Pumpen. Das Geld für die 4 anderen Pumpen würde bei mir in einen 980X wandern. Dann kann sich zumindest der SLI Verbund freuen. Leistungstechnisch ist das auch sinnlos, aber das sieht man zumindest im Benchmark


----------



## Zaucher (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht*

Ich wünsch allen Mitlesern und Mitleserinnen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest, lasst euch reichlich beschenken und genießt die Feiertage.


@STSLeon: 2 Martma AGB im Deckel würd sich bestimmt gut machen, allerdings stört mich dass der AGB immer anläuft, was aber klar ist.
Die Hardware aufzustocken ist auch keine schlechte Idee, allerdings bin ich mit meinem jetzigen Setup sehr zu frieden. Ich gehöhr auch zu der Sorte Menschen, die mehr Geld für Wakü als Hardware ausgeben 


Ich werd mich wohl an der Sammelbestellung für Highflow.nl beteiligen. Dabei hab ich mir die Frage gestellt ob ich für die nächsten 4 D5 wieder ein ganz normales Top von Bitspower kaufen soll oder die jetzigen 4 Tops kaufen und 4 von diesen Dualdeckel (siehe Pic unten) kaufen soll.
Leistungstechnisch würde dass auf jeden Fall mehr *Sinn* machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BENNQ (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht*

Der deckel sieht richtig geil aus ! Ich würd den kaufen...


----------



## Acid (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht*

Mhh also die Bitspower Dual Tops sehen extrem geil aus, 4 Stück davon wäre sicherlich EXTREM


----------



## Gnome (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht*

kauf den Bitspower Deckel - der is der HAMMER


----------



## Own3r (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht*

 Ich würde ihn kaufen, wenn er nicht zu teuer ist und ich eine WaKü hätte


----------



## Zaucher (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht*

Vorweg.....es werden wohl 4 Dualdeckel von Bitspower werden.


Als es heute bei mir geklingelt hat, bin ich ohne großen Erwartungen an die Tür um auf zu machen.
Was seh ich da. Ein DHL Man stand mit einem großen Karton vor der Tür. Das erste was er sagte war "Weihnachten ist doch schon vorbei". Ich lachte und nahm das Paket entgegen. Das erste an was ich dachte....******* ist das leicht^^
Total aufgeregt machte ich das Paket auf. Den Rest zeigen die Bilder 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wintobi (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Was ist das???


----------



## BENNQ (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Sieht richtig geil aus! Nur das lian li logo gefällt mir nicht...


----------



## Trafalgar (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

ganz ehrlich? BAH! gleicht ja mehr nem rollcontainer. Sehr hässlich, is aber ansichtssache.


----------



## Lolm@n (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*



Trafalgar schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich? BAH! gleicht ja mehr nem rollcontainer. Sehr hässlich, is aber ansichtssache.



Bin ganz deienr meinung als erstes würde ich die rollen entfernen 

Das LianLi Zeichen ist auch nicht so mein Fall aber ist ja dein Case (in orange hat es zwar was aber so im orginal zustand ist es nichts wirklich schönes  aber ich sag die endgültige meinung wenn du es gemoddet hast)

MfG


----------



## Micha94 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

das case sieht meiner meinung nach ziemlich cool aus. Gefällt mir fast besser als dein corsair. Aber die rollen musst du unbedingt durch lian li standfüße ersetzen.
MfG


----------



## Janny (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Ich finds schick! Ist mal was anderes. Obwohl, wenn ich schon n Corsair Gehäuse zuhause stehen hab, würd ich's mir 2 mal überlegen. 

Mach was schönes drauss!


----------



## Schelmiii (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Also mir gefällt der riesige Klumoen irgendwie nicht so. Sieht sehr unhandlich aus und würde bei mir auch nirgend in die Nähe meines Bildschirmes passen. Aber deswegen freue ich mich auf das, was du mit dem Case anstellen wirst. Hoffentlich ändert das meine Meinung^^


----------



## L.B. (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Mir gefällt die würfelförmige Form, wobei mir noch nicht ganz klar ist, wie man die 19 Laufwerksschächte sinnvoll verwenden könnte. 
Zum Modden sollte das Gehäuse aber gut geeignet sein.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Platz bietet das ganze Case schon aber aussehen ist wohl geschmackssache...

Aber um nochmal die sache mit den Pumpen aufzugreifen.
Was soll das bringen ?
Ich habe selber 2 Kreisläufe und habe auch Versuche etc gemacht. Und einen Efekt durch eine Durchfluss verstärkung hab ich nicht gemerkt. Solange man über 60 Liter ist ist eigentlich alles ok. Und ales darüber bringt kaum etwas. Auser Lautstärke. Meine Pumpen Laufen nun auf 45 % ihrer Leistungsfähigkeit. Und liefern dabei genug durchfluss. 

Also denke vlt noch einmal drüber nach 4 Pumpen also 2x2 langen vollkommen zu. Mehr ist nur noch sinnlos und ohne jegdlichen efekt.


----------



## Acid (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Ich finde Rollen ansich garnicht schlecht, nur die sind halt sehr hässlich! Du kannst mal im Baumark schauen da gibt es für schränke (meist viel auswahl) solche Rollen, da sind echt schöne und hochwertige dabei.

Und zum Case.. mhhh... mach was drauß !


----------



## SaKuL (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Ehemaliger Klassenkamerad hatte das Case auch, in der Front (hinter den beiden 5,25"-Schächten hatte er Quadradis mit jeweils 8 Lüftern verbaut und hat sein gesamtes System mit zwei Kreisläufen gekühlt. Nach nem halben Jahr hatte er keine Lust mehr auf den Klotz und hat sich von ihm verabschiedet - konnte diese Entscheidnung gut verstehen.

Ich hoffe du machst was feines draus und schaffst es vllt. auch, dass das Ganze nicht so klotzig wirkt und du mich davon überzeugst, dass das Case eigentlich doch ganz schick ist

Gruß SaKuL

P.S.
Ich verfolge das Projekt seit Anfang an, jetzt habe ich mich entschieden dir ein [x] Abo zu geben


----------



## OCPerformance (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Das lian li sieht echt Sahne aus.


----------



## SchnickNick (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

daraus kann man echt was machen


----------



## Sysnet (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Das Case ist echt was Besonderes. Gibt von mir dann auch mal ein Abo. 

Eigentl. war ich zuvor nicht sehr überzeugt von diesem Projekt. Zu wenig echtes Modding wie bei vielen TJ07. Aber Du hast Dich gut gemacht finde ich. Jeder -ich auch gerade- fängt mal an. Du hast natürl. Glück die finanziellen Möglichkeiten zu besitzen. Mir fehlt es da leider ein wenig. Ich muss schon immer sehr schauen was ich kaufe u. was nicht. Jedoch geht es beim Modding ja nicht darum einfach alles zu kaufen und fertigen zu lassen. Selbst Hand anlegen ist gefragt. Doch ich merke das Du mitlerweile immer mehr Aufwand in dieses Projekt steckst und wenn Du dazu eben noch das Geld hast ... <--Super Sache.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit Deinem Projekt und denke das wird was. Es geht ja auch nicht darum, dass es anderen gefällt, sondern Dir! Mach einfach weiter wie es DIR passt.

Werde immer mal wieder vorbeischauen. Über mehr Bastelarbeiten würde ich mich natürl. freuen. Ein Grund für mich die Logs zu lesen ist, mich inspirieren zu lassen und etwas zu lernen. Eine genaue Beschreibung wie dieses und jenes gelöst wurde etc.. Bei VJoe2Max aus dem MK-Forum kann man solch einen Log bewundern. Kann ich nur empfehlen.

Wünsche ein frohes Neues und weiterhin viel Freude mit Deinem Projekt. 

LG


----------



## Own3r (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Das "Ding" hat viele Möglichkeiten fürs Modden, also bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Gnome (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Göttliches Case! Das tollste Gehäuse auf dem gesamten Planeten! Hammer geil! Ich bleib dran und bewundere deine Arbeit - bin gespannt, was du machst . Aber tu mir nen Gefallen: Versau es ja nicht


----------



## Zaucher (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

So liebe Leute. Mich hat es eben fasziniert, dass doch so viele Leute einen Kommentar zu dem Gehäuse geschrieben haben. Wie ich feststellen musste ist, dass das Lian Li die Gemüter spaltet.
Was aber fast allen gestört hat waren die Rollen. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass das bei einem Server Gehäuse üblich ist. Werden aber von mir durch andere ersetzt.

Ich hab mir mal das Gehäuse genauer angeschaut. Nunja, so groß ist es dann doch nicht. Was mich am aller meisten stört ist der ausschnitt im Deckel, der passt mir da gar nicht.
Gedanken zur Kühlung hab ich mir auch schon gemacht. Werd mir wohl 2 360er Thermochill TA 120.3 Radis zulegen. Die passen beide in die Laufwerkschächte. 

Zunächst wird aber erst mal alles zerlegt und zum Pulvern geschickt.


Hab mal jeden Kommentar beantwortet. Ist doch einiges zusammen gekommen. Danke euch​





wintobi schrieb:


> Was ist das???



Ein Gehäuse 




BENNQ schrieb:


> Sieht richtig geil aus! Nur das lian li logo gefällt mir nicht...



Danke....Lian Li Logo wird durch mein selbst graviertes ersetzt 




Trafalgar schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich? BAH! gleicht ja mehr nem rollcontainer. Sehr hässlich, is aber ansichtssache.



Wie du schon geschrieben hast ist es Ansichtssache 




Lolm@n schrieb:


> Bin ganz deienr meinung als erstes würde ich die rollen entfernen
> 
> Das LianLi Zeichen ist auch nicht so mein Fall aber ist ja dein Case (in orange hat es zwar was aber so im orginal zustand ist es nichts wirklich schönes  aber ich sag die endgültige meinung wenn du es gemoddet hast)
> 
> MfG





Micha94 schrieb:


> das case sieht meiner meinung nach ziemlich cool aus. Gefällt mir fast besser als dein corsair. Aber die rollen musst du unbedingt durch lian li standfüße ersetzen.
> MfG




Jaja die Rollen^^..die werden erstetzt 



Janny schrieb:


> Ich finds schick! Ist mal was anderes. Obwohl, wenn ich schon n Corsair Gehäuse zuhause stehen hab, würd ich's mir 2 mal überlegen.
> 
> Mach was schönes drauss!




Danke dir ...mir fällt es auch schwer mich von meinem Corsair zu trennen. 



Schelmiii schrieb:


> Also mir gefällt der riesige Klumoen irgendwie nicht so. Sieht sehr unhandlich aus und würde bei mir auch nirgend in die Nähe meines Bildschirmes passen. Aber deswegen freue ich mich auf das, was du mit dem Case anstellen wirst. Hoffentlich ändert das meine Meinung^^




Ich hoffe ich kann dich überzeugen. Muss ich wohl noch eine Menge Arbeit reinstecken. 



L.B. schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die würfelförmige Form, wobei mir noch nicht ganz klar ist, wie man die 19 Laufwerksschächte sinnvoll verwenden könnte.
> Zum Modden sollte das Gehäuse aber gut geeignet sein.




Jo, das hoffe ich auch. Die eine Seite wird wohl ein Radi platz finden. In den anderen muss ich mir noch was überlegen.



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Platz bietet das ganze Case schon aber aussehen ist wohl geschmackssache...
> 
> Aber um nochmal die sache mit den Pumpen aufzugreifen.
> Was soll das bringen ?
> ...




Wie ich schon geschrieben habe hat dass wenig *Sinn* ich weiß. Eine D5 ist schon overpowerd. Aber mir geht es mehr um das Aussehen. Eine richtige Herausforderung 8x D5 Pumpen sauber in das Gehäuse zu integrieren.



Acid schrieb:


> Ich finde Rollen ansich garnicht schlecht, nur die sind halt sehr hässlich! Du kannst mal im Baumark schauen da gibt es für schränke (meist viel auswahl) solche Rollen, da sind echt schöne und hochwertige dabei.
> 
> Und zum Case.. mhhh... mach was drauß !




Werd ich machen. Das Thema "Rollen" liegt euch sehr am Herzen ich merks schon 



SaKuL schrieb:


> Ehemaliger Klassenkamerad hatte das Case auch, in der Front (hinter den beiden 5,25"-Schächten hatte er Quadradis mit jeweils 8 Lüftern verbaut und hat sein gesamtes System mit zwei Kreisläufen gekühlt.
> 
> Ich verfolge das Projekt seit Anfang an, jetzt habe ich mich entschieden dir ein [x] Abo zu geben




Danke für das ABO....
Hmm...wie kann er Quadradis bei der geringen Höhe verbauen. Hast du da vll. ein Bild von? 



OCPerformance schrieb:


> Das lian li sieht echt Sahne aus.




Danke 



SchnickNick schrieb:


> daraus kann man echt was machen




Ich hoffe doch 



Sysnet schrieb:


> Das Case ist echt was Besonderes. Gibt von mir dann auch mal ein Abo.
> 
> Eigentl. war ich zuvor nicht sehr überzeugt von diesem Projekt. Zu wenig echtes Modding wie bei vielen TJ07. Aber Du hast Dich gut gemacht finde ich. Jeder -ich auch gerade- fängt mal an. Du hast natürl. Glück die finanziellen Möglichkeiten zu besitzen. Mir fehlt es da leider ein wenig. Ich muss schon immer sehr schauen was ich kaufe u. was nicht. Jedoch geht es beim Modding ja nicht darum einfach alles zu kaufen und fertigen zu lassen. Selbst Hand anlegen ist gefragt. Doch ich merke das Du mitlerweile immer mehr Aufwand in dieses Projekt steckst und wenn Du dazu eben noch das Geld hast ... <--Super Sache.
> 
> ...




Aus diesem Kommentar konnte ich einfach nichts rauslöschen. Habs mir ein paar mal durchgelesen und muss sagen respekt. Solche Komments liest man nicht jeden Tag 
Ich hoffe ich kann hier ein paar Leuten mit meinen Ideen insperieren. Irgendwo ist jeder Modder mehr oder weniger gleich. Alle wollen das beste aus ihrer Kiste machen.
Achja und danke für den Tipp. Werd mal reinschauen.



Own3r schrieb:


> Das "Ding" hat viele Möglichkeiten fürs Modden, also bin ich mal gespannt




Ich hoffe ich nutze auch die vielen Möglichkeiten 



Gnome schrieb:


> Göttliches Case! Das tollste Gehäuse auf dem gesamten Planeten! Hammer geil! Ich bleib dran und bewundere deine Arbeit - bin gespannt, was du machst . Aber tu mir nen Gefallen: Versau es ja nicht




Danke...da höhr ich doch einen richtigen 343B Liebhaber raus


----------



## Dukex2 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Will ja nichts gegen das Gehäuse sagen doch mit dem wärst besser dran und dabei würde es noch besser aussehen


----------



## BENNQ (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Also ich find das im link viel hässlicher aber wie schon oftmals erwähnt ansichssache! Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob du schon ein farbshema genannt hast? Das orange war ja der andere mod?...


----------



## Schelmiii (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Find ich klasse das du alle Komments kommentiert hast.
Ein kleiner Tipp von mir: Pulvern würd ich ganz am Schluss. Wenn du das Gehäuse wirklich modden willst, dann wirst du so viele unüberlegte Sachen wie Löcher usw. machen, dass es wirklich sinnvoller ist, ganz am Schluss zu pulvern. Dann kann man die Fehler noch gut mit z.B. Spachtel oder ähnlichem verstecken und durch das Pulvern werden alle Fehler verdeckt. Und es sieht dann halt wie frisch aus der Produktion aus.


----------



## Dukex2 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Da man mittlerweile "jede" Farbe pulvern kann sind deiner Fantasie fast keine Grenzen gesetzt. Flip Flop-Farben wären auch möglich, hat nicht jeder


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Hammer...klar sieht das für den jedermann erstmal solala aus...allerdings finde ich genau das...genaaaauuuu das!!! soo toll daran er macht halt alles anders als der gewöhnliche "Modder" und das ist meiner Meinung nach Spitzenklasse...und viel mehr wert als der ganze "Standardmüll" den halt jeder hat...

Was machst du nun mit dem AGB??? kannst ja in dem neuen Gehäuse ne Aussparung dremeln damit der da reinpasst....

Nochmals------->Hammer!!!


----------



## Zaucher (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Will ja nichts gegen das Gehäuse sagen doch mit dem wärst besser dran und dabei würde es noch besser aussehen





Dukex2 schrieb:


> Da man mittlerweile "jede" Farbe pulvern kann sind deiner Fantasie fast keine Grenzen gesetzt. Flip Flop-Farben wären auch möglich, hat nicht jeder



Das little Devil sieht schon Klasse aus, allerding wird auch da das Gehäuse an Grenzen stoßen mit 8 D5 Pumpen. Bei der Pulverfarbe muss ich mal schauen was sich machen lässt 




BENNQ schrieb:


> Also ich find das im link viel hässlicher aber wie schon oftmals erwähnt ansichssache! Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob du schon ein farbshema genannt hast? Das orange war ja der andere mod?...



Jop Orange war der andere Mods. Da die Hardware nicht geändert wird, stehen nicht all zu viel Farbschemas zur Verfügung



Schelmiii schrieb:


> Find ich klasse das du alle Komments kommentiert hast.
> Ein kleiner Tipp von mir: Pulvern würd ich ganz am Schluss.



Danke für den Tipp . Da muss ich dir recht geben. Werds dann wohl erst zum Pulvern bringen, wenn mir das Gehäuse so gefällt.




$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Hammer...klar sieht das für den jedermann erstmal solala aus...allerdings finde ich genau das...genaaaauuuu das!!! soo toll daran er macht halt alles anders als der gewöhnliche "Modder" und das ist meiner Meinung nach Spitzenklasse...und viel mehr wert als der ganze "Standardmüll" den halt jeder hat...
> 
> Was machst du nun mit dem AGB??? kannst ja in dem neuen Gehäuse ne Aussparung dremeln damit der da reinpasst....
> 
> Nochmals------->Hammer!!!



Danke für deinen Kommentar. Das pusht einen immer wenn man sowas liest 
Der AGB wird wohl verkauft werden. Auch wenn es mir schwer fällt . Aber ich hab nicht wirklich mehr Verwendung für das Teil


----------



## Gnome (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Das 343B ist einfach das schönste Gehäuse. Wäre es nicht so Arschteuer, würd ich mir das auch kaufen. Ich freu mich richtig für dich und bin gespannt, was du drauß machst


----------



## Thunder206 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

So hab mir jetzt auch mal dein TB durchgelesen.
Das ja jetzt der Wahnsinn  Übertrieben aber mega geil 

Also mir gefällt das neue Case richtig gut. Denke das da richtig viel potenzial drin steckt.
Wünsch dir auf jedenfall viel Spaß...

Ich bleib drann [X] Abo


----------



## VVeisserRabe (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

wow, ich find das lian li würfelchen klasse, bin gespannt was du damit alles machst


----------



## Zaucher (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*



Gnome schrieb:


> Das 343B ist einfach das schönste Gehäuse. Wäre es nicht so Arschteuer, würd ich mir das auch kaufen. Ich freu mich richtig für dich und bin gespannt, was du drauß machst



Bei öfterem Hinschauen gefällts mir immer besser 




Thunder206 schrieb:


> Ich bleib drann [X] Abo



Danke dir 




VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> wow, ich find das lian li würfelchen klasse, bin gespannt was du damit alles machst



Ebenfalls danke 



Ich sehe die Erwartungen an mich sind groß 
Ich hab heut mal ein bisschen in Solid Works rumgetrieben.
Dabei ist dass für die Front entstanden.
Was haltet ihr davon ​


----------



## Schelmiii (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Hmm, find ich ein bisschen unsymetrisch, lässt sich bei dem Gehäuse aber wohl kaum anders realisieren. Oder wäre es möglich den Radi quer unten hinzulegen? (Kommt da überhaupt en Radi hin?) Was mir auch nicht so recht gefällt ist, ist das du da direkt Lüfterausschnitte planst. Ich würde da lieber ne Blende davor machen, bzw die Front als Blende konzipieren. Und da diese Kreise sehr kompliziert auszusägen sind, gehe ich davon aus das du es lasern lassen wirst. Heißt du kannst auch gleich andere, noch kompliziertere Formen planen. Zum Beispiel so ähnlich wie auf der rechten Seite, nur halt sehr viel mehr Striche, damit auch Luft rein kann. Und die Lüfter dann dahinter mit eine Halterung dran bauen, aber so das die Schrauben nicht in der cleanen Front zu sehen sind.


----------



## Zaucher (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*



Schelmiii schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel so ähnlich wie auf der rechten Seite, nur halt sehr viel mehr Striche, damit auch Luft rein kann. Und die Lüfter dann dahinter mit eine Halterung dran bauen, aber so das die Schrauben nicht in der cleanen Front zu sehen sind.



Danke für deinen Komment. Das stimmt wohl, es sieht nicht sehr symetrisch aus.
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass es sein kann das sich die Maße des Aquaero Ausschnittes verändern könnnen.
Den Radi quer zu legen ist nicht realisierbar. Links wollte ich einen Radi einbauen, wodurch mir dein Einwand mit den Schlitzen richtig gut gefällt 
Die Frage: Schlitze durchziehen oder nur jeweils für die einzelnen Lüfter?

Dadurch dass es gelasert wird, stellt das kein Problem dar.

Auf der Rechten Seite fiel mir bis jetzt kein schönes Muster ein.
Ein Schlitz sollte für ein Slim Laufwerk vorhanden sein.


Ich bin über jede Meinung und Tipp dankbar


----------



## Schelmiii (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Also ich würd die Striche ganz durchziehen. Wäre es für dich eine Überlegung Wert, das Aquaero ins Gehäuse selbst einzubauen, so dass man es dann durch ein Window sieht? Platz müsste ja reichlich da sein. Hätte den Vorteil, dass mal links und rechts das selbe Muster machen könnte. Das Slim Laufwerk könnte man hochkant einbauen und hinter einem der vielen Striche verstecken. (Du meinst doch Slot in Laufwerk oder? Also eins, das die CD schluckt und keine ausfahrbares Teil hat)


----------



## Zaucher (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Genau, Slot in Laufwerk meinte ich, so wie bei der Wii. Deine Idee gefällt mir. Das Aquaero (wird das neue werden) könnte ich bestimmt irgendwo integrieren. Da würd sich vll. der Deckel anbieten.
Das Muster auf beiden Seiten kann ich mal in Solid Works zeichnen und hier posten. Könnte gut werden 

Edit: Hab mal noch was gezaubert. Das ganze einfach vorstellen als ob es auf der einen Seite auch drinnen wäre


----------



## Micha94 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Die Frontplatte gefällt mir sehr gut, willst du die dann selber machen oder lässt dus machen?

guten rutsch
micha


----------



## BENNQ (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Wie schon erwähnt lässt er lasern... Frohes neues!!! Und viel spaß beim muster entwerfen!


----------



## Zaucher (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Wünsch allen ein Frohes neues Jahr und Fail freie Moddingtage




Zurück zum Thema. Die Front wird gelasert. Von Hand ist das schier nicht machbar.

Ich hab gerade beidseitig die Ausschnitte in die Zeichnung eingefügt. Ausschalter, LED und Reset Knopf ebenfalls.

Seht selbst ​


----------



## Schelmiii (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Sieht gut aus. Allerdings glaube ich, dass der Radi, wenn er mit den Lüftern direkt anliegt, kaum Luft bekommt. Entweder du machst die Schlitze irgendwie noch größer, was aber zu einem Verlust an Stabilität führt, oder du befestigst die Lüfter ein paar Zentimeter hintendran.


----------



## SaKuL (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Ich denke das die Luftmenge die angesaugt werden kann das kleinste Problem ist. Eher könnte ein riesen Krach entstehen...


----------



## Schelmiii (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*



SaKuL schrieb:


> Ich denke das die Luftmenge die angesaugt werden kann das kleinste Problem ist. Eher könnte ein riesen Krach entstehen...


Das könnte auch ein Problem werden. Aber wenn die Lüfter gleich mehr Luft bekommen, zieht die Luft nicht so schnell an den scharfen Schnittkanten vorbei. Heißt mehr Luft bei gleichzeitig kleinerer Luftgeschwindigkeit.

Hast du mal daran gedacht, die Schlitze horizontal zu  machen?


----------



## Zaucher (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*



Schelmiii schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus. Allerdings glaube ich, dass der Radi, wenn er mit den Lüftern direkt anliegt, kaum Luft bekommt. Entweder du machst die Schlitze irgendwie noch größer, was aber zu einem Verlust an Stabilität führt, oder du befestigst die Lüfter ein paar Zentimeter hintendran.



Ich glaube die bessere Option wäre den Radi weiter hinten zu platzieren, was glaub ich durch die Lian Li Radihalterungen sowieso der Fall ist.
Die Schlitze breiter zu machen ist wie du schon geschrieben hast zwecks Stabilität nicht so gut.



SaKuL schrieb:


> Ich denke das die Luftmenge die angesaugt werden kann das kleinste Problem ist. Eher könnte ein riesen Krach entstehen...



Da hab ich auch bedenken. Allerdings hab ich keine Ahnung wie ich das anderst lösen soll. Nur Löcher reinzulasern sieht auch.... naja shice aus.


----------



## SaKuL (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Ich fand den Vorschlag auf Seite 98 nicht schlecht, gerade weil er nicht symmetrisch ist und einfach sehr praktisch.
Ich denke mit Konstruktionen mit Schlitzen kommt es zu sehr vielen Komplikationen und das machts einfach nur aufwendig...

EDIT: Sowas mit einfachen Ausschnitten kann man bestimmt auch seht stylisch gestalten. In dem man die Löcher vllt. weg lässt und das ganze mit Lochgitter ausfüllt oder so.


----------



## Dukex2 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Hmm... schwer zusagen in der Theorie, befürchte aber auch das du mit der aktuellen Planung nicht glücklich wirst. 
Was hältst davon auf einer Seite Schlitze zu machen (etwas verändert wie jetzt geplant und auf der einen einen Schriftzug über die Ganze Seite.


----------



## Zaucher (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Also lassen sich Schlitze gar nicht erst realisieren. Dabei wird immer die Lautstärke ein Problem sein. 

Aufwendig denk ich eig. nich. Würde es Martma machen lassen, wenn es geht. Der weiß was er tut 
Mit Löchern wollte ich das eig. nicht machen, da es zu sehr an Mountain Mod erinnert.

@Dukex2: Schrift hatte ich auch schon überlegt. Wollte am Anfang 3 Chinesische Symbole, kommt glaub ich nicht so gut.


----------



## Dukex2 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*



> Wollte am Anfang 3 Chinesische Symbole, kommt glaub ich nicht so gut


Kommt auf die Zeichen an und wie groß sie sind


----------



## L.B. (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Solange die Lüfter weit genug von der Blende entfernt sind, wirst du keine Probleme bezüglich der Lautstärke bekommen.


----------



## Zaucher (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

@Dukex2: Das könnte man ja individuell anpassen. Dachte da an Kraft, Stärke und Wasser.

@LB: Das weiß ich eben nicht ganz genau. Hab da mal ein Bild. Hoffe ich krieg jetzt da keine Probleme mit Dualbrain aber da sieht man es deutlich. Wenn die Lüfter auf dem Radi sind wird da nicht mehr viel Platz vorhanden sein.


----------



## Schelmiii (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Vllt die Lüfter auf der anderen Seite saugend montieren. Dann würde die Luft schön regelmäßig angesaugt.


----------



## Dukex2 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*



> Vllt die Lüfter auf der anderen Seite saugend montieren.


Wohl die beste Lösung.


----------



## ohje (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Erstmal ein sehr schönes Gehäuse das du dir da ausgesucht hast!

Ich würde an deiner Stelle komplett auf eine Blende verzichten und es so wie bei Nils lösen. Also quasi den nackten Radi bündig in die Front einbauen und das auf beiden Seiten. 
Aquaero intern und das Slot-In Laufwerk entweder ganz rauslassen und auf extern umsteigen oder einen unüblichen Platz auswählen wie vielleicht im Seitenteil oder hinten...

Wenn eine Blende dann nur eine das die Radis bündig abschließen können und keine Ränder/Lücken entstehen.

Die Lüfter kannst du dann intern montieren und den Luftstrom so aufbauen, dass er hinten einsaugt und nach vorne durchbläst.

Als Farbe zum Pulvern würde Schwarz matt sicherlich gut aussehen.


----------



## STSLeon (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Wie wäre es eine große Blende einzubauen? Dann wäre das Problem mit der Stabilität schon mal gelöst und du könntest Löcher oder Schlitze oder chinesische Schriftzeichen verwenden.


----------



## L.B. (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Wenn die Lüfter gut 0,5cm-1cm entfernt sind, sollte das reichen, wobei das natürlich auch mit der Stuktur zusammenhängt. Wenn du dickeres Material verwendest (z.B. 5mm Acrylglas / 2mm Blech) sollte aber sowieso nichts schwingen, sodass es dann auch keine Probleme mit einer Geräuschentwicklung geben wird. 

Darüber hinaus hat mir dein erster Frontblendenvorschlag übrigens am besten gefallen.


----------



## Gnome (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Die Lüfter auf alle Fälle saugend montieren, und hinten rausblasen . Sieht richtig gut aus das Bild - gefällt mir. Bin gespannt, wenn die neue Faceplate fertig ist


----------



## Rookie7 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Wirds hier noch weiter gehen? Hab das ganze TB durchgelesen und woltl nochmal ein riesiges Lob an dich richten!! Solche Leute sind genau nach meinem geschmack, hauptsache viel geld ausgeben , Wenn man grob ausrechnet kommste min. auf 5000€ , aber scheiß drauf hauptsache es macht Spaß!

Weiter so!!


----------



## Acid (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Über Geld sollte man nichts sprechen..... Und warum sollte es hier nicht weitergehen? Aber klar, es wird wohl noch EXTREMER


----------



## Rookie7 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*



Acid schrieb:


> Über Geld sollte man nichts sprechen..... Und warum sollte es hier nicht weitergehen? Aber klar, es wird wohl noch EXTREMER



Naja seine wakü kommt grob auf ca. 2000 
Naja, war schon ne Weile Stille hier 
EXTREM ist gut


----------



## Lolm@n (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*



Acid schrieb:


> Über Geld sollte man nichts sprechen..... Und warum sollte es hier nicht weitergehen? Aber klar, es wird wohl noch EXTREMER



sign hauptsach ein geiler Mod sch**** auf den Preis 

Noch Extremer: Gigabyte UD11/ Classified SR-2 
Oder wie wärs mit einem Sockel 1567 

freu mich auf die ersten pics im aufgebauten zustand 

MfG


----------



## Zaucher (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Sooooo, dann meld ich mich mal wieder. Hab ja hier noch ein Paar komments zu beantworten. Zum Schluss gibt es noch ein kleines Update 




Schelmiii schrieb:


> Vllt die Lüfter auf der anderen Seite saugend montieren. Dann würde die Luft schön regelmäßig angesaugt.





Dukex2 schrieb:


> Wohl die beste Lösung.



Da geb ich euch beiden Recht. Wird wohl die beste Lösung sein.




ohje schrieb:


> Erstmal ein sehr schönes Gehäuse das du dir da ausgesucht hast!
> Ich würde an deiner Stelle komplett auf eine Blende verzichten und es so wie bei Nils lösen.
> Als Farbe zum Pulvern würde Schwarz matt sicherlich gut aussehen.



Danke dir. Das stimmt allerdings...die Nils Variante sieht auch sehr edel aus. Mal schauen wenn ich meinen Radi bekomme.
Matt Schwarz hab ich mir auch schon überlegt zu Pulvern. Kommt bestimmt gut.




STSLeon schrieb:


> Wie wäre es eine große Blende einzubauen? Dann wäre das Problem mit der Stabilität schon mal gelöst und du könntest Löcher oder Schlitze oder chinesische Schriftzeichen verwenden.



Da müsste ich aber meine Front zersägen, oder wie meinst du das?




L.B. schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus hat mir dein erster Frontblendenvorschlag übrigens am besten gefallen.



Danke dir 




Gnome schrieb:


> Die Lüfter auf alle Fälle saugend montieren, und hinten rausblasen . Sieht richtig gut aus das Bild - gefällt mir. Bin gespannt, wenn die neue Faceplate fertig ist



Danke......Jo das werd ich wohl so machen




Rookie7 schrieb:


> Wirds hier noch weiter gehen? Hab das ganze TB durchgelesen und woltl nochmal ein riesiges Lob an dich richten!! Solche Leute sind genau nach meinem geschmack, hauptsache viel geld ausgeben , Wenn man grob ausrechnet kommste min. auf 5000€ , aber scheiß drauf hauptsache es macht Spaß!
> 
> Weiter so!!



Natürlich geht es hier noch weiter . Den gesamt Preis rechne ich mal lieber nicht aus, sonst wird mir wohl schlecht werden.




Acid schrieb:


> es wird wohl noch EXTREMER



Du bringst es auf den Punkt 




Lolm@n schrieb:


> sign hauptsach ein geiler Mod sch**** auf den Preis
> 
> Noch Extremer: Gigabyte UD11/ Classified SR-2
> Oder wie wärs mit einem Sockel 1567
> ...



Danke.....werd erst mal bei meiner Hardware so bleiben. Wobei das UD11 bestimmt der Hammer wird. Vll. wird im Sommer noch was neues gekauft. Bis dato wird wohl die Wakü mehr kosten als die Hardware.
Ich will ja schließlich die 1000 Liter schaffen 


Bis dahin wohl das letzte update mit Bildern, da ich bis Februar keine Bestellung mehr tätigen werde.
Doch dann wird es eine Bilderflut an neuen Sachen geben, wenn die Sammelbestellung von Highflow.nl bei mir eintrifft.
Danach wird dann auch der Einbau erfolgen mit vielen offenen Fragen, die es zu klähren geben wird.

Hier die versprchenen Bilder....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es sind, wie ihr sehen konntet, 12 GB DDR3 Corsair Dominator GT Arbeitsspeicher.


----------



## axel25 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Cool.

Wünsche dir viel Spaß mit dem RAM, vorallem mit dem Lüfter! 

PS: Ich bezweifle nämlich, das der sonderlich leise ist.


----------



## Own3r (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

 Das ist ja mal geil


----------



## Zaucher (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Danke.....der Lüfter wurde nicht ausgepackt. Wird in meinem Sys nicht benötigt


----------



## PSP-Hacker (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Ja das nenne ich mal Ordentlichen Ram!


----------



## Lolm@n (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

jap endlich richtiger RAM 

sieht super aus 

MfG


----------



## Green.Tea (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

 Dominator Ram 
mhz ?
timings ?


----------



## BENNQ (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Schicker Ram ich hab die halbe besetztung davon^^ Aber der Kühler ist bei mir nicht lauter als die Festplatten...


----------



## Walt (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Sieht super aus! Was hast du dafür bezahlt?


----------



## Rookie7 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Könntest du vllt. trotzdem mal den Lüfter testen? In sachen Lautstärke und vllt. Kühleigenschaften? Wär super von dir


----------



## Zaucher (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*



Walt schrieb:


> Sieht super aus! Was hast du dafür bezahlt?



Gekostet hat er mit Versand 280€.....wenn ich mich nicht irre war der mal bei über 500€



Green.Tea schrieb:


> Dominator Ram
> mhz ?
> timings ?



Läuft standart auf 9-9-9-24.....1866 Mhz



BENNQ schrieb:


> Schicker Ram ich hab die halbe besetztung davon^^ Aber der Kühler ist bei mir nicht lauter als die Festplatten...



Bei mir wird wohl ein Wasserkühler drauf kommen. Der ist dann noch leiser 



Rookie7 schrieb:


> Könntest du vllt. trotzdem mal den Lüfter testen? In sachen Lautstärke und vllt. Kühleigenschaften? Wär super von dir



Kann ich gerne machen, allerdings wird dass wohl erst mitte Februar der Fall sein. Bis dato wird der PC nicht in Betrieb genommen.


----------



## Lolm@n (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Bei mir wird wohl ein Wasserkühler drauf kommen. Der ist dann noch leiser



ich würde gar nichts drauftun
erstens reicht die Kühlleistung so schon und zweitens sehen sie so einfach am schönsten aus 

MfG


----------



## Rookie7 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Kann ich gerne machen, allerdings wird dass wohl erst mitte Februar der Fall sein. Bis dato wird der PC nicht in Betrieb genommen.



Kein Ding, solange kann ic hwohl warten


----------



## Happyplace4190 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Hey .. Welchen Wasserkühler willst du denn für den RAM nehmen? Habe nähmlich auch den Dominator GT aber mit 2000Mhz und Clock 8 .. Kurz als schlauch hast du 16mm Ausßendurchmesser oder? 

Danke


----------



## Lolm@n (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*



Happyplace4190 schrieb:


> Hey .. Welchen Wasserkühler willst du denn für den RAM nehmen? Habe nähmlich auch den Dominator GT aber mit 2000Mhz und Clock 8 .. Kurz als schlauch hast du 16mm Ausßendurchmesser oder?
> 
> Danke



Denke mal er wird auch an ein MIPS denken 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MIPS RAM Kühler 6 'Corsair Edition' Nickel POM Limited Edition MIPS RAM Kühler 6 'Corsair / Mushkin Edition' Nickel POM Limited Edition 19074


----------



## Gnome (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Typisch Corsair Dominator: Lecker, geil, schnell, Porno . Sehr gute Wahl


----------



## Happyplace4190 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Denke mal er wird auch an ein MIPS denken
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MIPS RAM Kühler 6 'Corsair Edition' Nickel POM Limited Edition MIPS RAM Kühler 6 'Corsair / Mushkin Edition' Nickel POM Limited Edition 19074




Okay cool .. der schaut solide aus! Danke dir .. 

Corsair is einfach pervers !


----------



## Lolm@n (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

vorallem must du bei allen anderen den kompletten kühler runter nehmen bei dem kannst du nur die oberen finnen welche mit 3 schrauben befestigt sind entfernen und den drauf schrauben

der komplette heatspreader runternehen ist recht kompliziertnviel kleben sie recht fest! zudem bleibt die garentie bestehen!

bei hersteller direkt gints ihn in drei varianten poliert nickel wie chrom fast, nickel normal wie der verlinkte oder in unbehandeltem kupfer 
Premium Watercooling Made In Germany 

aber jetzt ist fertig mit offtopic

und sorry für die fehler mit dem iphone lange texfe schreiben ist nicht angenehm xd

mfg


----------



## Happyplace4190 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

alter Schwede meine dominator`s kosten immer noch 429€


----------



## crankrider (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

schöne Domi´s,

da bist Du ja mit 12 GiG für die nächsten Jahre gut gerüstet 
aber bei dem Preis, sollte es ja auch so sein 

lg

crank


----------



## Zaucher (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*



Gnome schrieb:


> Typisch Corsair Dominator: Lecker, geil, schnell, Porno . Sehr gute Wahl



Danke dir 



crankrider schrieb:


> schöne Domi´s,
> 
> da bist Du ja mit 12 GiG für die nächsten Jahre gut gerüstet
> crank



Hehe, das hoffe ich auch....

@ Lolm@n: Wenn ich die Rams so anschaue.....werd ich die wohl so lassen 



Es wird wohl doch noch einen Hardwarewechsel geben. Es handelt sich hierbei um meine 3. GTX 480, die ja leider defekt ist und die Tage zu Evga wandert.
Da wohl 3 Grafikkarten nicht wirklich Sinn machen, wird, wenn ich Ersatz bekomme diese verkauft. Dafür kommt endlich eine SSD ins Haus. Es handelt sich hierbei um eine OCZ RevoDrive X2 240GB.
Die Daten sprechen für sich. 4 SSD Karten auf einer Karte. Bis zu 740 MB/s (Flash lesen), bis zu 720 MB/s (Flash schreiben).






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BENNQ (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Super Sache! Ist wohl echt sinnvoller...


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

du darfst mir die gtx die dann über is auch schenken  oder falls das erst nach meinem b-day (11.2) ist könnten wa auch über kaufen reden hätte da jetzt schonmal sehr starkes interesse


----------



## Lolm@n (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*



Zaucher schrieb:


> @ Lolm@n: Wenn ich die Rams so anschaue.....werd ich die wohl so lassen




würde ich auch machen sieht einfach geil aus


----------



## STSLeon (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Sehr sehr geil! Rams sehen super aus und das Revodrive ist allererste Sahne! Lässt sich nur leider nicht ausfahren, aber egal  Beim X2 solltest du nur auf die Treiber achten. Die für Win 7 X64 sind nicht zertifiziert und funktionieren nur im Testmodus.

Mein Idee war einfach die ganzen einzelnen Slotblenden gegen eine Große zu ersetzen. Ich weiß nicht wie aufwendig die Herstellung wäre, aber es würde auf jeden Fall die die nötige Stabilität bringen


----------



## Zaucher (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*



STSLeon schrieb:


> Mein Idee war einfach die ganzen einzelnen Slotblenden gegen eine Große zu ersetzen. Ich weiß nicht wie aufwendig die Herstellung wäre, aber es würde auf jeden Fall die die nötige Stabilität bringen



Jop, so war es vorgehesen. Allerdings muss ich noch schauen wie ich das ganze an der Front fixieren kann.

@All: Hab mal den Startpost angepasst, da er keine Gültigkeit mehr hatte. Bilderupdate kann ich leider keins zeigen


----------



## Acid (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Die SSD ist auf jedenfall derb Porno!! Würde ich auf jedenfall auch jeder 3ten Graka vorziehen, wird dir Leistungsmäßig sicherlich wesentlich mehr bringen.

Allerdings hoffe ich doch das du nun nicht anfängst vernünftig zu werden?


----------



## wrap-king (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

@ Acid
offenbar nicht xD 240 gb?
^^
aber richtig so ist die schnellste und geilste SSD überhaupt


----------



## BENNQ (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Kann man das Revodrive eigentlich Wasserkühlen? (Ich weiß das es nichts brinkt weil es keine Wärmeentwicklung gibt...)^^


----------



## Blackwarhammer (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*



BENNQ schrieb:


> Kann man das Revodrive eigentlich Wasserkühlen? (Ich weiß das es nichts brinkt weil es keine Wärmeentwicklung gibt...)^^



 wie jetzt ich versteh die frage nich Aber kann man machen, wenn man will


----------



## Dukex2 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

@Blackwarhammer


BENNQ schrieb:


> Kann man das Revodrive eigentlich Wasserkühlen? (Ich weiß das es nichts brinkt weil es keine Wärmeentwicklung gibt...)^^



Würde sagen das es ihm um den optischen Faktor geht. Eigentlich eine Lustige Idee, hat nicht jeder.  Abgesehen von Sinn und Unsinn...


----------



## wirelessy (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Der wurde hier doch schon hinreichend mit Füßen getreten - und deshalb find ich die auch richtig passend und klasse.


----------



## Green.Tea (18. Januar 2011)

BENNQ schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man das Revodrive eigentlich Wasserkühlen? (Ich weiß das es nichts brinkt weil es keine Wärmeentwicklung gibt...)^^



Ich glaube kaum ^^ aber es wäre auf jedenfall die größte Geldverschwendung die ich mir vorstellen könnte


----------



## Dukex2 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*



Green.Tea schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum ^^ aber es wäre auf jedenfall die größte Geldverschwendung die ich mir vorstellen könnte



Wie die meisten Hobbys, wenn man es so sieht


----------



## Blackwarhammer (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> @Blackwarhammer
> 
> 
> Würde sagen das es ihm um den optischen Faktor geht. Eigentlich eine Lustige Idee, hat nicht jeder.  Abgesehen von Sinn und Unsinn...



ja stimmt aber da geht mehr als nur´n wasser kühler drauf, ne schöne Blende drauf mit schriftzug und vieleicht beleuchtet,das kommt auch gut .

kühlen kann man alles

@ zaucher wann gibs denn wieder bilder?


----------



## Green.Tea (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Wie die meisten Hobbys, wenn man es so sieht



na ja ich seh's bloß nicht so  aber ne festplatte zu kühlen ist doch echt mal schwachsinnig .... einfach weil man dadurch kein leistungs zuwachs bekommt oder störende laute lüfter damit ersetzt


----------



## L.B. (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Man kann auch seinen Monitor mit Wasser kühlen.  Außer, dass man etwas wirklich Einmaliges und Exklusives besitzt, hat man allerdings keinen Nutzen davon. Das Problem besteht auch darin dass man keinen passenden Kühler finden und somit um einen Eigenbau nicht herumkommen wird.


----------



## Dukex2 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Wenn jeder seinen PC wegen des Nutzens zusammenbauen würde:
Brächten wir keine Wakü, da ein 0 db-System auch fast mit Lüftern um zu setzten ist.
Sowas wie modding wäre unbekannt genauso wie Led-Lüfter usw...
Wie hätten alle nur Boxed-Kühler auf unsere Prozzis...

um nur ein paar dinge zu nennen. 

Muss doch jeder selber wissen was er mit sein Geld macht, ob er es im Puff, ins Auto oder eben in den Rechner steckt. 
Er damit sein Selbstwertgefühl steigert oder einfach Spaß dran hat. Ist doch Banane, Hauptsache es gefällt 

P.s.: Sorry musste ich jetzt los werden...


----------



## Green.Tea (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Wenn jeder seinen PC wegen des Nutzens zusammenbauen würde:
> Brächten wir keine Wakü, da ein 0 db-System auch fast mit Lüftern um zu setzten ist.
> Sowas wie modding wäre unbekannt genauso wie Led-Lüfter usw...
> Wie hätten alle nur Boxed-Kühler auf unsere Prozzis...
> ...


ja kla du hast schon recht  hat aufjedenfall was einzigartiges aber na ja entweder habe ich einfach nicht genug enthusiasmus was diese richtung angeht, von wegen viel wert auf etwas zu legen was meinen rechner einzigartig zu machen (abgesehen von der leistung ) angeht.
komischer satz btw.



Dukex2 schrieb:


> P.s.: Sorry musste ich jetzt los werden...


des passt scho


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Wann gehts weiter???


----------



## Zaucher (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Heute kam ein Paket, dass es mir endlich wieder ermöglicht meinen PC wieder übergangsweiße zu betreiben.
Es ist ein 360 Radi von Hardware Labs mit Enermax Lüfter.

Davor war ich noch im Müller damit ich mal wieder ein paar Schlaflose Nächte überstehe...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchnickNick (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

SEHR schön!


----------



## BENNQ (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Super Sachen!!! Die Lüfter sehen super aus!!!

Wie lang hält bei dir so ein Monster-Vorrat??


----------



## PSP-Hacker (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Jammi!! Monter! Magst mir eine Dose geben?

Die Lüfter sehen auch richtig gut aus!


----------



## Lolm@n (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*



BENNQ schrieb:


> Super Sachen!!! Die Lüfter sehen super aus!!!
> 
> Wie lang hält bei dir so ein Monster-Vorrat??



warscheindlich eine Nacht und der darauf folgende Tag 

Ist ein SR1 Radi oder??

Die Black Ice haben schon echt ne geile verarbeitung man findet keine abgeplatzten stellen schon beim auspacken ala Phobya und für das zahle ich gerne den aufpreis 
Echt geile Radi+Lüfter Kombi hast du da 
weiter soooo..... 

MfG


----------



## reisball (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Klasse Lüfter hast du dir da ausgesucht und der Radi ist auch top.
Finds nur störend, dass allgemein auf allen Lüftern solche Sticker drauf sind.


----------



## crankrider (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

yeaah, da schliesse ich mich an, super Radi  
und ein ordentlicher Vorrat an Getränken 

@ reisball,

dann musst Du Dir die von noiseblocker holen,
die sind nicht soo vollgeklebt, aber dafür haben
sie keine LED´s, falls Du da kein Wert drauflegst,
sind die eine TOP-Wahl 

lg

crank


----------



## ReaCT (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Wenns dich so stört kannst du sie doch abmachen?! Ich meine wenn einer kaputt geht, geht davon ja auch nicht die Welt unter.


----------



## reisball (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

@crankrider: Die sind mir auch schon aufgefallen .
@React:  Nicht bei jedem Lüfter ist das Rotorblatt vollständig, manche haben Löcher wie zb die Enermax Apollish. Da kann man dann die roten Spulen und das grüne PCB sehen. 
Bei schwarzen Lüftern könnte man den Aufkleber gegen einen Schwarzen tauschen.

Trotzdem gefallen mir die Lüfter von Zaucher sehr gut und im Betrieb sieht man auch die Aufdruck nicht mehr ^^.


----------



## STSLeon (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

@ Zaucher: Schöne Bilder! Lüfter sehen gut, bin gespannt auf Bilder vom Einbau


----------



## Own3r (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Sieht super aus! 

Ich bin mal gespannt wie es nach dem Einbau aussieht.


----------



## ReaCT (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Genau die gleiche Farbgebung hat übrigens auch mein Case: Schwarz Rot  Ich weiß nicht wie man auf so ein sterilles blau stehen kann


----------



## Zaucher (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*



BENNQ schrieb:


> Super Sachen!!! Die Lüfter sehen super aus!!!
> 
> Wie lang hält bei dir so ein Monster-Vorrat??



Danke...naja 13 Dosen sind es insgesamt, hoffe mal das es für eine Woche reicht 



PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Jammi!! Monter! Magst mir eine Dose geben?
> 
> Die Lüfter sehen auch richtig gut aus!



Danke....Die Dosen sind ganz alleine für mich 



Lolm@n schrieb:


> warscheindlich eine Nacht und der darauf folgende Tag
> 
> Ist ein SR1 Radi oder??
> 
> ...



Da geb ich dir Recht. Der SR1 Radi hat eine super Qualität und dass alles bei guter Kühlung. Zwar ist der Preis etwas hoch, aber immer noch billiger als der Termochill.



reisball schrieb:


> Klasse Lüfter hast du dir da ausgesucht und der Radi ist auch top.



Danke 



crankrider schrieb:


> yeaah, da schliesse ich mich an, super Radi
> und ein ordentlicher Vorrat an Getränken



Danke...leider gibt es bei uns die Monster nur in Grün und Gelb.



Da geht es auch schon weiter mit dem 2. Packet, das ich heute bekam. Inhalt war ein 2. SR1 Radiator und 2 Flaschen Feser Schwarz. Mal schauen ob das was taugt.
Bald ist die Bestellung bei Highflow.nl....dann gibt es richtig viel Bilder 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Sehr sehr cool, wollte mein destilliertes Wasser mit Lebensmittelfarbe schwärzen.
Bin gespannt was du berichten wirst.


----------



## Dukex2 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Sieht doch sehr gut aus!
Kühlflüssigkeit in schwarz ist zwar ein schöner Gedanke, wobei das mit der Zeit wohl eher grau wirken wird von den Ablagerungen in den Kühlern ganz zu schweigen, lass mich aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.


----------



## Zaucher (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Danke euch...
Ja ich bin auch nich so überzeugt von dem Zeug. Wollte eben 2 Kreisläufe machen. Der eine mit roter Flüssigkeit, der andere mit schwarzer. Mal schauen wie sich die Farbe im AGB macht.


----------



## crankrider (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

mhhh, sehr schön 

die schwarze Flüssigkeit wollte ich mir auch holen,
aber ich Depp habe mich doch für Clear entschieden 
Den schwarz macht bestimmt einiges her 

ja aber das grüne Moster ist auch lecker,
orange nicht, also ist nicht mein Fall, also *prost* 

ahh, schöner Radi übrigens 

lg

crank


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Hammer...bin immer wieder überzeugt von dem was du machst...Hammer!


----------



## PSP-Hacker (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Geile Sachen!!!
Also wenn du 2 Kreisläufe hättest wäre das echt was feines!!


----------



## Zaucher (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Danke euch 

Heute kam ein Paket...was heute? Hab doch gar nichts bestellt 
Dann kam es mir...ich dachte mir, das kann nicht sein 

Defekte GTX 480 am Samstag den 29.01. bei der Post abgegeben. Heute eine neue GTX 480 bekommen. Das ganze in unglaublichen 3 Werktagen *mit* Verand...........EVGA FTW




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchnickNick (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

schön anzusehen 
das weise EVGA packet-tape gefällt mir


----------



## Dukex2 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Na das nenne ich mal eine schnelle Abwicklung vom Service, vorbildlich


----------



## BENNQ (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Super Karte 
Und der Service is ja echt richtig geil !!!
Dann bin ich ja froh das meine auch aus dem Hause EVGA kommt


----------



## crankrider (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Respekt  DHL oder UPS ?

kann da Duke nur zustimmen, das ist Service 

lg

crank


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Ich komme nicht ganz mit!? Hast ne dritte Gtx480 bzw 4rte gekauft obwohl du die dritte im VK-Thread anbietest???

Bilder sind aber TOP!


----------



## Dukex2 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Natürlich muss man dazu sagen, das gerade beim Service schon viel von dem Mitarbeiter abhängt. Somit würde ich das nicht pauschalisieren. 
Natürlich stimmt das schon das EVGA für seine gute Kundenbetreuung bekannt ist, da zahlt der ein oder andere auch gerne etwas mehr.


----------



## 2funky4you (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Schickes Gehäuse nur nen bisschen groß. Wann gehts den weiter ??


----------



## Own3r (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Das ist ja mal ein schneller Service! 
Da hat EVGA alles richtig gemacht


----------



## Zaucher (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*



crankrider schrieb:


> Respekt  DHL oder UPS ?
> 
> kann da Duke nur zustimmen, das ist Service
> 
> ...



War UPS...wundert mich 



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Ich komme nicht ganz mit!? Hast ne dritte Gtx480 bzw 4rte gekauft obwohl du die dritte im VK-Thread anbietest???
> 
> Bilder sind aber TOP!



Danke...hab eine verkauft dass ich jetzt insgesamt nur noch 2 habe...



2funky4you schrieb:


> Schickes Gehäuse nur nen bisschen groß.



Ich glaube dass das Gehäuse eher zu klein ist 



SchnickNick schrieb:


> schön anzusehen
> das weise EVGA packet-tape gefällt mir



Das hab ich mir aiuch gedacht als ich das Paket gesehen habe 


Zur Frage "Wann geht es weiter?"...kann ich euch gerne beantworten. Werd morgen das Geld für die Sammelbestellung, die AciD organisiert , überweißen. Rechne also dass das Paket in etwa 2 Wochen bei mir ankommt. Kann natürlich auch schneller gehen.
Inhalt werden 7x D5 Pumpen sein dass ich somit auf insgesamt 10 Pumpen komme. Mal schauen was dann noch für die 1000 Liter fehlt ​

Edit: Wieso kann ich meinen Titel vom Thread nicht mehr ändern?


----------



## SaKuL (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*



Zaucher schrieb:


> [...]
> Zur Frage "Wann geht es weiter?"...kann ich euch gerne beantworten. Werd morgen das Geld für die Sammelbestellung, die AciD organisiert , überweißen. Rechne also dass das Paket in etwa 2 Wochen bei mir ankommt. Kann natürlich auch schneller gehen.
> Inhalt werden 7x D5 Pumpen sein dass ich somit auf insgesamt 10 Pumpen komme. Mal schauen was dann noch für die 1000 Liter fehlt ​
> 
> Edit: Wieso kann ich meinen Titel vom Thread nicht mehr ändern?



Das mit den Pumpen ist fast schon krank, aber deshalb um so geiler

Das mit dem Threadtitel ist öfter mal nen Problem, schreib einfach nen Mod an, der macht das für dich


----------



## Maverick306 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Also 7 Pumpen sind ja richtig krank... das sind mehr als 1000€

Was hast du vor mit dem ganzen Zeug? - nen trabi auf Wasserkühlung setzen?


----------



## Own3r (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Also 10 Pumpen ist echt mal ne Nummer 

Was erhoffst du dir denn dann von den 1000 l Durchfluss?


----------



## Lolm@n (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

@ Own3r nen längeren


----------



## Maverick306 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> @ Own3r nen längeren



dafür bräuchter nur ne vakuum Pumpe 


Also ich frag mich ob er wirklich alle 10 Pumpen in einem case unterbringen will... und vor allem WIE?!


----------



## Schelmiii (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> @ Own3r nen längeren


Lol, hab ich auch gedacht^^

@zaucher: Ich stelle hier mal die gewagte These auf, dass du mit sovielen Pumpen einen Leistungsverlust haben wirst. Sagen wir mal du machst 2 Kreisläufe, folglich 5 Pumpen. Die Leistungsaufname einer Pumpe liegt bei 23 Watt (wenn ich richtig nachgeschaut habe). Macht über 100 Watt, die (nach meiner Schätzung) etwa zu Hälfte ans Wasser abgegeben werden. Sprich, die Kühlung muss 50W mehr abführen. Kommt aber auch darauf an, ob du die Laings drosselts. Bin mal gespannt, was andere über meine These denken.


----------



## hirschi-94 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

@Schelmii

Die Leistungsaufnahme der Pumpen wird nicht zu 100% in Wärme umgewandelt, sondern auch in Bewegungs-E. 

Wobei vom Prinzip her hast du Recht, meine Laing, wird auch relativ warm.


----------



## Rookie7 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Sagen wirs mal so, mit dieser Bestellung hast du auch den letzten Funken Sinn aus deinem Projekt getrieben


----------



## Maverick306 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Seit wann haben die ganze Tagebücher Sinn?
gerade die Sinnlosigkeit treibt uns an ganze Cases zu zerstören und anders wieder aufzubauen *g*


----------



## crankrider (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

naja, also ob es einen Sinn hat oder nicht, ist doch egal,

- erstens hat sowas, meines Wissens nach, hier noch niemand gemacht 
- zweitens muss es ihm ja gefallen und er muss seinen Spaß dran haben
- drittens, gibt zwar sinnvollere Arten, Geld auszugeben, aber wer so nen 
   Monster-Case hat, muss es ja auch voll kriegen 

lg

crank


----------



## Schelmiii (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> @Schelmii
> 
> Die Leistungsaufnahme der Pumpen wird nicht zu 100% in Wärme umgewandelt, sondern auch in Bewegungs-E.
> 
> Wobei vom Prinzip her hast du Recht, meine Laing, wird auch relativ warm.


Die Bewegungsenergie wird aber durch den Widerstand im Kreislauf in Wärmeenergie umgewandelt. Also doch wieder alles in Wärme. Sonst müsste man das Wasser im Kreislauf nur einmal anstoßen und es würde von alleine fließen. Aber da dieses Projekt sowieso von jeglichem Bewusstsein für sinnvolle Leistungssteigerung entfernt ist, ist mein Gedanke eh erstmal zweitrangig.
Ob an der Theorie was dran ist, werden wohl nur Test zeigen.

P.s.: Mich schreibt man mit 3 i^^


----------



## SchnickNick (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Schelmiii hat da schon einerseitz recht!  etz müssen nur noch 5-6 radiatoren her, dann passts doch wieder oder?


----------



## Acid (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Ich werde die Pumpen vor dem Versenden manipulieren und Sprengstoff drinnen verstecken und somit einen Börsencrash verursachen weil Zaucher seinen PC neu bestellen muss 

@Zaucher schreib mal nen mod an wegen dem threadtitel ist ein bekanntes Problem.


----------



## STSLeon (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

10 Pumpen? Baust du noch eine Schaufelradturbine rein? Dann könntest du einen Teil des Strom wieder selbst produzieren


----------



## Dukex2 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Mal vielleicht ein dumme Frage, 
aber kann es nicht sein, das ab einem gewissen Durchfluss die Abgabe der Wärme an das Wasser nur noch schlecht statt findet wenn der Durchfluss so extrem hoch ist?!


----------



## rUdeBoy (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Mal vielleicht ein dumme Frage,
> aber kann es nicht sein, das ab einem gewissen Durchfluss die Abgabe der Wärme an das Wasser nur noch schlecht statt findet wenn der Durchfluss so extrem hoch ist?!


 
Nö ist nicht so. Zu viel Durchfluss kann man nicht haben.
Man kann es sich vielleicht so vorstellen, dass die Wärmeenergie nur auf mehrere verschiedene Moleküle verteilt wird.


----------



## SVR (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Es ist doch aber bekannt, dass Wasser die Wärme schlecht aufnimmt. Und bei einem "zu hohen" Durchfluss hieße das, dass ein erwärmtes Wassermolekül immer wieder an einen erwärmten Punkte trifft, wo es die Wärme eigentlich aufnehmen sollte.

Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## rUdeBoy (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Das Wassermolekül gibt seine Wärme aber genausoschnell wieder am Radiator ab. Da ist es schließlich auch öfter 

Bei langsam fließenden Wasser wird nur der Betrag den jedes Molekül aufnimmt und abgibt größer (also pro Durchgang). Dafür aber die Anzahl an Übergängen kleiner.

Unterm Strich bleibt es, dass die Kühlleistung mit zunehmendem Durchfluss auch steigt. Über einem bestimmten Wert geschieht dies aber nur nochin sehr kleinem Umfang. Deswegen heißt es ja auch, dass 60L/h vollkommen ausreichend sind. Darüber lassen sich nur noch mit sehr hohem Aufwand (der hier betrieben wird ) noch einige K rausholen. Es lohnt aber nur der Optik (oder der Verrücktheit) wegen, auf Durchfluss zu setzen (solange man keine HF-Kühler hat).

Einfach mal googlen wie der Zusammenhang zwischen Durchfluss und Kühlleistung ist.

Das sollte an OT jetzt reichen 

@Topic: Wann gehts denn weiter? Bestellung schon raus/versendet/angekommen?


----------



## L.B. (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] 3 Way SLI GTX 480 meets Mora---> Quad Laing D5---->Gehäuse bestellt----->Zukunftsplan steht---->Gehäuse ist da!!*

Hast du dir schon überlegt, wie du die Lautstärke des Systems in den Griff 
bekommst? Denn die Pumpe ist ja meist die lauteste Komponente im System 
und wie sich zehn Pumpen anhören, kann ich mir gerade nicht vorstellen. 

Ich würde sagen, dass eine Dämmung des Gehäuses in diesem Fall durchaus 
angebracht wäre. Die Pumpen selbst müssten natürlich auch irgendwie entkoppelt 
werden.


----------



## Zaucher (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



SaKuL schrieb:


> Das mit den Pumpen ist fast schon krank, aber deshalb um so geiler



Danke, freut mich 



Maverick306 schrieb:


> Also 7 Pumpen sind ja richtig krank... das sind mehr als 1000€
> 
> Was hast du vor mit dem ganzen Zeug? - nen trabi auf Wasserkühlung setzen?



Hehe...man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts 



Own3r schrieb:


> Also 10 Pumpen ist echt mal ne Nummer
> 
> Was erhoffst du dir denn dann von den 1000 l Durchfluss?



Nicht viel ...die Zahl 1000 im Aquaero 



Lolm@n schrieb:


> @ Own3r nen längeren



Den hab ich in der Hose 



Maverick306 schrieb:


> Also ich frag mich ob er wirklich alle 10 Pumpen in einem case unterbringen will... und vor allem WIE?!



Jop ich glaub da muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen 



Schelmiii schrieb:


> Macht über 100 Watt, die (nach meiner Schätzung) etwa zu Hälfte ans Wasser abgegeben werden. Sprich, die Kühlung muss 50W mehr abführen.



Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Wieso sollte die Pumpe die Hälfte an das Wasser abgeben. Da es noch keiner vorher ausprobiert hat, werd ich deine Theorie wiederlegen 




Rookie7 schrieb:


> Sagen wirs mal so, mit dieser Bestellung hast du auch den letzten Funken Sinn aus deinem Projekt getrieben



Haha...endlich 



Maverick306 schrieb:


> Seit wann haben die ganze Tagebücher Sinn?
> gerade die Sinnlosigkeit treibt uns an ganze Cases zu zerstören und anders wieder aufzubauen *g*



Das stimmt allerdings. Wenn meine Freundin wüsste was dass alles kostet 



crankrider schrieb:


> naja, also ob es einen Sinn hat oder nicht, ist doch egal,
> 
> - erstens hat sowas, meines Wissens nach, hier noch niemand gemacht
> - zweitens muss es ihm ja gefallen und er muss seinen Spaß dran haben
> ...



Ich geb dir in allen Punkten recht. Mir egal was andere sagen. Ich zieh mein Ding durch 



Acid schrieb:


> Ich werde die Pumpen vor dem Versenden manipulieren und Sprengstoff drinnen verstecken und somit einen Börsencrash verursachen weil Zaucher seinen PC neu bestellen muss
> 
> @Zaucher schreib mal nen mod an wegen dem threadtitel ist ein bekanntes Problem.



Börsencrash 
....musste halt jetzt in den Tops verstecken 

Titel wurde von Mod geändert. Danke für euere Tips



STSLeon schrieb:


> 10 Pumpen? Baust du noch eine Schaufelradturbine rein? Dann könntest du einen Teil des Strom wieder selbst produzieren



Das ist die Idee. Das wird der Ökorechner schlecht hin 



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Wann gehts denn weiter? Bestellung schon raus/versendet/angekommen?



Ich denke mal kommende, spätestens nächste Woche.



L.B. schrieb:


> Hast du dir schon überlegt, wie du die Lautstärke des Systems in den Griff
> bekommst? Denn die Pumpe ist ja meist die lauteste Komponente im System
> und wie sich zehn Pumpen anhören, kann ich mir gerade nicht vorstellen.



Werd die Pumpen im Alltag nur auf Stufe eins betreiben. Da sind die fast unhöhrbar. Nur für Druck bzw. Durchflusstest werd ich die Turbinen starten 


Ich hoffe ich hab keinen Post übersehen. Es gab leider Probleme mit der Sammelbestellung. Die Pumpen sind bei Highflow nicht lieferbar. Außerdem werden 2 Modkits fehlen. 
Sobald das Geld von Acid bei mir drauf ist, werd ich die Pumpen bei AT bestellen. Damit ich schon mal alle Pumpen verbauen kann. Nächste Monat kommen noch 4 AGBs dazu vll. die von FrozenQ und je nach dem nochmal Pumpen. Bis dahin wird es keine weiteren Bilder geben.

Achja..durch einen Tausch mit Bundy werden die 2 360er Radis noch durch einen Thermochill Single Radi unterstützt.


----------



## Schelmiii (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Cool, dass du jeden Post beantwortest. Drei mal darfst du raten, wieso, die Pumpen bei Highflow nicht lieferbar sind. Niemand kauft soviele Pumpen auf einmal ein^^
Und zu meiner Theorie. Ich schätze es auf etwa 50% kann mehr sein, kann aber auch weniger sein. Ich bin darauf gekommen, weil ich, bevor ich was in meinen Kreislauf einbinde, erst mit ner Pumpe durchspüle und teste. Und bei diesem Testkreislauf wird auch ohne Wärmequelle wie CPU und Co, dass Wasser deutlch Wärmer. Aber es ist ja nur eine gewagt Theorie, die es zu zerschlagen gilt


----------



## Ossiracer (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Klar wird das wasser wärmer... aber über einen ziemlich langen zeitraum, da so ne pumpe nich besonders viel wärme abgibt (zumindest meine nich)


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. Februar 2011)

Bääämmmm in your Face!!! Mörderprojekt!!! Bin auf das Endergebnis gespannt!!  Thumbs Up!!!


----------



## Zaucher (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Schelmiii schrieb:


> Drei mal darfst du raten, wieso, die Pumpen bei Highflow nicht lieferbar sind. Niemand kauft soviele Pumpen auf einmal ein^^



...das stimmt allerdings 



Schelmiii schrieb:


> Und zu meiner Theorie. Ich schätze es auf etwa 50% kann mehr sein, kann aber auch weniger sein. Ich bin darauf gekommen, weil ich, bevor ich was in meinen Kreislauf einbinde, erst mit ner Pumpe durchspüle und teste. Und bei diesem Testkreislauf wird auch ohne Wärmequelle wie CPU und Co, dass Wasser deutlch Wärmer. Aber es ist ja nur eine gewagt Theorie, die es zu zerschlagen gilt



Kann deine Gedankengänge nachvollziehen. Werd wohl Wassertemp und Durchfluss zu Anfang nicht messen können, da ich noch auf das neue Aquaero warte. Aber dann kann ich Ergebnisse liefern.



Ossiracer schrieb:


> Klar wird das wasser wärmer... aber über einen ziemlich langen zeitraum, da so ne pumpe nich besonders viel wärme abgibt (zumindest meine nich)



Ob es bei 10 Pumpen nicht erwähnenswert ist weiß ich auch nicht. Mal schauen. Bin gespannt 



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Bääämmmm in your Face!!! Mörderprojekt!!! Bin auf das Endergebnis gespannt!!  Thumbs Up!!!



Danke dir 


Heute kam die Versandbestätigung von AT. Die 7 x Alphacool VPP655 berfinden sich bereits auf den Weg zu mir. Somit gibt es morgen ein paar Bilder.
Die Teile der Sammelbestellung werden dann im laufe der nächsten Woche bei mir eintreffen.


----------



## watercooled (16. Februar 2011)

Du hast echt nen Schaden  
Werde das mal verfolgen!

Mfg


----------



## muckelpupp (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Hi Zaucher!

Will mal schwer hoffen, dass du dieses System nicht für so plateale Zwecke wie das 'Spielen' verwendest. pcgh-folding@home team want's you. So join jetzt! 

Grüsse
muckelpupp


----------



## Dommas (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich würde die Wärmeabgabe der Pumpen nicht unterschätzen. Mehr als 70% Wirkungsgrad werden die nicht haben d.h. 30% der Pumpenleistung geht als Wärme ins Wasser. 
Jedoch weis ich nicht, ob die Abwärme oder der High Flow stärker sein werden 

Falls Pc's nur nach Verstand gekauft werden dürften, wäre es ja kein Hobby mehr


----------



## Zaucher (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Gaming_King schrieb:


> Du hast echt nen Schaden
> Werde das mal verfolgen!
> 
> Mfg



Danke für das Kompliment 



muckelpupp schrieb:


> Hi Zaucher!
> 
> Will mal schwer hoffen, dass du dieses System nicht für so plateale Zwecke wie das 'Spielen' verwendest. pcgh-folding@home team want's you. So join jetzt!
> 
> ...



Hy muckelpupp,

ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung von der Folding@Home Materie. Desshalb bin ich sicher dass ich da der falsche Mann bin.



Dommas schrieb:


> Mehr als 70% Wirkungsgrad werden die nicht haben d.h. 30% der Pumpenleistung geht als Wärme ins Wasser.
> Jedoch weis ich nicht, ob die Abwärme oder der High Flow stärker sein werden
> 
> Falls Pc's nur nach Verstand gekauft werden dürften, wäre es ja kein Hobby mehr



Danke für deine Aussage. Ob wirklich die komplette Wärme an das Wasser abgegeben wird, bezweifle ich. Das gilt zu klähren. 


Das Paket von AT kam heute nicht. DHL war auch schon mal schnelller. Momentan befindet sich das Paket im LKW zum Zustellpaketzentrum. Mal schauen ob die Teile morgen kommen


----------



## SaKuL (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Sollte nicht heute das Paket kommen?


----------



## Jonnyhh (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Hab den kompletten Thread mir heute Nacht durchgelesen! Echt Krass. Hätte ich die Mittel, würde ich dass auch machen!!!

Gibt auf jedenfall ein Abo!!!


----------



## Celt!c (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Also 1000L H .Ich habe schonmal 3 Laing Pumpen gehört. Das hört sich an wie eine Motorsäge^^

Aber Viel Glück.


----------



## rUdeBoy (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Pass auf, dass du keinen Wasserstrahlschneider bastelst und Löcher in deine Kühler/AGB schneidest


----------



## Zaucher (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



SaKuL schrieb:


> Sollte nicht heute das Paket kommen?



Jo sollte eig. schon gestern kommen. Naja DHL halt 



Jonnyhh schrieb:


> Hab den kompletten Thread mir heute Nacht durchgelesen! Echt Krass. Hätte ich die Mittel, würde ich dass auch machen!!!
> 
> Gibt auf jedenfall ein Abo!!!



Danke dir, immer schön sowas zu lesen 



Celt!c schrieb:


> Also 1000L H .Ich habe schonmal 3 Laing Pumpen gehört. Das hört sich an wie eine Motorsäge^^
> 
> Aber Viel Glück.



Ich denk mal auf Stufe 1 wird das kein Problem sein mit der Lautstärke 



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Pass auf, dass du keinen Wasserstrahlschneider bastelst und Löcher in deine Kühler/AGB schneidest



Das wäre natürchlich fatal. Hoffe dass es nicht so weit kommt 


Da steht es nun vor mir. Das Paket von AT mit krassen 10x D5 Pumpen.


Teaser....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf das Paket von Highflow.


----------



## Celina'sPapa (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Falls du nicht wünschst des nächtens von Pumpenräubern heimgesucht zu werden, solltest du deine Adresse unkenntlich machen lieber Dominik


----------



## Zaucher (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Fail...hatte es nur auf dem nicht verkleinerten Bild geändert. Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## crankrider (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

nicht schlecht, das ist mal ein PumpenArsenal 

Aber schick sieht es aus, jetzt mal hoffen das Du daraus Dir die erwünschte
Leistung erzielen kannst, aber Hauptsache ist ja, Du hast Spaß an Deinem 
Projekt und einmalig ist es ja  

lg

crank


----------



## Dukex2 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Hammer Hart, bin schon auf die ersten werte und Bilder gespannt.


----------



## Uter (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Wenn du wirklich 1000l/h erreichen willst, dann würde ich den ganzen Kreislauf darauf auslegen, d.h. möglichst viele 3/8"-Gewinde, 19/13-Schlauch, Kühler mit extrem hohem Durchfluss (z.B. Enzotech Sapphire) und möglichst kleiner Radiator. Die Temps dürften dann zwar deutlich steigen, aber vermutlich erreichst du nur so die 1000l/h.


----------



## SaKuL (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Uter schrieb:


> Wenn du wirklich 1000l/h erreichen willst, dann würde ich den ganzen Kreislauf darauf auslegen, d.h. möglichst viele 3/8"-Gewinde, 19/13-Schlauch, Kühler mit extrem hohem Durchfluss (z.B. Enzotech Sapphire) und möglichst kleiner Radiator. Die Temps dürften dann zwar deutlich steigen, aber vermutlich erreichst du nur so die 1000l/h.



Dito, aber ein möglichst kleiner Radi wäre irgendwie Blödsinn, wobei wirklich nur so die 1000l/h drin sein sollten.


----------



## Thunder206 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

absolut krank. Aber ich würde auch zu gunsten des durchflusses eher kleine radi´s verwenden.

Evtl. könntest du ja mal durchlaufkühler testen, sind zwar nicht für computer gebaut aber evtl. bringen sie ja was. Den durchfluss stören sie schon mal nicht,

http://medias.scooter-center.com/HI1090A.jpg


----------



## Lolm@n (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Thunder206 schrieb:


> absolut krank. Aber ich würde auch zu gunsten des durchflusses eher kleine radi´s verwenden.
> 
> Evtl. könntest du ja mal durchlaufkühler testen, sind zwar nicht für computer gebaut aber evtl. bringen sie ja was. Den durchfluss stören sie schon mal nicht,
> 
> http://medias.scooter-center.com/HI1090A.jpg



Ich denke nicht das das als Radi taugt 

Und die Pumpen sind ja mal übel 

MFG


----------



## L.B. (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Du solltest die Kühlung nach der Fertigstellung auf jeden Fall einem 
Langzeittest unterziehen, denn wer weiß, was bei 1000l/h alles passiert. 
Nicht, dass nach drei Monaten die Kühlstrukturen im Kühler weg sind oder der 
Radiator undicht wird, weil die Kanalwände weggeschliffen sind.  

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Gehäuse aus? Wurde es schon versendet?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Hi gerade dein Thread entdeckt,

sehr interresant.

Frag mich nur die ganze Zeit,

warum hast du nicht eine Pumpe mit höherer leistung genommen??

Hab z.b. ne Eheim 1250-790 230V,mit 1200l/h.


http://www.aquatuning.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=Eheim%201250&


Bei Drei Pumpen würde ich mir schon gedanken über Geräuschentwicklung machen.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(230v an 12V lässt sich z.b mit einem Relais realisieren)

Hinlänglich ist ja bekannt ,das die flussgeschwindigkeit nicht so entscheident ist.

(hab auch einen Core i7 920,nur der wird gekühlt)

Desweiteren können sich Farbzusätze im Wasser negativ auswirken.

Und beim übertackten informier dich vorher ausreichend.

(Hatte auch erst mal losgelegt,bis ich Tips von Moloch bekam)

Unbedingt alle Spannungen Fixen.

How Too bei PCGH

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ow-intel-core-i7-bloomfield-overclocking.html







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG


----------



## Own3r (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Echt krass wieviele Pumpen das sind 

Die Leistung wird brachial sein


----------



## Acid (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Action!!!!!  

@KillerPfote Eine Laing D5 hat mehr Leistung als eine Eheim  Link

@Thunder 206 Das sind lediglich kleine Durchlaufkühler die bringen bei Scootern schon kaum einen Temp-Unterschied und da bekommen sie derben Fahrtwind ab. Sind einfach viel zu klein für den PC Bereich.

Wenn es Zaucher wirklich auf die Kühlleistung ankommen würde hätte er sich wohl einen Heilea Ultra 2000 oder sowas gekauft. *Link* Viel mehr geht es ja aber darum etwas zu erschaffen was es so noch nicht gibt und wo die meisten sagen: ^^Kraaaaaaank^^  Und das gelingt ihm mit den 10 D5 Garantiert 

Ich bin gespannt ob du die 1kl/h schaffen wirst....


----------



## Gnome (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Also DAS ist nun wirklich krank . Bin gespannt wie du das unterbringen willst


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*


Hoffentlich fließt das Wasser nicht zu schnell durch die Kühler,

so das es nicht genug Wärme aufnehmen kann.^^

Wasser ist ja eigentlich ein schlechter Wärmeleiter.

Auf das ergebniss bin ich gespannt.

(wenn ich nur wüste wie das mit dem Abbo geht....hmmmm)


MFG


----------



## wintobi (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



crankrider schrieb:


> klaar lebt er noch, aber er hat was besseres zu tun,
> als wie den ganzen Tag im Forum rumzuhängen
> 
> lg
> ...



was willst du damit andeuten???


----------



## NCphalon (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Acid schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt ob du die 1kl/h schaffen wirst....



Ähm... 1000 Liter sin net ein Kiloliter sondern ne Tonne

Un @TE: bei diesen Durchflussmengen brauchste entweder ne Pumpe wie sie in Hochdruckreinigern verbaut is oder en Querschnitt wies ihn so net zu kaufen gibt^^


----------



## Klutten (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Da einiges gemeldet wurde eine kleine Bitte:

Bitte fahrt eure allgemeine Diskussion untereinander bitte wieder etwas zurück und wartet ab, was der Threadersteller für Neuigkeiten präsentiert. Bei dermaßen viel "Spam" erkennt man kaum noch Inhalte des Tagebuchs - zumal einige hier der Meinung sind, permanent "ich bin gespannt ...u.s.w." zu schreiben. Das braucht niemand.

Danke


----------



## prost (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Da schreibt er in den ersten Posts doch glatt "für einen 980X hat das Geld dann doch nicht gereicht" 
 Das mit den Pumpen ist aber auch zu geil, ich fande die 4 schon krass 
Alles zu geil  Bildeeeeer!!!


----------



## crankrider (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

genau, für nen 980x hat das Geld nicht gereicht, aber 10 Pumpen 
im Wert von ca. 800 - 900 € 

Aber gut das es so freaky Leute hier gibt, so wird es hier nie 
langweilig und Mainstream 

lg

crank


----------



## Der Stuhl (22. Februar 2011)

10 pumpen sind echt extrem 

Aber aussergewöhnliche Sachen gehören hier auch mal rein
Weiter so 

MfG Der Stuhl

Geschrieben auf meinem HTC Wildfire mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## Zaucher (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



crankrider schrieb:


> aber Hauptsache ist ja, Du hast Spaß an Deinem
> Projekt und einmalig ist es ja  crank



Du bringst es auf den Punkt, danke dir 



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Hammer Hart, bin schon auf die ersten werte und Bilder gespannt.



Da bist du nicht der einzige 



Uter schrieb:


> Wenn du wirklich 1000l/h erreichen willst, dann würde ich den ganzen Kreislauf darauf auslegen, d.h. möglichst viele 3/8"-Gewinde, 19/13-Schlauch. Die Temps dürften dann zwar deutlich steigen, aber vermutlich erreichst du nur so die 1000l/h.





SaKuL schrieb:


> Dito, aber ein möglichst kleiner Radi wäre irgendwie Blödsinn, wobei wirklich nur so die 1000l/h drin sein sollten.





Thunder206 schrieb:


> absolut krank. Aber ich würde auch zu gunsten des durchflusses eher kleine radi´s verwenden.



Es werden 2x 360er Radis verbaut + 1x 120er. Die Temps wollte ich eig. im grünen Bereich halten. Auch wenn dadurch der Durchfluss sinkt....dann werden eben nochmal Pumpen gekauft.



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Und die Pumpen sind ja mal übel MFG



Danke 



L.B. schrieb:


> Du solltest die Kühlung nach der Fertigstellung auf jeden Fall einem
> Langzeittest unterziehen, denn wer weiß, was bei 1000l/h alles passiert.
> Nicht, dass nach drei Monaten die Kühlstrukturen im Kühler weg sind oder der
> Radiator undicht wird, weil die Kanalwände weggeschliffen sind.



Das wird auf jeden Fall von nöten sein. Weiß Gott was da für ein Druck herrscht.



Own3r schrieb:


> Die Leistung wird brachial sein



Dass hoffe ich...



Acid schrieb:


> Wenn es Zaucher wirklich auf die Kühlleistung ankommen würde hätte er sich wohl einen Heilea Ultra 2000 oder sowas gekauft. Viel mehr geht es ja aber darum etwas zu erschaffen was es so noch nicht gibt und wo die meisten sagen: ^^Kraaaaaaank^^  Und das gelingt ihm mit den 10 D5 Garantiert



 sign....
Da geb ich dir zu 100 Prozent recht. Mir geht es einfach um die einzigartigkeit 
Vor allem wäre ich mit solch einer Pumpe billiger dran gewesen 



Gnome schrieb:


> Also DAS ist nun wirklich krank . Bin gespannt wie du das unterbringen willst



Oh ja da bin ich selber gespannt 



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Hoffentlich fließt das Wasser nicht zu schnell durch die Kühler, so das es nicht genug Wärme aufnehmen kann.^^MFG



Das wäre fatal...wird aber denk ich mal in der Praxis nicht auftreten.



NCphalon schrieb:


> bei diesen Durchflussmengen brauchste entweder ne Pumpe wie sie in Hochdruckreinigern verbaut is oder en Querschnitt wies ihn so net zu kaufen gibt^^



Hehe....ich hoffe es klappt mit den D5s



Klutten schrieb:


> Da einiges gemeldet wurde eine kleine Bitte:



Einges gemeldet ...danke dir 



prost schrieb:


> Da schreibt er in den ersten Posts doch glatt "für einen 980X hat das Geld dann doch nicht gereicht



Mann muss prioritäten setzen ....Bilder werden auf jeden Fall kommen.



crankrider schrieb:


> aber 10 Pumpen
> im Wert von ca. 800 - 900 €



Wenn es doch nur "so wenig" Geld wäre....



Der Stuhl schrieb:


> 10 pumpen sind echt extrem
> Aber aussergewöhnliche Sachen gehören hier auch mal rein
> Weiter so



PCGH Extreme ...Danke dir 


Nun gut was soll ich noch schreiben......Ich warte noch auf 3 Pakete. Das erste ist das Paket aus der Sammelbestellung von Highflow. Das 2. ein Tauschhandel mit Bundy, dabei sprang ein Thermochill Single Radi raus.
Und das 3. ein spontan kauf aus dem Luxx.

Mein erster Benchtable von LeChuck. Da ich wohl einiges am Gehäuse verändern muss und ich nicht jedes mal die Hardware ausbauen will hab ich mir gedacht, kauf ich den mal.
Somit bekommt ihr auch noch Bilder vom Einbau der Hardware in den Benchtable. Was für ein Luxxus


----------



## Schelmiii (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Hier wird ja ziemlich viel geschrieben, kann sein dass ichs übersehen habe, aber wann können wir mit ersten Ergebnissen von der geballten Pumpleistung rechnen?


----------



## Zaucher (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

hmm wie gesagt muss ich noch auf die Sammelbestellung warten, da ich den Inhalt benötige.
Das sind BP Dualdeckel, BP Modkit. Ohne die kann ich keine Tests durchführen...leider.


----------



## Green.Tea (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Zaucher schrieb:


> hmm wie gesagt muss ich noch auf die Sammelbestellung warten, da ich den Inhalt benötige.
> Das sind BP Dualdeckel, BP Modkit. Ohne die kann ich keine Tests durchführen...leider.


Wann hastn die bestellung aufgegeben ? bin echt mal gespannt auf die ersten ergbenisse ^^ 

mfg


----------



## affli (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

 also das Geld wärs mir nicht wert, aber ist natürlich schon nice! 
stell mir aber vor das 10Pümpchen einen ziemlichen lärm verursachen..!


----------



## gck (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

*GATZ zur MAIN !!!*... auf jedenfall interessant dein TB oversizing die alle grenzen sprengt.

Also ich bleib dabei [x] abo


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

erstma Gz zur main 2 gz zu so einem hammer geilen kranken einfall . und gz zu dem mut das zu realissieren. zum thema agb ... ich hab jetzt noch nit so viel ahnung von waküs... aber ohne mist welche normal kauflich erwerbbare agb wird diesen druck aushalten. nimm lieber nen vorrats behälter aus lkw oder auto bereich.^^ oder frag im forum nach obs hier jemand kranes gibt der dir so ein ding baun kann das für so ne kranke sache ausgelegt ist. und vor allem teste den kreislauf BEVOR du die hw testest^^ und kontaktiere mal evga... die selber habe auch immer interesse an solch kranken projekten vlt unterstützen die dich ja auch  ne agb aus edelstahl mit sicht fenster und weißer bzw roter beleuchtung wäre meine idee wenn mann die agb selber bauen lassen will ^^ ich denke einfach das "normale" agbs ausm handel für solche leistung nit ausgelegt ist. udn erhlic hgesagt wäre es echt schade um die hw ....


----------



## Lolm@n (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Gratulation zur Main.

Auch wenn ich finde noch unverdient denn das ganze läuft noch nicht das wäre in 2 Wochen mehr verdient gewesen nach dem er seinen Kühlern die Struktur weg gefräst hat. 

Edit:
@ Zaucher nicht falsch verstehen denn ich weiss das das nch dem Einbau wieder genial ausschaut bei dir aber sie hätten das lieber abgewartet 

MfG


----------



## kabinenbrunser (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

schade dass ich seinen Traum an dieser Stelle leider zerstören muss.. eine zu hohe Strömungsgeschwindigkeit wird sich sehr negativ auf die Wärmeübertragung auswirken!
Turbulente Strömung

um diese Turbulente Strömung zu sehen könntest du ja durchsichtige Schläuche einbauen...

Grüße Kabinenbrunser


----------



## BlackWolf (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Gratz zur Main

Klappt es denn mit den 1000L/h?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



BlackWolf schrieb:


> Gratz zur Main
> 
> Klappt es denn mit den 1000L/h?


 
Wie über dir schon steht definitiv nicht. Da sind mehrere Limitierende Faktoren. Ich denke es wird auf 400 L ungefähr rauslaufen. 
Ansonsten stimme ich Lolm@an zu.


----------



## sandman85 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



kabinenbrunser schrieb:


> schade dass ich seinen Traum an dieser Stelle leider zerstören muss.. eine zu hohe Strömungsgeschwindigkeit wird sich sehr negativ auf die Wärmeübertragung auswirken!
> Turbulente Strömung
> 
> um diese Turbulente Strömung zu sehen könntest du ja durchsichtige Schläuche einbauen...
> ...


 
Völliger Quatsch!

q = alpha * A * deltaT mit q als Wärmeleistung, alpha als Wärmeübergangskoeffizient, A als Fläche, und deltaT als Temperaturunterschied. Geht man davon aus, dass A und deltaT erstmal annähernd konstant bleiben, kann man q nur durch alpha beeinflussen, welcher sich wie folgt berechnet:
alpha = (lambda\L)*Nu mit lambda als Wärmeleitfähigkeit, L als charakteristischer Länge und Nu als Nusseltzahl. Die Nusseltzahl ist eine Funktion von Reynolds-, und Prandtelzahl . Die Prandtelzahl sollte in diesem kleinen Temperaturbereich auch annähernd konstant bleiben, womit die Reynoldszahl als Einflussgröße übrigbleibt:
Re = (v*L*rho)/eta mit v als mittlerer Strömungsgeschwindigkeit, rho als Dichte des Fluids und eta als dynamische Viskosität. L, rho und eta sollen wieder konstant bleiben und es bleibt nur noch die Geschwindigkeit als Einflussgröße übrig:
=> v größer => Re größer => Nu größer => alpha größer => q größer => "Kühlleistung" erhöht.
Im Allgemeinen kann man sagen, dass nicht nur eine Erhöhung der Geschwindigkeit, sondern v.a. eine Erhöhung der Turbulenz, den Wärmeübergang in Fluiden sehr günstig beeinflusst...


@Threadsteller:
Ziemlich fesches Projekt...
Aber mal ein paar Fragen (und man verzeihe mir, wenn schon einiges beantwortet wurde, aber ich hab keinen Bock, 120 Seiten durchzulesen, von denen wahrscheinlich 75% unwichtig sind ):
Hast du dir schon mal Gedanken gemacht, eine Pumpen und eine Anlagenkennlinie zu verwenden, um abzuschätzen, wieviele Pumpen du tatsächlich brauchen wirst und mit welcher Leistungsaufnahme, etc. du rechnen musst?
Sagt dir Kavitation was? 
Ich werd mal noch ein bisschen den Thread durchsuchen, ob ich was finde, welche Schlauch- und  Anschlussdurchmesser du verwendest, dann könnt ich mal n bisschen was ausrechnen...

Grüße
Sandman


----------



## crankrider (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

auch von mir GW zur MAIN, Du und Dein Projekt, Ihr habt es verdient 
und natürlich das es klappt und alles so laufen wird wie Du es Dir erhofft und vorgestellt hast,
den einzigartige Projekte brauchen Erfolg 

lg

crank


----------



## kabinenbrunser (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



sandman85 schrieb:


> Völliger Quatsch!
> 
> q = alpha * A * deltaT mit q als Wärmeleistung, alpha als Wärmeübergangskoeffizient, A als Fläche, und deltaT als Temperaturunterschied. Geht man davon aus, dass A und deltaT erstmal annähernd konstant bleiben, kann man q nur durch alpha beeinflussen, welcher sich wie folgt berechnet:
> alpha = (lambda\L)*Nu mit lambda als Wärmeleitfähigkeit, L als charakteristischer Länge und Nu als Nusseltzahl. Die Nusseltzahl ist eine Funktion von Reynolds-, und Prandtelzahl . Die Prandtelzahl sollte in diesem kleinen Temperaturbereich auch annähernd konstant bleiben, womit die Reynoldszahl als Einflussgröße übrigbleibt:
> ...


 
soso im Allgemeinen

also ich bin gelernter Kältetechniker und bei unseren Kunden sind Turbulente Strömungen nicht erwünscht!

und auch in meinem Wakü-System konnte ich schon bei nur 2 Pumpen solche feststellen

aber ich will nicht weiter flamen oder versuchen dir Hydraulik in der Praxis zu erklären, da du anscheinend mit der Theorie glücklich bist


Grüße Kabinenbrunser


----------



## Own3r (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Auch von mir Gratulation zur Main. Hast du dir verdient !


----------



## Lippokratis (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Glückwunsch zur Main. Ein Inhaltsverzeichnis im ersten Thread wäre nicht schlecht, damit man sich nicht 1100 Beiträge durch lesen muss.




sandman85 schrieb:


> q = alpha * A * deltaT mit q als Wärmeleistung, alpha als Wärmeübergangskoeffizient, A als Fläche, und deltaT als Temperaturunterschied. Geht man davon aus, dass A und deltaT erstmal annähernd konstant bleiben, kann man q nur durch alpha beeinflussen, welcher sich wie folgt berechnet:
> alpha = (lambda\L)*Nu mit lambda als Wärmeleitfähigkeit, L als charakteristischer Länge und Nu als Nusseltzahl. Die Nusseltzahl ist eine Funktion von Reynolds-, und Prandtelzahl . Die Prandtelzahl sollte in diesem kleinen Temperaturbereich auch annähernd konstant bleiben, womit die Reynoldszahl als Einflussgröße übrigbleibt:
> Re = (v*L*rho)/eta mit v als mittlerer Strömungsgeschwindigkeit, rho als Dichte des Fluids und eta als dynamische Viskosität. L, rho und eta sollen wieder konstant bleiben und es bleibt nur noch die Geschwindigkeit als Einflussgröße übrig:
> => v größer => Re größer => Nu größer => alpha größer => q größer => "Kühlleistung" erhöht.
> Im Allgemeinen kann man sagen, dass nicht nur eine Erhöhung der Geschwindigkeit, sondern v.a. eine Erhöhung der Turbulenz, den Wärmeübergang in Fluiden sehr günstig beeinflusst...



Das ist richtig Turbulenzen sind besser zur Wärmeaufnahme, darum haben ja die Wasserkühler auch eine Düsen für hohe Geschwindigkeit und Verwirbelungen. Turbulenzen bedeuten aber immer einen höheren Widerstand, darum will man im Schlauch wieder eine durchgehend laminare Strömung haben. Die ist auch normal, weil durch die Querschnittserhöhung eine Geschwindigkeitabnahme stattfindet. Bei den hohen Förderleistungen müsste man dann den Querschnitt der Schläuche erhöhen um wieder in den laminaren Strömungsbereich zu kommen. Jeder der mal Strömungslehre als Fach genießen durfte, sollte wissen, das es sehr kompliziert ist und fast alles nur auf Näherungen beruht.


----------



## prost (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

GRATZ zur Main 
Ohne Frage total verdient, jetzt fehlen nur noch erste (kranke ) Egebnisse


----------



## axel25 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Gratz zur Main.

Auch ich halte die 1000l für unrealistisch, einmal wegen der Drurchmesser und zum anderen wegen der Kühler, die immer wieder bremsen.


----------



## Black_Beetle (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Wäre schön wenn man alle Beiträge rauslöscht die nicht hier rein gehören so wie zum Beispiel meiner.


----------



## AeroX (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Von mir auch! 

Werde das hier weiter verfolgen.. klingt interessant mit 1000l/h 

mfg


----------



## zettiii (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Krass, da guckt man 15 Seiten nicht in dein TB und es kommt sowas 
Also ganz ehrlich total krass übertrieben ( mir fehlen die Worte  ) aber das macht es auch so geil 
Einzigartig wird es auf jeden Fall. Und so lange du Spaß und Kleingeld hast, ist alles gut 
Gratz zur Main  Bin sehr gespannt wies weiter geht  !


----------



## Dukex2 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Gratuliere zur Main!!!
Dann wollen wir hoffen das du bald Fakten für sich sprechen lässt


----------



## omc1984 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

also ich habe das gerade auf der Hauptseite von PCGH gelesen und bin gleich mal neugierig geworden.
Ich ahbe bis dato nicht alle 114 Seiten gelesen...werde ich sicher auch nicht...aber ich würde gern mal wissen wie du die 1000L/Stunde erreichen willst.

Sollen die gemessen werden oder ist das eine "Auf-Addierung" der verschiedenen Pumpen???


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Gratulation zur Main . 
Wie wäre es mit einen großen top agb von martma ?


----------



## motek-18 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme High Flow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

bastlle selber an einem gehäuse mit einer leistung die deiner nahe kommen soll mit zwei kammern und nur zum GAMING und OC soll noch ein fach für trockeneis haben aber die 360 radi werden dir da nicht helfen,vielleicht wenn du auf MONSTER radis baust ansonsten würde ich passive radies nehmen oder selber bauen,10mm kupferrohr zum beispiel hier habe ich auch schon das eine oder andre gebaut.schlauch durchmesser ist aber auch zur beachten und kontrolle über die pumpen sonst kann es sein das sie sich selber aus bremsen
viel spaß mit


----------



## watercooled (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Sagt mal irre ich oder hieß das tagebuch früher nicht mal was mit Behemoth Projekt???

mfg


----------



## ATB (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich hab gerade mal gerechnet: 1 m³ pro Stunde bedeutet *200 ml pro Sekunde*

Da drücke ich dir die Daumen, dass dir nicht die Schläuche abplatzen.


----------



## omc1984 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Also an der Stelle muss ich mich jetzt noch mal sehr ernsthaft zu worte melden und hier mal den ein oder anderen sachverhalt klären...denn anscheinend ist nicht ganz klar, dass wohl so fast nicht machbar ist...aber dazu später

ich finde es trotzdem toll, dass so ambitioniert an das Projekt gegangen wird und es optisch auch so beeindruckend ist!

Dennoch sollte man mal auf den physikalischen Aspekt (von Arbeitsmaschinen und Strömungstechnik/mechanik) zusprechen kommen:
Folgende Sachverhalte zur Klärung:
- der Durchfluss (eigentlich Volumenstrom genannt) oder die  Förderhöhe verdoppeln sich (in der Theorie) wenn man 2 gleiche Pumpen in Reihe oder Parallel schaltet!
- in der Praxis werden die Verdopplungen nicht erreicht, weil der Arbeitspunkt der maßgebend durch die Anlagenkennlinie niedriger liegt -> kann man grafisch ganz einfach ermitteln
- die Anlagenkennlinie hat folgende Faktoren inne: welche Förderhöhe muss gepackt werden und welcher Widerstand beim Volumenstrom ist vorhanden

-> bis hier ist alles noch simpel,richtig??

Deine Anlagenkennlinie steht ja durch die Konfiguration nun fest!
Durch eine bestimmte Schaltung deiner Pumpen hättest du jetzt in der Theorie ja eigentlich schon die 1000L/h erreicht. Warum ist das nicht so...?
Eben diese Reihenschaltung erzeugt so etwas wie eine Ersatzpumpenkennlinie. Wo diese Kennlinie sich mit der Anlagenkennlinie schneidet, da liegt der Arbeitspunkt (bestehend aus einer Gewissen Förderhöhe und einem gewissen Volumenstrom).
Ab einem gewissen Punkt (Anzahl an Pumpen) verpasst du aber die Anlagenkennlinie und nichts steigt mehr...aus dem Grunde glaube ich zu 99%, dass du mit dem momentanen Aufbau/Schaltung) die 1000L/h nicht erreichen kannst.

Ich würde das aber sehr gern mal grafisch darstellen - für die die es interessiert.
Benötige dazu aber mal ein paar Eckdaten, wenn es recht ist?!  Gern acuh per PN


----------



## sandman85 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



omc1984 schrieb:


> Also an der Stelle muss ich mich jetzt noch mal sehr ernsthaft zu worte melden und hier mal den ein oder anderen sachverhalt klären...denn anscheinend ist nicht ganz klar, dass wohl so fast nicht machbar ist...aber dazu später
> 
> ich finde es trotzdem toll, dass so ambitioniert an das Projekt gegangen wird und es optisch auch so beeindruckend ist!
> 
> ...


 
... das wollte ich in meinem Post ansprechen 

Nicht, dass ich das für völlig unmöglich halte, aber bei solchen "unsinnigen" Projekten (und ich steh auf unsinnige Projekte ) sollte man sich schon Gedanken über die Dimensionierung der Peripherie machen...

Grüße
Sandman


----------



## omc1984 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Du hast absolut recht sandmann!

allerdings muss man gar nicht so weit gehen und auf die Turbulente Strömung eingehen!
Meine Erklärung reicht völlig aus...
Mittlerweile habe ihc mir die Pumpenkennlinien (bei verschiedenen Drehzahlen) runtergeladen und ein Diagramm gezeichnet.
Wenn ich jetzt noch die Anlagenkennlinie, und eine Aufzeichnung der Schaltung bekomme, dann könnte ich das grafisch mal darstellen!

An der Stelle würde ich jetzt sogar mal soweit gehen, dass es ab einer gewissen Pumpenanzahl zum zum Kollaps, des System kommt (wenn es nicht vorher schon undicht wird) und die Förderhöhe asymptotisch gegen 0 strebt.
Auf deutsch gesagt, die Pumpen arbeiten bei Volllast aber es bewegt sich nix und die Hardware stirbt nen Hitzetod!!! Klingt dramatisch, aber so ist Physik nun mal !

Ich muss schon sagen, dass die vielen Laing D5-Pumpen schon geil aussehen...aber ob es das wert ist???
Jedenfalls ohne die Schläuche (vom Innendurchmesser) massiv zu vergrößern und weniger Widerstände (in Form von Kühlern) einzubauen sind die 1000L Volumenstrom nicht machbar!!!
Man könnte das natürlich umformulieren: wenn du mehrere getrennte Kreisläufe verwendest, dann kann du die Durchflussmengen addieren und kommst somit "im gesamten PC auf einen Durchfluss von 1000L/h". Das ist kein Thema!!!

Alles andere ist unmöglich!
Würde es gern beweisen...Darf ich???
Darf ich???
Darf ich???
Darf ich???
Darf ich???
Darf ich???
Darf ich???
Darf ich???
Darf ich???
Darf ich???
Darf ich???
Darf ich???
Darf ich???
Darf ich???


----------



## Acid (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Auch von mir dicken Glückwunsch zur Main!!!! Ich freue mich schon sobald es weitergeht  Dauert ja nicht mehr lange!

Ich würde es auf jedenfall so versuchen wie du geplant hast, sollte das nicht zum gewünschten Ergebnis führen würde ich auch die Schlauchgröße ändern.


----------



## Progs-ID (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Auch von mir: Gratulation zur Main. 

Ist schon ein super krasses Extreme-Projekt, was du hier gestartet hast. Mal was komplett anderes. Mach weiter so und lass dich nicht unterkriegen.


----------



## Green.Tea (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

jo auch noch mal von mir nen gratz zur MAIN ! 

bin echt mal gespannt wie einflitzebogen auf neue bilder /updates ... und was letztendlich aus dem ganzen konzept wird ^^


mfg


----------



## Zaucher (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Erst einmal Danke für die Glückwünsche. Das pusht einen richtig.
Da gestern viel los war in meinem TB werd ich nicht alle Antworten zitieren, sondern möglichst alle Fragen in einem Text zu beantworten. Werd mich auch an den Fragen und Kommentare unter dem Main Artikel orientieren.

Vorne Weg….

@Gaming_King:  Das war jemand anderer 

Da wohl nicht ganz klar war welche Wakü Komponenten verbaut werden fasse ich hier nochmal kurz zusammen.

-10 Laing D5

-10 BP Modkit

-5 BP Dualtops

-4x 400mm AGB

-16/10 BP Tüllen

-2x HWL 360er Radi

-1x TC 120er Radi

-Tygon R3603 - HighFlow - 3/8 ID - 5/8 OD – Clear

-Tygon R3400 - HighFlow - 3/8 ID - 5/8 OD – Black

Wie man schon erkennen kann werden jeweils 2 Pumpen Parallel betrieben. Damit wird ein max. Durchfluss erreicht im gegensatz zum Betrieb in Reihe , Damals hatte ich  4 Pumpen in Reihe. Das erziehlte nicht den gewünschten effekt. Da viele Meinungen kamen, dass es wohl nicht klappen wird, will ich hier auch noch näher eingehen. Fakt ist dass es wohl bisser keinen gegeben hat der so viele Pumpen auf einmal in einem PC verbaut hat. Desshalb kann mir keiner eine in der Praxis getestete Antwort liefern. Klar wäre es möglich das ganze durch Physikalische Formeln auszurechenen. Aber in einer Wakü gibt es eine Menge Einflüsse und Faktoren die man berücksichtigen sollte. Ein Problem wird der hohe Druck sein. Ich befürchte dass sich dadurch der Schlauch ausdehnt und sich dieser von den Tüllen löst. Desshalb werd ich wohl die BP Tüllen gegen BP Schraubis austauschen.

Mir geht es nicht darum später bessere Temps zu erreichen. Was auch nicht gehen wird. Sonderen mir geht es viel mehr was verrücktes auf die Beine zu stellen und später zu sagen….es hat sich gelohnt.

Mir geht es auch nicht um *den längeren*. Das muss ich nicht mit meinem PC bzw. hab ich es auch nicht nötig.
Ob es letzten Endes klappt kann ich euch in den kommenden Wochen berichten. Vorausgesetzt der DFM bzw. Aquaereo lässt es zu.

Hier natürlich die versprochenen Bilder des Benchtables und des TC Singelradi…





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt auch was neues von der Sammelbestellung. Acid war so freundlich und hat gestern Bilder hochgeladen von den Paketen, die bei ihm angekommen sind.
Meine Teile davon werden wohl im laufe der nächsten Woche bei mir eintreffen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wintobi (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

hä für was ist der benchtable??


----------



## zettiii (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Wow, das nenn ich mal ne Lieferung 
Schönes Benchtable hast du da. Erleichtert einiges, denke xD
Ist auch besser, dass du die Tüllen tauschsts. Warum noch der Single ? Lohnt sich das ?


----------



## PSP-Hacker (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Sehr schicke sachen!!! Dann viel spaß beim basteln!!


----------



## DrPeacemaker (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich finde diese Extremmodidee nicht schlecht. Was mir Sorge bereiten würde wären die Schläuche, ob die überhaupt den Druck standhalten.

Was mich aber extrem stört:
Du verballerst sehr viel Geld für das kompltte System (noch nicht so schlimm, besser gesagt egal), ABER die Radiatorwahl ist wohl der Witz schlechthin. *Kindergartenradiatoren für ein Goliathsystem.

*Edit: Kann es sein, dass ich in den Bildern oben größereRadiatoren sehe? Vielleicht sollte du den ersten Post editieren und deine aktuellen Sachen reinsetzen. Es könnte sonst passieren, das weiterhin so komische Posts kommen (wie von mir). Nicht jeder hat große Lust sich durch 115 Seiten zu lesen.


----------



## Own3r (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Die ganzen Sachen benötigen ja bald einen eigenen Raum ! Das ist echt nicht mehr normal


----------



## prost (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



> Das ist echt nicht mehr normal


Das war es von Anfang an nicht 

Aber wirklich cool, auch deine neue Lieferung. Der Benchtable wird einiges erleichtern


----------



## wintobi (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

ich raf es gerade nicht mehr benutzt er nicht mehr das Lian Li case sondern den Benchtable???


----------



## zettiii (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Vielleicht einfach zum Testen und Basteln das Benchtable


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

So weit ich das in Erinnerung habe, hat er sich den BenchTable unabhängig von seinem Projekt gekauft. 

Ansonsten Hut ab für die Aktion!


----------



## NHG (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich finde das ist ein geniales projekt. wenn ich so viel geld hätte würde ich es wohl eher in eine bessere cpu setzen und nur 2 pumpen nehmen.
klar, sinn macht es keinen, das projekt. Doch das ist beim casemodden doch eh völlig egal 

achja, nen [x] ABO kriegste natürlich auch!


----------



## Lolm@n (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



DrPeacemaker schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Extremmodidee nicht schlecht. Was mir Sorge bereiten würde wären die Schläuche, ob die überhaupt den Druck standhalten.
> 
> Was mich aber extrem stört:
> Du verballerst sehr viel Geld für das kompltte System (noch nicht so schlimm, besser gesagt egal), ABER die Radiatorwahl ist wohl der Witz schlechthin. *Kindergartenradiatoren für ein Goliathsystem.
> ...


 
Was ist bitte an 2 Blackice 360er Radis und einem 120er Kindergarten??
Steht auf der Seite 115 bei seiner Aufkiestung der Wakü Konfiguration. Das man den Letzten Post des TB's liest kann man wohl erwarten 

@ Zaucher

Die Dinge von Acid serden sicher Top aussehen und der riesen Haufen von Wakü sachen sieht schon geil aus 

MfG


----------



## EventHorizon (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Ähm... 1000 Liter sin net ein Kiloliter sondern ne Tonne


Quatsch. Liter ist eine Volumenangabe. Tonne ist eine Gewichtsangabe.


----------



## NHG (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

genau. aber man könnte sagen 10kl/h. in worten ZEHN-KILO-LITER-PRO-STUNDE.
tolle zahl. 1000 l/h hört sich trotzdem besser an. man könnte auch 1000000ml/h sagen... xD


----------



## crankrider (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

wow, da habt ihr Euch aber ne ordentlich WaKü-Lieferung gegönt 
Alles vom feinsten, aber so soll es ja bei Euren Kisten auch sein.

Ich hoffe mal, das Du die Power mit den Radis gebänndigt bekommst, nichts gegen die Black Ice´s Radis,
hab ja selber einen, aber bei der Power  Mal abwarten, ich hab da eh nicht soo viel Ahnung von, deswegen lasse ich mich
mal überraschen und warte gespannt auf Ergebnisse und hoffe das Du es trotz von den FAIL-Ankündigungen einiger User hier schaffst   

lg

crank


----------



## DrPeacemaker (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Was ist bitte an* 2 Blackice 360er Radis und einem 120er* Kindergarten??
> 
> ...



Das ist bei der Hardware wirklich Kindergarten und zwar preislich wie auch von der Dimensionierung her. Eine Mora 3.0 mit 9x140mm Lüftern wäre was anständiges oder wie ich es noch bis vor 2 Wochen im Besitz hatte - Airplex 1800 (für 15x120mm). So etwas wäre angemessen. Aber was solls, wird alles schon seine Gründe haben. 
http://img35.imageshack.us/i/img0001pk.jpg/http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/2653/img0001pk.th.jpg


----------



## Dukex2 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

DrPeacemaker, 
lies mal die Thread-Überschrift nochmal richtig! Dann wirst du erkennen das ein Mora oder ein Airplex unangebracht ist


----------



## Walt (26. Februar 2011)

NHG schrieb:
			
		

> genau. aber man könnte sagen 10kl/h. in worten ZEHN-KILO-LITER-PRO-STUNDE.
> tolle zahl. 1000 l/h hört sich trotzdem besser an. man könnte auch 1000000ml/h sagen... xD



Kilo heißt Eintausend, also könnte man 1KL/h  sagen. 10KL wären 10.000L...


----------



## snaapsnaap (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Für mich als aboluten Wakü Laien stellt sich nur die Frage was die 1000l/h bringen, abgesehn von dem ich habs/kanns...
Rein vom Leistungsaspekt: Nützt es etwas für die Temperaturen oder bringt es ab einer bestimmten Durchflussmenge nichts mehr?
Und hörst du da eigentlich schon das Wasser fließen?


----------



## Zaucher (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



zettiii schrieb:


> Warum noch der Single ? Lohnt sich das ?



Dieser wird denk ich mal noch ein bisschen die Temps drücken, die die Pumpen verursachen.



PSP-Hacker schrieb:


> Sehr schicke sachen!!! Dann viel spaß beim basteln!!



Danke das werd ich haben....



DrPeacemaker schrieb:


> *Kindergartenradiatoren für ein Goliathsystem.*


 


Lolm@n schrieb:


> Was ist bitte an 2 Blackice 360er Radis und einem 120er Kindergarten??



Kann ich wie Lolm@n schon schrieb nicht ganz nachvollziehen, Wieso extern wenn auch alles intern geht 




prost schrieb:


> Aber wirklich cool, auch deine neue Lieferung. Der Benchtable wird einiges erleichtern



Das denk ich auch. Bin beeindruckt von der Größe. 



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> So weit ich das in Erinnerung habe, hat er sich den BenchTable unabhängig von seinem Projekt gekauft.
> 
> Ansonsten Hut ab für die Aktion!



Danke....genau der Benchtable trägt dazu bei dass ich alles erstmal ohne demm Lian Li testen werde.



crankrider schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, das Du die Power mit den Radis gebänndigt bekommst, nichts gegen die Black Ice´s Radis,
> hab ja selber einen, aber bei der Power  Mal abwarten, ich hab da eh nicht soo viel Ahnung von, deswegen lasse ich mich
> mal überraschen und warte gespannt auf Ergebnisse.



Ich denke das wird schon klappen. Ich erhoffe mir bei der Aktion nich die mörder Temps wie bei einem Mora 3 mit Single D5



snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Für mich als aboluten Wakü Laien stellt sich nur die Frage was die 1000l/h bringen.
> Rein vom Leistungsaspekt: Nützt es etwas für die Temperaturen oder bringt es ab einer bestimmten Durchflussmenge nichts mehr?



Nunja so gesehen bringt es rein gar nichts. Wir sind ja hier im Extreme Forum....von daher 


Wieso Benchtable?......dreht er jetzt total durch?.....Nunja eig. war es eine gezielte Suche. Der Benchtable wird mir einiges an Arbeit erleichtern. Wenn alles so klappen sollte werden verschieden CPU Kühler bzw. Grafikartenkühler auf Highflow getestet.
Ich weiß die Bilder sind nicht so toll, aber es war spät. Hier der Umbau der Hardware auf den Benchtable.

Beim entleeren des alten System sah ich viel Dreck im AGB...ärgerlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der Umbau....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchnickNick (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

alleine auf dem benchtabel ist es schon eine augenweide *__*


----------



## crankrider (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



SchnickNick schrieb:


> alleine auf dem benchtabel ist es schon eine augenweide *__*


 
oh ja, dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen 

lg

crank


----------



## Own3r (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Super sieht das aus! Ich finde es gut, dass du erstmal alles auf dem Benchtabel testest und dann einbaust


----------



## Blobb (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Moin,

hast du schon probiert die ganzen Pumpen mal parallel zu schalten?
Dann musst du zwar den Schläuch mit einem Y Verbinder auf 2 Schläuche aufsplitten, aber ein Versuch wäre es sicherlich wert.

Ansonsten würde ich noch versuchen die Pumpen gleichmäßiger über den Kühlkreislauf zu verteilen. 
Z.B. 2 vor die CPU und 2 vor die Grafikkarten. Oder je nachdem wie viele du aktuell schon hast... 

---------------
Wenn du alle Pumpen in Reihe hast, muss ja durch jede einzelne die komplette Wassermenge hindurchströmen.
Wenn du mal an einer Pumpe direkt den Auslass mit dem Einlass verbindest, und den Durchfluss misst, dann hast du die maximale Wassermenge die da durchströmen kann. Der Durchfluss wird jetzt nur von dieser Pumpe begrenzt. Wenn du weitere Pumpen in Reihe dazuschaltest, wird sich der Durchfluss nicht erhöhen, denn mit jeder Pumpe, kommt ja auch ein weiterer Widerstand rein.
Wenn du jedoch eine Parallel dazu stellst und die mit einem Y-Verbinder verbindest, dann erhöht sich der Durchfluss.

Wenn du noch weiter probieren willst, dann könntest du auch 2 Parallelschaltungen mit je 2 Pumpen in Reihe versuchen. 

Evtl. klappts dann ja mit dem m^3/Stunde
Und sonst lass dir das mal von den Theoretikern hier im Forum erklären, wie man die Pumpen auslegt... 
Ist zwar anstrengend sich da reinzuarbeiten, aber nützlich!!


----------



## SaKuL (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Die Idee von Blobb ist nicht schlecht, jedoch wird das ein ganz schönes Geschlauche...


----------



## Green.Tea (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



SaKuL schrieb:


> Die Idee von Blobb ist nicht schlecht, jedoch wird das ein ganz schönes Geschlauche...


 
jo das stimmt ich finde die idee auch gut ^^ (mal abgesehen von dem "geschlauche".... tolles wort  )


mfg


----------



## Dunkeltier (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Interessantes Projekt, muss ich schon sagen.  Was mir gerade in den Sinn kam, war die Frage, wie schnell wohl klein(st)e Partikel die Kühlerstruktur schleifen und verstumpfen werden lassen. Bei dem Druck und dieser Ströumgsgeschwindigkeit. Kommen da mehrere (parallel geschaltete) Filter mit in die WaKü rein? Mir würden ein bis zwei normale Pumpen reichen, ich fahre statt auf Durchfluß eher auf die WaKü-Regelung ab. 

Halt uns weiter auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## DasRohr (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Also ich muss jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben und meinen Hut vor dir ziehen! Wirklich ein extremes Projekt! Gefällt mir richtig gut! Sowas gibt es garantiert kein 2tes mal auf dieser Welt.
Ich selbst stehe auch sehr auf extreme Kühlung. Allerdings Kühle ich noch mit Luft ;P Dafür mit einem Strömungsdurchsatz von rund 450m³/h.

Aber dein Kühlsystem haut echt alles weg! Ich bitte unbedingt den Stand hier immer aktuell zu halten! Weiter so! die 1000l schaffst du


----------



## VVeisserRabe (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Denkst du nicht, dass es bei ungesicherten perfect seal tüllen bei 1kl/h mal "spotzzz" machen wird und du nen springbrunnen hast?
Bei normalem druck/durchfluss reicht es ja, wenn sie ungesichert sind, aber bei der pumpenleistung wäre ich nichtmehr so zuversichtlich :s
Ich werd hier weiter mitlesen, es ist immer schön wenn etwas anderes als die lilalichterkette oder die lackierung im vordergrund stehen (obwohl eine gute lackierung auch etwas besonderes ist)

Edit: hatte das mit den schraubtüllen überlesen, wie hoch wird denn ungefähr der druck im sys sein?


----------



## kühlprofi (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich bin überzeugt das du keine besseren Temps als mit 1ner Pumpe hättest! In einem geschlossenen Kreislauf macht so ein System keinen Sinn.
Wenn ich dich gewesen wäre hätte ich das Geld lieber in 2 Mora's investiert oder mir Kupferkühler designt und fertigen lassen.
Das wäre ein bisschen kreativer gewesen

Weshalb das noch niemand gemacht hat ist weil der Durchfluss nunmal den kleinsten Faktor für höhere Kühlleistung darstellt.

Aber jedem das Seine..

Ansonsten saubere Arbeit und geiles Case...


----------



## VVeisserRabe (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

@kühlprofi: er schreibt doch selbst, dass es ihm keine besseren temps bringen wird
Er macht das, weil es ihn interessiert ob er die 1000l/h schaffen kann
Der sinn ergibt sich aus dem spaß am bauen und nicht aus der kühlleistung


----------



## kühlprofi (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

@WeisserRabe, ich habe auch Spass am bauen, nur ist mein Ziel Eigenschaften zu verbessern, sag mir einen einzigen Vorteil an diesem Vorhaben? 

Klar funktionierts wenn man genügend Pumpen verwendet, die Frage ist nur was mit einem Kühler passiert wenn 2.8L pro Sekunde durchgedrückt wird .

Ich habe es auch nicht negativ gemeint.. mir wäre nur die viele Hardware zu Schade für ein Versuch.

Bin gespannt wies weitergeht


----------



## zettiii (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

@ VVweisser Rabe : er hat oben erwähnt, dass er die BS-Tüllen durch BS-Schraubtüllen ersetzen wird


----------



## VVeisserRabe (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

0,28l/sec du hast dich um ne zehnerstelle verrechnet, die meisten kühler sind auf 5bar getestet, das sollte schon gehen

Reicht das netzteil noch? Immerhin hast du ~250W an pumpen + 3 fermis oc + i7 oc drangehängt


----------



## kühlprofi (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Dann ist ja gut mit dem Druck  Dennoch zu wenig Radis, ich meine es ja nur gut, kann einfach nicht still sein wenn jemand 10 Pumpen hat und zu kleine Radis, das nervt


----------



## Schnitzkie (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Eine Frage hätte Ich! 

*Ist der Rechner nicht sche*ße laut wenn du 5 Pumpen in Betrieb hast?*

Lg Schnitzkie


----------



## zettiii (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

10, hust ...


----------



## Schnitzkie (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Hupps! Da hab ich mich wohl verlesen..


----------



## Lolm@n (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Es sind 5 dual-Tops 

MfG


----------



## Rookie7 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> 0,28l/sec du hast dich um ne zehnerstelle verrechnet, die meisten kühler sind auf 5bar getestet, das sollte schon gehen
> 
> Reicht das netzteil noch? Immerhin hast du ~250W an pumpen + 3 fermis oc + i7 oc drangehängt


 
Es sind "nur" 2 Fermis


----------



## kühlprofi (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du könntest beim nächsten Rekordversuch diese Pumpe verwenden, die *Neptun 12000 *dann hättest du 12000l/h 
Da es eine Teichpumpe ist müsste sie in eine Art Behälter oder abgeändert werden...

Wünsche dir weiterhin viel Erfolg und warte gespannt auf das Finale  Wird es ein Video geben?


----------



## VVeisserRabe (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

ich dachte die dritte fermi is aus der reparatur zurück? hab ich wieder was überlesen?


----------



## zettiii (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Eine hat er verkauft


----------



## crankrider (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Schnitzkie schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätte Ich!
> 
> *Ist der Rechner nicht sche*ße laut wenn du 5 Pumpen in Betrieb hast?*
> 
> Lg Schnitzkie


 
davon kannst Du ausgehen, ein Silent-Projekt wird das hier nicht 

vielleicht kann er da mit ordentlicher entkupplung & guter Dämmung ein wenig nachhelfen, falls das überhaupt ansteht 

lg

crank


----------



## DasRohr (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



crankrider schrieb:


> davon kannst Du ausgehen, ein Silent-Projekt wird das hier nicht
> 
> vielleicht kann er da mit ordentlicher entkupplung & guter Dämmung ein wenig nachhelfen, falls das überhaupt ansteht
> 
> ...


 
naja, also ich weiß nicht ob man bei so einem Projekt noch von "Silence" reden kann ... 
Ich denke wer so was plant und durchführt, muss entweder taub sein, immer laut Musik hören oder darf einfach nicht auf Silence stehen ^^

So ein Kühlmonster muss einfach laut sein


----------



## zettiii (1. März 2011)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob zaucher das ganze dann als 24/7 Setup laufen lässt 

Sent from my GalaxyS using PCGH Extreme


----------



## crankrider (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

ja dat ist ne gute Frage 

lg

crank


----------



## affli (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Mir wär das ganze viel zu Laut. Nicht zu reden von den Vibrationen die 10 Pumpen von sich geben. 
Auf dauer wär das gar nix, zumindest für mich. Aber wie gesagt cool das es jemand mal macht. 
Aber da muss zünftig überschüssiges Geld vorhanden sein..


----------



## DasRohr (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

also 24/7-tauglich ist das System allemal ... und lass mal eine Pumpe ausfallen ... dann sind immer noch 9 da 

ich denke aber das im 24/7-Betrieb die SSD-HDD die erste Komponente sein wird die hops geht ... erfahrungsmäßig sind die noch recht empfindlich was das angeht.
Ich hoffe nur für Zaucher, dass er die Stromrechnung noch nicht selber zahlen muss - 24/7 bei 1,5kW ... das läppert sich


----------



## crankrider (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



DasRohr schrieb:


> also 24/7-tauglich ist das System allemal ... und lass mal eine Pumpe ausfallen ... dann sind immer noch 9 da


 
ja da ist was dran, andere Systeme schmieren dann ab und hier hat man noch genügend Reserven 

lg

crank


----------



## Zaucher (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Blobb schrieb:


> Moin, hast du schon probiert die ganzen Pumpen mal parallel zu schalten?



Dein Einwand isst gut. Dass die Pumpen jeweils Parallel geschaltet werden steht schon mal fest. Wie ich es allerdings letzten endes verschlauchen werde hängt noch von so einigem ab.



Dunkeltier schrieb:


> Interessantes Projekt, muss ich schon sagen.  Was mir gerade in den Sinn kam, war die Frage, wie schnell wohl klein(st)e Partikel die Kühlerstruktur schleifen und verstumpfen werden lassen. Bei dem Druck und dieser Ströumgsgeschwindigkeit. Kommen da mehrere (parallel geschaltete) Filter mit in die WaKü rein?



Filter wird nur einer in den Kreislauf kommen. Ich hoffe der reicht, weil wie du schon geschrieben hast diese mini Verunreinigung schon erhebliche Schäden anrichten könnten denk ich mal.



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Pumpe kann in der Optik aber nicht ansatzweiße das Wasser reichen im Vergleich zur D5 
Video kann ich gerne machen wenn erwünscht.



Schnitzkie schrieb:


> *Ist der Rechner nicht sche*ße laut wenn du 5 Pumpen in Betrieb hast?*Lg Schnitzkie



Mit Sicherheit, ist mir aber bei dem Projekt egal 



zettiii schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob zaucher das ganze dann als 24/7 Setup laufen lässt



Die Pumpen werden wohl im 24/7 Betrieb nur auf Stufe 1 laufen. Nur für Test werden die Triebwerke gestartet...



DasRohr schrieb:


> So ein Kühlmonster muss einfach laut sein



sign...



DasRohr schrieb:


> also 24/7-tauglich ist das System allemal ... und lass mal eine Pumpe ausfallen ... dann sind immer noch 9 da



Ich denke auch dass ich mir da keine Gedanken mehr machen muss 


Danke erst mal allen für euere Kommentare. Auch wenn ich nicht alle zitiert habe bin ich sehr froh dass ich doch ein paar Seiten in meinem TB vollkriege 
Was gibt es neues?

Morgen wird das Paket von der Sammelbestellung von HF versendet:

Inhalt:

-5 BP Dualtops
-7 BP Modkit
-10 BP Anschlüsse
-3 Enermax T.B. Apollish
-Schlauchschneider
-Schlauch 3m Clear 
-Schlauch 3m schwarz

Gestern wurden noch 2 Bestellung getätigt.
Einmal HF da bei der SB bis dato nicht lieferbar...
Inhalt:

-3 BP Modkit

Bestellung Caseking..
Inhalt:

-1 EK 400mm AGB
-10 BP Anschlüsse
-10 BP Verschlussstopfen
-1 Enermax T.B. Apollish
-Aqua computer Filter mit Edelstahlgewebe

Vll. treffen alle Pakete bis zum Wochenende ein, damit ich dann nächste Woche loslegen kann (Ferien )


----------



## Green.Tea (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

du hast ja die mega bestellungen raus wie nichts gutes 
bin echt mal gespannt was aus deiner idee am ende wird und besonder wie alltagstauglich das ganze wird ^^

mfg


----------



## L.B. (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich würde die Pumpen so verschalten, dass du beispielweise fünf Pumpen abschalten kannst, ohne dass sie den Durchfluss behindern. 
Das ginge wie schon vorgeschlagen zum Beispiel in der Konfiguration fünf Pumpen in Reihe, zwei Reihen parallel. Auf diese Weise kannst 
du im Idle oder normalem Spielbetrieb die Lautstärke und Leistungsaufnahme verringern. Eine Steuerung wie das Aquaero sollte dafür doch 
noch im Budget drin sein?


----------



## Lolm@n (1. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Hast du keine ModKits mehr vom Obsidian her?

Zudem frag ich mich immer mehr wie du das in das Case stopfen willst 

da du ein 400mm AGB nimst oder gerade 2? 

@L.B.
ich glaube das wird mit einem AE plus 6 Power Adjusts recht eng mit 10 Pumpen (8 würden sicher gehen) das würde heissen 2 AE's plus 10 Power Adjusts. das sind noch einmal paar 100€

MfG


----------



## Zaucher (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



L.B. schrieb:


> Ich würde die Pumpen so verschalten, dass du beispielweise fünf Pumpen abschalten kannst, ohne dass sie den Durchfluss behindern.
> Das ginge wie schon vorgeschlagen zum Beispiel in der Konfiguration fünf Pumpen in Reihe, zwei Reihen parallel. Auf diese Weise kannst
> du im Idle oder normalem Spielbetrieb die Lautstärke und Leistungsaufnahme verringern. Eine Steuerung wie das Aquaero sollte dafür doch
> noch im Budget drin sein?


 
Das wäre natürlich klug. Mal schauen in wie weit sich das realisieren lässt.
Aquaero 5.0 kommt natürlich in Case. Wird aber vom Preis her ziemlich heftig wenn ich damit alle Pumpen steuern will.....ca. 700€. Desshalb noch ein sehr großes ?



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Hast du keine ModKits mehr vom Obsidian her?
> da du ein 400mm AGB nimst oder gerade 2?
> MfG



Zu 1. Doch hatte ich noch welche...
Zu 2. Zu Anfang doch erst 2x 400mm AGB, mal schauen wie das alles hinhaut 

Leider hab ich immer noch zu wenig Modkits, da bei Highflow nur noch 3 auf Lager waren kommen eben morgen nur 3 Modkits. Somit fehlen mir noch 2!

TEASER:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaucher (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

@NHG: verdammt du hast es erfasst ...musste gerade sehr laut lachen als ich deinen Komment gelesen habe...really nice 

Na gut, eins hab ich noch....

alle Wakü Teile die verbaut werden.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NHG (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

WOW man ist das viel wakü....sabber.....

das geld hat dir doch die regierung gegeben oder!?!?

EDIT: ok so langsam ist der witz ausgekaut.


----------



## Klutten (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Eine kleine Anmerkung, da es hier im Thread zugeht wie in einem Kindergarten. Sollten hier weiterhin sinnfreie Beiträge (Spam) und ewiges Geschrei nach Bildern in ~10 Beiträgen nacheinander auftauchen, dann müssen wir einige Maßnahmen dagegen einleiten. Tut euch also selbst einen Gefallen und lasst das. Danke.


----------



## Dukex2 (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Was mich ja extrem interessiert abgesehen von den Durchflusswerten wie die schwarze Kühlflüssigkeit rüber kommt.


----------



## crankrider (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Kommst Du mit 2 Flaschen, also 2 Litern überhaupt aus 

lg

crank


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich frag mich nur wie lange die Pumpen halten.....
Laing Pumpen sollen ja mal ganz schnell aussteigen wenn zu wenig wiederstand da ist. Und das wird ja hier schon passieren können.


----------



## Zaucher (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Wegen Kühlflüssigkeit...

da ich später eh vorhabe 2 Kreisläufe anzulegen werd ich den einen mit der schwarzen Kühlflüssigkeit füllen und den anderen mit Roter.
Die schwarze kam im Glaß eher dunkelblau rüber 

Hier mal 2 D5 Pumpen mit Bitspower Modkit und Bitspower Dualtop....

Einmal ausgepackt und schon voller Staub 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Green.Tea (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

schick schick


----------



## Dukex2 (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ja weiß zu gefallen, sehr schön.


----------



## SaKuL (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Einfach nur geil
Du dürftest der erste mit einem Ling D% Dualtop hier im Forum sein, oder?


----------



## kero81 (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Sehr schön, dein Paket ist auch angekommen.  Naja, bei mir war ein bissl weniger drin.  Viel Spaß noch beim basteln, ich werd des öfteren nochmal hier rein gucken. 

Btw:
Ich will evtl. nochmal bei Highflow bestellen, allerdings erst in zwei drei Monaten. Soll ich dich dann mal anschreiben?


----------



## Walt (4. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Sieht echt super aus

Hast du schon einen Antwort von Aquacomputer wegen dem Durchflussmesser bekommen?

@kero81: Ich hätte evtl auch Interesse nochmal zu bestellen. Wäre nett, wenn du mich anschreibst.


----------



## Zaucher (6. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Danke euch allen....

@kero81: Das wäre super, irgendwas kann man immer gebrauchen 

Bezüglich DFM und Aquaero. Ich hab extra Aquacomputer angeschrieben und folgende Fragen gestellt.

1. Bis wieviel Liter/h kann der DFM den korrekten Wert im Aquaero anzeigen lassen? Bzw. bis wieviel wurde er auf richtigkeit getestet?

2. Rein theoretisch.....wieviel Aquaero 5.0 bzw. Power Adjusts bräuchte man um 10 Laing D5 zu steuern?

3. Halten die Aquagrafx GTX 480 Kühler bwz. Dichtungen den Druck von 10 D5 Pumpen stand?


Ich bin einfach mal so frei und kopier die erhaltene email hier rein...

"
ein direktes Limit für die Durchflusssmessung gibt es nicht. Der theoretisch maximal berechenbare Durchfluss liegt bei ca. 10.000 Litern/Stunde. Die Standardimpulszahl wurde von uns für ein normales System ermittelt, wo normalerweise Werte über 200l/h schon eher selten anzutreffen sind.

Wenn Sie beabsichtigen mehere Pumpen zu verwenden sollten Sie zur Verbesserung der Genaugigkeit die Messung selber auslitern und den Impulswert ggf. anpassen.

Um 10 Laing D5 steuern zu können bräuchte man entweder 10 poweradjust oder sofern es teilweise zentral kontrollierbar sein soll 2 aquaero und 8 poweradjust.

Ob der Kühler dem Druck von 10 D5 Pumpen standhalten würde können wir nicht beurteilen da uns nicht bekannt ist welcher Druck hierbei entstehen würde. Die Kühler werden während der Montage für 600mBar Druck geprüft, was schon weit über dem Druck eines normalen Kreislauf liegt. Was der Kühler maximal aushält können wir ohne Tests nicht beurteilen. Das Ergebnis würde hier zudem mit Sicherheit für jeden Kühler anders aussehen da irgendwann kleinere Fertigungstoleranzen mit ins Spiel kommen.

"


Also wäre man bei ca. 700-800€ nur um die Pumpen via. Aquaero zu steuern. Da stellt sich die Frage braucht man das?
Nunja, klar ist man kann die Pumpen wunderbar mit einer Umdrehung via Schraubendreher drosseln. Dass ich die Pumpen drosseln will ist der Grund, dass ich die Pumpen im 24/7 nicht alle und nicht alle auf voller Drehzahl laufen lassen will.
Warum ich dafür extra eine Steuerung will ist eig. ganz leicht zu erklähren.
Da alles in ein Lian Li 343B reingebaut wird, ist es wohl nicht möglich alle Pumpen so einzubauen, dass ich alle ohne großen Aufwand mit einem Schraubendreher drosseln kann. Da ich des öfteren Tests durchführen möchte werd ich hin und wieder die Drehzahl ändern müssen.

Ich werd mir dass nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.....

Morgen werd ich wohl zum ersten mal die Monster betreiben. Mal schauen vll. gibt es dazu ein kleines Video


----------



## Own3r (6. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ein Teil deiner Fragen haben sie ja noch beantwortet 

Ich denke aber das es normal ist, dass die nicht wissen, ob der Kühler dem Druck von 10 Pumpen aushält, denn das probieren die ja nichtmal aus 

Aber 700-800€ ist schon ein bisschen - überlegen dir das erstmal. 
Über ein Videoupdate würde ich mich freuen


----------



## zettiii (6. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Also bei aller Verrücktheit in deinem Projekt, denke ich es wäre dann einfach nurnoch sinnlos, so viel Geld für die Steuerung auszugeben. Könntest du nicht einfach die Spannung reduzieren ?


----------



## hirschi-94 (6. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Falls die Pumpen per Molex mit Strom versorgt werden, kannst du ja die Pins so belegen, dass die Pumpen nur mit 5/7V laufen.
So habe ich das zumindest bei meiner Laing gemacht.


----------



## Acid (6. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Yeah seehr geil!! Barney würde sagen ''Das wird Legendär!!''


----------



## Rookie7 (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



zettiii schrieb:


> Also bei aller Verrücktheit in deinem Projekt, denke ich es wäre dann einfach nurnoch sinnlos, so viel Geld für die Steuerung auszugeben. Könntest du nicht einfach die Spannung reduzieren ?


 
Und die 10 Pumpen? Die anfangs 3 GraKas? und wegen Geldprobs keinen 980X, also von Sinn ist in diesem Projekt schon seit Seite 1 nichts mehr zu erkennen


----------



## zettiii (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Das ist noch wieder was anderes, finde ich  Da ist er ja nicht der Erste mit solcher HW


----------



## homer the pc noob (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Vote for Video - now!


----------



## SaKuL (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



homer the pc noob schrieb:


> Vote for Video - now!


/signed

sowas krankes kann ich nur glauben wenn ich ein video sehe


----------



## VVeisserRabe (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Zum drosseln der pumpen im case: ich vermute mal, du wirst die pumpen stapeln, so dass die drehschalter hinten in einer ebene und in einer linie verlaufen (durch die dualtops 2 reihen)
Also könntest du dir passende bits besorgen (keine bytes  ) an denen du hebel befestigst, die hebel werden wiederum über ein gestänge mit einem servo verbunden (oder einem einfachen drehgriff) mit dem du dann alle gleichzeitig schalten kannst

Wenn ichs zu doof formuliert hab mal ich dir heut abend ein bild, aber im prinzip sollte es dann funktionieren wie bei einem motor mit mehreren vergasern


----------



## Zaucher (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Falls die Pumpen per Molex mit Strom versorgt werden, kannst du ja die Pins so belegen, dass die Pumpen nur mit 5/7V laufen.
> So habe ich das zumindest bei meiner Laing gemacht.


 
Dann würden die Pumpen aber die ganze Zeit mit dieser Spannung laufen, wodurch ein schnelles umswitchen nicht möglich wäre.



Acid schrieb:


> Yeah seehr geil!! Barney würde sagen ''Das wird Legendär!!''


 




Rookie7 schrieb:


> wegen Geldprobs keinen 980X



Jeder hat mal finanzielle höhen und tiefen 



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> Zum drosseln der pumpen im case: ich vermute mal, du wirst die pumpen stapeln, so dass die drehschalter hinten in einer ebene und in einer linie verlaufen (durch die dualtops 2 reihen)
> Also könntest du dir passende bits besorgen (keine bytes  ) an denen du hebel befestigst, die hebel werden wiederum über ein gestänge mit einem servo verbunden (oder einem einfachen drehgriff) mit dem du dann alle gleichzeitig schalten kannst



Das wäre natürlich möglich. Die Idee find ich Klasse. Leider weiß ich noch nicht wie ich die Pumpen in mein Case einbauen werde. Mal schauen in wie weit sich deine Idee in meinem Projekt realisieren lässt 

Heut stand großer Basteltag an.

Momentan warte ich bis mein Wasser kocht damit ich den Schlauch in mein Testkreislauf verbauen kann. Es werden nur 8 Pumpen eingebunden da eine noch in meinem PC werkelt und mir sowieso noch Modkits fehlen.

Nunja hier schon mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack.

Radi nach Cilit Bang Prozedere...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Roten Tüllen sehen nicht schlecht aus, wenn sie nicht aus Alu wären...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Pumpen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Testaufbau....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt wird es ernst....


----------



## zettiii (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Sieht sehr vielversprechend aus !  Du bräuchtest die Pumpen garnicht einbauen, das sieht so schon krass aus


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

woah wie geil und krank das ist mit den pumpen


----------



## Dr.House (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Interessant ,aber trotzdem billiger zu erreichen die 1000 L/h.  Eine einzige Pumpe die aus dem Aquariumbereich oder irgendeine Industripumpe, die gibt es auch schon in klein und mit viel Power. Dazu Schauchschellen wegen dem Druck und lass laufen...

P.S. Hast ein Hammer-Board


----------



## Zaucher (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Danke euch..

@Dr. House: Da geb ich dir völiig. Aber ich finde ein Aquariumpumpe in einem PC nich anschaulich. Soll ja auf Lans ein hingugger werden 

Aquariumpumpe gehöhrt zu einem Aquarium...D5 zu einem Wakü PC.


Problem Strom....Ein billig PC reicht nicht um 8 Pumpen zu starten. Fluchs den meiner Schwester gehohlt. Jetzt wird erst mal befüllt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achja da sieht man mal was DP Rot alles anrichten kann


----------



## Lolm@n (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

NT überbrücken?

Wäre um einiges einfacher 
und normalerweise sollte man schon ein ersatz NT um die 500-600 Watt haben 

MfG


----------



## Kuppy (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Dann würden die Pumpen aber die ganze Zeit mit dieser Spannung laufen, wodurch ein schnelles umswitchen nicht möglich wäre.


 Hä?
Kannst die doch ähnlich wie Lüfter machen.
Also die Pumpen auch an Steuergeräten anschließen, die an 5.25 LW-Schächten montiert sind und wo du dann einfach mit draufdrücken die Spannung regeln kannst 
Sowas könnte man im Ehfall doch auch noch selber bauen.


Aber sieht echt mal wieder heftigst bei dir aus


----------



## L.B. (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Wenn dir die Aquaeros zu teuer sind, würde ich eine ganz einfache Regelung über einen FET realisieren. Diese verkraften je nach Typ Verlustleistungen um die 200 Watt und mehr, die du aber mit deinen Pümpchen niemals erreichen wirst.  Ein Operationsverstärker zum vollständigen Durchsteuern des Transistors wird aber auch noch benötigt. Die gesamte Schaltung kannst du dir hier angucken. TR1 kannst du einfach in einem Slotblech aus dem Gehäuse herausführen und fertig wäre ein Regler. Wenn du jetzt jeweils zwei Pumpen zusammenfasst, brauchst du nur fünf Regler, was mit ca. 30€ zu Buche schlägt.


----------



## Own3r (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Was ein Aufwand um die Pumpen überhaupt ans Laufen zu bekommen 

Besser wäre es, wenn du ein gesondertes Netzteil nimmst du das mit der Startmethode (Kontakte überbrücken) startest


----------



## DAEF13 (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

@Kuppy: Du meinst mit Schaltern, so dass man z.B. zwischen 12 und 7 Volt umschalten kann?

@Zaucher: Geniales Projekt!
Wenn du jetzt schon soo viel Geld ausgibtst, dann sind die ~700€ auch angebracht - wenn schon, denn schon


----------



## crankrider (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Lach, ist schon geil, das man für ein Test-Lauf 2 Rechner braucht 
siegt richtig gut aus , wird auf jeden fall ein Hingucker, ist es ja jetzt schon 

lg

crank


----------



## kühlprofi (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Echt geil die Pumpen, hoffe die werden auch schön in Szene gesetzt


----------



## Kuppy (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> @Kuppy: Du meinst mit Schaltern, so dass man z.B. zwischen 12 und 7 Volt umschalten kann?


 Joar, anders machen dass die Lüftersteuerungen sicherlich auch nicht 

Müsste man sich dann haltdem mal genauer belesen, ob dass mit einfachen Widerständen geht, die man dann auf Grund der Schalter in die Leitung benutzt oder nicht, so in der Art. Bin da eigentlich nicht so der Experte in dem Gebiet, sry.



*Edit*: Hab mal ein Bild angehange, wie gesagt kenn mich da jetzt nicht so gut aus, aber so wäre es von mir aus zumindestens logisch 
Schalter kann man dann ja wieder über verlagerten Wippschlater an einer 5.25 LW Blende verwirklichen.
Da könnte man dann sogar alle 7V bzw. 5V Schalter zu einem Wippschalter zusammenschließen. Somit hätte man dann mit einem klick alle Pumpen von 12V auf 7V und mit einem weiteren Klick auf 5V 

Achja, brauch die Pumpe eigentlich noch was anderes außer der Masse?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Einfach geil...immer wieder geil wie gestört man als PC-Fan sein kann...HAMMER!


----------



## Zaucher (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> NT überbrücken?





Own3r schrieb:


> Besser wäre es, wenn du ein gesondertes Netzteil nimmst du das mit der Startmethode (Kontakte überbrücken) startest



Die beiden Rechner wurden via überbrücken gestartet. Hatte 1. keine Lust dafür meinen Benchtable abzubauen und 2. keine Lust nach jedem mal anmachen an den Sicherrungskasten zu laufen 



Kuppy schrieb:


> Kannst die doch ähnlich wie Lüfter machen.
> Also die Pumpen auch an Steuergeräten anschließen, die an 5.25 LW-Schächten montiert sind und wo du dann einfach mit draufdrücken die Spannung regeln kannst



Achso...ok das wäre natürlich eine Überlegung wert. Danke 



L.B. schrieb:


> Wenn dir die Aquaeros zu teuer sind, würde ich eine ganz einfache Regelung über einen FET realisieren.



Deine Idee ist auch super. Mit einem Aquaero sieht das ganze halt doch geiler aus 





DAEF13 schrieb:


> @Zaucher: Geniales Projekt!
> Wenn du jetzt schon soo viel Geld ausgibtst, dann sind die ~700€ auch angebracht - wenn schon, denn schon



Danke...du hast völlig recht...mal schauen...ich hab ja geschrieben ich lass es mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen 



crankrider schrieb:


> Lach, ist schon geil, das man für ein Test-Lauf 2 Rechner braucht
> siegt richtig gut aus , wird auf jeden fall ein Hingucker, ist es ja jetzt schon



Danke dir 


Nun zurück. Mittlerweile liegt alles in Einzelteile zerlegt neben mir. Was vor einer halben Stunde eben passiert ist lässt sich kaum beschreiben. Ich versuche es mal 

21:00-alles lag verschlaucht vor mir. Alle Teile die ich bis dato verschlauchen wollte waren verschlaucht. Alles noch mal auf den richtigen Sitz geprüft und die *Kabelbinder* richtig fest angezogen.
         In und Out der Pumpen überprüft. Sah soweit alles bestens aus und war bereit zum starten.

21:15-Rechner meiner Schwester gehohlt, da der alte Pentium 3 Rechner nicht alle Pumpen verpackt. Somit jeweils 4 Pumpen pro Rechner. Noch schnell im Keller einen Überbrückungsdraht gebogen und an die jeweiligen ATX Stecker angepasst.

21:20-erste Mischung vorbereitet ( G48/Dest. Wasser)

21:22-Agb mit Mischung befüllt und mit Hilfe meines Mundes das Wasser in den Kreislauf gedrückt.

21:24-2. Ladung Wasser nachgefüllt.

21:25-Es war so weit. Puls war niedrig da keine Hardware im Spiel. Beide Rechner wurden zeitgleich gestartet. Verwundert sah ich wie schnell sich der AGB leerte. War wohl kaum Luft im Kreislauf. Bis dato hatte ich immer  
         immense Probleme mit entlüften. Schon bei einer einzigen D5.

21:27-Nochmal etwas Wasser nachgefüllt.

21:28-Ich hatte noch nie zuvor so heftige verwirbelungen im AGB gesehen. Das Wasser schoss aus dem Steigrohr bis dan den Deckel des 400mm AGBs. Die Mischung begann sofort zu schäumen. Die Schläuche fingen an 
         zu wackeln. So fasziniert wie ich war war mir gar nicht klar was gerade passiert. Kleinste Partikel knallten gegen irgendwelche Teile. Dies höhrte man sehr deutlich. Ich musste leicht grinsen, ka. warum 

21:30-Gerade als ich zur Kamera greifen wollte passierte es. Der Schlauch von der letzten Duallaing zur ersten Komponente, dem Radi, löste sich samt Kabelbinder. Es schoss eine Föntäne aus dem Kühler was ich nicht zu  
         glauben wusste. Innerhalb kürzerster Zeit strömten ca. 1,5 Liter Richtung Decke (von Bodern zur Decke 2,40m!!). So schnell hatte ich meinen Kreislauf noch nie entleert. Ich sprang über meinen kompletten   Testaufbau um die beiden laufenden PCs 
         abzuschalten. Als alles vorbei war schaute ich zuerst an die Decke und staunte. Ich sah einen riesigen Fleck mit einem Durchmesser von ca. 1/2 m. Wäre die Decke nicht im Weg wäre es wohl noch höher gegangen. 

Soweit so gut...
Zeitangaben ohne Gewähr.....

Nun lass ich nur noch Bilder sprechen. Ich bin immer noch baff was gerade abging. Mit Sicherheit werden die Fittings verkauft...
Sry für die verwackelten Bilder aber ich konnte zu dem Zeitpunkt keine besseren Bilder schießen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei den Bildern wurden sämtliche Kabelbinder entfernt.


----------



## Acid (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

 VIDEOOOO!! So geil da wäre ich zu gerne dabei gewesen!

Eigentlich ist ja nichts passiert, ging keine Hw kaputt. Und nun weißt du zumindest das der gewünschte druck vorhanden ist 

Ein Tipp von mir alle Laings ganz runterregeln und mal low beginnen  

Ich hoffe Schraubtüllen halten dem ganzen Stand, an deiner Stelle würde ich direkt auf einen größeren IN umsteigen bei dieser Gelegenheit.


----------



## Lolm@n (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

ihr habt was von 24/7 Tauglich geschrieben 

Ganz ehrlich dieses Geschütz würde ich NIE in die nähe meines Rechner lassen den auf dauer kann das nicht gut gehen!

Hattest du immerhin Durchflusswerte auf dem Aquaero? (Ein Tipp nimm eine Cam und filme den Display dea Aquaero's das du dich ganz auf den versuch konsentrieren kanst )

MfG


----------



## sinthor4s (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*


Du solltest doch noch mal die Schlauchbefestigung überarbeiten....


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

wie übertriebn dei leistung sit probiere es mal mit stahlrohren aus ;D


----------



## Own3r (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

 Das scheint aber ein "Wasserwerfer" zu sein 

Dafür sind Tests da, damit du jetzt weißt, dass du die Schläuche aufgrund des hohen Drucks/Strömung besser befestigen musst.


----------



## Kuppy (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Wo gehobelt wird da fallen Späne, wa 
Hattest du jetzt schon "gefärbtes" Wasser im Einsatz, der AGB sieht halt dannach aus. Denn dann könnte es etwas blöd mit der Decke sein, dass gabs hier schonmal, da lief jemanden rotes H2O auf den Schreibtisch, war damals klar ekennbar und glaube nur nach etwas Schleifen weg..

Aber warum hast du beim AGB einen verschraubte Anschlüsse und bei anderen Komponeten nur gesteckt? 

Aber sehr geil geschrieben.
MfG


----------



## Trafalgar (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

wie gerne wäre ich dabei gewesen, ich hätte mich gekugelt... SAUBERE LEISTUNG


----------



## NCphalon (7. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Also jetz weißte zumindest, dass du mehr Durchfluss als in ner normalen Wakü hast


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Verfolge deinen Thread schon eine weile.

Da ich jetzt die ABO -Funktion entdeckt habe...

[x]ABO

schöner Cuplex Di  

hab auch einen^^.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hoffe das der Acryldeckel dir nicht reisst.
MFG


----------



## SchnickNick (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

okey.... das is echt krass krank   
sicher, dass die 1000 l/h immernoch an erster stelle stehen?


----------



## AeroX (8. März 2011)

Die Bilder sind Klasse mit der Decke  
Bin gespannt ob die schraubtüllen halten 

MfG


----------



## VVeisserRabe (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Wegen der schläuche und anschlüsse solltest du dich eventuell im druckluft sektor umsehen (festo, stäubli, legris, usw.)
Dass kabelbinder eine schlauchschelle nicht ersetzen können war klar, die dinger dehnen sich
Du kannst normale tüllen verwenden (die dinger mit mehreren stufen) und schlauchschellen zum schrauben, das sollte den druck dann aushalten


----------



## homer the pc noob (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Holy Shit


----------



## DAEF13 (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Wow

Die Dinger müssen ja enorm Druck haben
Bitte mehr davon, am besten als Video...


----------



## L.B. (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Die Bewässerung der Decke kann doch schon als ersten Erfolg zählen, denn an Leistung scheint es schon mal nicht zu fehlen.  
Eventuell wäre es bei deinem System sogar sinnvoll, gar keinen Schlauch, sondern Kupferrohr zu verbauen. Hier sollte es dann 
keine Probleme mit dem hohen Wasserdruck geben.


----------



## Trafalgar (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



L.B. schrieb:


> Eventuell wäre es bei deinem System sogar sinnvoll, gar keinen Schlauch, sondern Kupferrohr zu verbauen. Hier sollte es dann
> keine Probleme mit dem hohen Wasserdruck geben.


 
G1/4" auf Kupferrohr, kenn ich noch garnich, gibts das bei bitspower  ? Wäre bestimmt ziemlich wasserfest..^^


----------



## hirschi-94 (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Sowas müsste man selber basteln. Man bräuchte eine Biegevorrichtung und man sollte Löten können. 

Aber schauen wir doch erstmal ob man den schlauch besser fixieren kann vielleicht langt das ja


----------



## pc-jedi (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



L.B. schrieb:


> Die Bewässerung der Decke kann doch schon als ersten Erfolg zählen, denn an Leistung scheint es schon mal nicht zu fehlen.
> Eventuell wäre es bei deinem System sogar sinnvoll, gar keinen Schlauch, sondern Kupferrohr zu verbauen. Hier sollte es dann
> keine Probleme mit dem hohen Wasserdruck geben.


 
Aber gibt es bei Kupferrohren nicht meist einige Rückstände?


----------



## Rookie7 (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Machs nochmal, ich habs nicht gesehen


----------



## Zaucher (8. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Acid schrieb:


> an deiner Stelle würde ich direkt auf einen größeren IN umsteigen bei dieser Gelegenheit.



jop das wäre wohl sinnvoll 



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Hattest du immerhin Durchflusswerte auf dem Aquaero?



Konnte keine Durchflusswerte ausmessen da ich noch auf das Aquaero 5 warten muss. Das DFM Rädchen gab ein leichtes Pfeifen von sich 



Kuppy schrieb:


> Wo gehobelt wird da fallen Späne, wa
> Hattest du jetzt schon "gefärbtes" Wasser im Einsatz, der AGB sieht halt dannach aus.
> Aber warum hast du beim AGB einen verschraubte Anschlüsse und bei anderen Komponeten nur gesteckt?



Danke...job war G48 und Des. Wasser im Einsatz. Konnte aber keine Rückstände feststellen.
Achja....das war der einzigste Schraubi den ich da hatte 



SchnickNick schrieb:


> sicher, dass die 1000 l/h immernoch an erster stelle stehen?



aber natürlich 



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> Wegen der schläuche und anschlüsse solltest du dich eventuell im druckluft sektor umsehen (festo, stäubli, legris, usw.)
> Dass kabelbinder eine schlauchschelle nicht ersetzen können war klar, die dinger dehnen sich



In der Tat hab ich mir im den Sektor schon umgeschaut. Sind aber doch recht teuer.



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Bitte mehr davon, am besten als Video...



Wenn alles läuft gibts ein Video 


Erst einmal Danke für euere Antworten. Ich denke mal ihr hattet euren Spaß 
Nunja was wird geändert? Ich werd wohl alle Fittings, die noch Nagel neu sind, verkaufen inkl. Tygoon Schläuche. Dem Durchfluss zu Liebe werd ich von 16/10mm auf 19/13mm umsteigen. Dazu kommen BP Schraubis. Da ich mit dem Rechner des öfteren auf Lans gehen werde und ich dafür manchmal mehrere Stunden fahren muss fühle ich mich mit Schraubis auf der sicheren Seite. Hoffe ich mal 
Was steht also demnächst an?

Es wird also ausgetauscht. Dann kommt nächsten Monat auf jedenfall 1 Aquaero dazu damit ich den Durchfluss auslesen kann. Die fehlenden Modkits werden bestellt. Nochmal ein 400mm AGB von EK kommt dazu.

Ich hoffe beim nächsten Testaufbau entsteht kein Springbrunnen mehr. Einmal reicht, muss man nicht nochmal haben.

Stay tuned!

Edit: 19/13mm ist das maximale im Wakü Bereich oder?


----------



## Lolm@n (9. März 2011)

Mehr macht kein sinn den die G1/4 anschlüsse haben einen innendurchmesser von ca. 10mm also du könntest es auch so lassen zudem werden bei 19/13 megr winkel benötigt.

MfG

MfG


----------



## Own3r (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



pc-jedi schrieb:


> Aber gibt es bei Kupferrohren nicht meist einige Rückstände?


 
Ja wenn das oxidiert, dann wird das Wasser grün 

Wenn man allerdings die Schläuche gut befestigt, dann sollte es auch mit denen gehen


----------



## crankrider (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Zaucher schrieb:


> 19/13mm ist das maximale im Wakü Bereich oder?


 
ja die reichen doch, wat dickeres braucht doch kein Mensch 

lg

crank


----------



## Ossiracer (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Fürn Sanitärbereich gäbe es Kunststoffschläuche mit 40/50mm ID... wär vllt was
Schöner Versuchsaufbau.. wie wird das dann erst mit 10 D5..


----------



## Rookie7 (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



crankrider schrieb:


> ja die reichen doch, wat dickeres braucht doch kein Mensch
> 
> lg
> 
> crank


 
10 Pumpen auch nicht, dennoch verbaut er die  also es wird schon problematisch mit den Schläuchen...


----------



## Lolm@n (9. März 2011)

Rookie7 schrieb:
			
		

> 10 Pumpen auch nicht, dennoch verbaut er die  also es wird schon problematisch mit den Schläuchen...



das nadelöhr sind die G1/4 amschlüsse 
sonst bräuchtest du eigne kühler mit grösseren anschlüsse.

MfG


----------



## Poempel (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

[X] Abo

kann man für sowas auf die main kommen? also ich meine für die panne xD


----------



## sanQn (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Poempel schrieb:


> kann man für sowas auf die main kommen?



Der war doch vor paar Tagen auf der Main oder?


----------



## Ossiracer (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Jop.. war er


----------



## Poempel (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

ach egal


----------



## Kaspar (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

kupferröhre ausm heizungs und sanitär bereich könnte man nehemn gibts auch in 1/4 Zoll drchmesser musste halt nur löten die rohre.

LG Kaspar

PS: Dein TB ist einfach nur bekloppt !!!  [X] ABO


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Ging mir heute noch mal so durch den Kopf,das mit dem Cuplex Di².

Der Deckel ist aus Acryl^^.

Der bekommt schonmal Risse nur bei den Verschraubungen.

Wenn jetzt zich bar durch die Düsen drückt haste warscheinlich einen Gewaltigen Rückstaudruck.

Kurz:denke der Deckel wird dir fliegen gehen.........

Armer Cuplex Di²


----------



## axel25 (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Er könnte auch militärische Schläuche von Panzern nehmen, die haben auch mehr als 13mm-Innendurchmesser.

Läuft die Kiste den schon?


----------



## Zaucher (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Ossiracer schrieb:


> Fürn Sanitärbereich gäbe es Kunststoffschläuche mit 40/50mm ID... wär vllt was
> Schöner Versuchsaufbau.. wie wird das dann erst mit 10 D5..



Danke, aber ich glaub ich bleib bei 19/13mm....



Kaspar schrieb:


> Dein TB ist einfach nur bekloppt !!!  [X] ABO



hehe danke 



KillerPfote schrieb:


> Armer Cuplex Di²



Der wird nicht wirklich verbaut....hatte den noch rumliegen. Da dachte ich mir, wieso lass ich den nicht schwitzen 



axel25 schrieb:


> Läuft die Kiste den schon?



Kiste läuft noch nicht. Sobald alle meine Fittings verkauft habe, werd ich 19/13mm Bitspower Schraubis kaufen.

Wenn ich morgen Zeit finde könnte ich ein Video aufnehmen in dem ich einen simplen Aufbau aufbaue. Und zwar einen Eimer-Pumpen-und dann wieder in den Eimer. Wenn ich diesen mit genung Wasser füllte könnte ich mal schauen wie hoch das Wasser spritzt, wenn ich den Schlauch aus dem AGB ziehe.


----------



## zettiii (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Naja, wenn das dann doch nicht im Case klappt, könntest du einfach einen Springbrunnen quer durchs Wohnzimmer machen 
Ich finds geil !  Also dein Projekt


----------



## Trafalgar (9. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

video wäre wirklich geil und mal was neues - für ein hochdruckprojekt ohnehin!
ich würde mir wirklich mit den pumpen so einen spaß machen, springbrunnen klingt da net schlecht, aber eher in der garage...


----------



## Zaucher (11. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

@zettiii: Indoorspringbrunnen 

Sooo heute ist ist ein schöner Tag, desshalb werd ich meine Pumpe Armee packen. Alles samt 1500W NT in den Garten schleifen und ein schönes Video drehen. 
Was die Nachbaren sich wohl denken.......Feuerwehrübung


----------



## Kaki008 (11. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Das NT würd ich aber gut einpacken 

Schönes TB [x] Abo!


----------



## Zaucher (11. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

@Kaki008: Danke 

Nach dem es wie schon geschrieben schönes Wetter war, dachte ich mir ich dreh ein kleines Video im Garten. Nichts besonderes. Das *weit spritzen* funktionierte nicht, da ich alle 8 parallel geschaltet habe, desshalb hab ich es gar nicht erst versucht.
Nach kleinen Startschwierigkeiten hat es dennoch geklappt. 
Zuerst einmal ein paar Bilder von meinem kleinen Aufbau, danach noch 2 kleine Videos 

Diesmal wurden auch Schraubis verwendet 

Kabeltrommel von der Garage auf die Terasse 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Versuchsaufbau mit 8 Pumpen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jetzt hoffe ich mal dass das klappt mit dem einbinden der Videos...

Hmmmm....ka wie das gehen soll 

Naja hier mein Youtube Kanal


----------



## Dukex2 (11. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Na das würde ich doch mal als ordentlichen Druck bezeichnen


----------



## Klartext (11. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Deine? Katze  Krass...


----------



## hirschi-94 (11. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Der Durchfluss sieht schon mal gut aus.

Nette Mieze so am Rande


----------



## Schelmiii (11. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Netter Druck^^
Du hättest aber noch den Durchfluss messen sollen. Einfach ne Stoppuhr nehmen und ein zweites Gefäß mit bekannter Größe. Und dann das mal voll machen und die Zeit messen.

Wie verhält sich jetzt der Druck und der Durchfluss bei einer Reihenschaltung im Vergleich zur Parallelschaltung?


----------



## Own3r (11. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Soetwas hat selbst die Katze noch nicht gesehen 

Das ist ja stärker als aus einem Gartenschlauch


----------



## Lolm@n (11. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Sieht echt krank aus 

NAch dem ich folgendes sah denke ich 1k l/h sollten drin sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist von ox1974 aus seinem TB http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/101878-corsair-d800-max.html Und er hat "nur" 2 D5's

MfG


----------



## SaKuL (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

@Lolm@n

Hm, aber dann hätte Zaucher diesen Wert doch auch mindestens erreichen müssen, als er noch ! nur 4 ! D5 hatte, oder?


----------



## Lolm@n (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



SaKuL schrieb:


> @Lolm@n
> 
> Hm, aber dann hätte Zaucher diesen Wert doch auch mindestens erreichen müssen, als er noch ! nur 4 ! D5 hatte, oder?


 
stimm ich dir zu vorallem da ox1974 noch eine grössere Wakü hat (obwohl jeder Kreislauf anders ist):


> Mora2Pro
> Mips Fusionblock
> EK Supreme HF oder den CU (Hab beide da)
> EK HD5850 Nickel incl Backplate
> ...


----------



## DAEF13 (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Selbst die Katze schüttelt mit ihrem Kopf
Jetzt wäre ein Vergleich zu einer einzelnen D5 noch sehenswert, so, dass man am Wasserstrahl abschätzen könnte, wie stark sich der Druck jetzt erhöht hat


----------



## Sickpuppy (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Alternatiev könnte man sich auch einen Kärcher Hochdruckreiniger in den Kreislauf einbinden


----------



## SaKuL (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> stimm ich dir zu vorallem da ox1974 noch eine grössere Wakü hat (obwohl jeder Kreislauf anders ist):


Ich denke eher, dass Zauchers Kreislauf größer ist.
Aber er hatte schon immer um einiges mehr Pumpen als der liebe ox1974.


----------



## Lolm@n (12. März 2011)

SaKuL schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke eher, dass Zauchers Kreislauf größer ist.
> Aber er hatte schon immer um einiges mehr Pumpen als der liebe ox1974.



Ich sagte nicht das Zauchers kleiner ist, aber viel grösser ist er nicht (ox1974 hat noch einen Mora sprich 4 Radis wobei zaucher 3 Graka kühler hatte)

ich denke einfach das mit der doppelten anzahl pumpen hätte er 500 schaffen müssen!

MfG


----------



## Walt (12. März 2011)

Soweit ich mich erinnere hatte Zaucher aber auch Probleme mit dem entlüften, d.h. die Pumpen hatten damals auch nicht die volle Leistung...


----------



## Zaucher (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Klartext schrieb:


> Deine? Katze  Krass...


 
Pahhh....meine Katze würd sich nicht mal annähernd an den Eimer trauen...



Schelmiii schrieb:


> Netter Druck^^
> Du hättest aber noch den Durchfluss messen sollen.
> Wie verhält sich jetzt der Druck und der Durchfluss bei einer Reihenschaltung im Vergleich zur Parallelschaltung?


 
Hmm...leider war das für mich unintressant, da sich der Durchfluss mit all den Bauteilen erheblich verändert. Will ja zum Schluss einen PC vor mit haben der mir im Aquaero 1000 Liter anzeigt.
Reihenschaltung wird auch schwierig werden, weil mir einfach die Tops fehlen. Wenn es mit einer reinen Parallelschaltung nicht klappen sollte, werd ich es in betracht ziehen nochmal einzelne Tops zu Ordern.



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Sieht echt krank aus
> NAch dem ich folgendes sah denke ich 1k l/h sollten drin sein:


 
Hmmm...ich denke tortzdem dass es nicht reichen wird. 400 Liter mit 2 ist schon krass. Trotzdem wird es hart da ich ab einen bestimmten Punkt für vll. 10 Liter eine Pumpe benötige.



SaKuL schrieb:


> Hm, aber dann hätte Zaucher diesen Wert doch auch mindestens erreichen müssen, als er noch ! nur 4 ! D5 hatte, oder?



Damals waren die Pumpen allerdings in Reihe geschalten. Dabei hatte ich den max. Druch  aber nur einen Bruchteil des Durchflusses welchen Ox erreicht hat.
Damals waren es gerade mal 200 Liter.




Sickpuppy schrieb:


> Alternatiev könnte man sich auch einen Kärcher Hochdruckreiniger in den Kreislauf einbinden


 
Möglich wäre....optisch aber nicht der burner 



SaKuL schrieb:


> Ich denke eher, dass Zauchers Kreislauf größer ist.



Mal schauen was noch alles dazu kommt. Eins ist sicher. So wenig Winkel wie möglich und *keine* Kupplungen 



Jetzt kommt meine Drogenkatze 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich nehme mal an dass es doch intressant für euch war was für ein *Strahl* austritt. Klar wäre ein Vergleich mit einer einzigen Pumpe schön gewesen. Mal schauen vll. finde ich nochmals Zeit. Jetzt heißt es erstmal warten bis der neue Monat anfängt. Dann werden nochmal Teile hinzukommen.


Edit: Walt hat völlig recht. Entlüftern war voll ein großes Problem. Außerdem hatte ich damals noch den Top AGB und einen Mora mit Kupplungen...was jetzt alles entfällt.


----------



## Schelmiii (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Hä? Dein Aufbau ist doch auch ne Reihenschaltung. Jedes Wassermolekül sieht jede Pumpe mal von Innen
Oder habe ich den Aufbau der DualTops missverstanden?


----------



## SaKuL (12. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Schelmiii schrieb:


> Hä? Dein Aufbau ist doch auch ne Reihenschaltung. Jedes Wassermolekül sieht jede Pumpe mal von Innen
> Oder habe ich den Aufbau der DualTops missverstanden?


 
Die Frage stellt sich mir auch gerade.
Deine Katze hat so einen herrlichen "Ein krummes Ding und ich kill dich"-Blick drauf.


----------



## Walt (13. März 2011)

Nein hast du nicht. Meiner Meinung nach ist das eine reine Reihenschaltung.


----------



## Zaucher (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Hmm....da hab ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt. Ich wollte es so verschlauchen. War ein Vorschlag eines Users aus dem Luxx Forum....danke dafür nochmal GaBBa-Gandalf. Er hat mir dafür extra eine Paint Zeichnun. Die wollt ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten 

Was haltet ihr von dem Vorschlag?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DAEF13 (13. März 2011)

Das könnte auch funktionieren.
Wenn du den DFM mal einbinden könntest, könntest du es doch mal testen
Ansonsten könnte man, sofern es so ateas gibt doch einen entsprechend großen 5 zu 1 Verteiler nehmen


----------



## SaKuL (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Nicht schlecht, geht mit Wakü Teilen wirklich nur so, dass es unsymmetrisch ist?
Gibt es kein Stück, was in 3 Teile aufspaltet?


----------



## Zaucher (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Kann leider keine Werte auslesen da ich kein Aquaero besitze. So ein Teil wäre natürlich möglich.

Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Und woher bekommen Die Pumpen das Wasser?

Ein Zulaufschlauch mit10èr adapter??


Sieht schon ziemlich Tötlich aus führ die Schläuche.

Wegen dem Druck^^


----------



## crankrider (13. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Die Schläuche werden den Druck schon standhalten, sind ja Labor-Schläuche
die halten einiges aus 

lg

crank


----------



## VVeisserRabe (14. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

19/13er schläuche hätte ich nicht genommen
ich wäre auf pur druckluft schläuche mit 12/10er durchmesser und 3/8” push in anschlüsse umgestiegen,
die halten bis 10bar dicht und so viel druck baust du mit den 10pumpen sicher nicht auf


Edit: einige posts vorher: spezial panzerschläuche  das sind auch nur hydraulik schläuche, die halten normalerweise 400bar aus und sind so flexibel wie ein autoreifen vom preis brauch ich garnicht erst anfangen...


.


----------



## Kuppy (14. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Wie wäre es denn hiermit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gepaart mit dem hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gibt es sogar noch mit unterschiedlichen Eingangsgrößen, also dass 8mm reingeht und in 10mm endet - zB.

Da hat Aquatuning doch eigentlich einiges im Angebot, ansonsten haltdem noch Modvision und Konsorten abgrasen


----------



## VVeisserRabe (14. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

das problem ist, dass aquatuning nur 10mm pus-in anschlüsse im angebot hat, die passenden schläuche haben dann 6,5 oder 7 mm innendurchmesser, was für ein high flow system nicht nützlich ist
12mm push-in anschlüsse sind aber meistens nut in 3/8" erhältlich, da bräuchte er wieder adapter von 1/4" auf 3/8"
und ich glaube er hat die 13/19mm sachen schon bestellt


----------



## Kuppy (15. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ach so dünn sind die dann bei den Push-in's.
Sry, hatte ich noch nie mit zutun, dann wohl wirklich eher nicht, werf ich als Ausgleich mal die ins Boot^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder vlt. die hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- der hat jetzt 3 Eingänge, auf der einen Querseite einen und auf der anderen zwei. Dann noch generell die Durchgänge vorne und hinten, wobei man sich da nun recht einfach regeln kann, dass man einige einfach zuschraubt..

MfG


----------



## sinthor4s (15. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Gibt es nicht diese tollen Würfelförmigen Adapter von Bitspower?
Mit 6 offenen Seiten würde sich das doch anbieten.


----------



## Zaucher (15. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Es wird auf jeden Fall bei 19/13mm Schraubis bleiben. Dadurch muss ich mir keine Sorgen machen wegen Dichtheit. Bei dem Verteiler muss ich noch schauen wie sich das Ganze im Case verlegen lässt. Da werd ich wohl noch auf die ein oder anderen Probleme stoßen.
Es sollte auch Designtechnisch alles bei schwarz-rot bleiben. Dafür bieten sich die Bitspoweranschlüsse an.


----------



## Poempel (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Poempel schrieb:


> [X] Abo
> 
> kann man für sowas auf die main kommen? also ich meine für die panne xD


 
Extreme Wasserkühlung: 1.000 l/h angepeilt - Update: Meterhohe Fontäne bewässert Wohnraum

^^ das hab ich gemeint

glückwunsch


----------



## DAEF13 (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Glückwunsch zur Main


----------



## Dukex2 (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Gratz zur Main, wobei ich endlich ein laufendes System sehen will


----------



## crankrider (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

auch von mir Glückwunsch zur Main 

lg

crank


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

auch von mir Gratz zur Main


----------



## troppa (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Glückwunsch zur 2ten Main,

ich bin zwar nicht so der Wasserkühlungsexperte, aber wäre es vlt. eine Idee 2 Kreisläufe mit jeweils 4 bzw. 2 Laing D5 in Parallelschaltung zu machen? Einen für die GraKa's und einen für die CPU und das Mainboard.

Dann sollten es weniger Verwirblungen in den Pumpen geben, weniger Temperatur (von den Pumpen!) wird ans Wasser abgegeben und der Durchfluss sollte höher sein als bei einer Reihenschaltung mit doppelt sovielen Pumpen. Zudem sind zwei kleine Ausgleichsbehälter sicher praktischer als ein Großer oder ein Eimer.

Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, wie es sich verhält, wenn dieser Druck dann auf die Kühler mit feinen Kanälchen trifft. Vielleicht hast du dann zwei so Fontänen.
Deine "Feuerwehrübung"^^ hat deiner Katze wohl gut gefallen, hatte aber (ohne angeschlossene Kühler) leider wenig Aussagekraft.

Mir fällt grad auf du könntest auch für jede Komponente einen Kühlkreislauf mit 2 Pumpen machen, dass habe ich noch nie gesehen und in der Summe wäre der Durchfluss auch ca. 1000 l/h.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Du bist doch echt verrückt. Du wirst nie 1000 Liter pro Stunde erreichen. Aber schön dass du dein Geld so zum Fenster raus wifst.


----------



## AeroX (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



> Du bist doch echt verrückt. Du wirst nie 1000 Liter pro Stunde erreichen. Aber schön dass du dein Geld so zum Fenster raus wifst.



Wirst du ja sehn ob er das erreichen wird oder nicht. Auserdem ist es ja nicht dein Geld welches 'zum Fenster' raus geworfen wird.


----------



## omc1984 (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

ich blicke es trotzdem nicht...schon die reine Theorie sagt, dass es nicht geht...siehe mein Post!

Theorie = ideale Verhältnisse
Praxis = weit entfernt von idealen Verhältnissen 

irgendwie fehlt dem geldgeber ein bisschen der hang zur realität...mit mitteln die es bei aquatuning und a-c-shop usw. zukaufen gibt, geht das partout nicht...nicht ansatzweise.

irgendwie unverständlich, dass man sich einfach sagt, ich mach das so und basta...ohne sich mit der materie vernünftig zubeschäftigen!!!


----------



## rUdeBoy (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Oh man...
ich hab zwar hier noch nichts geschrieben, aber schon seit Seite 1 ein ABO gesetzt. Einfach weil es mich interessiert.
Ich muss persönlich sagen, ich hoffe inständig, dass du nie wieder eine Main bekommst. Nicht weil ich es dir nicht gönne, sondern einfach darum, weil mich diese ganzen "das geht nicht"- und "Geldverschwender!"-Posts einfach aufregen. Nimms nicht persönlich 

Ob da der Hang zur Realität fehlt oder nicht, sei mal dahingestellt. Kann man nicht einfach das Projekt verfolgen und am Ende sehen was auf der AE angezeigt wird? Wenn man nicht interessiert am Ergebnis ist, kann man doch einfach die Finger still halten und sich seinen Teil denken, oder zumindest nicht den Tagebuch-Thread für seine Äußerungen nehmen sondern den Main-Artikel-Thread? Das ist jawohl das Mindeste, was man erwarten kann.

Damit solls auch genug sein 
Hoffe du bastelst schön weiter an deinen Sachen, Zaucher, und wie gesagt... die Mains gönne ich dir, nur die Leute die hier dann Spam verzapfen nerven halt


----------



## crankrider (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

sehe es genauso 

und ob er die 1000 Liter schafft oder nicht, nebensächlich !
Er hat es versucht und waagt halt teure und verrückte Experimente & hat Spaß daran 

Würde es solche Menschen wie Ihn nicht gegeben, würden wir noch alle in irg. Höllen leben 

lg

crank


----------



## zettiii (19. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich finde solche Kommentare auch einfach nur überflüssig.

Es kommt darauf an, dass Zaucher seinen Spaß hat und das hat er auch danke ich  Und er probiert halt ein bisschen rum und wir alle haben was zu staunen


----------



## JensderRoggi (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

deleted


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

was man nicht alles mit zu viel Geld anfangen kann
will auch so viel haben 

viel Glück mit dem Projekt auch wenn es zum Gebiet was die Welt nicht braucht gehört

bin ja der Meinung lieber eine oder 2 (falls mal eine ausfallen sollte) sehr gute Pumpe als xx schwache...


----------



## JensderRoggi (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

deleted


----------



## Losertroete (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Ich als Elektriker sage dir, dass das NICHT funktioniert . Der rechte Hauptkreislauf erzeugt einen höheren Druck wie der Linke Hauptkreislauf. Ein Teil des Wassers wird zurückgedrückt (in den Linken).
Der Kreislauf muss 100 % Parallel (also Symetrisch in dem Fall) sein. Sonst wird das nix. Informier dich doch mal bei Custom WaKü-Herstellern, die auch Kupplungen Herstellen, ob sie nicht etwas spezielles machen können.


----------



## Zaucher (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Dann meld ich mich mal wieder 

Zuerst einmal danke an alle für die Glückwünsche. Auch an die, die den Grund dieses Tagebuches bzw. Projektes verstehen. Anscheinend ja nicht jeder.
Leider haben mich manche Posts hier und vorallem im Main Thread ziemlich aufgeregt. Wesshalb ich auch jetzt erst schreibe. Gestern wäre ich wohl nicht ganz sachlich geblieben. Was ich jetzt versuchen werde.
Ich finde es absolut lächerlich was manche hier von sich geben die einfach ABSOLUT keine Ahnung von meinem Projekt haben. 

Diese Post wie "was für ein sinnloses Projekt.....Geldverschwendung.....ich sollte besser das Geld spenden.....Völlig "überflüssig", im wahrsten Sinne......Bekämpfen von Langeweile.....man merkt der Ersteller hat absolut keine Ahnung"

Ihr wisst gar nicht welche innerliche Wut gerade in mir aufsteigt wenn ich sowas lesen muss. Ich glaube manchen hier ist gar nicht bewusst was sie schreiben. Denen die wenigsten sachlich ihren Beitrag dazu leisten und sagen..."es wird wohl nicht klappen"..und den Grund wesshalb, dann ist das ok. 

Wieso kauft er sich nicht einfach eine größere Pumpe......will ich nicht.
Bei manchen ist ein einfach ein purer Neid rauszulesen. Ich finde sowas gehöhrt hier einfach nicht her. Euch kann es doch egal sein was ich mit MEINEM Geld anstelle. Und wenn ich mir nochmal 10 Pumpen hole ändert sich nichts an meiner Meinung.
Jeder hat das Recht sein Geld auszugeben oder nicht? Ich bin auch nicht der Mensch der angibt und sagt " kuck mal ich hab Geld, ich kauf mir 10 Pumpen". Ich muss für mein Hobby meist jedes Wochenende hart arbeiten. Da fließt kein Geld von meinen Eltern in meine Tasche. 

Ich überlege ernsthaft ob ich das ganze nicht einfach stecken soll und zum Schluss nur noch zu schreiben ob es geklappt hat oder nicht. Andererseits pusht es mich umso mehr weiter zu machen und die 1000 Liter zu knacken. 

Zurück zum eigentlichen. Es kommen 19/13mm Schlauch zum Einsatz mit BP Schraubis. Aquaero 5 und nochmal ein EK AGB. Im laufe der nächsten 2 Monaten wenn mein Geld der Lohnsteuerabrechnung kommt noch mehr Pumpen. Dabei könnte ich mir die 5/25 Zoll Tops von Koolance in den Laufwerkschächten gut vorstellen.

Bilderupdate gibt es nichts neues.

@Losertroete: Kann deinen Einwand verstehen. Mal schauen in wie weit sich das Symetrisch verschlauchen lässt.

Schönen Abend wünscht Zaucher...der absolut keine Ahnung hat von dem, was er tut....


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Zaucher, lass dich bitte nicht abbringen und lass uns bitte nicht im Stich
Hab bis jetzt noch nix dazu geschrieben aber immer fleißig mit gelesen. 
Übrigens ist dies seit einiger Zeit wieder das erste und momentan einzige Tagebuch wo ich mitlese und verfolge weil es einfach einzigartig , saugeil und wirklich interessant ist.
Also beachte die ganzen Affen die das nicht verstehen oder einfach nur neidisch sind nicht.
Ich will wirklich alles sehen was du Probierst und machst und vor allem möchte ich am Schluss die Zahl 1000 auf deinem Aquaero5 beim Durchfluss sehen


----------



## Ossiracer (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Wenn du 3auf1-Verteiler hättest könntest du 4-2-4 schalten... wobei wahrscheinlich der Kauf zweier weiterer D5 mit Dualtop da besser wäre, da du dann 4-4-4 schalten könntest und so gleiche Druckverhältnisse hast

Greez


----------



## Jaadoo (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

@Zaucher Bitte hör nicht damit auf uns auf dem Laufendem zu halten.

Und ich muss auch sagen, mir ist es lieber das du dein Geld für dieses geniale und interessante Projekt ausgibts, als es zu spenden, denn davon hätte ich nichts 

Aber wie du schon gesagt hast, ist dein Kohle und damit kannste machen was du willst!


----------



## Lolm@n (20. März 2011)

stimme dir voll zu andere kaufen sich zwei 5970/6990/590 (4 Gpus skalieren einfach sch... egal ob cf/sli und welcher treiber schon bei 3 ist es nicht optimal wie ich selber spüren musste) das macht auch keinen Sinn aber es ist GEIL genau so wie deine Pumpen 

Viel erfolg und sch.... auf solche Komnentare


----------



## rUdeBoy (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Stur lächeln und winken


----------



## Ossiracer (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Lasse redn


----------



## Kuppy (20. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> stimme dir voll zu andere kaufen sich zwei 5970/6990/590 (4 Gpus skalieren einfach sch... egal ob cf/sli und welcher treiber schon bei 3 ist es nicht optimal wie ich selber spüren musste) das macht auch keinen Sinn aber es ist GEIL genau so wie deine Pumpen


Du hast wohl den wirklichen Beginn des TB nicht mitbekommen 

Jo, sind schon blöd solche Kommentare, find solche haben in einem TB nichts zusuchen, war gerade hier leider schon viel zu oft.
Fand die Main jetzt sehr gemischt, auf der einen Seite finde ich sie unverdient, da man sich dass hätte sparen können, bis du dann wirklich fertig bist, auf der anderen Seite denke ich daran wie ich wirklich am Lachen war als ich deinen Post dazu sah^^

Naja mfG Kuppy


----------



## VVeisserRabe (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Zurück zum eigentlichen. Es kommen 19/13mm Schlauch zum Einsatz mit BP Schraubis. Aquaero 5 und nochmal ein EK AGB. Im laufe der nächsten 2 Monaten wenn mein Geld der Lohnsteuerabrechnung kommt noch mehr Pumpen. Dabei könnte ich mir die 5/25 Zoll Tops von Koolance in den Laufwerkschächten gut vorstellen.


 
glaubst die 10 pumpen schaffens noch nicht? wie viele bestellst noch nach?

ich bin gespannt wies weitergeht


----------



## Uter (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Zurück zum eigentlichen. Es kommen 19/13mm Schlauch zum Einsatz mit BP Schraubis. Aquaero 5 und nochmal ein EK AGB. Im laufe der nächsten 2 Monaten wenn mein Geld der Lohnsteuerabrechnung kommt noch mehr Pumpen. Dabei könnte ich mir die 5/25 Zoll Tops von Koolance in den Laufwerkschächten gut vorstellen.


Die AGBs würd ich nicht kaufen, da man sie nicht entkoppeln kann und es damit unnötig laut wird.

Sorry, dass jeder meiner Beiträge negativ ist, aber ich hoffe, ich kann dir damit helfen und bin keiner von denen, die dich aufregen. 

Was für Bp-Anschlüsse werden es denn? Es gibt ja inzwischen schon 4 Farben (im Ausland sogar noch mehr).


----------



## Lolm@n (21. März 2011)

Kuppy schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast wohl den wirklichen Beginn des TB nicht mitbekommen
> 
> Jo, sind schon blöd solche Kommentare, find solche haben in einem TB nichts zusuchen, war gerade hier leider schon viel zu oft.
> Fand die Main jetzt sehr gemischt, auf der einen Seite finde ich sie unverdient, da man sich dass hätte sparen können, bis du dann wirklich fertig bist, auf der anderen Seite denke ich daran wie ich wirklich am Lachen war als ich deinen Post dazu sah^^
> ...



Ich lese seit beginn vorallem wegen dem Obsidian anfangs.

Er hatte aber "nur" 3 GPUs und nicht 4 GPUs wie bei 2 Dual-Karten.

MfG


----------



## zettiii (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Naja, soo groß ist der Unterschied dann auch nicht 

@ Zaucher : wehe du hörst auf !


@ wuz1mu : netter vergleich


----------



## wuz1mu (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Bitte weiter machen! Nicht entmutigen lassen von den Schlümpfen! Wenn es vor 100, 150 Jahren keine gestörten Ärzte gegeben hätte, die am offenen Gehirn und ohne Narkose am Menschen "ausprobiert" hätten, wären wir heute nicht dort, wo wir jetzt sind. Vielleicht gibt dein Projekt ja ansporn auf mehr bei jemand anderem? Und wenn ich mir die Reaktionen so ansehe, teilen sehr viele User aus dem Forum dein Interesse und verfolgen dieses Projekt mit Spannung. Was mich wirklich beindruckt hat war dein Video. Als erstes natürlich der geheime Star, gut eingebauter -Sidekick-, deine Katze :o) und vorallem die Power des Wassers, wie es in den Eimer SCHIEßT. Das ist kein fließen mehr, das ist ein "schießen" *gg* Die Schläuche werden es vermutlich aushalten, nur frage ich mich: Ist das Wasser evtl. so schnell, dass es gar keine Chance hat, die Hitze des Kühlers das es durchfließt, aufzunehmen??

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Domowoi (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

So schnell kann es nicht werden.


----------



## alex1028 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

@ Zaucher wenn du aufhörst ist eines der TOP 3 Tagebücher weg und dass währe Jammerschade denn sowas ABSOLUT KRASSES hat einfach noch keiner gebracht und ich würde dir wünschen dass sogar mehr als 1k liter auf der Aquero stehen
Ich verfolge dass Projekt auch schon seit Anfang an, wahr jedoch sehr entäuscht als du dass Corsair getauscht hast wobei ich im Nachhinein sagen muss dagegen ist dass Corsair nichts absolut nichts^^
Was mich aber interessieren würde wie die ganzen Komponenten mit dem Druck zurechtkommen dass währe ja wie wenn man in einen Smart einen 800 PS motor reinsetzt da muss es doch alles verbiegen... oder???

@ Die Leute die dumme Kommentare liefern: wenn es euch langweilt ... dann ist es ja gut und schön aber lasst doch bitte diese dummen Kommentare und denkt euch euren teil einfach


----------



## Zaucher (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Danke euch allen. Da haben es wohl viele auf den Punkt gebracht. Naja dann werd ich doch weiter machen . Ich will euch auf jeden Fall noch Ergebnisse liefern. Ob es letzten Endes 1000 Liter sind oder nicht kann mir eh keiner sagen. 

@VVeisserRabe: das kann ich jetzt noch nicht genau sagen. Wenn alles nach Plan läuft bekomm ich noch Zuwachs von 10 Pumpen.

@Uter: Kritik kann ich verkraften, solange es nicht zu weit geht. Das war bei dir nie der Fall . Silent steht bei dem Projekt nicht an erster Stelle. Es werden diese werden. Ich denke mal die werden für mein Vorhaben reichen. 

@wuz1mu: Danke dir aber ich denke das wird kein Problem darstellen.

@alex1028: Druck wird später eine große Rolle spielen. Ob die Kühler diesen aushalten wird sich zeigen aber ich denke mal bei 10 Pumpen noch kein Problem.


So wie es aussieht werden jetzt erst mal die 19/13mm Anschlüsse bestellt. Danach kommt ein Aquaero oder irgend was anderes zum Durchfluss messen. Dann werden natürlich die ersten Ergebnisse eintrudeln. Erst mal ohne HW, danach mit.
Wenn dann noch alles nach Plan läuft kommen weiter 10 Pumpen dazu mit dem oben genannten Top. Dann fängt wieder alles von vorne an


----------



## Kuppy (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

10 weitere, dann insgesammt 20 Pumpen o.O
Krasses Pferd.

Willst du etwa die Anzeigemöglichkeit des Aquaeros sprengen 
Unglaublich, aber dann heißt es erstmal wieder lange warten oder..
MfG


----------



## Lolm@n (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Wenn dann noch alles nach Plan läuft kommen weiter 10 Pumpen dazu mit dem oben genannten Top. Dann fängt wieder alles von vorne an


 
Darf ich dir was vorrechnen? fals nicht einfach den Spoiler ignorieren 



Spoiler



du kaufst dir insgesammt 20 Pumpen (jede kostet um die 120-140 mit dem Mod Kit's und je nach Pumpen ausführung ob die von Laing oder die Single Edition ist, wie ich sehe hattest du schon beides allso nehmen wir die mitte 130€)
20*130 = *2600€*
Echt krank aber geil mir persönlich wäre es nicht wert gerade auch wegen dem Risiko das damit Verbunden ist denn es kann auch bei schraubis den Schlauch raushauen (durfte ich mal merken als ich einwenig den schlauch runterzog und danach die Graka Backplate versaut hat )
Aber ist überhaupt nicht eine Kritik gegen das Projekt denn es nimmt mich auch wunder obs du erreichst, ich denke schon fals es keine Schläuche weghaut 



MfG


----------



## Marauder (21. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Moin

Einmal über Facebook, einmal hier über dein TB gestolpert...
Ich wollte einfach mal fragen, warum du nicht abseits dieser "süßen kleinen Pümpchen" ein "etwas" größere Kreiselpumpe ins Auge fasst? 

Ich will dir jetzt nicht zu einer unserer Havariepumpen auf Arbeit raten (+/- 100m³/h) ;D, aber ich denke, mit den notwendigen Reduzierstücken, sollten deine 1000L/h einfacher realisierbar sein.


----------



## crankrider (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

das schon, aber Ihm geht es darum Teile aus dem PC-Genre zu verwenden 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Legolasvegas (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

So jetzt meld ich mich auch mal.

Könntest auch ne Industriepumpe nehmen^^...

Ne mal zum Thema. 

Finde den Einwand von Losertroete sehr gut. Ich Persönnlich hätte dadrüber nicht nach gedacht.
Darauf hab ich ein wenig nachgedacht und musste an das *Ironie an* wunderbare Thema Stochastik *Ironie aus* in Mathe denken.

Versuchs doch wie ein Baumdiagramm zu gestallten. Du Teilst deine Pumpen in gleich große Partitionen auf und verbindest die.

Bsp.: 3 x 3er Gruppen:  Dann hättest du zwar nur 9 aber kannst es dann immer in 3er Schritten erweitern.

Hättest dann 3 Pumpen die auf eine "Schlauch gehen". Diese drei Gruppen verbindest du dann zu einer und du hast von über all den gleichen Druck.

Ansonsten geniales Projekt. Ignorier einfach die Leute die was dagegen sagen. Wir leben in einer Gesellschaft in der jeder sein verdientes Geld ausgeben darf wie er will.


----------



## Zaucher (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Kuppy schrieb:


> Willst du etwa die Anzeigemöglichkeit des Aquaeros sprengen
> Unglaublich, aber dann heißt es erstmal wieder lange warten oder..
> MfG



Hehe....wie lange kann ich nicht sagen. Ich denke mal in einem Monat ca. dann werden die Pumpen bestellt wenn wie gesagt alles nach Plan läuft.



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Darf ich dir was vorrechnen? fals nicht einfach den Spoiler ignorieren



Das sind dann leider doch noch ein bisschen mehr Euronen 




Marauder schrieb:


> Moin
> Einmal über Facebook..
> Ich wollte einfach mal fragen, warum du nicht abseits dieser "süßen kleinen Pümpchen" ein "etwas" größere Kreiselpumpe ins Auge fasst?


 
Über Facebook?`


Antwort...



crankrider schrieb:


> das schon, aber Ihm geht es darum Teile aus dem PC-Genre zu verwenden






Legolasvegas schrieb:


> Bsp.: 3 x 3er Gruppen:  Dann hättest du zwar nur 9 aber kannst es dann immer in 3er Schritten erweitern.



Ich hab mal was in Paint entworfen.

Einmal mit 8 und einmal mit 18 Laing D5

Ich denke in der Theorie wird es so am besten sein. Ob es in der Praxis so hinhaut.....mal schauen 

Achja eins sollte ich noch erwähnen. Die Pumpen werden früher oder später mich wieder verlassen. Danach wird es kein Extreme Wasserkühlungs PC sondern ein Extreme Hardware PC


----------



## VVeisserRabe (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

geil, deine Pumpen haben eine höhere Leistungsaufnahme als die Meisten Spielerechner hier im Forum

Willst du wirklich alle Pumpen an eine Stelle im Kreislauf machen? Vielleicht wäre ein kleinerer Cluster Zwischen GPU und CPU sinnvoll


----------



## maGic (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

hihi....hab passende Pumpe für dich: Speck Pumpe My2-6000

die liefert 20l/min
förderhöhe 8,5mFls

Einzige mankel: 24V Betriebspannung.

Erste Test mit diese pumpe war für mich eine Verhängnis, ich unterschätzte ihm so sehr. 
Grund: Ich hatte Eimer mit Wasser gefüllt und Pumpe eingeschalten.
,mächtige Druck hat er, dafür spritzt Wasser rum, so dass ich in sauere Gurke gebissen ist 
Teppich ist jetzt klatschnass


----------



## Zaucher (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich werd zuerst alle in einem Kreislauf verbauen. Danach mehrere einzelne Kreisläufe. Für die Pumpen werd ich mir dann ein seperates NT kaufen


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Wie willst du dann die Kühler anschließen?
Bei 1000l/std könntest die doch eigentlich parallel laufen lassen? 
Der Vorteil wäre das diese so nicht so stark bremsen und bei 1000l/std sollte genug Druck da sein das alle Kühler auch mit Frischwasser versorgt werden.
Wenn es geht könntest auch die Düsen am CPU-Kühler weg bauen oder einen besorgen der die nicht hat.


----------



## sinthor4s (23. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Es wär sowieso wichtig das die Kühler durchflussoptimiert sind... genauso wie sie Schläuche...
Ansonsten passt halt iwann einfach nicht mehr durch... das Wasser kann auch nicht beliebig schnell
fließen... egal wie viele Pumpen pumpen


----------



## Zaucher (23. März 2011)

Die Frage ist, welcher CPU Kühler am besten dafür geeignet ist? Selbst einen anfertigen lassen? Ich denke auch das der GPU Kühler probleme machen wird.


----------



## sinthor4s (23. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Soweit ich weiß hatte Anfi-Tec mal einen Highflow-Kühler... leider ist dieser zumindest in ihrem Shop nicht mehr gelistet.
Ansonsten kannst du dir bestimmt auch einen fertigen lassen... Klutten und Lehni bauen ja welche

Bei den GPU-Kühlern hat EK sehr grobe Strukturen... leider fällt mir auf Anhieb kein weiterer Hersteller ein.


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Wie du hier siehst ist der EK Grakakühler am besten was durchfluss angeht
DeXgo - GTX 470-Wasserkhler im Vergleich Wasserkhlung-Review / Testbericht (Seite 12)
Und hier kannst die CPU-Kühler ansehen 
DeXgo - WaK CPU-Khler Roundup 6 Wasserkhlung-Review / Testbericht (Seite 12)

Und wenn du die paralel anschliest sollten sie nicht wirklich bremsen


----------



## Zaucher (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ja der Aquacomputer GPU Kühler und der EK CPU Kühler scheinen wohl nicht die Durchflusskings zu sein 

Dieser Kühler wurde mir im Luxx Forum empfohlen.....Kanalküher.
Werd es aber trotzdem mit meinen Kühlern versuchen. Danach kann ich immer noch entscheiden was ich für Maßnahmen ergreife.

Hab endlich mal an Post 1 das Inhaltsverzeichnis eingefügt. Von Projekt 1, 2 und Projekt 3 was im Sommer dann anstehen wird. Von Extremer Wakü zu Extremer Hardware.


----------



## zettiii (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?---Inhaltsverzeichnis online*

Noch extremer als die erste HW ?  Wobei du damals ja keinen 980X hattest


----------



## Zaucher (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?---Inhaltsverzeichnis online*



zettiii schrieb:


> Noch extremer als die erste HW ?


 
da kann das erste Setup mit ganz großer Sicherheit nicht mithalten . Geplant ist schon was. Bis dahin wird sich aber bestimmt noch viel ändern in sachen *neuster Hardware*.
Da werd ich dann erst was bekannt geben wenn es soweit ist. Ich rechne mit Anfang Sommer vll. auch schon vorher mal schauen
Da möchte ich jetzt aber nicht näher eingehen 

Jetzt schließ ich erst mal die 1000 Liter ab.


----------



## zettiii (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?---Inhaltsverzeichnis online*

Also sowas wie GTX 590 Quad SLI  Hach da kommt man ins Schwärmen 
Ja, das will ich auch meinen, aber das wird schon werden


----------



## BENNQ (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?---Inhaltsverzeichnis online*

so weit ich weiß laufen doch nur 2 GTX 590 zusammen weil sie nur ein SLI verbinder haben oder kann man das dann auch Quad-SLI nennen?


----------



## crankrider (25. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?---Inhaltsverzeichnis online*

das nennt man quad-sli, da die 590ger ne doppel-GPU-graka ist, also 2 GPU´s auf einer PCB 
2x 590ger ist Quad-SLI

Grüße

crank


----------



## Rookie7 (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?---Inhaltsverzeichnis online*

Ich würd ja 4 GTX 580 (geht doch wohl oder?) bevorzugen, zb die neuen Lightning Modelle, dann bissl OC und dann hat man ne riesen Kiste, wobei die Stromrechnung von jmd. anders bezahlt werden sollte dann...


----------



## Lolm@n (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?---Inhaltsverzeichnis online*

Ein Tipp warte auf Bulldozer / Sandy Bridge E die werden schneller als alle 1366 und 1155 CPU's (und schneller als AM3 sowiso).

MfG


----------



## crankrider (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?---Inhaltsverzeichnis online*

Das wird Zaucher bestimmt machen, den im Sommer auf einen 980X oder 990X aufzurüsten
wäre quatsch , den Evy & Bulldozer rücken ja dann auf 

Grüße

crank


----------



## axel25 (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?---Inhaltsverzeichnis online*

Stimmt, er könnte auch 4way-SLi, also 4 einzelne GTX580 nehmen.


----------



## Lolm@n (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?---Inhaltsverzeichnis online*



crankrider schrieb:


> Das wird Zaucher bestimmt machen, den im Sommer auf einen 980X oder 990X aufzurüsten
> wäre quatsch , den Evy & Bulldozer rücken ja dann auf
> 
> Grüße
> ...


 
im früh Sommer ist Sandy Bridge E noch lange nicht draussen und mit Bulldozer wird es auch nicht reichen auf den früh sommer (das ist für mich Mai - Juni)!!

MfG


----------



## crankrider (26. März 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?---Inhaltsverzeichnis online*

ok, ich meinte ehr Sommer,  Juli - August und da ist Bulldozer schon längst draußen  
für Evy müsste er sich halt bis Herbst gedulden. 
und ich habe damit auch nicht Dich gemeint "Lolm@n" sondern zettiii 


Sorry für den OT Zaucher 



Grüße

crank


----------



## Zaucher (1. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?---Inhaltsverzeichnis online*

Jaja die Prozessoren....ich blicke da schon langsam nicht mehr durch. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Da es ziemlich schleppend hier voran geht, dachte ich mir ich mal ein kleines Video mit einer Dual Laing D5, damit man vll. doch den ein oder anderen Unterschied sehen kann. Leider war es nicht so, was mich etwas zum Nachdenken gegeben hat. Normalerweiße sollte man doch einen Unterschied sehen können?
Naja auf jeden Fall hab ich 3 Videos in meinem Youtube Kanal hochgeladen. Zum einen ein kleiner Noisetest der Dual Laing auf Stufe 5. Der Durchfluss wurde gefilmt. Danach hab ich noch die 2 Videos sprich Dual Laing vs. 8x Laing D5 nebeneinander eingefügt. Zum Schluss sieht man dann einen kleinen Vergleich des Strahles. 
Ich kann da aber leider keinen Unterschied erkennen 

Hier mein Youtubekanallink ....Klick mich

Was demnächst kommt sind eben die 19/13mm Anschlüsse von Bitspower mit passendem Schlauch. Zum Durchfluss auslesen noch ein Aquaero und in 3-4 Wochen nochmal 10x Laing D5 mit Koolance Dualtop.


----------



## StrahlemanDeluxe (1. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?---Inhaltsverzeichnis online*

Also ich denk schon das die 8 etwas mehr druck hinter haben wen ich mir ansehe wie die das wasser aufwirbeln


----------



## arjan400016 (2. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?---Inhaltsverzeichnis online*

In reihe und ohne gegen druck hat eine pumpe genau den gleichen Durchfluss wie 8 oder auch 20 pumpen!


----------



## Zaucher (2. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?---Inhaltsverzeichnis online*



StrahlemanDeluxe schrieb:


> Also ich denk schon das die 8 etwas mehr druck hinter haben wen ich mir ansehe wie die das wasser aufwirbeln


 
jo das stimmt, wenn ichs öfters anschaue sieht man doch einen Unterschied.



arjan400016 schrieb:


> In reihe und ohne gegen druck hat eine pumpe genau den gleichen Durchfluss wie 8 oder auch 20 pumpen!



lach....absoluter Quatsch ..Die Theorie will ich sehen.


----------



## SaKuL (2. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?---Inhaltsverzeichnis online*



arjan400016 schrieb:


> In reihe und ohne gegen druck hat eine pumpe genau den gleichen Durchfluss wie 8 oder auch 20 pumpen!


 
lol, physikalisch nicht begründbar...

Dieses Projekt hier ist ein riesiges Experiment, man weiß nicht, was alles passieren wird, man kann es nur erahnen.
Das macht aber auch den Reiz aus 

MfG SaKuL


----------



## wintobi (2. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?---Inhaltsverzeichnis online*

Vielleicht fliegt alles in die Lüft und es entsteht ein MINI ATOM PILZ!!!


----------



## Acid (2. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?---Inhaltsverzeichnis online*

also ich finde auch das man einen Unterschied sieht, geh doch mal hin und halte die schläuche einfach in die luft, dann siehst du ja welcher höher spritzt. Aber ich denke erst bei großem wiederstand sprich den ganzen kühlern, wird der unterschied groß.

Hast du die Pumpen eigl. mittlerweile schon ins Case eingebaut? Bzw. wirst du sie überhaupt einbauen?


----------



## L.B. (2. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?---Inhaltsverzeichnis online*

Also ich persönlich sehe schon einen Unterschied zwischen der einzelenen und den acht Pumpen. 

@Wintobi: Wenn, dann ein Mini Wasser-Pilz.


----------



## Zaucher (2. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?---Inhaltsverzeichnis online*



SaKuL schrieb:


> Das macht aber auch den Reiz aus



Danke...genau so gehts mir auch. Kannst kaum erwarten erste Testergebnisse zu posten.



wintobi schrieb:


> Vielleicht fliegt alles in die Lüft und es entsteht ein MINI ATOM PILZ!!!



Dass hoffe ich nicht. Die ersten Test werd ich trotzdem im freien machen...man weiß ja nie^^



Acid schrieb:


> Hast du die Pumpen eigl. mittlerweile schon ins Case eingebaut? Bzw. wirst du sie überhaupt einbauen?



Nein das hab ich noch nicht gemacht. Erst wenn alles ausgiebig auf Tauglichkeit getestet wurde, werd ich mich ans Einbauen machen. Danach der Praxistest mit der Hardware.
Vor hab ich es eig. schon die Pumpen zu verbauen, aber Platztechnisch wird es sehr schwer werden.



L.B. schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich sehe schon einen Unterschied zwischen der einzelenen und den acht Pumpen.



Jo das stimmt schon. Bei der Dual D5 sieht man ganz gut wie sich der Strahl ändert. Am Anfang befand sich noch Luft in der Pumpe. Danach kam die volle Power zum vorschein.


----------



## axel25 (3. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?---Inhaltsverzeichnis online*

Noch eine Theorie: Im laufenden Betrieb versagt eine der Pumpen (oder Schlauch mag mal wieder nicht so wie du, Zaucher) und die CPU schmilzt (Kernschmelze).

Bezüglich des Platzproblemes, wie wäre es mit mehreren Etagen, auf denen die Pumpen stehen?


----------



## Lolm@n (3. April 2011)

axel25 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch eine Theorie: Im laufenden Betrieb versagt eine der Pumpen (oder Schlauch mag mal wieder nicht so wie du, Zaucher) und die CPU schmilzt (Kernschmelze).
> 
> Bezüglich des Platzproblemes, wie wäre es mit mehreren Etagen, auf denen die Pumpen stehen?



und danach hat er einen SinglCore mit 16GhZ 

Ich hätte mehr angst um die HW das die mal im Wasser steht =(

MfG


----------



## dertobiii (15. April 2011)

Lolm@n schrieb:
			
		

> und danach hat er einen SinglCore mit 16GhZ
> 
> MfG



schön wärs


----------



## Zaucher (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?---Inhaltsverzeichnis online*

Bevor die Fragen kommen wieso es nicht weiter geht mach ich es lieber hier öffentlich.
Es gibt Tage im Leben die man eig. so nicht erleben will. Leider kann man sie dann nicht verhindern. Was das jetzt genau bedeutet ist eig. recht einfach. Es gab aus privater Sicht einige Probleme die ich so nicht geplante hatte. Es ist daher eher unwahrscheinlich dass es in absehbarer Sicht hier weiter geht. Ich hoffe natürlich dass sich alles noch zum Guten wendet und ich mein Projekt noch abschließen kann. Bis dahin halte ich es für sinnvoll mein Tagebuch vorübergehend zu closen.


Somit ist es nun raus. Wollte nie dass es soweit kommt, nun ist es da und ich kann es auch nicht mehr verhindern. Ich entschuldige mich hiermit an alle fleißigen Leser die mir mit Rat und Tat beiseite standen. Ihr seid Spitze.


Zum Schluss hab ich noch ein Zitat gefunden was hierzu sehr gut passt...


„Aus der Vergangenheit kann jeder lernen. Heute kommt es darauf an, aus der Zukunft zu lernen.“
Hermann Kahn (1922-83), amerik. Kybernetiker u. Futurologe


Ich werde mich hier wieder melden wenn es weiter gehen sollte.​


----------



## Acid (19. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?---Bitte closen....*

Hey Zaucher!

das tud mir sehr Leid! Das Projekt ist in dieser hinsicht aber auch total egal. Es ist ein Hobby!! 

Ich hoffe es ist nichts all zu tragisches passiert und falls doch du es mit Fassung trägst! Ich wünsche dir ganz viel Glück dabei!! 

Meistens ist mir das relativ Egal wenn ein Projekt beendet wird, da ich mit den Usern wenig zu tuen habe! Doch wir kennen uns ja etwas besser von daher hoffe ich das du es irgendwann wieder aufnimmst oder im Forum aktiv bleibst.


----------



## Zaucher (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?---Bitte closen....*

Hey Acid,

Danke für dein Komment. Sowas baut unheimlich auf. Ich werd natürlich die ein oder anderen TB hier noch weiter mitlesen, unter anderem deins.
Mal schauen, vll. schaut es in einem Monat wieder besser aus. Kann es eig. nur 

Soviel sollte noch gesagt sein, ich werde alles dafür geben dass ich nicht alles aufgeben muss.

Danke Acid nochmal für deinen Kommentar...


----------



## Koyote (20. April 2011)

Schade, dass hier erst einmal Schluss ist. Privates geht natürlich vor. Wünsche dir viel Glück, dass du allles geregelt bekommst. Das Projekt kann warten.


----------



## prost (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?---Bitte closen....*

Ich drück dir beide Daumen dass du alles geregelt bekommst 
Das Projekt kann warten, falls es irgendwann mal weitergehen sollte würde ich mich allerdings wahnsinnig freuen 
Schade dass es oft die tollen Projekte trifft


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?---Bitte closen....*

Klar wenn es Privat nicht so steht kann man sich ja auch nicht richtig aufs modden konzentrieren und beim modden brasuch man halt nen freien Kopf.Wäre natürlcih schön wenn es in nem Monat weitergeht aber privat hat natürlich vorrang vor nem hobby.Viel Glück mit deiner privatangelegenheit und ich hoffe das ich dann in nem Monat dein projekt weiter lesen kann.


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?---Bitte closen....*

@Zaucher
Sehr schade. Aber das Reallife geht eindeutig vor. 
Wünsche dir auch das sich alles zum positiven wendet und warte gespannt auf deine "Rückkehr".


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?---Bitte closen....*

Habe letztes Jahr auch einen sehr schmerzlichen privaten verlust gehabt auch wenn ich nicht viel von deinen Projekt gehalten habe wünsche ich dir doch alles gute und das du es eines Tagen vollenden kannst so wie du es dir vorstellst.


----------



## crankrider (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?---Bitte closen....*

Habe mit so etwas auch Erfahrungen gemacht und da geht das Privatleben natürlich vor, den da hat man erstmal auf nichts anderes Lust 
oder ehr die Motivation Zeit zu investieren, besonders wenn der Kopf, Gedanken wo anders sind 

Mach Dir keinen Kopf, oder ohr gesagt Kopf hoch, dashier kannst Du später jederZeit weiter fortführen 

Viel Glück, gutes Gelingen das sich alles zum Besserem wendet 

Grüße

crank


----------



## axel25 (20. April 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?---Bitte closen....*

Viel Glück für die Zukunft. 

Hoffentlich bessert sich deine Lage bald.


----------



## Zaucher (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?---Bitte closen....*

Danke euch allen für die Kommentare. Hat mich sehr gefreuet und anscheinend hat es auch was gebracht. Eines hab ich in den letzten Wochen gelernt, nie den Kopf hängen zu lassen.
Auch wenn es einem machmal so vorkommt dass es keinen Ausweg gibt, gibt es meisten doch einen. Deshalb freut es mich umso mehr hier zu schreiben, dass es mit meinem Projekt weiter geht.
Ich kann euch an dieser Stelle leider keine neuen Bilder zeigen, da es nicht wirklich was neues gibt. Dank Internet hab ich heute einige Teile bestellen können, welche mir helfen werden mein Ziel zu erreichen. Es heißt also, dass es mit großen Schritten weiter geht.

Was in der kommenden Woche bei mir ankommt, hab ich mal in Screenshots festgehalten. Bei Conrad hab ich mir einen Manometer bestellt, der mir dann den Druck in der Wakü anzeigen wir, was den ein oder anderen bestimmt intressieren wird 

Es wird also in den kommenden Tagen wieder reichlich an Bild und vorallem Videomaterial geben 


Achja.....da ich vor einiger Zeit 19/13 mm Bitspower Anschlüsse bestellen wollte, hab ich jetzt doch nicht gemacht. Will keine 400€ für Anschlüsse ausgeben!


Aquatuning und Highflow.nl---noch die 10% Ermäßigung mitgenommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und Conrad....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch zur Info: Die Kühler bei AC werden auf 600 mBar getestet....der Anzeigebereich von 0-4 bar wird denk ich mal passen.


----------



## quadratkeks (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ha, schön das bei dir wieder alles gut ist, dann gehts jetzt entlich weiter hier.

Hab gestern noch gedacht was da wohl raus geworden ist


----------



## Black_PC (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Nach dem ich letztens mal dein TB gelesen hatte, da es doch sehr interessant klingt und es hat sich gelohnt, da freut es mich natürlich auch total, dass du jetzt doch weiter machst 

Hast ja wieder einiges bestellt, freu mich auf die nächsten Updates.


----------



## Dukex2 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Wirklich schön das es weiter geht, werden dir natürlich weiterhin wie gewohnt treu dein Projekt verfolgen 
Ja der Druck wird in der Tat sehr interessant sein.

P.s.:





> *Aquatuning* und Highflow.nl---noch die 10% Ermäßigung mitgenommen


 
Welchen Rabatt??? Antwort gerne auch per PM


----------



## Gast1111 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Hey Zaucher schön dass es wieder weiter geht und sich alles geregelt hat 
@DukeX2 Den Osterrabbat


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Schön dass es bei dir im reallife wieder alles läuft so wie es sollte.warum kaufst du eigentlich so viele d5.Warum probierst du es nicht lieber mit ner Oase Pumpe mit dieser hier zum Beispiel.40.000l h pro Stunde.allerdings müsstest du dann Kupferrohre benutzen und der Agb dürfte evtl. auch nicht mehr aus Plexi sein.Wieveil war denn dein höchster bis jetzt gemessener Durchfluss

[Edit] Ich habe den Thread gelesen aber ich weiß nicht ob der Durchfluß schon mal höher als 400l/h war.Auf jeden Fall kann ich mich nicht mehr dran erinnern.


----------



## Acid (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Fantastic  Freue mich sehr das du weitermachst!!

Ich beantrage ein Bild worauf alle Pumpen zu sehen sind, sobald die neuen noch angekommen sind 

Gerade mit großem erstaunen auf deine Hits geschaut, 204K Alter Alter!! Da bist du auf dem richtigen Weg zum beliebtesten Tagebuch von PCGH! Und du hast dein Projekt ja noch nicht annähernd abgeschlossen.


----------



## Lolm@n (1. Mai 2011)

Acid schrieb:
			
		

> Fantastic  Freue mich sehr das du weitermachst!!
> 
> Ich beantrage ein Bild worauf alle Pumpen zu sehen sind, sobald die neuen noch angekommen sind
> 
> Gerade mit großem erstaunen auf deine Hits geschaut, 204K Alter Alter!! Da bist du auf dem richtigen Weg zum beliebtesten Tagebuch von PCGH! Und du hast dein Projekt ja noch nicht annähernd abgeschlossen.



Mehr als Altmeister Acid =P


----------



## Zaucher (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Erst einmal Danke an alle für eure Kommentare 

@Dr.med.den.Rasen: Mir ist klar dass es viel Stärkere Pumpen gibt als eine D5. Nur haben die nicht annähernd was mit PC zu tun geschweige denn sie sehen gut aussehen. Das Ziel ist eben mit einer PC-Waküpumpe die 1000 Liter zu knacken 

@Acid: Danke dir .....die Hits sind mir eig. nicht wichtig. Freut mich natürlich dass mein TB so gut ankommt. 

Heute kam die Versandbestätigung von Highflow.nl und Conrad. Aquatuning hat noch nichts verschickt. Laut Status wird mein Zeug wird gepackt......ob die immer noch packen?

Ich hab mich natürlich noch Gedanken über die Stromversorgung der Pumpen gemacht. Eigentlich war ein Silverstone NT vorgesehen. Dies wanderte leider in den PC meiner Freundin, wesshalb ich mir im Luxx Forum ein Corsair HX 1000W Netzteil geschossen hab.
Somit steht für die Hardware ein Silverstone Strider 1500W zur verfügung, und
                für die 18x D5 Pumpen das Corsair HX 1000W.

Das Corsair wird mich in mein nächstes Projekt sich weiter begleiten, wesshalb es eine gute Investition in die Zukunft war.

So weit von mir....

Stay tuned


----------



## Der Maniac (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Oha, wieviel Strom verbrauchen die Pumpen denn zusammen? Laut Hersteller 23W, x18 kommen wir da bei 414W raus?! Oh man, ob der Verbauch stimmt möchte ich später wissen  Hatte grad als erstes Gedacht, "wtf, 1kW für Pumpen?", aber das geht ja doch in solche Bereiche o.O


----------



## Zaucher (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Also auf einer Pumpe steht hintern drauf max. 36W. Das wird wahrscheinlich unmittelbar nach dem einschalten der Pumpen sein (Anlaufstrom), danach werden die Pumpen wahrscheinlich mit etwa 20-25W laufen. Das enspricht also einem max. Wert beim einschalten von ca. 650W. Somit hab ich noch sehr viel Spiel nach oben. Klar hätte auch ein NT mit 700W oder weniger gereicht. 

Ich kann später gerne mal den Verbrauch messen wenn du willst. Hab so ein Messgerät da liegen


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Du kannst ja noch ein Media pc zum surfen anschließen damit du nicht immer so viel Energie verbrauchst (ich weiß dass man Energie so nicht verbrauchen kann aber ihr wisst was ich meine).War das bei dir wo beim einschalten des Netzteils mal die Sicherung rausgeflogen ist oder war das woanders?


----------



## Zaucher (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Das mit dem NT stimmt. Mir haut es durch den zu hohen Anlaufstraum oft die Sicherung raus. Nicht immer aber oft .....Sollte mir mal so einen Begrenzer besorgen.

Es sollten morgen alle Pakete ankommen. Hoffe ich zumindest mal


----------



## Der Maniac (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Was hast du für Sicherungen das der Anlaufstrom eines Rechners reicht, die Sicherung rauszuhauen? 10A oder was? oder hängt da zuviel dran das 16A nicht reichen?^^


----------



## Zaucher (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Es sind B16 Sicherungsautomaten verbaut. Ich glaube das sind wahrscheinlich welche, die nicht so viel aushalten  Wenn ich meinen PC anmache ist nix an. Es ist nicht immer so dass es die Sicherung raushaut.


----------



## Zaucher (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

So...heute kam alles an. Bin mal am Bilder machen  Ich glaub das werden einige 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dukex2 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Bilder hören sich immer sehr gut an


----------



## Gast1111 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Mehr Bilder


----------



## SVR (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Sieht ja nach viel Arbeit aus.

Man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## Zaucher (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich kann mich mit dem Bilderuploader hier im Forum nicht anfreunden 

Auf gehts.....

Conrad:

-Manometer
-Reduziernippel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aquatuning:

-44x 19/13mm Anschlüsse
-5x Winkel 19/13mm
-2x Alphacool Y Verbinder
-1x Alphacool T Stück
-8x Laing D5
-Enermax 120mm Lüfter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Luxx Forum:

-Corsair HX 1000W




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Highflow.nl:

-4x Koolance Dualtop
-2x 2.5m Feser Schlauch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manometer mit T-Stück:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alle Pumpen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Pumpen mit Zubehör:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Momentaner Status in meinem Zimmer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen. Freu mich schon auf die nächsten Tage


----------



## Acid (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Soo Geil  Die Koolance AGBS sehen auch derb geil aus, hast vor damit die komplette Front voll zu knallen? Würde garantier sehr sehr geil kommen. Und die Pumpen würdest auch unterbringen


----------



## SVR (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Die AGBs sehen wirklich gut aus. Mal nicht son Einheitsbrei.


----------



## Zaucher (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Danke 

@Acid: Geil wäre es schon, aber da bräuchte ich nochmal 4x Koolance Tops mit jeweils 2 Pumpen. Das ist dann doch zu viel des guten . Es sei denn ich wechsle von BP auf Koolance, glaub ich aber eher nicht.


----------



## Acid (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

mhh dann lass eben noch etwas Platz. In 1 Schacht BD LW, 1 Aquaero.....


----------



## Der Maniac (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Fette Sache :o

Schonmal drüber nachgedacht dein Zimmer bzw. die Steckdose(n) von deinem Rechner gesondert zu sichern?^^


----------



## redBull87 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Alter, das is mal ne Bestellung xD möchte nicht wissen wie teuer das alles war ^^


----------



## Acid (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Der eine tauscht Glühbirnen gegen Energiesparlampen Zaucher kauft verbraucht 1kw allein für die Pumpen  Aber sehr geil, Stromverbrauch interessiert mich auch nicht. Läuft ja nicht Tag u. Nacht.


----------



## SVR (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Mit dem Verbrauch, benötigst du schon fast dein eigenes kleines Kraftwerk.


----------



## Dukex2 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich sag da nur Energierückgewinnung  

Mit den ganzen Pumpen könntest nebenbei noch Strom erzeugen.


----------



## King_Sony (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Um die Durchflussmenge dann aber aufrecht zu erhalten müsste er dann wieder zusätzliche Pumpen einbauen


----------



## Zaucher (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Acid schrieb:


> mhh dann lass eben noch etwas Platz. In 1 Schacht BD LW, 1 Aquaero.....


 
Das wäre natürlich eine Möglichkeit. Mal schauen wie ich es von der Aufteilung her mache.



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Schonmal drüber nachgedacht dein Zimmer bzw. die Steckdose(n) von deinem Rechner gesondert zu sichern?^^



Der Einwand ist absolut korrekt. Zum Glück ist mein Onkel Elektriker, der wird mir ordentliche Sicherungen einbauen.



redBull87 schrieb:


> Alter, das is mal ne Bestellung xD möchte nicht wissen wie teuer das alles war ^^



Billig war es nicht. Für das Geld der Pumpen kann man sich einen ordentlichen PC zusammen bauen. Den genauen Betrag werd ich hier nicht posten 



Acid schrieb:


> Der eine tauscht Glühbirnen gegen Energiesparlampen Zaucher kauft verbraucht 1kw allein für die Pumpen  Aber sehr geil, Stromverbrauch interessiert mich auch nicht. Läuft ja nicht Tag u. Nacht.



....Das ist absolut richtig. Mein PC läuft wirklich nur ein paar Stunden am Tag. Wenn ich ins Internet will mach ich das eh mit meinem Netbook 



SVR schrieb:


> Mit dem Verbrauch, benötigst du schon fast dein eigenes kleines Kraftwerk.



...ich werd mir einfach einen Tunnel graben und dann meinen PC beim Nachbarn anschließen. Hoffentlich hat der bessere Sicherungen 



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Mit den ganzen Pumpen könntest nebenbei noch Strom erzeugen.



Das wird der Öko-PC des Jahres. Kleines Holzwasserrad einbauen und ich brauch keinen zusätzlichen Strom 



King_Sony schrieb:


> Um die Durchflussmenge dann aber aufrecht zu erhalten müsste er dann wieder zusätzliche Pumpen einbauen



Für die Umwelt tut man doch alles 


Das es leider viel zu spät ist schöne Bilder zu machen hab ich mich dazu entschieden, es auf morgen zu verschieben. 
Eins werd ich trotzdem noch Posten. Wurde mit Blitz gemacht.
Leider fehlen mir die U-Anschlüsse für die Koolance AGBs. Hab mich also entschieden das ganze mit Schlauch zu machen, damit ich morgen 18 Pumpen laufen lassen kann 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BENNQ (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

sowas von *bling bling*  

Sieht Hammer aus !!!


----------



## wintobi (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Einfach GEIL 

Mehr kann ich nicht sagen!


----------



## Der Maniac (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Nicht schlecht! Nochmal zum Thema Sicherungen, müssen bei euch keine Wände aufgestemmt werden? Ich wohn hier in nem Stahlbetonhaus, da wird sowas immer etwas kritischer xD


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

 ich war am anfang einer von denen die gesagt haben geil und nun ist er schon wieder auf der main mensch ich hab echt geschmack auch wenn ich immoment nich mehr viel mit pc zu tun aheb xD


----------



## rabitt81 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Glückwunsch zur Main beobachte dein tb schon ne ganze weile freud mich das es weitergeht aber RL geht natürlich vor
Gruß Rabitt


----------



## redBull87 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Auch von mir Glückwunsch


----------



## steinschock (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Sei schön vorsichtig, wenn da was undicht wird tropft es bestimmt nicht.

 Geile Wakü HW 

So Sinnlos Geil


----------



## Michar.Schloch (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?---Inhaltsverzeichnis online*



Zaucher schrieb:


> arjan400016 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > In reihe und ohne gegen druck hat eine pumpe  genau den gleichen Durchfluss wie 8 oder auch 20 pumpen!
> ...


 
Hallo Zacher,

diese Aussage, dass es sich hier um Quatsch handelt ist doch recht unsachlich, unlogisch, unwissenschaftlich und in diesem Fall auch noch falsch.
Leider muss ich bei Dir mangelhaftes Verständnis der Ingenieurswissenschaften feststellen.  Wer 20 Pumpen, ob nun parallel oder in Reihe, zusammenschält, zeigt, dass er nur wenig von Fluidmechanik versteht.
Die von dir bezweckte Vergrößerung der Durchflussmenge auf 1000 l/h durch die gleiche Verrohrung wie bei einer Pumpe wird sich nicht durch eine Zusammenschaltung von 20 Pumpen, sei dies nun parallel oder in Reihe, realisieren lassen.
Du solltest versuchen alle Pumpen wieder an den Versender zurückzuschicken und dir eine große Pumpe holen, die den geforderten Volumenstrom bei deinem System liefert. Also keine Pumpe kaufen, auf der 1000 l/h steht, sondern eine Pumpe, die auf dein System ausgelegt ist und in dem dortigen Betriebspunkt 1000 l/h liefert.
Wenn du dich über das Thema informieren willst, gebe bei google die Stichworte Pumpe Parallelschaltung Reihenschaltung Betriebspunkt und Widerstandskennlinie ein.
Noch besser wäre es jedoch, wenn du mal Maschinenbau studierst. In 5 bis 6 Jahren kannst du das Ganze dann auch verstehen.

Gruß



SaKuL schrieb:


> arjan400016 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > In reihe und ohne gegen druck hat eine pumpe  genau den gleichen Durchfluss wie 8 oder auch 20 pumpen!
> ...



Hier bitte auch mal auf die Uni und Maschinenbau studieren.


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ja aber er versucht es halt so.Natürlich wäre es sinvoller gewesen sich gleich bei Liquid exstasy neue Kühler fräsen zu lassen die einen höherene Durchfluss zu lassen und g1 oder g1/2 verwenden.ist eigentlich klar dass 20 Pumpen nicht den gleichen Durchfluss haben wie eine darauf ausgelegte Pumpe.Ich glaube das ist ein bischen so wie die spezielle Relativitätstheorie.3 Pumpen hätten hier wahrscheinlich den gleichen Durchfluss wie 20 solcher Pumpen.Außerdem ist irgendwann durch Verwirbelungen bei jedem Durchmesser Schluss.Aber den versuch ist es wert.ich find das projekt cool.Wenn ich schon soviel Geld raushauen würde würde ich mich informieren und das wissenschaftlicher angehen lasse.aber gerade das ist der Reiz an der Sache ;ein Versuch der aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht kein bischen fundiert ist,durch einen normalo durchgeführt wird und mit leistungsstarken Pumpen gemacht wird.Ich find das Projekt geil obwohl die wissenschaftliche Fundiertheit zu wünschen übrig lässt genauso wie meine im Forum an den Tag gelegte Rechtschreibung.

Mach das Projekt einfach weiter auch von mir gratz zur Main.Kannst du dann mal nen Video zum System machen wenn alles läuft?


----------



## Dukex2 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



> Ich find das Projekt geil obwohl die wissenschaftliche Fundiertheit zu wünschen übrig lässt genauso wie meine im Forum an den Tag gelegte Rechtschreibung.


----------



## Kuppy (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ach kein Wunder dass die Flamer hier wieder antanzen, hast es ja wieder in die News geschafft..tzz

Echt lächerlich, wird alles zum hundersten mal aufgeblasen, Zaucher will keine Pumpe mit extrem viel Power haben, es soll schick aussehen und ausserdem wäre es dann doch keine Herrausforderung. Was letztenendes bei rauskommt muss man abwarten, ob es klappt ist auch nicht der Hauptazpekt - sondern vielmehr das Basteln und Spaß haben, nur blöd dass da immerwieder Leute reinfunken, tje.

@Zaucher: Gab doch jetzt wieder zwei wunderbar sonnige Tage, hoffe du kamst nur noch nicht zum Upload 

Vlt. gibt's du auch mal eine Meldung an die Redaktion, dass du erst wieder, wenn überhaupt, eine Main haben willst wenn du soweit fertig bist, bringt ja nix - regst du dich bloß wieder auf 
MfG


----------



## Zaucher (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

@All: Danke für eure Glückwünsche. Auch ein Dankeschön an die Redaktion, die die Updates Zeitnah auf die HP aufnehmen 

@Ingenieur: 

Ich hab mir ein paar Mal überlegt auf deinen Post zu antworten. Letzten Endes hab ich es dann doch gemacht wie du siehst. Ich sehe, du hast mein Tagebuch einfach nicht versanden. Ich glaub ich kann es nochmal 100x schreiben und es wird sich nichts daran ändern. Ich werd mir keine anderen Pumpen holen. Dieses Theoriegerede ist gut und recht, interessiert mich aber null. Wenn es klappt freu ich mich, wenn nicht, ist es mir auch egal. Ich habe auf keiner einzigen Seite behauptet, dass ich mir sicher bin die 1000 Liter zu schaffen. Das ganze nennt sich darum auch Projekt.
Ich will einfach die Leute an mein Geschehen teilhaben lassen. Was ist schon dabei.
Es tut mir leid dass mich nicht genügend in der Thematik an Wissen angeeignet habe, bevor ich das TB begonnen habe. Wird nicht mehr vorkommen.
Anscheinend ist bei manchen der Spaß und die freude am Basteln zweitrangig.  

@Dr.med.den.Rasen: Danke für deinen Beitrag. Wenn ich mich vorher informiert hätte, würde ich es trotzdem versuchen. Alleine schon weil es mich interessiert. Wenn es anderen ebenfalls interessiert, freut es mich umso mehr.

@Kuppy: Du bist einer, der mein Tagebuch verstanden hat. Manchen hier anscheinend nicht. Will hier aber keinen angreifen. Danke dafür 



Ja es waren wirklich schöne Wochenendtage. Leider musste ich meinen pflichten im Radsport nachgehen, weshalb ich lediglich den Umbau auf die Koolance AGBs geschafft habe. Morgen hab ich nach der Schule meinen freien Tag, dadurch kann ich wohl meinen Qutdoor-Eimer-Test durchziehen mit eventuellen Auslitern mit vielen Bildern und ein paar Videos.


----------



## Der Maniac (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Uiuiuiuiuiuiuiiii, das wird Bilder geben *freu* 

Mal sehen wieviel Druck nacher bei den Pumpen rauskommt xD


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Wo im Allgäu wohnst du eigentlich Zaucher?ne also ich lese das Tagebuch auch schon ne weile,ich finds lustig wie du das machst.Außerdem siehts auch noch "stylish" aus durch deine Bitspowertüllen,und Deckel und Tops.Das Zeug holst du immer aus dem niederländischen Waküshop.Wie heißt der eigtl. nochmal?Ich wollte evtl mal was von Bitspower bestellen.

@Kuppy Ich sehe mich nicht als Flamer da ich das Tagebuch gut finde.Ich finde es interessant wie Zaucher mit normalen Pumpen eine brachiale Pumpenleistung aufbautr und versucht ein Ziel zu erreichen dass man so nicht erreichen kann,was allerdings so schon klar war.Außerdem finde ich 3way Sli auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## SVR (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Der heißt HighFlow Computer Cooling Shop - Uw shop voor PC waterkoeling, luchtkoeling, casemod, modding, behuizingen en gaming!.


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

also doch Higflow ich wusste noch das das irgendwie mit flow war un dda hatte ich überlegt Airflow geht ja nicht und waterflow hört sich ******* an.


----------



## Kuppy (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Du brauchst dich ja auch nicht immer angesprochen zu fühlen 



Na mal sehen, ich sag der Eimer wackelt diesmal schon hin und her


----------



## Oggtr (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Verdammt geiles Projekt hut ab  
Geile Wakü


----------



## CHICOLORES (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*

einige leute haben kleine Kanister für die flüssigkeiten der Wakü, andere füllen es eimerweise rein ... du solltest dir überlegen ob du den wasserhydranten nimmst oder ob es nicht unkomplizierter wäre gleich das grundwasser direkt anzuzapfen ^^

ne jez mal im ernst - meinen allergrößten Respekt zu diesem Wahnsinnsprojekt!!! Ich bewundere und beneide es so ein bisschen das du es machst/en kannst und ich eben nicht =/

Außerdem wollte ich mich noch bedanken, dass du uns allen das zum Nachverfolgen zur Verfügung stellst!!!

das ist WOW (nicht das teil von Blizzard ne  )

grüße


----------



## Zaucher (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] GTX 480 meets Mora---> Erstes Tagebuch*



Dr.med.den.Rasen schrieb:


> Wo im Allgäu wohnst du eigentlich Zaucher?ne also ich lese das Tagebuch auch schon ne weile,ich finds lustig wie du das machst.Außerdem siehts auch noch "stylish" aus durch deine Bitspowertüllen,und Deckel und Tops.Das Zeug holst du immer aus dem niederländischen Waküshop.Wie heißt der eigtl. nochmal?Ich wollte evtl mal was von Bitspower bestellen.


 

Danke....Ich wohne in der Nähe von Kempten an den Alpen. Der Shop wo ich oft bestelle ist wie SVR schon geschrieben hat Highflow.nl



Kuppy schrieb:


> Na mal sehen, ich sag der Eimer wackelt diesmal schon hin und her



War leider nicht ganz so übel 



Oggtr schrieb:


> Verdammt geiles Projekt hut ab
> Geile Wakü



Danke 



CHICOLORES schrieb:


> ne jez mal im ernst - meinen allergrößten Respekt zu diesem Wahnsinnsprojekt!!! Ich bewundere und beneide es so ein bisschen das du es machst/en kannst und ich eben nicht =/
> Außerdem wollte ich mich noch bedanken, dass du uns allen das zum Nachverfolgen zur Verfügung stellst!!!



Mach ich doch gerne ...Danke für deinen Komment



Guten Abend liebes Forum.....

Wie schon angekündigt hab ich heute meinen Outdoor Versuch durchgeführt. Allerdings nur mit 16 Pumpen da eine noch in meinem Hauptrechner pumpt.
Leider lief nicht alles so wie ich es erhofft habe, desshalb war ich von halb 3 weg bis jetzt an dem Test dran.
Ich werde euch anhand der Videos meinen Testaufbau etwas erklären.

Zuerst einmal waren da die Pumpen die, ich mit 19/13 mm Schraubis ausgestattet habe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach wurden die Y-Stecker ebenfalls mit Schraubis ausgerüstet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spaßeshalber hab ich mal den Manometer auch vorbereitet, wobei er eh nichts anzeigen wird, da sich kein Wiederstand im Kreislauf befindet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach wurden die 2 Netzteile draußen Platziert. Strom wurde von der Garage heraus an die Terrasse gelegt. Ein Netzteil wurde mit einem Anlaufstrombegrenzer ausgestattet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daraufhin wurden die Pumpen an einen schattigen Platz platziert. Vorgesehen war eine 2er Reihe mit Hilfe der Y-Verbinder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Verschlauchen stand als nächstes am der Reihe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was fehlt noch?.......Natürlich Strom...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

#


Nun gut, dann konnte es eig. losgehen. Da ich schon wusste auf was es ankommt ging das befüllen recht schnell. Als ich die Pumpen angemacht habe, vibrierte erst einmal die komplette Terrasse. Am Anfang kam nur ganz wenig Wasser am Ende des Schlauches raus. Nach einer Zeit wurde die Strömung immer heftiger. Yeah dachte ich mir, auf Anhieb alles geklappt. Pustekuchen....Als ich einen Blick in die Koolance AGBs warf, sah ich wie die erste Reihe einwandfrei funktionierte. Die 2. Reihe jedoch wurde immer leerer bis sich fast kein Wasser mehr im AGB befand. Es arbeitete also nur die Vorderste Reihe. Ich habe es ein paar mal versucht, leider hat sich daran nichts geändert. Die 2. Reihe bekam einfach zu wenig Wasser ab.
Ich wollte die Teile jedoch unbedingt testen, wesshalb ich mich dazu entschieden hab, den Kreislauf zu ändern. Dabei ergab sich folgendes Bild.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wieder wie gewohnt hab ich den Befüllvorgang wiederhohlt. Am Anfang wieder nur eine kleine Strömung, danach wurde es immer heftiger. Jedoch hatte ich das Gefühl die Luft wäre nicht ganz herausen. Auch nicht nach 10 min. Doch ich war mit dem Ergebniss zufrieden. Druck zeigte es wie schon vermutet nicht an. Allerdings erwärmte sich das Wasser deutlich. Hängt aber wohl auch einiges von der hohen Umgebungstemperatur ab. 
Da ich den Durchfluss nicht messe konnte hab ich mich ans Auslitern gemacht.
Meine Annahme:

1000 Liter entsprechen 60 Minuten -5 Liter entsprechen x Minuten= 0,3 min mal 60 sec= 18 sec.

Das heißt also wenn ich einen 5 Liter Kanister in 18 sec. füllen kann, hab ich die 1000 Liter ohne Komponenten.

Dementsprechend also den Test aufgebaut und los ging. Mein Vater half mir dabei und wir kamen auf eine Zeit von 16,8 sec mit 16x D5 Pumpen. 2 fehlten wie schon geschrieben.
Das heißt, ohne Komponenten sind die 1k erreicht. Ja ich weiß...mit Komponenten werd ich die 1000 Liter nicht schaffen.
Wobei der Aufbau eher suboptimal war.

Danach hatte ich genug für heute. Ich packte also wieder alles zusammen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WIE ICH DEN BLÜTTENSTAUB HASSE 

Videos hab ich natürlich auch gemacht. Werde die gleich in meinem Kanal hochladen. Für alle die es nicht wissen, hier der Link:

Klick mich

Es sind 3 neue Videos dazu gekommen 


Meine Resonanz für heute....Einerseits war ich zufrieden, einerseits auch nicht. 1000 Liter ohne Komponenten hat schon was, bringt aber in einem Kreislauf mit Radis und vielen anderen Sachen nicht viel.

Ich hoffe ihr habt Spaß beim lesen und Videos kucken


----------



## Schelmiii (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Krasser Durchfluss 
2 Fragen:
1. Wie hoch schätzt du die Temperatur von dem Wasser direkt nach deinem Versuch im Vergleich zur Umgebungstemperatur?
2. Wie viel Watt zieht das Netzteil an dem nur die Pumpen hängen, wenn alle Pumpen auf 100% laufen?

Ich habe nämlich die Befürchtung, dass sich meine Theorie mit den Pumpen, die das Wasser enorm erhitzen und die Kühlleistung stark beeinträchtigen, bestätigen könnte.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Die Radiatoren waren ja nicht dran von dem her... 

Finde echt super das alles geklappt hat, zum glück ist nichts explodiert
Ich hoffe die Koolance AGBs haben dich nun zufrieden gestellt, die sehen echt hübsch (Da braucht man kein Stealthmod mehr)

Meinst du wegen der Reibung könnte sich Wärme entwickeln, habe das nicht genau verstanden?

Naja solange die Stromrechnung nicht du zahlen musst ist ja alles gut


----------



## Acid (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Aber ich denke gerade wenn Wiederstand sprich Kühler im Kreislauf sind wird sich das Problem mit der Luft auch lösen. Ob die Koolance Tops dann allerdings das Optimale sind ist die andere Frage. Am besten wäre wohl wirklich die Pumpen im kompletten Kreislauf zu verteilen was allerdings wohl ziemlich unmöglich sein wird.

Ich würde sie einfach mal mit den Komponenten testen und einige stunden laufen lassen und dann den Durchfluss messen, ich denke das Ergebniss wird doch überraschend hoch ausfallen.

Edit: Habe noch eine Idee, es gibt doch solche Röhren AGBs welche man direkt auf die Pumpen schrauben kann. Wenn du davon die größten nimmst und auf jede Pumpe einen Schraubst würde das 1 Gigantisch aussehen und 2 denke ich das optimale rausholen würde.


----------



## STSLeon (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Krasser Aufbau  Ich bin aber extrem gespannt wie du die ganzen Pumpen und die notwendige Verschlauchung und Verkabelung in deinen Rechner bekommen willst. Da ist auch bei deinem Monstertower irgendwann mal der Platz weg.


----------



## SVR (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Zur Not startet er noch ein Casecon.


----------



## Scorpio78 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



SVR schrieb:


> Zur Not startet er noch ein Casecon.


 
Wenn er so weitermacht wird das auch dringend nötig!


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

alter wie das abgeht ;D
Komm mal nach bon und befülle meine Reegntonne ;D


----------



## Zaucher (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Schelmiii schrieb:


> Krasser Durchfluss
> 2 Fragen:
> 1. Wie hoch schätzt du die Temperatur von dem Wasser direkt nach deinem Versuch im Vergleich zur Umgebungstemperatur?
> 2. Wie viel Watt zieht das Netzteil an dem nur die Pumpen hängen, wenn alle Pumpen auf 100% laufen?



Danke...Ich kann dir leider beide Fragen nicht hunderprozentig beantworten. Es ist schwer zu sagen ob sich das Wasser durch die Pumpen erwärmt hat. Ich kann die Temperatur nur schätzen. Vll. waren es über 30 Grad im Eimer bei einer Außentemperatur von 27°. Der Eimer stand aber bestimmt eine Stunde ohne irgendwas zu machen in der Sonne. Wobei mir gerade eingefallen ist dass ich nach dem 5 Liter Test frisches Dest. Wasser nachgeschüttet habe, dass bis dato in der Wohnung stand. Ich will mich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber ich kann deine Vermutung nicht konkret bestätigen. Es kann aber durchaus von den Pumpen kommen.
Zum Watt Verbrauch kann ich keine Angaben zu machen da ich es nicht gemossen habe. Kann ich aber mal noch nachholen wenn ich meinen Temperaturfühler bekomme.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Meinst du wegen der Reibung könnte sich Wärme entwickeln, habe das nicht genau verstanden?



Wenn es so der Fall wäre, würden die Pumpe einiges an Wärme an das Wasser abgeben. Wobei es mir nicht wichtig ist Top Temps zu kriegen. So lange alles im grünen Bereich ist, ist es mir egal 



Acid schrieb:


> Am besten wäre wohl wirklich die Pumpen im kompletten Kreislauf zu verteilen was allerdings wohl ziemlich unmöglich sein wird.



Das wird schier unmöglich sein. Mal schauen wenn ich Pumpen mal Probeweiße ins Case setze.



Acid schrieb:


> Habe noch eine Idee, es gibt doch solche Röhren AGBs welche man direkt auf die Pumpen schrauben kann. Wenn du davon die größten nimmst und auf jede Pumpe einen Schraubst würde das 1 Gigantisch aussehen und 2 denke ich das optimale rausholen würde.



Das ist eine gute Idee. An welche hättest du da gedacht? Würdest du dann an ein Dual Top, 2 AGBs aufsetzten?



STSLeon schrieb:


> Krasser Aufbau  Ich bin aber extrem gespannt wie du die ganzen Pumpen und die notwendige Verschlauchung und Verkabelung in deinen Rechner bekommen willst. Da ist auch bei deinem Monstertower irgendwann mal der Platz weg.



Danke...zum Platz, ich hoffe mal ich krieg alles rein 



SVR schrieb:


> Zur Not startet er noch ein Casecon.





Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Wenn er so weitermacht wird das auch dringend nötig!



Das glaub ich weniger 

Je nach dem wie morgen das Wetter ist werd ich die Pumpen probeweiße ins Case setzen und schauen wie sich das mit dem Platz lösen lässt. Kommen doch einige Teile rein 


Was mich immer noch beschäftigt ist, warum der Aufbau mit Y-Verbinder nicht funktioniert hat 



Edit: @Der kleine Jayson: XD.....leider zu weit weg sonst würde ich vorbeischauen und dir beim befüllen und besprenkeln des Gartens helfen


----------



## steinschock (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Das Pumpen das wasser erwärmen, ist aber bekannt.
Besonders Lanig.
Wenn man weiß das über 100l/h nur noch 1-2°C drinn sind, 
und schon 2 Lanig mehr wärme ans Wasser abgeben wie sie bringen 


Weil das ein offener aufbau war, und das Wasser nicht schnell genug nachfließen kann.
Somit reicht eine Seite um über die Kapazitätsgrenze deines Schlauchdurchmessers zu kommen.


----------



## Acid (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Hey ich würde solche AGB`s verwenden: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-D5 X-RES TOP 140 - Black Acetal EK Water Blocks EK-D5 X-RES TOP 140 - Black Acetal 52186 
Diese würde ich als 400mm nehmen. Wenn man auf die Dual Tops AGBs aufschrauben kann, Klar aber das geht wohl nicht odeR?


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich denke wenn du 2 reihig fahren willst wirst du ein anderes Y-Stück brauchen zB. von einem InnenØ20mm Schlauch auf 2xInnenØ13mm Schlauch.
Du würdest dadurch sicher mehr Durchfluss erreichen und da bindest du in der 1ten Reihe den Grakakühler ein und in der 2ten den CPU-Kühler und fürst diese danach wieder zum 20mm Schlauch zusammen.
Hättest ruhig auch mal kurz den Auslass zu halten können und schauen können was die Druckanzeige dazu sagt


----------



## SVR (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Hättest ruhig auch mal kurz den Auslass zu halten können und schauen können was die Druckanzeige dazu sagt



 Da muss er vorsichtig sein. Noch etwas mehr Druck und das Ganze dient auch als Wasserschneider.


----------



## heisenberger (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Hi. Die Idee einfach mal mit PC-Komponenten zu schaun was geht ist ne coole Sache.

Rein technisch, um einen möglichst hohen Durchfluß zu erreichen, kann ich Dir nur raten, Daß Du die Pumpen nicht alle als Klumpen zusammenschließt. Sondern wirklich: Pumpencluster --> Kompenente (Kühler, Radi oder AB) --> Pumpencluster --> Kompenente (Kühler, Radi oder AB) --> Pumpencluster --> Kompenente (Kühler, Radi oder AB) ....... nur so setzt du die Kraft der Pumpen wirklich um. Mit Pumpencluster mein ich ein paar Pumpen parallel und in Reihe (z.B: 2-3 parallele Stränge mit je 2 Doppelpumpen(diese mit Deckel verbundenen Pumpen) in Reihe).
Also gerade am Anfang wo Du 3 Grakakühler und den CPU-Kühler hintereinander in Reihe hattest und dann aber auch alle Pumpen  hintereinander in Reihe hattest, das war der schlechtmöglichste Aufbau.

Was ich mal noch gefunden hatte als Radiator mit möglichst geringem Gegendruck:
Alphacool - CPU Khlung und Wasserkhlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Alphacool Cape Cora HF 1042 schwarz 14342
man beachte das "HF" im Namen --> die sollten doch für Dein Projekt die besten Radiatoren darstellen? Am besten wären die natürlich ohne den 90° Winkel oben und unten. Das könnte man dann in eine Baumstrukturanschluß umbauen, wenn man es noch weiter perfektionieren will.

PS: Du meintest irgendwann mal auf den Hinweis einfach eine starke Teichpumpe zu nehemen, daß Du keine Teichpumpen verbauen magst. Viele Pumpem zum PC-Kühlen waren oder sind modifizierte Teichpumpen


----------



## Zaucher (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



steinschock schrieb:


> Weil das ein offener aufbau war, und das Wasser nicht schnell genug nachfließen kann.
> Somit reicht eine Seite um über die Kapazitätsgrenze deines Schlauchdurchmessers zu kommen.



Jop, genau das wird das Problem gewesen sein.



Acid schrieb:


> Diese würde ich als 400mm nehmen. Wenn man auf die Dual Tops AGBs aufschrauben kann, Klar aber das geht wohl nicht odeR?



Jo das würde bestimmt sehr geil aussehen aber ich kann die Koolance AGBs wie du schon geschrieben hast nicht zerlegen 



H2Ocooling schrieb:


> Pumpen in Reihe erhöhen den Druck!
> Pumpen parallel erhöhen den Volumenstrom!


 
Das ist mir durchaus klar, schreiben lässt es sich leicht, in der Praxis umzusetzen nicht ganz so 



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Hättest ruhig auch mal kurz den Auslass zu halten können und schauen können was die Druckanzeige dazu sagt



Ach das hatte ich vergessen. Kurz zum testen wäre es bestimmt gegangen.



heisenberger schrieb:


> Pumpencluster



Danke für deinen Kommentar. Pumpencluster hört sich super an und wie du schon geschrieben hast wird man dadurch den größt möglichen Durchfluss erreichen. Allerdings ist der Platz im meinem Case auch begrenzt, wesshalb es nicht so einfach ist die Pumpen so versetzt anzuordnen.



heisenberger schrieb:


> die sollten doch für Dein Projekt die besten Radiatoren darstellen?



Ich hab bereist meine Radiatoren gekauft. Da ich alles intern verbauen möchte ist der Cora nichts für mich. Ich glaub auch dass du noch Bilder vom Obsidian im Kopf hast. Bin bereits auf ein Lian Li 343B umgestiegen.


Da es mich keine Ruhe gelassen hat warum der erste Aufbau nicht funktioniert hat, holte ich mir einige Tipps aus dem Nachbarforum, wesshalb es mich heute dazu bewegt hat, nochmal den Test mit Y-Adaptern durchzuführen.
Ich zog also erneut mit meinem ganzen Wakü-Zeug in Richtung Keller, das es draußen nicht wirklich freundlich war vom Wetter her.
Der Aufbau bestand wieder aus 2 Reihen.
Was hat sich also geändert?

Vor dem ersten Y-Stück hab ich nochmal eine D5 eingebaut, allerdings mit normalen Top da ich die noch über hatte.
Siehe da, es funktionierte auf Anhieb.
Würd ja gerne mal den Durchfluss messen 

Na gut....hier die Bilder....Videos lad ich gleich noch in meinem Channel hoch

Mein Youtube Kanal

Stomversorger:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Aufbau:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen werd ich mal schauen wie sich das Ganze im Case verstauen lässt


----------



## ATB (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Hab ich was mit den Augen oder sind das tatsächlich *17 Pumpenmotoren*?! 
Der Druck muss doch inzwischen mehrere Bar groß sein. Hast du etwa 1 m³ pro Minute im Visier?


----------



## heisenberger (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Ich hab bereist meine Radiatoren gekauft. Da ich alles intern verbauen möchte ist der Cora nichts für mich. Ich glaub auch dass du noch Bilder vom Obsidian im Kopf hast. Bin bereits auf ein Lian Li 343B umgestiegen.


 Das mit dem lian li war mir bewußt. Wollt nur sagen, daß Durchflußtechnisch mein Vorschlag vermutlich deutlich besser ist. Die gibts auch in kleiner. Und mit ein paar Lüftern drann sollte man die auch in ein Gehäuse packen können. Ich will nur Tips geben um das Ziel des maximalen Durchflusses zu erreichen.


----------



## SchnickNick (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

ach du sch*** das is echt krass 
richtiger industrie sound


----------



## crankrider (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

ja das nen ich mal ein ordentliches Pumpen/AGB - Massaker 

besonders das Du 2 NT´s dafür angeschlossen hast, macht es natürlich noch extremer 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Zaucher (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Hab ich was mit den Augen oder sind das tatsächlich *17 Pumpenmotoren*?!
> Der Druck muss doch inzwischen mehrere Bar groß sein. Hast du etwa 1 m³ pro Minute im Visier?



Absolut richtig. 18 Pumpen werden verbaut damit ich 1000 Liter schaffe 



heisenberger schrieb:


> Ich will nur Tips geben um das Ziel des maximalen Durchflusses zu erreichen.



Die nehm ich mir auch absolut zu Herzen. Bin für jeden Tip dankbar 



SchnickNick schrieb:


> ach du sch*** das is echt krass
> richtiger industrie sound



Aber richtig. Ich glaub die Koolance Teile sind so bock laut 



crankrider schrieb:


> ja das nen ich mal ein ordentliches Pumpen/AGB - Massaker
> 
> besonders das Du 2 NT´s dafür angeschlossen hast, macht es natürlich noch extremer



Danke....die vielen Molex Stecker sind manchmal echt nervig 


Was gibt es neues?

Wie es aussieht bekomm ich doch noch zum Wochenende das Aquaero 5 Pro mit Tempsensor. War mir wichtig da ich wahrscheinlich nächste Woche wenig Zeit habe.
Das heißt ich kann vll. kommendes We die ersten Ergebnisse posten.

Heute hab mich an das Gehäuse gemacht. Da viel mir gleich auf, dass das Lian Li Konzept nicht ganz stimmig ist. Ich weiß nicht wie die Taiwaner Laufwerke oder der gleichen verbauen...haben die vll. so kleine, schmale Arme und Hände.
Ich zumindest hatte keine Chance da irgendwas zu montieren. 
Als erstes hab mich mal die 18 Blenden entfernt + Seitenteile und Deckel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach ab in den Keller, Makita an und ab gehts. Nieten weg damit der Laufwerksschacht frei liegt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Perfekt. Somit konnte ich von beiden Seiten sehr gut verschrauben. Ich hab mich dazu entschieden die linke Seite, also Mainboardseite für die AGBs zu verwenden.
Also gut. Erster AGB verschraubt und an die Blende angespasst. Soll ja nachher alles bündig sein.

Ohne Blende:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit Blende:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passte alles......also dann mal alle Koolance AGBs einbauen:
Das ganze sieht ziemlich geil aus wie ich finde 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach das ganze in das Gehäuse getragen. Ganz schön schwer die Cluster:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Radi wahr mal unter den Pumpen vorgesehen. Leider funktioniert das nicht da ein paar Milimeter fehlen um noch Lüfter aufzuschrauben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So weit von mir....morgen gehts weiter


----------



## Kuppy (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Also das sieht echt geil aus..
- endlich eingebaut, ist ja wirklich noch besser als so gedacht 


Achja, du hast doch sicherlich unten den Slot gelassen damit du da den Radi einsetzt, da dass aber nicht klappt kannste ja nochmal umbauen *hoho* und es oben für das Aquaero freilassen.
MfG


----------



## Koyote (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Wegen den paar Millimetern, kannte da den Radi noch n Bissl abfeilen ?


----------



## Acid (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Eeeeeendlich eingebaut! Sieht super Geil aus!!! So muss es noch auf der anderen seite aussehen 

Lässt Case noch Pulvern?


----------



## Lolm@n (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

scythe macht doch 15mm Lüfter 
Dann sollte es doch gehen?

MfG


----------



## L.B. (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Das sieht wirklich indrustriemäßig aus. Sehr oversized, aber das wirkt in dem doch recht großen Gehäuse sehr gut.  Die von Lolm@n angesprochenen Scythe Slipstrem wären doch eine gute Möglichkeit, den Radiator trotz des geringen Platzangebots unten einzubauen, oder? 
Nur, dass man zum Einbauen von Laufwerken, dass Gehäuse komplett entkernen muss, kommt mir doch etwas seltsam vor.


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Hölle geil ;D
Da wird man echt schwch ;D


----------



## SVR (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Der absolute Wahnsinn! 

Nur falls die Rollen unten aus Plastik seien sollten, würde ich sie vielleicht an deiner Stelle abschrauben oder gegen stabile ersetzen. 
Nicht das dein Case aufeinmal 4cm tiefer gelegt ist.


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

sau geil.Versuchs mal mit den 15mm Lüftern.Wenn nicht vielleicht ein ausschnitt machen und Radi tiefer legen.


----------



## Der Maniac (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Das wird mit den 15mm Luffis auch nioch funktionieren, weil die nicht genügend Luftdruck aufbauen können um die Luft effektiv zwischen den Lamellen durchzudrücken...

Da wäre die Variante mit dem Ausschnitt ne Überlegung wert


----------



## crankrider (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Also bei den ganzen Steckern, die Du für die Pumpen brauchst ( Molex ), solltest Du Dir mal überlegen,
eine ( n ) schicken Kabel-Tunnel/Kammer zu montieren, den ansonsten wird es bestimmt etwas unaufgeräumt wirken, aber wenn intressirt´s 

Im eingebautem Zustand sieht es noch wesentlich krasser aus, als wie in der Vorführung, TOP 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Zaucher (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Kuppy schrieb:


> Also das sieht echt geil aus..
> - endlich eingebaut, ist ja wirklich noch besser als so gedacht
> 
> 
> ...



Danke ....jop sollte unten der Radi eig. rein. Das Aquareo hatte ich an einer anderen Stelle geplant.



Koyote schrieb:


> Wegen den paar Millimetern, kannte da den Radi noch n Bissl abfeilen ?



An dem Radi wollte ich eig. ungern feilen. Dann lieber tieferlegen 



Acid schrieb:


> Eeeeeendlich eingebaut! Sieht super Geil aus!!! So muss es noch auf der anderen seite aussehen



Mal schauen vll. 



Acid schrieb:


> Lässt Case noch Pulvern?



Jop wenn mal alles fest steht wo die ganzen Teile hinkommen wird es zum pulvern gehen. Da hab ich an die Pulverfirma gedacht, die dir dein Gehäuse gepulvert haben. Sieht verdammt gut aus 



Lolm@n schrieb:


> scythe macht doch 15mm Lüfter
> Dann sollte es doch gehen?





L.B. schrieb:


> Die von Lolm@n angesprochenen Scythe Slipstrem wären doch eine gute Möglichkeit, den Radiator trotz des geringen Platzangebots unten einzubauen, oder?


Das wusste ich gar nicht. Mit denen sollte es gehen. Leider gibts die nur in schwarz.



L.B. schrieb:


> Nur, dass man zum Einbauen von Laufwerken, dass Gehäuse komplett entkernen muss, kommt mir doch etwas seltsam vor.



Ja das geht wirklich nur wenn man kleine Hände hat inkl. einem Winkelschraubendreher. Trotz dem wird man ewig brauch um ein Laufwerk zu montieren.



Der kleine Jayson schrieb:


> Hölle geil ;D
> Da wird man echt schwch ;D



Danke 



SVR schrieb:


> Nur falls die Rollen unten aus Plastik seien sollten, würde ich sie vielleicht an deiner Stelle abschrauben oder gegen stabile ersetzen.



...wurden heute entfernt 



Dr.med.den.Rasen schrieb:


> vielleicht ein ausschnitt machen und Radi tiefer legen.





Der Maniac schrieb:


> Da wäre die Variante mit dem Ausschnitt ne Überlegung wert



Jop das kam mir auch schon in den Sinn. Wenn es nicht anderst möglich ist, muss ich dass wohl so machen. Hab einfach kein Platz mehr 



crankrider schrieb:


> Also bei den ganzen Steckern, die Du für die Pumpen brauchst ( Molex ), solltest Du Dir mal überlegen,
> eine ( n ) schicken Kabel-Tunnel/Kammer zu montieren, den ansonsten wird es bestimmt etwas unaufgeräumt wirken, aber wenn intressirt´s



Danke.....ja da muss ich mal schauen wenn ich beide Netzteile eingebaut habe wie ich das mit den Kabeln mache. Vll. kommt ja eine Netzteilblende hin, mal schauen.

Heute habe ich nicht so viel gemacht. Ich hoffe morgen kommt mein Aquaero. Die Plastikrollen hab ich entfernt, mehr auch nicht 

Mit Räder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Räder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach hab ich noch den Pumpencluster gewogen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Test des Aussehen wenn der Radi in der linke Laufwerkschachtseite steht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt ist halt die Frage wo ich die 4x Dualtops hinverbaue?


----------



## Gnome (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Sag mal...du hast jetzt net 16 Laing D5'en in deinem System oder? 

Ich muss mal sagen:

*KRANKE ******** IST DAS FREAKY  - Hammer geil! 



///Edit: 17 
*


----------



## SVR (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Also mit dem Radi daneben find ich persönlich eher unschön. 
Sieht sehr nach einer Notlösung aus.


----------



## Zaucher (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Gnome schrieb:


> Edit: 17



Richtig 



SVR schrieb:


> Also mit dem Radi daneben find ich persönlich eher unschön.
> Sieht sehr nach einer Notlösung aus.



Der Radi muss in die Laufwerke eingebaut habe. Da ich nicht mehr viel Spielraum habe. Ich hab noch keine Ahnung wo ich die anderen 10 Pumpen einbauen soll 


Wie erwartet kam heute das Aquaero mit dem Temperatursensor von Bitspower.
Hier schon mal die Bilder. Nach dem Sport geht es dann auch gleich ans Durchfluss messen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Temp-messer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Aquaero:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würd sagen. Bis später


----------



## Gnome (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Wie wärs mit nem 2. Lian Li Case, was du einfach oben drauf stellst ?

Schicke Aquaero 5


----------



## Zaucher (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Gnome schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit nem 2. Lian Li Case, was du einfach oben drauf stellst ?


 
Danke....ja das wäre eine Möglichkeit.

Heute hab ich ein Szenario durchgespielt.

Eimer-Pumpe-Y-Verteiler:

1. Reihe: Koolance-BP-BP-Koolance
2. Reihe: Koolance-BP-BP-Koolance

Y-Verteiler-DFM-Tempsensor-Eimer

Hier mal in Bildern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Durchfluss. Ich werde mich an dem Ergebniss nicht festhalten. Ich hab keine Ahnung wie genau das Teil misst. Morgen werd ich noch andere Konstelationen durchspielen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab 2 Videos hochgeladen...einmal vom Aufbau und einmal Durchfluss..

Achja die Wassertemps stiegen nicht über 20 Grad. War allerdings auch im Keller.

Hier der Youtube Channel:

Klick mich[/URL]


----------



## HydroDevil (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Echt crank, aber geil.


----------



## Kuppy (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Du hast die jetzt nochmal alle ausgebaut 

Die Link oben zu deimen Channel haut nicht hin, ob dass jetzt zu frech ist wenn ich den fixe und hier hin schreib, naja..
- klick mich


LG


----------



## redBull87 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

857,5l/h, krank ^^ das sind ja gute 0,24l pro Sekunde die da druchgesaugt werden


----------



## Lolm@n (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich würde mit mehr Y Verteilern arbeiten 

dann sollte noch einwenig mehr drin liegen 

MfG


----------



## Gnome (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich würd ja gerne maln Video sehen, wo du die Blumen im Garten gießt . Das is immernoch das was ich sehn will! . Einfach mitm Schlauch im Garten gießen


----------



## SVR (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Damit würde er sämtliche Blumen köpfen.


----------



## Chillex (15. Mai 2011)

Mit deinen pumpen machst du der freiwilligen Feuerwehr Konkurrenz


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Einfach KRASS!!!


----------



## Soldat0815 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Teste doch jetzt mal durch ab wieviel Pumpen der Druchfluss nicht mehr steigt oder wie stark die veränderung pro Pumpenduo mehr ist


----------



## Zaucher (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



HydroDevil schrieb:


> Echt crank, aber geil.



Danke 



Kuppy schrieb:


> Die Link oben zu deimen Channel haut nicht hin, ob dass jetzt zu frech ist wenn ich den fixe und hier hin schreib, naja..



Danke dafür...der Laptop meiner Schwester ging mir gestern auf die Eier 



redBull87 schrieb:


> 857,5l/h, krank ^^ das sind ja gute 0,24l pro Sekunde die da druchgesaugt werden



Freu dich auf mehr 



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Ich würde mit mehr Y Verteilern arbeiten



Werd ich auch nicht mehr 



Gnome schrieb:


> Ich würd ja gerne maln Video sehen, wo du die Blumen im Garten gießt . Das is immernoch das was ich sehn will! . Einfach mitm Schlauch im Garten gießen



Hehe...mal schauen wenn ich mal lust hab kann ich das mal aufnehmen 



SVR schrieb:


> Damit würde er sämtliche Blumen köpfen.







Chillex schrieb:


> Mit deinen pumpen machst du der freiwilligen Feuerwehr Konkurrenz



Jop..zur Not komm ich mit meinem PC zum löschen 



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Einfach KRASS!!!



 Danke 



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Teste doch jetzt mal durch ab wieviel Pumpen der Druchfluss nicht mehr steigt oder wie stark die veränderung pro Pumpenduo mehr ist



Siehe Anhang....hab ich extra noch getestet heute 


Sooo....was macht bei so einem Wetter. 7° Außentemperatur und Schnee rund herum....Richtig, man geht in den Keller um ein bisschen mit dem Wasser zu spielen.
Da ich gestern nur eine Konstelation testen konnte, hab ich mich heute wieder ran gemacht.

Der Aufbau sah wie folgt aus:

Ein einfaches aneinanderreihen der Pumpen:

Eimer-Koolance-BP-BP-Koolance-Koolance-BP-BP-Koolance-DFM-Tempsensor-Eimer

Also demnach alles aufgebaut




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Befüllt und ab ging die Luzi.....Kalibrierwert auf 169 eingestellt und den Durchfluss gecheckt. Diesmal kam ich über 900 Liter um genau zu sein 912 Liter...sprich nochmal 60 Liter mehr als im 1. Versuch.
Danach wollte ich unbedingt meinen 400mm AGB mit einbinden, was ich auch danach gemacht habe. Die Videos sind der Hammer.
Die Wassertemperatur blieb bei 22°. Leistungsaufnahme der Pumpen war bei 450W bei 16 Pumpen. 2 Pumpen fehlten bei dem Aufbau.

2. Versuch sah leicht anderst aus. Ich entfernte die beiden Koolance Tops.

Eimer-Koolance-BP-BP-BP-BP-Koolance-DFM-Temp-Eimer

Es waren also nur noch 12 Pumpen eingebunden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Demnach befüllt und gewartet bis die Luft drausen war. Dabei rutschte mir einmal der Schlauch aus dem Kübel. Meine komplette Hose war danach nass.
Das ausgelesene Ergebniss verblüfte mich ein wenig. Es kam der exakt gleiche Wert raus wie aus dem 1. Aufbau....912 Liter. Obwohl 4 Pumpen weniger im Kreislauf waren.
Bremsen also die Koolance Teile den Durchfluss bzw. tragen die nix zum Durchfluss bei?
Angetrieben durch den Drang nach mehr Durchflussdaten baute ich 2 Bitspower Dualtops aus dem Kreislauf aus. Dadurch enstand....

der 3. Aufbau:

Dieser sah folglich so aus:

Eimer-Koolance-BP-BP-Koolance-DFM-Tempss.-Eimer

Hab von dem Aufbau leider kein Foto gemacht. Das Ergebniss hab ich aber noch. Es waren in etwa 820 Liter. Sprich um die 100 Liter weniger als beim 1.-und 2. Versuch. 25 Liter verlust pro Pumpe.
Die Dualtops von Bitspower arbeiten Effizienter als die Koolance. Was man allein schon vom Aufbau der Tops erkennen kann.

der 4. Aufbau:

Waren dann jediglich nur noch 4 Pumpen:

Eimer-Koolance-Koolance-DFM-Tempss.-Eimer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ergbniss war mal wieder nicht zu erwarten. Es waren um die 623 Liter. Um also ca. 300 Liter mehr zu erreichen sind in solch einem Aufbau 12 Pumpen nötig.


Was mich am meisten verwundert hat, war der Aufbau von 1 auf 2. Dieser Identische Durchfluss ist für mich nicht erklärbar. Ist das maximale mit 912 Liter schon erreicht?

Mein Vater, der mittlerweile auch schon vom Pumpenfieber infiziert wurde gab mir einen Tip, wie man vll. doch mehr rausholen könnte.
Dabei dachte er an eine Art Säule....gibt es ja schon für solche Plastikfische wie diese hier.
In den Boden würde er 9 Bohrungen mit G 1/4 Gewinde anfertigen. Somit kann man alle Dualtops einzeln "ansteuern".
Ob das natürlich Sinn macht bzw. ob mehr Durchfluss erreicht werden kann weiß ich nicht. Vll. hat da jemand eine Idee.

Zu guter Letzt hab ich natürlich sehr viele Videos gemacht. AGB Video, Kanister befüllen und vieles mehr. Die werden gleich alle hochladen.

Hier nochmal der Link: Ich hab diese folglich den einzelnen Aufbauten kategorisiert:

Mein Kanal

-Extreme Highflow System D5-Aufbau 1
-Extreme Highflow System D5-Aufbau 2
-Extreme Highflow System D5-Aufbau 4

Ich glaub für die 1000 Liter brauch ich Verstärkung.


Achja falls sich jemand fragt warum das Handtuch in der Mitte so nass ist. Da kam mir mal kurz der Schlauch aus.


----------



## Hatschi (15. Mai 2011)

Hi

Vielleicht liest der Aquaero bloß bis 912 l aus.
Das mit der Säule verstehe ich grad nicht genau sry, hab heut wieder so ein Tag wo ich nix versteh....
Aber 912 l ist schon amtlich Respekt


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Vllt ist es jetzt so weit und der Querschnitt ledt nicht mehr durch. Du hast 19/13 anschlüsse oder?Das mit der Säule könnte klappen.Ich glaub die 1000 werden ne harte nuss.


----------



## Gnome (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Nettes Spielzeug, Zaucher, was ? Echt lustig die Videos . Schaffstes noch auf 20 Pumpen?


----------



## Kuppy (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ja also die Idee mit der Wassersäule ist wirklich genial und wenn dein Dad die Anschlüsse selber machen kann ist es ja auch kein zu großer Versuch, der aber ein wirklich tolles Ergebnis liefern kann 

Die finale Umsetzung müsste man dann sehen, da könnte Martama bestimmt auch richtig krasse Sachen zusammenzaubern..
MfG

Ahja, willste vlt. mal die manuelle Gegenprobe machen, damit du siehst ob die Aquaero auch über 912l anzeigen kann ?


----------



## Uter (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Der Durchfluss wird vor allem von der Komponente mit dem höchsten Widerstand bestimmt. In deinem Fall ist das der Durchflussmesser. Durchflussmesser haben eine Düse, um bei niedrigem Durchfluss genau messen zu können. Das ist die engste Stelle im Kreislauf. Die Schläuche werden noch nicht extrem limitieren. 

Die Koolance sind schon in soweit benachteiligt, dass das Wasser immer durch einen "Looping" muss. Sind die AGBs immer ganz voll? Wenn die Koolance immer wieder etwas Luft ansaugen würden, dann würde der Durchfluss auch deutlich sinken.

Wann kommt der erste Test mit Komponenten? Was für einen CPU-Kühler wirst du jetzt nutzen? Den von Liquid Extasy? Für deinen Zweck wär vielleicht ein Inno nicht schlecht (hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich mal zu denen rate ).

Der Vorschlag von deinem Vater geht Richtung parallel verschlauchen, oder?


----------



## Walt (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Krasse Videos wenn ich ja nur genügend Geld hätte
Besonders gefällt mir die Musik im Hintergrund... (T4e?)


----------



## Zaucher (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Hatschi schrieb:


> Hi
> Vielleicht liest der Aquaero bloß bis 912 l aus.
> Das mit der Säule verstehe ich grad nicht genau sry, hab heut wieder so ein Tag wo ich nix versteh....
> Aber 912 l ist schon amtlich Respekt



Danke. Das Aquaero spuckt schon mehr aus. Kann man erkennen wenn man mit der Impulszahl des DFMs niedriger geht.
Mit der Säule werd ich im Anhang noch genauer erläutern.



Dr.med.den.Rasen schrieb:


> Du hast 19/13 anschlüsse oder?Das mit der Säule könnte klappen.Ich glaub die 1000 werden ne harte nuss.



Jop momentan sind 19/13er drauf. Geb dir recht. Die 1000 Liter werden ne harte Nuss...aber soll ja nicht zu einfach werden 



Gnome schrieb:


> Schaffstes noch auf 20 Pumpen?



Danke...aber natürlich 



Kuppy schrieb:


> Ja also die Idee mit der Wassersäule ist wirklich genial und wenn dein Dad die Anschlüsse selber machen kann ist es ja auch kein zu großer Versuch, der aber ein wirklich tolles Ergebnis liefern kann
> Die finale Umsetzung müsste man dann sehen, da könnte Martama bestimmt auch richtig krasse Sachen zusammenzaubern..



Genau das gleiche hab ich mir auch gedacht. Erst einmal testen wie sich der Durchfluss verhählt. Wenn es ein krasser Unterschied ist, kann man immer noch über eine finale Lösung nachdenken.




Kuppy schrieb:


> Ahja, willste vlt. mal die manuelle Gegenprobe machen, damit du siehst ob die Aquaero auch über 912l anzeigen kann ?



Jop das werd ich mal via auslitern machen müssen.



Uter schrieb:


> Sind die AGBs immer ganz voll? Wenn die Koolance immer wieder etwas Luft ansaugen würden, dann würde der Durchfluss auch deutlich sinken.



Danke für die Erklährung mit dem DFM. Die Koolance AGBs sind immer nur bis zur hälfte in etwa mit Wasser voll. Wesshalb hier wahrscheinlich immer Luft angezogen wird.



Uter schrieb:


> Wann kommt der erste Test mit Komponenten? Was für einen CPU-Kühler wirst du jetzt nutzen? Den von Liquid Extasy? Für deinen Zweck wär vielleicht ein Inno nicht schlecht (hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich mal zu denen rate ).



OMG Inno ...hehe...ne ich denke es wird der von Liquid erstmal werden. Testen mit Komponenten kann ich erst wieder, wenn ich mehr Schlauch habe. 5 Meter sind zu wenig.



Uter schrieb:


> Der Vorschlag von deinem Vater geht Richtung parallel verschlauchen, oder?



Ich werd es im Anhang noch etwas genauer erklähren.



Walt schrieb:


> Krasse Videos wenn ich ja nur genügend Geld hätte
> Besonders gefällt mir die Musik im Hintergrund... (T4e?)



Technobase...WeaReoNe 


Dann werd ich mal nochmal den Vorschlag meines Vaters genauer erklähren. AGB sollte diesmal kein Eimer sein, sondern eine Art Säule oder 4-Eck mit großem Volumen von etwa 20 Liter oder mehr.
In etwa wie das schicke Teil:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In diesen werden im Boden 9x G1/4 Bohrungen angefertigt, damit ich später 9 Schläuche anschließen kann. Pro Reihe kommen dann jeweils 2 Pumpen zum Einsatz.
Das ist denk ich mal alles kein Problem. Nur der Verteiler zum Schluss, wo alle Pumpen wieder zusammenschließen sollte, hab ich keine Ahnung was da am besten wäre.
Auch die Frage ob sich mit solch einer Konstelation ein höherer Durchfluss erziehlen lässt ist fraglich.

Der Aufbau kann man im Anhang ansehen. Die Auflösung ist zu groß um es in den Test mit einzubinden.
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Rolf2k22 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Moin,

erstmal... ich lese schon seit ein paar monaten mit, kann nur sagen sehr schickes tagebuch  

ich hab mal ganz dreist deine derbe.jpg geklaut und ein wenig modifiziert  ich weiss nicht ob das funktioniert hab selber nur 2 pumpen ... aber ihr könnt es ja mal anschauen ob das so funktionieren würde ... ich würde es so in der art machen aber wie gesagt hab nur 2 pumpen.

greetz Rolf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Walt joa... hauptsache ich hab unten schlauch geschrieben und oben schleuche, aber egal ^^ bitte um entschuldigung


----------



## Walt (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Sorry für OT, aber Schläuche wird ä geschrieben... Das tut ja richtig in den Augen weh


----------



## HAWX (16. Mai 2011)

@Zaucher kommt bei endgueltigen Versuch ein Livestream? 
Man bin ich gespannt ob das alles klappt
Nicht das irgendwas platzt etc


----------



## Kuppy (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Okay, also mir fallen ein paar Möglichkeiten ein:

Immer mit den Y-Adaptern arbeitern - hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit den anderen "gestauchten" Y-Adaptern arbeiten - hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen speziellen Anschluss machen bzw. machen lassen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




- so hoffe man sieht auch die Bilder^^


Öahm ja man könnte solche Koolance Adapter nehmen und ähnlich wie bei 2. machen, aber da prallt die Wassermasse ja direkt drauf was bestimmt ordentlich bremmst.

Man könnte natürlich auch die Pumpen verteilen, also zB AGB -> Pumpe -> GPU -> Pumpe -> AGB -> Pumpe -> CPU -> Pumpe -> AGB -> Pumpe ..
- allerdings weiß ich da jetzt nicht ob das ein Denkfehler ist oder ob da nun der Durchfluss gering wäre, aber kA.


Generell sind die Überlegungen nur so aus der Luft gegriffen, also nicht zerfetzen, oki 
MfG


----------



## prost (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



> Technobase...WeaReoNe


Natürlich 

Die Videos gefallen mir echt gut, auch das Ergebnis ist ja schon beachtlich 
Die 1000l kriegst du hin! Der Vorschlag von deinem Vater hört sich gut an, aber den Verteiler bei dem alle zusammenlaufen stelle ich mir schwierig vor...


----------



## Uter (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Wie ich vermutet habe, das ist parallel. Eine parallele Verschlauchung erhöht den maximalen Durchfluss, aber nicht den Druck. Der Druck ist jedoch dein Problem (eine einzige Pumpe kann ja schon 1500l/h erreichen). 
Die 20l sind unnötig. Genug Wasser um das ganze System zu befüllen und Strudel zu verhindern reicht (vermutlich weniger als 5l).
Was noch auffällt ist, das 2 Pumpen "unnötig" sind. Wie wär es mit 2 Kreisläufen und einem gemeinsamen AGB? Also 2 Pumpen für den Radi und den Rest für den CPU-Kühler. Da du keinen höheren Durchfluss mit den Koolance hast kannst du sie ja dafür nutzen.

Versuch mal die Koolance ganz zu füllen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Hau die Koolanceteile raus und nehm nur die Bitspower dann solltest die 1000l schon erreichen.


----------



## Lolm@n (16. Mai 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Hau die Koolanceteile raus und nehm nur die Bitspower dann solltest die 1000l schon erreichen.



wie kommst du da drauf, immer diese aussagen ohne oder mit halb-Wissen 

Alleine der Koolance Only Test zeigte das die nahezu identisch sein sollten ^^

MfG


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Immer diese kopflosen Behauptungen weil man zu Faul ist alles zu lesen oder die hälfte nach einem Satz wieder vergessen hatt



Zaucher schrieb:


> Der Aufbau sah wie folgt aus:
> 
> Ein einfaches aneinanderreihen der Pumpen:
> 
> ...



Ergo die Folgerung von einem der alles liest und nix vergisst.
Alle Koolance raus und nur noch Bitspower dann sollte er auch ohne zusätzliche Pumpen den gewünschten Durchfluss erreichen oder es hängt an was anderem.


----------



## Uter (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Nur weil der Durchfluss mit weniger Koolance nicht sinkt heißt das nicht, dass er steigt, wenn man alle Koolance entfernt...
(Wäre möglich, aber sicher ist es def. noch nicht.)


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Klar heist es das nicht unbedingt nur liegt die Vermutung nahe.
Er könnte ja auch mal beim 2ten versuch statt 2Koolance weg zu nehmen 2 BP weg nehmen wenn dann der Durchfluss immernoch gleich ist leigt es nicht an den Teilen wenn der druchfluss sinkt bremsen die Koolance.
Das wissen aber nur die götter.
Sagte auch das er es dann schaffen *sollte *aber nicht das er es damit sicher schafft.


----------



## Lolm@n (16. Mai 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Immer diese kopflosen Behauptungen weil man zu Faul ist alles zu lesen oder die hälfte nach einem Satz wieder vergessen hatt
> 
> Ergo die Folgerung von einem der alles liest und nix vergisst.
> Alle Koolance raus und nur noch Bitspower dann sollte er auch ohne zusätzliche Pumpen den gewünschten Durchfluss erreichen oder es hängt an was anderem.



Wer mit lesen Argumentiert sollte bitte zu Ende Lesen 



			
				Zaucher schrieb:
			
		

> der 4. Aufbau:
> 
> Waren dann jediglich nur noch 4 Pumpen:
> 
> ...


 
Das waren nur 4 Pumpen Ergo die Folgerung die Kolance sind auch nicht schlecht intressant wäre wie es mit 4 Pumpen im BP Top Aussehen würde vor man den Test nicht hat kann man nicht objeltiv urteilen wie du meinst es zu können 

MfG


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Das waren nur 4 Pumpen Ergo die Folgerung die  Kolance sind auch nicht schlecht intressant wäre wie es mit 4 Pumpen im  BP Top Aussehen würde vor man den Test nicht hat kann man nicht objeltiv  urteilen wie du meinst es zu können
> MfG


  Schlecht sind sie sicher nicht denn 920l/h sind ein haufen und mehr als  99,99999999% der Wakü jemals erreichen werden, aber eventuell in diesem  Fall das quentchien zu schlecht um mehr zu erreichen.
Nochmal meine Aussage war eine Vermutung und keine 100%ige Aussage wäre auch nicht möglich da ja keiner damit Erfahrung hatt.
Wenns daran nicht liegt wäre es interessant wieviel der Flowmeter von Aquacomputer maximal Messen kann, da sollte man mal direkt nachfragen.
Wenns daran nicht hängt wirds schwer denn was kann dann noch bremsen der Schlauch und die Anschlüsse.


----------



## heisenberger (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Uter schrieb:


> Der Durchfluss wird vor allem von der Komponente mit dem höchsten Widerstand bestimmt. In deinem Fall ist das der Durchflussmesser. Durchflussmesser haben eine Düse, um bei niedrigem Durchfluss genau messen zu können.


 stimmt nicht, der von aquacomputer hat serienmäßig keine düse(so weit ich weiß).


----------



## Uter (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Doch, hat er.


----------



## Zaucher (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Rolf2k22 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ganz dreist deine derbe.jpg geklaut und ein wenig modifiziert  ich weiss nicht ob das funktioniert



Ja so wird es realisierbar sein mit den Y-Verbindern. Danke 



HAWX schrieb:


> @Zaucher kommt bei endgueltigen Versuch ein Livestream?



Hehe...Livestream....mal schauen. Hab sowas noch nie gemacht und kenn mich da absolut nicht aus.



Kuppy schrieb:


> Okay, also mir fallen ein paar Möglichkeiten ein:



Zu Bild 1: kann ich mal testen, werd eh Y-Verteiler kaufen müssen.

Zu Bild 2: Die geposteten Y-Verbinder funktionieren nicht mit 19/13er Anschlüsse. 

Zu Bild 3: Den Speziellen Verbinder zu finden wird schwierig 

Die Pumpen in dem Kreislauf zu verteilen wird die beste Möglichkeit sein. Doch auch mein Case hat nur noch geringen Platz.



prost schrieb:


> Die Videos gefallen mir echt gut, auch das Ergebnis ist ja schon beachtlich
> Die 1000l kriegst du hin! Der Vorschlag von deinem Vater hört sich gut an, aber den Verteiler bei dem alle zusammenlaufen stelle ich mir schwierig vor...



noch ein TB`ler 



Uter schrieb:


> Wie ich vermutet habe, das ist parallel. Eine parallele Verschlauchung erhöht den maximalen Durchfluss, aber nicht den Druck. Der Druck ist jedoch dein Problem (eine einzige Pumpe kann ja schon 1500l/h erreichen).
> Die 20l sind unnötig. Genug Wasser um das ganze System zu befüllen und Strudel zu verhindern reicht (vermutlich weniger als 5l).
> Was noch auffällt ist, das 2 Pumpen "unnötig" sind. Wie wär es mit 2 Kreisläufen und einem gemeinsamen AGB? Also 2 Pumpen für den Radi und den Rest für den CPU-Kühler. Da du keinen höheren Durchfluss mit den Koolance hast kannst du sie ja dafür nutzen.



2 Kreisläufe wären durchaus möglich. Würde aber gerne erst mal alle in einem Kreislauf unterbringen. Dass ich nicht 20 Liter für den AGB brauche ist mir klar . Es geht darum dass ich eben mit allen Schläuchen von einem AGB weg gehe und auf der anderen Seite einen Eimer füllen will.
Eine einzige Pumpe erreicht bei einem Test mit nur einem AGB 450 Liter.



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Schlecht sind sie sicher nicht denn 920l/h sind ein haufen und mehr als  99,99999999% der Wakü jemals erreichen werden, aber eventuell in diesem  Fall das quentchien zu schlecht um mehr zu erreichen.


 
Für dich und Lolman kann ich gerne morgen den gleichen Test mit nur 2 Bitspower Tops machen. Dann kann man die Durchflusswerte vergleichen.

Ich will Fakten und nicht Theorie. Desshalb werd ich wohl noch mehr Test durchführen. Vll. nicht so ausführlich mit Bildern und Videos wie letzten.
Für weitere Tests werd ich mehr Schlauch und Y-Verbinder benötigen. Dieser wird in den nächsten Tagen bestellt, damit ich bald wieder mit Tests durchstarten kann.


----------



## Schelmiii (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Vllt kannst du ja diesen einen Röhren AGB nehmen, der soviele Anschlussmöglichkeiten hat. Ich glaub der ist von EK. 4 Anschüsse unten jeweils von den Pumpendoppelpacks belegen und den Anschluss im Deckel als Auslass. Beide Auslässe mit nem y-Verbinder koppeln und schon hast du wieder nur noch einen Schlauch. Ich weis nur nicht, ob der AGB den Druck aushält, der macht bei vielen hier im Forum ja schon bei Normalodruck schlapp (Risse und so, falls das der AGB ist, den ich meine)

Edit hat ihn gefunden: Drück mich.


----------



## Kuppy (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Zu Bild 3: Den Speziellen Verbinder zu finden wird schwierig


Desshalb schrieb ich ja auch machen/machen lassen - sprich ein großes Stück Plexi oder Kupfer etc nehmen und die Anschlüsse so reinborhen - selber wird das wohl schwer werden, gibt's im world wide web ja aber genügend Leute die sowas machen können und auch anbieten 

Das den so nicht zu kaufen gibt war mir schon bewusst  ..für wen auch^^
MfG


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Für dich und Lolman kann ich gerne morgen den gleichen Test mit nur 2 Bitspower Tops machen. Dann kann man die Durchflusswerte vergleichen.
> 
> Ich will Fakten und nicht Theorie. Desshalb werd ich wohl noch mehr Test durchführen. Vll. nicht so ausführlich mit Bildern und Videos wie letzten.
> Für weitere Tests werd ich mehr Schlauch und Y-Verbinder benötigen. Dieser wird in den nächsten Tagen bestellt, damit ich bald wieder mit Tests durchstarten kann.


 
Wenn dann musst du an die Grenzen gehen im unteren bereich wirst du da nicht viel merken.
zB. Statt wie nach dem ersten Testaufbau 2x BP entfernen und nicht 2x Koolance.
Dann mal den unterschied zwischen allen BP gegen alle Koolance, sollte 4 gegen 4 sein also jeweils 8 Pumpen.
Eventuell auch mal Testen ob der Flowmeter bremst. Da wirst wohl mit der Stopuhr arbeiten müssen.

Saugeil, wäre gerne beim Testen und Ausprobieren dabei


----------



## Manicmanuel (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Könnte man nicht einen SLI Verbinder zweckentfremden um die Leitungen zusammenlaufen zu lassen......

Der ist für bis zu 7 Grakas.... müsste also 14/2 Anschlüsse haben .....oder?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer twinConnect Direktverbindungssatz fr aquagraFX GTX 480/GTX 470, max. 7 Grafikkarten Aquacomputer twinConnect fr aquagraFX GTX 590/580/570/480/570 und HD 6990/6970/6870/6850/6790 max. 7 Graf


War nur son spontaner gedanke


----------



## ediracer (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

@Manicmanuel  

Leider ist dein Spontangedanke falsch. Der Verbinder hat nur 4 G1/4 Anschlüsse, und zwar auf den kurzen Seiten jeweils 2. Die Grakas werden mit speziellen Löchern ( keine Ahnung wie die aussehen) angeschlossen.
Deshalb wäre die einzigste Möglichkeit, so einen Verbinder zu bekommen entweder selber machen oder machen lassen, wie schon gesagt wurde.


----------



## Manicmanuel (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

wär ja auch zu einfach gewesen....


----------



## Zaucher (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Schelmiii schrieb:


> Vllt kannst du ja diesen einen Röhren AGB nehmen, der soviele Anschlussmöglichkeiten hat. Ich glaub der ist von EK. 4 Anschüsse unten jeweils von den Pumpendoppelpacks belegen und den Anschluss im Deckel als Auslass. Beide Auslässe mit nem y-Verbinder koppeln und schon hast du wieder nur noch einen Schlauch. Ich weis nur nicht, ob der AGB den Druck aushält, der macht bei vielen hier im Forum ja schon bei Normalodruck schlapp (Risse und so, falls das der AGB ist, den ich meine)
> 
> Edit hat ihn gefunden: Drück mich.



Danke für den Link. Ich besitzt bereits einen solchen AGB, wesshalb ich die Idee von dir gar nicht so schlecht finde. Danke 



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Saugeil, wäre gerne beim Testen und Ausprobieren dabei



Könnte unterstützung gebrauchen 

Heut hab ich nochmal getestet.
2x Bitspower Dual Tops...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach die Variante mit 2 Schläuchen im Eimer und einem Y-Stück vor dem DFM.
Hab davon kein Foto gemacht. Durchfluss lag bei 620 Liter mit den beiden BP Dualtops. Durch Auslitern hab ich das Ergebniss kontroliert. Hat gepasst.

Danach noch nur einen Dualdeckel von BP getestet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weniger hätte mir besser gefallen.
Die beiden Dualtops schaffen knapp 200 Liter mehr als die Koolance....
Mal schauen was der Durchfluss spricht, wenn mal alle Komponenten mit drinne sind.


----------



## crankrider (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

schicker Aquaero, gefäält mir richtig gut  sorry für die dämmliche Frage, aber 
ist es der 4er oder schon der 5er , den so langsam spiele ich auch mit dem Gedanken mir den zu holen,
den mein neues Case wird genügend 5,25 er Schächte haben, also Platz und ne Steuerung kann man immer gebrauchen 

BTT:

Die oberen Werte sehen doch schonmal richtig gut aus, da bist Du doch auf dem richtigem Weg 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Lolm@n (19. Mai 2011)

crankrider schrieb:
			
		

> schicker Aquaero, gefäält mir richtig gut  sorry für die dämmliche Frage, aber
> ist es der 4er oder schon der 5er , den so langsam spiele ich auch mit dem Gedanken mir den zu holen,
> den mein neues Case wird genügend 5,25 er Schächte haben, also Platz und ne Steuerung kann man immer gebrauchen
> 
> ...



das 5er aber das pro und nicht das xt 

MfG


----------



## heisenberger (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Schelmiii schrieb:


> Vllt kannst du ja diesen einen Röhren AGB nehmen, der soviele Anschlussmöglichkeiten hat. Ich glaub der ist von EK. 4 Anschüsse unten jeweils von den Pumpendoppelpacks belegen und den Anschluss im Deckel als Auslass. Beide Auslässe mit nem y-Verbinder koppeln und schon hast du wieder nur noch einen Schlauch. Ich weis nur nicht, ob der AGB den Druck aushält, der macht bei vielen hier im Forum ja schon bei Normalodruck schlapp (Risse und so, falls das der AGB ist, den ich meine)
> 
> Edit hat ihn gefunden: Drück mich.



Wo hast Du das her? Ich hab den 400er zweckentfremdet und schick da 1,5bar drauf. Bis jetzt hält er "3mal auf Holz klopf".


----------



## Schelmiii (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich weiß nicht genau ob das der AGB ist, aber ein gewisser Röhren AGB bekam bei ein paar Usern (oder bei einem, aber dafür öfters) Risse.

Aber wenn du in mit 1,5bar betreibts, ist das für Zaucher ja die perfekte Vorraussetzung, ihn als Verbinder zu verwenden.


----------



## Own3r (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Hier gehts ja richtig ab 

Du bist aber jetzt schon bei einem sehr hohen Durchfluss. Ich hoffe das du noch die 1000L schaffst


----------



## Zaucher (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



heisenberger schrieb:


> Wo hast Du das her? Ich hab den 400er zweckentfremdet und schick da 1,5bar drauf



Das ist ja ordentlich. So hoch werd ich nie kommen 



crankrider schrieb:


> schonmal richtig gut aus, da bist Du doch auf dem richtigem Weg



Danke 



Own3r schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das du noch die 1000L schaffst



Danke...ja mal schauen ob es noch was wird.

Was haltet ihr von dem Aufbau siehe Bild.
Nach dem Graka Kühler kommen nochmal 2 Pumpen mit BP (Bitspower Top zum Einsatz)

Also:

AGB-BP-BP-360er Radi-Koolance-Koolance-CPU-BP-BP-120er Radi-Koolance-Koolance-Graka-BP-BP-Manometer-DFM-AGB

Was haltet ihr von dem Aufbau. Sollte ich die Pumpen anderst platzieren?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lolm@n (20. Mai 2011)

Schelmiii schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht genau ob das der AGB ist, aber ein gewisser Röhren AGB bekam bei ein paar Usern (oder bei einem, aber dafür öfters) Risse.
> 
> Aber wenn du in mit 1,5bar betreibts, ist das für Zaucher ja die perfekte Vorraussetzung, ihn als Verbinder zu verwenden.



Das tönt stark nach dem Phobya der hat auch viele möglichkeiten aber er geht schnell kaputt!

MfG


----------



## crankrider (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

ohhh man Zaucher, immer diese WaKü-Massakaaa Bilder ,
Du machst mich da verdammt neidisch, obwohl ich nicht weis,
wo ich diese Komps verbauen sollte, falls ich sie hätte und was
ich mit der ganzen POWER anfangen sollte, aber egal, Hauptsache EXTREME 

und Dein Aquaero ist verdammt schick, egal ob Pro oder XT, beide sind TOP 
und verrichten ihren Dienst 

Grüße

crank


----------



## rabitt81 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich bin jedesmal erstaunt bei der Sammlung an Pumpen Und bin gespannt wie a Flitzebogen wie de das ganze in dein Case unterbringen willst. Aber ich drück dir ma alle Daumen das es so klappt wie du es dir vorgestellt hast
Gruß Rabitt


----------



## Zaucher (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



crankrider schrieb:


> ohhh man Zaucher, immer diese WaKü-Massakaaa Bilder ,
> Du machst mich da verdammt neidisch, obwohl ich nicht weis,
> wo ich diese Komps verbauen sollte, falls ich sie hätte und was
> ich mit der ganzen POWER anfangen sollte, aber egal, Hauptsache EXTREME



Hehe...danke 



rabitt81 schrieb:


> Und bin gespannt wie a Flitzebogen wie de das ganze in dein Case unterbringen willst



Danke...ja ich glaube das wird noch komplizierter werden.

Für heute hab ich erst mal genug. Das Ergebniss brachte mich einerseits zum staunen, andererseits hätte ich auch mehr erwartet.
Dann nochmal von Anfang an. Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, wurde folgender Aufbau ausgewählt.


AGB-BP-BP-360er Radi-Koolance-Koolance-CPU-BP-BP-120er Radi-Koolance-Koolance-Graka-BP-BP-Manometer-DFM-AGB

Es waren also: 1x 360er Radi....Cuplex....120er Radi.....Aquacomputer GPU Kühler im Kreislauf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach befüllt und die Pumpen eingeschaltet. Ich konnte gar nicht so schnell schauen war der AGB wieder leer. BOAH GEIL dachte ich mir. Das befüllen machte mir nicht wirklich Probleme. Als der Kreislauf voll mit Wasser war, wagte ich einen Blick aufs Aquaero. 312 Liter zeigte es an. Mmmmhhh...Impulszahl gecheckt....hatte alles gepasst. Ich schon halb am verzweifeln und wollte gerade beide Netzteile ausschalten. Doch Plötzlich sprudelte es richtig im AGB bis die meiste Luft drausen war. Die Betonung liegt auf meiste. Da es nicht meine erste Wakü ist, wusste ich wann in etwa ein Kreilauf ohne Luft läuft. Doch bei meinem war es nicht so. Ich hörte immer wieder dass irgendwelche Pumpen Luft anziehen. Selbst nach 1 Stunde Dauerlauf änderte sich nichts. Ich konnte die Radis drehen wie ich wollte. Nix. Die Koolance AGBs waren Randvoll mit Wasser.
Ich muss also den Kreislauf so aufbauen, dass die Luft schneller entweichen kann. Nur wie mach ich das?
Auf jeden Fall kam dann dieses Ergebniss raus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Wassertemperatur stieg drastisch an. Die Radis wurden so warm, dass ich mein Kinn kaum auf die Radioberfläche legen konnte. Man spürte die Wärme an den Anschlüssen und Schläuchen. Man sah die Wärme an dem anlaufenden AGB.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das reichte erst mal für heute. Wie ich es gewohnt war öffnete ich einen Schraubi an irgendeiner Stelle, damit Wasser entweichen kann. Doch es war anderst als zuvor. Als ich den Schlauch abzog, kam mir eine richtige Wasserfontäne entgegen. Es war so ein heftiger Druck drauf, das es einen leichtes Pfeifen von sich gab. Krass.....sowas hatte ich noch nie gesehen. Da muss wirklich ordentlich Druck drauf gewesen sein. Dadurch kann ich auch das Rauschen des CPU Kühlers erklären.

Nun ja soviel von mir. Es bleibt die Frage ob der Durchfluss stark angestiegen wäre wenn die Luft vollkommen entwichen wäre? War dieser Aufbau der beste für den Durchfluss?


----------



## Acid (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich hatte bereits ja schon gesagt das die pumpen wohl wirklich erst richtig druck aufbauen sobald wiederstand vorhanden ist. 

Die Entlüftung wird wohl dein größtes Problem werden, ich denke es braucht einfach sehr viel Zeit. Aber das die Pumpen so krass viel Abwärme abgeben hätte ich ebenfalls nicht gedacht, könnte doch aber auch von der Reibung des Wassers verursacht werden oder nicht? War in Physik kein Held


----------



## Schelmiii (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Krass 
Hast du den Druck gemessen?
Ich denk mal komplett entlüftet wär der Durchfluss nocheinmal etwas höher. Du hättest die Pumpen ja mal auf die unterste Stufe regeln können und immer wieder an und ausschalten, dass das Wasser auch mal zur Ruhe kommt.
Und wen du sagst, dass nach dem öffnen des Kreislaufes sich ein großer Druck abgebaut hat, dann hätte vllt gelegentliches öffnen des Kreislaufes ebenfalls Luft rausgelassen.

Aber das mit der Abwärme ist schon heftig, aber im Prinzip auch logisch. 450W wollen auch irgendwo hin

Das ist wohl der Preis des großen Durchflusses. Ich hätte aber nie gedacht, dass man über 700 l/h erreichen kann. Mit etwas Optimierung schaffst du ja vllt die 1000. Und das mit allen Komponenten. Das wäre wider erwarten von vielen Lesern hier (inklusive mir^^)


----------



## StrahlemanDeluxe (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

oh man klingt ja mal krass ich würd ja mal schaun ob ich das mit nem Überdruckventil besser hinbekomme ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die komponenten allle auf druck ausgelegt sind


----------



## Own3r (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Sind die Radis nur durch die Abwärme der Pumpen so heiß geworden? 

Ein Überdruckventil wäre nicht schlecht - nur für die Sicherheit


----------



## sonnyboy (21. Mai 2011)

Own3r schrieb:
			
		

> Sind die Radis nur durch die Abwärme der Pumpen so heiß geworden?



Selbstverständlich - was auch völlig normal und logisch ist.


----------



## Zaucher (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Acid schrieb:


> könnte doch aber auch von der Reibung des Wassers verursacht werden oder nicht? War in Physik kein Held



Ja das entlüften wird echt noch knifflig werden. Reibung spielt da mit Sicherheit auch eine Rolle, aber das meiste wird von den Pumpen kommen.



Schelmiii schrieb:


> Hast du den Druck gemessen?



Jop waren zwischen 300-400 mBar. Und dass ohne das ich den Schlauch zusammen gedrückt habe, was wohl zu einem richtigeren Ergebniss geführt hätte.



Schelmiii schrieb:


> Du hättest die Pumpen ja mal auf die unterste Stufe regeln können und immer wieder an und ausschalten, dass das Wasser auch mal zur Ruhe kommt.
> Und wen du sagst, dass nach dem öffnen des Kreislaufes sich ein großer Druck abgebaut hat, dann hätte vllt gelegentliches öffnen des Kreislaufes ebenfalls Luft rausgelassen.



Stimmt die Idee mit runterregeln kam mir gar nicht. Was meinst du mit öffnen? Direkt an den Pumpen die Verschlussstopfen leicht öffnen bei ausgeschalteten Pumpen?




Schelmiii schrieb:


> Das ist wohl der Preis des großen Durchflusses. Ich hätte aber nie gedacht, dass man über 700 l/h erreichen kann. Mit etwas Optimierung schaffst du ja vllt die 1000. Und das mit allen Komponenten. Das wäre wider erwarten von vielen Lesern hier (inklusive mir^^)



Jop....wobei mir Kühlleistung nicht wichtig ist. Mal schauen was der Durchfluss sagt, wenn der Kreislauf wirklich entlüftet ist. Ich bin gespannt.



StrahlemanDeluxe schrieb:


> oh man klingt ja mal krass ich würd ja mal schaun ob ich das mit nem Überdruckventil besser hinbekomme ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die komponenten allle auf druck ausgelegt sind



Danke für den Link. Hab sowas noch nie gesehen . Wird bei der nächsten Bestellung bestellt. Danke 



Own3r schrieb:


> Sind die Radis nur durch die Abwärme der Pumpen so heiß geworden?



Jop genau...war wirklich heftig.


Werd, wenn es die Zeit zulässt, morgen nochmal probieren ob ich den Kreislauf nicht zum entlüften bekomme. Krasse Beobachtung war auch immer das Sinken und dann wieder Ansteigen des Durchflusses am Aquaero und die komischen Geräusche, die der GPU Kühler machte.


----------



## HAWX (21. Mai 2011)

Ich wuerde das ganze Specktakel echt gerne mal sehen! Kannst du nicht einen Kumpel als Kameramann organisieren?


----------



## Zaucher (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



HAWX schrieb:


> Ich wuerde das ganze Specktakel echt gerne mal sehen! Kannst du nicht einen Kumpel als Kameramann organisieren?



Ich frage ja schon immer bei jedem nach. Nur seit dem letzten Vorfall kommt immer die gleiche Antwort. Sie wollen nicht Opfer eines Wakü-Unfalles werden


----------



## HAWX (21. Mai 2011)

Zaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage ja schon immer bei jedem nach. Nur seit dem letzten Vorfall kommt immer die gleiche Antwort. Sie wollen nicht Opfer eines Wakü-Unfalles werden



Schade... Ich kann mir das kaum vorstellen, wie sich die ganzen Pumpen verhalten und sich der Agb blitzartig leert das muss doch ein irrer Anblick sein!
Dieses Projekt ist schon gar kein TB mehr es ist schon fast Wissenschaft im Wakue-Bereich, zumindest fuer mich


----------



## rabitt81 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ham deine Kumpels etwas angst vielleicht mal ein wennig geduscht zu werden?


----------



## HAWX (21. Mai 2011)

rabitt81 schrieb:
			
		

> Ham deine Kumpels etwas angst vielleicht mal ein wennig geduscht zu werden?



Wohl eher vor den Loechern im Koerper, die der dich durchdringende Wasserstrahl schneidet


----------



## rabitt81 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

da müßte er noch etwas sand mit in den kreislauf geben um aus seiner Wakü nen Flowjet zu machen


----------



## Zaucher (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Hehe...Die halten mich eh schon für verrückt. 
In der Tat ist jder Test was besonderes. Es lässt sich schwer beschreiben was da alles passiert. Ein Augenblick und der AGB ist leer. Selbst die Geräusche sind faszinierend. Der CPU Kühler gibt die ganze Zeit ein Rauschen von sich, vom GPU Kühler will ich gar nicht sprechen. Die Schläuche wackeln leich hin und her. Jedes Luftansaugen der Pumpen gibt einen Ton von sich.
Am krassesten fand ich jedoch das Abziehen des Schlauch von der Tülle. Mir kam erst mal ein 50cm lange Wasserfontäne entgegen. Der Ton...pffffffffffffff.. 
Bei den Tests ist der Puls noch ziemlich niedrig. Wenn dann mal Hardware im Spiel ist können meine Eltern schon mal ein Bett im Krankenhaus reservieren.


----------



## Schelmiii (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Stimmt die Idee mit runterregeln kam mir gar nicht. Was meinst du mit öffnen? Direkt an den Pumpen die Verschlussstopfen leicht öffnen bei ausgeschalteten Pumpen?


 Ja, das die Luft rauskann. Bei so einem hohen Druck, der wie du gesagt hast, auch noch in ausgeschaltetem zustand vorhanden war, kann die Luft sich ja nicht im AGB sammeln.


----------



## HAWX (22. Mai 2011)

Zaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe...Die halten mich eh schon für verrückt.
> In der Tat ist jder Test was besonderes. Es lässt sich schwer beschreiben was da alles passiert. Ein Augenblick und der AGB ist leer. Selbst die Geräusche sind faszinierend. Der CPU Kühler gibt die ganze Zeit ein Rauschen von sich, vom GPU Kühler will ich gar nicht sprechen. Die Schläuche wackeln leich hin und her. Jedes Luftansaugen der Pumpen gibt einen Ton von sich.
> Am krassesten fand ich jedoch das Abziehen des Schlauch von der Tülle. Mir kam erst mal ein 50cm lange Wasserfontäne entgegen. Der Ton...pffffffffffffff..
> Bei den Tests ist der Puls noch ziemlich niedrig. Wenn dann mal Hardware im Spiel ist können meine Eltern schon mal ein Bett im Krankenhaus reservieren.



Und aus genau dem Grund will ich Livestreams


----------



## rabitt81 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Zaucher wird umbenannt in Doc Frankenstein Das wakü Monster lebt


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Also ich würde die gesammte Wakü mit Kühlern einige Zeit lang laufen lassen und dann mal die Kühler zerlegen bei dem Durchflüss mit den Düsen kann schon Material abgetragen werde.
Kavitation
Es muss kein Sand im Wasser sein um Metall zu beschädigen.


----------



## Zaucher (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Schelmiii schrieb:


> Ja, das die Luft rauskann. Bei so einem hohen Druck, der wie du gesagt hast, auch noch in ausgeschaltetem zustand vorhanden war, kann die Luft sich ja nicht im AGB sammeln.


 
Ok...danke...werd ich dann machen und berichten.



HAWX schrieb:


> Und aus genau dem Grund will ich Livestreams



Mal schauen...vll. lässt sich da was machen.



rabitt81 schrieb:


> Zaucher wird umbenannt in Doc Frankenstein Das wakü Monster lebt







Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Also ich würde die gesammte Wakü mit Kühlern einige Zeit lang laufen lassen und dann mal die Kühler zerlegen bei dem Durchflüss mit den Düsen kann schon Material abgetragen werde.
> Kavitation
> Es muss kein Sand im Wasser sein um Metall zu beschädigen.



In der Tat hat sich beim Kuplex was angesammelt. Kann man durch das Plexi erkennen. Außerdem kam beim ersten mal einschalten ein haufen Staub raus, der sich dann im AGB festgesetzt hat . Ich würd gerne den Filter mit einbauen. Allerdings passen da keine 19/13er Anschlüsse nebeneinander.


----------



## ediracer (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

aber Zaucher, da gibt es doch auch andere Filter mit G1/4'' Anschlüssen , wie z.B. die hier

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Innovatek Partikelfilter (ohne Kartusche) Innovatek Partikelfilter (ohne Kartusche) 32162
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Magicool WaK-Filter - black nickel Magicool WaK-Filter - black nickel 32082

usw.

(diese müssten doch auch mit 19/13 Anschlüssen funktionieren, oder?)


----------



## Lolm@n (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

er will sicher keine Bremsklötze im System haben 

MfG


----------



## ediracer (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Welchen Filter wollte Zaucher nochmal genau verbauen, was aber nicht funktioniert?
Und bremst dieser denn nicht so stark wie meine vorgeschlagenen?


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Junge Junge... du bist schon ziemlich irre ... im positiven Sinne 

Ich würde mal deine komplette Hardware in ein Preisbarometer eintragen und die Entwicklung überwachen. Mir persönlich würden (wenn ich noch Schüler wäre) jedesmal die Tränen kommen.


----------



## Hatschi (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

sers



ediracer schrieb:


> Welchen Filter wollte Zaucher nochmal genau verbauen, was aber nicht funktioniert?
> Und bremst dieser denn nicht so stark wie meine vorgeschlagenen?


 
ich glaub das wer der hier
Aqua Computer Wasserfilter (34018) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Man könnte aber Theoretisch doch Winkelstück dran schrauben

Edit:
Der bremst aber natürlich auch, und die Winkel würden ebenfals bremsen.


----------



## ediracer (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

die Idee mit den Winkeln finde ich gut, aber nochmal auf meine verlinkten Filter zurück zu kommen:
Bremst der Innovatek oder auch die anderen das Wasser so viel schlechter als der Aquacomputer-Filter?
Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen...


----------



## Dukex2 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Zaucher, 
du hast dir doch mal schwarzes Wasser für deine Wakü gekauft. 
Konntest du das mal testen bzw ist es denn wirklich schwarz oder eher dunkelgrau???


----------



## Zaucher (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



ediracer schrieb:


> Welchen Filter wollte Zaucher nochmal genau verbauen, was aber nicht funktioniert?
> Und bremst dieser denn nicht so stark wie meine vorgeschlagenen?


 


Hatschi schrieb:


> ich glaub das wer der hier
> Aqua Computer Wasserfilter (34018) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
> Der bremst aber natürlich auch, und die Winkel würden ebenfals bremsen.





ediracer schrieb:


> die Idee mit den Winkeln finde ich gut, aber nochmal auf meine verlinkten Filter zurück zu kommen:
> Bremst der Innovatek oder auch die anderen das Wasser so viel schlechter als der Aquacomputer-Filter?
> Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen...



Jop genau das ist er. Mit Winkel würde es gehen. Hab ich am CPU Kühler auch gemacht. Allerdings haben die ne krasse Querschnittsveränderung. Es gibt glaub ich keine Test die zeigen in wie weit die Filter den Durchfluss bremsen. Werden wohl alle gleich viel bremsen. Allerdings ist ein Filter bei mir dringend notwendig. Bei dem Durchfluss kann schon der kleinste Partikel Schäden an den Pumpen verursachen.



Dr.Snuggles schrieb:


> Junge Junge... du bist schon ziemlich irre ... im positiven Sinne
> Ich würde mal deine komplette Hardware in ein Preisbarometer eintragen und die Entwicklung überwachen. Mir persönlich würden (wenn ich noch Schüler wäre) jedesmal die Tränen kommen.



Danke....Die Entwicklung in Sachen Hardware ging von Anfang an nach unten wegen dem Verkauf einer GTX 480 usw. Nur die Entwicklung in Sachen Wakü ging steil nach oben. Wobei mein Rennrad schon mehr Geld  verschlungen hat 




Dukex2 schrieb:


> Zaucher,
> du hast dir doch mal schwarzes Wasser für deine Wakü gekauft.
> Konntest du das mal testen bzw ist es denn wirklich schwarz oder eher dunkelgrau???



Jop genau das hab ich mir mal besorgt. Wurde aber noch nicht getestet. Ich hab mir mal einen bisschen was von dem Zeug in ein Glaß getan. Sah mehr nach dunkel blau aus als nach schwarz. Will aber an der Stelle nicht vorurteilen.


----------



## ediracer (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

also einen Test zu den Filtern hab ich schon gefunden, aber der Aquacomputer ist da nicht drin

Filter Vergleichstest * Update * « Aquainfos – Wakü Tests, Erfahrungen und Community

Vielleicht kannst du damit was anfangen.


----------



## Zaucher (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Mir fehlen bei dem Test zwei Sachen:

-wie du schon geschrieben hast der Aquacomputer Filter
-Der Durchflusswert ohne Filter...damit man die Differenz hat, was der Filter dann in wirklichkeit bremst.

Oder hab ich das überlesen?


----------



## VVeisserRabe (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Geil, einfach nur geil was du da machst


----------



## ediracer (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

ja da hast du leider Recht, ich hab nicht auf die angesprochenen Krierien geachtet bzgl. Durchfluss.
Die einzigsten Vergleichsangaben hab ich hier gefunden:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - MIPS WaK-Filter Sixdesign MIPS WaK-Filter Sixdesign 32003


----------



## Zaucher (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

@VVeisserRabe: Danke 


So dann soll es hier auch mal weiter gehen. Heute hatte ich endlich Zeit nochmal meinen Versuchsaufbau zu testen. Davor hab ich allerdings noch CPU und Graka Kühler geputzt, die stark mit Staub verdreckt waren. Dem Durchfluss zu liebe hab ich die letzten 2 Pumpen noch vor den Grafikkartenkühler angeschlossen. Außerdem wurde noch ein weiterer 400mm AGB verbaut. Das heißt also der Versuch sah so aus:

AGB-AGB-BP-BP-360er-Koolance-Koolance-CPU-BP-BP-120er-Koolance-Koolance-BP-GPU-Manometer-DFM-AGB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(DIe Bilder wurden nach dem unten beschriebenen Chaos aufgenommen..(Lüfter))
.......

Soweit so gut. Nochmal den Sitz des Schlauches überprüft, Muttern der Schraubis nachgezogen. Wie gewohnt hab ich das Destilliertes Wasser in den AGB eingeführt. Danach Pumpen eingeschaltet und gewartet bis der AGB fast leer war. Das hab ich einige male wiederholt. Danach war der Kreislauf befüllt da ich kein neues Wasser nachfüllen musste. Mir fiel auf das ungewöhnlich viele Luftblasen aufstiegen. Mindesten 10 min. kamen non stop Luftblasen im AGB nach oben. Bis man aufeinmal merkte dass die Pumpen richtig Dampf machten. Es brodelte richtig in dem AGB. Ich hab die Pumpen danach eine weile laufen gelassen. Gut gelaunt drehte ich mich zum Aquaero um den Durchfluss zu checken. Doch plötzlich wurde es auf ein mal feucht von hinten und der AGB neben mir verlor ungewöhnlich viel Wasser .
Also schnell wieder einen Blick auf den Aufbau gerichtet. Ich traute meinen Augen nicht. Der Schlauch vom 360er Radi zur Koolance Pumpe hat es vom Anschluss gezogen. Das Wasser hat sich in meinem kompletten Zimmer verteilt. Mein Nachtkästchen, dass überhaupt nicht im Schussfeld war, wurde nass. Sogar das Fenster hat es erwischt. Der komplette Boden war nass.
Ich konnte leider keinen Blick auf das Manometer werfen. Hier die Bilder dazu.

Einmal die Ursache:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Detailaufnahme:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gegenüberliegende Pumpen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachtkästchen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fenster...Ich weiß nicht wie das so hoch spritzen konnte. Ich stand eigentlich im Weg.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls es durch die Erwärmung der Schläuche dazu gekommen war, dass plötzlich der Schlauch keine Lust mehr hatte auf den Schraubi, habe ich 
zur Kühlung mich dafür entschieden, doch 2x 120er Lüfter die mit 900 Umdrehungen drehen an den Radi zu schrauben. Der Pumpen, Zimmereinrichtung, Boden und der Wassertemperatur zu liebe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute wollte ich es unbedingt wissen. Also die ganze Sauerrei aufgeputzt. Danach hab ich nochmal alle Schraubis nachgezogen, wobei da von Hand nicht mehr viel zu drehen war.
AGB gefüllt wie üblich. Das ganze hab ich dann 2 Stunden am Stück laufen gelassen. Damit wirklich alle Luft raus war. Radis gedreht und an den Pumpen selbst oben die Verschlussschrauben leicht aufgedreht. Doch jedes mal als ich den 120er Radi gedreht habe, strömte Luft in den AGB. Das konnte ich so oft machen wie ich wollte, es änderte nichts an der Tatsache, dass sich immer wieder Luft im Radi befand.
Die Wassertemperatur erreichte einen max. Wert von  knapp 35°. Zimmertemperatur 23°




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich Angst hatte den Durchfluss abzulesen, hab ich den Aufbau nochmal 1 Stunde länger laufen gelassen. Das gewohnte rauschen vom CPU Kühler erfreute meine Ohren. Doch dann musste die Stunde der Wahrheit kommen. Ich schaltete also auf die Durchflussanzeige des Aquaeros. Der Kalibrierwert vom letzten mal, als ich 710 Liter erreicht hatte, war noch richtig eingestellt. Was ich dann sah, brachte mich zum einen ins Staunen, zum anderen musste ich leicht schmunzeln.
Mit diesem Aufbau erreichte ich 980 Liter/Stunde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Video dazu:

YouTube - ‪[Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--letzter Versuch-980 Liter/Stunde Highflow‬‏

Erklären konnte ich mir den Zuwachs des Durchflusses im Gegenteil zum ersten Aufbau durch das Umstellen der Pumpen und die frisch gereinigten Kühler.
So ist wohl der Idealaufbau mit dem höchsten Durchfluss. Leider lässt sich so ein Aufbau in einem Case schwer bis gar nicht realisieren. Auch die angestrebten 1000 Liter wurden nicht erreicht. Ob mehr Pumpen den Durchfluss noch anheben können oder ob es vll. doch noch einen besseren Aufbau gibt, weiß ich nicht. Ob alles an Luft raus war kann ich auch nicht zu 100 Prozent sagen. Ich bin zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis was ich heute zu sehen bekam, obwohl ich fast mein Zimmer Unterwasser gesetzt habe.


Voller Freude hab ich mich also noch um den Druck gekümmert. Das T-Stück hab ich nicht verändert. Blieb also so wie beim letzten mal. Im "Leerlauf" zeigte er mir einen Druck von knapp 150 mBar an. Um den max. Druck ablesen zu können, musste ich also den Schlauch zusammendrücken. Was ich auch getan hab. Da der Manometer sich direkt neben dem GPU Kühler befand, hatte ich diesen immer im Auge. Also mit dem Daumen den Schlauch gequetscht. Der Zeiger schlug wie bei einem Drehzahlmesser nach oben aus. Es ging über 2 bar. Danach musste ich die Pumpen ausschalten. Es floss ein leichter Rinnsal an dem GPU Kühler entlang. Konnte aber leider nicht erkennen, welches Bauteil die Ursache dafür war. Als ich die Pumpen ausgeschaltet hatte, hörte der Rinnsal sofort auf. Entweder kam es vom Einlass des GPU Kühlers oder vom Schraubanschluss.
Der Druck wäre wohl noch höher gegangen. Ich finde das Video zeigt es ganz deutlich. Das Ausströmen des Wasser kann man sogar leicht hören.

YouTube - ‪[Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--letzter Versuch-980 Liter/Stunde Highflow-Drucktest‬‏

In der Zwischenzeit hab ich alle Pumpen wieder zerlegt und auf den Schreibtisch gestellt. In den nächsten Tagen werden die Pumpen endgültig in das Gehäuse verfrachtet. Dann geht es weiter mit Bildern.

Ich danke für lesen und Video schauen...


----------



## ediracer (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

wow, das ist ja mal ein hammermäßiger Durchfluss!!! 
Nur schade, dass es immer noch nicht reicht, wenn auch nur knapp.
Bin gespannt, wie das dann im Gehäuse aussieht und welcher Maximaldurchfluss dort erreicht wird.
Mach weiter so, Zaucher.


----------



## HAWX (26. Mai 2011)

Krasse Sache! 
Morgen muss ich mir erstmal die Videos reinziehen, heute komm ich leider nicht mehr an den PC-.-
Aber 975 Liter lassen doch auf Erfolg hoffen! Die letzten 25L schaffst du auch noch!


----------



## Bufu Oo (27. Mai 2011)

Das ist einfach nur krass...vor allem die dusche für das zimmer 
Jetzt bist du schon so nah dran, dann sind letzten liter sicher auch nicht mehr das problem!
Weiter so


----------



## affli (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Schon erstaunlich das du so nah an dem 1000er herankommst. 
Hät ich früher für unmöglich gehalten. 

Aber jetzt mal eine Frage die mich brennend Interessiert..
Mit wie vielen dB muss man im vollen Betrieb rechnen? Ist es nicht schon unangenehm laut?


----------



## STSLeon (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Sehr geil! Besonders die AGBs sehen krass aus. Bin gespannt, wie du die ganze Sache ins Case verfrachten willst.


----------



## Uter (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Respekt, du bist nah dran. (Ich persönlich hätte mit diesen Kühlern einen solchen Durchfluss nicht für möglich gehalten.) 
Wenn du den CPU-Kühler gegen den EK Supreme HF oder den Liquid Extasy tauschst könnte das schon reichen. Den Radi würd ich zum einfacheren Entlüften auf die Seite legen, damit der Einlass unter und der Auslass oben ist.


----------



## rUdeBoy (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Top-Wert schon mal 



Uter schrieb:


> Den Radi würd ich zum einfacheren Entlüften auf die Seite legen, damit der Einlass unter und der Auslass oben ist.


 
Ich denke bei der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit sollte es egal sein, wo sich Ein- und Auslass befinden 

Hast du die beiden AGBs drin, um mehr Vorrat an Wasser zur Verfügung stellen zu können? Du solltest die beiden Luftpolster im oberne Teil der AGBs mit einem Schlauchstück verbinden. Wenn die einzeln bleiben, müssen die Pumpen immer Kompressionsarbeit im ersten der beiden AGBs verrichten. Verbunden sollte das wieder etwas besserer Ergebnisse bringen.

Wenn man an allen Stellen jetzt noch etwas optimiert, denk ich dass die vierte Stelle auf der Anzeige brauchst


----------



## Shizophrenic (27. Mai 2011)

Bämm, hier gehts ja ab wie Schnitzel.
Kann mir immer nur die Augen reiben, bei dem Projekt. ^^


----------



## Acid (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Heeeftig  Freu mich schon wenn die Pumpen endlich im Case sind.


----------



## rabitt81 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ist das Krass is ja der Oberhammer wie das Wasser im Agb sprudelt. Jetzt mußte die lebende Monster Wakü nur noch irgendwie in das Case basteln. Respekt


----------



## ediracer (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

holla die Waldfee..
Das nenn ich keine Wasserkühlung mehr, sondern schon einen Geysir, so wie der blubbert


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Hätte ich niemals für möglich gehalten! Du bist echt ein Pionier


----------



## Own3r (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich hätte auch nicht mehr gedacht, dasss du noch so nah an die 1000L/h kommst 

Echt cool


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich finde es cool wie du dir Ziele setzt und diese trotz nieselregen im Wohnzimmer weiterverfolgst, einfach nur geil

Jetzt fehl noch eine extragrosse Anzeige mit dem Durchflusswert


----------



## crankrider (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

TOP Werte hast Du da erreicht, weit isset nicht mehr  und bald hast Du es geschafft,
hoffentlich ohne Fails, ich drücke Dir die 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

So wahnsinn ;D
Verkaufst du denn iwann wieder die Pumpen ?


----------



## Zaucher (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



ediracer schrieb:


> wow, das ist ja mal ein hammermäßiger Durchfluss!!!
> Nur schade, dass es immer noch nicht reicht, wenn auch nur knapp.:



Danke...Ich hoffe das wird noch 



HAWX schrieb:


> Krasse Sache!
> Aber 975 Liter lassen doch auf Erfolg hoffen! Die letzten 25L schaffst du auch noch!



Danke...ja ich hoffe es 



Bufu Oo schrieb:


> Das ist einfach nur krass...vor allem die dusche für das zimmer
> Jetzt bist du schon so nah dran, dann sind letzten liter sicher auch nicht mehr das problem!
> Weiter so



Danke..Ja die letzten Liter werden schwer.



affli schrieb:


> Mit wie vielen dB muss man im vollen Betrieb rechnen? Ist es nicht schon unangenehm laut?



Danke...Ich kann dir nicht genau die dB Zahl angeben. Aber die Koolance Dinger sind richtig laut. Ohne die wäre es auf Stufe 5 alleine mit den BP Deckeln angenehm. 



STSLeon schrieb:


> Sehr geil! Besonders die AGBs sehen krass aus. Bin gespannt, wie du die ganze Sache ins Case verfrachten willst.



Jaja....der Platz 



Uter schrieb:


> Respekt, du bist nah dran. (Ich persönlich hätte mit diesen Kühlern einen solchen Durchfluss nicht für möglich gehalten.)
> Wenn du den CPU-Kühler gegen den EK Supreme HF oder den Liquid Extasy tauschst könnte das schon reichen.



Danke...Bin bei dem Cuplex auch mit 2 Winkeln reingegangen. Die fallen im Idealfall weg. Allerdings kommt noch ein 360er Radi dazu.



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Hast du die beiden AGBs drin, um mehr Vorrat an Wasser zur Verfügung stellen zu können? Du solltest die beiden Luftpolster im oberne Teil der AGBs mit einem Schlauchstück verbinden.



Danke...Kannst du mir das nochmal genauer erklären. Steh da immo. auf dem Schlauch was du mit verbinden meinst?



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Bämm, hier gehts ja ab wie Schnitzel.
> Kann mir immer nur die Augen reiben, bei dem Projekt. ^^



Danke 



Acid schrieb:


> Heeeftig  Freu mich schon wenn die Pumpen endlich im Case sind.



Das gilt es als nächstes zu bewältigen.



rabitt81 schrieb:


> Ist das Krass is ja der Oberhammer wie das Wasser im Agb sprudelt. Jetzt mußte die lebende Monster Wakü nur noch irgendwie in das Case basteln. Respekt



Danke dir 



ediracer schrieb:


> holla die Waldfee..
> Das nenn ich keine Wasserkühlung mehr, sondern schon einen Geysir, so wie der blubbert



Hehe....das geht ab wie Schnitzel in dem AGB das stimmt.



DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:


> Hätte ich niemals für möglich gehalten! Du bist echt ein Pionier



Danke...mal schauen vll. geht noch mehr.



Own3r schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch nicht mehr gedacht, dasss du noch so nah an die 1000L/h kommst Echt cool



Danke 



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ich finde es cool wie du dir Ziele setzt und diese trotz nieselregen im Wohnzimmer weiterverfolgst, einfach nur geil
> Jetzt fehl noch eine extragrosse Anzeige mit dem Durchflusswert



Heheh..Das brauch ich nicht. Die Power wird man von außen sehr gut sehen 



crankrider schrieb:


> TOP Werte hast Du da erreicht, weit isset nicht mehr  und bald hast Du es geschafft,
> hoffentlich ohne Fails, ich drücke Dir die



Danke fürs Daumen drücken 



Der kleine Jayson schrieb:


> So wahnsinn ;D
> Verkaufst du denn iwann wieder die Pumpen ?



Danke...Ja werden nach Abschluss des Projektes verkauft, um das nächste ein Stück weit zu finanzieren.
Erst einmal riesengroßes Danke an alle hier. Ihr seid Spitze. Ich kann es immer wieder schreiben. Es ist einfach toll wenn man das Tagebuch öffnet und sieht so viele Glückwünsche und pushes. Das ist echt irre.

Ich muss nochmal ein wenig zurück denken. Da war doch mal eine Zeit.....hmmm...ich glaube kurz nach dem ich das 2. mal auf der Main war. Viele User haben da geschrieben, dass ich keine Ahnung von Physik und irgendwelchen Strömungen und nicht ansatzweise auf die 1000 komme. Ach komm ich zitiere die nochmal raus.




omc1984 schrieb:


> ich blicke es trotzdem nicht...schon die reine Theorie sagt, dass es nicht geht...siehe mein Post!
> 
> Theorie = ideale Verhältnisse
> Praxis = weit entfernt von idealen Verhältnissen
> ...


 


Michar.Schloch schrieb:


> Hallo Zacher,
> 
> diese Aussage, dass es sich hier um Quatsch handelt ist doch recht unsachlich, unlogisch, unwissenschaftlich und in diesem Fall auch noch falsch.
> Leider muss ich bei Dir mangelhaftes Verständnis der Ingenieurswissenschaften feststellen.  Wer 20 Pumpen, ob nun parallel oder in Reihe, zusammenschält, *zeigt, dass er nur wenig von Fluidmechanik versteht.*
> ...



Wollt ihr euch nochmal melden? Ihr wisst gar nicht wie gut es gerade getan hat die einzelnen Stellen zu markieren. Ahhhhhhhhhhh.........herrlich.

Nochmal zum gestrigen Test. Ich hatte das Gefühl dass die Luftblasen durch die Verwirbelungen im AGB immer nach unten gedrückt worden sind und deswegen die Pumpen jedes mal wieder neu Luft angesaugt haben. Kann das sein?

Also zurück zum eig. Thema.
Heute habe ich mir zum ersten mal Gedanken über den Einbau der Pumpen gemacht. Die Koolance Teile haben bereits ihren festen Platz. Und Zwar auf Netzteil Seite. Bei den anderen Bitspower Tops hatte ich noch nicht wirklich eine Ahnung was ich mit denen machen könnte. Also mal die Tops genauer angeschaut. Seitlich waren da 4 Bohrungen mit Gewinde vorhanden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Perfekt dachte ich mir. Also mal das ganze in den Laufwekschacht angepasst. Hmmm....geht nicht. Die Teile sind einfach zu breit, deshalb nicht an den LW Schächten verschraubbar.
Daraufhin die komplette Laufwerksfraktion herausgenietet. Somit hatte ich wieder ein wenig Platz mehr zu verfügung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss also die Pumpen irgendwie anderst befestigen. Da kam mir die Idee mit L-Aluprofilen. Mit Hilfe dieser kann ich die Pumpen bis nach ganz vorne an die Front verlegen. Dafür muss ich jediglich Bohrungen in das Aluprofil fertigen. Folglich könnte ich alle Pumpen übereinander stapeln.
So in etwa. Ich höffe ihr könnt es euch ungefähr vorstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun gut. Somit wären die Pumpen verstaut. Allerdings sind die Anschlüsse nach vorne gerichtet. Demnach muss ich irgendwo die Schläuche ins Gehäuse führen.
Da hab ich mir gedacht 4 Bohrungen für 4 Fillports in die Front zu machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe ihr konntet mir folgen. Morgen werd ich erst einmal so ein Profil besorgen. Solche Bohrungen für die Fillports mache ich am besten mit dem Dremel oder?


----------



## steinschock (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Sauber  
Hätte ich auch nicht geglaubt.

Aber nach der Planscherei würde ich mir gut überlegen so was ins Case zu bauen.


----------



## HAWX (27. Mai 2011)

So vorhin mal die Videos angeguckt...
Wie gerne wäre ich dabei gewesen!

Zaucher du hast es ALLEN gezeigt! Ich bin mal total gespannt ob sich die oben genannten Personen noch trauen hier ihre Fehler einzugestehen.

Zaucher, weiter so!


----------



## Toxic_Generation (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

hii Ich verfolge das Projeckt zwar erst seit ein paar tagen hab mir nahe zu jeden Bericht durchgelesen und muss sagen 
was is bisher gesehen habe stellt alles in den Schatten richtig geiles Projeckt 

Edit:
[xABO]


----------



## rUdeBoy (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Hab das mal in dein Bild reingemalt...
als roten Strich hab ich mal den Schlauch zkizziert, mit dem du die zwei Luftblasen verbinden müsstest 
Ob das was bringt weiß ich nicht, kann ich mir aber vorstellen.


----------



## ediracer (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

hmm, mit nem Dremel werden Löcher nie 100%ig rund, vielleicht mit dem Kreisbohrer bzw nem ganz normalen Bohrer versuchen.


----------



## Kuppy (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ist doch eh der Shot drüber, daher relativ egal..
- Bohrer so groß ? vlt. mit einem Vorbohren und dann den Rest Abpfeilen


@Zaucher: Top!11


----------



## Lolm@n (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Coole Idee aber was machst du mit dem Radi 

Zudem zu den Löchern ich würde sie so gross es geht vorbohren und dann mit dem Dremel und dem runden Schleifvorsatz das Loch schön auf diese grösse öffnen 

Schleifspitze (516) - Dremel

MfG


----------



## rabitt81 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ja bin auch gespannt ob die Leute die am Anfang gemeint hatte , das klappt nie sich hier noch ma zu wort melden. Ich hab mir am Anfang auch meinen Teil gedacht nur hab ich de Klappe gehalten und mich von dir gern eines besseren belehren lassen Aber liest man ja nich in jedem TB das sich einer 18 Pumpen ins case setzen will um damit auf Rekordjagt zu gehn, dafür meinen Tiefsten Respekt, das du das so durchgezogen hast wie du dir gedacht hast


----------



## ediracer (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Hab nochmal nachgelesen, also gebraucht wird ein ca 19,9mm großes Loch. Entweder mit nem Kegelbohrer genau ausbohren oder halt wie schon gesagt mit gößten Bohrer und dann ausweiten.


----------



## Kuppy (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



rabitt81 schrieb:


> Ja bin auch gespannt ob die Leute die am Anfang gemeint hatte , das klappt nie sich hier noch ma zu wort melden.


Ja sicherlich von alleine nicht, schließlich kamen sie nur von der Main und aus reiner Flame-Lust hier reingeschneit 
- da müsste man sie schon anschreiben, würd ich vlt. auch machen - wenn dann aber auch erst wenn du (Zaucher) auch mindestens 1001 l/h hast


----------



## sonnyboy (28. Mai 2011)

Hat er die 1000 Liter denn geschafft?


----------



## HAWX (28. Mai 2011)

sonnyboy schrieb:
			
		

> Hat er die 1000 Liter denn geschafft?



Wenn du richtig ließt ist er bei momentan ca 975L


----------



## Markusretz (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Verfolge schon seit Anfang an dein Tagebuch und finde es Wahnsinn was du so machst.

Bin gerade auf eine Idee gekommen (evtl. sogar eine Premiere auf PCGH?)
GUINNESS WORLD RECORDS

Das wäre doch mal was


----------



## ediracer (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

find ich eine gute Idee mit den GWR. Versuchen kann mans auf jeden Fall mal, wenn ich mir so überlege, was es für sinnlose Rekorde gibt...
Dann ist deiner auf jeden Fall geistreicher und spektakulärer/nicht so leicht zu brechender als so manch andere.


----------



## sonnyboy (28. Mai 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du richtig ließt ist er bei momentan ca 975L



Es sind keine 1000 Liter, also: fail.


----------



## SVR (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



ediracer schrieb:


> find ich eine gute Idee mit den GWR. Versuchen kann mans auf jeden Fall mal, wenn ich mir so überlege, was es für sinnlose Rekorde gibt...
> Dann ist deiner auf jeden Fall geistreicher und spektakulärer/nicht so leicht zu brechender als so manch andere.



Jenachdem ob es dann Bedingungen gibt. Falls nicht, wird wohl kurz darauf einer sein eigenes Case basteln und da ne Teichpumpe reinbauen, welche dann einiges mehr an Leistung haben dürfte.


----------



## HAWX (28. Mai 2011)

sonnyboy schrieb:
			
		

> Es sind keine 1000 Liter, also: fail.



Denk mal dran das noch mehr Pumpen hinzukommen könnten bzw man den Rest noch mit kleineren Optimierungen bewerkstelligen können müsste.


----------



## skdiggy (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



sonnyboy schrieb:


> Es sind keine 1000 Liter, also: fail.


 
Er wird es schaffen ,da wette ich sogar mein A.... drauf


----------



## sonnyboy (28. Mai 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> Denk mal dran das noch mehr Pumpen hinzukommen könnten bzw man den Rest noch mit kleineren Optimierungen bewerkstelligen können müsste.



Ja, ich denke, mit nochmal 10 Pumpen könnte er es durchaus schaffen. :d


----------



## HAWX (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



skdiggy schrieb:


> Er wird es schaffen ,da wette ich sogar mein A.... drauf


 

Ich meinen auch

@Sonnyboy deinen Pessimismus brauchen wir hier nicht!


----------



## wintobi (28. Mai 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meinen auch
> 
> @Sonnyboy deinen Pessimismus brauchen wir hier nicht!



Gell sonnyboy nur weil du nicht 1000l schaffst


----------



## Zaucher (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



steinschock schrieb:


> Aber nach der Planscherei würde ich mir gut überlegen so was ins Case zu bauen.



Danke...Eine Lan muss die Hardware überleben. Mehr ist nicht verlangt 



HAWX schrieb:


> Zaucher du hast es ALLEN gezeigt! Ich bin mal total gespannt ob sich die oben genannten Personen noch trauen hier ihre Fehler einzugestehen.



Danke. Ich glaube nicht dass die sich hier nochmal melden. Intressant wäre es auf jeden Fall.



Toxic_Generation schrieb:


> [xABO]



Ich danke dir 



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Hab das mal in dein Bild reingemalt...
> als roten Strich hab ich mal den Schlauch zkizziert, mit dem du die zwei Luftblasen verbinden müsstest
> Ob das was bringt weiß ich nicht, kann ich mir aber vorstellen.



Danke für die Skizze. Ich kann und werde es später dann mal testen ob es geklappt hat bzw ob es was bringt.



ediracer schrieb:


> vielleicht mit dem Kreisbohrer bzw nem ganz normalen Bohrer versuchen.



Hab mir heute einen Stufenbohrer gekauft, mit dem sollte es gehen.



Kuppy schrieb:


> @Zaucher: Top!11



Danke 



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Coole Idee aber was machst du mit dem Radi



Danke...ja der Radi hat noch nicht seinen festen Platz. Vll einen Auschnitt in den Deckel machen für beide Radis?



rabitt81 schrieb:


> dafür meinen Tiefsten Respekt, das du das so durchgezogen hast wie du dir gedacht hast



Danke dir..... Freut mich dass es so ankommt.



			
				edirac032324 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab nochmal nachgelesen, also gebraucht wird ein ca 19,9mm großes Loch. Entweder mit nem Kegelbohrer genau ausbohren oder halt wie schon gesagt mit gößten Bohrer und dann ausweiten.


 
Danke fürs recherchieren. Hab mir heute wie schon geschrieben einen 20mm Stufenbohrer besorgt.



Kuppy schrieb:


> da müsste man sie schon anschreiben, würd ich vlt. auch machen - wenn dann aber auch erst wenn du (Zaucher) auch mindestens 1001 l/h hast



Das Anschreiben werd ich auf jeden Fall machen, aber wie schon geschrieben erst wenn die 1000 voll sind.



Markusretz schrieb:


> Verfolge schon seit Anfang an dein Tagebuch und finde es Wahnsinn was du so machst.
> Bin gerade auf eine Idee gekommen (evtl. sogar eine Premiere auf PCGH?)
> GUINNESS WORLD RECORDS





ediracer schrieb:


> find ich eine gute Idee mit den GWR.



Hab ich schon vor glaub ich einen Monat angeschrieben. Hab nicht mal eine Antwort auf meine Mail bekommen. Wahrscheinlich zu unintressant. Naja egal....



sonnyboy schrieb:


> Es sind keine 1000 Liter, also: fail.





sonnyboy schrieb:


> Ja, ich denke, mit nochmal 10 Pumpen könnte er es durchaus schaffen. :d



Erst Luxx und dann hier. Sonneboy...so alt und noch so kindisch . Du kannst es nicht lassen oder?



skdiggy schrieb:


> Er wird es schaffen ,da wette ich sogar mein A.... drauf



Danke 



HAWX schrieb:


> @Sonnyboy deinen Pessimismus brauchen wir hier nicht!



Richtig 


So dann geht es hier mal gleich weiter. Heute war ich im Baumarkt und hab mir 2 L-Aluschienen besorgt mit einem Stufenbohrer für die Fillports.
Also gleich nach Hause und die Schienen gefertigt.
Diese sehen dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Case:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sehen kann, kann ich alle 5 Bitspower Tops in der Front verbauen. Somit sind alle verstaut 
Also alle Tops an die Leisten verschraubt und getestet ob alles passt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Überwurfmuttern der Schraubis passen gerade noch so in den Alu Rahmen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt kam mir noch die Idee die vll. an die Front ein Inlay zu machen, damit nicht so ein großen Abstand zwischen Front und Pumpen herrscht. Mal schauen...so sieht es auch nicht schlecht aus.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Leisten an das Case anpassen und verschrauben, damit der Pumpencluster auch hält.


----------



## sonnyboy (28. Mai 2011)

Lollowitsch! Man kann dieses "Geilomat-Hammer-Super-Duper-Daumenhoch" - Gelalle von den Kiddies hier nicht mehr lesen. Soll er doch mit 73 Pumpen oder so die 1000 Liter erreichen. Ich habs auch schon im Luxx geschrieben: jeder kann machen, was er will. Und wenn das Zaucher mit dieser Art von Pumpe tun will, soll er das tun. ABER: Ihr wißt schon, daß in unserem Land (noch) Meinungsfreiheit herrscht. Und wer ein so ehrgeiziges und polarisierendes Projekt wie Zaucher aufzieht (vor dem ich durchaus Respekt habe!), muß auch mit negativen Stimmen und Kritik leben können. Und das betrifft nichtmal unbedingt Zaucher, der mit Kritik gut umgehen kann, sondern mehr die Kiddies hier, die beim Anblick dieser Pumpen-Armada einen feuchten Fleck in der Supermann-Schlafanzugshose bekommen und solche Kindergarten-Comments posten. 
Ich persönlich halte wie gesagt das Projekt sehr ehrgeizig, aber dennoch schwachsinnig. Das ist MEINE GANZ PERSÖNLICHE Meinung. Und auch die muß akzeptiert werden. Denn so ein Projekt lebt von einer gesunden Balance aus Beführwortern und Kritikern. Das sollte jedem intelligenten Menschen klar sein und demzufolge auch damit umgehen können. 

Und noch ein kleiner Kommentar an einen Poster über mir: wenn ich 1000 Liter haben wöllte, würde ich zu 3 bis 4 Sanso- 
Pumpen greifen und würde diese Marke locker knacken. Ist nur einfache Physik.  So, und jetzt freu ich mich auf Hass-Tiraden-Komments von Euch.


----------



## steinschock (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Danke...Eine Lan muss die Hardware überleben. Mehr ist nicht verlangt
> .


 
Ok, Sackkarren hast du auch schon ? 


Schön gelöst, das passt ja perfekt ins Case.

Zumindest die Laufwerksbleche Schwarz machen oder Verkleiden, 
der Silberne Rand stört da schon die Gesammtoptik.

Aber dir fällt da sicher noch was ein.


----------



## HAWX (28. Mai 2011)

@Sonnyboy Du kannst ja auch deine Meinung behalten die nimmt dir keiner weg
Nur interessiert es hier keinen
Sag einmal deine Meinung und gut ist.

So genug OT

Hätte nie gedacht das du die Pumpen so leicht unterbringen kannst.


----------



## sonnyboy (28. Mai 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> @Sonnyboy Du kannst ja auch deine Meinung behalten die nimmt dir keiner weg
> Nur interessiert es hier keinen
> Sag einmal deine Meinung und gut ist.



Mag sein, ist mir aber egal. 
Und ob Ihrs glaubt oder nicht: ich bin wirklich gespannt, wie Zaucher die Pumpen unterbringt. Es schaut jedenfalls vielversprechend aus.


----------



## BENNQ (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich finde in diesem Projekt gehen alle ausschließlich auf die 1000 Liter... Dabei wird ganz vergessen das es auch noch verdammt geil aussieht!!!

Und auch die Handwerklichen Arbeiten sind sehr gut (Sleeve, Befestigungsleisten usw.) 

Ich verfolge das Projekt wegen Case und Optik usw und die 1000 Litermarke ist nur nebenbei interessant...


----------



## Koyote (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ob 900 oder 1000 ist mir egal, ist einfach mal geil zu sehen, wenn jemand so viele Pumpen hat


----------



## Hatschi (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Hi

ehm wieso sind grad die Bitspowerteile in der Front???, wie soll das denn mit der Verschlauchung klappen?
Du müsstest dann die Schläuche ja ziemlich offen plazieren und einmal halb ums Case oder wie jetzt?
Sieht aber trotzdem sehr schnicke aus


----------



## skdiggy (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Hatschi schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ehm wieso sind grad die Bitspowerteile in der Front???, wie soll das denn mit der Verschlauchung klappen?
> Du müsstest dann die Schläuche ja ziemlich offen plazieren und einmal halb ums Case oder wie jetzt?
> Sieht aber trotzdem sehr schnicke aus


 

Wenn man die Schläuche ordentlich verlegt könnte das auch ziemlich geil aussehen


----------



## Chillex (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Und ich komme immer noch nicht auf deine Pumpenarmee kla xD^^

Willst du vor die Pumpen später noch i.eine Verkleidung machen oder sollen die so sichtbar bleiben?


----------



## affli (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Die Schläuche werden über die mitte des Case per Shots ins Gehäuse verlegt..! 
So viel ich jetz zumidest davon verstehe. Könnt vielleicht noch einen coolen Effekt geben.


----------



## Zaucher (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



steinschock schrieb:


> Zumindest die Laufwerksbleche Schwarz machen oder Verkleiden,



Danke...genau das Problem wollte ich heute lösen 



HAWX schrieb:


> Hätte nie gedacht das du die Pumpen so leicht unterbringen kannst.


 
Für Laufwerk und Festplatte ist halt kein Platz mehr 



sonnyboy schrieb:


> Und ob Ihrs glaubt oder nicht: ich bin wirklich gespannt, wie Zaucher die Pumpen unterbringt. Es schaut jedenfalls vielversprechend aus.



Danke 



BENNQ schrieb:


> Dabei wird ganz vergessen das es auch noch verdammt geil aussieht!!



Danke. Mal schauen wenn alle Pumpen drinne sind 



Koyote schrieb:


> Ob 900 oder 1000 ist mir egal, ist einfach mal geil zu sehen, wenn jemand so viele Pumpen hat



Danke 



Hatschi schrieb:


> Hi
> ehm wieso sind grad die Bitspowerteile in der Front???, wie soll das denn mit der Verschlauchung klappen?
> Du müsstest dann die Schläuche ja ziemlich offen plazieren und einmal halb ums Case oder wie jetzt?
> Sieht aber trotzdem sehr schnicke aus





affli schrieb:


> Die Schläuche werden über die mitte des Case per Shots ins Gehäuse verlegt..!
> So viel ich jetz zumidest davon verstehe. Könnt vielleicht noch einen coolen Effekt geben.



Genau...Wie affi schon geschrieben hat werden die Schläuche via Shots in der Mitte der Front in das Gehäuse eingeführt.
Schläuche sieht man dann von außen das ist Richtig.



skdiggy schrieb:


> Wenn man die Schläuche ordentlich verlegt könnte das auch ziemlich geil aussehen



Das hoffe ich 



Chillex schrieb:


> Und ich komme immer noch nicht auf deine Pumpenarmee kla xD^^
> Willst du vor die Pumpen später noch i.eine Verkleidung machen oder sollen die so sichtbar bleiben?



Hehe...sichbar sollten sie schon sein. Man soll ja die Power sehen 

Wieder geht es hier weiter.

Mir gefiel noch nicht ganz, dass der Abstand zwischen Front und Pumpen so groß war.
Deshalb schaute ich mir die Front etwas genauer an. Vielleicht lässt sich da was machen.
Also das Teil genauer unter die Lupe genommen.
Auf der Innenseite befand sich eine Mutter und an den Seitensteilen jeweils eine Schraube.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte noch keinen Plan für was die da waren, also erst mal abgeschraubt.
Siehe da. Das könnte mir sogar was bringen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Perfekt dachte ich mir..doch diese 2 Schrauben bzw. Gewindestifte hier machten mir Probleme. Die lagen natürlich an dem Gehäuse an wenn ich diese 
aufschieben wollte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also jeweils 2 Bohrungen gebohrt, damit diese nicht anliegen.

Schön Durchmesser messen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alt bewerte Edding Methode mit Körnung...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ergebniss der 2 Bohrnungen oben und unten..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Somit konnte ich mit Hilfe der Gewindestifte die Front mit Muttern befestigen.
Doch leider waren die ganzen Schalter bzw. Taster im Weg. Also mussten die raus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mach ich jetzt mit der großen Bohrungen?..Gemossen.....Perfekt...da passt schon der erste Fillport rein.
Also das Viereck zu einem Kreis aufgebohrt und gefeilt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Fillport eingesetzt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich wollte ich jetzt schon aufhören...doch mich störte der kleine Rand, der in das Window der Front reinragt.
Da hilft nur feilen. Ich stand knapp 1,5 Stunden vollgeschwitzt im Keller mit einer stumpfen Feile und quitschenden Blech.
Doch das Ergebnis das daraus entstand, lohnte sich die Arbeit durchaus.
Auch wenn es noch nicht ganz perfekt ist. Links muss ich noch ein klein wenig ran. Egal....heute hatte ich auf jeden Fall 
genug vom Feilen..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hatschi (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

sry die Bilder sieht man ed, bzw funktionieren nicht.

Der Effekt von der Pumpen in der Front wäre dann ja, dass das Case halb offen wirkt. Weil das was normalerweise drinen ist sieht man von aussen trotzdem ist alles Verkleidet.
Aber das stellt sich die Frage ein wo sind die koolance?


----------



## Special_Flo (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Immer noch keine Bilder 
Aber dein Projekt ist Geil!!

Pumpen vll. noch beleuchten?

mfg Flo


----------



## Zaucher (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Wie wo was....wieso sieht man keine Bilder . Bei mir werden alle angezeigt. Ich lad mal nochmal hoch

Edit: Sollte jetzt drinnen sein?!


----------



## Special_Flo (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

jo Bilder sind drinne. Das wird ja immer geiler!.

mfg Flo


----------



## Soldat0815 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

@Zaucher
Klasse Ergebnis 975l/h

Schonmal daran gedacht CPU und GPU Kühler parallel laufen zu lassen


----------



## Acid (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Hey, warum hast du die überstehende Kanten nicht mittels Dremel u. Trennscheibe entfernt?

Die Idee mit den Fillports finde ich super. Allerdings würde ich mir nochwas für die kleinen Löcher der Anzeigen einfallen lassen.


----------



## affli (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Acid schrieb:


> Hey, warum hast du die überstehende Kanten nicht mittels Dremel u. Trennscheibe entfernt?


 
Hab ich mir auch überlegt, so hättest du dir die Löcher ersparen können. 
Das Problem ist halt jetzt eher die Zwischenräume von Pumpe zu Pumpe,
deswegen fand ich deine Idee gestern mit einem Inlayplexi besser, aber mal schauen wie es am Ende wird.


----------



## Zaucher (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Special_Flo schrieb:


> jo Bilder sind drinne. Das wird ja immer geiler!.



Danke 



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> @Zaucher
> Klasse Ergebnis 975l/h
> 
> Schonmal daran gedacht CPU und GPU Kühler parallel laufen zu lassen



Danke...daran gedacht schon, aber noch nicht auspropbiert. Ich werd erst mal schauen in wie weit sich das ganze im Gehäuse verschlauchen lässt.



Acid schrieb:


> Hey, warum hast du die überstehende Kanten nicht mittels Dremel u. Trennscheibe entfernt?



Weil ich keinen Dremel habe . Muss mir mal einen kaufen.



Acid schrieb:


> Die Idee mit den Fillports finde ich super. Allerdings würde ich mir nochwas für die kleinen Löcher der Anzeigen einfallen lassen.


 
Jop genau....da bin ich noch auf der Suche für was man die hernehmen könnte.



affli schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch überlegt, so hättest du dir die Löcher ersparen können.
> Das Problem ist halt jetzt eher die Zwischenräume von Pumpe zu Pumpe



Mich stört das eig. gar nicht so. Ich hab jetzt ein anderes Problem 

Ich brauch mal euren Rat. Ich hab keine Ahnung wieso, aber der Auschnitt von Lian Li an der Front ist viel zu groß 
Habr jetzt einen Spalt zwischen Koolance Top und eben dem Auschnitt.
Sieht nicht sonderlich gut aus. Was kann ich dagegen tun?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann außerdem den Auschnitt für die BP Pumpen nicht vergrößern, da ich nicht die notwendigen Werkzeuge Besitze.



Was haltet ihr davon einen 2. Fillport neben den ersten zu setzten für den Ausgang der Pumpen. Das nach unten hin wiederholen?
Brauche dringend Ideen, Ratschläge und Verbesserungen.


Edit: Aquaero kommt später mit schwarzer Blende ganz nach oben....


----------



## Superman8770 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

tag.

hatte mal so ne idea. wenn du dein manometer direckt hinter die letzte pumpe hängst müste es glaube von haus aus mehr anzeigen als jetzt. denke ich zumindestens wenn ich keinen denkfehler habe.

mfg


----------



## sonnyboy (2. Juni 2011)

Superman8770 schrieb:
			
		

> tag.
> 
> hatte mal so ne idea. wenn du dein manometer direckt hinter die letzte pumpe hängst müste es glaube von haus aus mehr anzeigen als jetzt. denke ich zumindestens wenn ich keinen denkfehler habe.
> 
> mfg



Du hast nen Denkfehler - aber sowas von!


----------



## wintobi (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



sonnyboy schrieb:


> Du hast nen Denkfehler - aber sowas von!


 

Alder dann sag ihn lieber oder lass so neh *******!


----------



## Superman8770 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

das aber der wasserdruck nicht überall gleich ist in einem system weist du aber auch?

mfg


----------



## Zaucher (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Jop genau. Der Druck ist im Gegensatz zum Durchfluss nicht überall gleich. Jede Komponente verursacht einen Druckabfall, wobei diese nicht so hoch ausfallen. Am besten wäre einen Manometer vor und hinter den Komponenten. Danach nimmt man den Differenzdruck.

Momentaner Stand:
Es wurde gestern nochmal eine Bohrung für den Fillport gefertigt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Heute hab ich bei 2 Shops Bestellungen aufgegeben.
Zu einem bei PC-Cooling.de

-Blende bzw. Halterung für 2 Netzteile
-Blende für die hinteren 80mm Lüfter

Und bei Highflow.nl

-2 BP Modkits 
-4x 180° Verbinder für die Koolance Tops
-2m klaren Schlauch
-4m schwarzen Schlauch
-2x BP Fillports
-schwarze Blende für Aquaero 5
-2x Abstandshalter für Radis

Ich werd die beiden 360er Radis auf den Deckel Deckel montieren. Grund dafür ist der Platzmangel im Gehäuse und die Frischluftzufuhr von außen. Ich denke die Pumpen heizen intern auch ordentlich auf.

Mal schauen wenn das Zeug da ist.


----------



## Acid (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich habe eine Idee für die Spalten links u. rechts. Ich würde versuchen Kederband auf die Kanten vom Case zu machen und somit den Abstand zu füllen. Diese hier ist sehr empfehlenswert: Kantenschutz Kederband für Bleche bis 2mm in 16 Farben | eBay


----------



## Zaucher (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

@Acid: Genau nach sowas hab ich gesucht. Ich werd mal schauen ob der Spalt auch exsistiert, wenn ich die Pumpen auf die andere Seite montiere.
Danke für den Tip


----------



## Zaucher (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Während ich noch auf die Bestellung von Highflow warte, poste ich noch Bilder der beiden Blenden, die mich heute erreichten.


Blende zum montieren beider Netzteile:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abdeckung der 80mm Lüfterbohrungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Leider ist mir heute noch aufgefallen, dass sich die Front nicht direkt ans Gehäuse anschrauben lässt, da sich sonst weder Seitenteil noch Deckel irgendwie montieren lassen.
Das heißt ich muss doch mit den Abstandsleisten arbeiten und ich dadurch wieder einen rießen Spalt habe zwischen Front und Pumpen


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Wiedermal einfach Hammer dein Projekt!!!


----------



## affli (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Hi,

Das ist natürlich Doof, wie ich sehe rennst du vom einen Problem ins nächste.. 
Wenn sich jetzt wirklich wieder deutlich mehr Luft zwischen Front und Pumpen bildet,
würd ich mir trotzdem mal Gedanken über eine Plexiblende machen. 

Es würd natürlich absolut Genial kommen wenn an der Front alles bündig wäre. 
(Abgsehen von der Verschlauchung)

Abgesehen davon finde ich es etwas Schade hast du auf verschiedene Pumpendeckel gesetzt.
Es wär deutlich einheitlicher und Eleganter wenn alle Deckel gleich wären. 

Ich bin aber gespannt wie es weitergeht!


----------



## Zaucher (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Wiedermal einfach Hammer dein Projekt!!!


 
Danke 



affli schrieb:


> würd ich mir trotzdem mal Gedanken über eine Plexiblende machen.



Ich denke das wird auch noch dazu führen 




affli schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon finde ich es etwas Schade hast du auf verschiedene Pumpendeckel gesetzt.
> Es wär deutlich einheitlicher und Eleganter wenn alle Deckel gleich wären.



Jo schon....nur sind die Koolance Teile deutlich billiger. Da spart man sich 100€ für Tops. Das sind dann gleich mal 400€ .


Ich bin heute nochmal in den Baumarkt gedüst und hab mir eine gute Feile und eine Feilenbürste gegönnt.
Danach ging es wieder ran an das Case. Feilen Feilen Feilen....warum?.....Ich hab mich dazu entschlossen den ersten Ausschnitt zu vergrößern. Der muss nicht so genau sein da man diesen später so wieso nicht sieht. Damit kann ich den Spalt wieder verkürzen.

Also ran...

Erst einmel grob gesägt..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach gefeilt was das Zeug hält. Ingesamt waren es 6mm.
Gelernt ist Gelernt..es war sogar ziemlich gerade.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man es sehr deutlich...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun gut. Also geschaut wie es von den Leisten her passt. So wie es aussieht kann ich die Leisten an die Innenseite der Front platzieren. Dann müsste ich nicht noch an den Alu Leisten bohren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ab jetzt brauch ich eure Hilfe. Wie kann ich die Leisten am besten an der Innenseite der Front fixieren? Wenn ich bohre würde man es von außen sehen, was denk ich mal nicht so gut aussieht.
Kann mir da vll. einer einen Tip geben?


----------



## landwirt99 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



> Ab jetzt brauch ich eure Hilfe. Wie kann ich die Leisten am besten an  der Innenseite der Front fixieren? Wenn ich bohre würde man es von außen  sehen, was denk ich mal nicht so gut aussieht.
> Kann mir da vll. einer einen Tip geben?



Hey!
ich verfolge dein Tagebuch schon etwas länger als stiller Beobachter und bin einfach faziniert und nun hab ich beschlossen auch mal mein Senf dazu zu geben 
Ich weiß nicht genau aus welchen Material jetzt genau das Gehäuse bzw. deine Leiste ist, aber würde es nicht mit schweißen gehn? Anonsten könntest du es kleben Metalle - blank mit Metalle - blank kleben : Klebstoffe : Shop fr Kleber, Klebstoffe, Dichtstoffe, Schraubensicherung, Anti-Rutsch, Bootsfarben & Bootslacke : Ottozeus

Mfg landwirt99


----------



## P37E (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

ist es alu oder stahl? 
nieten ist immer besser als schrauben und auch optisch dezenter
ansonsten immer schweissen


----------



## affli (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Deine Frage ist nicht ganz so einfach. 
Am Idealsten würdest du die Aluteile Nieten, aber wie gesagt ist es danach sichtbar. 
Mit einem vernünftigen Versenker wäre es aber immerhin Bündig möglich, aber trotzdem Sichtbar. 

So bleibt dir eigentlich fast nur Kleben oder Schwiessen. 
Alu-Alu Schweissen ist leide rnciht ganz so einfach, daher ist fraglich wo du das machen lassen könntest. 

Kleben, na ja. Prinzipiell nicht das Problem. 
Ich frag mich halt nur ob es nicht eher zu gutgläubig ist die "Pumpen" nur geklebt zu haben. 

Aber Kleber wie der klick, ist sehr gut und sollt eigentlich Passen.


----------



## sinthor4s (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ach wenn man guten Kleber verwendet hält das auch. Bei Autos wird die Verkleidung meist auch nur noch an das Grundgerüst geklebt


----------



## crankrider (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ist ja wiedermal super, was Du hier auf die Beine stellst, das Case wird immer weiter
auf das Pumpen-Massaker vorbereitet , sehr nice  und eine saubere Arbeit dazu 

Du könntest JB Weld Kleber benutzen, falls Du nicht mehr vorhast die Leisten wieder abzumachen,
den mit diesem Zeug, klebt man sogar ne TÜR zu usw..., ist echt TOP das Zeug 

Habe damit mal früher, wo mir der Steuersatz aus dem Rahmen gesprungen ist,
mit dem Zeug geklebt ( verspachtelt ) dannach den Steuersatz wieder rein, mit
anderen Komponenten zusammengedrückt und am nächsten Tag war das Teil 
fest, wie geschweisst und ich glaube, das ich mit dem Rad noch 1,2 Jahre unterwegs war 


Grüße

crank


----------



## Bufu Oo (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Verschrauben wäre sicherlich die beste Lösung wenn die Schrauben in der Front versenkt werden
Um das ganze gleichmäßig wirken zu lassen würde ich einfach auf der anderen Seite, bei den Koolance, anbringen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Top die Wette gilt Juhuu es geht weiter einfach nur geil, jetzt schön am Ball bleiben !

Alu winkel waren schon immer Top, oder doppelseitiges Klebeband das pro 1cm2 12kg halten kann (gibts bei obi)


----------



## Zaucher (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Danke für die Vorschläge. Das Problem bei Kleben oder auch schweißen ist, dass, wenn ich nur einmal die Front abmachen will, ich den kompletten Pumpenblock dranhängen habe, was nicht ganz von Vorteil ist.
Ich hab mich mal wieder vor das Case gesetzt und über eine Stunde überlegt wie ich das am besten machen kann.
Dann kam mir die Idee:

Ich werd mir ein Alurohr besorgen welches einen Innendurchmesser von 3mm besitzt. Danach werden 4 gleich lange Teile abgesägt und auf die Richtige Länge gefeilt.
Richtige Länge heißt....der Abstand von Case-Außenseite zur Innenseite der Front - die Dicke der Aluleisten.
Danach kommen in das Alurohr beideitig M4 Innengewinde rein.
Das Rohr dient also als sogenannten Abstandshalter. In die Aluleisten werden auf der einen Seite Senkungen eingearbeitet für Senkschrauben, damit diese nicht mit der Innenseite der Front kolidieren.

Ergebniss:

Ich kann die Abstandshalter mit normalen Imbusschrauben an das Case schrauben. Die Leisten an die Abstandshalter.

Vorteil:

- kann jeder Zeit die Front wechseln
- später die Möglichkeit ein Inlay reinzusetzen

Nachteil:

-mehr Aufwand

Ich hoffe ihr konnten mir folgen 

Achja: Morgen kommt das Paket von Highflow


----------



## P37E (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

versuche da am besten noch was in richtung entkopplung einzubauen. z.B. fette Gummi oder Kunststoff Ringe die du zwischen Case und deinen Halter machst. Dürfte bei den Pumpen schon von Vorteil sein.


----------



## Zaucher (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



P37E schrieb:


> versuche da am besten noch was in richtung entkopplung einzubauen



Die D5 Pumpen sind sehr vibrationsarm im Gegensatz zur DDC. Ich denke das wird keine Probleme machen.


Heute kamen endlich meine POMMES JUHUUUUUUUU..........




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edel was sich Highflow immer einfallen lässt mit dem Verpackungsmaterial 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun zum Inhalt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bin natürlich heute noch den ganzen Tag in den Keller gestanden und hab die Leisten an das Case fixiert. Sehr viel Arbeit....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dukex2 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Das sieht sehr lecker aus


----------



## SchnickNick (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

also dass Understatement nun auch schon bei der Verpackung eingesetzt wird hab ich noch nicht gesehen 
Spaß bei seite... Das schaut mal wieder sehr lecker aus


----------



## Zaucher (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Danke euch beiden 

Nach mehrmaligem anpassen, sieht es wohl endlich so aus, als ob es passt....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manicmanuel (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

schicke Kiste

...Ps wenn das Projekt fertig ist und du wie angekündigt Hardware wieder verkaufst, hab ich Interesse an 2 der Koolance inkl Pumpen für mein kommendes Mountain Mods Projekt


----------



## Zaucher (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

@Manic: Danke.....

Ok werd ich vermerken 


Was meint ihr...soll ich die Fillports an die Front anschrauben oder ans Case?...dann würde der Schlauch bei der ersten Bohrung nur durchgeführt.


----------



## SchnickNick (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

jetz schaut doch supi aus


----------



## Own3r (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Super hast du da die Sachen eingebaut !

Sieht wirklich sehr edel aus.


----------



## watercooled (10. Juni 2011)

Sign.

Ein absolut krankes aber geniales Projekt


----------



## affli (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Was meint ihr...soll ich die Fillports an die Front anschrauben oder ans Case?...dann würde der Schlauch bei der ersten Bohrung nur durchgeführt.



Gute Frage; Würde bestimmt beides gut aussehen. 
Tendenziell würd ich die Shotverschraubung direkt an der Front fast besser finden! 

Ansonsten siehts doch langsam echt gut aus deine Pumpenarmada..


----------



## crankrider (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Finde auch, das sie sich in der Front besser machen, gehört rein optisch
auch ehr dahin, zu den ganzen Pumpen und hast alles an einem Ort 


schicke Lieferung hast du da bekommen, aber wo sind die Frites ,
bekomme hier langsam Hunger, oder hast Du sie schon weggefuttert 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Zaucher (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



SchnickNick schrieb:


> jetz schaut doch supi aus



Danke dir 



Own3r schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich sehr edel aus.



Danke 



watercooled schrieb:


> Ein absolut krankes aber geniales Projekt



Das hört man gerne 



affli schrieb:


> Tendenziell würd ich die Shotverschraubung direkt an der Front fast besser finden!



Danke....ich glaub ich werd die Shots an der Front lassen 



crankrider schrieb:


> schicke Lieferung hast du da bekommen, aber wo sind die Frites ,
> bekomme hier langsam Hunger, oder hast Du sie schon weggefuttert



Die Idoten haben statt Pommes so komische Schläuche und Anschlüsse geschickt. Frechheit....Ich wollte doch nur Pommes 


Heute hab ich das erste Koolance Top umgebaut, damit es bereit ist für den Betrieb. Das heißt.....180° Verbinder hinten und Plexi innen 

So sieht das gute Stück von innen aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Plexi:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Umgebaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



180° Verdinder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Außerdem hab ich 8 Bohrungen für beide 360er Radis gebohrt. Allerdings hab ich jetzt ein Problem. Ich kann den Eingang der Radis nicht zum Deckel zeigen lassen, da unten schon die Schiene für die Seitenwand ist.
Da hilft nur wieder 4 Bohrungen in der Mitte des Deckels zu bohren für 4 Shots.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SVR (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Das Bild mit dem 180° Verbinder gefällt mir persönlich am besten.


----------



## Manicmanuel (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Jup die Verdinder  sehen echt cool aus und tragen wohl auch zu einem noch höheren Durchfluss bei. Die "Schlauchkurve" hat wohl dem fließenden Wasser mehr Widerstand entgegengesetzt.

Was ich aber noch nicht mitbekommen habe ist der Nutzen dieser Plexiglas Teile. Klärt mich bitte jmd auf.


----------



## Zaucher (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Danke euch..

Das Plexiglass hat auch einen großen Einfluss auf den Durchfluss. Das fließt statt in den ersten AGB direkt in den zweiten. Normalerweise wären ja mit diesem Top 2 Kreisläufe realisierbar, da 2 AGBs vorhanden sind.
Ich hoffe man kann es verstehen


----------



## Zaucher (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Die Bilder wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aquaero umgebaut auf....Schwarze Blende dran..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja ich weiß, da fehlt ein Knopf, nur find ich den nirgends...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dukex2 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Sehr geil, allein das Geld was da zu sehen ist


----------



## SVR (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Zum Glück hast du nicht den Esc Knopf verloren.


----------



## negert (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich hab die 165 Seiten grad durch und mein Gott... wie geil ist das denn?

Fast schon schade das die Komponenten nachher wieder wegkommen...

Auf jeden Fall ein [ABO]


----------



## HAWX (10. Juni 2011)

negert schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab die 165 Seiten grad durch und mein Gott... wie geil ist das denn?
> 
> Fast schon schade das die Komponenten nachher wieder wegkommen...
> 
> Auf jeden Fall ein [ABO]



Du bist ja früh dran

@Zaucher das Aquaero sieht klasse aus


----------



## negert (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*


Ja schon, aber besser spät als nie


----------



## Zaucher (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Sehr geil, allein das Geld was da zu sehen ist



Joa...da kriegt man schon nen guten PC für 



SVR schrieb:


> Zum Glück hast du nicht den Esc Knopf verloren.



Das wäre bitter....zum Glück kann man die Knöpfe untereinander wechseln.



negert schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ein [ABO]



Danke....freut mich 



HAWX schrieb:


> @Zaucher das Aquaero sieht klasse aus



Danke...Ja das Aquaero macht einiges her.

Ich bin zuversichtlich dass es mit den 1000 Liter klappt. Durch das Plexi wird sozusagen ein AGB "ausgeschaltet". Mal schauen 

Ich hab heute nochmal Anschlüsse, Schotts und einen Doppelnippel nachbestellt.
 Ingesamt werden 54 Anschlüsse verbaut.


----------



## Der Maniac (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

ó_Ò

Nicht schlecht...! 

Den Taster am Aquaero kann man aber doch trotzdem noch betätigen, oder nicht?


----------



## Zaucher (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Den Taster am Aquaero kann man aber doch trotzdem noch betätigen, oder nicht?



Jop funktioniert trotzdem 

Mal wieder Bilder für euch:

Radi auf Deckel....2. folgt wenn die Hardware umgebaut wird...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Front mit allem  Pipapo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Maniac (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

zomfg!

Und ich dachte das Case wäre groß xD Das wirkt so mikrig mit dem Aufbau!


----------



## Kuppy (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Oh spielt da einer Dart ? 
Die Abwurflinie hab ich momentan auch noch, Betonung liegt auf momentan den der Dartautomat steht zum Verkauf..

B2T: So ein riesen Gehäuse und dann passt nicht alles rein, echt skurril


----------



## Own3r (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Super! 

So langsam nimmt das Case an Gestalt an, wie es später aussehen wird - einfach fett


----------



## Zaucher (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Der Maniac schrieb:


> Und ich dachte das Case wäre groß xD Das wirkt so mikrig mit dem Aufbau!



Ich hab es mir heute gedacht...verdammt ich brauch ein größeres Case 



Kuppy schrieb:


> Oh spielt da einer Dart ?



Aber Hallo ....aber nur noch Steel.




Kuppy schrieb:


> B2T: So ein riesen Gehäuse und dann passt nicht alles rein, echt skurril



Ja...die 2x 400mm AGBs sollten auch noch irgendwie rein 



Own3r schrieb:


> Super!



Danke 


Morgen werd ich mal die Front verschlauchen mit dem klaren Schlauch. Danach werd ich schaun wo die 2x 400mm AGBS reinpassen. Hardware wird dann denk ich mal am Montag oder Dienstag ins Gehäuse ziehen. Oh man ich hab jetzt schon Angst wenn ich die Kiste das erste mal anschalte. Ich glaub ich werd vorher 4 Rollen Zewa um die ganze Hardware wickeln


----------



## HAWX (11. Juni 2011)

Zaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Oh man ich hab jetzt schon Angst wenn ich die Kiste das erste mal anschalte. Ich glaub ich werd vorher 4 Rollen Zewa um die ganze Hardware wickeln



Das kann ich verstehen, aber das wird schon
Wobei Zewa da nicht viel hilft. Bei dem Durchfluss ist ja in paar Sekunden der ganze Kreislauf, leer im Falle einer Undichtigkeit.


----------



## Zaucher (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



HAWX schrieb:


> Wobei Zewa da nicht viel hilft. Bei dem Durchfluss ist ja in paar Sekunden der ganze Kreislauf, leer im Falle einer Undichtigkeit.



Wenn es so passiert wie im Testkreislauf hab ich in knapp 4 Sekunden 1 Liter im Case. Ich glaub ich trink mir davor einen an dann juckts mich nicht mehr so


----------



## PornoStyle (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

am besten 2 

Das projekt ist geil bin schon auf den abschluss gespannt bis wen alles fertig ist  hoffe das wird so schnell wie möglich sein


----------



## Zaucher (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



PornoStyle schrieb:


> am besten 2


 
...Dann wird es aber schwer mit befüllen. Ach wie locker ich da wäre. Ich würd glaub ich noch laut lachen wenn ich seh wie meine Hardware langsam baden geht.

BIS FREITAG WIRD DIE KISTE DEFINITV LAUFEN. Wochenendlan ich kooooooooommmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeee  mit Gabelstapler


----------



## PornoStyle (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

dan machst halt son spezialforrichtung fürs befülltn wie im Spital mit dem ständer

ich freu mich schon darauf^^
hoffe du schafst die 1000L/h


----------



## Zaucher (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



PornoStyle schrieb:


> dan machst halt son spezialforrichtung fürs befülltn wie im Spital mit dem ständer


 
Geniale Idee. Dann kann ich sogar im liegen vom Bett aus befüllen. Was will man mehr 

Bald ist es soweit. Morgen wird es wieder jede Menge Bilder geben.


----------



## PornoStyle (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich Freue mich schon riesig darauf

Ach ja kanst ja noch schnell ins Spital gehn und nem alten son teil klauen und dan rennst raus


----------



## negert (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Wenn ihr Infusionsbesteck meint, das gibts in der Apotheke zu kaufen. Das ist aber nicht wirklich sinnvoll bei der Menge Wasser die benötigt wird, weil da nur recht wenig Wasser rauskommt...


----------



## PornoStyle (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

dan hängt man einfach einen DICKEREEN schlauch dran und schon gehts


----------



## STSLeon (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Du baust so ein krankes System, das ist einfach zu hart. Einfach nur genial, wobei ich froh bin die Stromrechnung nicht bezahlen zu müssen.


----------



## Zaucher (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



PornoStyle schrieb:


> dan hängt man einfach einen DICKEREEN schlauch dran und schon gehts



So schauts aus 



STSLeon schrieb:


> Du baust so ein krankes System, das ist einfach zu hart. Einfach nur genial, wobei ich froh bin die Stromrechnung nicht bezahlen zu müssen.



Danke....Ich glaub die Stromrechnung wird nicht all zu hoch ausfallen. Die Pumpen haben zusammen einen Verbrauch von 390W Spitze. Das Sys wird sich bei 600W einpendeln unter Last.
Rechner läuft am Tag vll. 2-3 Stunden...mehr nicht.


----------



## negert (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



PornoStyle schrieb:


> dan hängt man einfach einen DICKEREEN schlauch dran und schon gehts


 
nö geht leider nicht. das Ding welches für den Tropfenfluss (wtf was für ein Wort) zuständig ist, passt nicht über nen dickeren Schlauch. Aber irgendwie ists ja egal. Wer so viele Pumen in nen Wakükreislauf einbindet, kriegt den auch mit Wasser voll


----------



## Manicmanuel (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Morgen wird es wieder jede Menge Bilder geben.



Bist doch nicht etwa bei der Befüllung ersoffen???

Bin schon gespannt auf den Anblick der Verschlauchung.....


----------



## Zaucher (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Manicmanuel schrieb:


> Bist doch nicht etwa bei der Befüllung ersoffen???
> 
> Bin schon gespannt auf den Anblick der Verschlauchung.....



Nein noch nicht ....Heut werd ich die komplette Hardware von meinem Benchtable in das Gehäuse packen, damit ich auch rechtzeitig zum Freitag fertig werde. Hab auch schon die Versandbestätigung von AT bekommen, dass sie die Anschlüsse losgeschickt haben


----------



## Zaucher (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

So dann poste ich doch schon mal die ersten Bilder.....

Zuerst einmal hab ich die ganze Hardware von meinem Benchtable abmontiert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann hab ich die Kühler zerlegt und geprüft ob sich Dreck angesammelt hat. Kam ganz schön was zusammen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mainboard....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Graka....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide Radis montiert + Lüfter.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Letzte Pumpe gesleevt und samt Modkit montiert...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann kamen die Netzteile dran....ganz schön knapp....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der ganze kasten wiegt ohne Seitenteil, Hardware und Wasser 35 kg....


----------



## SVR (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Das untere Netzteil hat aber schon ganz schön gelitten. 

Ich tippe auf ein Gesamtgewicht von 50kg.


----------



## Poempel (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

sieht gut aus aber 35kg?!  da kommen mindestens nochma 10kg für Hardware etc dazu... mein gott wer soll das transportieren? und vorallem wie?


----------



## Hatschi (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

sers

Zaucher dein Maschiene ist echt mal ein kleiner Blickfang, sieht echt nach was aus, wie ich finde passt der Schriftzug ganz gut ins gesammt bild, bloß was mich stört sind die Plexiteile zwischen Bitspowerdeckeln, wirkt so halb fertig, also ob das was fehlt.
Und 35kg+ klingt echt mal nach Lanparty.

ach und kommt da noch ein Filter rein für den späteren Altag, weil da ist schon a weng dreck drine.


----------



## Zaucher (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



SVR schrieb:


> Das untere Netzteil hat aber schon ganz schön gelitten.
> 
> Ich tippe auf ein Gesamtgewicht von 50kg.


 
Ohja...das NT hat schon den ein oder anderen Kratzer ..50 Kg denke ich auch.




Poempel schrieb:


> sieht gut aus aber 35kg?!  da kommen mindestens nochma 10kg für Hardware etc dazu... mein gott wer soll das transportieren? und vorallem wie?


 
Der Fiesta von meinem Kumpel fährt mit meinem PC zur Lan. Der braucht ja 50 Prozent mehr Sprit 



Hatschi schrieb:


> bloß was mich stört sind die Plexiteile zwischen Bitspowerdeckeln, wirkt so halb fertig, also ob das was fehlt..


 
Danke....mit dem Plexi...das sieht nur auf den Bildern so "komisch" aus. Ich finde wenn man davor steht sieht es nicht mehr so schlecht aus. Wenn mal alles von Innen beleuchtet wird, passt das denk ich mal ganz gut.




Hatschi schrieb:


> ach und kommt da noch ein Filter rein für den späteren Altag, weil da ist schon a weng dreck drine.


 
Hab den Filter von AC noch hier rumliegen. Allerdings kann ich nur 2 45° Winkel anschließen, da die 19/13 zu breit sind. Mal schauen ob der noch rein kommt.

Ich bin dann mal wieder beim Basteln


----------



## sinthor4s (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Sieht nach einer coolen Maschine aus



Hatschi schrieb:


> Und 35kg+ klingt echt mal nach Lanparty.



Ja und zwar bei dem mit dem schwersten rechner  
Vor allem lässt sich so ein Würfel ganz schlecht tragen... die Form ist einfach unpraktisch


----------



## Poempel (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Der Fiesta von meinem Kumpel fährt mit meinem PC zur Lan. Der braucht ja 50 Prozent mehr Sprit


 
hält der das aus? 

Edit: wieviel Wasser ist eigentlich am ende ungefähr im Kreislauf?


----------



## Zaucher (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



sinthor4s schrieb:


> Vor allem lässt sich so ein Würfel ganz schlecht tragen... die Form ist einfach unpraktisch


 
Danke...dass er unpraktisch ist, hab ich gemerkt als ich ihn auf die Waage tragen wollte 



Poempel schrieb:


> Edit: wieviel Wasser ist eigentlich am ende ungefähr im Kreislauf?


 
Der Fiesta wird zu kämpfen haben. Vorallem hat er selber auch noch ein Obsidian 800D.
Ich rechne mit ungefähr 6 Liter. Bei dem Testkreislauf waren genau 5 Liter drinnen.


----------



## SVR (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



sinthor4s schrieb:


> Vor allem lässt sich so ein Würfel ganz schlecht tragen... die Form ist einfach unpraktisch



Er kann ihn ja immer auf dem Boden von Seite zu Seite kippen.


----------



## Resax (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

hmm stimmt 
noch ein bisschen die ecken amhauen und man hat einen schönen ball


----------



## L.B. (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Mein Rechner wiegt auch knapp unter 50kg und bis jetzt ist noch nichts durch die Decke gebrochen. Diesbezüglich must du dir also keine Sorgen machen. Mit LAN-Party ist allerdings nicht viel los, es sei denn, du hast einen Lastenaufzug oder wohnst im Erdeschoss.


----------



## Zaucher (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



SVR schrieb:


> Er kann ihn ja immer auf dem Boden von Seite zu Seite kippen.


 


Resax schrieb:


> noch ein bisschen die ecken amhauen und man hat einen schönen ball


 
...Geniale Ideen 



L.B. schrieb:


> Mit LAN-Party ist allerdings nicht viel los, es sei denn, du hast einen Lastenaufzug oder wohnst im Erdeschoss.


 
Mal schauen wie es am Wochenende wird. Muss halt an jeder Seite einer anheben. Muss gehen....

Ein paar Bilderchien hab ich noch für euch...
Ich hab mich dafür entschieden doch den 120er einzubauen, da er perfekt zu meiner Verschlauchungstheorie passt.
Wenn also morgen die Anschlüsse kommen, werd ich erst mal 4 Bohrungen bohren für die Fillports bzw. Schotts und danach kann verschlaucht werden.
Ich finde das Teil sieht richtig geil aus mit den 360er Radis auf dem Deckel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab aber noch kein Plan wo ich die 2x 400mm AGBs hinstellen soll


----------



## BENNQ (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Warn die nicht mal nach oben rausstehend geplant (also AGBs) ? oder sind da jetzt die Radis im weg?


----------



## Zaucher (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

jop waren sie mal, aber wie du schon geschrieben hast, haut das nicht mehr ganz hin weil die Radis im Weg sind. Die AGBs müssen also intern irgendwie Platz finden.


----------



## BENNQ (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

schräg zur Seite raus? 

Ich fand die Idee so geil


----------



## SVR (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



L.B. schrieb:


> Mit LAN-Party ist allerdings nicht viel los, es sei  denn, du hast einen Lastenaufzug oder wohnst im Erdeschoss.


 
Alternativ son ein großes Luftkissen für Stuntmänner, auf welches er immer den Rechner werfen kann.


----------



## L.B. (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

... den Angestellten nicht zu vergessen, der dann die Einzelteile aufsammeln kann. 


Der Rechner sieht wirklich sehr cool aus.


----------



## MetallSimon (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



SVR schrieb:


> Alternativ son ein großes Luftkissen für Stuntmänner, auf welches er immer den Rechner werfen kann.


 Oder gleich aus dem ganzen PC so ein Luftkissenmobil machen. Lüfter sind dafür ja reichlich vorhanden


----------



## SchnickNick (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

einfach Anhängerkupplung rann basteln und feritg


----------



## PornoStyle (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Am besten macht er einen wasserantrieb einfach n Feuerwerhschlau dranhängen und das ding schwebt schon

Ach ja hast du eigentlich bei den Versuchsaufbau schon 1000L/H durchgepumpt?


----------



## Poempel (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

es waren irgendwas um die 980l/h...


----------



## Nom4d (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Jop, 980l/h waren das letzte


----------



## PornoStyle (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

WOW also ich häte angst hät ich sone HW 

Hast du auch sgenügend schlauchschellen?

kauf am besten die im baumarkt aus stahl hab ich auch getahn die halten bomben fest  kanst den schlauch nur durchschneiden anderst kriegst den nicht weg


----------



## Hatschi (14. Juni 2011)

Schlauchschellen wozu? Er verwendet 19/13 Schlauch da gibt es nur Schraubenschlüsse
wozu eigentlich weitere AGB's?
die Koolance Tops haben doch jeweils 2.
Sry wenn schon erwähnt wurde wieso.


----------



## PornoStyle (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ups dachte er braucht tüllen naja mit denen ist es auch gleich besser hoffen wir mal das nix schief geht aber wird es schon nicht 
aber WTF 50 KG wird das vill das ist ja recht viel meines wiegt vill 20 kg denk ich mit wakü aber 50 ist schon krass^^

Ich freu mich aufjeden fall fals du die 1000 L knacktst


----------



## Zaucher (15. Juni 2011)

Danke an alle. Das Gewicht macht mir echt noch sorgen. Ich glaube dass ich die Plastikräder wo anfangs am Gehäuse dranne waren, wieder hin nieten. Vorteil liegen auf der Hand....man kann das Case schieben und gescheit anpacken. Das Gewicht werden die Dinger schon mitmachen oder? 
Ich hoffe dass die Anschlüsse morgen kommen.


----------



## PornoStyle (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

nim doch etwas festere rollen als plastik  ich hab nicht so das vertrauen darin 
nim solte mit stahlhalterung^^


----------



## Zaucher (15. Juni 2011)

Ausprobieren werd ich die Rollen auf jeden Fall. Wenn sie brechen, weiß ich, dass mein Pc zu schwer war 

Edit: in eine Wakü muss mMn ein richtiger AGB, deshalb die 400mm von Ek.


----------



## sinthor4s (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Ausprobieren werd ich die Rollen auf jeden Fall. Wenn sie brechen, weiß ich, dass mein Pc zu schwer war


 
Ich würde aufpassen wie die Rollen befestigt sind. Im schlimmsten Fall verbiegt sich der Boden des Gehäuses an den Punkten der Rollen.


----------



## Manicmanuel (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ersteinmal wieder ein Lob an die getane Arbeit. Es ist immer wieder ein GEnuss das Teil zu sehen.

Bei den Rollen würde ich auch auf eine stabilere Ausführung zurückgreifen. In einem Möbelhaus lässt sich sowas ganz gut finden.

Der Blecherne Boden ist meines Erachtens nach nicht stabil genug.... wenn du damit mal über ne kleine Kante (Türschwelle) rollst, haste den Salat. Ebenso ist die Auflagefläche der oberen Enden der Rollen am Gehäuse echt knapp bemessen, da würde ich breite Beilagscheiben, innen wie außen, verwenden.

Ist ja schon ein kleiner Schwertransport den die "Röllchen" zu tragen haben.


----------



## Zaucher (15. Juni 2011)

Danke euch....Ich hätte noch ein paar Bilder, aber vom Eierphone lassen die sich schwer posten.... 

Da habt ihr wohl recht. Ich muss mal schauen ob ich solche Rollen im Baumarkt finde. Nieten kann man dann auch vergessen. An den jetzt vorhandenen Bohrungen für die Rollen, sollte ich die Rollen (wenn ich welche finden sollte), nicht fixieren? Eher weiter innen? 

Wie ich sehe werden wohl in 1 Stunde meine Anschlüsse geliefert "freu"


----------



## sinthor4s (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Warum nimmst du nicht einfach so eine möbel- bzw. Pflanzenplattfrom mit Rollen in der stabilen Ausführung? 
Da gibt es bestimmt auch welche in annehmbarer Form.


----------



## SVR (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Also wenn du neue Rollen nimmst, würde ich vielleicht noch an deiner Stelle den Boden verstärken. Denn wie bereits erwähnt, würde der wohl als erstes die Grätsche machen.


----------



## Poempel (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

wie wärs mit nem klavier tragegurt?


----------



## sinthor4s (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Poempel schrieb:


> wie wärs mit nem klavier tragegurt?


  Und wie willst du grade laufen, wenn dir dieser Klotz den Schwerpunkt verlagert


----------



## negert (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Vielleicht sowas oder gleich das hier


----------



## Poempel (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



sinthor4s schrieb:


> Und wie willst du grade laufen, wenn dir dieser Klotz den Schwerpunkt verlagert


 
Chuck Norris kann das.


----------



## Own3r (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



sinthor4s schrieb:


> Warum nimmst du nicht einfach so eine möbel- bzw. Pflanzenplattfrom mit Rollen in der stabilen Ausführung?
> Da gibt es bestimmt auch welche in annehmbarer Form.


 
So würde ich das auch machen, denn die Standardrollen werden das Gewicht sicher nicht aushalten.


----------



## Zaucher (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ihr seid zu geil. Der 2. Vorschlag von negert fand ich Klasse.....wobei der Klavier Tragegurt auch gut kommt 

Nun brauch ich aber eure Hilfe. Ich hab einfach null Plan wie ich die 2 oder vll. auch nur einen 400mm AGB verbauen soll.
Ich zeige euch schnell beide "Kammern" mithilfe von Bildern. Eilt da ich noch schnell in den Baumarkt fahren muss und 10 Liter Dest. Wasser zu holen.
Danach kann ich euch alle Bilder posten was ich heute alles gemacht habe.

1. Kammer:

Null Platz...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Kammer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deckel: bissel unscharf...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wer ne gute Idee hat....her damit


----------



## L.B. (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich sage dir, die Rollen werden halten. Ich habe bei mir auch kleine Möbelrollen verbaut welche mit je 30kg (auf der Erde ) belastet werden können, d.h. 120kg insgesamt. Selbst die kleinsten im Baumarkt (ziemlich billiger Müll ) haben noch 15kg ausgehalten, was aber bei einer Gesamtmasse von 50kg und bei ungleichmäßiger Gewichtsverteilung schon knapp werden könnte. Ich persönlich bin sehr froh, dass ich Rollen angebaut habe, denn 50kg zieht man ohne Rollen nicht mal eben aus der Ecke raus (es sei denn du bist im Besitz eines Offroad Fahrzeugs mit Seilwinde...). Und halten werden sie ganz sie wie gesagt mit Sicherheit, guck doch mal einen 0815-Schreibtischstuhl an. Dessen Rollen tragen einen ja auch (und ich glaube kaum, dass du weniger als 50kg wiegst).


Edit: Jetzt habe ich deine Bilder verpasst.  Sieht auf jeden Fall sehr überdimensioniert aus.


----------



## Zaucher (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Stimmt wenn man es so sieht. Meinst du es könnte Probleme geben mit den Nieten?


----------



## Poempel (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

du kannst die agb's ja an eine seitenwand schrauben

weiß aber nich ob du da schon sichtfenster drin hast...


----------



## Zaucher (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Wäre möglich, nur kann ich dann die Seitenwand nicht mehr entfernen. Ist mir wichtig, da ich immer wissen will, ob nicht was ausläuft


----------



## Manicmanuel (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Eine Seitenwand würde mir auch gefallen... wie sieht es denn hinter dem Mobo intern aus (neben den Pumpen) da sieht es nach ein wenig Platz aus ... oder irre ich mich.

 ansonsten n kleinen Tower daneben Stellen (oder n Fass) 
Spaß beiseite, das ist mal wirklich ne enge Angelegenheit......

Auf kleinere/andere AGB´s auszuweichen ist keine Option?

nur so kurze (unausgereifte Gedankengänge):

1. Eventuell einen kleineren eckigen stehend zwischen den Radis stehend montieren.... 
2. Liegende röhrenartige unter dem Case, wenn der Abstand durch die Rollen groß genug ist (klingt aber riskant/aufsetzen usw...)


----------



## Poempel (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Dann kannst du es ja nich viel anders als wie im 2. Bild machen... schwierige Aufgabe


----------



## Zaucher (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Manicmanuel schrieb:


> Eine Seitenwand würde mir auch gefallen... wie sieht es denn hinter dem Mobo intern aus (neben den Pumpen)


 
Guter Gedanke.....leider nicht machbar da ja von der Front Schläuch nach innen führen.




Manicmanuel schrieb:


> Auf kleinere/andere AGB´s auszuweichen ist keine Option?)


 
Hab nur die daheim und die Kiste sollte morgen laufen 



Manicmanuel schrieb:


> Liegende röhrenartige unter dem Case, wenn der Abstand durch die Rollen groß genug ist (klingt aber riskant/aufsetzen usw...)


 
Riskant ist die ganze Sache eh. Gefällt mir sehr gut. Leider muss ich vom Deckel weg in den AGB. Hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen. Von der Länge her wird es auch nicht gehen.



Poempel schrieb:


> Dann kannst du es ja nich viel anders als wie im 2. Bild machen... schwierige Aufgabe


 
Ja...ganz an die Pumpen schieben. Sieht man halt nicht viel von der Hardware 


Hier mal ein Bild. Ich muss wie gesagt vom Deckel direkt in den AGB.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manicmanuel (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Hab nur die daheim und die Kiste sollte morgen laufen


 


Oh je, was ist mit der eigentlichen AGB funktion der Koolance-Tops.. ich versteh du willst auf Nummer sicher gehen.

Stehend im Gehäuse vor den RAM Riegeln könnte ich mir auch noch vorstellen.... ich weiß net genau wo die Ein-/Auslässe liegen... ich glub da hilft nur alles so weit wie möglich vormontieren und dann gucken wo´s am besten passt....


----------



## Zaucher (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Das Verschlauchen ist echt verdammt schwer. Die AGB`s der Koolance Teile funktionieren schon noch. Ich wollte halt die 400mm AGBs verbauen. Ich werd die jetzt nach ganz rechts schieben an die BP Pumpen. Kann die halt nirgends verschrauben


----------



## Zaucher (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich bin gerade mit dem Verschlauchen fertig geworden. Das ist jetzt kein Witz..ich hab mir die Reihenfolge genau aufgeschrieben wie ich es verschlaúchen werde. Doch zum Schluss hab ich den kompletten Überblick verloren und musste jeden Schlauch nochmal überprüfen.
Ích fress einen Besen wenn das alles auf Anhbieb dicht ist. 
3 Winkel wurden bzw. mussten verbaut werden. Schön ist was anderes, aber um den max. Durchfluss zu erreichen nicht anderst lösbar.
Bilder werd ich morgen machen, ist kein gutes Licht für jetzt.

Die versprochenen Bilder von heute Nachmittag..

Zuerst einmal die Anschlüsse von AT:

Alpacool Schotts..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Doppelnippel:

Ob der Dicht ist?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach gleich die Bohrungen gefertigt..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ergebniss:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach hab ich für die Lüfterkabel aussparungen gefertigt, damit ich die Kabél durch den Deckel in das Gehäuse führen kann...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Verschlauchung und mit:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der vordere linke Schlauch wurde bereits leicht gekürzt. Bild entstand davor...

Morgen gehts dann ans befüllen...ich will nicht


----------



## crankrider (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

die Alpha-Schotts, gefallen mir sehr gut am/im Case, hast Du sauber gemacht 

ja bei dem Massaka, glaub ich Dir gern, das Du da den Überblick verloren hast ,
aber schön das alles auf Anhieb dicht war, hat man ja auch nicht immer

Grüße

crank


----------



## Zaucher (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Danke.....leider weiß ich noch nicht ob alles dicht ist, kann ich erst morgen sagen. Da gehts nämlich ans befüllen.
Die Alpha-Schotts machen schon was her. Qualitativ kommen sie aber nicht an die Bitstpower Schotts an der Front ran.


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

@Zaucher

Drehst du die Lüfter auf den Radis noch mommentan arbeiten sie ja nach unten.
Schaut aber echt klasse aus


----------



## <BaSh> (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

@Soldat0815
Die saugen die Luft von unten und blasen die nach oben wenn ich mich gerade nicht verschaue


----------



## Zaucher (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich hab die Lüfter so montiert, dass sie frische Luft von oben zum Radi befördern. Ist das nicht optimal oder wie?

Mit verschlauchen gerade fertig geworden. Ich weiß es sieht nicht sonderlich schön aus, aber das war fast nicht anderst möglich. Ich musste auch auf einen UV-"schwarzen" Schlauch umsteigen, da 7 Meter nicht gerreicht haben.
Die Verschlauchung ist auf max. Durchfluss ausgelegt worden. In etwa der gleiche Aufbau, nur ohne Manometer.
Mal schauen ob es heute Abend zu 1000 Liter reicht. 

Hier die Bilder. Im Bild fehlt allerdings das 2. NT.:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt geht es ans befüllen


----------



## SchnickNick (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

verschaut!  die saugen sie von oben an und drücken die luft durch den Radi richtung gehäuse 

Edit: misst Zaucher war schneller 
Edit²: Doch so wie die Lüfter montiert sind is das Perfekt meiner Meinung nach 
Edit³:  schaut natürlich ziemlich wirr aus wie ich finde!  vllt doch nicht auf maximalen durchfluss ausgehen?


----------



## Zaucher (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



SchnickNick schrieb:


> Edit³:  schaut natürlich ziemlich wirr aus wie ich finde!  vllt doch nicht auf maximalen durchfluss ausgehen?


 
Ne vergiss es ...es muss nur einmal 1000 Liter aufblinken, dann ist mir alles egal und das Ziel, dass ich mir gesetzt habe, wurde erreicht.


----------



## L.B. (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Das ziel hätte man auch anders erreichen können. Such dir einen Decompiler für die Firmware, schreib auf das LCD 1000l/h und fertig. 

P.S. Sieht schon ganz nett aus.


----------



## Zaucher (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich sitz hier gerade vor einem Pc, den ich am liebsten in die Tonne werfen will. Ich krieg es nicht ansatzweise zum entlüften.
Der Schlauch vom AGB weg enthält null Wasser. Ich glaub die Anordnung der AGBs haut nicht hin. Selbst wenn ich die Koolance Teile einzeln befüllen will geht das nicht, da sich so viel Luft im System befindet, dass das Wasser im Schlauch "stehen" bleibt 
Hat jemand da irgend einen Trick.
Die Anordnung der AGBs sieht so aus...Der rechte AGB sitzt vor den ersten Pumpen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schelmiii (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Also für mich sieht es so aus, als müsse die erste Pumpe nach dem AGB Wasser ansaugen. Soweit ich weiß können die Pumpen aber keine Luft ansaugen. D. h. die AGBs müssen über der ersten Pumpe stehen, dass das Wasser durch die Schwerkraft automatisch reinläuft. Ab dann befüllt die Pumpe den Kreislauf automatisch.
Ich kapier aber aus dem Bild nicht genau, wie du die AGBs geschalten hast. Für was brauchst du 2?


----------



## Zaucher (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Das letzte Bauteil im Kreislauf ist der Radiator auf dem Deckel. Danach von oben in den AGB. Danach über den Schlauch zum 2. AGB. Danach zur ersten Pumpe vorne an der Front.
2 brauchen tut man eig. nicht. Ich kann die AGBs nicht mehr aus dem Gehäuse transportieren . Die Pumpen ziehen null Wasser an. Momentan befinden sich in etwa 3 Liter im Kreislauf. Ich hab schon versucht an verschiedenen Stellen Wasser nachzufüllen. Das Ging nur kurz, danach staute sich das Wasser im Einfülltrichter.


----------



## Own3r (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Super! Jetzt geht es hier ja sehr schnell zur Sache. Das Case wirkt jetzt schon zu klein


----------



## MetallSimon (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Und wenn du denn Pc einfach mal ordentlich kippst und bisschen"schüttelst" bzw. hin und her schwenkst?
Falls du garnichtmehr weiter kommst dann nimm oben den Schlauch der vom Radiator führt, häng den in eine Schüssel oder so und dann puste in den AGB.


----------



## Zaucher (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Kräftig schütteln ist nicht so bei dem Gewicht. Die Schläuche der ersten Pumpen nach dem AGB sind komplett leer. Auch wenn ich von oben in den AGB puste, drückt es das Wasser zwar in Schläuche, fließt aber danach gleich in den AGB zurück. Das ist doch nicht normal?!


----------



## Schelmiii (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ähm ist die erste Pumpe nach dem AGB in der Front oben oder unten? Das Wasser MUSS von alleine in die Pumpe reinlaufen, dass geht nur wenn du den AGB über das Case hältst (was wohl zu spät ist) oder wenn du erste Pumpe nach dem AGB unter dem Wasserspiegel der AGBs is. Außerdem hilft es vllt, im oberen (bzw mittleren Bereich des Kreislaufes) Bereich den Kreislauf zu öffnen, dass kein Luftdruck entsteht, der gegen das Wasser wirkt.


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Wo hast du die erste Pumpe am AGB angeschlossen?

Mommentan sieht es für mich so aus aus müsste die Pumpe das Wasser nach oben saugen.
Das Beste ist immer wenn die Pumpe das Wasser von unten im AGB bekommt also das Wasser praktisch zur durch die schwerkraft zur Pumpe gedrückt wird.
Außer ich seh das falsch auf dem Bild

Hier mal ne Skizze



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetallSimon (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Also was ich jetzt noch wüsste, wäre eine Hilfsumpe zwischen die beiden AGBs zu machen, sodass diese dann erstmal den Kreislauf entlüftet und dann die Pumpe einfach wieder abnehmen. Dabei müssen die AGBs dann Allerdings geschlossen sein(wegen Druckausgleich).


----------



## Zaucher (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Es ging nicht anderst als wie bei dir die rechte Skizze. Ich musste es letzten Endes so verschlauchen. Die Bohrungen der Front sind ja mittig angesetzt, also ging es nicht anderst die Pumpen so anzuschließen.

Es würde ja auch nichts bringen wenn ich den zweiten AGB rausnehme oder?

@Metallsimon: Ich hab leider keine Pumpe mehr, die ich dafür verwenden könnte


----------



## rUdeBoy (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Kann sein, dass das an dem Problem liegt, welches ich vorher schon mal angesprochen hatte.
es kann sein, dass die Pumpe nicht richtig arbeitet, weil sie erstmal gegen den Druck im ersten AGB ankämpfen muss und die Luft komprimieren will.

Probiere mal aus, eine Verbindung zwischen den beiden AGBs zu legen, oder in beiden AGBs einen Anschluss aufzudrehen, damit ein Druckausgleich stattfinden kann. Vielleicht bringt dich das weiter.

Zur Verdeutlichung hab ich mir mal erlaubt die Skizze von soldat weiterzu verwenden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine Gewähr 

EDIT:
Ich denke, dass die Pumpe, wenn sie erstmal Wasser gezogen hat bzw. voll mit Wasser ist, keine Probleme haben wird, Wasser durch das Steigrohr anzusaugen.

EDIT²:
Mit der Verbindung (sprich der Druckausgleich zwischen den Luftkammern) hättest du quasi einen AGB. Einen rauszunehmen hätte den gleichen Effekt.


----------



## Zaucher (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

@Rudeboy: Ich hab dass mal eben probiert. Hat aber bis jetzt noch nicht zum Erfolg geführt. Sollte ich alle Pumpen laufen lassen, oder nur bestimmte?

Würde es was bringen wenn ich den kompletten PC auf die Seite lege?

Edit: @Soldat0815: Ich war mal so frei deine Skizze zu speichern.


----------



## Uter (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Es ging nicht anderst als wie bei dir die rechte Skizze.


 Die Pumpen können nicht ansaugen sondern nur ausstoßen, damit bekommen sie so gar kein Wasser. Stell mal den ganzn PC auf den Kopf (Wobei du dann die Konsturktion von rUdeBoy brauchst).


----------



## rUdeBoy (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Wenn dadurch erleichtert wird, dass das Wasser leichter zur Pumpe gelangt könnte man es versuchen mit auf die Seite legen.

Ich würde erstmal nur die Pumpe(n) laufen lassen, die direkt nach dem AGB sind. Sollen die dir erstmal den Kreislauf soweit füllen. Ist ja auch nicht so gut für Pumpen wenn sie immer im Trockenen anlaufen.

@Uter:
Wenn die Pumpen erstmal voll Wasser sind, sollten die doch in der Lage sein, Wasser aus dem AGB anzusaugen oder nicht?


----------



## SchnickNick (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

der inhalt der AGB´s reicht doch niemals für den kompletten kreislauf oder irr ich mich da? weil wenn doch dann wieder umgedreht wird zum auffüllen, läuft dann nicht alles zurück?


----------



## Uter (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Wenn der ganze Kreislauf voll ist, dann drücken sich die Pumpen das Wasser durch den AGB zu. Wenn nur eine Pumpe voll mit Wasser ist und sie das Wasser gegen die Schwerkraft transportieren muss, dann ist es fraglich ob sie genug Kraft hat (wie gesagt: die Pumpen können nicht saugen, sie können höchstens das Wasser wegdrücken und hoffen, dass Wasser nachkommt).


----------



## Zaucher (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich hab die Kiste mal zur Seite gelegt. Passierte genau so wenig wie wenn das Case steht.
Was sollte ich eurer Meinung nach machen? Das alles neu zu verschlauchen kann ich nicht machen


----------



## Schelmiii (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Also du musst irgendwie nen AGB über die erste Pumpe bekommen, egal wie. Ob du nun einen dritten AGB einbindest oder die vorhandenen irgendwie zum befüllen aus dem Gehäuse und über es nimmst, ist egal.


----------



## Zaucher (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

So...ich hab die jetzt einen AGB entfernt. Jetzt steht nur noch einer drinne mit Ein - und Ausgang oben. Allerdings werd ich jetzt den 2. AGB von oben über einen langen Schlauch mit dem im Gehäuse befindlichen AGB verbinden. Sollte ja dann eig. funktionieren oder?
Wenn dann alles befüllt ist, nehm ich einfach eine Schlauchschelle und klemm den Schlauch vom 2. AGB ab.


----------



## Schelmiii (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Also eigentlich müsste das jetzt funktionieren. Hoffentlich^^
Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als ne Hammerwakü, die nicht gehen will. Kenn ich aus leidiger Erfahrung


----------



## Zaucher (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Aber Hallo...vorallem wenn man noch so einen Zeitdruck hat. Morgen ist Lan da sollte das Ding laufen.
Da sitzt man echt davor und hat keine Ahnung mehr was man machen soll. Zum Glück gibts so ein Forum, wo man auf erfahrene Leute, wie ihr es seit, zurückgreifen kann. 
Jetzt hoffe ich nur noch dass alles dicht ist 

Meld mich dann wenn es läuft


----------



## quadratkeks (16. Juni 2011)

*daumendrück*


----------



## Uter (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Nicht nur auf die Seite legen, du sollt es auf den Kopf stellen. 

Mal mal ein Bild, ich kann mir das noch nicht ganz vorstellen.


----------



## Zaucher (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Aktueller Stand: Das Wasser läuft...allerdings mit sehr vielen Schwierigkeiten am Anfang. Der Klare Schlauch hat nicht auf den Schraubis gehalten, wesshalb ich ihne wechseln musste.
Im AGB hört es nicht auf...da ist so viel Luft im System...wie lange kann das denn dauern?

Ich hab mal ein Bild gemacht. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass durch die AGB konstruktion immer wieder Luft angesaugt wird. Was meint ihr?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rUdeBoy (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Bei mir und meiner kleinen DDC in meinem Riesekreislauf hab ich kein Schaumproblem. Wenn ich mir deinen AGB ansehe, sieht es aber sehr nach Badewasser aus 

Bei deiner Pumpenleistung kann es sein, dass es sich gar nicht beruhigt. Da brauchst du dann mehr AGB-Volumen oder einen Filterschwamm vor dem Ansaugteil.


----------



## StrahlemanDeluxe (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

kannst nicht erst mal nur eine pumpe laufen lassen um das System erst mal zu entlüften


----------



## Zaucher (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

@Rudeboy: Gibt es da auch eine alternative um solch eine Schaumbildung zu verhindern?

@Strahlemann: Das hab ich probiert...ca. 2 Stunden lang.

Heute gehe ich mit der Erkentniss ins Bett, dass es der Liebe Gott heute nicht gut mit mir meinte. Ein nicht funktionierender Wakü-Kreislauf...Corsair Netzteil gab seinen Geist auf, die nicht Teilnahme an der Lan, wo ich mich schon das ganze Jahr darauf gefreut habe. Ich hab bis jetzt probiert meinen Kasten zum laufen zu bringen...keine Chance. Die Schaumbildung ist so krass, dass es mir ständig Luft anzieht.

Das war definitiv meine letzte Wakü!


----------



## Schelmiii (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Hmm, sehr ärgerlich. Nur nicht aufgeben, dass wird schon. Wobei ich mich unter diesen Vorraussetzungen selbst bei einer funktionierenden Wakü nicht auf die LAN getraut hätte. Nichts ist peinlicher, als ne Wakü, die in aller Öffentlichkeit ausläuft. Ich hätte den vorher ein paar Tage/Wochen auf Dichtigkeit getestet. Vorallem bei dem Druck, der bei dir herscht. Aber no risk, no fun

Zurück zu deinem Problem. Wieso hat das Netzteil schlapp gemacht? Gehts überhaupt nicht mehr?
Und ist jetzt genug Wasser im Kreislauf, so dass du den oberen AGB nicht mehr benötigst?
Machst du die Pumpen immer stoßweise an? Also immer 2 bis 5 Sekunden laufen lassen, dann aus und warten, bis sich das Wasser beruhigt hat, dann wieder von vorne.
Und den AGB immer so voll wie möglich halten.


----------



## Zaucher (17. Juni 2011)

No risc no Fun Richtig 

Keine Ahnung was mit dem NT los ist, es ging nach dem 3. mal einschalten nicht mehr an. Momentan befinden sich 6 Liter im Kreislauf. Der AGB ist voll und es kommt auch immer wieder frisches Wasser nach, demnach ist der Kreislauf voll.
Das Problem ist die heftige Schaumbildung im AGB.
Die Pumpen ziehen immer wieder Luft an. Ein- und Ausgang befinden sich am "Deckel" des AGBs. Ich hab zum Schluss nur noch die BP Teile laufen gelassen....abwechselnd mal länger mal kürzer.

Ich hau mich jetzt erst mal aufs Ohr....mit sehr großer Wut im Bauch.


----------



## Schelmiii (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Also wenn die erste Pumpe nach dem AGB das Wasser über das längere Röhrchen vom Deckel aus das Wasser aus dem AGB bekommt, ist klar das bei der Aktion im AGB da viel Luft mit reinkommt. Ich denke im Fuß des AGBs wäre der Anschluss besser aufgehoben. Ich hoff ich habs richtig verstanden und laber hier kein Stuss 
Das kaputte NT ist aber nicht das, womit du die Pumpen betreibst. Wenn doch, vllt liegts an den Stronspitzen beim Anschalten der Pumpen


----------



## Gast12307 (17. Juni 2011)

Hab den Fred erst gerade entdeckt, schöne Sache. Werde ich verfolgen


----------



## fr0gg3r (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich kann dir nur eins sagen: Kopf hoch, wird schon 

Bei meiner ersten Wakü (natürlich kein Vergleich zu deiner) hatte ich auch derbe Probleme damit, dass kein Wasser in die Pumpen kam etc. Jetzt wo es läuft bin ich happy.
Du wirst mit sicherheit anfangen die Eigenheiten deiner Wakü kennenzulernen und zu lieben, da bin ich mir sicher!

Morgen ist ja noch nen Tag!

Hätte vllt auch die Vermutung, dass der Schaum durch Zusätze im Wasser kommt. Wäre natürlich sehr ärgerlich und nervig nochmal das ganze Wasser aus dem Kreislauf rauszulassen, aber vllt funzt es mit "reinem destillierten" Wasser besser.

Was vllt auch etwas helfen könnte, wäre eine Art Sieb im AGB. Die länglichen Zylinder AGBs haben ja normalerweise eine "Düsenplatte" oder so verbaut, durch die verhindert wird, dass das Wasser zu unruhig im AGB ist. Eine Art Sieb könnte das ganze vllt noch beruhigen, vllt mal probieren.

Ich persönlich habe so etwas noch nie gesehen, soviel Schaum im AGB.

Naja, viel Erfolg morgen beim weiteren rumprobieren  Vllt hat sich das Wasser ja bis morgen so sehr beruhigt, dass sich das Problem von selbst gelöst hat 

Und übrigends: Hammer Projekt


----------



## Bufu Oo (17. Juni 2011)

Ich drück dir die daumen das es heute noch klappt und du evtl doch noch zur lan kannst.
Wenn ich an deiner stelle wäre und wüsste das ich nächsten tag frei hab, könnte ich mit sicherheit erst ruhig schlafen wenn das problem aus der welt ist.
Gruß


----------



## rUdeBoy (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Geht der Einlass per Steigröhrchen in den AGB oder "plätschert" das einfach von oben in den AGB?
Verbau mal ein Steigrohr damit das Wasser in den AGB geleitet wird und nicht aufklatscht, wenn es nicht schon getan ist 

Andere Lösungen als die die ich jetzt aufgezählt habe wüsste ich auch nicht mehr, zumindest nicht ohne neu zu verschlauchen... bei Neuverschlauchung kannst du das Wasser quasi umgekehrt duch die Pumpe drücken (von unten nach oben) und dann den Auslass aus dem AGB nach unten legen, da würde die Pumpe nicht immer wieder Schaum ansaugen.

PS:
Wenn du einmal Feuer gefangen hast, wird das auch nicht deine letzte WaKü bleiben, das verspreche ich dir. Solange du kein Leck, genug Platz (also kein MiniITX-System bauen willst) und genug GEld hast, wirst du auch immer wieder bei WaKü landen 

Von daher kann ich nur sagen:
Nach vorne schauen und weiter optimieren... ich habe jetzt so viele Durchhalteparolen und Srpüche von wegen "jetzt erst recht" gelesen, da wäre es schade, wenn du deinen ganzen Kritikern kurz vor Schluss in die Karten spielst.


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Du wirst es in Ettapen entlüften müssen also Pumpen ein wieder aus warten bis die Luftbläschen weg sind wieder ein und aus und so weiter.

Das Prob bei deiner version ist wieder die Luftblasen steigen nach oben von wo du ansaugst ergo er zieht alle Luftblasen die du aus dem System beförderst gleich wieder mit rein. Der nächste grund warum die Pumpe das Wasser von unten im AGB bekommen sollte. Jedoch hast du so einen Krasssen durchfluss das es da wahrscheinlich trotzdem nicht anders wäre.

So ein AGB schwamm wäre wol auch nicht schlecht
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter
Der beruhigt das Wasser bissl im AGB

Wenn du es in Etapen machst würde wohl eine Pumpe reichen und wäre auch besser weils nicht so schnell geht also alle anderen Pumpen weg vom Strom und nur die erste nach dem AGB laufen lassen. Du kannst ja dann auch den Durchfluss mit dem Schalter runterdrehen.


----------



## rUdeBoy (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Der Filterschwamm sollte aber irgendwo vor dem Ansaugröhrchen der als Auslass aus dem AGB dient sitzen.
Sonst wird der wenig Wirkung haben.
Und wenn der Wasserstrahl von oben in den AGB ohne Steigröhrchen klatscht wird man nie beruhigtes Wasser bekommen. Da muss dann ein zweites Steigrohr rein, damit das Wasser direkt unter die Wasseroberfläche in den AGB geleitet wird.

Das sind aber die einzigen Ansätze, die ich noch verfolgen würde, bevor ich neu Verschlauchen würde.
WaKü bzw. Projekt komplett aufgeben aufgrund eines solchen Rückschlages würde ich nicht mal im Traum in Betracht ziehen


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Dreh den AGB im Gehäuse einfach um. Dann hast du längere Schläuche da sie beide ganz runter müssen

Dann kannst dadurch den AGB auch raus nehmen und erstmal über die Pumpen stellen.

Der rücklauf geht durch dieses Rohr im AGB bissl höher ergo die Blasen schießen nach oben und den "Ansaugschlauch" machst unten seitlich hin.

Kannst den AGB zwar dann nicht direkt aufn Boden stellen aber glaub mir das dürfte das Befüllen und Entlüften gewaltig erleichtern.


----------



## Markusretz (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Hast du irgendwelche Zusätze in deinem Wasser drinnen?
Reines destilliertes Wasser dürfte ja nicht schäumen. Dein Eimertest im offenen Aufbau würde sich ja auch sehr schnell wieder beruhigen bzw. erst gar nicht aufschäumen.


----------



## Zaucher (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich bin begeistert von euren ganzen Tipps und Anmerkungen. Ich hab mich gleich nach dem ich aufgestanden bin, wieder an meinem Problemkind rangemacht. Ich hab 2 Pumpen alle auf Stufe 2 laufen gelassen um zu schauen ob es nicht doch so geht. Leider war das nicht so.
Also hab ich mit viel Konzentration ganze 6 Liter wieder herausgeblasen....mit Pumpenhilfe war da nicht. Es hat alles geklappt ohne dass ein Tropfen auf die Hardware lief. Danach hab ich den AGB ausgebaut und nochmal alles kontrolliert, was ich nicht hätte anderst machen können. Da kam mir die Idee dass ich den AGB wie folgt platziere.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Der Radiator ist die letzte Komponente im Kreislauf. Danach würde eben der Schlauch in den AGB. Danach über den untersten Anschluss ohne Steigrohr durch die Schotts in die ersten Pumpen.
Meint ihr es könnte so funktionieren? Der AGB wäre somit über der ersten Pumpen. Die Luft könnte nach oben entweichen, ohne dass sie wieder angezogen wird.
Ich weiß es sieht nicht sonderlich gut aus, aber wenn es den Zweck erfüllt.
Was mich noch gewundert hat, dass das Wasser doch so stark geschäumt hat. Woran kann das liegen?
Rein Dest. Wasser zu nehmen wäre  ne Option, aber auf längerer Sicht nicht möglich oder?


----------



## <BaSh> (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich sehe in dem Aufbau im Bild immer noch das Problem, dass das Wasser immer noch von Oben "herunterfällt" und somit vielleicht den Schaum erzeugt.Wäre es nicht möglich beide Anschlüsse (Eingang/Ausgang) unten anzuschließen


----------



## Zaucher (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Stimmt, da hast du recht. Meinst du an das größte Steigrohr von unten anzuschließen?


----------



## <BaSh> (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich würde sagen am kurzen Steigrohr das Wasser raus(Ausgang) und am langen rein (Eingang). Somit sollte sich das geblubbere oben abspielen und das Wasser das eingesaugt wird sollte ohne Luft sein?


----------



## rUdeBoy (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Gibt genug Leute, die nur destilliertes Wasser verwenden. Der Schaum kommt von Zusätzen; Inno IP schäumt zu beginn, wenn nicht alles entlüftet ist, auch recht stark. Das legt sich aber sobald sich der Kreislauf beruhigt.

AGB über den Pumpen ist schon mal gut.
Am besten wäre es jetzt noch, wenn der Ein- und Auslass am AGB unten ist, optimalerweise mit Anti-Cyclone gegen Strudelbildung. Dadurch vermeidest du, dass das Wasser was jetzt oben in den AGB sprudelt direkt wieder Blasen ins Wasser bringt, die dann womöglich angesaugt werden und von den Pumpen dann wieder aufgeschäumt werden.

Trotzdem ist das schon mal der richtige Weg 

EDIT:
Das lange Steigrohr rausschrauben, an das kurze den Einlass in den AGb und den Auslass direkt an den Anschluss (ohne Steigrohr). Am besten noch einen AntiCyclone verwenden.
So würde ich es machen.


----------



## HAWX (17. Juni 2011)

Zaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Das war definitiv meine letzte Wakü!



Du kannst aber auch nicht deine Wakü mit einer normalen vergleichen!


----------



## Zaucher (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich hab mal zur Sicherheit nochmal Foto vom AGB Boden gemacht. Ich will nicht nochmal 6 Liter ablassen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also das lange Steigrohr raus schrauben und gegen das kurze Tauschen. Das kurze komplett raus und den Auslass unten ansetzen, da wo im ersten Bild die Schraube fehlt.
Stimmt das so? AntiCyclone....liegt das dem AGB bei?

Edit: Beim Deckel brauch ich ja dann auch kein Steigrohr oder?


----------



## <BaSh> (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

@HAWX
Das stimmt.
Aber zum laufen kriegen wir die Wakü sicher noch


----------



## MetallSimon (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Wenn du erstmal nur den Kreislauf für wenige Stunden mit reinem destilliertem Wasser betreibst, und die Zusätze dann später, wenn der Kreislauf entlüftet ist, einfüllst, dann sollte die Schaumbildung eigentlich auch gering bleiben.
Ein Steigrohr raus. Der Anschluss, bei dem kein Steigrohr mehr dran ist dann zur Pumpe.


----------



## <BaSh> (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

@Zaucher ich würde das lange rauschrauben (auch das vom Deckel weg).
Dann beide Anschlüsse unten nutzen ( Ein- und Ausgang), den Ausgang(den zur Pumpe) an das kleine Steigrohr und den Eingang dann an den Anschluss ohne Steigrohr.


----------



## MetallSimon (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



			
				;3103941 schrieb:
			
		

> @Zaucher ich würde das lange rauschrauben (auch das vom Deckel weg).
> Dann beide Anschlüsse unten nutzen ( Ein- und Ausgang), den Ausgang(den zur Pumpe) an das kleine Steigrohr und den Eingang dann an den Anschluss ohne Steigrohr.


 Na ne Falsch. Da Luft ja nach oben steigt, sollten die letzten Luftblässchen durch das Steigrohr nach oben wandern.


----------



## <BaSh> (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Stimmt hast recht  habe mich gerade vertan


----------



## Zaucher (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich hätte gedacht, dass lange Steigrohr an den Eingang, damit die Luftblasen so lange wie möglich vom Boden weg bleiben, und den Ausgang an dass ohne Steigrohr. Oder nicht?


----------



## MetallSimon (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Ich hätte gedacht, dass lange Steigrohr an den Eingang, damit die Luftblasen so lange wie möglich vom Boden weg bleiben, und den Ausgang an dass ohne Steigrohr. Oder nicht?


 Ich weiß nicht ob wir grad das selbe Meinen oder nicht
Deshalb mal ein Bild des AGB


----------



## Zaucher (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

@MetallSimon: Jop genau so hab ich es gemeint 

Ich hab gerade geschaut. Für das Anti Cyclon Teil müsste ich beide Steigrohre am Boden demontieren. Ist wohl nicht so gut. Oder kann ich das auch am Deckel montieren?


----------



## rUdeBoy (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ne der AntiCyclone muss in den Boden.
Wenn du das so machst wie MetallSimon skizziert hat, wirst du aber schon deutlich bessere Ergebnisse erzielen.
Vielleicht muss man für den 1000-Liter-Run dann auf die Steigrohre verzichten und auf einen Anticyclone setzen.
Weil bei dem Durchsatz wirst du ein einer Röhre immer einen Strudel bekommen, wenn du Pech hast, geht der bis zum Boden und dann geht gar nichts mehr (das ist dann lauter als Bläschen und Schaum) 

Wenn du einen Anticyclone zur Hand hast, würde ich den dann direkt verwenden, statt beider Steigrohre.
Steht das eigentlich so in der Montageanleitung? Dachte eigentlich, dass das kompatibel ist...


----------



## Schelmiii (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Wie wäre es so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Einlas ist genau gegenüber des Auslasses (sofern das bei deinem AGB möglich ist).
Das Wasser kommt nicht in die Luft und es bilden sich keine Luftblasen.
Das Wasser strömt einfach kurz in den AGB und gleich wieder raus, da die Menge was reinströmt gleich der Menge, die rausströmt ist.
Ich denke das optimiert auch den Durchfluss.

Ich bitte um Kritik, denn ich weis selbst nicht, welche Nachteile mein vorgeschlagener Aufbau hat


----------



## rUdeBoy (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

@Schelmiii:
Nachteil ist, dass sich ein enormer Strudel ausbildet. In dem Aufbau muss man bei den Durchflussraten die angepeilt werden, einen Anticyclone verwenden.


----------



## <BaSh> (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

@Schelmiii
Bei deinem Vorschlag kann es passieren das durch den hohen Durchfluss die Luft die links einströmt wieder mit herausgesogen wird. Daher wäre der Anti-Cyclone schon nützlich 

Edit: Rudeboy war schneller


----------



## Schelmiii (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ok, und wenn man während des Befüllens/ des Entlüftungsvorgang einfach einen Schwamm in den Boden legt? Um heute noch auf die Lan gehen zu können braucht er ja etwas, was er im Haushalt finden kann und die Wakü trotzdem lauffähig macht.


----------



## <BaSh> (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Den Anti-Cyclone einsatz 
Frage mich wieviel der PC wohl vollbestückt wiegt?
Denke schon so an die 40kg


----------



## Manicmanuel (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Wie sieht es mit der Möglichkeit aus, einfach die beiden großen AGBs weg zu lassen und nur auf die Koolance zu setzen.

Einen Versuch wäre es zumindest wert.


----------



## Uter (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Beim AGB sind 2 Dinge wichtig:
1. Ein- und Auslass muss unter der Wasseroberfläche sein (falls das von Natur nicht geht musst du Steigröhrchen einsetzen)
2. Ein- und Auslass müssen möglichst weit voneinander getrennt sein (nach Möglichkeit sollte er Einlass möglichst hoch (aber eben noch unter der Wasseroberfläche) und der Auslass am tiefsten Punkt sein

Zur Schaumbildung:
Nur dest. Wasser zu nutzen ist (ohne Alu) problemlos möglich. Unter Umständen kann das Kupfer dunkel und das Nickel etwas matt werden, aber das hat keinen Einfluss auf die Kühlleistung. Im Wakübereich gibt es auch einen Thread, der heiß "schlechte Erfahrungen ohne Wasserzusatz?" oder so.


----------



## HAWX (17. Juni 2011)

Zaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte gedacht, dass lange Steigrohr an den Eingang, damit die Luftblasen so lange wie möglich vom Boden weg bleiben, und den Ausgang an dass ohne Steigrohr. Oder nicht?



So gehört das, wenn ich dich richtig verstanden hab


----------



## Soldat0815 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So hab ich das auch gemeint (Außer das der Anschluss zur Pumpe seitlich wäre aber ist ja egal) dann ist die Gefahr geringer das er Luft mit ansaugt. Aber das kommt darauf an wie du den AGB einbauen willst.
Wichtig ist einfach das der Ansaugtrakt so wenig wie möglich Luft ansaugen kann.
Würde auch das kurze Steigrohr verwenden bei deinem Durchfluss wirds da wahrscheinlich trotzdem bis zum Deckel spritzen da könntest dann zb so Filterschwamm einsetzen der das im AGB Bremst und dadurch auch bissl beruhigt.

Ich hab auch über 1Jahr nur Destiliertes Wasser genommen ohne Probleme hab jetzt nur bisl G48 für die blaue Farbe nei.


----------



## Zaucher (17. Juni 2011)

Momentaner Status: Es läuft 

Ich hab alles so verbaut wie ihr es gemeint  habt. Allerdings hatte ich zum Schluss keinen Schlauch mehr übrig, weshalb ich alles neu verschlauchen musste. 
Der AGB wurde ohne diesem Anti Cyclon Teil verbaut. Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt laufen nur 3 Pumpen. Ab und an steigen noch Luftbläschen auf. 
Ich werde jetzt übers Wochenende nur mit Dest. Wasser betreiben. 
Wann kann ich eurer Meinung nach alle Pumpen zuschalten?


----------



## HAWX (17. Juni 2011)

Ich würde Stück für Stück immer ein paar mehr "aktivieren".


----------



## Uter (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Du kannst gleich alle zuschlaten (probeweise), entweder sie ziehen Luft (Strudel im AGB o.ä.), dann musst du nochmal umbauen oder es läuft soweit problemlos (eventuell entlüften sie nichtmehr, aber schlimmer sollte es nicht mehr werden). Dauerhaft zuschalten würde ich alle wenn soweit keine Luft mehr im Kreislauf ist.


----------



## Manicmanuel (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Interessant wäre der jeweilige Durchfluss der pro Pumpenpäärchen hinzu kommt.
Freut mich, dass es mitlerweile "läuft" naja zumindest LAN-Tauglich.

Wünsch dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß.


----------



## Zaucher (17. Juni 2011)

Leck mich am Arsch....Ich hab gerade alle Pumpen laufen gelassen. Sowas hab ich noch nie in meinem leben gesehen. Der AGB reicht auf jeden Fall nicht aus. Luftbläschen wohin man sieht. Wenn man die Pumpen einschaltet, meint man, neben dir startet ein düsenjet.
Ich glaub für die LAN reichen erst mal 4 Pumpen auf Stufe 1^^.  Ich mach mal ein Video


----------



## Own3r (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Das will ich sehen 

Das muss wirklich ein richtigen Krach machen, wenn da die Luft durchgepumpt wird.


----------



## <BaSh> (17. Juni 2011)

Kann ich mir vorstellen 
Immerhin läufts. Um die anderen Pumpen kümmern wir uns wenn du nach der Lan wieder da bist o_O


----------



## MetallSimon (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Ich mach mal ein Video


 Ich bin schon ganz kribbelig 
Ich glaube ein Filterschwamm im AGB würde helfen und der AGB sollte so voll wie möglich sein.


----------



## rUdeBoy (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Sooo,
ich hab mal eine neue Skizze angefertigt.
Damit sollte man imo das beste Ergebnis was Luft-ansaugen angeht erzielen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Erklärung:
beide AGBs verbauen; dann den Luft- und den Wasserteil jeweils verbinden damit Druckausgleich (bzw. Volumenstrom) stattfinden kann.
In den linken gehts rein, aus dem rechten AGB zur Pumpe... dann sollte sich (meiner Meinung nach) wenn im linken AGB der Strudel entstehen. Um den dann nicht einzusaugen hab ich mal noch einen Anti-Cyclone in den rechten AGB gesetzt.


----------



## Manicmanuel (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

warum nicht gleich einen Externen großen AGB zur Abwechslung. So ein "kleines" 5 Liter Fässchen Becks oder Franziskaner macht sich doch auch ganz gut


----------



## Zaucher (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

So...ich hab leider nur ein Video gemacht. Allerdings sieht man da die extremem Verwirbelungen im AGB.
Alle Pumpen zu verkabeln und dann noch alles im Gehäuse unter zu bringen kann ich vergessen. Es ist einfach zu wenig Platz da.
Ich werd wohl nach der Lan alles nochmal in Angriff nehmen, speziell um das Problem mit dem AGB. Ich denke der beste Weg ist, wie schon erwähnt worden, die AGBs Parallel zu verschlauchen.

@Rudeboy: Meinst du auch so oder mit deiner Skizze?

Der PC läuft und hat somit die Freigabe zur Lan, auch wenn nur 4 Pumpen laufen.

Ich muss wohl später einen Kompromiss eingehen. Wenn ich die 1000 Liter erreichen will, wobei ich da ziemlich zuversichtlich bin, dann nur wenn beide Netzteile außerhalb des Gehäuses sind. Aber ich denke mal, dass zählt auch 


Hier das Video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uice5xHhVlM


----------



## rUdeBoy (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Da hättest du auch bei Luftkühlern bleiben können 

Ich denke so wie es bei mir skizziert ist, wird es am wenigsten Strudel geben.


----------



## MetallSimon (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Hast du da Milch in deine Wakü getan
Ich glaube dein AGB ist einfach zu klein. Schießt das Wasser gegen den Deckel des AGB? Wenn ja, dann würde es vlt. ohne Steigrohr funktionieren und evtl. noch mit Schwamm.


----------



## Hatschi (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

was ist eig aus dem AGB von Marma geworden?
und pack einfach eine SChwam mal in den AGB,


----------



## Own3r (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Sieht wirklich aus wie Milch in der Wakü


----------



## watercooled (17. Juni 2011)

Ich spreche mal aus was alle Denken: die Wakü ist voll mit Sperm... Ach lieber doch nicht 

Aber ich Finds cool! Mal was völlig anderes was noch keiner hat 

Mfg


----------



## PornoStyle (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Sieht ja geil aus

sonst mit stoff oder schaumdingern in den AGB's reintuhn solte die schaumbildung denk ich verhindern bzw eindämmen


----------



## Zaucher (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Nie wieder Wakü...diesmal wirklick 

Als meine Kiste lief, hab ich mir gedacht ich trage die Kiste mal in mein Auto. Gesagt getan....am Auto angekommen, Kiste schon halb im Auto gewesen....Shit, geht von der Höhe nicht rein. Gerade am anpacken gewesen, sah ich wie ein kleiner "Fluss" an der Front runter lief. ****....da hat es den Schlauch von der Tülle gezogen. Also die ganze Kiste wieder ins Haus getragen. Nicht zu viel genug hab ich noch gesehen wie es unterhalb des AGBs nass war. Klasse.....Doppelnippel kaputt.....FRECHHEIT!

Also konnte ich erst einmal den Doppelnippel austauschen, damit wieder alles dicht war. Mittlerweile war es 22 Uhr Abends.
Also wieder alles befüllt und die Kiste nach draußen getragen. Jetzt mussten wir erst einmal vom Kofferraum unten so eine Ablage entfernen, damit das Teil überhaupts in der Höhe reinpasst.
In mein eigenes Auto ging es nicht rein, also dass von meinen Eltern genommen.

Meine Nerven waren am Ende. Jetzt sitz ich hier auf der Lan mit immer ca. 4-6 Leute im Nacken.

Das war es dann soweit..

@Hatschi: Den Martma AGB hab ich nicht mehr..

Wie gesagt werd ich die AGBs später parallel verdinden. Um die 1000 Liter zu erreichen werd ich wohl alle Pumpen aus dem Gehäuse ausbauen.....mal schauen.


----------



## PornoStyle (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

das ist ja sehr ärgerlich glaube kaum das es deine letzte sein wird^^

kann passieren


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Boa das sieht echt übelst geil aus mit dem Schaum

Ich glaube du musst die AGB bei den Pumpen da diese sehr klein sind alle voll Wasser machen da diese zu klein sind und es aufschäumt.

Das nächste du brauchst wirklich beide AGBs die du am besten so Anschliest



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So hat das Wasser 2mal die möglichkeit sich zu beruhigen und die Luft entweichen zu lassen grad mit den schwämmen.

Wenn das nix bringt wirst du wiklich auf was großeres Umspringen müssen mit Schottwänden und schwämme um das Wasser ruhiger zu bringen.


----------



## Pumpi (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Hi Zaucher

Errinnert mich irgendwie an mein Champagner für alle :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: Lass gut sein und hör auf, du hast gekämpft wie ein Löwe, jetzt ist auch mal gut 

Strapazier die Nerven deines tollen Daddys nicht über, irgendwann sagt der auch : Ich hab die Schnauze voll !!!


----------



## negert (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Pumpi schrieb:


> Strapazier die Nerven deines tollen Daddys nicht über, irgendwann sagt der auch : Ich hab die Schnauze voll !!!



Ämmm... aber nicht gleich das ganze Projekt aufgeben. Die 1000l sind drin und jetzt aufzugeben wär sicherlich falsch. (nachdem so viel Geld und Zeit investiert wurde)

Du schaffst das keine Frage. Da kann auch ein abreissender Schlauch oder Schaum (oder wie hat es watercooled noch gleich genannt...) im Kreislauf nichts dran ändern


----------



## fr0gg3r (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Wollte mal nachhören, ob es etwas neues gibt?
Läuft das ganze jetzt so wie du es dir vorgestellt hast?


----------



## <BaSh> (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Würde mich auch interessieren ob alles noch funktioniert und wie es weiter gehen soll, ich glaube ich hätte dir auch nur im nacken gestanden um dein Werk zu bestaunen


----------



## affli (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich denke nicht das Zaucher aufgeben wird. 
Das wär echt sehr sehr schade und der falsche Weg. 

Wann dann kurz Pausieren und mit neuem Elan an die sache ran. 

Ich drück dir auf alle Fälle die Daumen das es bald wieder positive Nachrichten zu vermelden gibt.


----------



## Bufu Oo (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich wäre auch mal gespannt wie sich das System noch so auf der LAN gemacht hat.
Aber viel wichtiger ist das Beruhigen des Wassers...schon erfolge gefeiert diesbezüglich?


----------



## Zaucher (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Dann meld ich mich mal wieder 

Momentan werkelt der Rechner mit nur 4 Pumpen. Da ich momentan ein wenig Lernstress habe, bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen, Verbesserungen vorzunehmen. Ich werde die Tage noch einen Schott, 2 Doppelnippel und noch etwas Schlauch bestellen, da die von Alphacool Doppelnippel nicht dicht gehalten haben.
Danach werd ich nochmal in den Deckel eine Bohrung fertigen für den einen Schotts, damit ich via Doppelnippel den 2. AGB anschließen kann. Vor den AGBs kommt dann 1 Y-Verbinder, damit ich die beiden Ausgleichsbehälter parallel verschlauchen kann. Ziel ist....weniger Verwirbelungen im AGB afaik weniger Schaum.
Ich hoffe das funktioniert so wie ich mir das vorstelle.


----------



## Shizophrenic (23. Juni 2011)

Mich begeistert dein Projekt nach wie vor, ich hoffe das du die Probleme noch in den griff bekommst.

Weiterhin viel Glück, du schaffst das schon!!


----------



## Zaucher (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

@CoXxOnE: Danke dir 

Hatte in den letzten Tagen etwas Schulstress 
Allerdings hab ich dass hier nicht vergessen. Ich hab heute wohl die letzte Bestellung bei Aquatuing getätigt.
Im Warenkorb waren:

-4x 19/13er Anschlüsse
-1x AC Fillport
-4x Koolance Doppelnippel
-2x Primoflex Schlauch 

Ich hoffe dass das dann klappt mit dem parallelen Verschlauchen der AGBs


----------



## Manicmanuel (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich finde es auf jeden Fall toll, dass du an der Sache dran bleibst. 

Das bischen Luft wirst du da schon noch heraus bekommen.
Jedenfalls werde ich das hier noch bis zum Ende mitverfolgen.....


*Daumendrück*


----------



## Zaucher (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

So...nun gestern hatte ich ein wenig Zeit um die Dual AGB Lösung auszutesten.

Zuerst einmal die Bilder der oben genannten Bestellung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hab mir überlegt, wie ich am besten die 2 AGBs parallel anschließe. Dabei kam dass heraus. Schönheitspreis gewinn mit dem PC nicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich habe also beide AGBs direkt via Doppelnippel an den Y-Verbinder verbunden. Die Schaumbildung wurde besser, ging aber nicht komplett weg. Der Durchfluss lag dabei bei satten 870 Liter, brach aber teilweise auf 600 Liter zurück, was wohl ein Anzeichen auf Luft im System ist.
Was auch krass war...als ich die beiden AGBs via Schlauch oben miteinander verbunden habe, wurde der Durchfluss nochmal deutlich höher!
Ich denke ich brauche einen AGB mit mehr Volumen um so die 1000 Liter zu erreichen.
Ich habe drei Videos gemacht. Einmal beim Abschalten der Pumpen, Anschalten der Pumpen und im Gehäuseinneren, was das Lärmaufkommen verdeutlichen soll.

Edit: Die Videos lade ich gleich hoch. Dauert nur ewig!


----------



## <BaSh> (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Die 2 AGB´s oben drauf haben etwas von einem V2 Motor 
Wie groß sind denn deine jetzigen AGB´s ?


----------



## Zaucher (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

@Bash: Das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht ^^...es sind 2x 400mm AGBs

Hier die Videos:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DfkLGRNuMU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LT7Zr_YE82Y

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_awe9KcQi8


----------



## quadratkeks (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Na dann bau doch einen V8 daraus, das reicht dann wohl auf jedenfall an Volumen


----------



## L.B. (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Falls du ein Silent-System bauen wolltest, muss ich dir leider mitteilen, dass der Versuch gescheitert ist.  
Die Optik mit den AGBs auf dem Gehäusedeckel ist wirklich sehr ausgefallen. Ich würde eventuell über eine mittige Anordnung mit mindestens zwei weitern AGBs nachdenken. Dann hättest du auch ein höheres Volumen zum Ausgleichen.


----------



## affli (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Jeah Zaucher, das schreit nach V8 mindestens aber V6, damit der Sound stimmt!


----------



## Own3r (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Die ganze "Anlage" hört sich an wie ein Kraftwerk 

Da scheint ganz schon an Power hinter zu stecken. Die AGBs sehen so ein der Anordnung richtig cool aus


----------



## MetallSimon (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Die Schaumbildung scheint nun nichtmehr von den AGBs auszugehen. Wenn du es so eine Weile laufen lässt, dann sollte der Schaum eigentlich nach 1-2Stunden verschwinden.

Edit: Klutten und Lehni(?) haben glaube ich mal einen AGB gebaut. vlt könnteste die mal Fragen, ob die dir was passendes basteln. Das ließe sich dann bestimmt auch passend mit dem Gehäuse kombinieren.


----------



## watercooled (4. Juli 2011)

Das mit dem Schaum habe ich anfangs auch manchmal. Wenn noch Luft im Kreislauf ist führt das zu Schaum


----------



## Dukex2 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Schaum habe ich keinen im AGB jedoch habe ich mit Luftblasen zu kämpfen. In meinem AGB sprudelt es recht ordentlich und dabei möchte ich nur ungern von meinen Durchfluss von 200Litern/h runter gehen.


----------



## PornoStyle (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Also das system ist ja flüsterleise 

Sieht echt nicht so schlecht aus  wie wäre es wen du einfach noch 1 AGB nimmst? würde vill helfen


----------



## negert (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Wo keine Luft ist könnte nichts Schaum bilden. Schmeiss die AGBs raus und befüll das System ohne


----------



## Zaucher (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Danke euch allen. Mir ist jetzt gerade etwas anderes aufgefallen. Mir drückt es den Schlauch heftig zusammen. Wie als würde man den Schlauch mit 2 Finger zusammendrücken. Ich denke das kommt vom Druck oder? Wie kann ich denn dagegen vorgehen. Ich hab beide AGBs oben offen


----------



## Dukex2 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



> Mir drückt es den Schlauch heftig zusammen.



Vielleicht hilft da Knickschutz (Metall) etwas entgegen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Wenns den schlauch zusammendrückt dann ist durch den unterdruck 
Ergo knickschutz bringt 0 der verhindert eben nur das knicken und maximal auch bissl das aufblasen bei zuviel druck.

Schau mal bei Hydraulikschläuche die sollten das aushalten.

Blästs den schlauch auch irgendwo auf?


----------



## Zaucher (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Nein der Schlauch wird nur an 2 Stellen zusammengedrückt. Ein Aufblasen des Schlauches konnte ich nicht feststellen.

Hydraulikschläuche lassen sich bestimmt schlecht verlegen und enge Biegeradien kann man da denk ich auch vergessen.


----------



## Uter (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Eventuell würde eine andere Bauform bei den AGBs beim Entlüften helfen. Am besten wäre wohl ein Zentrifugalentlüfter. Frag mal bei VJoe2max an, der schon ein paar solcher Dinger gebaut.


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Jo das Stahlgewebe macht es nicht sooo biegsam
Vorallem könnte es sein das das Prob dann zum nächsten Schlauch wandert.
Du hast ja schon ein 10/16ner oder?
Wo ziehts den Schlauch genau zam?
Also Position in der gesamten verschlauchung zB. nach dem AGB zur ersten Pumpe?


----------



## Zaucher (4. Juli 2011)

Das Problem hatte ich ja beim Testaufbau außerhalb des Gehäuses nicht.

Momentan sind 19/13mm Schläuche verbaut. Mitten im Kreislauf drückt es die Schläuche zusammen. Einmal vor der CPU und einmal vor dem ersten 360er Radi.


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Vor dem CPU Kühler klingt weniger nach Unterdruck da sollte eher Überdruck herrschen.

Liegt eventuell doch an den zu engen Radien also doch Knickschutz.


----------



## L.B. (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ein Knickschutz sollte schon Abhilfe schaffen. Denn sobald sich der Schlauch zusammenzieht, vergrößert sich der Durchmesser des Schlauchs in einer Richtung (wie beim normalen Abknicken). Das wird vom Knickschutz unterbunden und der Schlauch zieht sich nicht mehr zusammen.


----------



## Zaucher (4. Juli 2011)

Ich kann mir fast nicht vorstellen dass ein Knickschutz Abhilfe leisten kann. Der Schlauch wird so krass zusammengedrückt, dass schier kein Wasser durchläuft. Es sind auch keine engen Biegeradien vorhanden.
Ansonsten doch ein bisschen was von so einem Knickschutz bestellen.


----------



## Own3r (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Der Knickschutz muss dann aber schon extrem eng anliegen. Ich denke das so ein Schutz nicht so viel bringen wird. Die einzige Möglichkeit ist eigentlich nur einen anderen Schlauch zu verwenden.


----------



## negert (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Mal ne ganz andere Idee:

Ist das dort eine mehr oder weniger gerade Strecke? Ansonsten könntest du die Kabel mit Alurohr "ummanteln"
so in etwa:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Ich kann mir fast nicht vorstellen dass ein Knickschutz Abhilfe leisten kann. Der Schlauch wird so krass zusammengedrückt, dass schier kein Wasser durchläuft. Es sind auch keine engen Biegeradien vorhanden.
> Ansonsten doch ein bisschen was von so einem Knickschutz bestellen.


 
Schon komisch das vor einem Widerstand wie den CPU-Kühler unterdruck ensteht.
Da gibts doch diese Metallknickschutze die sollten kräftig genug sein.
Wenn es dort keine engen Biegeradien gibt würd ichs eventuell doch mal mit Hydraulikschlauch probieren was aber wie gesagt dazu führen kann das das Problem dann wo anders auftritt.


----------



## watercooled (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Hab mir grade mal die Videos angeguckt  

Sag mal weißt du eigentlich das sich dein PC wie ein rießengroßer Industrie Nasssauger anhört, der obendrein noch mit zwei Turboladern getunt wurde? 

Absolut krank


----------



## Zaucher (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

@negert: Das wird nicht funktionieren. Müsste ich biegen und dann hab ich wieder einen Art Winkel drinnen.

@Soldat0815: So wird es auch sein. Wenn dann müsste ich den kompletten Kreislauf mit Hydraulikschläuchen ausrüsten. Da hab ich keine Lust zu.

@watercooled: Hehe...die Kiste ist wirklich abartig laut. Da sind ein paar 6990 ein witz dagegen.

Ich glaube trotzdem noch, dass das Hauptproblem an den AGBs liegt. Deshalb hab ich mir nochmal Gedanken darüber gemacht.
Ich hatte schon mal den Sprudler als AGB vorgeschlagen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit dem werd ich es wohl auch versuchen. Allerdings kann ich nur am Deckel und am Boden jeweils 1/4 Zoll Gewinde rein schneiden. Meint ihr das wird funktionieren?
Also Eingang oben am Deckel und am Boden der Ausgang. Oder wird das Wasser so stark in den AGB gepresst dass die Luft unten einfach wieder angezogen wird?

Die Plexiröhre ist 78 cm hoch und hat einen Durchmesser von 9.5 cm!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## watercooled (5. Juli 2011)

Du kennst doch bestimmt diese großen Abflussrohre mit ca. 15cm Durchmesser. Wenn sich so etwas in plexiglas finden lassen würde... Aber mit dem fährst du auch ganz gut 

Ich würde allerdings ein rießiges Anti Cyclone einbauen, welches über dem Wasserspiegel endet. Damit hast du keine bläschen


----------



## negert (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Hmmm... bei dem Druck der da drauf ist kann ich mir gut vorstellen das es wenn du das Wasser oben reinlässt, extreme verwirbelungen gibt. Ich würde es aber auf jeden Fall mal versuchen. Vielleicht würde ja ein Röhrchen welches am einlass angebracht ist (also da wo es wieder zurückkommt) das Wasser noch ein bischen beruhigen.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Das Plastikrohr nennt sich HT-Rohr

Das wird es aber nicht geben!
Es gibt nen paar Rohre, die sind allerdings für Schulen und Ausstellungen gemacht und die gibs nicht so einfach im Baumarkt nebenan


edit:

hab mal geschaut hier gibs wohl große Rohre
Rundrohr aus Acrylglas xt Plexiglas (PMMA) transparent online kaufen in Ihrem Online Baumarkt TECHBÖRSE

aber ist acryl


----------



## DasRegal (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Also ich habe noch einen riesen AGB im Keller. Falls du interessiert bist... ^^ 1,60m 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MetallSimon (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Also Eingang oben am Deckel und am Boden der Ausgang. Oder wird das Wasser so stark in den AGB gepresst dass die Luft unten einfach wieder angezogen wird?


 Da würde wieder Luft gezogen werden. Wenn due den Ein-und den Auslass unten machst und den Einlass ein Steigröhrchen anbringst, sollte es eigentlich klappen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Denk auch du musst dabei bleiben Ein und Auslass nicht genau gegenüber.


----------



## Zaucher (5. Juli 2011)

DasRegal schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe noch einen riesen AGB im Keller. Falls du interessiert bist... ^^ 1,60m



Das ist mal ein Ding. Wenn es mit meinem nicht klappen sollte, meld ich mich bei dir 

@Sky: Danke für den Link. Werd aber erst mal bei meiner bleiben 

Das ist nicht so einfach mit Steigrohr. Dann müsste das Plexirohr einen doppelten Boden besitzen.  Kann ich nicht irgendwie den Boden vom EK AGB nutzen? Sprich großes Loch in die Plexiglas Röhre am Boden und den Boden des EK mit Silikon reinkleben?


----------



## HAWX (5. Juli 2011)

Zaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich nicht irgendwie den Boden vom EK AGB nutzen? Sprich großes Loch in die Plexiglas Röhre am Boden und den Boden des EK mit Silikon reinkleben?



Wüsste nicht, was dagegen spricht.
Anders hätte ich mir es nicht vorstellen können.


----------



## UnnerveD (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Das ist nicht so einfach mit Steigrohr. Dann müsste das Plexirohr einen doppelten Boden besitzen.  Kann ich nicht irgendwie den Boden vom EK AGB nutzen? Sprich großes Loch in die Plexiglas Röhre am Boden und den Boden des EK mit Silikon reinkleben?



Obwohl ich mir da nicht so sicher wäre, ob das Silikon die Böden fest genug zusammenhält (immerhin baust du da ja ordentlich Druck auf)...


----------



## HAWX (6. Juli 2011)

Zum Abdichten guck dir mal Dirko HT an. In einem anderen Thread wurde das zum Wakühler abdichten genutzt.


----------



## watercooled (6. Juli 2011)

Genau! Das ist auch garnicht mal so teuer...


----------



## rUdeBoy (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



UnnerveD schrieb:


> Obwohl ich mir da nicht so sicher wäre, ob das Silikon die Böden fest genug zusammenhält (immerhin baust du da ja ordentlich Druck auf)...


 
Ich behaupte mal, dass man das bisschen Plexi mit Silikon (zumindest mit Aqauriensilikon) ohne Probleme zusammengepappt bekommen.
In einem Aqauarium sind durch den Wasserdruck nicht weniger Belastungen auf den Silikonnähten, denk ich mal.


----------



## Zaucher (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

So ich hab das jetzt ein wenig anderst gemacht. Und zwar wurde im Deckel eine Bohrung für einen Schott gebohrt. Um das hereinfließende Wasser zu bremsen hab ich einen Y-Verbinder gewählt, der das Wasser "spaltet" und an die Seitenwand spritzen lässt.
Als Dichtung für den unteren Anschluss, hab ich einen alten Fahradschlauch genommen.

Beim ersten Testbefüllen lief unten bei max. Belastung nichts aus.

Der AGB fasst übrigends *5,5 Liter!*

Hier die Bilder zur Verständlichung:

Deckel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Boden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal schauen ob es so funktioniert, zwecks Verwirbelungen usw....


----------



## HAWX (6. Juli 2011)

Gute Ansätze, theoretisch könnte es so klappen! Bin mal gespannt, wie es wird


----------



## MetallSimon (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



HAWX schrieb:


> Gute Ansätze, theoretisch könnte es so klappen! Bin mal gespannt, wie es wird


 Theoretisch. Aber praktisch ist der durchfluss dafür glaube ich zu hoch. Naja mal abwarten. Einn Schwamm im AGB würde außerdem auch zu weniger verwirblung/weniger Luftblasen verhelfen.


----------



## negert (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

51/2 Liter

Wieviel passt dann erst ins ganze System rein wenn das fertig ist
Ich bin mal gespannt wies aussieht wenn Wasser mit nem Speed von 1000l/h in den AGB zurückgeschossen kommt
Ach: Video nicht vergessen, gell


----------



## HAWX (6. Juli 2011)

MetallSimon schrieb:
			
		

> Theoretisch. Aber praktisch ist der durchfluss dafür glaube ich zu hoch. Naja mal abwarten. Einn Schwamm im AGB würde außerdem auch zu weniger verwirblung/weniger Luftblasen verhelfen.



Das dachte ich mir auch deshalb ja theoretisch


----------



## Zaucher (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich bin auch noch eher skeptisch ob das mit dem Einlass oben so funktioniert. Morgen werd ich es mal testen. Heute hab ich dafür keinen Nerv mehr.
Mit einem Schwamm hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Ist dabei egal wo sich dieser befindet?
Ich hab hier vom Aquarium solch einen Schwamm über.
Wer weiß, vll. kann ich morgen schon das Finale Ergbnis posten mit Video natürlich. Dann hab ich es endlich hinter mir 

@negert: Ich hab heute nochmal 15 Liter dest. Wasser gekauft. Ich denke dass es letzten endes um die 10-12 Liter sind.


----------



## MetallSimon (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Wo der Schwamm sich befindet ist eigentlich egal.Solange er zwischen Einlass und Auslass ist sollte er seinen Dienst verrichten.


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Na dann wünsch ich dir viel Glück


----------



## Bufu Oo (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Dann bin ich mal gespannt was der heutige Tag so bringt...das Volumen ist auf jeden Fall Extreme


----------



## Bagui (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich bin auch ziemlich gespannt was aus deinem Projekt wird. 
Ich drück dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen


----------



## Zaucher (7. Juli 2011)

@MetallSimon: Dann werd ich so einen Schwamm mit reinlegen. Der sollte ja so groß sein wie der Innendurchmesser vom AGB oder?

@all: Danke euch allen. Werd jetzt dann mal loslegen


----------



## rUdeBoy (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Am besten wäre es, wenn du den Einlass auch unter der Wasseroberfläche hast. Wenn ich mir dein Konstrukt mit dem Y-Verbinder ansehe also noch eine Verlängerung zwischenbauen.
Damit verhinderst du, dass das Wasser in den AGB klatscht und direkt wieder Luftblasen erzeugt.

Auch die Idee mit dem Zentrifugal-Entlüfter ist ein guter Ansatz. Auch wenn der Effekt nicht so gut sein wird, wie mit einem eigens dafür ausgelegten Bauteil, könnte es schon recht gute Ergebnisse bringen, wenn du Wasserstrahl oben quasi tangential in die Röhre leitest. Dadurch, dass an der Außenwand dann eine spiralförmige Abwaärtsbewegung stattfindet und im Zentrum langsamere Fließgeschwindigkeiten herrschen, würden Luftblasen den Weg nach oben in der Mitte suchen.
Ich meine so funktioniert ein Zentrifugalentlüfter im Groben und Ganzen (Verbesserungen wenn ich mich täusche).

Gibts heute denn dann noch ein Update?


----------



## Zaucher (7. Juli 2011)

Ich kann mit ein wenig Schlauch das ganze oben verlängern, wenn es zu stark rein plätschert. Da kann ich noch variieren wenn es nicht so gut klappen sollte.

Update wird es dann gegen Abend geben, wenn nicht alles schief läuft und sich 6 Liter auf meinem Teppichboden breit machen


----------



## Zaucher (7. Juli 2011)

Momentan laufen nur die Hälfte von den Pumpen. Unten am Boden des AGBs ist es absolut ruhig. Allerdings gibt es keine Sekunde, indem keine Luft durch den durchsichtigen Schlauch in den Eingang des AGBs fließt. Ich denke das ist normal.


----------



## <BaSh> (7. Juli 2011)

Eine gewisse Zeit lang wird ee nochdauern, bis die Luft aus Radi etc raus ist. Kannst du dein Case ein wenig schütteln?


----------



## rUdeBoy (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Wenn du genug Schlauchlängen gelassen hast, kannst du das Top mit den Radis mal vorsichtig auf die Seite legen. Wenn irgendwo Luft ist, dann in den Vorkammern der Radis.
Wenn die raus ist, sollte auch nichts mehr nachkommen...


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Wie schauts bei den kleinen AGBs aus?


----------



## Zaucher (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Also die kleinen AGBs hab ich nicht mehr verbaut. Ich denke der eine reicht. Sieht wirklich gut aus. Keine Schäumen, keine Verwirbelungen, nichts. Es steht jetzt nur noch der große AGB auf dem Case. Man höhrt richtig, wenn die Pumpen wieder Luft ziehen.
Das Case zu schütteln, geschweige denn zu kippen ist nicht möglich.
Problem sind immer noch die 2 Schlauchstücke, die es extrem zusammendrückt 
Mal schauen ob es langsam weniger wird.

Edit..so schauts aus...Eier Quali:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L.B. (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Endgeil.  Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht mehr ein. 

Einen Versuch mit Knickschutz würde ich dir schon empfehlen. Die 2€ für das Zeug sollten doch noch übrig sein?


----------



## Sickpuppy (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Das ist so ziemlich das krasseste Stück Wakü was ich je gesehen habe


----------



## <BaSh> (7. Juli 2011)

Müssen die Pumpen den ganzen durchsichtigen Schlauch das Wasser hochpumpen oder ist das der Schlauch zum Befüllen?


----------



## Zaucher (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

@L.B. u. Sickpuppy: Danke euch beiden.

@BaSh: Ja, die Pumpen müssen die Höhe überwinden, war aber anderst nicht machbar 

Edit: Lufblasen kommen immer noch ohne Ende


----------



## MetallSimon (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Video?

Ich denk mal durch den großen Höhenunterschied ist der Druck so groß. Ich würds auchmal mit Knickschutz probieren. Schlimmer kanns ja nicht werden.


----------



## Schelmiii (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ha geil, jetzt is es der Lan PC schlechthin.... not
Ich würde auch vorschlagen, den Einlass in den AGb unten hin zu machen. Falls das geht.
Weil so plätschert das Wasser ja wieder fröhlich oben rein und macht Luft ins Wasser.
Bleibt der AGB da oben drauf oder baust du das ganze danndoch wieder etwas handlicher um?
Die Wärmeabgabe der vielen Pumpen, die ich immer bemängelt habe, wäre so auf jedefall ziemlich egal.
Es ist immer genug kühles Wasser da xD


----------



## Own3r (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Der AGB ist ja dreimal so groß wie das Case! 

Du solltest mal das System ein bisschen laufen lassen und dann mal schauen, ob die Luft raus geht.


----------



## Zaucher (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich muss den Test hier abbrechen. Der Druck ist zu hoch. Mir drückt es den Schlauch so heftig zusammen, dass schier kein Wasser durchkommt. Entlüftet war es ansatzweise nicht. Vll. erschwerten die eingedrückten Schläuche das ganze.
Hab auch kein Bock jetzt für ein paar Euro wieder soviel Versand zu zahlen 

Ihr merkt an meiner art und Weiße wich ich schreibe, aber ich bin gerade sowas von angepisst 

Es soll doch nur einmal funktionieren 

@schelmiii: Ich glaube das funktioniert durch den Y-Verbinder sehr gut. Die Blasen kommen nicht ansatzweise in die Mitte des AGBs.
....Lan tauglich...auf jeden Fall


----------



## Schelmiii (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Extrem seltsam das mit dem Schlauch.
Hast du mal nur eine Pumpe laufen gehabt? Wie ist es dann?
Könnts vllt einfach ein zu enger Biegradius sein?
Oder der Schlauch ist verdreht?
wenn man theoretisch nachdenkt, muss ja überall nach den Pumpen ein Überdruck herschen und erstrecht vor einer durchflusshemmenden Komponente wie dem CPU Kühler.


----------



## Zaucher (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Selbst bei 2 Pumpen wird der Schlauch zusammengedrückt. Zwar nicht so extrem wie vorher, aber doch beträchtlich.
Zu enger Biegeradius kann ich definitiv ausschließen. Selbst der Schlauch vor dem ersten Radi wird zusammengedrückt.
Ich kann mir das nicht erklären. Da muss doch soviel Überdruck vorhanden sein..doch kein Unterdruck.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DasRegal (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Also die Lösung mit dem Knickschutz ist immernoch die beste Idee. Außerdem könntest du ja jegliche Biegungen durch Winkel ersetzen. Dann dürfte das alles klappen.


----------



## Zaucher (8. Juli 2011)

Jo schon, aber Winkel bremsen den Durchfluss.
Ein Tipp aus dem Nachbarforum kam, ich solle das ganze mal mit Kabelbinder an den eingedrückten Stellen probieren.
Aber:
Auch mit Kabelbinder hat es den Schlauch zusammengedrückt. Ich hab jetzt die Schläuche gegen 13/10 ausgetauscht. Mal schauen ob es funktioniert!


----------



## <BaSh> (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich hätte anstelle des 13/10 doch eher den 16/10 genommen. Der knickt später ein, zumindest beim Verlegen. Ob es unter Druck auch so ist kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Zaucher (8. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich 16/10er da hätte, würde ich diesen nehmen. Hab ich aber nicht. Deshalb wurde das verwendet, was noch über war


----------



## Walt (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Du kannst auch mal bei AT anfragen. Die verschicken kleine Sachen soweit ich weiß auch per warensendung oder so... Ich könnte dir auch welchen zukommen lassen. Hab noch 5 stück die ich nicht mehr brauche.


----------



## MetallSimon (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Hast du eigentlich PVC schläuche? PUR-Schläuche sind nämlich viel härter.


----------



## Zaucher (8. Juli 2011)

@Walt: Danke für das Angebot. Meld mich bei dir, wenn es so nicht klappen sollte.

@MetallSimon: Das kann ich dir nicht sagen. Die getauschten waren Primochill Schläuche.

Momentan laufen wieder die Hälfte von den Pumpen. Man kann erkennen wie sehr viel Luft durch die klaren Schläuche gepumpt werden. Der Tygon Schlauch hält sich wacker. Kein flachen Schlauch zu vermelden


----------



## crankrider (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

das ist natürlich super ärgerlich, Du tust mir da schon leid, wieviel Arbeit & Zeit Du da investierst und momentan nur Fail´s 

Aber das wird schon, lasse Dich nicht ermutigen  besonders mit den 13/10 könntest Du Glück haben , und bei der Montage sind die 
13/10 auch TOP, von wegen schlechter Biege-Radius, kommt immer auf die Firma und die Schläuche an, ich benutze die von Tygon
zwar nicht, aber sollten nach vielen Usern ja TOP sein. Das mit den Winkeln wäre zwar ne super Alternative, aber ein wenig den Durchfluss
bremsen würde es schon, evt. musst Du da bald in irgendeiner Richtung abstriche machen 

Grüße

crank


----------



## DasRegal (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Die Idee mit den harten PVC Schläuchen würde zu 100% funktionieren, doch weis ich nicht wie das umsetzbar wäre, da sich harte PVC Schläuche fast garnicht biegen lassen. Da ich noch so welchen Schlauch als 10/8er im keller leigen habe musste ich den Biegegrad gleich mal testen... bei 20cm maximal 90°. In der Dusche werden doch so Metall-Schläuche verwendet.... die dürften das auch aushalten.


----------



## Ossiracer (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Tach

Könnte es sein dass sich der Schlauch aufgrund der höheren Saug- als Druckleistung der Pumpen herrührt? Wäre die einzige plausible Erklärung, vA warum gerade vor Engpässen dieser Unterdruck entsteht.
Helfen könnte es, in deinem System diesen Schlauch zu verwenden. Ist ähnlich wie die Hydraulikschläuche, allerdings um einiges besser verlegbar.

Greez


----------



## Zaucher (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Ossiracer schrieb:


> Könnte es sein dass sich der Schlauch aufgrund der höheren Saug- als Druckleistung der Pumpen herrührt?


 
Das könnte durchaus sein. Allerdings hab ich da zu wenig Ahnung, um es zu bestätigen.
Der Vorgeschlagene Schlauch hört sich gut an. Allerdings hab ich nicht mehr vor in neues Wakü Material zu investieren.

@all: Danke euch allen 

Nun läuft die Kiste schon ca. 2 Stunden und es sieht immer noch so aus.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GqLeMAAzW8

Irgendwie kommt mir das komisch vor. Ich meine es ist mir schon klar, dass sich in dem System viel Luft befindet, aber irgendwann muss doch mal der Punkt erreicht sein, wo sich nicht mehr so viel Luft durch den Schlauch schlängelt.
Insgesamt hab ich das System heute um die 4 Stunden laufen gelassen!!

Am liebsten würd ich den Schlauch mit einer Schere durchschneiden


----------



## StrahlemanDeluxe (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

verständlich is das nicht aber wen du keine undichtigkeiten hast mus die luft ja aus dem system kommen ansonsten könntest du mit unterdruck testen ab er irgent wo luft einsaugt


----------



## Zaucher (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Mittlerweile zieht es mir den Tygon Schlauch auch zusammen.
Ich versteh das alles nicht mehr. Wieso ist da noch so viel Luft im Kreislauf, wenn die Pumpen gar nicht die Möglichkeit haben, neue anzuziehen!
Wieso ensteht so ein heftiger Unterdruck, dass es mir den Schlauch so zusammenzieht.
Viele Fragen, wo ich keine Antwort drauf habe.
Ich stoße von einem Problem ins nächste und es ist kein Licht am Ende des Tunnels


----------



## Own3r (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Vielleicht ist auch der Durchfluss zu hoch um das System ordentlich zu entlüften. Kannst du den Durchfluss mal verringern und dann mal schauen?


----------



## Zaucher (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Momentan laufen nur 2 Pumpen. Wird aber nicht besser mit den Luftblasen. Es gibt keine freie Sekunde, in der keine Luft nachströmt 

Was ich auch nicht ganz verstehe. Durch den einen Schlauch, der sich ungefähr in der Mitte des Kreislaufes befindet. Fließt ja, wie im Video zu sehen, sehr viel Luft durch. Im Gegensatz zum Schlauch der zum Eingang des AGBs führt, fließt fast keine Luft durch?!


----------



## Own3r (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich denke, dass das Wasser zwischen den Pumpen zu stark verwirbelt wird, sodass dort Luftblasen entstehen. Aber irgendwie ist das komisch


----------



## Dukex2 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Selbst mit meiner einzelnen Laing DDC bekomme ich die Luftblasen in meinem AGB nicht in den Griff (sieht bei mir aus wie bei dir auf dem Video), an den Pumpen kann es wohl nicht liegen
Die einzige Lösung wird wohl sein ein größerer AGB.


----------



## L.B. (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ih würde das System mal ein paar Tage laufen lassen. Bis alle Luftblasen verschwunden sind, kann es schon ein bisschen dauern. Selbst bei mir (mit einer einzigen nicht sonderlich starken Pumpe) hat das Entlüften recht lange gedauert. Wenn die Luft einmal raus ist, wird auch keine neue mehr angezogen.
Ich verstehe allerdings nicht, dass du an den letzten paar Euro für einen vernünftigen Schlauch sparst, der für eine solche Belastung auch ausgelegt ist.


----------



## Zaucher (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ein größerer AGB 

Ich meine...der von mir ist ja wirklich nicht klein. Die Pumpen ziehen zu 100 Prozent keine neue Luft durch den ABG an. Das Wasser am Boden ist so ruhig, da könnte man meinen, dass keine Pumpen laufen.
Ich denke nicht, dass die Luftblasen Grund für einen zu kleinen AGB sind. Oder wie meinst du das?

@LB: Wenn alle Pumpen auf Vollgaß laufen, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass nach so geraumer Zeit, immer noch "so" viele Luftblasen drinne sind. Seit dem einschalten hat sich die Luftblasenbildung nicht verbessert. 

Wieso ich spare.....Rote Zahlen auf dem Konto durch nicht eingeplante Abbuchungen, das ist alles....shice Auto!


----------



## Dukex2 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



> Das Wasser am Boden ist so ruhig, da könnte man meinen, dass keine Pumpen laufen.


Ah ok, den Punkt habe ich nicht berücksichtigt, mein Fehler!

Dann schließe ich mich dem Posting von L.B. an 


> Ih würde das System mal ein paar Tage laufen lassen. Bis alle Luftblasen verschwunden sind, kann es schon ein bisschen dauern.


----------



## Zaucher (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich traue mich auch ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass System einige Tage laufen zu lassen. Wenn ich sehe wie es den Schlauch zusammendrückt und ich an das Video mit dem Barometer zurück denke, schwant mir übles.
Damals hatte ich beim geringen Zusammendrücken vom Schlauch einen Druckanstieg von über 1.5 bar


----------



## Dukex2 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Hat auch keiner behauptet das es einfach werden wird


----------



## Zaucher (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Joa....Ganz schön zickig die Pumpen.
Durch das geplätschere bin ich in der letzten Stunde 4 mal aufs Klo gegangen


----------



## HAWX (9. Juli 2011)

Wie wäre es denn wenn du es erstmal ganz ruhig angehen lässt? Erstmal eine Pumpe nur anmachen und die mal 12 Stunden Pumpen lassen. Am besten wäre es noch wenn du das Case etwas hin und her kippen könntest.
Dann kann man später Stück für Stück ein paar Pumpen dazu.


----------



## Zaucher (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Momentan läuft nur eine Pumpe. Da könnte man meinen dass nach 10 min alles entlüftet sei. Keine Luftblasen im Schlauch zu erkennen bei einem Durchfluss von 120 Liter.
Ein bisschen schütteln konnte ich den PC auch, allerdings tat sich da nichts.


----------



## crankrider (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

ich kenne es nur allzu gut, mein Sys. läuft mit dem neuem AGB jetzt auch schon 
seit einigen Tagen und ich bekomme die Luftbläschen auch nicht raus, WTF 
Obwohl ich es schon 2x entlüftet habe 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Zaucher (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Jaja...das Entlüften.

So ich habe das System jetzt insgesamt um die 16 Stunden laufen gelassen. Zu Anfang erst eine Pumpen, danach immer so alle 2 Stunden eine dazu geschalten. Das ging alles recht gut. Als ich allerdings dann die Koolance Pumpen angeschlossen habe, ging das ganze mit den Luftblasen von vorne los.
Das heißt, die Koolance Teile sind die Ursache, dass so viele Luftblasen entstehen. Wenn ich auch in die AGBs vorne rein schaue, erkennt man dicke Luftblasen am Top oben hängen. Unmöglich diese weg zu bekommen.
Anscheinend gibt es mit den 180° Connectoren Probleme mit Entlüften laut Koolance.

Hier der Link: Water cooling systems, pc liquid cooling kit, cpu, video card, hard drive

Ich hab Koolance mal angeschrieben. Ich denke da werd ich 4 von dieser neuen Revision brauchen, was allerding viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt, bis ich diese bekomme.


----------



## HAWX (10. Juli 2011)

Wer hätte gedacht das es ausgerechnet an den Koolance liegt!?
Wenigstens weisst du ketzt das Problem und hast einen Lösungsansatz


----------



## Zaucher (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich frage mich nur warum Koolance immer noch die alte Version ausliefert, wo doch das Problem mit dem Entlüften schön länger besteht!

Bis ich jetzt die Teile bekomme, dauert wieder eine ewigkeit!


----------



## HAWX (10. Juli 2011)

Zaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich nur warum Koolance immer noch die alte Version ausliefert, wo doch das Problem mit dem Entlüften schön länger besteht!
> 
> Bis ich jetzt die Teile bekomme, dauert wieder eine ewigkeit!



Besteht das Entlüftungsproblem denn auch in "normalen" Wakü's?

Ja die Dauer ist wirklich ärgerlich!:whall:
Wie viele Pumpen hast du eigentlich momentan? Ich hab da mittlerweile komplett den Überblick verloren.


----------



## Zaucher (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Anscheinend auch bei "normalen" Waküs.
Wenn man bedenkt dass die Teile bis von Amerika komme und ich wahrscheinlich noch Zoll zahlen muss 

Momentan hab ich 18 Stück.


----------



## HAWX (10. Juli 2011)

Zaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Anscheinend auch bei "normalen" Waküs.
> Wenn man bedenkt dass die Teile bis von Amerika komme und ich wahrscheinlich noch Zoll zahlen muss
> 
> Momentan hab ich 18 Stück.



Das ist wirklich ärgerlich!
Haben die hier keine auf Lager? Der Zoll wäre ja wieder ganz schön happig...


----------



## watercooled (10. Juli 2011)

Normale Wakü ist eine Pumpe oder?
Ne Power Wakü hat dann 2, und ne kranke Wakü 4 Pumpen. Und was ist es dann mit 18 Pumpen?


----------



## negert (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

18Pumpen sind halt ein Extreme Highflow System

Wobei 18Pumpen auch 2 zuwenig sein könnten


----------



## Zaucher (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Normal ist eine Pumpe 

Selbst Aquatuning verkauft die Rev. 1.1 Version des Connectors. Sprich die alte Version. Ich hab auch schon Highflow.nl angeschrieben. Die meinten wiederrum, dass das alles über Koolance läuft.

@negert: Könnte sein ja.......


----------



## Eisfuchs (11. Juli 2011)

So ich meld mich jetzt auch mal.
Wenn die luft nicht ausm agb kommt und dann im system irgendwo reinkommt dann würd ich mal probieren mit teflonband (1,99 im baumarkt) die verschlussflächen der laings abzudichten dort ist die grösste auflage fläche wenn irgendwo angesaugt werden würde.
Wenn der radi dicht ist und die winkel und connektoren richtig auf den schläuchen sitzen ist das die einzige mir erklärliche luftquelle.

Mfg eisfuchs


----------



## DasRegal (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Also ich glaube nicht, dass das System irgendwo Luft zieht. Wenn Luft irgendwo in das System eindringt muss an einer anderen Stelle Wasser austreten. Meine Wakü braucht immer ca. 3 Tage zum entlüften. Ich denke wenn du das Problem mit den zusammenziehenden Schläuchen löst lässt du die WaKü mal eine Woche laufen.


----------



## Zaucher (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich denke auch nicht dass das System irgendwo Luft zieht. Wie "Das Regal" schon geschrieben hat, müsste an dieser Stelle Wasser austreten.
Momentan hab ich den AGB nach unten verfrachtet. Das heißt, dass der AGB jetzt auf dem Boden steht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß nicht ob es wirklich was bringt, wenn ich das System ewig lange laufen lasse. Mir kommt es komisch vor, dass sobald ich die Koolance Pumpen zuschalte, die Luftbildung krass zu nimmt.
Wenn ich nur die Bitspower Pumpen laufen lasse, sieht es so aus, als wäre der Kreislauf sogut wie entlüftet.


----------



## StrahlemanDeluxe (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

hmm du kommst ja an die Koolance nicht meh ran aber wen du den rechner nach hinten umkippst müsste sich ja die luft im sichtbereich sammeln


----------



## Zaucher (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Jo, an die Koolance Teile komm ich überhaupt nicht mehr hin. Jetzt kann ich den Rechner endlich mal gescheid kippen, vll. hilft das was. Ich muss mal morgen ein Bild von den richtig Dicken Luftblasen machen. Das ist echt heftig! Die Sammeln sich im Sichtbereich, gehen aber nicht wirklich weg, da sich immer wieder neue sammeln.


----------



## StrahlemanDeluxe (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

also wenn du ihn jetzt kippen kannst dann würd ich versuchen ihn nach vorn zu kippen das die blassen aus den agb´s zu den ausgängen(pumpen) wandern


----------



## Uter (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Wenn keine Luft mehr aus dem AGB kommt spricht m.M.n. nichts dagegen alle Pumpen einzuschalten und ein paar Stunden laufen zu lassen. Umso mehr Luft du siehst, umso mehr wird auch abtransportiert.
Ich würde den AGB so voll machen, dass die 2 Einlässe unter der Wasseroberfläche liegen, sonst verlierst du 10cm Steigungshöhe und damit Durchfluss.


----------



## negert (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Naja die Pumpen ne Woche laufen zu lassen finde ich nicht so toll... Ich mein die Luftblasen sind konstant. Viel bringt nicht immer viel, aber stören die Luftblasen denn? Ich mein soweit ich weiss stört Luft im System nur die Temperaturen und die sind dir ja eh egal oder?


----------



## <BaSh> (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Luft im Kreislauf verringert den Durchfluss, erhöht die Temperaturen und kann sogar Pumpen beschädigen.


----------



## negert (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

ok dann hab ich nichts gesagt


----------



## VVeisserRabe (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

hat neben den pumpen eigentlich auch noch Hardware platz, oder hast du die in ein externes Gehäuse verfrachtet?


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Aber irgednwann müssen die Luftblasen auch aus den Koolenceagbs draußen sein, oder gehen vom großen AGB immer wieder Luftblasen rein?


----------



## Zaucher (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



StrahlemanDeluxe schrieb:


> also wenn du ihn jetzt kippen kannst dann würd ich versuchen ihn nach vorn zu kippen das die blassen aus den agb´s zu den ausgängen(pumpen) wandern


 
Hat leider nicht wirklich was gebracht.



Uter schrieb:


> Wenn keine Luft mehr aus dem AGB kommt spricht m.M.n. nichts dagegen alle Pumpen einzuschalten und ein paar Stunden laufen zu lassen. Umso mehr Luft du siehst, umso mehr wird auch abtransportiert.
> Ich würde den AGB so voll machen, dass die 2 Einlässe unter der Wasseroberfläche liegen, sonst verlierst du 10cm Steigungshöhe und damit Durchfluss.


 
Das hat keinen Wert. Die Pumpen alle paar Sekunden "trocken" und geben heftige Geräusche von sich. Vor allem werden die Luftblasen nicht weniger.



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> hat neben den pumpen eigentlich auch noch Hardware platz, oder hast du die in ein externes Gehäuse verfrachtet?


 
Jop Hardware hat schon noch Platz. Nur die 2 Netzteile nicht mehr.



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Aber irgednwann müssen die Luftblasen auch aus den Koolenceagbs draußen sein, oder gehen vom großen AGB immer wieder Luftblasen rein?


 
Von oben rein schon, aber nicht von unten am Boden.


Ich habe Koolance kontaktiert und die haben mir bereits diese neue Version der Bleed Kits zu mir versendet . Jetzt kommt es darauf an wie lange der Versand dauert.

Um das hier nicht alles stehen zu lassen, kam mir noch eine Idee. Und zwar den Kreislauf genau da zu trennen, wo die meiste Luft durchfläuft. Das war natürlich der Schlauch nach dem Radi. Also hab ich die Stelle geöffnet und einen 5 Liter Eimer dazwischen geklemmt.
Das sieht jetzt so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also hab ich den Eimer befüllt und eingeschaltet mit allen Pumpen. Das ging dann gleich mal richtig ab. So war es noch nie als ich alle Pumpen eingeschaltet habe. Leider hat das ganze auch einen hacken, den ich nicht ganz verstehe.
Der AGB füllt sich zu schnell, als es unten Wasser abzieht. Sprich, ich kann die Pumpen nur kurz laufen lassen bei halb vollem AGB, da sich dieser innerhalb kürzester Zeit füllt. Wir reden hier von dem Zylindrischen AGB.

Wie kann das sein? Ich hab ich da einen Denkfehler drinne?


----------



## VVeisserRabe (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

vermutlich, weil die pumpen das wasser vom 5l eimer in den agb pumpen/saugen


----------



## Zaucher (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

das vermute ich auch. 
Aber warum ziehen die anderen Pumpen aus dem Zylindrischen AGB nicht schnell genug das Wasser raus?
Die würden praktisch so lange das Wasser nach pumpen, bis der Eimer leer ist.

Edit: 

Video zum weiteren Problem:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpfc2fj0xAY


----------



## quadratkeks (13. Juli 2011)

Da der Pumpen ja technisch bedingt nicht saugen können, könntest du mal versuchen den AGB unter Druck zu stellen.

Dann kann das Wasser ja nur in Richtung Pumpen entweichen...
Ein Fahrrad Ventil könnte da in Zusammenarbeit mit einer Luftpumpe Wunder bewirken und du hättest zu gleich auch dir Luft aus dem Kreislauf.

Das hätte ich schon lang gemacht, sonst probiert du das alles noch ewig.



Ich könnte dir das auch mal genau beschreiben, bei Interesse schick mit einfach mal eine PN.
Ist alles weit weniger Arbeit als du meinst...


----------



## Uter (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Da dein Einlass nicht unter der Wasseroberfläche ist gelangt bei jedem Ausschalten wieder neue Luft in die Radis und u.U. sogar noch weiter nach unten. Füll einfach mal den AGB bis auch die 2 Einlässe permanent unter der Wasseroberfläche sind.


----------



## Zaucher (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

@quadratkeks: Deine Vorschlag ist gut, leider in der Praxis nicht durchführbar. Die Dichtungen der Grafikkartenkühler wurden auf 800 mbar getestet. Darüber wird nicht mehr gewährleistet, dass diese dicht halten. Da kann ich nicht mit einer Fahrradpumpe hantieren.

@Uter: Danke für den Tipp. Ich werd die 2 Anschlüsse jeweils mit einem Stück verlängern, damit sich diese unter der Wasseroberfläche befinden.

Edit: Ich habe jetzt die Anschlüsse oben verlängert, damit die Anschlüsse unter der Wasseroberfläche befinden. Allerdings fließt das Wasser nach abschalten der Pumpen, komplett zurück. Sprich wieder in den Radi rein.
Der Wasserstand im AGB sinkt auch erheblich


----------



## Uter (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Komisch, wenn der Ein- und Auslass unter der Wasseroberfläche ist sollte nichts zurück fließen, außer es ist etwas undicht.


----------



## Zaucher (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich glaube mir bleibt nichts anderes übrig alles nochmal zu zerlegen und nochmal im "freien" den Aufbau aufzubauen. So ist es schier unmöglich den Fehler zu finden. 
Wenn im dann alles klappen sollte, kann ich alles wieder ins Gehäuse bauen. Wobei ich da mit Sicherheit einen anderen Schlauch verwenden werde.
Vll. den schon angesprochenen Tygon R6016 Norprene Schlauch,der mir nicht so schnell einknickt?!


----------



## Uter (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich glaube nicht, dass der so knicksicher ist. Auf den Bildern auf At sieht er eher steif aus und wenn er so toll zu verlegen wär hätte es ihn schon früher für Waküs gegeben.


----------



## Zaucher (14. Juli 2011)

Anscheinend wird es bald einen Test zu dem Schlauch geben. Mal schauen was der Spricht. Jedenfalls liegt die Hardware und die Wasserkühlungskomponenten komplett zerlegt neben mir.
Ich werde morgen nochmal alles auf dem Boden aufbauen. Bin gespannt was da raus kommt an neuen Erkenntnissen.


----------



## L.B. (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Dein Projekt hat eher den Charakter einer Forschungsarbeit als ein einfacher Aufbau von WaKü-Komponenten, was ich aber sehr interessant finde. Wenn du weiter so fleißig experimentierst, bekommst du die jetzigen Probleme auch noch in den Griff. 
Den neuen Schlauch habe ich auch schon gesehen. Mal sehen, ob er hält, was er verspricht. 

Kann es denn sein, dass das bewegte Wasservolumen einfach viel zu klein und der Strömungswiderstand der Komponeten viel zu groß für die Förderleistung der Pumpen ist, sodass es im System zu erheblichen Pegelschwankungen kommt? Möglicherweise kannst du das nur durch größere Schlauchdurchmesser kompensieren oder aber einfach ganz auf den AGB verzichten, was das Entlüften natürlich nicht gerade vereinfacht.


----------



## rUdeBoy (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Guten Abend liebe Forschungsgruppe 

Kannst du nochmal irgendwie eine kleine Zusammenfassung, was im Moment die Probleme sind und woran es deiner Meinung nach liegt?
Ich muss ehrlich gesagt gestehen, dass ich etwas den Überblieck verloren habe, welche Komponenten gerade wie Verschlaucht sind 

Soweit ich im Bilde bin:

1. Zusammenziehen der Schläuche
Würde ich mal so an die Sache herangehen, bei AT anzufragen, ob es ein kleines Musterstück gegen kleinen Preis als Warensendung geben kann. Damit könntest du wenigstens die Steifigkeit vergleichen, wenn du ein Stück in den Händen hälst.

Hast du nochmal versucht, den Weg mit den Coils zu testen? Hat das Ergebnisse gebracht?


2. Die Luft im System
Seh ich das richtig, dass die Luft aus den Koolance AGBs kommt? Ich glaub du musst das System einfach extrem lange laufen lassen, bis die AGBs auch entlüftet sind.
(ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl, dass die Pumpen-AGBs nicht wirklich für so einen Aufbau geeignet sind)
Bin ich auf der Höhe, dass die Pumpen keine Luft ansaugen, sondern die Luft sich irgendwo im System noch befindet?

MfG


----------



## Zaucher (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

@L.B: Danke für das Kompliment. Ja wir sind hier schon lange dabei die Eigenschaften der Pumpen näher kennen zu lernen. Das mit dem zu kleinen Querschnitt der Schläuche kam mir auch schon in den Sinn. Wäre eine Plausible Erklärung für die Probleme. Vll. ist es aber nur ein kleiner Faktor von vielen, was zu den Problemen führt.

@Rudeboy: Abend........Die Probleme hast du schon richtig angeführt. Zum einen das Zusammenziehen der Schläuche. Coils hab ich noch keine probiert, denke aber nicht, dass das was bringt.
AT werd ich mal anschreiben. Danke für den Tipp 

Ich denke dass die Luft durch die Koolance AGBs stammen. Koolance hat mir ja bereits eine neue Version der "Bleed Kits" verschickt. Das Sys extrem lange laufen zu lassen könnte helfen, allerdings nicht wenn mir nach 10 Minuten die Schläuche derart zusammenknicken, dass schier kein Wasser durchlaufen kann.

*Zurück zu Zaucher`s Forschungslabor:*


Da Freitag ist und ich nicht wirklich mehr was für die Schule und den Sport machen musste, hab ich mich natürlich gleich wieder an die Pumpen gewagt. Die lagen ja mittlerweile komplett ausgebaut und zerlegt auf dem Tisch. Also wieder die Handtücher auf dem Boden ausgelegt und ungefähr den gleichen Aufbau simuliert wie im Gehäuse zuvor.
Also mit richtiger Hardware und den beiden 360er Radis.
Das ganze hab ich dann noch verschlaucht. So sah es danach aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun gut, nochmal überprüft ob alles richtig sitzt. Dann hab ich zuerst die ersten 4 BP Pumpen eingschaltet. Die zogen das Wasser gleich aus dem AGB raus, wodurch der erste Schwall Luft schon oben am AGB an kam.
Noch einmal Dest. Wasser nachgefüllt und immer mehr Pumpen zugeschaltet. Bis ich an den Punkt angelangt war, wo alle BP Pumpen liefen, aber die Koolance Teile noch nicht. Also alle 8 Pumpen auf einmal zugeschaltet. Unvorstellbar was danach abging. So laut raschelte es noch nie im CPU und GPU Kühler.
Als ich den AGB unten genauer ansah, konnte ich eine Art "Tornado" erkennen. Die Schläuche sahen alle sehr gut aus. Kein Unterdruck oder sonst irgend ein Problem,was ich vorher im Gehäuse hatte.
Das Aquaero war bis dato nicht eingeschaltet. Aber irgendwann war der Zeitpunkt, da wollte ich wissen was ich für einen Durchfluss erreicht habe.
Also Aquaero eingeschaltet....Ich wusste, entweder bin ich derbe entäuscht, oder ich werde laut lachen und mich tierisch über das Ergebnis freuen.

*Doch es kam anderst..*

Als ich den Durchfluss ablesen konnte brachte ich meinen Mund nicht mehr zusammen. Was da meine Augen zu sehen bekamen, konnte ich nicht glauben.
Zu dem Zeitpunkt wusste ich, es war doch nicht alles falsch was ich gemacht habe.

*1115,5 Liter/h...das sind 18,6 Liter/min oder auch 310 ml/sec.*


Einfach nur abartig. Klar ist der Aufbau nicht im Gehäuse, aber das Ergebnis von letzten mal nochmal um über 130 Liter und dadurch die 1000 Liter/h zu knacken ist schon der Wahnsinn. Ich denke es ist hiermit bestätigt, dass es möglich ist, mit D5 Pumpen auf über 1000 Liter/h zu kommen.

Ich denke dass sogar noch mehr drinnen ist. Im CPU Kühler kann man Dreckablagerungen erkennen. Wahrscheinlich wird es im GPU Kühler nicht anderst aussehen. Wer weiß was da noch zu holen ist.
Warum das hier jetzt so super funktioniert und im Gehäuse nicht, kann ich mir nicht erklären. Sind es die Höhenunterschiede? Was meint ihr?


Natürlich hab ich dazu auch Videos gemacht:

Einmal Tornado:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-er6vpRfgjk 

Einmal Aufbau mir Aquaero:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dq-eQxAIW7Q


----------



## negert (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Heftig...

Naja was soll man da noch sagen... Glückwunsch


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Eigentlich ist Durchfluss unnötig aber trotzdem geil 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## HAWX (15. Juli 2011)

Glückwunsch Zaucher!

Jetzt haben die 8 Bitspower gereicht?


----------



## Zaucher (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Danke euch allen für die Glückwünsche.

@Hawx: Die Koolance machten keine Probleme mehr. Es liefen alle 18 Pumpen

2. Video online


----------



## HAWX (15. Juli 2011)

Zaucher schrieb:
			
		

> Danke euch allen für die Glückwünsche.
> 
> @Hawx: Die Koolance machten keine Probleme mehr. Es liefen alle 18 Pumpen
> 
> 2. Video online



Verrückte Sache! 
Naja jetzt ist die Frage, wie man das funktionstüchtig im Case unterbekommt oder willst du es so belassen?


----------



## hirschi-94 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Glückwunsch!! Jetzt hast du es allen bewiesen


----------



## Dukex2 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Sehr Geil


----------



## PornoStyle (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Geille Schei**e

Echt heftig was du zusammen gebaut hast


----------



## Shizophrenic (15. Juli 2011)

Hail!!! Wie geil!!!! Gratz, schon seit deiner ersten ideenfindung verfolg ich das nun, kann leider nicht immer so viel Senf dazugeben (wakü-noob) aber das nen ich mal phänomenal ^^

Jetzt musst du das nur noch im Case gebacken bekommen. Weiter so!!


----------



## Bufu Oo (15. Juli 2011)

Congrats...könnten die Zweifler jetzt nochmal was schreiben 
Jetzt muss es nur noch im Case so laufen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Glückwunsch zum Erfolg auch von mir und auch dazu das du dabei geblieben bist und es durchgezogen hast.


Bufu Oo schrieb:


> Congrats...könnten die Zweifler jetzt nochmal was schreiben
> Jetzt muss es nur noch im Case so laufen.


 
- habe auch nicht angezweifelt das es funktioniert nur den Sinn sehe ich immer noch nicht (normal reicht eine Pumpe event. 2 bei sehr großem Radi)
und wenn ich mir mal eine Wasserkühlung baue dann sollte alles in 1 oder event ein 2. Gehäuse passen (max 2 Bigtower nebeneinander)
-noch bin ich mit meiner leisen Luftkühlung zufrieden


----------



## L.B. (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Prof. Zaucher hat´s geschafft.  Was jetzt noch interessant wäre, wäre ein Langzeittest in Bezug auf die Durchflussverträglichkeit der Kühler (Kavitation & Co. wurden ja vorne im Thread schon mal angesprochen). 
Aber dein Ziel hast du ja auf jeden Fall erreicht. Dass es im offenen Aufbau funktioniert und im Gehäuse nicht, liegt wahrscheinlich an deiner Schlauchführung. Enge Biegeradien führen zum Einknicken des Schlauchs und der Durchfluss bricht ein. Also musst du einfach deine Schlauchführung im Gehäuse verbessern oder anderen Schlauch nutzen, damit es funktioniert.


----------



## Kunohara (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

HiHo,

der Zaucher hats geschafft  Über 1000 L/h... WOW... Jetzt muss man nur noch in Erfahrung bringen, warum es nicht im Case laufen will, wie es soll.

Trotzdem.. Ein dickes dickes Gratz zu der Leistung....


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Kunohara schrieb:


> HiHo,
> 
> der Zaucher hats geschafft  Über 1000 L/h... WOW... Jetzt muss man nur noch in Erfahrung bringen, warum es nicht im Case laufen will, wie es soll.
> 
> Trotzdem.. Ein dickes dickes Gratz zu der Leistung....


 Oh, ich habe ja garnicht gratuliert 

Alles gute zu dem Durchfluss "nachträglich"! 


MfG
fac3k3ss


----------



## Jens7385 (16. Juli 2011)

Auch von mir meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch!   Ich finde es klasse, dass du dich nicht hast entmutigen lassen und immer weiter dein Ziel verfolgt hast, welches du ja nun schlussendlich auch erreicht hast.
Ich kann dir nur leider nicht weiter helfen mit dem Problem, wie du es nun am besten wieder ins Gehäuse einbaust. Dies wirst du aber mit Sicherheit noch schaffen, so wie du den Rest bis jetzt auch bewältigt hast.


----------



## Uter (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Auch von mir Glückwunsch! 
Die Höhenunterschiede sind normal kein Problem (zumindest nicht wenn du den AGB endlich so weit voll machen würdest, dass auch der Einlass unter Wasser liegt ). Wie ist die genaue Reihenfolge der Komponenten? Ist im Supreme eine Düsenplatte drin?


----------



## rabitt81 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Moin erstmal in die Runde werfen.

Und was sehn meine noch Tageslichtscheuen Augen, Prof.Doc.Med Zaucher hat es nach langen Basteln geschafft!!
Der 1000l Durchfluß Mytos ist BESTÄTTIGT, einfach nur Hammer


----------



## affli (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Nice Zauchi,

Gut gemacht, geht doch! 
Ich denke das tut doch mal richtig gut auch mal wieder ein Erfolgserlebnis zu haben. 
Lange genug hats auf sich warten lassen¨Jetzt kannst du mit viel Motivation weiter machen. 

Zum Gehäuseinbau:
1. Wichtig ist, dass der AGB auch wirklich ein Stück oberhalb der Pumpen sitzt. (in deinem Fall noch Wichtiger) 
2. Versuch wie bereits gesagt, sehr enge und kurze Schlauchstücke zu verlegen.
3. Nimm auf jeden fall 16/10er Schläuche -> Noch grösser, noch besser. 
4. Demontier die Düsenplatte im CPU Kühler
5. Verlängere die Einläufe des AGB's bis mitte Tube. 
6. Wenn möglich nach der Pumpe durchflusstarke Elemente einsetzen -> Erst Radis dann erst Kühler. 
7. Betreffend Tornado ev, einen Schwamm oder Flies einlegen, auch wenn der Durchfluss etwas reduziert wird. 
8. Versuch einen zweiten Fileport zu generieren, damit du das Sys auch "rückwärts" befüllen kannst. Könnte nützlich sein. 
9. Möglichst alle Winkel Eliminieren. 
10. Viel Glück und Spass beim Einbau

Bin sehr gespannt wie es Weitergeht!


----------



## STSLeon (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Glückwunsch zu den 1000 Litern! Das ist echt pervers, freut mich für dich, dass es nach so viel Arbeit und Invest geklappt hat.


----------



## crashy1984 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

hHallo Zaucher,

ein wirklich WAHNSINNSPROJEKT hast du da gestartet! Das schon sehr beeindruckend.. Da ich auf dem gebiet der WaKü auch noch recht neu bin, finde ich es erstaunlich, das man in einem Kreislauf doch wirklich so viele Pumpen braucht um > 1000l/h zu kommen... schließlich wird ja jede D5 schon mit max. Förderleistung von 1500l/h angegeben... nun ja...

mein Abo ist dir zu diesem späten Stadium sicher!
ABO [X]


----------



## Paulner (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Cool! Aber hätte es nicht mehr Sinn gemacht die Pumpen parallel zu schlaten, anstatt in Reihe?


----------



## StrahlemanDeluxe (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Wie Geil is das den Glück Wunsch  was ich jetzt nicht mitbekommen habe du sagst die 8 BP´s haben die 1000 l schon geknackt  was für ein unterschisd haben die 8 Koolance gebracht ???


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Juli 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinen 1000Jährigen ääähhhmmm gschmarrn 1000 L/std in deiner Wakü 

Jetzt heists genauso ins Gehäuse einbauen damits den schlauch net wieder zammzieht.

Nimm doch mal genau die gleichen schläuche wie im Gehäuse und schau obs eventuell an den Schlauchlängen liegt.

Das letzte Prob wirst du auch noch überwinden


----------



## Koyote (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Hey,
ich habe das TB hier ein bisschen verfolgt und wollte mich nun nochmal melden : Glückwunsch ! Geil das du die 1000 geschafft hast


----------



## Ossiracer (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Sunshine Live 
Geile Sache! Muss jetzt nur noch im Gehäuse klappen, dann wärs noch besser


----------



## Zaucher (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

*Danke allen für die Glückwünsche* .

Ich möchte mich bei allen bedanken, die hier immer mal wieder vorbei schauen und mich mit Rat un Tat zur Seite stehen. Ihr seidt die besten. Danke.

Ich werd natürlich auch jetzt wieder alle Fragen beantworten.



HAWX schrieb:


> Naja jetzt ist die Frage, wie man das funktionstüchtig im Case unterbekommt oder willst du es so belassen?


 
Jo...das ist die größte Frage.



L.B. schrieb:


> Prof. Zaucher hat´s geschafft.  Was jetzt noch interessant wäre, wäre ein Langzeittest in Bezug auf die Durchflussverträglichkeit der Kühler (Kavitation & Co. wurden ja vorne im Thread schon mal angesprochen).


 
Ich weiß nicht wie lange ich dieses Setup so laufen lassen werde. Eigentlich konnte ich keine engen Biegeradien in meinem Gehäuse feststellen wenn ich ehrlich bin. Aber ich glaube ein Problem hab ich schon entdeckt. Werd ich weiter unten erklähren 



Uter schrieb:


> Wie ist die genaue Reihenfolge der Komponenten? Ist im Supreme eine Düsenplatte drin?


 
Düsenplatte ist vorhanden beim EK. Meinst du beim aktuellen Aufbau? Wenn ja..

AGB-BP-BP-Radi-BP-BP-Radi-Koolance-Koolance-Graka-CPU-Koolance-Koolance-Mainboard-BP-AGB 



affli schrieb:


> Zum Gehäuseinbau:
> 2. Versuch wie bereits gesagt, sehr enge und kurze Schlauchstücke zu verlegen.
> 3. Nimm auf jeden fall 16/10er Schläuche -> Noch grösser, noch besser.
> 4. Demontier die Düsenplatte im CPU Kühler
> ...


 
Danke für die Tipps 

Zu 2.: Bist du dir sicher? 
Zu 3.: 19/13 mm werden verwendet
Zu 4.: Um Verwirbelungen zu verhindern?
Zu 5.: Ich denke das ist nicht so eine gute Idee. Pumpe saugt sonst wieder neue Luft von unten an.
Zu 9.: In dem aktuellen Aufbau wurden 4 Winkel verwendet. Wenn sichs irgendwie verhindern lässt, lass ich diese weg.



crashy1984 schrieb:


> BTW: du sagtest relativ weit vorne in deinem Beitrag, das du die Pumpen früher oder später wieder abgeben willst?


 
Danke...jop ist noch aktuell. Schreib mir am besten mal eine PN. Nicht dass ich es vergesse. Werde es hier im Thread ankündigen, wenn die Pumpen zum Verkauf stehen.



Paulner schrieb:


> Cool! Aber hätte es nicht mehr Sinn gemacht die Pumpen parallel zu schlaten, anstatt in Reihe?


 
Nach mehrfachen Test machte die Reihenschaltung mehr Sinn.



StrahlemanDeluxe schrieb:


> Wie Geil is das den Glück Wunsch was ich jetzt nicht mitbekommen habe du sagst die 8 BP´s haben die 1000 l schon geknackt was für ein unterschisd haben die 8 Koolance gebracht ???


 
Nein...Ohne die Koolance hatte ich um die 800 Liter. Kam also noch gut was zusammen durch die Koolance.



Ossiracer schrieb:


> Sunshine Live


 
100 Punkte 

Wie schon mal geschrieben hab ich heute noch die beiden Kühler sauber gemacht. Als ich den Aufbau wieder verschlaucht habe, sah ich ein Molex Kabel, was noch nicht am NT angeschlossen war. Da hab ich wohl vergessen eine Koolance Pumpe anzuschließen. Demnach befüllt ich das System und gab erst mal richtig Gaß. Durchfluss stieg nochmal an 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab mich einfach mal aufs Bett gelegt und den Krach der Pumpen genossen. Aber was seh ich denn da . Da tropft doch irgendwas an den Koolance AGBs. Nach näherem Betrachten sah ich wie es an einer Schraube undicht war. Die Schraube hatte ich noch nie berührt mit irgend welchem Werkzeug! Also einmal kräftig angezogen und nichts triefte mehr. War das eventuell der Grund für die Luftblasenbildung im Gehäuse? Wieso trat das Wasser nich schon vorher aus? War die letzte eingeschaltete Pumpe die Ursache für?


Was ich mich auch noch fragte...

Ich hab mal probeweiße einen Radi vom Kreislauf entfernt. Allerdings änderte sich der Durchflusswert nicht. Ungenauigkeiten des DFM`s?

Fragen über Fragen. Je nach dem wie morgen das Wetter ist, werd ich es nochmal im Case testen.


----------



## Own3r (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ich finde es richtig gut das du es endlich geschafft hast. 

Ich hoffe es bleibt jetzt alles so wie es jetzt läuft - dann hast du einen echt edlen und besonders seltenen PC!


----------



## Lolm@n (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Hey

Auch von mir Gratulation....

Wegen dem Radi weg nehmen....
Der Radi ist nicht so eine Bremse darum ist das wohl auch nicht ausschlaggebend...
Zudem ist der Durchfluss schon recht nah am oberen Limit denke ich 

MfG


----------



## Koyote (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Und, gehst du nächstes Jahr die 2000 an ?


----------



## Lolm@n (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

wieso nicht glecih die 10k  

MfG


----------



## Koyote (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Stimmt, 1 k ist extrem uncool  Ist ja standart bei einer Wakü.


----------



## Zaucher (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

@Owner: Danke dir 

@Koyote und Lolman:: Ich glaub das war es erst einmal mit Wakü ....Beim nächsten Projekt rückt die Hardware in den Vordergrund


----------



## L.B. (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Dann solltest du aber auf diese Gerät ausweichen. 30.000l/min sind doch recht ordentlich (pro Minute wohl gemerkt, das wären 1,8 Mio. Liter pro Stunde ). Fragt sich nur, wer die Tankrechnung bezahlt. 

P.S. Ich würde an deiner Stelle das Wakü System behalten und auf ein "normales" Niveau abrüsten.


----------



## Zaucher (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

@L.B.: Was für ein krankes Teil. Die Kühler will ich nach einer Stunde mal sehen. Wenn noch was davon übrig ist^^

Ich werde defintiv alles verkaufen. Momentan hab ich da was anderes im Kopf


----------



## Dukex2 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Dann verlink doch bitte den Verkaufs-Thread wenn es soweit ist


----------



## Lolm@n (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Kokü?

MfG


----------



## Zaucher (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Dukex2 schrieb:


> Dann verlink doch bitte den Verkaufs-Thread wenn es soweit ist



Werd ich machen 



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Kokü?



Ich werd bei Luft bleiben. Auch wenn es wahrscheinlich ziemlich laut und heiß wird


----------



## crankrider (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Ich werd bei Luft bleiben. Auch wenn es wahrscheinlich ziemlich laut und heiß wird


 

Lach, war ja ein ziemlich teueres Unterfangen  aber Du hast es wenigstens versucht und dazu nur 

Kenn ich , warum nicht, ich wechsel bei meinem momentanem Projekt auch wieder zu LuKü, und so heiss und laut muss
es mit vernünftigen lüftern garnicht werden, außer natürlich man macht extreme oc 

Grüße

crank


----------



## negert (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Werde es hier im Thread ankündigen, wenn die Pumpen zum Verkauf stehen.


 
Ach shit... dann hätte ich keine Eheim gekauf wenn ich das gewusst hätte
Naja mal schauen... fürs nächste Projekt vielleicht.


So wie ich das sehe bist du fast auf 1200l/h  Ab wann ist denn mit dem Durchflussmesser schluss?


----------



## NHG (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Geil,geil,geil!!!
da hab ich ja ganz schön was verpast während meiner studienfahrt nach england.


----------



## Hatschi (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Sers
Da möchte ich mich auch mal hier melden, und gratulieren, ich verfolg das hier auch schon seit anfang an.
Enorm was du da in der Zeit aufgeställt hast, aus einem Sys was zunächst einfach nur eine Hammerhardware hatte wurde ein Sys mit einer Hammer WaKü die so wahrscheinlich einzigartig ist und für längere Zeit es auch bleibt.
Was mich aber auch interessieren würde ist was die Temperatur des Wasser sagt, ist diese durch das Pumpenmonster arg angestiegen im 1000L/h Aufbau?
Ja ich weis, dass das zweitrangig ist, aber ich würde gerne die Verlustleistung wissen, was die Pumpen ins leere drücken, da werkeln ja 600W und mehr.
Ich wünsch dir, aber weiterhin noch viel Glück das es mit dem Strudel im AGB klappt, das die AGB`s von Koolance auch bald kommen und das er Aufbau im Case funktioniert.

P.S.: ich will dann eine BP Pumpe von dir, das ich was aus dem Rekord Sys haben kann.

Und wie siehts eig dann mit der neuen Hardware aus? War da nicht was von wegen F@H und diese Grafikpoints... hast du dich schon entschieden?


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Lang und steinig war der Weg, aber super das du es noch geschafft hast  Jetzt geht es "nurnoch" um den Umzug zurück ins Gehäuse.


----------



## Kokopalme (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Ist echt Hammer geworden. Aber Alltags- bzw. Lantauglich ist das definitiv nicht


----------



## crashy1984 (17. Juli 2011)

evtl. ist er kein langänger... aber egal, sollte ich irgendwann mal aus dem alter lanparty raus sein, werde ich mir ne wasserkühlung zu festinstallation zu hause einfallen lassen... ggf. mit einbau in nen schreibtisch oder so...


----------



## crankrider (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Kokopalme schrieb:


> Aber Alltags- bzw. Lantauglich ist das definitiv nicht


 
Ach was, ist doch alles eine Frage des Willens und der Organisation 

Grüße

crank


----------



## negert (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



crankrider schrieb:


> Ach was, ist doch alles eine Frage des Willens und der Organisation



Und der Grösse des Kleintransporters.

Wie schauts denn mit dem Gewicht aus? Ich mein allein das Wasser düfte das Gewicht eines normalen PC übersteigen.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

gratuliere  

bin gespannt wie lange du bis zur nächsten main brauchst


----------



## Zaucher (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



negert schrieb:


> Ab wann ist denn mit dem Durchflussmesser schluss?



Anscheinend gibt es dafür keine Begrenzung. Geb aber unten noch ein kleines Statement zum Thema DFM ab.



Hatschi schrieb:


> Was mich aber auch interessieren würde ist was die Temperatur des Wasser sagt, ist diese durch das Pumpenmonster arg angestiegen im 1000L/h Aufbau?



Ich denke wenn man alle Pumpen 24 Stunden laufen lassen würde, müsste man alleine für die Pumpen einen 360er Radi einplanen um keine Probleme mit den Temps zu bekommen.



Hatschi schrieb:


> P.S.: ich will dann eine BP Pumpe von dir, das ich was aus dem Rekord Sys haben kann.



Gerne....meldest dich bei mir wenn sie zum verkauf stehen 



Hatschi schrieb:


> Und wie siehts eig dann mit der neuen Hardware aus? War da nicht was von wegen F@H und diese Grafikpoints... hast du dich schon entschieden?



Da hat aber jemand aufgepasst ....Ich denke da werd ich kommenden Monat einen Thread zu aufmachen 



Kokopalme schrieb:


> Ist echt Hammer geworden. Aber Alltags- bzw. Lantauglich ist das definitiv nicht



Wenn man will geht alles 



crashy1984 schrieb:


> evtl. ist er kein langänger



Oh doch....da fahr ich gut und gern mal durch halb Deutschland.



crankrider schrieb:


> Ach was, ist doch alles eine Frage des Willens und der Organisation







VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> bin gespannt wie lange du bis zur nächsten main brauchst



Das wäre natürlich Klasse...


Der PC steht neben mir und läuft. Von Anfang an.....

Ich musste natürlich überprüfen in wie weit der DFM die richtigen Messwerte liefert. Also Volumen des Wassers im AGB ausgerechnet. Kam auf 5,2 Liter. Danach die Volumenformel auf die Höhe umgestellt und berechnet bei welcher Höhe noch 3 Liter im AGB sind. Danach Stopuhr in die Hand und losgelegt. Das Ergebnis war krass. Ich kam auf 100 Liter mehr als wie der DFM angezeigt hatte. Es waren 1305 Liter/h. Ich hab nochmal alles überprüft...doch mein ausgerechnetes Ergebnis muss stimmen.
Ok...kann sein...also alles wieder ins Gehäuse umgebaut. Diesmal auch anderst verschlauchet. Befüllt, Pumpen eingeschaltet. Das entlüften ging richtig schnell. Diesmal kamen nicht so viele Luftblasen zum AGB.
Der angezeigte Durchfluss sprach für sich.....Endlich

Es ist wohl hiermit bestätigt. Mein Projekt kommt langsam zu Ende. Das Ziel, dass ich mir vor ein paar Monaten vorgenommen habe, wurde erreicht. Es ist wohl bis jetzt der einzigste PC, der mit D5 Pumpen und allen Komponenten, die in einen PC gehören, einen Durchfluss von über 1000 Liter/h hat.

Leider drückt es mir immer noch die Schläuche zusammen. Diesmal vorne am Gehäuse. Ich weiß nicht ob ich das noch verbessern soll. Wahrscheinlich wäre noch ein höherer Durchfluss drin. Ich glaub aber nicht, dass mir da ein normaler Schlauch aus dem Wakü Bereich noch helfen kann.

Demnach hier noch ein Video, dass als Beweis gelten soll. Gehäuse und ein Durchfluss größer 1000 Liter. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBODmpD5wcA

Vll. werd ich nochmal ein paar Meter Schlauch bestellen um die eingeknickten Schläuche zu wechseln...wobei ich eig. nicht richtig mehr Bock zu habe


----------



## Lolm@n (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

gratulation  

wie per pn angedeutet ich wäre durchaus interessiert an einem BP Pumpen Duo 

MfG


----------



## HAWX (17. Juli 2011)

Der Abschluss Post wie Schade
Auch das beste Projekt muss leider mal enden...
Ich denke aber mal, dass noch eine Bilderflut auf uns wartet?


----------



## negert (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Vll. werd ich nochmal ein paar Meter Schlauch bestellen um die eingeknickten Schläuche zu wechseln...wobei ich eig. nicht richtig mehr Bock zu habe



Ach komm egal. Die 1000l sind geschafft. Jetzt auf nicht Waküteile zurückzugreiffen wär doch auch doof. (dann hätte man von Anfang an andere Pumpen einbauen können)
Auf jeden Fall grossen Respekt wie schnell du das ganze Zeug wieder eingebaut hast Darauf hätte ich echt keinen Bock mehr gehabt

Auch wenns nun echt schon oft gesagt wurde aber: 1300l das sind mindestens 10x mehr als normalerweise üblich (naja wohl eher gar 20x bei ner schwachen Pumpe).


----------



## Lolm@n (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

oh ja meine DDC macht @12V gerade mal 120L/h 

MfG


----------



## L.B. (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Jetzt kannst du die Wakü-Komponenten getrost verkaufen, das Ziel ist erreicht.  Die Pumpen musst du aber noch signieren und wann kann man von deinem Projekt im Guinness World Records Buch lesen? (Wenn man bedenkt, was für ein Mist da manchmal drinsteht, kommst du locker da rein. )


----------



## Own3r (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Es wäre vielleicht noch interessant zu wissen, wie teuer der ganze "Spaß" war. 
Natürlich musst du uns nicht die Kosten sagen, nur wenn du willst, denn ich frage rein aus Interesse.


----------



## Lolm@n (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

owner das kann man sich mit ein wenig Mathe Kenntnis selber ausrechnen... 2 d5's mit Dualtop + Modkit ist ca 330€ mit koolance 2XX€ und die HW kannst dir auch etwa schätzen 

MfG


----------



## Koyote (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

War schon ein teures Projekt, da ist der weiterverkauf ja wohl selbstverständlich.


----------



## crankrider (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Aber schön das Du es geschafft hast, besonders da sich zum Ende die Fail´s häuften und 
verständlichereweise die Laune nicht mehr ganz dabei war, so wie jetzt mit den Schläuchen 

Geschafft hast Du es ja längst, also raus damit und man kann sich um andere Sachen, Projekte kümmern 
und Gratulation natürlich auch noch, das Du es doch noch so sauber hinbekommen hast 

Grüße

crank


----------



## skyw8lk3r (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Von mir auch nen Glückwunsch 

Aber wie hälst du das mit dem Geräuschpegel aus ? Das Monster ist doch ne Qual oder nicht ?


----------



## <BaSh> (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*

Auch von mir ein Glückwunsch zu mehr als 1000/h 
Das mit dem Schlauch würde denke ich noch um die 50 Liter bringen, jedoch ist dein Ziel erfüllt. Jetzt würden mich die Temperaturen mit hohem und niedrigen Durchfluss interessieren


----------



## Zaucher (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



HAWX schrieb:


> Ich denke aber mal, dass noch eine Bilderflut auf uns wartet?



Eig. nicht. Ich könnte zwar Bilder vom Aufbau machen, aber da wird man nicht mehr als Kabel sehen. Verstendlich bei 18 Molex Kabel und 2 Netzteilen.



negert schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall grossen Respekt



Danke dir 



L.B. schrieb:


> und wann kann man von deinem Projekt im Guinness World Records Buch lesen? (Wenn man bedenkt, was für ein Mist da manchmal drinsteht, kommst du locker da rein. )



Ich hab die mal vor Monaten angeschrieben. Nicht mal eine email kam zurück 



Own3r schrieb:


> Es wäre vielleicht noch interessant zu wissen, wie teuer der ganze "Spaß" war.
> Natürlich musst du uns nicht die Kosten sagen, nur wenn du willst, denn ich frage rein aus Interesse.



Kann ich gerne machen 



Koyote schrieb:


> War schon ein teures Projekt, da ist der weiterverkauf ja wohl selbstverständlich.



Denke ich auch...das nächste Projekt muss ja auch finanziert werden.



crankrider schrieb:


> Geschafft hast Du es ja längst, also raus damit und man kann sich um andere Sachen, Projekte kümmern
> und Gratulation natürlich auch noch, das Du es doch noch so sauber hinbekommen hast



Danke dir crank 



skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> Aber wie hälst du das mit dem Geräuschpegel aus ? Das Monster ist doch ne Qual oder nicht ?



Danke....ehrlich gesagt ist es nicht ertragbar. 3x GTX 480 @ Lukü sind ein Witz dagegen, ich weiß wovon ich rede 



<BaSh> schrieb:


> Jetzt würden mich die Temperaturen mit hohem und niedrigen Durchfluss interessieren



Bitte erspar mir das 



Ich habe vorher noch einen kurzen Belastungstest gemacht.

Radis: 2x Hardware Labs Black ICE Radiator GT Xtreme 360
         1x 120er TC

Lüfter: Enermax @ 900 rpm.

Idle Werte: Raumtemperatur lag bei 19°

Wasser: 40°
CPU: 47° @Stock (I7 920)
GPU 50° @Stock (GTX 480)


Unter Last...Prime 95 und Furmark:....Nach 15 Min. musste ich den Test abbrechen

Wasser: 48°
CPU: 70°
GPU: 75°

Wie man sieht machen die Pumpen ordentlich an Wärme. Die Werte wären natürich noch gestiegen. Doch die Schläuche waren nach 30 Min flach wie eine Flunder. Hatte Angst dass eventuell Undichtheiten enstehen könnten. Sicherheit ging natürlich vor.




Diesen Post kann man wohl als Abschlusspost sehen, auch wenn es mir schwer fällt. Mir hat es immer wieder Spaß gemacht hier was zu Posten, da ich gewusst habe, das die Community hinter mir steht. Dafür erst einmal ein großes Dankeschön an alle fleißigen Poster und an all die stillen Mitleser.
Auch ein Dank gilt an die Redaktion, die mein Projekt 2x auf die Main gebracht haben.

Im großen und ganzen war es ein erfolgreiches Projekt. Auch wenn ich manchmal kurz davor war alles zu verkaufen. Ich hab viel dazu gelernt und ich hoffe auch ihr habt was dazu gelernt . 
Was mich am meisten beeindrucht hat, ist die brutale Kraft der doch so kleinen Pumpen. Auch die vielen Faktoren, die den Durchflusswert limitieren. Von allem hab ich im laufe der Zeit etwas an Wissen aufstocken können. 
Auch wenn das lange nicht alles ist.

Vielleicht gibt es mal irgendwann jemanden, der den Rekord von 1300 Liter/h schlagen will. Aber dann nur mit gleichen Komponenten 

Ich hoffe ihr hattet genauso viel Freude beim mitlesen. Auch wenn ich nicht immer alles so ausführlich geschrieben habe.
Das war natürlich nicht das letzte Projek. Mein nächstes steht schon in den Startlöchern. Auch dazu werd ich hier ein Tagebuch eröffnen.

Mir fällt irgendwie nichts mehr ein was ich schreiben soll. Am besten ich beantworte noch die offenen Frage.

Gesamtkosten mit Hardware und Gehäuse: ca. 5800€

Nur Wakü: ca. 4000€

Das sind ungefähre Schätzungen. Dürfte aber denk ich mal ziemlich gut hinkommen.
Wenn ihr natürlich noch Fragen zu dem Projekt habt, könnt ihr diese gerne hier stellen, oder via PN.
Ich denke mal...man schreibt sich ​


----------



## Own3r (18. Juli 2011)

Wie man sieht lohnt sich so ein System nicht, da die Kosten viel zu hoch sind und die Leistung eher mangelhaft ist 

Versuche es nochmal mit dem Guinness Buch der Rekorde. Vielleich schaffst du es ja


----------



## HAWX (18. Juli 2011)

Own3r schrieb:
			
		

> Versuche es nochmal mit dem Guinness Buch der Rekorde. Vielleich schaffst du es ja



Das wäre wirklich episch.
Zaucher im Guinnes Buch der Rekorde *träum*


----------



## L.B. (18. Juli 2011)

Wie gesagt, wenn man sich einen 500 Strohalme in die Nase steckt, kommt man da rein, aber wenn man wirklich etwas zu Stande gebracht hat, ist das uninteressant für die Leser. 

P.S. Wenn du dir Kühlleistung, geringe Lautstärke und Usability als Ziele gesetzt hättest, wäre das Projekt ja ein ziemlicher Flop geworden. Aber der Durchfluss ist immer wieder unglaublich.


----------



## Bufu Oo (18. Juli 2011)

Ich hab hier echt immer gerne reingeschaut, vorallem die Videos sind immer ein Highlight gewesen 
Aber alles hat ein Ende, nur die Wurst hat zwei 

Eine Frage hab ich allerdings noch...wie teuer war damals der AGB den du von Martma fertigen lassen hast.


----------



## Ossiracer (19. Juli 2011)

Müsstest dir noch ein oder 2 MoRas nebst Lüffis anschaffen, dann kannst von deim kasten behaupten dasser n Monster is


----------



## rabitt81 (19. Juli 2011)

Zauchers "Kleiner" ist doch jetzt schon ein Monster, zumindest was die Durchflußwerte angeht. Kann nicht jeder behaupten 1300l/h im Waküsytem zu haben geschweige denn 18 Pumpen in EINEM Case


----------



## Paulner (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: [Projekt] Extreme Highflow System Laing D5--->1000 L/h?*



Zaucher schrieb:


> Wie man sieht machen die Pumpen ordentlich an Wärme. Die Werte wären natürich noch gestiegen. Doch die Schläuche waren nach 30 Min flach wie eine Flunder. Hatte Angst dass eventuell Undichtheiten enstehen könnten. Sicherheit ging natürlich vor.


 
probier mal so Metallfedern in alle Schläuche zu packen und ne ordentliche Luft(/Wasser)-Kühlung für die Pumpen zu nutzen


----------



## Bagui (19. Juli 2011)

Es war auf jeden Fall sehr spannend und gut gemacht dein Projekt
Freue mich auf dein nächstes


----------



## Sickpuppy (19. Juli 2011)

Das Projekt ansich war vom Sinn und P/Lverhältnis natürlich von Anfang an völlig auserhalb jedes Rahmens. Alleredings brillierte es mit der gnadenlosen Verfolgung des 1000l Durchflusses und das wurde erreicht. PUNKT!  Hast die vielen spöttischen Kommentatoren gut in die Schranken gewiesen. Alleine das wars wert.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (19. Juli 2011)

mit 2 oder 3 Moras würden die Temperaturen wohl auch noch zum dauerhaften Betreiben reichen aber dann wohl nicht mehr mit 1000l/h


----------



## HAWX (19. Juli 2011)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:
			
		

> mit 2 oder 3 Moras würden die Temperaturen wohl auch noch zum dauerhaften Betreiben reichen aber dann wohl nicht mehr mit 1000l/h



Naja Mo-Ra's sind wesentlich weniger restriktiv als Gpu-Kühler oder herkömmliche Netzradiatoren.
Ein Mo-Ra ist ja aus Kupferrohren aufgebaut


----------



## Soldat0815 (19. Juli 2011)

Schön das du das Ziel erreicht hast und auch nicht aufegegeben hast 
Doch leider hat auch dadurch das einzige Tagebuch was mich interessiert ein Ende gefunden 
Mal schauen eventuell interessiert mich dein neues auch


----------



## Kuppy (19. Juli 2011)

Sickpuppy schrieb:


> Hast die vielen spöttischen Kommentatoren gut in die Schranken gewiesen. Alleine das wars wert.


HA !!1 Da war doch noch was offen Zaucher 

Natürlich auch von mir einen herzlichen Glückwunsch, echt top - verallem sieht es auch garnicht mal so schlecht aus


----------



## steinschock (19. Juli 2011)

Beeindruckender wie 1000+ l/h ist nur deine Hartnäckigkeit und Ausdauer


----------



## Zaucher (20. Juli 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Versuche es nochmal mit dem Guinness Buch der Rekorde. Vielleich schaffst du es ja



Ich habe letzte Woche schon eine email geschrieben. Ich denke das wird nichts.



L.B. schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn man sich einen 500 Strohalme in die Nase steckt, kommt man da rein, aber wenn man wirklich etwas zu Stande gebracht hat, ist das uninteressant für die Leser.



Sowas findet heut zu tage die Gesellschaft klasse. Traurig aber war. Für mich ist das Guinness Buch der Rekorde schon lange nicht mehr das, was es mal war.



Bufu Oo schrieb:


> Eine Frage hab ich allerdings noch...wie teuer war damals der AGB den du von Martma fertigen lassen hast.



Ich glaub der lag um die 80€ rum. Musste mal Martma im Luxx Forum anschreiben.



Ossiracer schrieb:


> Müsstest dir noch ein oder 2 MoRas nebst Lüffis anschaffen, dann kannst von deim kasten behaupten dasser n Monster is





rabitt81 schrieb:


> Zauchers "Kleiner" ist doch jetzt schon ein Monster, zumindest was die Durchflußwerte angeht



Das mein ich doch auch 



Paulner schrieb:


> probier mal so Metallfedern in alle Schläuche zu packen und ne ordentliche Luft(/Wasser)-Kühlung für die Pumpen zu nutzen







Bagui schrieb:


> Es war auf jeden Fall sehr spannend und gut gemacht dein Projekt
> Freue mich auf dein nächstes



Danke dir 



Sickpuppy schrieb:


> Alleredings brillierte es mit der gnadenlosen Verfolgung des 1000l Durchflusses und das wurde erreicht. PUNKT!  Hast die vielen spöttischen Kommentatoren gut in die Schranken gewiesen. Alleine das wars wert.



Absolut. Wäre schön wenn sich die Herren nochmal melden würden 



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Mal schauen eventuell interessiert mich dein neues auch



Das wäre natürlich schön...



Kuppy schrieb:


> verallem sieht es auch garnicht mal so schlecht aus



Danke....von außen schon aber von innen eher nicht so 



steinschock schrieb:


> Beeindruckender wie 1000+ l/h ist nur deine Hartnäckigkeit und Ausdauer



Danke dir 

* Auflistung entfernt*


Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob ich ein neues TB aufmachen soll. Es wird eig. nur Hardware in ein Gehäuse verbaut. Gebastelt wird da nichts. Dafür ist das Gehäuse zu teuer


----------



## skyw8lk3r (20. Juli 2011)

blubb -.-

du hast dir soviel mühe gegeben und soviel zeit investiert und nun verkaufst du das alles wieder ?


----------



## Zaucher (20. Juli 2011)

Wer braucht denn im Alltag 18 Pumpen in einem Gehäuse. Nur zum ansehen sind sie zu schade 

Ich will jetzt einen Computer mit Luftkühlung und dann abschließen mit dem Thema "PC bzw. Hardware und Wakü"


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (20. Juli 2011)

schade =( aber darfst mir gerne eine der d5 einfach so vermachen  hätte ich echt nixxx gegen


----------



## skyw8lk3r (20. Juli 2011)

Im Alltag brauch das sicherlich keiner aber is doch ne feine Sache, auf einer LAN is das ding nen Hingucker 


mir würde das zumindestens sehr schwer fallen das ding wieder abzubauen und zu verkaufen


----------



## rabitt81 (20. Juli 2011)

Das klingt ja fast so als wenn du von Wakü bzw Pc etwas die nase voll hättest, kenn ich von nem Kumpel der hatt vor 2jahren auch den entschluß gefasst Wakü raus. Mittlerweile ist er aber schon fast bereit sich wieder ne Wakü ins Sys zu setzen.


----------



## Zaucher (20. Juli 2011)

fr3d3ric02 schrieb:


> schade =( aber darfst mir gerne eine der d5 einfach so vermachen  hätte ich echt nixxx gegen



Gegen bares gerne 



skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> Im Alltag brauch das sicherlich keiner aber is doch ne feine Sache, auf einer LAN is das ding nen Hingucker



Dass auf jeden Fall. Ich denke aber dass mein nächster Aufbau auch ein Hingucker wird.



rabitt81 schrieb:


> Das klingt ja fast so als wenn du von Wakü bzw Pc etwas die nase voll hättest



Die Nase voll habe ich nicht. Allerdings nicht mehr soviel Zeit für mein Hobby zur verfügung. Aufrüsten oder sowas tu ich trotzdem


----------



## BENNQ (20. Juli 2011)

Zaucher schrieb:


> Dass auf jeden Fall. Ich denke aber dass mein nächster Aufbau auch ein Hingucker wird.


  Das macht doch Lust auf mehr 

Also TB aufmachen


----------



## Own3r (20. Juli 2011)

Das sind ja ganz schön viele Sachen die du da verkaufen willst 

18 D5 Pumpen sieht auf den ersten Blick nach einem Schreibfehler aus


----------



## negert (20. Juli 2011)

Naja die Dauerbelastung würden die Kühler wohl nicht allzu lange mitmachen. Ein mal im Jahr defekte Kühlkörper und abgenutzte Schläuche tauschen... das geht schnell mal ins Geld.


----------



## rabitt81 (20. Juli 2011)

Zaucher schrieb:


> Die Nase voll habe ich nicht. Allerdings nicht mehr soviel Zeit für mein Hobby zur verfügung. Aufrüsten oder sowas tu ich trotzdem



Das wollten wir doch nur Hören das du nicht die Finger still halten kannst


----------



## Zaucher (21. Juli 2011)

BENNQ schrieb:


> Das macht doch Lust auf mehr
> 
> Also TB aufmachen



Joa mal schauen. Eigentlich ist es nicht weltbewegendes im Gegensatz zu diesem Projekt. Ein bisschen Hardware verbauen.....mehr nicht 



Own3r schrieb:


> 18 D5 Pumpen sieht auf den ersten Blick nach einem Schreibfehler aus







negert schrieb:


> Naja die Dauerbelastung würden die Kühler wohl nicht allzu lange mitmachen. Ein mal im Jahr defekte Kühlkörper und abgenutzte Schläuche tauschen... das geht schnell mal ins Geld.



Das hätte mich auch mal interresiert, was für ein Verschleiß in allen Komponenten ensteht, wenn man das komplette System mit allen Pumpen 1 Jahr lang laufen lässt.



rabitt81 schrieb:


> Das wollten wir doch nur Hören das du nicht die Finger still halten kannst



Ich glaube das würde ich nicht aushalten


----------



## watercooled (22. Juli 2011)

Zaucher schrieb:


> Das hätte mich auch mal interresiert, was für ein Verschleiß in allen Komponenten ensteht, wenn man das komplette System mit allen Pumpen 1 Jahr lang laufen lässt.



Da gibt es nur einen Weg: Schnell alles fertig machen und den Langzeittest starten


----------



## Zaucher (22. Juli 2011)

Da müsste ich meinen PC in Keller verfrachten und 24 Studen via Kamera überwachen


----------



## watercooled (22. Juli 2011)

Wo ist das Problem? Jeman der Wahnsinnig genug ist 18 Laing D5 in seinem PC zu verbauen...  Das ist doch ein klacks für dich


----------



## Bufu Oo (24. Juli 2011)

Da gibt es noch einen letzten Glückwunsch zur Main von mir, für dein erfolgreich abgeschlossenes Projekt.
War echt immer ein Genuss die Videos und Bilder zu sehen


----------



## Dukex2 (24. Juli 2011)

Gratz zur Main, hast dir mehr wie verdient


----------



## Kunohara (24. Juli 2011)

HiHo,

auch noch einmal Gratz von mir zur Main...  Schade das das Projekt nun beendet ist *schnief*


----------



## Progs-ID (24. Juli 2011)

Meinen Glückwunsch zur Main und zum erreichen des Ziels.


----------



## Jens7385 (24. Juli 2011)

Graz zur Main! Hast es dir redlich verdient.


----------



## AeroX (24. Juli 2011)

Schließe ich mich dem rest mal an: Glückwunsch zur Main und zum erreichten Ziel  
Echt klasse bilder dabei 

mfg


----------



## crashy1984 (24. Juli 2011)

gratz zur main. deine pm habe ich auch erhalten, danke.

hoffe das wir beim neuen projekt wieder dabei sein dürfen!


----------



## Cateros (24. Juli 2011)

Erst habe ich auch gedacht, 1000l/h und so viele Pumpen, was ne Verschwendung, aber ist ja Deine Zeit, Dein Geld und Dein Triumph, dass es endlich geklappt hat. Glückwunsch 
wobei es ja am Ende sogar fast noch ein Drittel mehr gewurden ist, als 'geplant', erstaunlich, dass 'Standar*d*Komponenten' das in der Form mitmachen. 
Nur mal so rein Hypothetisch: Wenn Du vorher laut DFM auf knapp unter 1000l gekommen bist, hättest Du sie nach der Berechnungsmethode im AGB nicht schon vorher geschafft? Nicht das ich Dein jetztiges Ergebnis kleinreden wöllte .
Lustig wäre vielleicht noch ein Gimmik wie der Sprungbringen-AGB gewesen, aber das liefe an Ende wohl eher auf Wasserstrahlschneiden hinaus 
Auf das Du gute Preise erzielen wirst...

Cateros


----------



## lemon (24. Juli 2011)

Gratz zur Main,

du hast die 1000 Liter echt gepackt! Sauber Zaucher! 

LG lemon


----------



## Koyote (24. Juli 2011)

Glückwunsch zum Eintrag auf der Hauptseite von PCGH. Du hast starkes Durchhaltevermögen und einen kühlen Kopf bewiesen


----------



## Zaucher (24. Juli 2011)

Danke euch allen für die Glückwünsche. Auch ein Dank geht an die, die mein Tagebuch nochmal auf die Main gebracht haben. Ich denke dass hier war jetzt noch ein gelungener Abschluss. Jetzt mach ich erst einmal Pause und dann starte ich mit einem neuen TB hier im Forum durch.

@Cateros: Das hast du recht. Wahrscheinlich hätte ich schon vorher die 1000 Liter erreicht, wenn ich den Durchfluss gleich durch auslitern ermittelt hätte. Aber im großen und ganzen bin ich mit dem Verlauf des Tagebuches zufrieden. Springbrunnen wäre natürlich Klasse gewesen, Allerdings wäre das wohl Indoor nicht möglich gewesen


----------



## xdevilx (25. Juli 2011)

jetzt kommt irgendwann son reicher scheich und kauft dir den kasten komplett ab. schmeist die hardware raus, und befeuert mit den D5 seinen showspringbrunnen vor der villa. mit  ner 50m fontaine  


und das die kühlleistung  sobescheiden ist ist nunmal physikalisch  so. das problem ist das das wasser einfach zu schnell durch die kühler  läuft und die wärme  garnicht aufnehmen kann, da werden auch  mora´s nichts dran ändern. man sieht ja das die wassertemp im vergleich zu den chiptemps nur unwesentlich gestiegen ist


----------



## Schelmiii (25. Juli 2011)

Die "schlechte" Kühlleistung liegt an den 400 Watt Abwärme der Pumpe, die teilweise in den Kreislauf übergeht.
Soweit ich das am Anfang dieses TBs mitbekommen habe (als das ganze wissenschaftlich betrachtet wurde) müsste die Kühlleistung eigentlich mit höheren Durchfluss steigen, wenn auch nur minimal.
Aber das war ja eh nicht Ziel des Projektes...


----------



## rabe08 (25. Juli 2011)

Wahnsinn. Ich habe nicht geglaubt, dass Du es schaffst. Ich habe es für unmöglich gehalten. Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Chris965BE (25. Juli 2011)

Auch mein Glückwunsch und Respekt zu dem Projekt. Von dem Geld hätte ich mir nen Carbon MTB geholt So hat jeder seine freakigen Hobbies


----------



## Zaucher (25. Juli 2011)

Danke euch allen für die Glückwünsche 

@Chris: Mein Cervelo Rennrad mit Lightweights reichen mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris965BE (25. Juli 2011)

Alter Schwede. Ist zwar nicht mein Fall( keine Ferderung, bissel zu schmale Felge undso ),aber sieht trotzdem schnieke aus. Wo fährst du denn überall damit rum? Ich hab mir geschworen deine Philosophie auch anzueignen bzw. tue das teilweise auch schon: Wenn man sich net entscheiden kann,beides nehmen. Heißt in deinem Fall: abartiger PC oder Carbon Rennrad und du hast ja beides (ist net ganz ernst zu nehmen,dazu muss man auch erstma das Geld haben) Also ich hab leider 'nur' nen mikrigen 965BE + HD5870 im Rechner und nen MTB was weit weniger als dein Rennrad gekostet hat,aber is nen Anfang


----------



## Toseman (26. Juli 2011)

Wollte als stiller Leser auch noch mal eben Glückwunsch sagen 

Wenn du die Pumpen verkaufst solltest du auf jeden Fall vorher die "Seriennummer" und deine Unterschrift eingravieren, dann machst am Schluss noch Gewinn mit den Teilen


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Juli 2011)

Gratulation nochmal 

Was wiegt eigentlich dein Bike?


----------



## skdiggy (26. Juli 2011)

bestimmt keine 7kg .Zaucher ich wollte mal fragen ob du mir Zwei Pumpen zur Seite legen kannst ,weil ich nicht regelmäßig hier reinschaue.


----------



## crankrider (26. Juli 2011)

Hmm  ,

aber auch als  Downhiller  muss ich Dir gratulieren,
schickes Bike mit TOP-Komps. 

Grüße

crank


----------



## Zaucher (26. Juli 2011)

Chris965BE schrieb:


> Alter Schwede. Ist zwar nicht mein Fall( keine Ferderung, bissel zu schmale Felge undso ),aber sieht trotzdem schnieke aus.



Danke...fährst sich auch total schnieke 



Toseman schrieb:


> Wenn du die Pumpen verkaufst solltest du auf jeden Fall vorher die "Seriennummer" und deine Unterschrift eingravieren, dann machst am Schluss noch Gewinn mit den Teilen



Hehe.....das wäre edel. Ich glaube aber nicht, das die Pumpen mal mehr wert werden wie vorher 



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Was wiegt eigentlich dein Bike?



So wie es da steht genau 6,15 kg. Gemessen mit einer Park Tool DS-1 Digitalwaage.



skdiggy schrieb:


> Zaucher ich wollte mal fragen ob du mir Zwei Pumpen zur Seite legen kannst ,weil ich nicht regelmäßig hier reinschaue.



Hast gleich PN 



crankrider schrieb:


> aber auch als  Downhiller



Die 20 Kg Räder ....aber immer wieder großen Respekt, wenn ich sehe wie die den Berg runter heizen 


Aber ich glaube wir geraten hier OT zu werden ..schuld bin ich. Naja egal, werden eh die letzten Seiten sein. Da wird es schon keinen mehr jucken.


----------



## Klutten (26. Juli 2011)

Eine kleine Anmerkung: Sollte hier auch nur noch ein einziges Kaufangebot für Teile aus dem Mod zu sehen sein, welches auch noch durch den Threadersteller beantwortet wird, dürfen sich beide Beteiligten über eine rote Karte freuen. Gehandelt wird am Marktplatz und nirgends sonst im Forum.


----------



## Dabaur (27. Juli 2011)

Richtig geiles Projekt 

GZ an Zaucher!


----------



## crankrider (28. Juli 2011)

Zaucher schrieb:


> Die 20 Kg Räder ....aber immer wieder großen Respekt, wenn ich sehe wie die den Berg runter heizen


 
Naa, 20 KG wiegen nur die aufgeputschen Testosteron-Bike´s, die keiner braucht 
Die richtigen Race-Bike´s so wie meins( 17,3 KG ), liegen mittlerweile bei 14,5 - 17 KG 
Aber leider mit TiTan & Carbon Komps.  was in dem Bereich ziemlich brüchig ist.

sorry fürs OT

Grüße

crank


----------



## Der Stuhl (28. Juli 2011)

Dann gratulier ich dir auch mal 
Aber Top Projekt, hätte net gedacht das das wirklich möglich ist 

MfG 

Der Stuhl


----------

